# Afeitado bohemio y lonchafinista



## alopaco (24 Nov 2011)

Si estáis hartitos de las maquinillas desechables y de los afeitados mediocres os propongo un cambio. :

Antes de nada, hay que tener en cuenta que el afeitado es un placer que se ha perdido con las prisas y el estrés que sufrimos, por lo que este método hay que llevarlo a cabo tomándolo casi como un ritual... es decir, sin prisas. 

También podemos ver este afeitado como una oportunidad para no contaminar, al menos, no tanto como el afeitado gillete/wilkinson actual.

Bien, básicamente estamos hablando del afeitado clásico: de usar maquinilla, cuchillas y brocha, hacer espuma de un buen jabón y un aftershave al gusto.

En mi caso concreto me gusta usar una máquinilla Mühle r89 con cuchillas Red Personna y una brocha Semogue de cerda.
En cuanto a jabones, os propongo L'Occitante, Tabac, etc. 

También puedes ponerte en plan lonchafinista, con una maquinilla Wilkinson Classic de 5€, cuchillas desechables del Mercadona (1€ aprox. 10 ud.), un muy buen stick de jabón la toja a 2,5€, una brocha de tejón barata de unos 3€ y el after shave que tengas...

Aunque hay que tener en cuenta que, al principio da un poco de respeto andar con una de estas maquinillas en el cuello, la sensación de hidratación de estos jabones y el afeitado es increíble :Aplauso: ; Nada que ver con la espuma de bote y las maquinillas desechables.

Además, puedes ahorrar bastante pasta. Un recambio de jabón te dura para 6 meses fácilmente y las cuchillas te dan 3 usos cada una más o menos. Amén de no andar tirando plásticos y botes a mansalva...:no:

Os dejo unas imágenes de los productos que uso habitualmente: 





Maquinilla Mühle R89.





Cuchillas Red Personna.





La brocha de Cerda Semogue, muy buena para jabones duros...





Jabón francés, de enebro, muy bueno.





Y un buen aftershave refrescante...


¿Alguno se afeita al estilo clásico? ¿Alguna recomendación de jabones/afters? :

Saludos.


----------



## Enterao (24 Nov 2011)

jua juaa yo que mafeito con el champu del pelo enjabonao ...mas barato imposible...

a tu puesta en escena le falta una navaja de barbero de toda la vida ...

son mejores las maqinillas de plastico moderno que esos cacharros del siglo pasado..


----------



## alopaco (24 Nov 2011)

Enterao dijo:


> a tu puesta en escena le falta una navaja de barbero de toda la vida



Lo de la navaja si que da cierto reparo...:fiufiu:




Enterao dijo:


> son mejores las maqinillas de plastico moderno que esos cacharros del siglo pasado..



Si prefieres un vino peleón del año que un gran reserva...:bla: tu mismo. Pero no por ser moderno y de plástico :XX: es mejor.

Y cuando las cosas funcionan, no hay por qué cambiarlas. Para las víctimas del consumismo también hay maquinillas con diseño modenno:


----------



## favelados (24 Nov 2011)

alopaco dijo:


> ¿Alguno se afeita al estilo clásico? ¿Alguna recomendación de jabones/afters? :
> 
> Saludos.



Yo uso el stick de La Toja... me dura bastante mas de seis meses (no me afeito mas de 3 veces a la semana=

El jabón de ducha tb lo uso en stick, corto la pastilla en tres sticks, uno a lo ancho, después dos a lo largo y envuelvo en plastico...

Si solo pones en contacto con el agua una pequeña superficie del jabón dura muuucho mas...

Mi única recomendación sería pasar de cualquier jabón específico para afeitarse (salvo q como el de La Toja sea aceptable y barato)


No uso aftershave pero aquí van dos sugerencias:

Caja de 36 bolsitas de manzanilla marca blanca carrefour 60 céntimos

Salvia, Hacendado, 20 bolsitas un euro. En total son 22gr Mas barato y mejor buscando herbolario no burbujeado pero para probar muy fácil de encontrar en el MercaDroga.


----------



## Mierdaseca (24 Nov 2011)

Maquinilla desechable de dos hojas del carreful y sin jabón, espuma ni chorradas, que esbara, cuesta dinero y te deja la cara como un campo de arroz. Y de postre colonia de garrafón para después del afeitado.
Esto si que es lonchafinismo y lo demás son gaitas :: .


----------



## pepitoacojonado (24 Nov 2011)

Estoy con alopaco

Yo llevo en el afeitado clasico cerca de un año gracias www.foroafeitado.es, y os puedo asegurar que es un acierto.

1) Para tu cara
2) Para el bolsillo

La piel gana y pierde la irritaciones. Los jabones y cremas son mas naturales, y al utilizar una brocha limpias mas y en profundidad la piel y la exfolias. El rasurado puede ser mejor y de mas calidad.

2) Wilkinson classic 5 €, cuchillas Ej: BIC un sample de 5 hojas 0,95, una brocha 5 €. Y partiendo de esta base se puede seguir a mas.

Pero si alguien quiere seguir con las espumas de bote,geles etc....con su componentes aditivos y generando mas basura; y las modernas maquinillas plasticosas que parecen persianas venecianas por la cantidad de hojas que tiene, las cuales nos las venden como lo ultimo en tecnologia de afeitado y que apuran mas que una simple cuchilla...que siga...Yo me sali del gimnasio ese que entran las camaras a ver como me afeito...y la mar de contento con el cambio y aseguro que no vuelvo.

Os invito a que os paseis a por www.foroafeitado, y www.shavin.ie y le echeis un ojo al foro.

Un saludo


----------



## DocBrown (24 Nov 2011)

Mierdaseca dijo:


> Maquinilla desechable de dos hojas del carreful y sin jabón, espuma ni chorradas, que esbara, cuesta dinero y te deja la cara como un campo de arroz. Y de postre colonia de garrafón para después del afeitado.
> Esto si que es lonchafinismo y lo demás son gaitas :: .



Tú sí que eres un grande XD El próximo paso afeitarse con cuchillo y de aftershave alcohol de quemar ::


----------



## Mierdaseca (24 Nov 2011)

DocBrown dijo:


> Tú sí que eres un grande XD El próximo paso afeitarse con cuchillo y de aftershave alcohol de quemar ::



O con una pala, gensanta lo que llega a encontrar uno en internec ::





Nothing To Do With Arbroath: Man teaches self to shave with shovel


----------



## jotace (24 Nov 2011)

Como loción del afeitado es mejor no utilizar una que tenga alcohol. El alcohol seca mucho y hace que la piel responda engrasándose más. En el mencabrona venden un gel sin alcohol a base de aloe vera que es mano de santo y vale casi nada. 
Las maquinillas desechables del LIDL son buenas buenísimas y a precio irrisorio.


----------



## forero novato (24 Nov 2011)

jotace dijo:


> Las maquinillas desechables del LIDL son buenas buenísimas y a precio irrisorio.



Yo una vez compré maquinillas del Eroski y fué una grandísima mie.rda, parecía que me afeitaba con cristales:XX:

Ahora he comprado unas en Mercadona, a ver que tal van.

Gillete ha sacado también desechables Sensor y lo más curioso es que son más baratas que comprar solo los recambios de las de cabezal:8:


----------



## Sash (24 Nov 2011)

Yo normalmente no me afeito, me recorto las barbas... Y cuando me afeito lo hago sin jabón ni nada. Mi truco es afeitarme recién salido de la ducha, la cuchilla va sola... (cambio de cuchilla una vez al año o así...)

Ni fruta idea de qu ehabí aun foro para afeitarse... la virgen el internec....


----------



## Taichi_burbujista (24 Nov 2011)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> Os invito a que os paseis a por www.foroafeitado, y www.shavin.ie y le echeis un ojo al foro.
> 
> Un saludo



Muy recomendable pasarse tambien por ://www.afeitadoclasico.com/foro


----------



## Chuck Norris (24 Nov 2011)

Y que tal si se dejan barba, se la recortan con un recortapelos y dejan de tirar el dinero en maquinillas y demás mariconadas, Los hombres, de toda la vida, con barba.


----------



## Comio (25 Nov 2011)

alopaco dijo:


> Si estáis hartitos de las maquinillas desechables y de los afeitados mediocres os propongo un cambio. :
> 
> Antes de nada, hay que tener en cuenta que el afeitado es un placer que se ha perdido con las prisas y el estrés que sufrimos, por lo que este método hay que llevarlo a cabo tomándolo casi como un ritual... es decir, sin prisas.
> 
> ...



Pues yo lo probé hace años, cuchillas muy buenas, brocha muy buena, jabón muy bueno, todo muy bueno, y como han dicho por ahí, era como si me estuviera afeitando con cristales.

Ahora tengo un cortapelos, y me dejo la barba a 1mm de vez en cuando, y también lo aprovecho para cortarme yo mismo el pelo , más lonchafinista imposible.


----------



## alopaco (25 Nov 2011)

Entonces algo hacías mal.:Baile:

Te aseguro que no hay color, ni en apurado ni en confort. Igual te salieron defectuosas las cuchillas, yo probé unas Bic que eran capaces de matar a Chuck Norris...

Prueba las Red Personna (que son muy suaves y no tironean) y jabón Tabac (que hace festivales de espuma superdeslizante) y si te sigue pasando es que tienes alambres de adamantium en vez de barba.

Saludos.


----------



## Cajero Jefe (25 Nov 2011)

Gran tema.

El stick de La Toja es una de las mejores relaciones calidad-precio a nivel mundial. Los guiris flipan con lo bueno que es y lo que vale en España. Lo mismo con el Floïd, por el que pagan entre 30-40€ por una botella de 400ml que aquí tenemos por 10€. Lo ponen por las nubes. Como no me gusta usar el stick, compro varios sticks, los desmenuzo y los convierto en una pastilla de jabón que meto en un bote tamaño Tabac.

Recomiendo también la crema de afeitar de The Body Shop, que aunque algo carilla (15€) es muy muy buena.

Y de maquinillas, yo compré la mía, una Edwin Jagger D89, por 19€ en Amazon UK, con lo que tampoco estamos hablando de un gasto muy grande por una maquinilla que te puede durar decadas y decadas de uso.

Afeitarse ha vuelto a ser un placer, y tengo la piel mucho menos irritada que con maquinillas eléctricas o las multihojas.


----------



## juananxml (25 Nov 2011)

A mí hace algunos años se me irritaba la cara bastante, cada vez que me afeitaba parecía que había matado un cerdo en el lavabo. Me afeitaba con maquinillas desechables. 
Fui al dermatologo porque no quería que mi cara acabara pareciendo la del presentador de La Noria, y el dermatólogo me dijo que me lavara la cara con jabón verde (El de la ropa de toda la vida) y que me afeitara con jabón y maquinilla tradicionales. 
Mano de santo, a las dos semanas no quedaba ni rastro de todos los granos, puntos y heriditas que tenía en la cara, y desde entonces sigo con esa costumbre. 
No quiero las desechables ni de lejos.


----------



## Erich Weiss (25 Nov 2011)

En foroafeitado recomendaron hace un tiempo unas cuchillas del Carrefour. Las probé, y ya no he vuelto a cambiar, pues tienen una suavidad brutal y me duran bastantes afeitados. Hasta entonces usaba las Wilckinson verdes, las que anunciaba Agassi; me encantaban, pero ahora pruebo una y parece que me estoy arrancando la piel a tiras. Gensanta, qué diferencia.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (25 Nov 2011)

Yo solo me afeito 1 vez a la semana y sin apurar. Lonchafinismo


----------



## tornado (25 Nov 2011)

no compreis en carreful hay que estimular el consumo interno,el buen lonchafinista no compra carreful


----------



## BILU (25 Nov 2011)

Yo tengo la Match 3 y entre que no me afeito todos los días y que apuro las cuchillas muchísimo no me sale muy caro (una sola cuchilla me dura meses), porque cada vez que veo lo que valen los putos recambios me entra la risa, un auténtico robo oygan!!


----------



## Arteche (25 Nov 2011)

Yo es que tengo la barba muy dura, ¿Algun consejo?
Que aftershave utilizais?
Gracias y buen foro


----------



## glacierre (25 Nov 2011)

Yo me recorto la barba 1 o 2 veces a la semana con un cortapelo de 15 eur sin peine. Cuando veo la palabra "lonchafinista" en el titulo y luego leo el hilo con las cremitas y los jaboncitos... como que me descojono.


----------



## Leovigildo (25 Nov 2011)

Creo que acabo de descubrir un filón por explotar. Mil gracias por los foros, les voy a echar un vistacillo.

¿Qué hay del afeitado del melón? ¿Hay algún subforo/foro dedicado al autocorte de pelo? Me escuece dejarme 15 lereles al mes en la peluquería por algo que creo que podría hacer en mi casa.


----------



## eolico (25 Nov 2011)

Yo mismo me corto el pelo con una maquina que me costo 4 euros hace mas de 10 años. Me afeito cada semana y uso aftershave del mercadona que es bueno y barato, uno verde de aloe vera.


----------



## lotengoclaro (26 Nov 2011)

Igual que Jotace, el mismo gel de la ducha. Maquinillas a euru el paquete. Será que tenemos el pellejo duro, no sé...

Tengo un par de tiestos con aloe vera, aunque lo haga servir poco, pero va bien directo de la mata.


----------



## alopaco (26 Nov 2011)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> En foroafeitado recomendaron hace un tiempo unas cuchillas del Carrefour. [...] Gensanta, qué diferencia.



¿Podrías decirme la marca, please? Yo pasé de las Wilkinson Blancas a las Feather y luego a las Red Personna. Probaré estas que me dices...



glacierre dijo:


> ...Cuando veo la palabra "lonchafinista" en el titulo y luego leo el hilo con las cremitas y los jaboncitos... como que me descojono.



Hombre, primero es bohemio...  y luego el que quiera puede convertirlo en lonchafinista extremo (navaja a pelo, of course)


----------



## Enterao (26 Nov 2011)

lo que mola es con navaja y afilartela con el cuero...lo demas son mariconadas..


----------



## Comio (26 Nov 2011)

alopaco dijo:


> Entonces algo hacías mal.:Baile:
> 
> Te aseguro que no hay color, ni en apurado ni en confort. Igual te salieron defectuosas las cuchillas, yo probé unas Bic que eran capaces de matar a Chuck Norris...
> 
> ...



Pues quizá algo haría mal, pero ya te digo que no pude terminar de afeitarme, eran hojas bic por cierto. He estado varias veces tentado de volver a intentarlo, quizá algún día...



Leovigildo dijo:


> Creo que acabo de descubrir un filón por explotar. Mil gracias por los foros, les voy a echar un vistacillo.
> 
> ¿Qué hay del afeitado del melón? ¿Hay algún subforo/foro dedicado al autocorte de pelo? Me escuece dejarme 15 lereles al mes en la peluquería por algo que creo que podría hacer en mi casa.



Yo me compré una máquina cortapelos Wahl (creo que lo puse por aquí) para recortarme la barba una vez a la semana, y me pillé a parte el peine más largo para pelarme yo mismo, queda dpm. La parte de arriba con el peine más largo (3,8cm) y lo de los lados más corto (a gusto del consumidor), y ale, 12€ que me ahorro, y el tiempo en ir a cortarme el pelo.
Es buena idea abrir un hilo dedicado al autopelado, jeje.




Enterao dijo:


> lo que mola es con navaja y afilartela con el cuero...lo demas son mariconadas..



Más de uno de degolla intentándolo


----------



## Norske (26 Nov 2011)

BILU dijo:


> Yo tengo la Match 3 y entre que no me afeito todos los días y que apuro las cuchillas muchísimo no me sale muy caro (*una sola cuchilla me dura meses*), porque cada vez que veo lo que valen los putos recambios me entra la risa, un auténtico robo oygan!!



Le nomino para el "thinslice man of the year" award.


----------



## nemo4 (26 Nov 2011)

Las cuchillas de marca mercadona son una puta mierda, así a modo de informacion, así como las de eroski.

Yo hago lo mismito que bilu, las match 3 que duran un huevo y afeitan sin abrasar, aunque me pica la curiosidad de las cuchillas de siempre.


----------



## Comio (27 Nov 2011)

Pinchauvas dijo:


> Con esas yo tampoco pude terminar de afeitarme ,a medio afeitar le puse una gillette platinum y fue la noche y el dia.
> Las Feather tienen fama de ser muy afiladas , y lo son , pero eso yo creo que es una ventaja puesto que al no dar tirones el afeitado es tan suave que no te enteras . Ahora bien como te descuides te cortas seguro .



Pues quizá fué eso, me lo apunto para la próxima, muchas gracias.


----------



## Minsky Moment (27 Nov 2011)

Pero hombre, un buen lonchafinista se deja barba...


----------



## Senderista (27 Nov 2011)

Mach 3 y espuma gillette . Como ya se ha dicho afeitada semanal y con las hojillas pierdo la cuenta . Lo que pasa que aparte de que tengo una barba bastante rala le dedico entre 30 y 40 minutos al tema para darle varias pasadas y aprovechar la hojilla al máximo .

El after shave es para metrosexuales ::


----------



## Maestro Panda (27 Nov 2011)

Yo también soy de los que usan la cortapelos para afeitarse la barba. Tengo el pelo muy rizado (estilo Mr.Satán) y cuando me afeitaba apurando el rasurato los joíos pelitos en lugar de salir para fuera se me clavaban hacia dentro, dejandome el cuello lleno de granitos y completamente irritado durante una semana, usara el afer shave que usara; lo unico que lo evitaba era el alcohol de 70º, pero gastaba casi medio bote en la labor.:X


----------



## PaulyBorrado (27 Nov 2011)

Antes utilizaba la Match 3.

Hace unos mes, por error, en lugar de comprar los recambios de citada maquinilla, compré los de la Sensor 3. Decidí probarlos y el resultado fue que en mi caso el afeitado fue notablemente más suave. La pega es que son más dificiles de limpiar. Advierto que los recambios no tienen el mismo sistema de sujeción.


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (27 Nov 2011)

Mano de santo.


----------



## Chuck Norris (27 Nov 2011)

No hace falta tanto gagdet. Con un cortapelo sobra.


----------



## Zipotako (28 Nov 2011)

La gente alucinaría con lo efectivo que resulta el jabón de trozo de toda la vida para afeitarse. Sí, el de marca lagarto o el hecho en casa con el aceite usado de cocina.Y deja la cara muy suave.

Lo llevo usando más de un año y encantado, hoyga!


----------



## alopaco (15 Dic 2011)

Acabo de agenciarme un nuevo jabón; se trata del Crabtree & Evelyn Nomad puesto en casa desde Amazon UK por 10 libras.

Aroma de flores e incienso, buena espuma y mejor presentación en bol de madera, todo un lujo...







No es muy lonchafinista, pero la sensación es inmejorable...


----------



## Inferno (15 Dic 2011)

Yo empeze a afeitarme hace casi 30 años con todo ese ajuar que has puesto al principio del Hilo y ya termine en un poco harto.


para mi ese tipo de afeitado mas que bohemio y lonchafinista seria un afeitado nostalgico.


----------



## alopaco (15 Dic 2011)

Pues no se que decirte.... yo tengo 28 años y empecé a afeitarme con las gillette desechables. :S

Pero hace cosa de dos años descubrí el afeitado clásico y NO hay color.ienso:


----------



## gamusino30 (15 Dic 2011)




----------



## gamusino30 (15 Dic 2011)

alopaco dijo:


> Si estáis hartitos de las maquinillas desechables y de los afeitados mediocres os propongo un cambio. :
> 
> Antes de nada, hay que tener en cuenta que el afeitado es un placer que se ha perdido con las prisas y el estrés que sufrimos, por lo que este método hay que llevarlo a cabo tomándolo casi como un ritual... es decir, sin prisas.
> 
> ...



¿Donde puedo encontrar una Mühle R89?


----------



## alopaco (15 Dic 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> ¿Donde puedo encontrar una Mühle R89?



Yo la compré en Cuchillería Rodriguez, una tiendecita especializada en Valencia:
- Casa Rodriguez - Articulos peluqueria, cuchilleria, esquilador

Pero seguro que puedes encontrarla en Amazon UK o en: 
- http://www.muehle-shaving.com/shop
- Fine Shaving Products for a Smoother Closer Shave - Shaving.ie

También te recomiendo esta tienda española: El Placer del Afeitado | Gifts And Care

Saludos.


----------



## automono (15 Dic 2011)

y sobre afeitarse con navaja?? o mejor maquina clasica??


----------



## ljprete (15 Dic 2011)

una de las cosas que mas echo de meno de italia es mi mejor amigo barbero.
hablo de paños caliente en la cara. 
hablo de un momento en el que sabes que nadie ni nada te van a molestar.
en ese momento, que italia o españa saliesen de el euro, me daria igual.
bueno, eso me da igual tambien sin afeitado.


----------



## inmi_soy (15 Dic 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> ¿Donde puedo encontrar una Mühle R89?



:8:

¿ Hasta eso hay que explicarte ?

Te estas haciendo viejo y por lo que veo ya no vas a aprender.


----------



## inmi_soy (15 Dic 2011)

alopaco dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo siento, pero me has dado una envidia que no te veas.

Es una mier...da afeitarse con esas maquinillas de Gillette y no digamos la marca blanca de mercadona o la de schlecker.

:´(

Creo que voy a cambiar por rasurame con toda la parafernalia, estoy recordando a mi padre cuando se ponia a afilar la navaja, luego la elaboración de la espuma, aplicarsela en la cara y comenzar a darle a la navaja.

Todo un ritual, si señor.


----------



## Taichi_burbujista (15 Dic 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> ¿Donde puedo encontrar una Mühle R89?



Aquí la tienes en web española y a muy buen precio MAQUINAS CLASICAS DE AFEITAR


----------



## pepitoacojonado (16 Dic 2011)

miniempresario dijo:


> y sobre afeitarse con navaja?? o mejor maquina clasica??



Yo te aconsejo con maquina clasica..el tema de la navaja no lo conozco...pero entiendo que vas a tener que afilar la navaja...con lo cual tendrias que agenciarte una piedra, y un cuero para suavizar la navaja...ademas de adquirir cierta destreza para dicho menester....cosa que con la maquina solo comprar cuchillas....

Salu2


----------



## brunorro (23 Dic 2011)

Yo tengo lo peor de los dos mundos : Uso navaja con cuchillas recambiables 

Tengo que comprar otra porque veo que no está bien equilibrada, pero como bien dicen por aquí, es TU tiempo. El primer día sí que me hice un destrozo (la zona del bigote la afeité a contrapelo y un poco más y me quedo sin nariz) pero después descubres cómo afeitarte y no lo cambias.

Tengo que empezar a usar un jabón de verdad, de todas maneras (ahora uso jabón normalito más espuma, para que todo resbale más o menos bien). Uso alcohol de 96º de after shave cuando veo que lo necesito y poco más.

Sí, soy un insensato que no sabe cuidarse la cara. Pero el rato durante el que me afeito me lo tomo como MI rato.


----------



## yanpakal (23 Dic 2011)

yo si me afeito una vez a la semana(modo estar en paro), hacia un pasado rapido con la maquina de cortar el pelo y luego cuchilla

las cuchillas pillo de las de gillete desechables de 3 hojas, como las hojas son de bastante calidad me duran mucho, 3 o 4 meses, y siempre tengo una mas nueva y una que ya tiene igual 5 o 6 meses, uso siempre primero la vieja para quitar lo gordo pasando a pelo(a contrapelo no que ya esta hecha mierda) y luego ya la mas nueva para apurar mas

si me afeito a diario(modo tengo curro), paso una braun electrica pa quitar lo mas gordo y luego la gillete mas nueva pa apurar un poco mas

cuando uso mecanismos electricos intento hacerlo rapido para no malgastar electricidad, y en modo manual intento abrir el grifo lo justo, ademas, el tapon del lavamanos esta para algo

en cuanto a espuma creo que deje de usarla hara unos 4 años, uso el jabón que tenga mas a mano, el ultimo que ando utilizando es un jabon de manos de ikea de esos de pulsar, con un poquito ya hago un poco de espuma y pasa bien la cuchilla y me gusta como huele

pero solo lo utilizaba cuando estaba en modo un afeitado semanal, ahora despues de la electrica me mojo un poco la cara y listo

en cuanto a aftershave siempre he usado poco, y los tarritos de nivea o similar de los que son como crema blanca me duran la tira, y solo lo usaba en modo afeitado semanal, ahora al afeitarme a diario he pasado del tema y no lo hecho en falta, supongo que antes tenia la piel mas sensible, o igual es que ahora me la pela si se me pone el cuello un poco rojo


----------



## Erich Weiss (24 Dic 2011)

Pero estas cuchillas tan clásicas que estáis poniendo (que son muy bonitas, por cierto), ¿apuran bien? Yo siempre usé Wilckinson, pero en un foro recomendaron la de seis hojas de Carrefour, y no he probado nada igual en mi vida. Un recambio de cuatro cuchillas cuesta unos diez euros, pero a mí cada hoja me dura más de diez afeitados, y soy de barba cerrada y abundante.


----------



## albaceteño31 (24 Dic 2011)

Yo siempre me afeito en la ducha con gel y agua caliente, nunca he usado espumas ni after shave, maquinillas desechables que las reutilizo al menos en diez afeitados.


----------



## alopaco (24 Dic 2011)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> Pero estas cuchillas tan clásicas que estáis poniendo (que son muy bonitas, por cierto), ¿apuran bien?



Depende. Yo uso cuchillas que noto suaves y apuran mucho. Luego hay otras que tienen un filo de la jostia y apuran de lo lindo, pero también es más fácil hacerte un cortecito... :cook:


----------



## kikelon (24 Dic 2011)

jotace dijo:


> Como loción del afeitado es mejor no utilizar una que tenga alcohol. El alcohol seca mucho y hace que la piel responda engrasándose más. En el mencabrona venden un gel sin alcohol a base de aloe vera que es mano de santo y vale casi nada.
> Las maquinillas desechables del LIDL son buenas buenísimas y a precio irrisorio.



Minipunto para tí por las maquinillas del Lidl. Yo uso las que viene un mango y 20 hojas del Lidl, muy baratas también y no generas tanta basura.
En cuanto a lociones, yo no uso ninguna, simplemente me afeito antes de ducharme y con el agua caliente se me relaja la cara y no me sangra nada. Opté hace años por ese método porque no encontraba nada que no fuera una tortura ponerse después del afeitado y encima ninguna me funcionaba cuando la sangría era importante, pues tengo la barba bastante dura y la piel fina (no quiero chistes :-D), con lo que a veces las masacres son para peli de guerra, jejeje.
Con el agua caliente de la ducha no hace falta más y se queda la piel que dá gusto (o eso me dice mi mujer :-D)


----------



## kikelon (24 Dic 2011)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> Pero estas cuchillas tan clásicas que estáis poniendo (que son muy bonitas, por cierto), ¿apuran bien? Yo siempre usé Wilckinson, pero en un foro recomendaron la de seis hojas de Carrefour, y no he probado nada igual en mi vida. Un recambio de cuatro cuchillas cuesta unos diez euros, pero a mí cada hoja me dura más de diez afeitados, y soy de barba cerrada y abundante.



¿¿¿¿6 hojas????? ¿¿¿Pero que vas a hacer, rayar patatas??? :-D
Las cuchillas clásicas hay también de dos, creo, y la ventaja es que apuran al gusto, cuanto más aprietas, más apura, así hasta arrancarte la piel :-D
Yo uso el pack lidl, mango y 20 cuchillas creo que unos 5 euros, me duran tanto que no recuerdo el precio, jejeje.
Jabón en barra latoja, pasadita por la cara mojada y con la brocha a hacer espuma. Barato, barato, oiga!.


----------



## Erich Weiss (24 Dic 2011)

Pues probaré las del Lidl que decís, pero yo de momento no he conocido apurado como el de las seis hojas del Carrefour. Brutal, y encima parecen eternas.


----------



## kikelon (25 Dic 2011)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> Pues probaré las del Lidl que decís, pero yo de momento no he conocido apurado como el de las seis hojas del Carrefour. Brutal, y encima parecen eternas.



Si, si a lo mejor son la poia marinera, pero no jodas, 10 pavos 4 cuchillas!!, a 2,5 euros por cuchillas :::


----------



## Erich Weiss (25 Dic 2011)

¡¡Pero te dan para un mínimo de cuarenta afeitados!!


----------



## kikelon (25 Dic 2011)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> ¡¡Pero te dan para un mínimo de cuarenta afeitados!!



Jejeje, como todas más o menos ¿no? Vamos a mi se me aburren de tanto usarlas, el ultimo paq de 20 me duró un año y me afeito casi todos los días del año (requisitos del trabajo).


----------



## JuanMacClane (26 Dic 2011)

Las del lidl antes eran buenas, pero hace unos meses cambiaron la marca y las de ahora me parecen una mierda... Lo único que vienen 20


----------



## Erich Weiss (26 Dic 2011)

kikelon dijo:


> Jejeje, como todas más o menos ¿no? Vamos a mi se me aburren de tanto usarlas, el ultimo paq de 20 me duró un año y me afeito casi todos los días del año (requisitos del trabajo).



Lo flipo, yo a partir del tercer afeitado ya noto que desliza peor y tengo más riesgo de cortarme. Hasta la fecha solo las del Carrefour de seis hojas me dan un resultado muy superior al resto, pero tendré que darle una oportunidad a la del Lidl.


----------



## Doctor Casa (10 Ene 2012)

Aparte de las tiendas online, ¿alguien conoce una tienda de este tipo de cosas, especializada, en Madrid?


----------



## Fetuccini (10 Ene 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Aparte de las tiendas online, ¿alguien conoce una tienda de este tipo de cosas, especializada, en Madrid?



Cuchillería Simón

&bull;&bull; Bienvenidos a Cuchillería Simón


----------



## Colakaos (10 Ene 2012)

Sobre las cuchillas de afeitar del LIDL en mi caso nada bueno puedo decir, creo que compre unas 20 unidades (por aquello de la economía de escala) junto con la espuma de afeitar mas barata que encontré, el primer día de usarlas me corte en dos o tres sitios, tengo que ir con mas tacto y mas lento que con mis antiguas Wilkinson.

Estas son las que me quedan en stock... ¡y que ganas tengo de que se acaben!, pero claro afeitándome dos veces por semana y limpiándolas después sobre el tejano, tendré cuchillas para rato.



Un abrazo


----------



## Doctor Casa (18 Ene 2012)

Acabo de explorarme un poco foroafeitado.es y algún que otro sitio más, y vengo de pillarme (en la cuchillería Simón de Madrid) la Mühle R106. 







Muy bonita, la verdad. Falta que me llegue el jabón NOMAD (que Alopaco puso por aquí, que lo compré online) y encontrar una brocha de mi agrado sin tener que pedir un préstamo (he visto brochas de 100 euros y más!!), en torno a los 15 - 18 eur máximo. El bol de madera del Nomad es además muy chulo! 

Por lo que he leído, creo que será de caballo. Me molan ESTA, aunque no es de caballo, y ESTA también. ¿Qué os parece?


----------



## Limón (19 Ene 2012)

Yo muchos dias me afeito debajo de la ducha, si no tienes mucha barba no hace falta nada, una maquinilla bic y a correr.


----------



## The man (19 Ene 2012)

Donde esté una eléctrica que se quite lo demás: ni jabón y ni recambios hasta varios años y más rápida. Menos aftersave y otros productos de marketing para memos. Hay que oler a jabón después de ducharse y afeitarse.

Una philishave o similar es lonchafinismo del bueno porque además es más barato a la larga


----------



## The man (19 Ene 2012)

Pinchauvas dijo:


> Y eso como funciona ¿a pedales?.



El que hace arrogantes comentarios emitiendo un juicio de valor soterradamente es evidentemente un necio. Aún así voy a hacer el ejercicio numérico para que quede claro.

Las maquinillas eléctricas, como su mismo nombre indica tienen un motor eléctrico que es cuasi-indestructible, como todos los motores eléctricos, y que evidentemente funciona con una alimentación eléctrica.
El consumo es de 4 Wh (philishave básica es más que suficiente), es decir como una bombilla de bajo consumo de las que alumbran como las incandescentes de 25w, poco más que una vela vamos.

Partimos de la base de que el kwh está aproximadamente a 0,14 euros y que en 5 minutos como mucho estás afeitado.

1 afeitado al día representa 0,33 wh o lo que es lo mismo 0,00033 kwh, lo que representaría 0,000046 € por afeitado, lo que significaría al año unos 2 céntimos de euro. *Si ponemos impuestos y tal, ponle 3 cts. al año.*

Búscate otro argumento para decidir no comprarte una eléctrica: ¿Quizá el apurado no es como la guillete fusion proglide? :XX:


----------



## currito (19 Ene 2012)

joder, cuando acabe las tropecientas cuchillas del lidl que tengo, me pillo una eléctrica!


----------



## Mitsou (19 Ene 2012)

a mi la electrica no me acaba de dejar bien, por mucho que la pase sigo rascando, ni parecido a la cuchilla


----------



## The man (19 Ene 2012)

Pinchauvas dijo:


> Tu eres lo que eres es un gilipollas y un arrogante.
> Y no, no pienso perder un solo segundo contigo.



Ya sabemos que afeitarse con Mühle R89 con Feather y jabón Tabac comprado en fragancex.com con envio gratis, aderezado con el after Aqua Velva, Floid o el mismísimo Massimo Dutti en "emulsión" debe ser la rehostia.

Ya sabemos que con el Floid has notado que te sale antes la barba , a las pocas horas ya pinchas y que crees que por eso lo usan las barberías porque el floid hace crecer la barba como si de abono se tratase.

Ya sabemos que te encanta el Floid pero en casa te lo toleran poco y que te estás volviendo un calzonazos.

Sabiendo todo eso, ahora si que no me extraña que odies las máquinas eléctricas porque con el rollo que tienes montado al menos andas entretenido una hora al día, en detrimento de los míseros 5 minutos que se tarda con la eléctrica, cuyo coste es 40 euros como mucho y duran las cuchillas 2 años, por lo que a los 2 años cuando se le termina la garantía tiras la maquinilla y te compras otra, y te ahorras pasta frente a sistema de maquinillas o manual de cuchillas del tipo que sean.

¿Por cierto, el afeitado con la Mühle es con agua? ¿Caliente? ¿Cuanto gastas de agua? ¿Y en tiritas?

*En conclusión:* Si eres de los de "mesobraeltiempo.com" o amanerado tipo *foro*, mejor maquinilla Mühle u otros artilugios clásicos para hombres con estilo. 
Si lo que quieres es afeitarte sin más, o maquinilla baratilla desechable pero no del lidl o mejor una eléctrica de marca decente. Lo del apurado es un poco relativo, porque evidentemente la cuchilla de la manual apura algo más que la eléctrica, pero no tanto más, que la cuchillas de las eléctricas han mejorado muchísimo y además tienen recortado de patillas.

Yo tengo ésta de menos de 40 euros y va bien, pero hay muchas otras PHILIPS HQ 6940


----------



## Visa.Cash (19 Ene 2012)

Me da igual como se afeite cada uno, solo os diré una cosa. Que un hombre lleve la cara como el culito de un bebé es una mariconada intolerable. Todo hombre que se precie como tal debe llevar la típica barba rasposa de 3 días, como dios manda.


----------



## Leovigildo (20 Ene 2012)

Voy a soltar un rebuzno:

¿Qué tal van las eléctricas para las partes nobles? ::

Nunca he tenido una y siempre he utilizado cuchilla, pero estoy hasta los huevos -y nunca mejor dicho- de los alambres que tengo por pelos, que tienen a bien volver a salir apenas transcurridas 8h después de afeitarme con cuchilla. Me gustaría poder reducir o evitar semejante tortura dermatológica.


----------



## Doctor Casa (20 Ene 2012)

Necesitamos un hilo de afeitado íntimo.... o integrarlo en este mismo!!


----------



## Leovigildo (20 Ene 2012)

No veo porque ha de estar reñido lo bohemio y lo lonchafinista con pelarse las pelotas ::


----------



## yanpakal (20 Ene 2012)

creo que lo mejor para las partes intimas es no afeitarlas, rebajas a tijera a gusto y listo, porque ademas los alambres que salen rompen condones que da gusto

no lo olvidéis niños pelo corto fuerte y condón mala combinación


----------



## Doctor Casa (21 Ene 2012)

yanpakal dijo:


> creo que lo mejor para las partes intimas es no afeitarlas, rebajas a tijera a gusto y listo, porque ademas los alambres que salen rompen condones que da gusto
> 
> no lo olvidéis niños pelo corto fuerte y condón mala combinación



Padre, ¿eres tú?


----------



## yanpakal (21 Ene 2012)

Si Luke, soy tu padre (y me afeito las partes con la espada laser).


----------



## Fetuccini (22 Ene 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Acabo de explorarme un poco foroafeitado.es y algún que otro sitio más, y vengo de pillarme (en la cuchillería Simón de Madrid) la Mühle R106.
> 
> Muy bonita, la verdad. Falta que me llegue el jabón NOMAD (que Alopaco puso por aquí, que lo compré online) y encontrar una brocha de mi agrado sin tener que pedir un préstamo (he visto brochas de 100 euros y más!!), en torno a los 15 - 18 eur máximo. El bol de madera del Nomad es además muy chulo!
> 
> Por lo que he leído, creo que será de caballo. Me molan ESTA, aunque no es de caballo, y ESTA también. ¿Qué os parece?



Ahora recuerda que tienes que APRENDER. Busca en Youtube un usuario llamado "mantic59", tiene los mejores tutoriales de todo Internet. Veo que te has olvidado las cuchillas, y al final es lo que corta: busca unas Derby o Red Personna para empezar, porque al nuevo le perdonan los fallos un poco más que unas Feather.

Por último, recuerda: presión 0, lo que corta es la cuchilla y no la presión. Es lo más complicado de cambiar al pasar de cartuchos a clásica. Tardarás unos 10-15 afeitados en re-aprender. La presión no sustituye a la técnica: si presionas, te cortarás y acabarás odiando la clásica. Es mejor que te hagas los primeros 5 afeitados poco apurados por falta de presión, que que te estropees la cara. Aunque pienses que no te estás afeitando por falta de presión, el pelo sí está cayendo: es todo ángulo y técnica.


----------



## Doctor Casa (22 Ene 2012)

Pues ya iré contando en caso de que pase alguna tragedia. Si no, es que todo va bien  Gracias por las recomendaciones, de verdad.


----------



## Fetuccini (22 Ene 2012)

The man dijo:


> Sabiendo todo eso, ahora si que no me extraña que odies las máquinas eléctricas porque con el rollo que tienes montado al menos andas entretenido una hora al día, en detrimento de los míseros 5 minutos que se tarda con la eléctrica, cuyo coste es 40 euros como mucho y duran las cuchillas 2 años, por lo que a los 2 años cuando se le termina la garantía tiras la maquinilla y te compras otra, y te ahorras pasta frente a sistema de maquinillas o manual de cuchillas del tipo que sean.
> 
> ¿Por cierto, el afeitado con la Mühle es con agua? ¿Caliente? ¿Cuanto gastas de agua? ¿Y en tiritas?
> 
> ...



Afeitado con clásica en 10 minutos:

[YOUTUBE]-qSIP6uQ3EI[/YOUTUBE]

Una vez que aprendes a afeitarte con clásica (una docena de afeitados), la irritación es cero. Nada. ¿Cortes? Rarísima vez, quizás un cortecito cada 10 afeitados por culpa de un grano que no debería estar ahí. En cambio sí me cortaba con la máquina eléctrica, porque cuando empieza a fallar la cuchilla en lugar de cortar el pelo mete tirones y corta un trocito de piel. Muy doloroso. Ya no hablemos de los cortes de las de cartucho, y la irritación que causan por la presión y el tironeo.

Así que tienes que cambiar de máquina eléctrica cada dos años (40€ como poco) porque se desafila la cuchilla... aquí tienes lo que me gasto yo en cuchillas cada 3-4 años:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Derby-Stain...JFYI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1327246624&sr=8-2

100 New Feather Hi Stainless Double Edged Razor Blades | eBay

Sí, un paquete con 200 cuchillas (4 afeitados cada una tranquilamente) por 20€. 10 céntimos por cuchilla, y siempre un afeitado "NUEVO". Y no son las más baratas. Por ejemplo, si a alguien le gustan las Supermax:

200 Supermax Double Edge Razor Blades: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Beauty

Menos de 10€ por 200 unidades.


----------



## alopaco (23 Ene 2012)

Fetuccini dijo:


> 100 New Feather Hi Stainless Double Edged Razor Blades | eBay
> 
> Sí, un paquete con 200 cuchillas (4 afeitados cada una tranquilamente) por 20€. 10 céntimos por cuchilla, y siempre un afeitado "NUEVO". Y no son las más baratas. Por ejemplo, si a alguien le gustan las Supermax:
> 
> ...




Las cuchillas son un mundo, a mi las feather no me gustan nada, nada.
Recomiendo siempre las Personna Platinum, digamos que permiten algunos fallos sin abrirte en canal...
Las compro aquí por 11€: 100 Double Edge Blade Red Personna Platinum | Gifts And Care que además es una tienda española y de confianza.

Saludos.

PD. Lo mejor de pelarse las bolas es que lo hagan por tí....


----------



## Fetuccini (23 Ene 2012)

alopaco dijo:


> Las cuchillas son un mundo, a mi las feather no me gustan nada, nada.
> Recomiendo siempre las Personna Platinum, digamos que permiten algunos fallos sin abrirte en canal...
> Las compro aquí por 11€: 100 Double Edge Blade Red Personna Platinum | Gifts And Care que además es una tienda española y de confianza.
> 
> ...



Me refiero a que lo que se ve por las tiendas son las Gillette Platinum de toda la vida, unas malísimas para rasquetas de vitrocerámica y las Lord en el Mercadona. Las Gillette no están mal, pero por un paquete de 5 piden más de 2€, incluso a más de 3€ las he llegado a ver... claro, así te sale el afeitado por un pastón. Vas al ebay o Amazon (o la giftandcare que dices) y tienes paquetes de buenas cuchillas a 10 céntimos o menos la unidad, incluso las mismas Gillette Platinum a 10-15€ el paquete de 100 unidades.

Con las Feather hay que tener buena mano. Me río yo de aquellas Wilkinson "tan afiladas que tienen que estar entre rejas".


----------



## Doctor Casa (23 Ene 2012)

A mi me venía de regalo una Derby Extra, pero me dijeron en la tienda que NO era buena, y me regaló una Merkur. No he probado la Derby aún. Me dijeron que una me valía para más o menos un mes de afeitarme unas 3 veces por semana. (*?*)

Las red personna o personna platinum famosas no las he visto en Amazon (¿son mejores las Red o las platinum? , esta Merkur que me han dado, para hacerme a la idea ¿Qué tal es? ¿Compro Merkur el próximo pack?

Edito para decir que ya veo que las personna platinum las venden en gifts and care 8:


----------



## Fetuccini (23 Ene 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> A mi me venía de regalo una Derby Extra, pero me dijeron en la tienda que NO era buena, y me regaló una Merkur. No he probado la Derby aún. Me dijeron que una me valía para más o menos un mes de afeitarme unas 3 veces por semana. (*?*)
> 
> Las red personna o personna platinum famosas no las he visto en Amazon (¿son mejores las Red o las platinum? , esta Merkur que me han dado, para hacerme a la idea ¿Qué tal es? ¿Compro Merkur el próximo pack?
> 
> Edito para decir que ya veo que las personna platinum las venden en gifts and care 8:



Afeitadoclasico.com &bull; Ver Tema - La comparativa definitiva de hojas de afeitar

Merkur tienen fama de poco afiladas. Si tu barba no es nivel "Oso Cavernario", te irán bien. Si después de aprender la técnica sigues notando tirones de pelo, necesitas subir de afilado.

Derby tienen fama de poco consistentes. Es decir, dentro del mismo paquete puede venirte una Derby que corte menos que una cuchara, y las otras cuatro estar muy afiladas. Yo creo que cortan más que las Merkur.

Personna cortan igual que las Derby que cortan bien, y son mucho más "constantes". No son las más afiladas del mercado, pero si cortan bien tu barba, no necesitas más.

Todas estas sirven para iniciarse, porque te perdonarán bastantes fallos de técnica. Yo lo que haría sería gastarme las Merkur tranquilamente, y luego pedir un pack de esos de prueba (Pack 40 cuchillas; Iridium, Personna, Gillette, Feather. | Gifts And Care), para apreciar las diferencias. Pero para apreciar la diferencia debes tener algo de técnica, porque sino le echarás la culpa a las cuchillas de tus fallos.

Las 7 o'clock y las Feather están muy afiladas. Para ti que estás empezando están prohibidas, primero acaba tus Merkur, y luego otras pocas. Sólo si notas que necesitas más filo (vamos, si eres Pedro Ruiz) prueba con estas.


----------



## pepitoacojonado (23 Ene 2012)

Un cosa es el afeitado clasico y otra el afeitado lonchafinista.

En cuanto al segundo supongo que no esta reñido con el primero teniendo en cuenta si se compra por internet. Teniendo en cuenta los famosos precios de la proglide de gillette....pero si quizas haya tambien cosas mas baratas....que lo clasico...

Yo por experiencia personal he usado electrica, gillete y wilkinson, y clasico y me quedo con esta ultima y las cuchillas persona..tienes 100 unidades por unos 13 €. Teniendo en cuenta que Yo me puedo afeitar 3 veces por semana y cada cuchilla me puede durar facilmente 9 afeitados. Tengo cuchillas para 5 años.

Saludos


----------



## Doctor Casa (24 Ene 2012)

Probada la derby extra.... mejor de largo que la MErkur y un apurado como nunca con la Wilkinson Hydro 3. Eso sí, la brocha una wilkinson de tejon que habia en mercadona....no entiendo como hay por ahi brochas de 100 euros.


----------



## Fetuccini (24 Ene 2012)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> Un cosa es el afeitado clasico y otra el afeitado lonchafinista.
> 
> En cuanto al segundo supongo que no esta reñido con el primero teniendo en cuenta si se compra por internet. Teniendo en cuenta los famosos precios de la proglide de gillette....pero si quizas haya tambien cosas mas baratas....que lo clasico...
> 
> ...



Lo más "complicado" del clásico es resistirse a comprar tooooda la parafernalia asociada. Por ejemplo, con una brocha de 6€, un jabón La Toja o Lea de 1€, una Mühle/Edwin Jagger de 25€, un paquete de 100 cuchillas por 10€ y un after shave de 5€... ya tienes material para afeitarte durante casi dos años.

Pero claro, es muy fácil caer en "como mola la Mercur Futur (70€)". "Este jabón Mitchell's tiene buena pinta (15€)". "¿Me pillo la brocha de tejón silver tip (80€)?" Y acabas con una colección de máquinas, brochas y jabones que cuesta 2 ó 3.000€ .


----------



## Fetuccini (24 Ene 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Probada la derby extra.... mejor de largo que la MErkur y un apurado como nunca con la Wilkinson Hydro 3. Eso sí, la brocha una wilkinson de tejon que habia en mercadona....no entiendo como hay por ahi brochas de 100 euros.



En teoría es por la calidad del pelo. Hay cuatro o cinco calidades de brocha, de más barato a más caro:

- Pure
- Best
- Super
- Silver tip

Se supone que la Silver tip es la releche, hace una espuma cojonuda y exfolia la piel de maravilla... pero claro, una Silver tip por menos de 80-100€ no la encuentras. Ahora bien, te saldrá mejor una Pure del GiftsAndCare de 20€ que esa del Mercadona (pero si ya tienes la del Mercadona, úsala).

Yo uso una de caballo de VieLong y va bien. Hay unos turcos que las venden a 2€ por internet (Wooden Handled Shaving Brushes no:6 - $2.45 : Bestshave.net, International supplier of shaving equipment), y los que la han probado la bendicen.


----------



## pepitoacojonado (24 Ene 2012)

Fetuccini dijo:


> Lo más "complicado" del clásico es resistirse a comprar tooooda la parafernalia asociada. Por ejemplo, con una brocha de 6€, un jabón La Toja o Lea de 1€, una Mühle/Edwin Jagger de 25€, un paquete de 100 cuchillas por 10€ y un after shave de 5€... ya tienes material para afeitarte durante casi dos años.
> 
> Pero claro, es muy fácil caer en "como mola la Mercur Futur (70€)". "Este jabón Mitchell's tiene buena pinta (15€)". "¿Me pillo la brocha de tejón silver tip (80€)?" Y acabas con una colección de máquinas, brochas y jabones que cuesta 2 ó 3.000€ .




Tiene usted mas razon que un santo...una vez superado el consumismo con con lo que cita en el primer parrafo...llegamos al afeitado lonchafinista..y aqui se unen los 2 caminos el afeitado lonchafinista con el afeitado clasico..

Tengo que agradecerle enormemente la explicacion que Yo no he sido capaz de dar. Gracias.


----------



## Doctor Casa (24 Ene 2012)

La verdad es que en eso tienes razón. cuando a uno le gustan las curiosidades, se pica y a veces cae. Yo me he sobreentusiasmado un poco con esto del classic way y me he pillado la maquinilla medio buena (quiero que me dure muchisimo) pero me ha encantado el bol del jabón nomad que viene de madera (pensé que luego podria aporvechar el bol, que es bonito, y que no era tan mala opción) ....y la brocha fue casualidad; habia comprado una vie long que cuesta 9 euros en gifts & care ....se supone que será buena, pero sin tirar la casa x la ventana  

La mayor pijada ha sido el jabón, pero sólo por esta vez, y así aprovecho el bol.


----------



## Leovigildo (24 Ene 2012)

Edwin Jagger R89 + 1 juego de cuchillas Derby Extra 31€

Jabón de la toja en stick 2.20€

Brocha de vielong del hipercor 9€

Aftershave ya tenía en casa uno que me encontré, así que 0€

Dejarse la cara como el culo de un bebe no tiene precio :: , mi multihoja va a quedar relegada a lo mas hondo del cajón. 

Yo se lo recomiendo a todo el mundo, de pasar a ser un coñazo a hacerlo con gusto.


----------



## Doctor Casa (24 Ene 2012)

La verdad es que si, de ser algo que iba postponiendo porque me daba pereza, ahora la verdad que me lo tomo como un ratito de paz, dedicado a mi. Y encima es que a la larga sale mucho más barato, porque el jabón sí que se puede pillar barato y las cuchillas también.


----------



## LuigiDS (24 Ene 2012)

Leovigildo dijo:


> Edwin Jagger R89 + 1 juego de cuchillas Derby Extra 31€
> 
> Jabón de la toja en stick 2.20€
> 
> ...



Supongo que te referiras a la Muhle R89. La verdad es que me ha picado el gusanillo, veo el enlace de la cuchilleria simon, pero no se si tiene tienda online o si envian por correo. Por otra parte la otra tienda no tiene en existencias la muhle. Sabeis si se puede comprar en el Corte Ingles o algun sitio en Asturias. Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Fetuccini (24 Ene 2012)

LuigiDS dijo:


> Supongo que te referiras a la Muhle R89. La verdad es que me ha picado el gusanillo, veo el enlace de la cuchilleria simon, pero no se si tiene tienda online o si envian por correo. Por otra parte la otra tienda no tiene en existencias la muhle. Sabeis si se puede comprar en el Corte Ingles o algun sitio en Asturias. Gracias y un saludo.



Afeitadoclasico.com &bull; Identificarse


----------



## PherMouri (24 Ene 2012)

Masaje Floid , dios mio, es el que usaba mi abuelo.... que recuerdos.. aun quedara algun bote... creo que era rojo, mas que naranja...pero el mismo, recuerdo el fuerte olor perfectamente, no se olvida...


----------



## Leovigildo (25 Ene 2012)

Yo fui a la perfumería Nuria en la C/ Lagasca 52 en Madrid. Además hacen descuento a los foreros de afeitado clásico. Para el que sea más de ver y tocar antes de comprar, mucho mejor ir a una tienda física que una web online. Aunque aparcar por ahí es un horror, mejor el metro.

Mühle es igual a Edwin Jagger, son el mismo fabricante. El modelo 89 lo tienes con diferentes letras que lo único que significan es un mango u otro.

Lo que estoy buscando ahora es un soporte chulo para la maquinilla y la brocha, pero salvo que sea uno cutre de plasticorro uno de acero cromado es un atentado contra el lonchafinismo. Es un verdadero vicio la de accesorios y cachibaches bonitos que hay ::

Llevo sólo dos afeitados a lo vetusto, apenas tiene una semana mi nueva maquinilla, pero afeitarse ha pasado de convertirse en un coñazo que se posponía y se hacía con desgana a algo francamente relajante que disfruto y me entretiene. 

Sólo me queda algo que se pueda aplicar a la parte baja, que ahí no hay huevos (y nunca mejor dicho) a pasar estas cuchillas. ¿Alguna rasuradora o maquinilla eléctrica digna de mención? ¿Alguna experiencia? Estaba pensando en una philips pt860 de lo más clásica o algo así.


----------



## Ohenry (25 Ene 2012)

Burbuja de tiritas y alcohol.


----------



## Doctor Casa (25 Ene 2012)

Leovigildo dijo:


> Yo fui a la perfumería Nuria en la C/ Lagasca 52 en Madrid. Además hacen descuento a los foreros de afeitado clásico. Para el que sea más de ver y tocar antes de comprar, mucho mejor ir a una tienda física que una web online. Aunque aparcar por ahí es un horror, mejor el metro.
> .



Yo también quise ir aquella tarde a *NÚRIA*, pero se me hizo tarde y acabé comprando en *SIMÓN* (ir hasta Lagasca, aparcar, etc), donde creo que me tangaron un poco, pero bueno :: ; también entiendo que mantener una tienda física tiene sus costes y tal. En fin, que pagué *39 *euros por mi Mühle y creo que por ahí la habría 10 euros más barata (más gastos de envío, eso sí). 







¿Tienen buenos precios en *NÚRIA* en cuchillas? es lo único que me falta. 

Me ocurre exactamente igual que a Vd. en lo demás: lo del soporte y las parte "íntimas" .....hace tiempo que no me paso el _cortacésped_ ahí abajo (y piernas+pecho), pero la última vez fue con las últimas fuerzas de una electrica que tuve que tirar (perdió la potencia, era un asco)

Soporte igual no es necesario: la brocha está muy bien de pie. ienso:


----------



## alopaco (25 Ene 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> ...la brocha está muy bien de pie. ienso:



En algunos Mercadonas que tienen poca venta de estos productos aun puedes encontrar la brocha de tejón que venía con un soporte cojonudo... y la brocha no está mal.







Mi Semogue SOC la tengo en un soporte de estos que compré hace poco en un Mercadona de Xátiva. Y no es baladí, porque así secan mejor y no se pudre el nudo.


----------



## Fetuccini (25 Ene 2012)

alopaco dijo:


> En algunos Mercadonas que tienen poca venta de estos productos aun puedes encontrar la brocha de tejón que venía con un soporte cojonudo... y la brocha no está mal.
> 
> Mi Semogue SOC la tengo en un soporte de estos que compré hace poco en un Mercadona de Xátiva. Y no es baladí, porque así secan mejor y no se pudre el nudo.



Si le metes una frotada con la toalla y la dejas al aire tampoco se te pudre. Aunque un truco lonchafinista es pegarle un velcro en la base del mango, pegas el otro velcro en la parte de abajo de un estante y... a pegarla boca abajo.


```
==========  <- Estante
    VVVVV
    ^^^^^   <- Velcro
    I---I
    I   I   <- Brocha
    I---I
   /||||\
  //||||\\
 ///||||\\\
```


----------



## Doctor Casa (25 Ene 2012)

Yo lo había pensado con un* imán*, ya que al lado del labavo tengo un armarito botiquín de chapa. 
Me iré al chino a ver si pillo imán. 

Ese soporte de Mercadona es muy chulo, y por uno asi te piden 30 euros del ala por ahi....va a comprar su pta madre

*EDIT:* EN la tienda online Mercadona YA *NO* tienen ese soporte de brocha.


----------



## Doctor Casa (25 Ene 2012)

alopaco dijo:


> En algunos Mercadonas que tienen poca venta de estos productos aun puedes encontrar la brocha de tejón que venía con un soporte cojonudo... y la brocha no está mal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tienes un MP


----------



## Leovigildo (26 Ene 2012)

Informo a los presentes que en el corte inglés (la parte de fuera del hipercor, vaya), venden brochas de vielong o de omega que incluyen un soporte de plastico. Es un poco humilde pero oye, viene incluido con la brocha. 

También jabón prorraso de todo tipo, la toja y floïd. Dentro del hiper solo he visto algo de la toja y algo de floïd, muchos menos juguetes. 

Lo que no veo por ningún lado son cuchillas, las únicas que hay son los guillette platinum que dicen que ni regaladas.


----------



## bsnas (26 Ene 2012)

Yo utilizo el ultimo modelo de Guillete, la Fusion Proglide o como se llame, vale que no pueda parecer muy lonchafinista pero si compras los recambios por ebay la cosa cambia mucho.  Y esa maquinilla va de lujo, no te haces destrozos y es comoda, aunque para la zona de las patillas no me la juego y uso una desechable de una hoja que es mas precisa, de crema suelo usar geles de marca blanca.


----------



## bsnas (26 Ene 2012)

Leovigildo dijo:


> Voy a soltar un rebuzno:
> 
> ¿Qué tal van las eléctricas para las partes nobles? ::
> 
> Nunca he tenido una y siempre he utilizado cuchilla, pero estoy hasta los huevos -y nunca mejor dicho- de los alambres que tengo por pelos, que tienen a bien volver a salir apenas transcurridas 8h después de afeitarme con cuchilla. Me gustaría poder reducir o evitar semejante tortura dermatológica.



Yo me compre una philips multigroom en amazon y estoy muy contento con ella, es rapida y segura, tiene varios cabezales, se puede meter bajo la ducha... tambien te puedes afeitar la cara pero no apura tanto como las maquinillas normales, aunque si tienes mucha barba va bien para quitar matojo rapido y luego darle con la normal.


----------



## Doctor Casa (26 Ene 2012)

Por ahora lo único que no me gusta mucho de la maquinilla es que el mango es *liso*, y cuando tienes las manos mojadas y con jabón se sujeta peor que si tuviera algo de textura metálica. Al menos mi modelo, que viene así. 
Lo que me gusta es que parece que perdona bastante al novato.


----------



## Fetuccini (26 Ene 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Por ahora lo único que no me gusta mucho de la maquinilla es que el mango es *liso*, y cuando tienes las manos mojadas y con jabón se sujeta peor que si tuviera algo de textura metálica. Al menos mi modelo, que viene así.
> Lo que me gusta es que parece que perdona bastante al novato.



¿Conoces los bolígrafos estos pilot grip?







Vas a una papelería, y buscas uno que tenga una goma similar para agarrar (si es que no tienes uno en casa ya). Le quitas la goma y se la pones al mango de tu máquina.


----------



## Fetuccini (26 Ene 2012)

Leovigildo dijo:


> Lo que no veo por ningún lado son cuchillas, las únicas que hay son los guillette platinum que dicen que ni regaladas.



Las cuchillas esas no están mal... pero, joder, ¡qué precios! Las cuchillas se compran por internet, no hay otra por ahora, en paquetes de 50 ó 100. Incluso las platinum se pueden encontrar por <15€ el paquete de 100.


----------



## Doctor Casa (26 Ene 2012)

Fetuccini dijo:


> ¿Conoces los bolígrafos estos pilot grip?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GRAN IDEA!! ...... no se me había ocurrido, en serio... probaremos.


----------



## Doctor Casa (26 Ene 2012)

Yo creo que me voy a animar a pedir una cajita de feather, otra de personna Platinum y otra de derby extra.


----------



## Leovigildo (26 Ene 2012)

La proglide es la que usaba yo antes de pasarme al AC (habiendo usado la fusion y la mach 3 previamente). Me parece un buen trasto, pero al segundo o tercer afeitado la banda de aloe vera desaparece y muchas veces apura tanto que los pelos se me enquistan y la piel se me queda bailando charlestón. El dolor llega con los recambios, que por mucho que en ebay estén más baratos ni por asomo se comparan al precio de las cuchillas clásicas.

Yo actualmente tengo las Derby Extra que me regalaron con la compra de la máquina y con ellas de momento ando satisfecho. 

Lo que si he notado es que apuraban más la multihoja (captain obvious por otro lado :, tengo que hacer más pasadas y como el cabezal no bascula me resulta un poco jodido dejarme bien la barbilla. Supongo que es cuestión de maña.

En cuanto a las multigroom esas, yo veo el cabezal que tiene y lo encuentro muy satánico para mi delicado escroto. Temo que me convierta en castrati si me descuido. Por eso pensaba en una maquinilla clásica de las de toda la vida, con los tres discos esos.







¿Tan buen resultado dan una de estas para las partes nobles?

Edito para añadir: He invertido un rato largo buscando información al respecto por ahí, y por lo visto es lo que se recomienda por todos lados y no son excesivamente caras. Me ha convencido pese a su aspecto terrorífico, a ver si me hago con una.


----------



## Fetuccini (26 Ene 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> GRAN IDEA!! ...... no se me había ocurrido, en serio... probaremos.



Ojalá fuese idea mía, jeje. Creo que lo leí hace un tiempo en badgerandblade.com, de un tipo que se lo hizo a la Merkur Futur cromada.



Doctor Casa dijo:


> Yo creo que me voy a animar a pedir una cajita de feather, otra de personna Platinum y otra de derby extra.



¿En un pack de prueba o por separado? Cuidadito con las Feather, que no perdonan. Si te gustan las Derby o las Personna, no te metas en líos con las Feather (que además, son más caras y no las necesitarías).


----------



## Doctor Casa (27 Ene 2012)

Fetuccini dijo:


> Ojalá fuese idea mía, jeje. Creo que lo leí hace un tiempo en badgerandblade.com, de un tipo que se lo hizo a la Merkur Futur cromada.
> 
> 
> 
> ¿En un pack de prueba o por separado? Cuidadito con las Feather, que no perdonan. Si te gustan las Derby o las Personna, no te metas en líos con las Feather (que además, son más caras y no las necesitarías).



No, por separado....para ir probando.....igual en lugar de *Derby* pido *Astra*, que no las he probado....no sé ...¿tan extremo es el tema con las *Feather*? :: mes estáis picando la curiosidad...


----------



## alopaco (27 Ene 2012)

Yo llevo ya algún tiempo en esto del AC y no recomiendo las feather ni las 7 o'clock... a no ser que tengas la barba como alambres de acero y cerrada de la ostia.

Pero si te pica la curiosidad pide una muestra y tal... aunque deberías llevar cuidado porque están realmente afiladas, creo que son las que usa Chuck Norris, no te digo más...


----------



## Doctor Casa (27 Ene 2012)

alopaco dijo:


> Yo llevo ya algún tiempo en esto del AC y no recomiendo las feather ni las 7 o'clock... a no ser que tengas la barba como alambres de acero y cerrada de la ostia.
> 
> Pero si te pica la curiosidad pide una muestra y tal... aunque deberías llevar cuidado porque están realmente afiladas, creo que son las que usa Chuck Norris, no te digo más...



Creo que pediré sólo un pack de Red Personna, thanks :

*Una pregunta.* El bol de madera para el jabón NOMAD ¿te va bien para el L'OCCITANE? Es decir, si te cabe...lo digo porque me compré el NOMAD pero en general suelo comprar los productos para el lavabo en L'OCCITANE.

Por cierto, estos días estoy usando este, que lo compré en un viaje a Irlanda, pero que he visto que tb está en shaving.ie:


----------



## alopaco (27 Ene 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> El bol de madera para el jabón NOMAD ¿te va bien para el L'OCCITANE?



mmmm ni idea, imagino que si, pero yo tengo el Nomad y su excelente bol de madera; el L'Occitane y su ovni de metal; y el Tabac y su bol de cristal blanco...

Cuando digo ovni digo:






No es nada lonchafinista, pero para un capricho que me doy...


----------



## Leovigildo (28 Ene 2012)

Finalmente me aventuré a hacerme con la body groom esa, el modelo TT2030. 

El cabezal satánico acojona un poco, pero salvo algún enganchón inoportuno sin menores consecuencias no resulta tan paligroso como aparenta. 

Un primer rasurado de prueba en seco me ha dejado satisfecho -a secas- pero contento con la compra, evidentemente no apura tan bien como una multihoja. 

Queda hacer otra prueba en mojado y otra en mojado +espuma, que con agua tiene pinta de ir muchísimo mejor. 

Seguiremos informando.


----------



## Doctor Casa (28 Ene 2012)

Pues acabo de probar el Nomad, y la verdad es que es estupendo. Vale la pena.

Y habrá que probar el tema de las partes "nobles", porque es otra historia; mucho más cómodo ir "pelao". ¿Cuánto te ha costado la máquina?


----------



## Leovigildo (29 Ene 2012)

La más barata aquí, que la tienen por 40:

RASURADOR MASCULINO TT2030/36 - PRECIOS BARATOS|Comprar en Tienda Online|Venta por Internet

En el saturn a 55€
En el hiper está a 51€ (hoy había una promoción de descuento del 18% en todo lo eléctronico, una pena enterarse a posteriori)
En el media markt a 49€


----------



## stiff upper lip (29 Ene 2012)

The man dijo:


> El que hace arrogantes comentarios emitiendo un juicio de valor soterradamente es evidentemente un necio. Aún así voy a hacer el ejercicio numérico para que quede claro.
> 
> Las maquinillas eléctricas, como su mismo nombre indica tienen un motor eléctrico que es cuasi-indestructible, como todos los motores eléctricos, y que evidentemente funciona con una alimentación eléctrica.
> El consumo es de 4 Wh (philishave básica es más que suficiente), es decir como una bombilla de bajo consumo de las que alumbran como las incandescentes de 25w, poco más que una vela vamos.
> ...



Mi argumento es que mi barba se ríe de las electricas, lo único que hacen es darme tirones.


----------



## Thepunisher85 (30 Ene 2012)

Amigos del lonchafinismo. ¿Alguna tienda fisica en Valencia para comprarme una Edwin Jagger o una Mulher, para empezar en este mundo? tengo decididisimo pasarme al afeitado clasico, pero no se donde comprarme los bártulos. El problema es que los recambios de las gillete fusion o fusion proglide valen un dineral y no compensa. Lo de los geles jabones espumas y brochas esperaría, pues de momento tengo botes de gel de afeitado para 1 año.


----------



## The man (30 Ene 2012)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Mi argumento es que mi barba se ríe de las electricas, lo único que hacen es darme tirones.



Creo que las braun son las más suaves con la piel. 

Pero vamos, habiendo las clásicas esas y toda la parafernalia asociada para que vamos a hablar de eléctricas y sus bondades. Una cosa es el afeitado y otra es el culto al afeitado y, ahí, mejor rasurarse sintiendo el deslizar de la feather en todo su esplendor, sin duda. Y para las barbas duras ni te cuento...


----------



## Leovigildo (30 Ene 2012)

Seguimos informando con el parte de afeitado gonadal a manos de la Body groom esa.

En mojado mejora con creces, desliza mejor, apura bastante más y no se irrita tanto la piel. Como es resitente al agua, ya sé para la próxima cómo.

Queda la siguiente y última prueba, en mojado + espuma de afeitar. 

Y volviendo a la cabeza; confome más soltura voy cogiendo con la Edwin Jagger y las Derby más apuro y más rápido lo hago. Sólo me corte un par de veces en el primer uso con el estreno, desde entonces (y ya van unos cuantos afeitados), ninguno más.


----------



## Doctor Casa (30 Ene 2012)

Thepunisher85 dijo:


> Amigos del lonchafinismo. ¿Alguna tienda fisica en Valencia para comprarme una Edwin Jagger o una Mulher, para empezar en este mundo? tengo decididisimo pasarme al afeitado clasico, pero no se donde comprarme los bártulos. El problema es que los recambios de las gillete fusion o fusion proglide valen un dineral y no compensa. Lo de los geles jabones espumas y brochas esperaría, pues de momento tengo botes de gel de afeitado para 1 año.



*Si te lees el hilo hay un par de direcciones y son de Valencia. Gifts & Care creo que está allí, por ejemplo *





The man dijo:


> Creo que las braun son las más suaves con la piel.
> 
> Pero vamos, habiendo las clásicas esas y toda la parafernalia asociada para que vamos a hablar de eléctricas y sus bondades. Una cosa es el afeitado y otra es el culto al afeitado y, ahí, mejor rasurarse sintiendo el deslizar de la feather en todo su esplendor, sin duda. Y para las barbas duras ni te cuento...



*Cada uno con sus gustos, pero la verdad es que me he echado una carcajada con su post. *


----------



## Fetuccini (30 Ene 2012)

The man dijo:


> *Creo* que las braun son las más suaves con la piel.
> 
> Pero vamos, habiendo las clásicas esas y toda la parafernalia asociada para que vamos a hablar de eléctricas y sus bondades. Una cosa es el afeitado y otra es el culto al afeitado y, ahí, mejor rasurarse sintiendo el deslizar de la feather en todo su esplendor, sin duda. Y para las barbas duras ni te cuento...



¿Has probado el afeitado clásico? Porque igual estás hablando de algo que no sabes de qué va... Cuéntanos aquí tus experiencias, porque todo lo que has dicho por ahora no tiene sentido: que si lleva mucho tiempo (mentira: con algo de práctica te puedes afeitar en 10 minutos), que si te cortas mucho (mentira: Leovigildo y Doctor Casa ya dicen que con pocos afeitados ya lo haces sin cortarse, igual que me pasó a mí en su momento), que si es afeminado...

Es bastante habitual conocer gente que haya probado multihoja y eléctrica, pero no tan habitual que haya probado el clásico. La multihoja irrita a casi todo el mundo. La eléctrica no le sirve a todo el mundo, y además irrita y da tirones; conozco gente que se pasó de eléctrica a multihoja (no conocen el clásico) porque la eléctrica le hacía mini-cortes en el cuello.

Tú dices "Creo que". Yo tengo una Braun, de esas que dices que son más suaves con la piel. Me hizo el servicio durante un par de años, luego se desafiló y tenía dos opciones: cambiarla entera (8.000 pesetas) o cambiarle el cabezal (4.000 pesetas). Ventajas: me podía afeitar medio dormido, y el apurado era razonable. Inconvenientes: irritaba y tironeaba. Al final opté por jubilarla y pasarme al clásico, ¡pero ahí tengo la Braun si la quiero usar!

No sé, igual te crees que los demás somos niños de 16 años que hemos empezado a afeitarnos con afeitado clásico y tenemos una pelusilla desde hace unos meses... La mayoría, por no decir todos, los que estamos en clásico hemos probado tanto multihoja como máquina durante años; no nos vas a descubrir a estas alturas las ventajas de la eléctrica, porque muchos ya las hemos usado durante años. Conocemos sus ventajas y sus inconvenientes. ¿Conoces tú las ventajas e inconvenientes del clásico?


----------



## The man (30 Ene 2012)

Fetuccini dijo:


> ¿Has probado el afeitado clásico? Porque igual estás hablando de algo que no sabes de qué va... Cuéntanos aquí tus experiencias, porque todo lo que has dicho por ahora no tiene sentido: que si lleva mucho tiempo (mentira: con algo de práctica te puedes afeitar en 10 minutos), que si te cortas mucho (mentira: Leovigildo y Doctor Casa ya dicen que con pocos afeitados ya lo haces sin cortarse, igual que me pasó a mí en su momento), que si es afeminado...
> 
> Es bastante habitual conocer gente que haya probado multihoja y eléctrica, pero no tan habitual que haya probado el clásico. La multihoja irrita a casi todo el mundo. La eléctrica no le sirve a todo el mundo, y además irrita y da tirones; conozco gente que se pasó de eléctrica a multihoja (no conocen el clásico) porque la eléctrica le hacía mini-cortes en el cuello.
> 
> ...



Lo mejor es lo clásico, ya ha quedado claro. Como para llevarte la contraria... :: La eléctrica además puede electrocutarte si estás descalzo y mojado a la hora de enchufarla a la red, razón por la que es mejor en america porque van a 125v... 

He probado todos los métodos que mencionas (hace años la muhle de mi brother, con su brocha de lujo y remate con tabac, otro tarado como vosotros ) y si lo que quieres es simplificar lo mejor creo yo que es la eléctrica, pero he de reconocer que es muy aburrido y no apura igual que una simple pasada con el robo de la proglide o 2 pasadas con clásica.

Mira, yo tengo mis vicios difíciles de entender tambien, me parece fenomenal que uno se eche aftersave y que le importe el soporte de la brocha y otras cosas que a mi me parecen cursis, pero si de lo que se trata es de hacer números sale más barata la eléctrica y es más lonchafinista que las inefables maquinillas del lidl. Si hablamos del momento afeitado te aseguro que la eléctica tiene de místico lo mismo que rascarse el entrepernamen, pero es rápido y resuelto si te afeitas con frecuencia, simplemente. 

En otro sentido te diré que no visito el peluquero desde hace años, me afeito con otra maquinilla eléctrica el pelo de la cabeza porque me aburre peinarme después de haber gastado toda la gomina habida y por haber en el pasado.

Digamos que son soluciones lonchafinistas que recomiendo tras años llevando corbatas de hermés y sebago en los pies.

Pero evidentemente, allá cada cual, cada uno sabrá


----------



## Doctor Casa (30 Ene 2012)

Me estáis alegrando la tarde; gracias a ambos. Ingeniosas respuestas. 

Y si, la verdad es que con tener un poco de cuidado ya a la *segunda* vez *no* me he cortado nada de nada. Y qué diferencia de apurado, suavidad y eficiencia (nótese que cito parámetros objetivos: mi satisfacción con el clásico es bastante pragmática). 

Además es que el afeitado me dura más y todo. No mucho, pero sí algo más. 

Otra cosa: con 10 eurillos aprox., ¡cuchillas para todo el año! Y me gusta *no* depender de un enchufe para afeitarme.


----------



## bsnas (30 Ene 2012)

Leovigildo dijo:


> Finalmente me aventuré a hacerme con la body groom esa, el modelo TT2030.
> 
> El cabezal satánico acojona un poco, pero salvo algún enganchón inoportuno sin menores consecuencias no resulta tan paligroso como aparenta.
> 
> ...




Excelente compra, esa es justamente la que tengo yo, es una gozada pasarsela mientras te duchas con agua caliente, lo malo es que se lo podrian haber currado y ponerle tambien un cabezal para los pelos de la nariz como si he visto en otros modelos de philips :ouch:


----------



## Leovigildo (31 Ene 2012)

Yo creo que si no lo han hecho es por lo obvio. ¿Gustaría ud. en emplear la máquina que usa para rarusarse los bajos (escroto, pubis, ingles, perineo...), en tenerla hurgando en la nariz? Ahí paladeando todos los aromas corpóreos, bien cerca de la pituitaria.

Roza la parafilia ::

Ya sé que cambiando el cabezal no hay problema, pero el daño psicológico ya está hecho, igual por eso no lo han fabricado :XX:


----------



## Fetuccini (31 Ene 2012)

bsnas dijo:


> Excelente compra, esa es justamente la que tengo yo, es una gozada pasarsela mientras te duchas con agua caliente, lo malo es que se lo podrian haber currado y ponerle tambien un cabezal para los pelos de la nariz como si he visto en otros modelos de philips :ouch:



Uno mecánico para la nariz:

Nose Hair Trimmer | Merkur | FREE WORLDWIDE Delivery


----------



## Doctor Casa (31 Ene 2012)

El que sea mecánico es genial. Duradero, sencillo y sin depender de pilas. Estoy pensando en añadirlo a mi neceser de aseo. ¿Testivoltios que contar de alguien que lo haya probado?


----------



## Thepunisher85 (31 Ene 2012)

Doctor Casa, me refería a tienda física, donde pueda tocar las máquinas y ver el tamaño


----------



## Leovigildo (31 Ene 2012)

El trasto para pelos nasales más simple, barato y conocido que existe es este:







Alguna lagrimita te saca y es algo más lento pero no va mal. Lo importante es que no crecen tan rápido como con una eléctrica.


----------



## Cajero Jefe (31 Ene 2012)

Thepunisher85 dijo:


> Amigos del lonchafinismo. ¿Alguna tienda fisica en Valencia para comprarme una Edwin Jagger o una Mulher, para empezar en este mundo? tengo decididisimo pasarme al afeitado clasico, pero no se donde comprarme los bártulos. El problema es que los recambios de las gillete fusion o fusion proglide valen un dineral y no compensa. Lo de los geles jabones espumas y brochas esperaría, pues de momento tengo botes de gel de afeitado para 1 año.



Aquí hamijo: Casa Rodriguez - Articulos peluqueria, cuchilleria, esquilador

Casa Rodríguez
Plz. del Mercado, 39
46001 - Valencia
España
Telf: 963 91 40 58
Fax: 963 91 92 31

Yo solo los conozco de pedidos online y funcionan fantasticamente bien.


----------



## Doctor Casa (1 Feb 2012)

Thepunisher85 dijo:


> Doctor Casa, me refería a tienda física, donde pueda tocar las máquinas y ver el tamaño



Disculpe Vd; pensé que aparte de la online también tenían física. 
Ya nos contará qué tal le va con el clásico.


----------



## alopaco (1 Feb 2012)

Cajero Jefe dijo:


> Yo solo los conozco de pedidos online y funcionan fantasticamente bien.



Y si vas en persona, puedes darte un paseo por el Mercado Central...

La tienda es una maravilla y si andas dos minutos puedes encontrar otra tiendecita admirable donde venden brochas (Semogue, Vie Long, etc.) a buen precio: cuchillería Eureka, al principio de la calle San Vicente.

Saludos.


----------



## Cajero Jefe (1 Feb 2012)

alopaco dijo:


> Y si vas en persona, puedes darte un paseo por el Mercado Central...
> 
> La tienda es una maravilla y si andas dos minutos puedes encontrar otra tiendecita admirable donde venden brochas (Semogue, Vie Long, etc.) a buen precio: cuchillería Eureka, al principio de la calle San Vicente.
> 
> Saludos.



Na hamijo, ya me gustaría pasarme por allí, pero soy de Madrid. Ya aprovecho para recomendar en Madrid la perfumería Nuria (Lagasca con Hermosilla), donde el trato es exquisito.


----------



## Thepunisher85 (1 Feb 2012)

Pues bien amigos, hoy me he pasado por casa rodriguez y me he comprado la Merkur de 25 euros, con unas hojas personna.
Decir que como buen burbujista, lonchafinista, y caballero del puño cerrado, voy a acabar antes de tirar de brocha y jabon todos los botes de gel de afeitado que tengo.
Tras el primer afeitado con la maquina muy bien, "al princpio cuesta, pero luego ni te enteras"
Ya ireis dandome consejos sobre brochas y jabones. Un saludo


----------



## Cajero Jefe (1 Feb 2012)

Thepunisher85 dijo:


> Pues bien amigos, hoy me he pasado por casa rodriguez y me he comprado la Merkur de 25 euros, con unas hojas personna.
> Decir que como buen burbujista, lonchafinista, y caballero del puño cerrado, voy a acabar antes de tirar de brocha y jabon todos los botes de gel de afeitado que tengo.
> Tras el primer afeitado con la maquina muy bien, "al princpio cuesta, pero luego ni te enteras"
> Ya ireis dandome consejos sobre brochas y jabones. Un saludo



Sobre jabones, para mi el mejor y más barato es el stick de La Toja (menos de 2€ el stick). Como se me hace incómodo trastear con el stick, lo que hago es picar varias barritas y hacerlo una pastilla grande que meto en un bote. Y a funcionar. Hace una espuma cojonuda.

La crema de afeitar de The Body Shop también es muy buena, aunque ahí ya hablamos de 15€ el bote.

Y por último, es una gozada afeitarse en verano con crema Lea Mentolada. Esta la encuentras fácilmente en cualquier Alcampo y vale 2-2,5€ el tubo.


----------



## alopaco (1 Feb 2012)

Yo recomendaría jabones como:

-El mencionado La Toja, insuperable en calidad/precio. 






-El Tabac, con una facilidad de hacer espuma bestial y que puedes encontrar en ElCorteInglés e internet.






-Cade de L'Occitane, aroma de enebro delicioso y súper hidratante; puedes comprarlo en tiendas del grupo. Mi favorito






-Nomad de CrabTree Evelyn, aroma floral ideal para el verano; yo lo he comprado en Amazon.






-MWF, increíble sensación de hidratación, yo lo compré por internet






Y luego otros, el mentolado de Lea es genial también, y el Proraso verde es barato y bueno...


----------



## Doctor Casa (2 Feb 2012)

Cajero Jefe dijo:


> Na hamijo, ya me gustaría pasarme por allí, pero soy de Madrid. Ya aprovecho para recomendar en Madrid la perfumería Nuria (Lagasca con Hermosilla), donde el trato es exquisito.



Pues ya lo he comprado todo (brocha de caballo, la Mühle, etc.) pero cuando se me acaben las cuchillas, pasaré a curiosear por allí. 
La verdad es que me arrepiento de no haber mirado más: en cuchillería Simón me cobraron 39 por la maquinilla y luego la he visto más barata... ::



alopaco dijo:


> Yo recomendaría jabones como:
> 
> -El mencionado La Toja, insuperable en calidad/precio.
> 
> ...




Probaré el Occitane; casi toda la droguería la compro ahí. En Las Rozas Village lo puedes comparar sin el bol, más barato. 
El Nomad ya dije antes que es una pasada. Aparte el bol de madera parece muy duradero. 
Supongo que a la larga, usaré también La Toja de vez en cuando, por precio :|
El MWF tiene buena pinta! ¿El bol es cerámico? ¿Se puede comprar sin el bol?


----------



## Fetuccini (2 Feb 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> El MWF tiene buena pinta! ¿El bol es cerámico? ¿Se puede comprar sin el bol?



Es buen jabón, lo tienes como "refill" si ya tienes un bol. Ese es cerámico, pero ya ves que es caro.

Es un poco puñetero para sacarle espuma, con agua de Madrid no debería haber problema, pero en Valencia con agua más dura ya no apostaría por él. Eso sí, una vez conseguida la espuma es buenísima, no te darías cuenta del afeitado excepto por el "rrrrrrrrcccccc" de la cuchilla. La piel no nota nada de nada. A mí me costó sacarle buenas espumas unos cuantos afeitados y buscar truquillos por internet, pero ahora lo prefiero.

Además, es un jabón que si lo olvidas en un cajón, "te las guarda": la próxima vez que lo saques te dará una espuma de mierda (es como si crease una costra por encima que no da buena espuma). En cambio, si le eres "fiel" y lo usas, siempre responde.

El jabón tiene el olor a "macho" de aftershave intemporal, pero muy muy suave. Nada de aromas florales o sándalo... pero bueno, al final te lo lavas y se acaba el olor. El L'Occitane por ejemplo huele a enebro bastante más fuerte.

El de La Toja es ideal para salidas: como es tan pequeño, con el envase plástico y barato, lo metes en cualquier sitio y no te importará perderlo. Además, lo hay en cualquier sitio.

El Nomad no lo he probado, ni pienso hasta que acabe el MWF, allá por el 2015. .


----------



## Doctor Casa (8 Feb 2012)

Solucionado el tema del almacenamiento de las brochas. Lo de tener un soporte me parecía aparatoso, y como tengo un armarito-botiquín de chapa en el baño, le he pegado un pequeño imán a las brochas en la base.


----------



## Fetuccini (8 Feb 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Solucionado el tema del almacenamiento de las brochas. Lo de tener un soporte me parecía aparatoso, y como tengo un armarito-botiquín de chapa en el baño, le he pegado un pequeño imán a las brochas en la base.



Clever... pero ten cuidao que no recomiendan almacenar las brochas en armaritos cerrados. En esa foto no se aprecia si están dentro o por abajo.


----------



## tempore (8 Feb 2012)

Yo uso jabón y brocha desde hace muchos años. Me gusta más que la espuma o el gel de afeitar. En cuanto a cuchillas, uso normales, de guillette, de 3 hojas.


----------



## The man (8 Feb 2012)

Fetuccini dijo:


> Clever... pero ten cuidao que no recomiendan almacenar las brochas en armaritos cerrados. En esa foto no se aprecia si están dentro o por abajo.



¿Por qué y quién no lo recomienda?


----------



## Doctor Casa (8 Feb 2012)

Fetuccini dijo:


> Clever... pero ten cuidao que no recomiendan almacenar las brochas en armaritos cerrados. En esa foto no se aprecia si están dentro o por abajo.



Están por dentro, pero ese armarito está casi siempre abierto o medio abierto.  
Por si a alguien le vale la idea, son un par de imanes de los chinos + loctite


----------



## The man (8 Feb 2012)

Pinchauvas dijo:


> Por que no se secan y el pelo se pudre.



Ok, el razonamiento es simple. Supongo que eso será si el sitio es pequeño... 

Pero pensé que era por alguna otra historia y así seguir vacilando a mi brother que se las da de que pilota lo de las clásicas


----------



## Leovigildo (8 Feb 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Están por dentro, pero ese armarito está casi siempre abierto o medio abierto.
> Por si a alguien le vale la idea, son un par de imanes de los chinos + loctite



Idea cojonutten mein freund. ¿Son imanes de neodimio o los típicos de ferrita? ¿Cuánto costó la broma?


----------



## Spinelli (8 Feb 2012)

Pues yo uso una maquina de rapar(no muy apta para cabeza) que compré en el chino hace 5 años inalámbrica y la bateria es bastante longeva.

Y se da el acabado con opinel.


----------



## tempore (8 Feb 2012)

He gastado el jabón de tabac y el de latoja; esos otros que decís tienen buena pinta, a ver si los encuentro...


----------



## Fatty (8 Feb 2012)

Que maravilla afeitarse en un sitio asi

Art of the Impeccable - Ralph Lauren Magazine


----------



## Fetuccini (9 Feb 2012)

Leovigildo dijo:


> Idea cojonutten mein freund. ¿Son imanes de neodimio o los típicos de ferrita? ¿Cuánto costó la broma?



Los venden al peso en dealextreme (Super-Strong Rare-Earth RE Magnets (8mm 20-Pack) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme). A mí no me gusta usarlos, es un deje de la época de los 5"1/4 y los cassettes. Veo un imán a menos de 1 metro del portátil o de un pen USB y me entra taquicardia, aunque no estoy seguro de si también se joden con el magnetismo. Como dije, tengo el mismo invento que Doctor Casa pero con velcro.

Los armaritos tipo botiquín son bastante estancos y cualquier cosa húmeda que se meta ahí no se secará. De ahí todo el tema de los "stands" para brochas, aunque aquí ya hemos dado un par de ideas lonchafinistas. Se recomiendan los armaritos de madera con agujeros de ventilación o dejarlos al aire directamente.


----------



## Doctor Casa (9 Feb 2012)

Leovigildo dijo:


> Idea cojonutten mein freund. ¿Son imanes de neodimio o los típicos de ferrita? ¿Cuánto costó la broma?



Danke Schön  Me costó 1.50 del pegamento + 1.60 de dos imanes de esos chinos horribles que venden para la nevera. Busqué unos que tuvieran un imán con algo de fuerza y que fueran lo más delgados posible. Les quité el imán y lo pegué en la base de la brocha.


----------



## Telecomunista (9 Feb 2012)

Maquinilla al tres cada dos semanas y listo.

Más económico y cómodo imposible.


----------



## Leovigildo (9 Feb 2012)

La investigación con la body groom de marras para las partes pudentas en sus tres modalidades ha finalizado.

Sin duda alguna por orden podría decir lo siguiente.

Con espuma de afeitar:
- Tortura altomedieval y aparatosidad extrema. No desliza ni por lo que se dijo, se satura de espuma el cabezal y no afeita bien y pierde velocidad, hay veces que apura más de lo que debe y otras que directamente no hace nada.

En seco:
- Leve masoquismo. Si no está limpia y bien seca la zona, los propios aceites naturales de la piel (o el sudorcillo para lo más cerdetes) de esta delicada parte de nuestra anatomia hacen que a veces el pelo se pegue a piel y la cuchilla no pueda cortarlo. Total, que la piel se irrita y molesta al pasar, y no apura todo lo que debe.

En mojado con agua suministrada regularmente (vamos, lo que es la ducha):
- Molestia pasajera que cumple su función. Al no haber jabón no se forma una especie de película que impide el deslizamiento de la maquinilla, y el agua hace de elemento lubricador que disminuye la irritación. Con agua fría o templada casi mejor que caliente, pero eso a gusto del consumidor. Tiene el inconviente de que los pelillos que quedan en el cabezal si no se quitan cada poco, hacen una pelota y pierde eficacia el afeitado, pero como se está bajo la ducha no supone el menor problema y se hace más cómodo.

En resumen, que es un trasto que compré pensando que irritaría menos que las cuchillas mutihoja, pero veo que ahí se anda e irrita más o menos igual que lo otro. La diferencia es que no hay que andar comprando cabezales cada X semanas que valen un pastizal y no se sangra, pero no lo considero el invento del milenio. Para ingles, pubis y perineo va bien, pero para la funda de las canicas mejor hacerlo con cuchilla para evitar tormentos.

He de contar que en el epílogo de la investigación (con espuma), no sé que narices ha pasado pero creo que me he llevado puesto medio escroto de camino y he descubierto una nueva cota de dolor desconocida para mí. No hay herida, no hay sangre, no veo signos de lesión en la piel, pero es como si ahora mismo hubiera alguien apuntandome con un soplete de acetileno en la zona para hacer la gracia, y ni con bálsamos aftershave libres de alcohol se ha ido (en lugar de eso ha escocido más, y me han faltado abanicos para aliviar aquello). Ahora mismo sin desearlo, emulo a los soldaditos de toy story o a un pingüino antártico en los andares. Espero que no me dure mucho ::

Si cuando decía que tenía un cabezal satánico era por algo, hay que estar al loro....

Estoy por abrir una nueva investigación y probar la edwin jagger en tan nobles partes, pero no sé si atreverme so pena de vasectomía involuntaria ::


----------



## Comio (9 Feb 2012)

Leovigildo dijo:


> Estoy por abrir una nueva investigación y probar la edwin jagger en tan nobles partes, pero no sé si atreverme so pena de vasectomía involuntaria ::



Ostias, cuidado que eso son palabras mayores eh? :S

Ayer me afeité (después probar hace muchos años el afeitado clásico y dejarlo porque me irritaba a tope) con una Edwin Jagger con cuchillas Derby (me tengo que comprar unas Feahter, pero de momento me van bien estas que me venían con la máquina) y al principio todo bien, pero cuando dí la segunda pasada empecé a pensar en mis cosas y a afeitarme con si fuera una multihoja, cuando llegué a media cara me dí cuenta que tenía puntitos "sangrantes", seguí afeitándome consciente ya de que no era una multihoja y perfecto :ouch:. Tengo que cambiar el chip


----------



## Doctor Casa (10 Feb 2012)

Gracias por la investigación. Adicionalmente, me has hecho reír un rato.  
Próximamente mi investigación sobre la diferencia entre Derby's, Feather's y Personna's.


----------



## alopaco (10 Feb 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Gracias por la investigación. Adicionalmente, me has hecho reír un rato.
> Próximamente mi investigación sobre la diferencia entre Derby's, Feather's y Personna's.



Si metes en la comparativa las 7 o'clock te ganarás, al menos, un thanks...


----------



## glacierre (10 Feb 2012)

Fetuccini dijo:


> Veo un imán a menos de 1 metro del portátil o de un pen USB y me entra taquicardia, aunque no estoy seguro de si también se joden con el magnetismo.



Los tiempos del disquete se acabaron. El iman tiene las mismas posibilidades de afectar a la memoria flash que de borrar una inscripcion en piedra. 

El portatil (o cualquier cosa con un disco duro), en teoria puede afectar, pero en la practica poco mas o menos lo mismo, entre que la carcasa te impone una distancia minima bastante apreciable, y encima lo normal es que por lo menos el disco duro tenga una cubierta metalica, dudo mucho que la intensidad de campo sea suficiente para hacerle cosquillas a los bits. De hecho el propio disco duro tiene un iman bastante majo en una esquina para mover el brazo, y el portatil si tiene altavoces (todos?) otro par de imanes dentro de la carcasa.


----------



## Fetuccini (10 Feb 2012)

glacierre dijo:


> Los tiempos del disquete se acabaron. El iman tiene las mismas posibilidades de afectar a la memoria flash que de borrar una inscripcion en piedra.
> 
> El portatil (o cualquier cosa con un disco duro), en teoria puede afectar, pero en la practica poco mas o menos lo mismo, entre que la carcasa te impone una distancia minima bastante apreciable, y encima lo normal es que por lo menos el disco duro tenga una cubierta metalica, dudo mucho que la intensidad de campo sea suficiente para hacerle cosquillas a los bits. De hecho el propio disco duro tiene un iman bastante majo en una esquina para mover el brazo, y el portatil si tiene altavoces (todos?) otro par de imanes dentro de la carcasa.



Entonces lo dejaré como un miedo atávico, pero creo que no va a haber lógica que me lo quite.

Para Doctor Casa, que lo veo lanzado a las pruebas: 17 double edge razor blades sampler pack - $5.45 : Bestshave.net, International supplier of shaving equipment . En esa misma tienda también tenéis brochas de caballo bien baratas, y un cuenco de acacia para los jabones. O una shavette por dos euros. No tiene material "premium", pero sí mucho para tiempos de lonchafina.


----------



## Doctor Casa (11 Feb 2012)

Fetuccini dijo:


> Entonces lo dejaré como un miedo atávico, pero creo que no va a haber lógica que me lo quite.
> 
> Para Doctor Casa, que lo veo lanzado a las pruebas: 17 double edge razor blades sampler pack - $5.45 : Bestshave.net, International supplier of shaving equipment . En esa misma tienda también tenéis brochas de caballo bien baratas, y un cuenco de acacia para los jabones. O una shavette por dos euros. No tiene material "premium", pero sí mucho para tiempos de lonchafina.



Lo voy a tener en cuenta para el próximo encargo: de momento tengo el Nomad con su cuenco de madera (precioso, que pienso reutilizar ad infinitum) y mi brocha de caballo Vie Long  Me gusta que sea más firme que el tejón. 

¿Es verdad que las Astra son Gilette y poco recomendables?


----------



## Doctor Casa (11 Feb 2012)

PURE BADGER: Badger Badger Badger.com! The Original Dancing Badgers!


----------



## alopaco (11 Feb 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> de momento tengo el Nomad con su cuenco de madera (precioso, que pienso reutilizar ad infinitum) y mi brocha de caballo Vie Long  Me gusta que sea más firme que el tejón.



Sí, el cuenco del Nomad tiene un acabado excepcional, el único que se le acerca y para mi lo supera es el bol cerámico del MWF...

Si quieres brochas firmes, para mí las mejores son las de cerda Semogue, espectaculares con jabones duros, aunque tienes que domarlas antes...

Saludos.


----------



## Doctor Casa (14 Feb 2012)

Mi primera Feather me ha gustado un pelín menos hoy. ¿Cada cuantos afeitados cambiáis las cuchillas? Este ha debido ser el 3º ó 4º.


----------



## pepitoacojonado (14 Feb 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Mi primera Feather me ha gustado un pelín menos hoy. ¿Cada cuantos afeitados cambiáis las cuchillas? Este ha debido ser el 3º ó 4º.



Yo llevo con una Personna Roja 14 afeitados....nada mas y nada menos....increible


----------



## Leovigildo (14 Feb 2012)

Yo jubilo la cuchilla tras 5 afeitados con cada lado. Voy notando progresivamente que produce enganchones o tirones de pelo y que va perdiendo filo. Si a ti te dura 14 madre mía. Habría que probar con mi pelo de alambre, que es anormal lo que me sale, poco pero contundente.


----------



## espadan (14 Feb 2012)

Pues yo me he pasado a la brocha y el jabon de afeitar de barra,pero con las cuchillas no puedo,he probado varias,de las que he encontrado por aqui las classicas de gillette y unas del mercadona,pero los tirones y irritacion me vuelven pa tras,sigo con las maquinillas desechables de doble hoja de Wilkingson
Aunque solo con elcambio a brocha y jabon ya he notado un afeitado mas apurado y que me dura mas horas


----------



## Doctor Casa (15 Feb 2012)

espadan dijo:


> Pues yo me he pasado a la brocha y el jabon de afeitar de barra,pero con las cuchillas no puedo,he probado varias,de las que he encontrado por aqui las classicas de gillette y unas del mercadona,pero los tirones y irritacion me vuelven pa tras,sigo con las maquinillas desechables de doble hoja de Wilkingson
> Aunque solo con elcambio a brocha y jabon ya he notado un afeitado mas apurado y que me dura mas *horas*



Joder, qué rápido te crece la barba; cuestión de horas.


----------



## espadan (15 Feb 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Joder, qué rápido te crece la barba; cuestión de horas.



Pues lo maximo que me puedo considerar bien afeitado son unas 14 horas,a partir de ese tiempo ya me veo con la cara negrita por los pelos que salen.


----------



## Carnivorous Cactus_borrado (15 Feb 2012)

Mi aportación a este hilo: Yo utilizo el afeitado clásico una vez a la semana para todo mi cabeza (sí, soy calvo . Mi maquinilla es esta: WEISHI CLASSIC SHAVING SAFETY RAZOR + 11 DORCO BLADES | eBay
Yo estoy contento con ella, pero en cualquier caso la recomiendo para cualquiera que quiera probar sin gastarse mucha pasta -que para eso somos lonchafinisitas-.
A mí me va bien con cuchillas gillette platinum (una combinación muy poco agresiva, poco apurado pero casi imposible cortarse)


----------



## Doctor Casa (16 Feb 2012)

Otra cosa que me ha llamado la atención es lo mucho que dura el jabón: me he afeitado ya varias veces y aún se le ve el "dibujo" en la superficie.


----------



## comandante (17 Feb 2012)

Madre mia. Gente que malgasta un montón de euros en un trozo de metal y cambia la cuchilla cada tres o cuatro afeitados. 
Dejaos de historias. No hace falta invertir en artilugios del pasado con el riesgo de seccionarte el cuello. Cuchillas desechables wilkingson que duran más de quince afeitados. Lo más barato y efectivo que he encontrado.


----------



## alopaco (17 Feb 2012)

comandante dijo:


> Madre mia. Gente que malgasta un montón de euros en un trozo de metal y cambia la cuchilla cada tres o cuatro afeitados.
> Dejaos de historias. No hace falta invertir en *artilugios del pasado con el riesgo de seccionarte el cuello*. Cuchillas desechables wilkingson que duran más de quince afeitados. Lo más barato y efectivo que he encontrado.



No sabes de lo que hablas.

Perdona, lo más barato es un maquinilla clásica barata y cuchillas. Punto. 

Otra cosa es si quieres más confort y/o estética, entonces la cosa es más bohemia que lonchafinista.


----------



## Fetuccini (17 Feb 2012)

comandante dijo:


> Madre mia. Gente que malgasta un montón de euros en un trozo de metal y cambia la cuchilla cada tres o cuatro afeitados.
> Dejaos de historias. No hace falta invertir en artilugios del pasado con el riesgo de seccionarte el cuello. Cuchillas desechables wilkingson que duran más de quince afeitados. Lo más barato y efectivo que he encontrado.



¿A cuánto te sale cada Wilkinson desechable? A mí me sale cada hoja de afeitar a 7 céntimos, así que me salen los 14 afeitados por unos 20-30 céntimos. Además, aquí estamos por la calidad:

- ¿Te irrita el afeitado?
- ¿Te cortas a menudo?
- ¿Te relaja afeitarte o lo disfrutas?

El hecho de que digas que tenemos "riesgo de seccionarnos el cuello" ya nos indica que en la vida has probado las clásicas. Una vez pillado el tranquillo (unos 5 afeitados), raro es el día que te cortas o te irritas. Yo tengo un stick cortasangres... y sólo lo utilicé en los dos primeros afeitados; ahora lo tengo metido en un cajón, ya nunca lo necesito.

El "montón de euros" que nos gastamos es (el primer año):
- 10€ por una Weishi.
- 1€ por un jabón La Toja.
- 7€ por 100 cuchillas Derby.
- 6€ por una brocha Wilkinson.

A partir de ahí gastamos 1€ de jabón de pascuas en viernes, y 7€ de cuchillas cada par de años. ¿Te llegan a ti 7€ para abastecerte de Wilkinsons desechables durante dos años?

Te parecerá rarísimo, pero la mayoría (por no decir TODOS) los que estamos en afeitado clásico lo hemos probado todo: desechables, multihoja de cabezal, espuma y gel, eléctrica... a mí me falta por probar la navaja barbera, pero no lo veo claro: da mucho trabajo, es caro y mi afeitado clásico ya es perfecto. Aunque no por ello me meto en un foro de navajas barberas a decirles que "se olviden de esa antigualla y se pasen al clásico" sin haber probado nunca la barbera.


----------



## Räikkonen (17 Feb 2012)

Un apunte, he oido que hay gente que usa las tipicas Mach 3 o similares multihoja que hablan muy bien de esto:

Get RazorPit ® - Razor blade sharpener

Alguien lo ha probado? Parece que garantizan mas de 150 afeitados con la misma hoja con lo que te dura meses.

Estoy pensando en pillarme uno, vale 20 leuros, para los que (de momento) no gastamos la cuchilla clasica.

Eso si, me quedo con las brochas y los jabones que habeis comentado. Hasta ahora iba con geles y espumas de afeitar baratas de las que no estaba nada contento.

Para after shave, el Deliplus con Aloe Vera del Mercadona es lo mejor que he probado ::

Un saludo.


----------



## alopaco (17 Feb 2012)

Räikkonen dijo:


> Para after shave, el Deliplus con Aloe Vera del Mercadona es lo mejor que he probado ::
> 
> Un saludo.



Prueba el Floïd Mentodalo Vigoroso. 
Es brutalmente refrescante. En serio, recuerdo habérselo visto a mi abuelo y no me extraña que aun se venda...:Aplauso:

saludos.


----------



## Räikkonen (17 Feb 2012)

Podriais recomendarme alguna brocha y algun jabon en especial?

Tengo la piel bastante sensible y se me irrita con facilidad y al menos con la Mach 3 me suelo cortar a menudo, pero disfruto del afeitado.

Y si es posible, que ambas cosas se puedan comprar por internete, que vivo fuera ::

Gracias de antebrazo.

Edito: el Floyd Mentolado se puede comprar por internete? Va bien para pieles delicadas? Hidrata bien? Porque a mi lo que mejor me va es aloe vera.


----------



## comandante (17 Feb 2012)

Fetuccini dijo:


> ¿A cuánto te sale cada Wilkinson desechable? A mí me sale cada hoja de afeitar a 7 céntimos, así que me salen los 14 afeitados por unos 20-30 céntimos. Además, aquí estamos por la calidad:
> 
> - ¿Te irrita el afeitado?
> - ¿Te cortas a menudo?
> - ¿Te relaja afeitarte o lo disfrutas?



No pretendia ofenderle. Empecé a afeitarme hace muchos años con ese tipo de maquinillas antiguas, hojas gillete platinum, brocha y crema la toja. Raro era el dia que no me cortaba, o acababa con la piel irritada. Lo dejé por motivos obvios. Soy de afeitado diario y no tengo tiempo para escuchar ópera durante el afeitado, así que me pasé a lo que considero mejor. Disculpe.


----------



## alopaco (17 Feb 2012)

En cuanto a jabones mi favorito y especialmente hidratante es el Cade de L'Occitane: Jabón de afeitado | L'Occitane ESPAÑA

Para brochas, si no quieres tener que hidratarla durante unos minutos, lo mejor es el tejón, esta Semogue no está mal (hay más baratas pero ya sabes, cuanto más azucar, más dulce): Semogue 2020 Shaving Brush [Best Badger Hair] - &euro;29.95 : The Vintage Scent Co., Rare and Antique Products for Men 

El Floid puedes comprarlo aquí: Masaje after shave Floid vigoroso 150 ml. - ® Varonia Personal Care

Saludos.


----------



## Räikkonen (17 Feb 2012)

alopaco dijo:


> En cuanto a jabones mi favorito y especialmente hidratante es el Cade de L'Occitane: Jabón de afeitado | L'Occitane ESPAÑA
> 
> Para brochas, si no quieres tener que hidratarla durante unos minutos, lo mejor es el tejón, esta Semogue no está mal (hay más baratas pero ya sabes, cuanto más azucar, más dulce): Semogue 2020 Shaving Brush [Best Badger Hair] - &euro;29.95 : The Vintage Scent Co., Rare and Antique Products for Men
> 
> ...



El jabon cuesta 28 euros el recipiente + 11,50 el jabon, tiene tienda aqui.
La brocha cuesta 32,5 con gastos de envio, envian a toda Europa.
El Floid creo que no lo envian fuera en esa tienda. Si sabeis de otra, decidmelo.

Sabeis de alguna tienda especializada online donde pueda comprarlo todo junto? O por lo menos el Floid.


----------



## Alami (17 Feb 2012)

A mi las deshechables de los hoteles me duran mas de 30 afeitados.

Tengo el cajón lleno de las de triple hoja que no llego a utilizar.


----------



## tempore (17 Feb 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Joder, qué rápido te crece la barba; cuestión de horas.



yo me afeito por las mañanas, a la 7:00, y cuando llega la tarde, ya tengo algo de barba.


----------



## Stopford (17 Feb 2012)

Räikkonen dijo:


> Un apunte, he oido que hay gente que usa las tipicas Mach 3 o similares multihoja que hablan muy bien de esto:
> 
> Get RazorPit ® - Razor blade sharpener
> 
> ...



Vaya timo... el bicho ese no afila sólo se limita a "limpiar" las cuchillas... algo normal si pones jabón en algo ligeramente rugoso y pasas por encima la hoja varias veces.


----------



## tempore (18 Feb 2012)

yo uso una brocha omega; la tengo ya 10 años, y la uso a diario, una maravilla.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Feb 2012)

Fetuccini dijo:


> ¿A cuánto te sale cada Wilkinson desechable? A mí me sale cada hoja de afeitar a 7 céntimos, así que me salen los 14 afeitados por unos 20-30 céntimos. Además, aquí estamos por la calidad:
> 
> - ¿Te irrita el afeitado?
> - ¿Te cortas a menudo?
> ...



Me afeito a navaja barbera (la simple de Tres Claveles) con hojas desechables desde hace 17 años, me encanta y no voy a cambiar.

Utilizo hojas desechables wilkinson o en su defecto hojas desechables del mercadona que son de origen israelí, mejor las wilkinson.
El jabón la toja y la brocha mercadona.

Siempre he estado tentado tentado de comprar una buena navaja de una hoja compacta, pero las buenas valen un dineral, y para aprender a afilarlas bien, si son de una hoja buena, debes contar que la primera navaja que tengas la vas a destrozar.

Pero no lo descarto algún día.


----------



## tempore (18 Feb 2012)

Pinchauvas dijo:


> Acabo de gastar uno de los jabones Tabac que compre hace algo más de un año.
> La ruina ,uf no veas lo que me ha jodido gastarme los 10€ que me costó.



el de tabac me gusta mucho, pero cada vez cuesta más de encontrar; en Corte Inglés no siempre lo traen.

Ahora estoy con el de LaToja, y va muy bien también.


----------



## ramiro (19 Feb 2012)

brunorro dijo:


> Yo tengo lo peor de los dos mundos : Uso navaja con cuchillas recambiables
> 
> Tengo que comprar otra porque veo que no está bien equilibrada, pero como bien dicen por aquí, es TU tiempo. El primer día sí que me hice un destrozo (la zona del bigote la afeité a contrapelo y un poco más y me quedo sin nariz) pero después descubres cómo afeitarte y no lo cambias.






brunorro dijo:


> Tengo que empezar a usar un jabón de verdad, de todas maneras (ahora uso jabón normalito más espuma, para que todo resbale más o menos bien). Uso alcohol de 96º de after shave cuando veo que lo necesito y poco más.
> 
> Sí, soy un insensato que no sabe cuidarse la cara. Pero el rato durante el que me afeito me lo tomo como MI rato.





Festivamente. Una o dos veces por semana, por no exigirlo mi trabajo, y cuando lo hago es un ritual. Utilizo el mismo sistema de navaja con hojas intercambiables, y el único truco es escoger algo que valga la pena. Una vez se me ocurrió pillar unas cuchillas en el chino, y por mis güevos las acabé, pero cortaban lo mismo que un boli bic, vaya mierda....





Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Me afeito a navaja barbera (la simple de Tres Claveles) con hojas desechables desde hace 17 años, me encanta y no voy a cambiar.
> 
> Utilizo hojas desechables wilkinson o en su defecto hojas desechables del mercadona que son de origen israelí, mejor las wilkinson.






Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El jabón la toja y la brocha mercadona.
> 
> Siempre he estado tentado tentado de comprar una buena navaja de una hoja compacta, pero las buenas valen un dineral, y para aprender a afilarlas bien, si son de una hoja buena, debes contar que la primera navaja que tengas la vas a destrozar.
> Pero no lo descarto algún día.





La navaja simple la usé hace años, la perdí en un traslado, y me hice con la de hojas desechables. Pásate por la Plaça del Pi, por la ganiveteria Roca; disfrutarás.

P.D. No se que le pasa al multiquote, me divide las citas....


----------



## Fetuccini (19 Feb 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Me afeito a navaja barbera (la simple de Tres Claveles) con hojas desechables desde hace 17 años, me encanta y no voy a cambiar.
> 
> Utilizo hojas desechables wilkinson o en su defecto hojas desechables del mercadona que son de origen israelí, mejor las wilkinson.
> El jabón la toja y la brocha mercadona.
> ...



Dices la "shavette". A mí me tienta, pero el hecho de no verle grandes ventajas sobre la clásica y que da bastante miedo me tira para atrás. El paso de multihoja a clásica es muy fácil: te prometen 0 irritación y eso es lo que obtienes. En cambio, si me paso a barbera, ¿qué gano? ¿Habría mucha diferencia de calidad en el afeitado con la clásica?

No me entiendas mal; mi abuelo se afeitó toda su vida con navaja de la de afilar en un cuero (muy mala, por cierto, no se podía ni heredar), y era un gustazo ver cómo lo hacía. Pero los cortes de barbera dan auténtico miedo. Y cuando me pelan el cuello en la peluquería con shavette con mal ángulo... me dejan una irritación de dos días.

Me atrae _probarlas_, pero son carísimas. Por ejemplo, me encantaría probar esto:







Pero, joder, casi 300€, y si después no me gusta me la como con patatas.

Por cierto, mírate los packs de 50 ó 100 cuchillas que hay por internet, porque te saldrán mucho más baratos que las cuchillas del mercadona.


----------



## Draper (19 Feb 2012)

En el año 2000 me compre por 4500 pesetas un cortabarbas philips y no me he afeitado desde entonces...y una maravilla oiga


----------



## tempore (22 Feb 2012)

Ayer hice mi primer afeitado clásico, con una maquinilla de mi abuelo, que por lo que he buscado por internet, rondará los 100 años, si no más, y una hoja filomatic supercromo que estaba sin usar, su brocha, y el jabón de myrurgia (todo esto lo guardaba mi abuela de cuando mi abuelo murió). La verdad, muy bien, deja muy suave la cara, pero eso sí, hay que llevar un cuidad y una precisión... jejeje.


----------



## tempore (22 Feb 2012)

Parecido a esto:



















Bueno, añadía una imagen de una maquinilla muy parecida, y el jabón de myrurgia, pero no sale...


----------



## Doctor Casa (27 Feb 2012)

Ya he probado las:
Merkur: Olvidables. Quizá por ser la primera, pero la cosa es que me irritaba y tiraba bastante. Mal bautizo. 
Derby extra: Bastante bien, ...duraderas eso sí. Unos 6 ó 7 afeitados estuve mientras me llegaba el pedido. 
Feather: Como se dice, afiladísimas. Pero de tanto que si te das dos pasadas serias igual te irritas. La primera vez que las usé el cuello parecía un traje de faralaes (lleno de puntos rojos) 
Red Personna: Por ahora las ganadoras por goleada. Duraderas, suaves, y afiladas de la hoxtia; ni una irritación.


----------



## alopaco (27 Feb 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Ya he probado las:
> Merkur: Olvidables. Quizá por ser la primera, pero la cosa es que me irritaba y tiraba bastante. Mal bautizo.
> Derby extra: Bastante bien, ...duraderas eso sí. Unos 6 ó 7 afeitados estuve mientras me llegaba el pedido.
> Feather: Como se dice, afiladísimas. Pero de tanto que si te das dos pasadas serias igual te irritas. La primera vez que las usé el cuello parecía un traje de faralaes (lleno de puntos rojos)
> Red Personna: Por ahora las ganadoras por goleada. Duraderas, suaves, y afiladas de la hoxtia; ni una irritación.



Coincido.

Me faltan probar las 7 o'clock a ver qué tal...


----------



## BILU (27 Feb 2012)

Pues yo voy a probar las desechables de Mercadona made in Egypt, 10 cuchillas 0,85€ :8: no es esto un foro de lonchafinismo?? Oh, wait!!


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Feb 2012)

Fetuccini dijo:


> Dices la "shavette". A mí me tienta, pero el hecho de no verle grandes ventajas sobre la clásica y que da bastante miedo me tira para atrás. El paso de multihoja a clásica es muy fácil: te prometen 0 irritación y eso es lo que obtienes. En cambio, si me paso a barbera, ¿qué gano? ¿Habría mucha diferencia de calidad en el afeitado con la clásica?
> 
> No me entiendas mal; mi abuelo se afeitó toda su vida con navaja de la de afilar en un cuero (muy mala, por cierto, no se podía ni heredar), y era un gustazo ver cómo lo hacía. Pero los cortes de barbera dan auténtico miedo. Y cuando me pelan el cuello en la peluquería con shavette con mal ángulo... me dejan una irritación de dos días.
> 
> ...



@ Ramiro, alguna vez compro allí. Allí compré una tijeras de cocina para cortar pollos, suprem, nada de esas que se cruzan las hojas ::

@ Fetuccini ¿Habéis puesto alguna página para comprar las cuchillas por Internet? Gracias.

No puedo decirte que diferencia habría con la clásica, ya que nunca me afeité con una clásica.

Pero con barbera sí es más técnica me da la impresión....y más peligro de cortes, pero es todo un ritual.
Antes me afeitaba así también la cabeza, pero se tarda, ahora con niños es un riesgo importante.


----------



## Fetuccini (27 Feb 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> @ Ramiro, alguna vez compro allí. Allí compré una tijeras de cocina para cortar pollos, suprem, nada de esas que se cruzan las hojas ::
> 
> @ Fetuccini ¿Habéis puesto alguna página para comprar las cuchillas por Internet? Gracias.
> 
> ...



En ebay tienes buenos precios, si compras los paquetones de 100 ó 200 cuchillas. Yo los busco en ebay.co.uk, con "blades marca":

100 New Feather Hi Stainless Double Edged Razor Blades | eBay
DERBY EXTRA 100 PIECES DOUBLE EDGE BLADE -FREE SHIPPING | eBay
Personna Double Edge Stainless Steel Blades 100 Blades | eBay

Pero con ebay caducan las ventas, dentro de unas semanas estas páginas dan un 404. Hay tiendas que tienen buenos precios.

Bulk Pack Quantities of Double Edge Blades
Cuchillas de afeitar | Gifts And Care
Orginal Boxed Blades : Bestshave.net, International supplier of shaving equipment

(Esta última tiene buenos precios, pero nunca he pedido a ella).

Y si se juntan un día unos cuantos amantes de las Derby, y se animan a hacer un pedido conjunto:

DERBY EXTRA 5000 BLADE DOUBLE EDGE 50x100x5000 | eBay

5.000 cuchillas por 100 libras... a menos de 0.03 céntimos la cuchilla.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Feb 2012)

Fetuccini dijo:


> En ebay tienes buenos precios, si compras los paquetones de 100 ó 200 cuchillas. Yo los busco en ebay.co.uk, con "blades marca":
> 
> 100 New Feather Hi Stainless Double Edged Razor Blades | eBay
> DERBY EXTRA 100 PIECES DOUBLE EDGE BLADE -FREE SHIPPING | eBay
> ...



Gracias por los enlaces, los miro.

Utilizo esto para el afeitado. En 17 años 2 navajas, creo que me costaron como mucho, mucho, 20 euros.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Fetuccini (27 Feb 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Gracias por los enlaces, los miro.
> 
> Utilizo esto para el afeitado. En 17 años 2 navajas, creo que me costaron como mucho, mucho, 20 euros.
> 
> ...



Buen lonchafinismo! En ebay las tienes pre-partidas para shavette, si buscas "100 single edge professional razor blade", lo de professional porque son para peluquerías, he visto Derby y Permasharp. Algunas incluso vienen en pack shavette + 100 cuchillas.

STAINLESS STEEL CUTTHROAT RAZOR & 100 DERBY SINGLE EDGE BLADES BARBER SUPPLIES | eBay


----------



## JuanMacClane (28 Feb 2012)

Bueno ¿y os afeitais totalmente? yo ahora con mis cuchillas del mercadona me ha dao por dejarme la barba tipo SNB, que todo forero debería dejarsela al menos 1 vez en la vida


----------



## Doctor Casa (28 Feb 2012)

Niño Becerra Trendsetter!


----------



## Sealand (3 Mar 2012)

Parece que hay un revival de barberías retro :

[YOUTUBE]8EZzavxqDt0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]0DlfuTV_Ut8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]TuUX_5NoJtE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]QNMCrbZicW4[/YOUTUBE]

¿Conocéis alguna así en España?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Mar 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> Parece que hay un revival de barberías retro :
> 
> [YOUTUBE]8EZzavxqDt0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



No, pero es que además paso de abrir la navaja con piba así cerca....me rebanaría el pescuezo ::......que sudores, madre mía :baba:


----------



## JAGGER (3 Mar 2012)

En Bs.As. y a unas cuadras de mi casa, desde hace màs de quince años funciona esta barberìa-museo:











Le debo una visita, pasè muchas veces por la puerta y es tentador.

Siempre os leo, porque desde hace muchos años me afeito con maquinilla de hoja Gilette, tengo unas cuantas pero mis preferidas son las de mango de plàstico porque esos mangos son màs largos y se me acomodan mejor en la mano.

Uso hojas Gilette rojas y Platinum Plus made in Brazil, aunque todavìa tengo Platinum de cuando se hacìan en Argentina, excelentes.

En verano Aqua Velva, por supuesto. Les debo fotos del envase porque por estas tierras sigue siendo de vidrio, con la forma tradicional y con el lìquido amarillo. Ni habìan nacido cuando en Europa ya lo habìan modernizado, Uds. son lo que aquì llamamos unos pendejos (muy jòvenes).

Brochas tengo una Crown italiana, una Kent inglesa, ambas de tejòn, ambas aceptables; y un montòn de nacionales, todas ellas una mierda.

Cremas de afeitar: Gilette con Aloè Vera y Williams con lanolina y les agrego crema para piel seca o aceite de jojoba, por mi piel reseca y escamosa. Los judìos no tenemos buena piel por lo general, aunque no seamos una raza.

Antes, cambiaba las hojas cada 4/5 afeitadas, ahora he descubierto -una enorme adquisiciòn lonchafinista- que si uno supera ese umbral de fatiga de los materiales filosos, una hoja sin ningùn apaño pero usada sin presionar, puede durar una quincena, màs ya me darìa vergoña.

Siempre me afeito a pelo, dos pasadas a 30 grados, porque de otro modo se me pueden encarnar algunos pelos.

Volviendo a las barberìas, contarles que la guitarra de jazz y blues mucho le debe a las viejas barberìas de negros en USA. Allì los clientes, durante la espera practicaban y fueron descubriendo parte del universo armònico de esa mùsica, con los llamados "barber accords". 

Saludos.


----------



## Sealand (3 Mar 2012)

MICK JAGGER dijo:


> En Bs.As. y a unas cuadras de mi casa, desde hace màs de quince años funciona esta barberìa-museo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Espectacular... :baba: 

[YOUTUBE]TEKzsYyXfng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Thepunisher85 (3 Mar 2012)

Voy a actualizar. Me pille la merkur 23c con cuchillas personna para empezar, pero me seguia lubricando con gel. Hoy he hecho la siguiente compra, brocha de tejon wilkinson, 6,50 Leuros en mercadona, parece de calidad y buen precio, y un jabon Lea de mercadona de un euro.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor Casa (4 Mar 2012)

Esa brocha a mi no me gusta; suelta mucho pelo y me gustan más firmes, más rígidas. Me pillé una Vie Long de caballo y me va muy bien.  

Me pasó lo mismo que a tí, que acababa de leer el hilo, quise probar y me pillé una normalita.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Mar 2012)

Gracias, por los enlaces de cuchillas :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Menudo ahorro :ouch:....ayer vi en la tienda paquete de 5 cuchillas wilkinson 2,60 euros........me acaban de llegar 50 de Derby por 6,94 libras :8:.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Ya os explicaré la diferencia si se nota con wilkinson.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## alopaco (6 Mar 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ya os explicaré la diferencia si se nota con wilkinson.



Perfecto, porque yo gasto Personna y Wilkinson y estas derby no las he probado...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Mar 2012)

alopaco dijo:


> Perfecto, porque yo gasto Personna y Wilkinson y estas derby no las he probado...



Hoy he probado las Derby en mi navaja barbera, análisis:

- Se daptan bien al encaje de la navaja.
- Nada que envidiar a las wilkinson.
- Quizás algo más suaves en el corte.
- Mejor precio que las wilkinson
- Las hojas más flexibles.

Hay que tener en cuenta que sólo es una vez, tenemos que esperar a ver otros lotes, porque con wilkinson a veces he tenido que tirar alguna hoja por producir estirones.

Pero el cambio ha sido positivo. Seguramente me cambio a Derby.


----------



## Enterao (7 Mar 2012)

mi afeitado ni boemio ni pollas>

afeitado tipo A

me meto a la ducha >me enjabono la cabeza y la barba con el champu > sigo lavandome el cuerpo durante 5 minutos > me afeito con una maquinilla wilkinson de las mas baratas aunque tambien tengo otras mas carilllas pero con las baratas va ok.


afeitado tipo B 

no tengo tiempoo de ducharme pero llevo barbita de dos dias > maquinita electrica mini portatil de los chinos > me voy afeitando mientras desayuno y bajo en ascensor...



NO ME ECHOO AFTERSHAVE NI POLLAS EN VINAGRE....))))))


el tipo A es superapurado porque la barba se te ablanda cantidubi con el champu y 5 minutos de espera..ojo con cortarse los emulos..

el tipo B no te deja la barba tan bien y algunos pelos te los vuelve < mal asunto> pero es agradable , es como un masajillo y ahorra tiempo..


----------



## Doctor Casa (11 Mar 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Hoy he probado las Derby en mi navaja barbera, análisis:
> 
> - Se daptan bien al encaje de la navaja.
> - Nada que envidiar a las wilkinson.
> ...



Derby me gustan, pero por el momento me están gustando mucho las Red Personna.....aunque con 50 que te has pillado creo que vas a tardar en probar nada nuevo al menos un año y pico.  

50 a 6,64 te sale a 13 céntimos la cuchilla. muy bien!!!


----------



## Solido_borrado (11 Mar 2012)

¿Donde pillais las Red Personna?

Estoy pensando en iniciarme con una Mühle R89 ¿recomendais alguna web donde pillarla?

El jabón tengo pensado comprarme el Jabón de Afeitar Enebro de L'Occitane.

Jabón de afeitado | L'Occitane ESPAÑA

Pero no se que brocha comprar y donde comprarla ¿alguna recomendacion?


----------



## Leovigildo (11 Mar 2012)

Últimamente estoy leyendo mucho sobre las red persona. 

¿Tienen 4 fios como las derby o es una cuchilla normal y corriente con dos y a correr? ¿Cuántos usos por lado soléis hacer?


----------



## Fetuccini (11 Mar 2012)

Leovigildo dijo:


> Últimamente estoy leyendo mucho sobre las red persona.
> 
> ¿Tienen 4 fios como las derby o es una cuchilla normal y corriente con dos y a correr? ¿Cuántos usos por lado soléis hacer?



Yo las uso hasta que dejan de cortar sean de la marca que sean... unas duran 4 afeitados, otras duran 6 ó 7. El afeitado me lo hago con ambos lados, doy dos pasadas y giro la máquina (como hace mantic859), y siempre desmonto, lavo y seco todas las piezas cuchilla incluida.

Las Red Personna las tiene giftsandcare.com, que también tiene brochas de caballo, tejón-caballo, tejón y cerda. Tiene las Edwin Jagger que son iguales que la Muhle, pero no tienen L'Occitane sino otros jabones buenos (MWF, Taylors, Proraso...) si quieres probar alguno de esos otros, puedes hacer toda la compra ahí, que además son españoles.


----------



## alopaco (12 Mar 2012)

Solido dijo:


> ¿Donde pillais las Red Personna?
> 
> Estoy pensando en iniciarme con una Mühle R89 ¿recomendais alguna web donde pillarla?
> 
> ...



Me parece una combinación estupenda, de hecho, es la que más uso...
En jabones también te recomiendo el Tabac y el stick La Toja. 

La Mühle r89 es cojonuda y como tiene el mango estriado (algo que se hecha en falta en la EJ) no se te resbalará...

Para brochas, puesto que vas a usar jabones duros, te recomiendo una brocha de cerda (semogue SOC, por ejemplo) que tendrás que tener en remojo dos o tres minutos antes de usarla o una tejón/caballo Vie-Long...

Sitios para comprar cuchillas hay a decenas (si revisas el post hemos puesto varios) pero Gift&Care son de Valencia, muy majos y recomendables.

Saludos.


----------



## Räikkonen (12 Mar 2012)

Solido dijo:


> ¿Donde pillais las Red Personna?
> 
> Estoy pensando en iniciarme con una Mühle R89 ¿recomendais alguna web donde pillarla?
> 
> ...



Esa es la combinacion que yo estaba pensando, pero al final cambie el jabon de l'occitane porque me recomendaron empezar con cremas ya que con jabones la espuma cuesta mas de sacar, especialmente si eres novato. Creo que voy a pedir lo siguiente:

-Maquinilla: Muhle R89
-Cuchillas: Red Personna/Astra Verdes/Polsilver/Feather(para mas adelante)
-Crema: TOBS Avocado (o Veleiro si la encuentro en la misma pagina)
-Brocha: Simpsons Commodore X1 (o una Semogue baratita si es en la misma pagina)
-After: Floid Vigoroso (innegociable, he oido tanto de el que lo tengo que probar)

Mas adelante probare el MWF y el de L'Occitane una vez domine la espuma.


----------



## tempore (14 Mar 2012)

Yo voy de lujo con la barrita de la toja, hojas guillet, y after shave de floid vigoroso


----------



## srrosa (14 Mar 2012)

Yo quiero aportar algo al hilo, no tengo esponja ni cuchillas intercambiables ni nada, pero sí he podido comprobar que la sensor3 afeita muchísimo mejor que todas las fusion que han ido sacando después con tanta cuchilla y tanta leche. Combinado con el gel de afeitar marca Deliplus, y alguna locion after shave después si te jode mucho la piel la maquinilla, no necesitas nada más.


----------



## tasagaste (15 Mar 2012)

Red personna... Jaboncillo francés de enebro... ¿Se puede ser má gilipollas?
Yo llevo un año afeitándome con la misma guillette fusion. Me la regalaron hace 5 años con sus 4 recambios. Todavía no se cuánto cuestan los recambios. Ya temo que cuando vaya a comprarlos no se vendan. Tengo que decir que yo me afeito dos veces por semana. Aprovecho el jabón de la ducha y no uso asterxéi.


----------



## alopaco (15 Mar 2012)

tasagaste dijo:


> Red personna... Jaboncillo francés de enebro... ¿Se puede ser má gilipollas?



Evidentemente has demostrado que sí... :Aplauso:


----------



## The man (15 Mar 2012)

tasagaste dijo:


> Red personna... Jaboncillo francés de enebro... ¿Se puede ser má gilipollas?
> Yo llevo un año afeitándome con la misma guillette fusion. Me la regalaron hace 5 años con sus 4 recambios. Todavía no se cuánto cuestan los recambios. Ya temo que cuando vaya a comprarlos no se vendan. Tengo que decir que yo me afeito dos veces por semana. Aprovecho el jabón de la ducha y no uso asterxéi.



Eso es porque no eres lonchafinista pijo. Lo más barato es la eléctrica que no necesita ni fairy del DIA, aunque no vale para pieles sensibles ni para el ritual de hombres que se cuidan y se echan clinique por la nuit en las patas de gallo


----------



## Fetuccini (15 Mar 2012)

tasagaste dijo:


> Red personna... Jaboncillo francés de enebro... ¿Se puede ser má gilipollas?
> Yo *llevo un año* afeitándome con la misma guillette fusion. Me la regalaron *hace 5 años* con sus 4 recambios. Todavía no se cuánto cuestan los recambios. Ya temo que cuando vaya a comprarlos no se vendan. Tengo que decir que yo me afeito dos veces por semana. Aprovecho el jabón de la ducha y no uso asterxéi.



Supongo que la gillette te la regalaron por la comunión y no la has empezado a utilizar hasta los 12 años, hace un año, por eso la has tenido guardada 4 años. Cuando cumplas los 15 y se te empiece a endurecer la barba, ya verás como gastas más cuchillas.


----------



## tasagaste (16 Mar 2012)

Fetuccini dijo:


> Supongo que la gillette te la regalaron por la comunión y no la has empezado a utilizar hasta los 12 años, hace un año, por eso la has tenido guardada 4 años. Cuando cumplas los 15 y se te empiece a endurecer la barba, ya verás como gastas más cuchillas.



Preferiría volver a tener 13 años una y otra vez durante 13 años y un día a ser bohemio y echarme potingues en la cara cual damisela lorealista. De hecho incluso preferiría morir a que alguien escuche de mi boca decir que soy bohemio.
Los que dicen ser bohemios son los progres y viven su bohemia en áticos dúplex en la calle serrano.


----------



## Fetuccini (17 Mar 2012)

tasagaste dijo:


> Preferiría volver a tener 13 años una y otra vez durante 13 años y un día a ser bohemio y echarme potingues en la cara cual damisela lorealista. De hecho incluso preferiría morir a que alguien escuche de mi boca decir que soy bohemio.
> Los que dicen ser bohemios son los progres y viven su bohemia en áticos dúplex en la calle serrano.



Vamos a ver, trolletín: ¿usas espuma con tus gillette? ¿Tiene cuchillas tu gillette? ¿O te afeitas en seco con el mango? La espuma o gel comerciales también son "potingues" que te echas en tu cara de machote, y las cuchillas son iguales a las de Red Personna pero de otra marca.

Hay gente que preferimos usar poductos de calidad (y más baratos!), y no geles hechos de petróleo... si a ti te parece esto una "gilipollez", este no es tu hilo. Vete a comprar lo que te diga Manu Carreño por la tele y quédate tranquilo con tu hombría.


----------



## Erich Weiss (18 Mar 2012)

Joder, qué hostia le has metío...


----------



## srrosa (18 Mar 2012)

The man dijo:


> Eso es porque no eres lonchafinista pijo. Lo más barato es la eléctrica que no necesita ni fairy del DIA, aunque no vale para pieles sensibles ni para el ritual de hombres que se cuidan y se echan clinique por la nuit en las patas de gallo



Eso mismo, el otro día pregunte en no me acuerdo dónde por el precio de una maquinilla de las que se habla en este hilo y me quedé :: y esto es lonchafinista? Lonchafinismo es lo que practica mi abuelo, cuchilla de usar y tirar BIC comprada en el Dia y afeitarse sin espuma (opción muy hard) o con jabón de manos/gel de ducha (comprobado por mí y el resultado es muy buena)

Claro, luego está el que se compra exfoliantes, bálsamos, after seifs y cosas de esas...


----------



## Estudiante Mir (21 Mar 2012)

Antes que nada, hola a todos, es mi primer mensaje en burbuja.info

Yo lo que uso para afeitarme es un jabón de mano de los que hay miles por mi casa porque durante años mis hermanas le regalaban estas cosas a mis padres (ellas tienen 20 años más que yo, que tengo 24) y me afeito con una gillette machIII de hace 8 años (nos vino porque me tocó por un sorteo de la web de la gillette) y la caja de 6 cabezales me duran 18 meses (aquí, en Canarias, cuesta 4€ con algo la caja de 6), afeitándome todos los días. Luego nada de after shave o mejunjes, me irritan, solo me aclaro con agua y listo.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Thepunisher85 (27 Mar 2012)

Hoy ha caido el jabon con jabonera de l'occitane. No creo que haya sido lonchafinista (30 euros con el jabonero, 10 euros solo la pastilla) tendre que ver lo que dura. De aroma insuperable. Pendiente estoy de comprarme otra brocha mas dura, como dijo doctor casa, la de mercadona wilkinson es demasiado floja, cuesta "rascar" el jabon, al ponerte en la cara no controlas y tardas mas. Creo que necesito una mas rollo "cepillo de dientes", mas "tiesa".

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk


----------



## alopaco (27 Mar 2012)

Thepunisher85 dijo:


> Hoy ha caido el jabon con jabonera de l'occitane. No creo que haya sido lonchafinista (30 euros con el jabonero, 10 euros solo la pastilla) tendre que ver lo que dura. De aroma insuperable. Pendiente estoy de comprarme otra brocha mas dura, como dijo doctor casa, la de mercadona wilkinson es demasiado floja, cuesta "rascar" el jabon, al ponerte en la cara no controlas y tardas mas. Creo que necesito una mas rollo "cepillo de dientes", mas "tiesa".
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk



Mira de comprarte brochas de cerda o tejón/caballo, son duras y perfectas para jabones prensados. Las mejores en calidad/precio son Semogue o Vie Long.

Yo compro las mías aquí: Vintage Scent, Products for Gentlemen

Te voy a dar un consejillo para este jabón: echa un pelín de agua en el jabón mientras hidratas la brocha (las brochas de cerda se han de dejar en agua unos minutos para que siendo duras y rasquen jabón sean suaves con la piel) De esta forma, la película superior del jabón se reblandece y es mucho más fácil sacar buena espuma...

Como dices, el aroma a enebro de este jabón es sublime. 

Saludos.

Edito para recomendarte tres muy buenas en calidad/precio:

Semogue Owners Club Brush Cherry Wood [Special Grade Boar] - &euro;19.47 : Vintage Scent, Products for Gentlemen <---Esta es la mía y estoy encantado.

Semogue 1305 Shaving Brush [Boar Hair] - &euro;11.34 : Vintage Scent, Products for Gentlemen <--- Esta también es muy buena.

Semogue 1438 Shaving Brush [Boar Hair] - &euro;9.72 : Vintage Scent, Products for Gentlemen <--- Esta no es tan buena, pero es más barata y la estética me encanta...


----------



## alopaco (27 Mar 2012)

kiff35 dijo:


> Una preguntilla lonchafinista; ¿de que producto de la Toja se sacan más afeitados del stick de 50g (1,50€)o del tubo de crema de 150g (2,10€)?.



Ni idea, pero el stick de La Toja es un producto fantástico. Conozco a muchos extranjeros que lo compran por internet y además, no me extraña...


----------



## pepitoacojonado (27 Mar 2012)

alopaco dijo:


> Ni idea, pero el stick de La Toja es un producto fantástico. Conozco a muchos extranjeros que lo compran por internet y además, no me extraña...




Como el jabon de La Toja en Hispañistan no vas a encontrar nada mejor en cuanto a producto nacional...Yo lo uso pa afeitarme y es muy facil de espumar ademas de crear una espuma que no se seca con rapidez y deja una piel suave y con un olor muy rico.

Si quereis algo mas barato iros al jabon Bea pero no cumple ni por asomo las anteriores exquisiteces de La Toja

Vamos Bueno Bonito y Barato ademas de ser lonchafinista.


----------



## Enterao (27 Mar 2012)

como producto nacional es mejor espuma o jabon agua brava que el de la toja..
ese si que es de alta gama..


----------



## Fetuccini (28 Mar 2012)

alopaco dijo:


> Ni idea, pero el stick de La Toja es un producto fantástico. Conozco a muchos extranjeros que lo compran por internet y además, no me extraña...



¿Sabes lo que me pasa con el stick La Toja? En la segunda pasada me pica, como si tuviese cortes. Me afeito y veo que ni cortes ni irritación. Doy la tercera pasada y de nuevo el picor, pero de nuevo sin cortes ni irritación. Igual tengo sensibilidad a algo que lleva. Lo que pasa es que el formato me viene cojonudo para los viajes.

Por cierto, el stick La Toja comprado en el extrajero es DE LO MÁS CARO que hay, más caro gramo a gramo que el MWF o L'Occitane (5€ por 50 gr vs 8€ los 125g de MWF). Suerte tenemos de poder comprarlo a poco más de 1€ en cualquier supermercado.


----------



## alopaco (28 Mar 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> como producto nacional es mejor espuma o jabon agua brava que el de la toja..
> ese si que es de alta gama..



Para gustos colores, para mí en cambio no le llega ni a la suela de los zapatos, pero claro, algunos por aquí se afeitan con cuchillas de hace 10 años y sin jabón :bla::bla:


----------



## Fetuccini (28 Mar 2012)

srrosa dijo:


> Eso mismo, el otro día pregunte en no me acuerdo dónde por el precio de una maquinilla de las que se habla en este hilo y me quedé :: y esto es lonchafinista? *Lonchafinismo* es lo que practica mi abuelo, cuchilla de *usar y tirar* BIC comprada en el Dia y afeitarse sin espuma (opción muy hard) o con jabón de manos/gel de ducha (comprobado por mí y el resultado es muy buena)
> 
> Claro, luego está el que se compra exfoliantes, bálsamos, after seifs y cosas de esas...



Usted puede:

- Comprarse una barbera Dovo de 100€ de acero Solingen que le durará 100 años sin más gastos.
- Comprarse una máquina de acero Solingen por 25€ que le durará 100 años aunque tendrá que comprarse hojas a 6-8 céntimos la unidad.
- Comprarse cientos y cientos de desechables BIC a 30-40 céntimos la unidad.

Haga, haga las cuentas.


----------



## Thepunisher85 (11 Abr 2012)

Pues bueno, toca upear el hilo...
despues de las personna platinum he co.prado las derby extra. alguna opinion al respecto?
afeitado actual occitane para enjabonar, brocha wilkinson (la aguanto por lonchafi.ismo pero es muy blanda, y quiero mirar after shaves. cuales.recomendais?


----------



## alopaco (11 Abr 2012)

Thepunisher85 dijo:


> ...quiero mirar after shaves. cuales.recomendais?



Floïd Mentolado y Vigoroso. :Baile:


----------



## Räikkonen (11 Abr 2012)

Thepunisher85 dijo:


> Pues bueno, toca upear el hilo...
> despues de las personna platinum he co.prado las derby extra. alguna opinion al respecto?
> afeitado actual occitane para enjabonar, brocha wilkinson (la aguanto por lonchafi.ismo pero es muy blanda, y quiero mirar after shaves. cuales.recomendais?



Acabo de probar las personna y son una maravilla. Las derby no cortan ni apuran mucho en mi opinion, bastante olvidables.


----------



## Leovigildo (11 Abr 2012)

Cada vez estoy leyendo más opiniones positivas de las Personna y menos de las Derby.

Yo tengo Derby y últimamente veo que va tocando hora de pasar a la innovación por rascar en la barbilla y sentir que no apura lo que debiera. ¿Algún lugar (físico, en Madrid) donde poder comprar una cajita de 5 cuchillas para probarlas? No me merece la pena pagar 8€ de portes para algo que apenas llega a 2 ::


----------



## Cajero Jefe (12 Abr 2012)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> Como el jabon de La Toja en Hispañistan no vas a encontrar nada mejor en cuanto a producto nacional...Yo lo uso pa afeitarme y es muy facil de espumar ademas de crear una espuma que no se seca con rapidez y deja una piel suave y con un olor muy rico.
> 
> Si quereis algo mas barato iros al jabon Bea pero no cumple ni por asomo las anteriores exquisiteces de La Toja
> 
> Vamos Bueno Bonito y Barato ademas de ser lonchafinista.



Coincido en lo del jabón La Toja. El mejor y de los más baratos. De los que he probado, solo se asemeja la crema de afeitar de The Body Shop. No lo desdeñéis por ser barato y no ser “exótico”, que en el extranjero se pirran por el y pagan mucho más de lo que nos cuesta a nosotros. Para mayor comodidad, picad varias barritas y metedlo en un bote. Un lujo de jabón.

Eso sí, nacional no es, que lo hacen en la República Checa o por ahí. Trasladaron la producción hace años.


----------



## alopaco (12 Abr 2012)

kiff35 dijo:


> He leído en foroafeitado que han reformulado el stick Lea...



Te thaneo y me lo apunto.


----------



## tempore (12 Abr 2012)

kiff35 dijo:


> He leído en foroafeitado que han reformulado el stick Lea. Ahora lleva lanolina, glicerina y sebo y según las primeras opiniones ha mejorado mucho con respecto al anterior. De momento solo se encuentra en algunos CI al precio de 1'60€ pero imagino que poco a poco irá llegando el nuevo a todos los comercios y supers, seguro que a precio algo mas barato.
> 
> Habrá que probarlo. Bueno, barato y Made in Spain. Esta es la nueva presentación, en el nuevo pone +glicerina & lanolina, y el capuchón es blanco en lugar de transparente:



Cuando termine el de la toja, me pillo uno de estos a ver que tal!


----------



## Doctor Casa (24 Abr 2012)

Räikkonen dijo:


> Acabo de probar las personna y son una maravilla. Las derby no cortan ni apuran mucho en mi opinion, bastante olvidables.




Definitivamente las Feather no son para mí, a pesar de ser afiladísimas. 
Si alguien las quiere REGALO las 8 que quedan del pack de 10 que compré.


----------



## El Asesor Enmajcarao (25 Abr 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Definitivamente las Feather no son para mí, a pesar de ser afiladísimas.
> Si alguien las quiere REGALO las 8 que quedan del pack de 10 que compré.



Si quieres, te las cambio por Gillettes Superthin Brasileñas. Cortan de la hostia, pero son muy flexibles. Cantan y todo al cortar en una Merkur Futur. Si las secas bien y les pones aceite de maquina de coser al guardarlas, les he sacado hasta 10 afeitados o hasta más.


----------



## Doctor Casa (26 Abr 2012)

El Asesor Enmajcarao dijo:


> Si quieres, te las cambio por Gillettes Superthin Brasileñas. Cortan de la hostia, pero son muy flexibles. Cantan y todo al cortar en una Merkur Futur. Si las secas bien y les pones aceite de maquina de coser al guardarlas, les he sacado hasta 10 afeitados o hasta más.



Gracias, pero a partir de ahora soy de red personna. No obstante, si las quieres te las doy.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Abr 2012)

Räikkonen dijo:


> Acabo de probar las personna y son una maravilla. Las derby no cortan ni apuran mucho en mi opinion, bastante olvidables.



Te lo confirmo....mi opinión ha cambiado a regular, depende del paquete varía el afilado...y tengo bastantes ::


----------



## kemado (26 Abr 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Te lo confirmo....mi opinión ha cambiado a regular, depende del paquete varía el afilado...y tengo bastantes ::



Hola a todos, me estreno aquí

Sin embargo a mi, las persona me han decepcionado mucho. Las derby, no cortan mucho, pero no irritan. Para afeitados rápidos no muy exigentes (pero no compraré más) tienen un pase.
Hasta ahora, mis favoritas son:
-Por apurado: Las Astra
-Por apurado-duración: Polsilver

He probado, Merkur (malas para lo que valen), Láser (no me disgustaron y salieron baratas), Polsilver (las que uso principalmente), Astra (para afeitados especiales), Derby (correctas para uso diario), Gillete (ni fu ni fa, caras).
Pendientes de probar las Shark (las dos), Feather (en breve) y Lord (por curiosidad y tener una muestra.
Decir que uso una Merkur de peine abierto (encantado con ella, a pesar de la fama que le ponen de agresiva) y no se me irrita la piel casi nada. Pocas veces uso after, si alumbre.
Totalmente de acuerdo con la opinión del Jabón La Toja.
Barato, espuma de calidad y fácil de hacer. Olor agradable.
Para el calor, Proraso (fresquito, pero un poco fofa la espuma)
Y también uso jabón de Harris (Lavanda). Agradable aroma, lubricada la piel, pero más difícil de hacer espuma.


----------



## Fetuccini (26 Abr 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Definitivamente las Feather no son para mí, a pesar de ser afiladísimas.
> Si alguien las quiere REGALO las 8 que quedan del pack de 10 que compré.



Yo las usaría, pero si no encuentras a quien regalárselas te propongo que las guardes en un cajón y las vuelvas a utilizar a finales de verano (suponiendo que te afeites tres o cuatro veces semanales). Verás como era cuestión de técnica. Las Feather son muy exigentes: si ya unas Red Personna no admiten mucha presión, las Feather no admiten NADA de presión. Afeitan por propio peso, y además el ángulo debe de ser estricto: pura práctica.

Dicen de la navaja barbera que corta un montón, y que los tajos que te puedes hacer son bestiales. Pero a cambio tienes un apurado perfecto con una pasada. Eso sí, también dicen que hacen falta 100 afeitados antes de pillarle el truco, y 100 más para afeitarse con mucha confianza. Las Feather estarían entre medias de la navaja y unas Red Personna: hay que fajarse con otras cuchillas antes de usarlas.


----------



## kemado (26 Abr 2012)

Fetuccini dijo:


> Yo las usaría, pero si no encuentras a quien regalárselas te propongo que las guardes en un cajón y las vuelvas a utilizar a finales de verano (suponiendo que te afeites tres o cuatro veces semanales). Verás como era cuestión de técnica. Las Feather son muy exigentes: si ya unas Red Personna no admiten mucha presión, las Feather no admiten NADA de presión. Afeitan por propio peso, y además el ángulo debe de ser estricto: pura práctica.
> 
> Dicen de la navaja barbera que corta un montón, y que los tajos que te puedes hacer son bestiales. Pero a cambio tienes un apurado perfecto con una pasada. Eso sí, también dicen que hacen falta 100 afeitados antes de pillarle el truco, y 100 más para afeitarse con mucha confianza. Las Feather estarían entre medias de la navaja y unas Red Personna: hay que fajarse con otras cuchillas antes de usarlas.



Totalmente de acuerdo contigo.
Hasta que cambias el chip y consigues hacer las pasadas sin apretar hay que darle un tiempo. Eso y conocer hacia donte te crece el pelo en cada parte de tu cara me parece fundamental.
Luego es cuestión de ir dando pasadas (enjabonado cada vez.


----------



## Cajero Jefe (26 Abr 2012)

Me sumo a lo comentado sobre la práctica. Lo es todo. En mi caso el afeitado era bastante peor que con la multihoja, pero con el paso de los meses, cuando tengo que afeitarme con la multihoja en plan emergencia porque no tengo tiempo y al día siguiente me afeito en condiciones, la diferencia de apurado es bestial.

Id usando las hojas con las que os sintáis más cómodos y notéis mejores resultados; cada piel y cada barba es un mundo. Yo soy de Red Personna también. Las Feather muy bien también, pero piden mayor cuidado y la diferencia de precio no me compensa.

Ya por último, he probado la crema de afeitar Wilkinson y está bastante bien. Barata y buena espuma, densa. La tienen en los Alcampos. Ojo, no compréis el jabón de Wilkinson, que ese es malo con avaricia.


----------



## dalmore_12y (11 May 2012)

Hala! Cabro....es sibaritas del afeitado.....ya lo habeis conseguido, me convertido en miembro del club.
Hoy he recibido mi Muhle r89, mi brocha de afeitado (de momento de caballo vielong,q el pelo de tejon cotiza mas caro que el algunos conejos), mis hojas personna, el floid ese mentolado para purititos machos mejicanos,la barrita la toja y hasta barritas cortasangres de las de antes, de las q pican...que recuerdos.

Si sobrevivi a los tajos . ya os contare la experiencia respecto a las gillete de 3 hojasde usar y tirar. Al menos, Si me degüello la heredara mi hijo...mejor eso q leuros o neopesetas


----------



## Doctor Casa (14 May 2012)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Hala! Cabro....es sibaritas del afeitado.....ya lo habeis conseguido, me convertido en miembro del club.
> Hoy he recibido mi Muhle r89, mi brocha de afeitado (de momento de caballo vielong,q el pelo de tejon cotiza mas caro que el algunos conejos), mis hojas personna, el floid ese mentolado para purititos machos mejicanos,la barrita la toja y hasta barritas cortasangres de las de antes, de las q pican...que recuerdos.
> 
> Si sobrevivi a los tajos . ya os contare la experiencia respecto a las gillete de 3 hojasde usar y tirar. Al menos, Si me degüello la heredara mi hijo...mejor eso q leuros o neopesetas



No te pierdes de nada; yo no cambio mi brocha de caballo, más rígida que las de tejón.


----------



## jandepora (14 May 2012)

Yo no me afeito. Me paso una maquina de cortar pelo,... moderno y barato. Ale.8:


----------



## alopaco (15 May 2012)

Hoy he comprado unas cuchillas de otras marcas para probar...







A ver qué tal. Ya os contaré.

Por cierto, un 10 para los chicos de Gift&Care, como siempre. :Aplauso::Aplauso:

Saludos.


----------



## Burbunvencido (15 May 2012)

alopaco dijo:


> ¿Podrías decirme la marca, please? Yo pasé de las Wilkinson Blancas a las Feather y luego a las Red Personna. Probaré estas que me dices...
> 
> 
> 
> Hombre, primero es bohemio...  y luego el que quiera puede convertirlo en lonchafinista extremo (navaja a pelo, of course)



Tiene cojones que una maquinilla de afeitar se llame "red personna"

Parece premonitorio, negativamente.


----------



## Lorca83 (21 Jun 2012)

cojo sitio


----------



## alopaco (21 Jun 2012)

Pinchauvas dijo:


> Ventajas:
> - Rapidez
> - Apurado
> - Suavidad
> ...



Sólo te compro lo de rapidez. Ni el apurado es mejor ni mucho menos la suavidad.

El jabón de enebro L'Occitane o el MWF con lanolina, le da sopas con ondas en suavidad a cualquier espuma de bote... Y lo de apurar es una cuestión de práctica.


----------



## Zhukov (21 Jun 2012)

Consejo pido.

Me afeito con cuchillas Gillete Rubie Platinum Plus, que me compro en Ucrania cuando voy por ahí. Duran una semana de afeitados y de apurado mucho mejor que las Wilkinson Sword o Gillette que se pueden encontrar por ahí.

De brocha empleo una cualquiera, y de jabón el de La Toja.

La pregunta es si vale la pena comprarse una maquinilla, yo me apaño con la Wilkinson de plástico que vendían en el super con un paquete de cuchillas. No tengo queja, pero a veces me corto un poco cuando tengo prisas, y me pregunto si con una maquinilla de las de verdad se consigue mejor apurado sin cortarte o que te salgan puntos rojos.

Pues eso, los que usan maquinilla de marca que me aconsejen cuál les va bien, por favor.

Gracias.


----------



## Zhukov (21 Jun 2012)

Gracias, en realidad mi duda es que tengo algo que parece una Gillete ajustable que era de mi padre (pone Made in the USA) y me pregunto cómo diablos se usa. :

Tiene una rosca y unos números que van del 1 al 9. He curioseado un poco en páginas web en inglés, pero no me entero de nada sobre cómo usarla. :S

Esta es la máquina, o muy parecida







Aclaro que tengo la barba muy dura y me sale rápido, por lo que tengo que dar varias pasadas. Aún así, y pese a los cortes y puntos rojos ocasionales, el apurado es mucho mejor que con una Mach 3, y me sale muuuucho más barato.

EDITO:

Joer, estoy leyendo páginas en inglés sobre afeitado tradicional, y soy más bruto que un arado.::

Ni siquiera sabía que hace falta un cuenco para formar espuma, yo simplemente mojo la brocha y la froto en la barra de jabón hasta que está cremosa. 

Aunque con la técnica, por pura prueba y error, ya no me corto tanto como antes. Lo único que me fastidia es que lleva tiempo, y si voy rápido, me corto. Pero a pesar de los inconvenientes, no me planteo volver a la Mach 3 ni de coña.


----------



## piruleta (21 Jun 2012)

¿Dónde se pueden comprar esas máquinas clásicas a buen precio?. ¿Online o hay tiendas en Valencia?


----------



## Fetuccini (21 Jun 2012)

Pinchauvas dijo:


> Hombre ,yo llevo unos "cuantos" afeitados :rolleye:, ahora bien de jabones uso el tabac y el de la toja,con el gel noto más suavidad.
> 
> EDITO: de jabones solo he probado esos y el de lea



Los geles contienen químicos que estropean las brochas buenas. Ten cuidado. Puede ser que notes que la máquina se deslice mejor, pero sólo porque el gel lleva derivados de petróleo para conseguirlo. A su vez, estos derivados son irritantes, con lo que añaden calmantes. Estos calmantes son malolientes, con lo que añaden perfumes. Estos perfumes son aglomerantes, con lo que añaden espumantes... y así hasta completar la interminable lista de ingredientes. Entre todos, te joden las cerdas de una brocha buena.



Zhukov dijo:


> Aclaro que tengo la barba muy dura y me sale rápido, por lo que tengo que dar varias pasadas. Aún así, y *pese a los cortes y puntos rojos ocasionales*, el apurado es mucho mejor que con una Mach 3, y me sale muuuucho más barato.
> 
> EDITO:
> 
> ...



Puntos rojos + cortes = aprietas demasiado. Como tu máquina es regulable, posiblemente también expongas mucha cuchilla. O aprietas menos o cierras el cabezal. La clave de la máquina tradicional son las pasadas: se trata de ir reduciendo la barba en pasos, no de liquidarla toda a la primera pasada.

Se puede espumar en la cara directamente, pero hay que darle mucha caña. A mí me lleva más tiempo en cara que en cuenco. La idea es cargar o cebar la brocha con espuma, y no sólo conseguir espuma. Con la brocha bien cargada, saldrá espuma de ella para todas las pasadas.


----------



## piruleta (22 Jun 2012)

gracias por la info:Aplauso:


----------



## MacGyver (23 Jun 2012)

Me meto de okupa en el tema porque yo no me afeito, pero ¿habéis pensado en hacer vosotros mismos el jabón? Se puede controlar a medida el nivel de espuma, dureza e hidratación y no es difícil.

En este enlace dan una receta y la forma de hacerlo:
foro.mendrulandia.net &bull; Ver Tema - Jabón para afeitar en crema


----------



## Fetuccini (24 Jun 2012)

Pinchauvas dijo:


> El gel me lo echo con la mano ,me lo apilco en la cara y hace espuma.
> Desliza mejor pero a costa de atascar algo la maquinilla porque la espuma que hace es más densa y coje tambien el pelo que corta.



Pues deberías probar a usar brocha. Cómprate una sintética si la vas a usar con gel (The Body Shop tiene y hablan bien de ella, aunque hay que domarla) por lo que te dije antes de la agresividad química del gel. Yo creo que la espuma queda mucho mejor impregnada en la piel y el pelo que si se aplica con los dedos.

Ya nos contarás.


----------



## Brecolo (6 Jul 2012)

Leí las últimas páginas para ver de qué pie cojeaba el hilo y he acabado leyéndomelo todo ::

Un poco de tocho de circunstancias personales y pareceres propios.

Veamos. He pasado por varios instrumentos de afeitado. Que si las cuchillas desechables de varias marcas (Wilkinson, Bic, Gillete), que si maquinilla phillips eléctrica, que si la mach3... De la eléctrica al final sólo usaba esa suerte de cortadora que se abría detrás del cabezal, era rápido y no apuraba, me dejaba como con una barba de un día o dos. La Mach3 me parecía un bien cautivo. Es verdad que cada cuchilla o cabezal aguantaba varios afeitados, pero a la larga se me hacía muy caro comprar esos repuestos. Y las desechables eran algo muy básico, me requería más tiempo y me llevaba algún cortecillo, partes no llegaban a cortarlas bien y necesitas pasarlas una y otra vez... pero estaban siempre a mano. 

He de decir que tengo, creo, una apreciación diferente a la que se va exponiendo en general en este hilo: a mi no me gusta ir como el culo de un bebé. Me siento desnudo. Aunque es verdad que estoy soportándolo mejor últimamente. Me suelo afeitar una vez a la semana... o como ocurre lo dicho, evado el asunto, y lo dejo pasar una semana más, e incluso otra, y entonces ya la cosa se desmadra y me mentalizo que necesito afeitarme. Y llegado el día, me retiro un rato al cuarto de baño, cierro, me pongo la radio (en temporada de liga, escuchando algún partido de domingo), me aplico la espuma tal cual, y a darle con la cuchilla desechable cansinamente un buen rato. Después me aplico una loción de Wilkinson que me dio mi abuelo de color azul, algo fuertecilla.

Con esto que comentáis descubro un mundo, y reconozco que me gustaría, al menos probar. Primero porque mis afeitados con desechables nunca me acaban de satisfacer del todo (quizá por eso siempre detesto un poco tener que afeitarme), segundo para recuperar el espíritu, digamos, del afeitado. Pero aún soy joven y cosas de las que habláis no las hilo. 

Preparados para unas risas, unas preguntillas que me venían a la cabeza conforme os iba leyendo: ¿cómo se hace pues el jabón (soy de a pelo/espuma de afeitar de siempre)? ¿empapando los pelos de la brocha en agua y luego "fregando" con ella en la superficie de esa pastilla de jabón? ¿Para cualquier modelo de maquinilla clásica sirve cualquier modelo de cuchilla que nombráis? ¿Es complicado cambiarlas? ¿Hay que tener algún cuidado especial (de limpieza, por ejemplo) con la maquinilla/cuchilla? ¿En supermercados no se encuentra nada al uso de este estilo "clásico" salvo la brocha y el jabón del mercadona?

Gracias adelantadas

edito: me he logeado para escribir esto, e iba a dar las thanks al primer mensaje, pero no me deja. Así que thanks desde aquí, *alopaco*


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (6 Jul 2012)

Yo siempre me afeito la barba al 3 una vez cada dos semanas.

Esfuerzo mínimo, gasto mínimo y me queda bien.


----------



## Räikkonen (6 Jul 2012)

Brecolo dijo:


> Leí las últimas páginas para ver de qué pie cojeaba el hilo y he acabado leyéndomelo todo ::
> 
> Un poco de tocho de circunstancias personales y pareceres propios.
> 
> ...



Hacer la espuma, puedes hacerla en un tazon o en la cara. Dependiendo de si es crema de afeitar, jabon en tubo o en pastilla, el procedimiento es algo distinto, pero basicamente es mezclar el agua de la brocha con el jabon sea en pastilla, cara o tazon.

Todas las cuchillas de doble filo sirven para cualquier maquinilla, y el cambio es muy facil. Lo que tienes que tener en cuenta es que una vez elegida la maquinilla, tienes que dar con tu cuchilla que mejor se adapte a tu cara, es ir probando y disfrutando.

En los supermercados suele haber poca cosa, yo tiraria de internet. Aunque te puedes agenciar una brocha del mercadona de tejon y el jabon de la toja o el de lea/bea e ir probando, aunque para principiantes recomiendo cremas mejor.

Pasate al clasico, no hay color y no te arrepentiras.


----------



## Fetuccini (6 Jul 2012)

Brecolo dijo:


> Preparados para unas risas, unas preguntillas que me venían a la cabeza conforme os iba leyendo: ¿cómo se hace pues el jabón (soy de a pelo/espuma de afeitar de siempre)? ¿empapando los pelos de la brocha en agua y luego "fregando" con ella en la superficie de esa pastilla de jabón? ¿Para cualquier modelo de maquinilla clásica sirve cualquier modelo de cuchilla que nombráis? ¿Es complicado cambiarlas? ¿Hay que tener algún cuidado especial (de limpieza, por ejemplo) con la maquinilla/cuchilla? ¿En supermercados no se encuentra nada al uso de este estilo "clásico" salvo la brocha y el jabón del mercadona?



Nadie nace aprendido. Antes se aprendía a base de práctica y cortes. Hoy tienes cientos de tutoriales en Youtube. Yo uso jabón Mitchell's así: abro el agua templada, y dejo el jabón a remojo. Pongo un cuenco donde haré la espuma debajo del grifo del agua templada, y meto la brocha en el cuenco. Me lavo la cara muy bien con un jabón normal, para quitar la suciedad, el agua que cae llena el cuenco y pone la brocha a remojo durante el par de minutos de limpieza de cara. Vacío el cuenco y le doy dos sacudidas a la brocha: que no chorree pero que no quede seca. Pillo el Mitchell's y cargo la brocha con el jabón, fregando la superficie con presión pero sin llegar a deformar la brocha durante unos 30 segundos. Vacío el agua del Mitchell's y lo guardo. Con la brocha húmeda y cargada de jabón, voy dando vueltas en el cuenco hasta que sale la espuma, unos 2 minutos dependiendo de la práctica. Pillarle la textura perfecta te llevará unos 5 afeitados. Una vez que tengo espuma suficiente para mis tres pasadas de rigor, empiezo a afeitarme.

Como ves, es todo un rito, y sin haber cortado ni un solo pelo.

Un truco: cuando parece que ya te has quedado sin espuma en la tercera pasada, apretar la brocha desde la base a las puntas te dará una gran cantidad de espuma de calidad, perfecta para el repasito de las últimas zonas.


----------



## Cajero Jefe (6 Jul 2012)

Chavales, tras estar usándolos varios meses, os recomiendo el aceite de afeitado Floïd y la crema preafeitado de Proraso. Estos productos se utilizan para preparar la barba/piel antes de echarte la espuma y facilita mucho el afeitado. Se humedece la cara y se aplica el producto; se deja esperar unos minutos y luego ya se echa la espuma. Cuando me afeito sin usarlo noto que la maquinilla no desliza tan bien y es más posible que tenga irritaciones (aunque tras un año de afeitado clásico la irritación es inexistente en el 95% de mis afeitados y el apurado es muy superior al de las multihojas, que cuando empecé era al contrario).


----------



## menos_16 (6 Jul 2012)

kiff35 dijo:


> He leído en foroafeitado que han reformulado el stick Lea. Ahora lleva lanolina, glicerina y sebo y según las primeras opiniones ha mejorado mucho con respecto al anterior. De momento solo se encuentra en algunos CI al precio de 1'60€ pero imagino que poco a poco irá llegando el nuevo a todos los comercios y supers, seguro que a precio algo mas barato.
> 
> Habrá que probarlo. Bueno, barato y Made in Spain. Esta es la nueva presentación, en el nuevo pone +glicerina & lanolina, y el capuchón es blanco en lugar de transparente:



La llevo usando hace un par de años y es muy similar al de la toja (más económica), Me parece que se fabricaban en el mismo sitio, y pensé que era una marca secundaria, la probé y va bien.


----------



## Brecolo (6 Jul 2012)

Mil gracias por las aclaraciones, *Räikkonen* y *Fetuccini*. He dado también con varios vídeos de afeitadoclásico interesantes.

He ido al Mercadonna más cercano y me he agenciado una brocha de tejón (ahora es de marca Wilkinson), y un tubo de crema de Lea (me parecía que salía más barato que el stick), jabón de Toja para afeitarse no había. He visto que había recambios de cuchillas marca Wilkinson también.

La cosa es que para dar una oportunidad al comercio local he ido a una cuchillería a preguntar si tenían maquinillas clásicas de este tipo (he visto por la web que llevaban la marca Merkor). Efectivamente, tenía un par de modelos de Merkor, una por 40yalgo euros, y otra con regulable por algo más (para mí que era la "progress"). Se me iban de precio de entrada (la de 40 creo que era una que en gift&care está por veintialgo... :. Pero también me ha sacado una tercera, mucho más económica: unos 8 euros. No sé qué marca puede ser, no tiene ninguna indicación (ya os intentaré poner una fotuelo más adelante si eso). Es más bien fea, básica, sin florituras, y la pieza que enrosca el mango con el cabezal es, por lo que me ha dicho el dependiente, de plástico y que la trate con cuidado. Pero me ha parecido bien para probar el asunto y, si voy cogiendo el tranquillo, más adelante ya haría un pedido por internet. He añadido un paquete de 10 cuchillas merkor que me va a dar para meses de afeitado.

En fin, espero que la mezcla no sea explosiva, entre maquinilla barata y cuchillas de bien  , confío que dejen un poco de margen para algún despiste de alguien que viene de apretar con las desechables para que rasquen pelo. Mañana o pasado me tocaría ya hacer propósito de afeitado, así que ya os contaré


----------



## Fetuccini (6 Jul 2012)

Brecolo dijo:


> Mil gracias por las aclaraciones, *Räikkonen* y *Fetuccini*. He dado también con varios vídeos de afeitadoclásico interesantes.
> 
> He ido al Mercadonna más cercano y me he agenciado una brocha de tejón (ahora es de marca Wilkinson), y un tubo de crema de Lea (me parecía que salía más barato que el stick), jabón de Toja para afeitarse no había. He visto que había recambios de cuchillas marca Wilkinson también.
> 
> ...



La maquinilla quizás sea la Wilkinson.







Esas cuchillas Merkur que dices, ni para rascar azulejos. Las que tienen en Mercadona te irán mejor (Wilkinson o Lord). Miel sobre hojuelas serían unas Red Personna. Sería una lástima que no te gustase este afeitado por culpa de unas cuchillas infames.


----------



## Brecolo (7 Jul 2012)

Fetuccini dijo:


> La maquinilla quizás sea la Wilkinson.
> Esas cuchillas Merkur que dices, ni para rascar azulejos. Las que tienen en Mercadona te irán mejor (Wilkinson o Lord). Miel sobre hojuelas serían unas Red Personna. Sería una lástima que no te gustase este afeitado por culpa de unas cuchillas infames.



Gracias Fetuccini. No no, es de metal, solo que esa piececilla/tornillo que une el cabezal (de modo peine) con el mango es de plástico, parece ser. Un par de imágenes ilustrativas













En esta segunda, donde la muestro desmontada, ese "tornillo" de en medio de esa parte del cabezal (que es el se enrosca en el mango), es el que resulta no ser de metal.

Pues vaya chasco con lo de las cuchillas. Veré qué puedo hacer. Está bien saberlo para no desistir a la primera sabiendo que el quid de la cuestión puede estar ahí. Las del merca son de Wilkinson, y costaban unos 2leures creo recordar. Las Personna pues cuando dentro de unos meses haga pedido a Gift&care las añadiré, que por lo que os he ido leyendo, son las que más han gustado y satisfecho. De todos modos, haré lo posible por aprovechar la compra.


----------



## Räikkonen (7 Jul 2012)

Brecolo dijo:


> Gracias Fetuccini. No no, es de metal, solo que esa piececilla/tornillo que une el cabezal (de modo peine) con el mango es de plástico, parece ser. Un par de imágenes ilustrativas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un consejo: pillate un pack de cuchillas de prueba desde ya mismo, o estaras meses afeitandote con una que puede que no te vaya bien. Tambien es importante que al principio uses alguna que perdone fallos. En foroafeitado tienen reviews de cuchillas que te pueden orientar.


----------



## Cosmopolita (7 Jul 2012)

Yo también me afeito así.Mi marca favorita es Proraso de Italia.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cosmopolita (7 Jul 2012)

Taichi_burbujista dijo:


> Muy recomendable pasarse tambien por ://www.afeitadoclasico.com/foro



También soy forero allí


Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## tasator (7 Jul 2012)

Otro más que se apunta al carro del afeitado clásico, ya he hecho todo un pedido. 

Aunque lonchafinista me parece que no va a ser, no digo que no pueda serlo si solo coges una maquinilla barata, cuchillas al por mayor y jabón económico, pero me da la impresión que es un mundillo un poco más cercano a la aficción o casi hobby que al lonchafinismo.

La verdad es que el coste en si no me importa demasiado, estoy cansado de que algo que hago frecuentemente sin demasiado agrado además me cueste una pasta, me refiero a afeitarme de prisa y corriendo con las gillete "nosecuantascuchillas" (que cualquier día piden licencia de armas para poder usarlas) usando una infame espuma en spray, por eso me he decidido a hacer de esta actividad rutinaria algo agradable y placentero, dedicándole su tiempo y su "mimo" al tema, y para ello creo que nada mejor que hacerlo al estilo clásico, con su maquinilla clásica o navaja para el que se atreva, sus cuchillas, su brocha, sus cremas y jabones para espumar, lociones, etc., como digo intentar hacer de una actividad rutinaria como es el afeitado algo agradable y placentero.


----------



## Fetuccini (7 Jul 2012)

Brecolo dijo:


> Pues vaya chasco con lo de las cuchillas. Veré qué puedo hacer. Está bien saberlo para no desistir a la primera sabiendo que el quid de la cuestión puede estar ahí. Las del merca son de Wilkinson, y costaban unos 2leures creo recordar. Las Personna pues cuando dentro de unos meses haga pedido a Gift&care las añadiré, que por lo que os he ido leyendo, son las que más han gustado y satisfecho. De todos modos, haré lo posible por aprovechar la compra.



Lo bueno de las Merkur es que para empezar, y si tienes una barba normal, servirán. Porque es inevitable que al principio aprietes, y lo que con una Feather te costaría un buen tajo o irritación, las Merkur te perdonan. Así que una caja de 10 te irá bien. Eso sí, no esperes más de 2 afeitados por cada una.

Pero eso sí, en cuanto las acabes, píllate unas mejores, como las Red Personna, que son suaves y a la vez afiladas. Hay mucha gente de los foros que llevan años afeitándose con ellas, y no se pasan a cuchillas más afiladas.

Yo personalmente no soy partidario de pillar los packs de prueba cuando estás empezando. Imagínate que empiezas con las Red Personna, y te cortas o te irritan. ¿Es por la técnica o por la cuchilla? Luego abres el paquete de Derbys, y te van mejor. Luego abres las Shark y mejor todavía. Lógico: estás mejorando tu técnica, no es que las Shark sean mejores. Te recomiendo que uses las Merkur tranquilamente, y luego pilles otras 10 de cualquier marca. Cuando saques afeitados consistentes, tu técnica estará mejorando y podrás pillarte un paquete de prueba.


----------



## Brecolo (7 Jul 2012)

Fetuccini dijo:


> Lo bueno de las Merkur es que para empezar, y si tienes una barba normal, servirán. Porque es inevitable que al principio aprietes, y lo que con una Feather te costaría un buen tajo o irritación, las Merkur te perdonan. Así que una caja de 10 te irá bien. Eso sí, no esperes más de 2 afeitados por cada una.
> 
> Pero eso sí, en cuanto las acabes, píllate unas mejores, como las Red Personna, que son suaves y a la vez afiladas. Hay mucha gente de los foros que llevan años afeitándose con ellas, y no se pasan a cuchillas más afiladas.
> 
> Yo personalmente no soy partidario de pillar los packs de prueba cuando estás empezando. Imagínate que empiezas con las Red Personna, y te cortas o te irritan. ¿Es por la técnica o por la cuchilla? Luego abres el paquete de Derbys, y te van mejor. Luego abres las Shark y mejor todavía. Lógico: estás mejorando tu técnica, no es que las Shark sean mejores. Te recomiendo que uses las Merkur tranquilamente, y luego pilles otras 10 de cualquier marca. Cuando saques afeitados consistentes, tu técnica estará mejorando y podrás pillarte un paquete de prueba.



Gracias por tus consejos Fetuccini. Voy a hacer como dices. Con paciencia me iré curtiendo con estos elementos y así el pase a las cuchillas y maquinilla de calidad será el doble de agradecido  Más adelante haré una compra de packs de prueba como dices, Räikkonen, y ahí ya probaré con cierto criterio 8:



tasator dijo:


> Aunque lonchafinista me parece que no va a ser, no digo que no pueda serlo si solo coges una maquinilla barata, cuchillas al por mayor y jabón económico, pero me da la impresión que es un mundillo un poco más cercano a la aficción o casi hobby que al lonchafinismo.
> 
> La verdad es que el coste en si no me importa demasiado, estoy cansado de que algo que hago frecuentemente sin demasiado agrado además me cueste una pasta, me refiero a afeitarme de prisa y corriendo con las gillete "nosecuantascuchillas" (que cualquier día piden licencia de armas para poder usarlas) usando una infame espuma en spray, por eso me he decidido a hacer de esta actividad rutinaria algo agradable y placentero, dedicándole su tiempo y su "mimo" al tema, y para ello creo que nada mejor que hacerlo al estilo clásico, con su maquinilla clásica o navaja para el que se atreva, sus cuchillas, su brocha, sus cremas y jabones para espumar, lociones, etc., como digo intentar hacer de una actividad rutinaria como es el afeitado algo agradable y placentero.



Muy cierto, y es que también tiene su valor positivo hacer las cosas con un poco de paciencia y dedicación. Por otro lado me has recordado un documental que vi hace tiempo (y que no logro encontrar ningún link ahora) que mostraba la lucha de patentes y de espionaje entre Gillette, Wilkinson y alguna más, enfrascados en una lucha por los cabezales con múltiples cuchillas de maquinillas más o menos desechables y baratas (y cómo se les iba la cabeza intentando hacer maquinillas de cuatro cinco, seis y más cuchillas).

EDITO: he descubierto qué maquinilla es la que compré ayer y por lo que leo el lunes iré a devolverla... y esperar a la semana que viene a darme un primer afeitado clásico con una que no me haga temer el asunto. Una Beter de peine abierto. Como creo que sería bueno conocer que es una marca a evitar, he dado con más info aquí. Ideal para darse un mal afeitado... ya me parecía demasiado rústica...


----------



## Fetuccini (7 Jul 2012)

Brecolo dijo:


> EDITO: he descubierto qué maquinilla es la que compré ayer y por lo que leo el lunes iré a devolverla... y esperar a la semana que viene a darme un primer afeitado clásico con una que no me haga temer el asunto. Una Beter de peine abierto. Como creo que sería bueno conocer que es una marca a evitar, he dado con más info aquí. Ideal para darse un mal afeitado... ya me parecía demasiado rústica...



Dile que un amigo (yo, jeje) te ha dicho que el peine abierto es muy agresivo para empezar, lo cual es cierto, y que vas a buscar otra de peine cerrado.

Te compensa soltar los 30-40€ por una Merkur, Muhle o Edwin Jagger, de verdad. Sólo gastarás una vez, y la máquina la heredarán tus nietos en perfecto estado.


----------



## Brecolo (7 Jul 2012)

Fetuccini dijo:


> Dile que un amigo (yo, jeje) te ha dicho que el peine abierto es muy agresivo para empezar, lo cual es cierto, y que vas a buscar otra de peine cerrado.
> Te compensa soltar los 30-40€ por una Merkur, Muhle o Edwin Jagger, de verdad. Sólo gastarás una vez, y la máquina la heredarán tus nietos en perfecto estado.



Es una lección que me cuesta aprender: la baratija sale pronto cara, y la calidad a la larga barata. Tienes razón. Al final he podido devolverla esta mañana. Ha visto que estaba tal cual y no me ha pedido explicaciones. Las cuchillas Merkor me las he quedado, que ya las había abierto. Y en un rato que he tenido esta tarde me he puesto a curiosear por Gift&Care y, en fin, lo inevitable, he efectuado un pedido. Me he decidido por la E&J D86, y un paquetillo de cuchillas Personna. Así que hasta la semana que viene voy a seguir haciendo barba. Ya os contaré.

A modo de curiosidad, quería compartir que hoy he visto a mi abuelo y he charlado un poco con él. Siempre recuerdo que en su día, al cumplir los dieciocho, y como fecha especial del paso legal de niño a persona más adulta, me regaló una maquinilla eléctrica Phillip, y mejunjes para antes y después, y me explicó esto y lo otro del afeitado. Hoy le he preguntado por este tipo de maquinillas, y me ha contado que él antes las usaba, al principio, pero que luego durante años se afeitó con navaja :: , y que ya con la edad fue pareciéndole más cómoda la eléctrica, que es con lo que sigue (una Phillip también del año catapum, pero que la limpia meticulosamente cada domingo desde que la empezó a usar). Me ha llamado la atención lo de usar la navaja para afeitarse. Leyendo por ahí veo que es complicado y requiere su técnica y sus aperos, pero tiene que estar interesante. Quien sabe si dentro de unos bastantes cuantos años...


----------



## kemado (7 Jul 2012)

Fetuccini dijo:


> Dile que un amigo (yo, jeje) te ha dicho que el peine abierto es muy agresivo para empezar, lo cual es cierto, y que vas a buscar otra de peine cerrado.
> 
> Te compensa soltar los 30-40€ por una Merkur, Muhle o Edwin Jagger, de verdad. Sólo gastarás una vez, y la máquina la heredarán tus nietos en perfecto estado.



Estoy de acuerdo con el segundo párrafo, pero no con el primero.
Mi primera maquina fue una Merkur 25c de peine abierto.
Para nada es tan agresiva. Lo que de verda hace daño, corta algo e irrita, es la falta de practica y conocimiento de tu barba.

1. Empieza por cuchillas permisivas. derby......
2. No aprietes.
3. cada pasada enjabona

Cuando lleves mas o menos 10 afeitados veras como mejora la sensación al acabar.
entonces prueba mas cuchillas. a mi me gustan las que mas, calidad precio Polsilver y Astra.


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (11 Jul 2012)

Mañana me uno a vuestro selecto club.

unas dudas sobre mi caso.

¿Kit para piel ultra sensible?
Maquina de seguridad:
¿Cual, la venden en ECI?

Cuchillas:
¿Cuales y donde comprarlas?

Brocha?
Crema?
Aftershave?

prometo ir contando mis andanzas.

MIL GRACIAS!!!


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Jul 2012)

Bandicoot CRASH dijo:


> Mañana me uno a vuestro selecto club.
> 
> unas dudas sobre mi caso.
> 
> ...



vale la pena leerse el hilo completo.


----------



## Walter Eucken (11 Jul 2012)

Estas son buenas, bonitas y baratas. Son suaves y creo que para empezar vienen muy bien. "Slim" es el modelo. 







Mi padre me regaló otra slim todavía mejor. Esta es más antigua. 
Nada de irritación.


----------



## tempore (11 Jul 2012)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Estas son buenas, bonitas y baratas. Son suaves y creo que para empezar bienen muy bien. "Slim" es el modelo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿dónde se pueden comprar?

Yo uso una guillette con más de 80 años (la primera y única que tuvo mi abuleo), y hojas gillete de hipercor, y la verdad, muy bien. La brocha, omega, y jabón la toja


----------



## Walter Eucken (11 Jul 2012)

tempore dijo:


> ¿dónde se pueden comprar?
> 
> Yo uso una guillette con más de 80 años (la primera y única que tuvo mi abuleo), y hojas gillete de hipercor, y la verdad, muy bien. La brocha, omega, y jabón la toja



Ambas son gillette. La primera, la del mango negro fue mi primera maquinilla de afeitar. Recuerdo que fue comprada en un supermercado.

La segunda creo que es de los años 70 y ya no se fabrica. Creo. 

Por cierto, impresionante lo de tu maquinilla con 80 años. Toda una reliquia. En ebay deben pagar una pasta por ella.


----------



## tempore (11 Jul 2012)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Por cierto, impresionante lo de tu maquinilla con 80 años. Toda una reliquia. En ebay deben pagar una pasta por ella.



No creas, con esto de la crisis, este tipo de cosas, sí, valor sentimental mucho, pero valor vender... poco poco. He echado vistazos a veces, no para vender la mía, si no para ver de comprar otra y tal, y las hay de muchos años, de años 30, 50, etc. y no piden más de 50 u 80 euros; que bueno, aun así es dinero...


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (12 Jul 2012)

¿Por qué os afeitais los que lo hacéis?

No es nada lonchafinista además de que te hace perder tiempo.


----------



## tempore (12 Jul 2012)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> ¿Por qué os afeitais los que lo hacéis?
> 
> No es nada lonchafinista además de que te hace perder tiempo.



Tengo un problema con la barba; el pelo me sale muy rizado, y si no me afeito por lo menos día sí día no, se vuelve a meter, y se va rizando dentro de la piel, haciendo unas heridas... además de la piel muy sensible. Así que voy a rachas, temporadas de 2 hojas, temporadas de 3, temporadas de clásico, según vea yo me va mi barba y su piel, jejeje. Pero vamos, que nada de comprar cuchillas de esas de 20 euros, -proglide- o como se diga, de 25 hojas con una pila dentro y demás... ni de coña!!!


----------



## Sir Connor (12 Jul 2012)

Pues yo uso las Gillete Mach 3 y sin problemas


----------



## kemado (14 Jul 2012)

Connor dijo:


> Pues yo uso las Gillete Mach 3 y sin problemas



pues vale.

nadie en este foro ha dicho que esas maquinillas vayan mal.

pero si has leído algo de este hilo veras que aquí le inquieta a la gente otras motivaciones aparte de la rápided.

te podría enumerar la lonchafinista, cuidado de la cara, apurado, nostalgia...

A mi, aparte de lo anterior, me relaja una pasada toda la ceremonia (no hace falta realizarla siempre completa) los días que no tengo prisa. y salir de casa contento del afeitado que me he hecho, la sensación, el olor, el apurado...
sensaciones que cuando me afeitaba con las eléctricas y las gilettes no sentía.


----------



## tasator (14 Jul 2012)

Hoy he iniciado mi andadura en este tipo de afeitado, y a pesar de la novedad todo a ido a las mil maravillas, creo que merece la pena... hay que joderse, la cantidad de años que llevo afeitándome y me estoy dando cuenta ahora de que el afeitado puede ser algo agradable y satisfactorio.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (15 Jul 2012)

tempore dijo:


> Tengo un problema con la barba; el pelo me sale muy rizado, y si no me afeito por lo menos día sí día no, se vuelve a meter, y se va rizando dentro de la piel, haciendo unas heridas... además de la piel muy sensible. Así que voy a rachas, temporadas de 2 hojas, temporadas de 3, temporadas de clásico, según vea yo me va mi barba y su piel, jejeje. Pero vamos, que nada de comprar cuchillas de esas de 20 euros, -proglide- o como se diga, de 25 hojas con una pila dentro y demás... ni de coña!!!



Eso es entendible. Pero si no tienes ningún problema en la barba no hay duda de que lo más lonchafinista y ahorrador de tiempo es no afeitarse y dejarse algo de barba.


----------



## Brecolo (19 Jul 2012)

Volvía a este hilo para comentar que la semana pasada me di mi primer afeitado clásico, y la verdad es que una maravilla. Más agradable, más rápido, y mejor resultado. Vale la pena volver a las maquinillas clásicas y sus cuchillas.


----------



## Zhukov (19 Jul 2012)

Soy más bruto que un arado, soy autodidacta, llevo tres años afeitándome con cuchilla, y leyéndolos me parece que lo hago todo mal. Cuando vosotros decís hacer espuma con la brocha, os referís a hacer algo como la espuma que sale de un bote a presión? 

Algo como esto, en serio?







De verdad os ponéis la cara así? :cook:








Yo me limito a mojar la brocha, le doy unas cuantas vueltas a la punta de la barra de jabón hasta que espuma, y a extender por la cara. Si veo que se me queda muy seca, mojo un poco más la brocha y la froto en la cara. Pero nunca doy tanto jabón que no vea los pelos de la barba. Es cierto que me tengo que dar unas cuantas veces con la brocha, pasada, brochazo, pasada, brochazo... porque la barba la tengo muy dura y a pesar de que uso cuchillas buenas tengo que dar muchas pasadas para conseguir el apurado perfecto, sobre todo en el mentón.

Me parece que tenéis razón y que me tengo que comprar una maquinilla Mick Jagger de esas, seguro que me queda el afeitado más apurado que con la Wilkinson de plástico que tengo.


PD Por cierto, gracias al que me dijo que apretaba demasiado, ya me las apañaba instintivamente por prueba y error, pero ahora que presto atención y sujeto la cuchilla con cuidado ya no me corto, aunque algún punto rojo me hago por apurar demasiado.


----------



## Räikkonen (19 Jul 2012)

Zhukov dijo:


> Soy más bruto que un arado, soy autodidacta, llevo tres años afeitándome con cuchilla, y leyéndolos me parece que lo hago todo mal. Cuando vosotros decís hacer espuma con la brocha, os referís a hacer algo como la espuma que sale de un bote a presión?
> 
> Algo como esto, en serio?
> 
> ...



Espumado: si, asi es la espuma que obtienes, bien espumando en cara o bien espumando en tazon, mediante crema o jabon de afeitado, nunca espumas/geles de bote.

Si usas barritas de jabon, el procedimiento es mojar la cara y pasarte la barrita por la cara hasta que se te queda algo blanquecina. Luego frotas con la brocha humedecida y creas la espuma en la cara. Asi para cada pasada, o al menos es como lo hago yo.

Apurado: depende de la maquinilla y de la cuchilla, asi como de la tecnica.

Pasate por foroafeitado, hay videos de espumado y tecnicas de afeitado que te sacaran de dudas.


----------



## Sealand (24 Jul 2012)

Llevo 2 semanas afeitándome con pulpa de aloe y voy a dejar de usar cremas de afeitar mientras esté en casa.

Basta con tener un par de macetas e ir cortando desde la base según nuestras necesidades. Es muy sencillo, se corta una hoja de la que se saca un tajo de unos 5 o 6 cm, corto la parte que tiene espinas, y se le quita una de las caras. El resto se filma y al congelador para la próxima vez.

Con eso tenemos pre-afeitado, afeitado y after-shave, 100% natural, sano, refrescante, y más lonchafinista no puede ser. Nos pasamos el trozo de aloe por la cara y dejamos que la baba impregne la cara. Luego nos afeitamos normalmente y vamos aplicando aloe las veces que haga falta. 

La sensación puede resultar desagradable al principio, la pulpa del aloe tiene una textura babosa y chorrea un poco (no tiene la consistencia de las cremas de la señorita pepis que venden) pero puedo confirmar que el resultado es extraordinario y merece la pena probarlo.


----------



## tempore (24 Jul 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> Llevo 2 semanas afeitándome con pulpa de aloe y voy a dejar de usar cremas de afeitar mientras esté en casa.
> 
> Basta con tener un par de macetas e ir cortando desde la base según nuestras necesidades. Es muy sencillo, se corta una hoja de la que se saca un tajo de unos 5 o 6 cm, corto la parte que tiene espinas, y se le quita una de las caras. El resto se filma y al congelador para la próxima vez.
> 
> ...



Muy curioso. No lo había pensado. Tengo un montón de aloe en el campo. Probaré.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Ago 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> Llevo 2 semanas afeitándome con pulpa de aloe y voy a dejar de usar cremas de afeitar mientras esté en casa.
> 
> Basta con tener un par de macetas e ir cortando desde la base según nuestras necesidades. Es muy sencillo, se corta una hoja de la que se saca un tajo de unos 5 o 6 cm, corto la parte que tiene espinas, y se le quita una de las caras. El resto se filma y al congelador para la próxima vez.
> 
> ...



Coñe, que buena idea.

Tengo en casa aloe, lo probaré. 

De momento lo que voy a probar son las cuchillas Astra que he comprado, tenía un antojo. Quiero comprar para 20 años aprox. y me olvido del tema para un tiempo , primero la compra de Astra para prueba.

Han salido 20 paquetes de 5 con envío incluido a 20 euros.

Las wilkison en el Carrefour hace una semana 1 paquete de 5 a 2,20 euros.

PD: Astra la mejor con diferencia que he probado hasta ahora. Puntuación un 8,5 sobre 10.
Ha sido la primera vez, seguiremos informando.


----------



## piruleta (8 Ago 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Coñe, que buena idea.
> 
> Tengo en casa aloe, lo probaré.
> 
> ...






¿dónde has comprado las cuchillas por ese precio?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Ago 2012)

piruleta dijo:


> ¿dónde has comprado las cuchillas por ese precio?



Aquí.....

10 x MERKUR STAINLESS PLATINUM DOUBLE EDGE SAFETY RAZOR BLADES items in BarberBlades store on eBay!


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Ago 2012)

kiff35 dijo:


> Las cuchillas más baratas las encuentras en el "Turco" y con diferencia.
> 
> Bestshave.net, International supplier of shaving equipment



Gracias, joder sí que hay diferencia :8::8::8:

100 Astra platinum razor blades (green pack) - $8.75 : Bestshave.net, International supplier of shaving equipment


----------



## Sealand (10 Ago 2012)

Bueno, espero comentarios sobre vuestra experiencia con el afeitado con aloe puro.

Una pregunta. Yo uso esto comprado en cualquier supermercado:













Y la verdad no es nada del otro mundo pero me apaño. ¿Realmente os trae a cuenta comprar maquinillas para cuchillas desechables, más cuchillas desechables, brocha, jabones especiales...? ¿Realmente hay diferencia de confort, acabado y precio que justifiquen el cambio?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Ago 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> Bueno, espero comentarios sobre vuestra experiencia con el afeitado con aloe puro.
> 
> Una pregunta. Yo uso esto comprado en cualquier supermercado:
> 
> ...



Por supuesto que sale a cuenta 

Sobre todo en calidad. Calcula lo que te puedes gastar en 20 años con esas maquinillas......además no gastamos casi plástico.


----------



## Síndrome Mesiánico (13 Ago 2012)

Leído el hilo. Un poco largo pero merece la pierna.

- A mí al cumplir los 18 mi padre me regaló una maquinilla eléctrica. Era una philips bastante decente de tres cabezales, pero me afeitaba fatal y me producía unas irritaciones considerables. Volví a las desechables que había utilizado para mis pelillos de adolescente. Quizás mi técnica no era buena o quizás mi mandíbula no había encallecido lo suficiente.

- Lo de dejarme barba (como sugiere e insiste algún troll) ya lo he hecho unas cuantas veces. Al que le vaya bien y se lo toleren me alegro por él. A mi acaban saliéndome granos independientemente de que me lave más o menos. Para mí la barba es incómoda y antihigiénica. Punto. No tengo problema, sin embargo, en "olvidarme" de afeitar cuatro o cinco días.

- Lo de los cabezales recambiables, en su tiempo (Gilletes de dos cuchillas) ya salía más caro cambiar solo el cabezal que una maquinilla totalmente desechable, para mi impresión no afeitaban mejor y duraban incluso menos.

- He utilizado las Gillete Blue-II de la foto anterior durante lustros. Me gustan más que cualquier otra que he probado (incluso que las otras Gillete con banda lubricante). Supongo que para gustos, los colores. En todo caso tengo un pequeño alijo de éstas por si las dejan de vender.

- Para lo demás he sido de brocha y de crema en tubo desde el principio de los tiempos. Mojar y masajear la cara, algo de crema a la brocha (¿Alguna vez os habéis confundido, y le habéis echado el dentrífico, o al revés?:, y a enjabonar. Afeitar repitiendo cada pase las veces que hiciera falta, revisar que no quedaran pelillos, aclarar, Aqua Velva y listo. Hoy en día aquello me parece rupestre, pero suficientemente bueno.

- Me enganché a esto del afeitado clásico a partir de este hilo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...del-foro-os-invoco-abstenerse-estilistas.html , miré foros y tutoriales y me compré mi parafernalia. Utilizo una Mühler R89 (peine cerrado). Compré un surtido de cuchillas y mis favoritas son las Wilkinson y las Shark (no demasiado agresivas, durabilidad extraordinaria). También he hecho pruebas con una shavette, pero no se me da bien. De jabones utilizo el Mitchells y el Tabac. Las compras las hice a Connaughtshaving (aunque es probable que acabe haciendo alguna compra a las tiendas mencionadas en el hilo)

- Mi impresión es que no es una mejora tan brutal en la calidad del afeitado (respecto a lo que hacía antes), pero aconsejaría incluso a los que sigan aferrados a las "milhojas" y la nata de spray, que nunca está de más informarse por curiosidad, y porque hay conceptos que son aprovechables (como el estirarse la piel para evitar enganchones, el insistir en no hacer presión).

- Coincido de que es cuestionable que sea lonchafinista estricto (siempre estará el listo que no se afeita, o que utiliza desechables y jabón de manos marca ACME), pero quien quiera maltratar su jeta, o ir hecho un adán por cuatro duros ... él mísmo.


----------



## JuanMacClane (13 Ago 2012)

Un pregunta, ¿Las cuchillas las tirais directas a la basura o las envolveis en algo para evitar algun corte no deseado? (de alguien que manipule la bolsa de basura)


----------



## Síndrome Mesiánico (13 Ago 2012)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Un pregunta, ¿Las cuchillas las tirais directas a la basura o las envolveis en algo para evitar algun corte no deseado? (de alguien que manipule la bolsa de basura)



Yo lo que hago es aprovechar el dispensador de plástico en el que vienen las cuchillas de algunas marcas, que precisamente tienen una ranura en la parte trasera para tal menester. En un contenedor deben caberte del orden unas 15 cuchillas (sin el plastiquillo, claro está).

En caso contrario supongo que acumularía las que entraran en la cajita de plástico, y haría como cuando se rompe un plato o un vaso: a la basura, pero envolviendo generosamente en periódico.

Algunos se fabrican/compran contenedores a tal efecto (los anglos lo llaman "blade bank", como "piggy bank"), pero lo veo como un cacharro más que no aporta nada.


----------



## fragmento (13 Ago 2012)

Síndrome Mesiánico dijo:


> Algunos se fabrican/compran contenedores a tal efecto (los anglos lo llaman "blade bank", como "piggy bank"), pero lo veo como un cacharro más que no aporta nada.



Supongo que se refiere usted a esto:







Pero si no, una simple hucha de lata a la que añadas un indicativo exterior del material peligroso que hay en el interior, pues también puede servir:








.


----------



## d-signer (13 Ago 2012)

Buscar por ebay las weisi shaving machine.

Me compre 2 maquinas con 120 hojas por 30eur todo, cada hoja da para 2 afeitados. 1 afeitado por lado de la hoja en una barba normal.

Tengo para 240 afeitados, y cada dia estreno hoja. 

Los recambios del super ni tocarlos.


----------



## Síndrome Mesiánico (13 Ago 2012)

d-signer dijo:


> Buscar por ebay las weisi shaving machine.
> 
> Me compre 2 maquinas con 120 hojas por 30eur todo, cada hoja da para 2 afeitados. 1 afeitado por lado de la hoja en una barba normal.
> 
> ...



Me imagino que te refieres a un pack como éste: 120 pcs Gillette Double Edged Razor Blades + Free Weishi 2003M Razor | eBay

Interesante... ienso:

Las Weishi son baratas, tanto que las regalan con packs de cuchillas de unos 20-30€ (50 Feathers, 100 Astras, etc). Me preguntaba si es una buena elección o no. ienso:ienso:

En este post: Weishi DE Safety Razor Review hay impresiones variadas. Quienes la califican de POJ (Piece of Junk) y quienes dicen que el problema es saber utilizarla, que hay que pillarle el ángulo, y que es bastante segura para iniciarse. :

Lástima que no la vea con ninguna de mis cuchillas favoritas, si no, igual caía. 

¡Que vaya bien!


----------



## JuanMacClane (14 Ago 2012)

Síndrome Mesiánico dijo:


> Yo lo que hago es aprovechar el dispensador de plástico en el que vienen las cuchillas de algunas marcas, que precisamente tienen una ranura en la parte trasera para tal menester. En un contenedor deben caberte del orden unas 15 cuchillas (sin el plastiquillo, claro está).
> 
> En caso contrario supongo que acumularía las que entraran en la cajita de plástico, y haría como cuando se rompe un plato o un vaso: a la basura, pero envolviendo generosamente en periódico.
> 
> Algunos se fabrican/compran contenedores a tal efecto (los anglos lo llaman "blade bank", como "piggy bank"), pero lo veo como un cacharro más que no aporta nada.



bueno, yo hablo de las de doble filo clásicas que cortan más y están menos protegidas


----------



## Síndrome Mesiánico (14 Ago 2012)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> bueno, yo hablo de las de doble filo clásicas que cortan más y están menos protegidas



Precisamente de esas hablo (no de las de cartucho estilo Fusion y similares)
Posteo fotos:
Contenedor de plástico (podría ser de las Lord de Mercadona)


Insertando una hoja por la ranura


Acumulando cuchillas en una cajita de cartón (donde vienen casi todas las que no vienen en plástico). Quizás cerrando y envolviendo en un cacho de papel film es suficientemente claro y seguro para los merodeadores de los contenedores.


Edito: La caja de plástico está compartimentada, de modo que en el contenedor trasero caben poco más de las 10 hojas que vienen en el segmento de hojas nuevas. Éste es más grande, y una vez vaciado tiene espacio para más hojas


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Ago 2012)

Pinchauvas dijo:


> Yo las guardo para hacerme un condensador variable:
> 
> Como hacer un condensador variable con hojas de afeitar
> 
> PD: No es coña.



Off topic:

Sencillamente acabo de alucinar :8:, no entendí para que querías un condensador, y menos que era una .....Radio a Crsital :Aplauso:

No sabía que era una Radio a Cristal :8::8:

Sencillo Radio a Cristal de germanio


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Ago 2012)

Gracias de nuevo al que puso el enlace a la web turca.

Ya me ha llegado el pedido para los próximos 22 años :rolleye:.
Si muero por el camino quedará en herencia para mi hijo o mi mujer ya os pondrá una oferta 

Aquí VA A CONSUMIR SU PUTA MADRE.

200 paquetes de 5 cuchillas, con transporte incluido 70 euros.
Precio mínimo en España 400 euros.

En algún momento son capaces de prohibirnos comprar fuera, con las cuchillas no me pillan :no:.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ergotámico (21 Ago 2012)

Creo que voy a hacer un pedido. ¿Cuáles son mejores, las astra o las derby?


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (21 Ago 2012)

Me acabo de comprar la Muhler 89 y el kit de maquinillas de prueba:


> 50 Blade Sample Pack €12.95 EUR
> Muhle R89 Classic Razor €31.95 EUR



cuando me lleguen os comento


----------



## alopaco (27 Ago 2012)

Acabo de probar el penúltimo capricho: aceite preafeitado de L'Occitane. 

Si os pasa como a mí, que tengo alambres por barba y la piel seca, es muy recomendable.

Se aplica antes de afeitarse y permite un desplazamiento de la cuchilla más suave (combinado con Tabac o MWF la irritación es cero) e hidrata la piel al mismo tiempo.

No es nada lonchafinista (15 laris), pero funciona.

foto del susodicho:


----------



## kemado (27 Ago 2012)

alopaco dijo:


> Acabo de probar el penúltimo capricho: aceite preafeitado de L'Occitane.
> 
> Si os pasa como a mí, que tengo alambres por barba y la piel seca, es muy recomendable.
> 
> ...



Algún día tengo que probar un preafeitado, pero es que no me suele quedar muy irritada la cara (ahora que he acertado con mis cuchillas y he mejorado la técnica), con un poco de alumbre tiro casi siempre.

Me iba a decantar por el MIRSOL, pero creo que caerá el tuyo.


----------



## Zhukov (27 Ago 2012)

Räikkonen dijo:


> Si usas barritas de jabon, el procedimiento es mojar la cara y pasarte la barrita por la cara hasta que se te queda algo blanquecina. Luego frotas con la brocha humedecida y creas la espuma en la cara. Asi para cada pasada, o al menos es como lo hago yo.



Te comunico que ya llevo más de un mes probando el método ese, el del "rallador de quesos" o "lijomatic", los resultados son muchísimo más satisfactorios. Ni puñetera falta que me hace un tazón para espumar, me rasco la barra La Toja por la barba, y brocha con agua caliente. Ahora con la espuma el afeitado mejora y ya no me corta, sólo me salen puntos rojos cuando afeito la zona del cuello a contrapelo.

La calidad del afeitado depende del tiempo que le dediques, a mí me gusta super apurado y como soy un obsesivo le doy múltiples pasadas y me lleva entre quince y veinte minutos, pero si corre prisa, un afeitado completo tardas cinco minutos.


Para ahorrar agua y gas, cojo una taza y la lleno con agua caliente de la tetera, a veces quema un poco, pero con agua caliente sale mejor la espuma, como por las mañanas, sobre todo en invierno, tarda tanto en salir agua caliente, o por afeitarme en los lavabos del trabajo, me he acostumbrado a afeitarme con agua fría. Ahora me voy a comprar un calentador de agua eléctrico porque tarda menos que poner la tetera y así mato dos pájaros de un tiro, tengo agua caliente para hacerme té, o en mi caso, café instántaneo (otro hábito ruso que he adoptado) y para afeitarme.

He descubierto que es mucho mejor aclarar la cuchilla metiéndola en la taza de agua. Gasto mucho menos agua, y no hay que limpiar el lavabo cuando terminas. Al cabo del año el ahorro es considerable.


La maquinilla que uso es una Wilkinson de plástico de la que venden en el super con un pack de cuchillas, tengo un par de maquinillas, una para la cara y otra de reserva o para otros propósitos. La cajita de plástico en la que vienen es estupenda para guardar la cuchilla, así no tienes que secarla y volverla a envolver en el sobrecito. 

En cuanto a cuchillas, yo compro en Ucrania las Gillete Rubie Platinum, que se fabrican en San Petersburgo para el mercado ruso, son las más caras y mejores que hay y *cuestan 70 céntimos de euro el paquete de cinco. *

Os lo comento porque igual podéis pillarlas por internet y os salen más baratas que las marcas que mencionáis. 







En cuanto a calidad, parece que son tan buenas que los chinos se molestan en falsificarlas, para comparar dicen en el primer foro que he mirado que son _más afiladas que las Derby pero no tan peligrosamente afiladas como las Feather._ 
Único defecto que tienen es que vienen con cuatro pegotes de cera en un lado para fijarlas al envoltorio, pero no veo que afecte al funcionamiento.

Por lo que alcanzo a entender, son buenas hojas para principiantes, posiblemente requieran más pasadas pero no cortan ni irritan la piel, a menos que hagas fuerza. Desde que aprendí a hacer espuma correctamente, ya no necesito usar el bálsamo Nivea.

A mí una cuchilla me dura una semana, y me afeito a diario. Cuando terminas, la hoja todavía tiene filo y la uso para otros menesteres, como afeitarme los sobacos.

Para comparación con las marcas de supermercado españolas con las que empecé, son mucho mejores que las Wilkinson y las Gillete Platinum, que pierden el filo enseguida y que cuestan 3 euros, o sea cuatro veces más!! :cook:


----------



## Síndrome Mesiánico (27 Ago 2012)

alopaco dijo:


> Acabo de probar el penúltimo capricho: aceite preafeitado de L'Occitane.
> 
> Si os pasa como a mí, que tengo alambres por barba y la piel seca, es muy recomendable.
> 
> ...



La semana pasada compré el aceite de afeitar de Floïd (50ml) en ECI a 6,40€. No sé si es comparable, pero yo he utilizado incluso el aceite sin espuma.
Había algún hilo sobre estos potingues en Afeitado clásico: Afeitadoclasico.com &bull; Ver Tema - Aceite Occitane vs Floid


----------



## Síndrome Mesiánico (27 Ago 2012)

Zhukov dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Suscribo y aplaudo buenas prácticas: :Aplauso:
- Comprar lotes de cuchillas por internet. Pero lo mejor es probar primero un "sampler pack" (una selección de un paquete o una cuchilla de varias marcas) para ver qué le va mejor a uno. El año pasado me compré 10 paquetes de 7 o'clock sharpedge para descubrir que me gustaban más las Wilkinson y las Shark. Ahora o las regalo o las gasto a regañadientes.
- Utilizar un hervidor eléctrico/tetera para el agua: evitas malgastar litros y kWh. Empecé a utilizarlo en un piso de alquiler donde el calentador estaba en la otra punta de la casa que el baño ::, y ya me he quedado con la práctica.


----------



## Räikkonen (28 Ago 2012)

Zhukov dijo:


> Te comunico que ya llevo más de un mes probando el método ese, el del "rallador de quesos" o "lijomatic", los resultados son muchísimo más satisfactorios. Ni puñetera falta que me hace un tazón para espumar, me rasco la barra La Toja por la barba, y brocha con agua caliente. Ahora con la espuma el afeitado mejora y ya no me corta, sólo me salen puntos rojos cuando afeito la zona del cuello a contrapelo.
> 
> La calidad del afeitado depende del tiempo que le dediques, a mí me gusta super apurado y como soy un obsesivo le doy múltiples pasadas y me lleva entre quince y veinte minutos, pero si corre prisa, un afeitado completo tardas cinco minutos.
> 
> ...



Me alegro de que te haya ido bien. En base a mi experiencia de novato, te puedo comentar:

- Yo soy maniaco del apurado tambien, pero yo evitaria contrapelo en el cuello ya que la piel es mas fina y salen punto rojos y/o granos. En el resto de la cara es una necesidad.

- Yo vivo en Finlandia y he descubierto que los afeitados con agua helada me van muchisimo mejor. Para mi que el frio encoje la piel y deja el pelo mas tieso para poder cortarlo mejor. Por eso no se recomienda afeitarse despues de la ducha segun he oido, porque la piel se reblandece y los poros se abren haciendo que el pelo se mueva mas.

- Al acabar cuando me quito la espuma y previo al alumbre/after/locion aloe, agua caliente en abundancia que ya no hay pelo y abres bien los poros para que el alumbre/after/locion penetre mas.

- Yo me lo cojo con paciencia ya que me afeito unas 2 veces por semana. Tardo unos 30 min, en cuatro pasadas, ya que soy maniaco del apurado, pero estoy intentando reducir tiempo perfeccionando la tecnica para hacer menos pasadas.

- Aun asi, yo me pillaria el pack de prueba de cuchillas e iria probando: el que esas te vayan bien no significa que no puedas probar otras. A lo mejor estas por descubrir tu cuchilla ideal. Por lo que comentas, yo iria por las astra o las red personna.

- EDITO: Y otra cosa que hago que me va genial es cuando acabo con mis pasadas y voy a recojer, me unto el resto de la espuma que queda en la brocha que de otra manera acabaria en el desague. La dejo actuar mientras limpio y recojo todo y despues me la quito con el agua caliente como he mencionado. Espuma de confort lo llaman. Te deja una sensacion post-afeitado muy buena (unos jabones mas y otros menos, el de la Toja puede picar un poco).

Un saludo!


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (31 Ago 2012)

vamos a darle una subidita a este genial hilo.

porcierto, el aftershave de Mercadona de aloe vera sin alcohol buenísimo a 1,68 un litraco.


----------



## Ciudadano KO (31 Ago 2012)

Hola:

No sé si conocéis el invento patentado para afilar cuchillas que consiste en una pirámide.

Yo me fabriqué una pirámide de cartulina a escala, ahora no tengo las medidas, luego ponía un corcho de la altura que sería la cámara del faraón y colocaba allí la cuchilla. La pirámide la tenía orientada al norte
Doy fe, que una cuchilla me duró un año razón de 3 afeitados semanales.

Tendré que volver a hacer otra.

Saludos


----------



## Mr. Hughes (3 Sep 2012)

Mas que perder el afilado lo que ocurre con las cuchillas es que su filo deja de estar correctamente orientado, aunque no lo veamos.

Este es un afilador de diamante, para cuchillas de afeitar usaría como mínimo un grano 1200 o superior. Este es de grano 600 por un lado y 1200 por otro, (no lo he probado). 

Silverline 103516 600/1200 Grit Folding Diamond Sharpeners: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools

Este es un afilador cerámico, (desembozador). Con este cualquier hoja de cutter que no esté mellada vuelve a estar como si nunca se hubiera usado, pero solo usando su lado fino. (Es el que uso).

6" Black Handled Sharpener - Sharpeners - Kitchen Tools

El problema del cerámico es que si no tenemos cuidado se puede mellar lo cual arruinaría su función. 

Y también esta el clásico asentador de cuero:

FORO ARMAS BLANCAS - Cuchillos, navajas y más. - Estoy haciendo prácticas de afilado y... - Afilado y mantenimiento

Teóricamente con cualquiera de estos no habría que comprar más cuchillas. El Kyocera se puede encontrar en ECI.


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (8 Sep 2012)

*Cuchillas Red Personna: Mis impresiones*
Apurado: No mucho
Afiladas: Sí, pero no demasiado
Durabilidad: 5 afeitados

Pros: Pocos cortes, ideal para un novato como yo
Contras: Poco apurado, necesitas dar muchas pasadas para sacar el pelo, irritación y tirones.


Próxima prueba ASTRA platinum


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (13 Sep 2012)

las ASTRA son muy buenas, dan buen apurado y perdonan los cortes.

tengo que probar las feather


----------



## Cajero Jefe (14 Sep 2012)

Bandicoot CRASH dijo:


> las ASTRA son muy buenas, dan buen apurado y perdonan los cortes.
> 
> tengo que probar las feather



Con las Feather ten cuidao hamijou. Apuran de narices pero no perdonan lo que las Personna.

Yo me quedo con las Personna, por ahora. No son las más afiladas pero apuran suficiente y perdonan mucho más el que vayas con un poco de prisa al afeitarte.

Las Astra ni fu ni fa. Creo que me quedan unas cuantas hojas que ya iré utilizando.

Bic. Un auténtica porquería. No las compréis salvo que sea la única opción a mano en caso de urgencia.

Derby. Algo mejores que las Bic pero muy mediocres.


----------



## eljos (14 Sep 2012)

alopaco dijo:


> Si estáis hartitos de las maquinillas desechables y de los afeitados mediocres os propongo un cambio. :
> 
> Antes de nada, hay que tener en cuenta que el afeitado es un placer que se ha perdido con las prisas y el estrés que sufrimos, por lo que este método hay que llevarlo a cabo tomándolo casi como un ritual... es decir, sin prisas.
> 
> ...





Yo me afeito con maquinillas "desechables", brocha de las de siempre y barra de jabón "La Toja", vale muy poco y dura dos años, o más.

Pongo desechable entre comillas porque yo no tiro las cuchillas con un sólo uso, sino que las reutilizo unas cuantas veces, más o menos hasta que la gomita verde que llevan se ha ido por completo.

Marcas de cuchillas, las últimas que compré son del Lidl, y estoy contento, sin embargo las de Hacendado (no recuerdo cuales, de dos hojas) eran bastante malas.

Me gustaría comprarme una máquina clásica para cambiarle las cuchillas, ¿dónde las venden?

Mi abuelo materno tenía navaja navaja, que se afilaba contra una tira de cuero y se le ponían cuchichas de esas. También tenía "vacía" o como se dijera, vamos, lo que usó Don Quijote como yelmo. Creo que todo eso lo "heredó" mi tío.

Saludos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Sep 2012)

Acabo de comprar hace 3 días Jabón La Toja en Barra a 1,50 aprox. hay una oferta en las droguerías Schlecker comprando dos, debéis llevar los folletos de promoción que tienen en las entradas de las tiendas.


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (25 Sep 2012)

Las Feather definitivamente son mis cuchillas.

0 irritación, afeitado en dos pasadas y extrañamente me hago menos cortes con ellas, seguramente debido a que no dan tirones.

mis favoritas hasta la fecha.


----------



## ponzi (25 Sep 2012)

Pillo sitio que el tema es interesante. Aun sigo siendo esclavo de gillete, una vez probe con una navaja de barbero pero a las 7 y pico de la mañana las probabilidades de acabar como una pelicula de tarantino son demasiado elevadas asi que no tarde en regresar al imperio de gillete


----------



## ponzi (25 Sep 2012)

eljos dijo:


> Yo me afeito con maquinillas "desechables", brocha de las de siempre y barra de jabón "La Toja", vale muy poco y dura dos años, o más.
> 
> Pongo desechable entre comillas porque yo no tiro las cuchillas con un sólo uso, sino que las reutilizo unas cuantas veces, más o menos hasta que la gomita verde que llevan se ha ido por completo.
> 
> ...



Las navajas las tienes en Ebay. Ya te digo yo que hay que ser muy manitas para no cortarte ni una sola vez


----------



## ponzi (25 Sep 2012)

..........


----------



## tempore (25 Sep 2012)

Todo es cuestión de práctica.


----------



## ponzi (25 Sep 2012)

alopaco dijo:


> Si estáis hartitos de las maquinillas desechables y de los afeitados mediocres os propongo un cambio. :
> 
> Antes de nada, hay que tener en cuenta que el afeitado es un placer que se ha perdido con las prisas y el estrés que sufrimos, por lo que este método hay que llevarlo a cabo tomándolo casi como un ritual... es decir, sin prisas.
> 
> ...



Donde compras ese jabon??Podeis poner las paginas que useis habitualmente para comprar??De momento estoy mirando gifts and care


----------



## ponzi (25 Sep 2012)

Alguien me puede ayudar?? Estoy bastante perdido

¿Entre estas dos hay mucha diferencia?

Casa Rodriguez - Articulos peluqueria, cuchilleria, esquilador

Casa Rodriguez - Articulos peluqueria, cuchilleria, esquilador

Y no se que recambios coger

Amazon.com: 50 BEST Blades Double Edge Sampler 7 O'CLOCK FEATHER BLUEBIRD LORD ASTRA NACET BIC: Health & Personal Care

Amazon.com: 75 BEST Blades Double Edge Sampler 7 O'CLOCK FEATHER BLUEBIRD LORD ASTRA NACET BIC: Health & Personal Care

Y para jabones cual de estos es mas recmoendable

Jabones de Afeitar - Gifts&Care

¿Conoceis alguna buena tienda por Madrid o por internet?


----------



## Räikkonen (25 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Alguien me puede ayudar?? Estoy bastante perdido
> 
> ¿Entre estas dos hay mucha diferencia?
> 
> ...



La maquina es la misma, solo que una es mas grande que la otra o eso parece. Yo tengo la pequenya y estoy muy contento con ella.

El pack es lo mismo, 50 o 75 cuchillas pero las marcas parecen las mismas.

Y para empezar yo recomiendo cremas, la espuma sale mas facil para principiantes. La de body shop de maca root es muy buena pero cara. Te puedes hacer con otra de supermercado/mercadona al igual que la brocha.


----------



## ponzi (25 Sep 2012)

Räikkonen dijo:


> La maquina es la misma, solo que una es mas grande que la otra o eso parece. Yo tengo la pequenya y estoy muy contento con ella.
> 
> El pack es lo mismo, 50 o 75 cuchillas pero las marcas parecen las mismas.
> 
> Y para empezar yo recomiendo cremas, la espuma sale mas facil para principiantes. La de body shop de maca root es muy buena pero cara. Te puedes hacer con otra de supermercado/mercadona al igual que la brocha.



Muchas gracias, ya me he pedido la pequeña.Voy al mercadona ahora mismo a ver que encuentro en tema de espuma y jabones


----------



## tasator (25 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Muchas gracias, ya me he pedido la pequeña.Voy al mercadona ahora mismo a ver que encuentro en tema de espuma y jabones



La de nivea esta muy bien y es económica.


----------



## ponzi (25 Sep 2012)

tasator dijo:


> La de nivea esta muy bien y es económica.



De momento probare lo que he comprado en Mercadona...ya solo me queda recibir la muhler r89


----------



## enladrillador (26 Sep 2012)

Yo lo siento pero no tengo ni tiempo, ni ganas de cortarme, quiero seguir con cuchillas de 4 o 5 hojas de toda la vida, que son mas seguras y mas apuradas y comodas. quizas algo mas caras, pero creo que merece la pena.

alguien sabe de alternativas a gilette?

las de schick o como se llame las probe y nada, son malisimas, ni comparanza con la proglide


----------



## boniato (26 Sep 2012)

Me quedo con la Match 3, una sola cuchilla puede durar meses, hay que ser muy zopenco para cortarse con ellas y si sabes donde buscar las encuentras a muy buen precio.


----------



## ponzi (26 Sep 2012)

boniato dijo:


> Me quedo con la Match 3, una sola cuchilla puede durar meses, hay que ser muy zopenco para cortarse con ellas y si sabes donde buscar las encuentras a muy buen precio.



pero si al 5 afeitado tiran que da gusto. Es curioso siempre coincide con el desgaste de la barra de aloe vera


----------



## enladrillador (26 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> pero si al 5 afeitado tiran que da gusto. Es curioso siempre coincide con el desgaste de la barra de aloe vera



es una putada lo poco que duran, apenas 4 o 5 afeitados poco mas... pero son tan comodas coño.


----------



## boniato (26 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> pero si al 5 afeitado tiran que da gusto. Es curioso siempre coincide con el desgaste de la barra de aloe vera



A mí me duran muchos más. Será porque no tengo una barba muy espesa y porque cada vez que termino de afeitarme limpio bien las cuchillas. Además no se debe racanear con el jabón, que sois muy lonchafinistas.


----------



## ponzi (26 Sep 2012)

boniato dijo:


> A mí me duran muchos más. Será porque no tengo una barba muy espesa y porque cada vez que termino de afeitarme limpio bien las cuchillas. Además no se debe racanear con el jabón, que sois muy lonchafinistas.



Me cuesta creer que las bandas protectoras te duren meses...Yo tambien limpio las cuchillas como todo el mundo.Hasta ahora usaba la espuma men expert de L'oreal que cubre la barba con facilidad pero aun asi los recambios son los que son.Mas que desgaste de cuchillas lo que de verdad se desgastan son los protectores (banda de aloe, la banda de goma) y pasarse por la cara 4 cuchillas sin protectores da un gustito que no veas


----------



## enladrillador (26 Sep 2012)

yo no tengo tampoco mucho vello facial, y la cuchilla me dura poquito, me afeito solo 1 o 2 veces por semana y es raro que me dure mas del mes la cuchilla

por cierto las he encontrado por ebay al cambio las fusion proglide, las caras, que aqui valen 5 euros o 6 la cuchilla, al cambio salen a poco mas de 2 euros y medio.

originales


----------



## ponzi (26 Sep 2012)

enladrillador dijo:


> yo no tengo tampoco mucho vello facial, y la cuchilla me dura poquito, me afeito solo 1 o 2 veces por semana y es raro que me dure mas del mes la cuchilla
> 
> por cierto las he encontrado por ebay al cambio las fusion proglide, las caras, que aqui valen 5 euros o 6 la cuchilla, al cambio salen a poco mas de 2 euros y medio.
> 
> originales



pon el link


----------



## enladrillador (26 Sep 2012)

Venden en lotes grandes, este de 56 sale mucha cuenta, no creo que caduquen...

56 BLADES - 100% AUTHENTIC GILLETTE FUSION PROGLIDE POWER RAZOR BLADE REFILL | eBay


----------



## Räikkonen (26 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> De momento probare lo que he comprado en Mercadona...ya solo me queda recibir la muhler r89



El jabon es cojonudo y barato y la brocha no siendo la mejor cumplira bien. No alcanzo bien a ver el after, pero todo el mundo recomienda el floid vigoroso, lo encuentras por 5 pavos en muchos supermercados (incluido mercadona).

Es el que gasto y es una pasada, aunque el olor a abuelete puede no gustarle a todo el mundo 

Con eso mas la muhle y el pack de cuchillas y ya tienes afeitado para muuuucho tiempo...


----------



## Räikkonen (26 Sep 2012)

enladrillador dijo:


> Venden en lotes grandes, este de 56 sale mucha cuenta, no creo que caduquen...
> 
> 56 BLADES - 100% AUTHENTIC GILLETTE FUSION PROGLIDE POWER RAZOR BLADE REFILL | eBay



Respetando mucho que te gusten mas las multihojas (como a mucha gente le gustan mas las electricas):

- Caronte se pillo 200 cuchillas clasicas buenas por 70 euros, luego sale mas barato.
- Es mejor para la piel al ser solo una cuchilla y no 4-5, menos irritacion.
- Cuando se perfecciona la tecnica , tardas casi lo mismo que con desechables.
- Cuando se perfecciona la tecnica , los cortes son muy raros.
- Principal inconveniente: hay que aprender a afeitarse de nuevo e invertir tiempo probando cuchillas.

E independientemente de que sea con clasica o con multihojas, nunca nunca nunca useis geles o espuma de bote. Siempre jabones y cremas, que ademas de ser de mejor calidad y mejores para la piel, son normalmente hasta baratas. Una brocha normalita de 4 euros que ademas exfolia la piel y a correr.

Solo cambiando eso, aunque sigas con multihojas, el afeitado mejora una barbaridad (opinion personal).


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Sep 2012)

Räikkonen dijo:


> Respetando mucho que te gusten mas las multihojas (como a mucha gente le gustan mas las electricas):
> 
> - *Caronte se pillo 200 cuchillas clasicas buenas por 70 euros, luego sale mas barato.*
> - Es mejor para la piel al ser solo una cuchilla y no 4-5, menos irritacion.
> ...




Sin dudarlo es más barato, y debido a la calidad de las que compré ( Con prueba de vida en el foro ) me afeito más veces con cada cuchilla.

Además un problema menos ya que no se me olvida comprar, y tengo de sobras para dejar en herencia a mi hijo, con 70 euros.

Decir que eran 200 paquetes de 5 cuchillas, no 200 cuchillas.


----------



## enladrillador (26 Sep 2012)

Räikkonen dijo:


> Respetando mucho que te gusten mas las multihojas (como a mucha gente le gustan mas las electricas):
> 
> - Caronte se pillo 200 cuchillas clasicas buenas por 70 euros, luego sale mas barato.
> - Es mejor para la piel al ser solo una cuchilla y no 4-5, menos irritacion.
> ...



muchas gracias por los consejos

yo veo inviable el tema cuchilla unica, asi que lo descarto por que soy una persona sin paciencia para ponerme a aprender a afeitarme de nuevo, algun corte caerá seguro... y la verdad que estoy comodo con las multihoja

pero el tema que me comentas de no usar geles o espuma de bote me convence, porque tengo la piel muy muy sensible, y cada vez que me afeito es un autentico trauma que parece que me han dado una paliza (vamos lo dice la gente no yo) y me suelo echar buena espuma y mejor after shave pero aun con esas...

intentare probar la brocha como dices aunque me lleve algo mas de tiempo, yo siempre echo el bote de espuma o gel de loreal, biotherm o clinique... y tampoco se diferencian apenas pese al coste que tienen unos 4 o 5 veces mas que otros.


----------



## Räikkonen (26 Sep 2012)

enladrillador dijo:


> muchas gracias por los consejos
> 
> yo veo inviable el tema cuchilla unica, asi que lo descarto por que soy una persona sin paciencia para ponerme a aprender a afeitarme de nuevo, algun corte caerá seguro... y la verdad que estoy comodo con las multihoja
> 
> ...



Yo te recomiendo para probar: brocha barata, jabon en stick, y un after shave de aloe vera. Todo en mercadona o cualquier supermercado por menos de 10 euros.

Lo pruebas y si te convence y estas dispuesto a invertir mas pasta, pues pruebas un jabon/crema bueno, una brocha buena y un after bueno.


----------



## Räikkonen (26 Sep 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Sin dudarlo es más barato, y debido a la calidad de las que compré ( Con prueba de vida en el foro ) me afeito más veces con cada cuchilla.
> 
> Además un problema menos ya que no se me olvida comprar, y tengo de sobras para dejar en herencia a mi hijo, con 70 euros.
> 
> Decir que eran 200 paquetes de 5 cuchillas, no 200 cuchillas.



Eso son 1000 cuchillas a 70 euros. A 0,7 sentimos por cuchilla? ::

Cuantos afeitados les sacas? Porque si les sacas cuatro (que es facil) tienes cuchillas hasta que te mueras ::


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Sep 2012)

Räikkonen dijo:


> Eso son 1000 cuchillas a 70 euros. A 0,7 sentimos por cuchilla? ::
> 
> Cuantos afeitados les sacas? Porque si les sacas cuatro (que es facil) tienes cuchillas hasta que te mueras ::



4 afeitados perfectos por cuchilla, 0,17 céntimos por afeitado ....ya lo he dicho, hasta que me muera.


----------



## brasidas (26 Sep 2012)

El mejor sitio para cosas de afeitar que he encontrado, tienen de todo y sirven bien.
No se os olvide cambiar moneda a euros.
La maquinilla de 8 euros es muy digna y dificil cortarse con ella ergo apura poco.
Las ASTRA son muy buenas cuchillas.
No pidais un cuenco para el jabon en el chino del barrio encontraras algo mas barato y mejor.
Bestshave.net, International supplier of shaving equipment


----------



## ponzi (27 Sep 2012)

brasidas dijo:


> El mejor sitio para cosas de afeitar que he encontrado, tienen de todo y sirven bien.
> No se os olvide cambiar moneda a euros.
> La maquinilla de 8 euros es muy digna y dificil cortarse con ella ergo apura poco.
> Las ASTRA son muy buenas cuchillas.
> ...



Mejor aun...Señores os presento mi cuenco lonchafinista, si es lo que creeis , un coco


----------



## ponzi (27 Sep 2012)

Räikkonen dijo:


> El jabon es cojonudo y barato y la brocha no siendo la mejor cumplira bien. No alcanzo bien a ver el after, pero todo el mundo recomienda el floid vigoroso, lo encuentras por 5 pavos en muchos supermercados (incluido mercadona).
> 
> Es el que gasto y es una pasada, aunque el olor a abuelete puede no gustarle a todo el mundo
> 
> Con eso mas la muhle y el pack de cuchillas y ya tienes afeitado para muuuucho tiempo...



La brocha no me esta convenciendo demasiado, quizas con el uso se ablande. Es de tejon autentico eso dice la caja la cuestion es que yo noto las cerdas un poco duras. El after es el del mercadona (after 0,96) lleva karite,aloe vera, filtros uva uvb,.alantoina. No esta mal pero se le nota la quimica, me gustaria encontrar un after mas natural que protegiese la piel y la hidratase y a ser posible sin alcohol


----------



## ponzi (1 Oct 2012)

Acabo de recibir la maquina de afeitar muhle, aunque la veo un poco pequeña.


----------



## LuigiDS (1 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Acabo de recibir la maquina de afeitar muhle, aunque la veo un poco pequeña.



Lo primero, acostumbrate, pesa mucho mas que las multihojas. Lo segundo no aprietes la maquinilla contra la piel, corte seguro. Lo tercero, al principio, te saldran poros sangrantes. y tendras que dar mas pasadas para lograr el mismo apurado hasta que encuentres el angulo correcto. Yo empece en diciembre y ya no cambio. Tambien decirte que la muhle R89 tiene otra version mas larga para la gente que viene de multihoja se acostumbre al mango.


----------



## ponzi (1 Oct 2012)

LuigiDS dijo:


> Lo primero, acostumbrate, pesa mucho mas que las multihojas. Lo segundo no aprietes la maquinilla contra la piel, corte seguro. Lo tercero, al principio, te saldran poros sangrantes. y tendras que dar mas pasadas para lograr el mismo apurado hasta que encuentres el angulo correcto. Yo empece en diciembre y ya no cambio. Tambien decirte que la muhle R89 tiene otra version mas larga para la gente que viene de multihoja se acostumbre al mango.



Me ha gustado el afeitado sobre todo porque no irrita tanto la piel como las multihojas eso si el apurado ha variado dependiendo de la zona supongo que sera cuestion de practica .Solo 2 apreciaciones:1) Necesito cuchillas y no se cuales comprar (que pagina rexomiendan) tengo la que venia de prueba y unas que helio que tengo por casa que me venuan con la navaja 2) El habon y la brocha no me convencen,alguna recomendacion.


----------



## ponzi (1 Oct 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Sin dudarlo es más barato, y debido a la calidad de las que compré ( Con prueba de vida en el foro ) me afeito más veces con cada cuchilla.
> 
> Además un problema menos ya que no se me olvida comprar, y tengo de sobras para dejar en herencia a mi hijo, con 70 euros.
> 
> Decir que eran 200 paquetes de 5 cuchillas, no 200 cuchillas.



Como se llama la pagina??


----------



## Thepunisher85 (1 Oct 2012)

Sobre After Shaves, tengo el occitane k me lo compre con el jabon y no me mola mucho por que es en crema. El varón dandy y el Floid me huelen demasiado a abuelo. ¿algun consejo?


----------



## ponzi (1 Oct 2012)

kiff35 dijo:


> http://shop.bestshave.net/
> 
> Le voy a pedir comisión al turco, la de hojas que lleva vendidas en este foro.



Es de fiar la pagina??Has recibido ya algun pedido?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Es de fiar la pagina??Has recibido ya algun pedido?



Sí, es fiable, yo he comprado mucho de una vez , pensaba que me lo pararían en aduanas y no, el paquete pesaba 1kg.....de cuchillas


----------



## ponzi (2 Oct 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Sí, es fiable, yo he comprado mucho de una vez , pensaba que me lo pararían en aduanas y no, el paquete pesaba 1kg.....de cuchillas



Cuantos dias te ha tardado en llegar?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Cuantos dias te ha tardado en llegar?



Tardó menos de 10 días. No recuerdo exactamente.


----------



## Thepunisher85 (2 Oct 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Sí, es fiable, yo he comprado mucho de una vez , pensaba que me lo pararían en aduanas y no, el paquete pesaba 1kg.....de cuchillas



Con un kilo de cuchillas de afeitar puedes fabricar un artefacto terrorista, y no es coña.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## tempore (2 Oct 2012)

Thepunisher85 dijo:


> Con un kilo de cuchillas de afeitar puedes fabricar un artefacto terrorista, y no es coña.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



joder, 1 kg de cuchillas


----------



## ramiro (2 Oct 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Sí, es fiable, yo he comprado mucho de una vez , pensaba que me lo pararían en aduanas y no, el paquete pesaba 1kg.....de cuchillas



Estás traficando, desarmado...........
Cuando nos cierrren las fronteras te harás de latún (lo del horo se acabó) vendiéndolas.


----------



## ponzi (2 Oct 2012)

Muchas gracias al que posteo la pagina turka

Ya tengo mi pedido de 600 cuchillas

5 x 100 Astra platinum razor blades (green pack) = €34.61
1 x 100 Derby extra double edge razor blades (DerbyExtra) = €6.32
1 x Alum block 70 gr (green pack) (Alumgreen) = €2.04

Ptt Turkey Postal Service, Registered post/Recommended (1 x 0.87kgs)
(Registered post): €8.07

Total: €51.04


----------



## srrosa (2 Oct 2012)

Cuchilla desechable del bic, sin espuma, sólo con agua caliente. Así lo hace mi abuelo, lo más lonchafinista que hay. Y cada cuchilla le dura más que lo que nos dura a nosotros un recambio de la gillete fusion


----------



## ponzi (2 Oct 2012)

kiff35 dijo:


> Es que antes la gente era mas dura, pero vamos que una barrita de jabón Bea en Mercadona cuesta un euro y dura varios meses, tampoco hay que pasarse con el ahorro...



A mi en barrita no me gusta pero he de reconocer que el jabon del mercadona tiene una buena calidad precio alenos para batalla.Sabes algun metodo eficiente para derretir dos jabones y meterlos en un cuenco??


----------



## Räikkonen (2 Oct 2012)

Para que quereis rallar jabones? Si en stick es lo mas comodo que hay? ::


----------



## ponzi (2 Oct 2012)

kiff35 dijo:


> A mí si que me gusta ese jabón, ha mejorado mucho con la nueva formulación que incluye lanolina y glicerina, y su precio es imbatible. La pega es el olor que es poco natural, huele casi a mistol, aunque es un aroma que no perdura.
> 
> Para mezclar jabones lo mejor es un rallador de queso, o el robot de cocina y luego los amalgamas con un pelin de agua. Hay quien los funde en el microondas pero esto no lo he probado porque no tengo microondas.




El bea del mercadona me ha sorprendido.Es muy barato y el jabon no esta nada mal. Tengo que probar lo del rallador






Räikkonen dijo:


> Para que quereis rallar jabones? Si en stick es lo mas comodo que hay? ::




A mi me gusta mas coger la espuma de un cuenco


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Oct 2012)

panqueque dijo:


> Os aconsejo, si sois neófitos en esto, que no pidáis muchas cuchillas de golpe, ya que os las podéis comer comer con patatas. La razón es que las cuchillas que pueden ir bien a una persona, pueden no ser adecuadas para vuestra piel y viceversa. Entre cuchillas hay mucha diferencia.
> 
> Probad todas las cuchillas por vosotros mismos y cuando hayáis encontrado una marca que os guste y os vaya bien, entonces si.



Tienes toda la razón 

No lo hagáis como moda (lo hago desde los 25 años, ahora paso de los 40), si no por la mejora que significa de afeitado y económica.

Cada cuchilla es un mundo.

Off toppic: Además es un tema de conversación recurrente el afeitado de este estilo, las mujeres sienten curiosidad cuando no lo han visto nunca .....cuando ya tienes pareja estable es otra historia, es muy peligroso, ellas tienen tendencia a hablarte mientras deslizas la navaja por el cuello .


----------



## ponzi (2 Oct 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón
> 
> No lo hagáis como moda (lo hago desde los 25 años, ahora paso de los 40), si no por la mejora que significa de afeitado y económica.
> 
> ...



Las cuchillas Astra no son las que mas cortan no? En la maquina venia una derby y estaba muy bien.Iba a comprar solo 2 paquetes una de astra y otra de derby pero no salia rentable, asi que he pedido 6.Por cierto alguien conoce algun centro comercial donde vendan el jabon tabac??Una vez que probado el afeitado clasico yo ya no vuelvo al afeitado por cartuchos


----------



## Cajero Jefe (2 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Las cuchillas Astra no son las que mas cortan no? En la maquina venia una derby y estaba muy bien.Iba a comprar solo 2 paquetes una de astra y otra de derby pero no salia rentable, asi que he pedido 6.Por cierto alguien conoce algun centro comercial donde vendan el jabon tabac??Una vez que probado el afeitado clasico yo ya no vuelvo al afeitado por cartuchos



El Tabac lo puedes encontrar en El Corte Ingles. Prepara unos 17-18€ por el bote + jabón o unos 8€ solo por la pastilla (el bote es de cerámica, muy chulo). A mi no me gusta mucho, me decepcionó su espuma. Prefiero la crema del Body Shop (12€) o el stick La Toja, que pico y meto en un bote.

Como idea para estas próximas fiestas, comentaros lo que voy a regalar a mi hermano. Un pack de afeitado clásico:
-	Maquinilla Edwin Jagger D89L
-	10 Cuchillas Personna Red
-	10 Cuchillas Derby
-	Crema de afeitar de raíz de Maca del Body Shop
-	Bote 400ml Floïd Vigoroso
-	Aceite de afeitado Floïd
-	After Shave en bálsamo Floïd
- Brocha de Tejón + soporte Carrefour

Espero que le guste y lo disfrute.

Difundid el afeitado clásico entre vuestros allegados!!


----------



## brasidas (2 Oct 2012)

Hay cuchillas que cortan mas que las Astra pero tienen una relaccion precio muy buena.
En mi opinion de lo que he probado.
ASTRA muy buenas, baratas y duraderas
DERBY malas
SHARK buenas pero duran poco
LASER AZUL malas
LASER VERDE malas
SUPERMAX la que mejor me ha afeitado pero muy poca duracion, en algunos foros las ponen como lo peor de lo peor. Por eso es mejor pedir variadas y probar


----------



## ponzi (2 Oct 2012)

Cajero Jefe dijo:


> El Tabac lo puedes encontrar en El Corte Ingles. Prepara unos 17-18€ por el bote + jabón o unos 8€ solo por la pastilla (el bote es de cerámica, muy chulo). A mi no me gusta mucho, me decepcionó su espuma. Prefiero la crema del Body Shop (12€) o el stick La Toja, que pico y meto en un bote.
> 
> Como idea para estas próximas fiestas, comentaros lo que voy a regalar a mi hermano. Un pack de afeitado clásico:
> -	Maquinilla Edwin Jagger D89L
> ...



Las derby ojo que yo soy un novato. A mi me venia la derby de gama alta con la maquina (muhler r89 por 30 eu) no es la mejor cuchilla pero te da mucha seguridad porque es practicamente imposible cortarse. Antes tenia en casa las elio que es lo peor que puedes echarte a la cara.Un consejo no le regales muchps after shave o aceites porque es un mundo. Sobre Floid a mucha gente le gusta pero tambien muchos los que lo odian...Una recomendacion particular ...Locion Williams aqua velva, es muy refrescante y no deja olor a abuelete.


----------



## ponzi (2 Oct 2012)

panqueque dijo:


> Pues vaya, el Tabac es famoso por hacerle espuma hasta con un palo ::











Cajero Jefe dijo:


> El Tabac lo puedes encontrar en El Corte Ingles. Prepara unos 17-18€ por el bote + jabón o unos 8€ solo por la pastilla (el bote es de cerámica, muy chulo). A mi no me gusta mucho, me decepcionó su espuma. Prefiero la crema del Body Shop (12€) o el stick La Toja, que pico y meto en un bote.
> 
> Como idea para estas próximas fiestas, comentaros lo que voy a regalar a mi hermano. Un pack de afeitado clásico:
> -	Maquinilla Edwin Jagger D89L
> ...



18 eu para un jabon de afeitar me parece caro, hay tiendas que venden jabones premium de todos los olores y colores mas baratos. El bea me ha gustado tambien he comprado el de wilkinson (3eu) y el de la toja. Voy a probar a rallar a jabon y meterlo en un vaso, de momento he escogido uno que me gusta mucho (glicerina de aceite de oliva).Como funcione el invento voy a repetirlo con bea,toja,marsella y algun jabon premium...


----------



## Cajero Jefe (3 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Las derby ojo que yo soy un novato. A mi me venia la derby de gama alta con la maquina (muhler r89 por 30 eu) no es la mejor cuchilla pero te da mucha seguridad porque es practicamente imposible cortarse. Antes tenia en casa las elio que es lo peor que puedes echarte a la cara.Un consejo no le regales muchps after shave o aceites porque es un mundo. Sobre Floid a mucha gente le gusta pero tambien muchos los que lo odian...Una recomendacion particular ...Locion Williams aqua velva, es muy refrescante y no deja olor a abuelete.



Las Derby van en el lote porque venían con la maquinilla de regalo, igual que tu caso. También le he preparado una cajita con varias cuchillas de Feather, Astra y alguna más que ya no recuerdo. Que vaya probando a ver cuál le viene mejor.
Y tienes razón con lo de no regalarle tanta mandanga de afters/aceites, pero es que de ese lote, lo único que he tenido que comprar ha sido la maquinilla. El resto ya lo tenía comprado y stockado para futuro uso personal.
Tengo el Aqua Velva y comparto tu opinión, es muuuuy fresquito y no huele tan a vejete como el Floïd. Uso ambos indistintamente, aunque ahora que empieza el frío tiro más hacia los bálsamos.



panqueque dijo:


> Pues vaya, el Tabac es famoso por hacerle espuma hasta con un palo ::



Si espuma le saco, pero me gusta más la que saco del La Toja o de la crema del Body Shop. Saco mejores afeitados con ellas que con el Tabac.



ponzi dijo:


> 18 eu para un jabon de afeitar me parece caro, hay tiendas que venden jabones premium de todos los olores y colores mas baratos. El bea me ha gustado tambien he comprado el de wilkinson (3eu) y el de la toja. Voy a probar a rallar a jabon y meterlo en un vaso, de momento he escogido uno que me gusta mucho (glicerina de aceite de oliva).Como funcione el invento voy a repetirlo con bea,toja,marsella y algun jabon premium...



Sí que es caro, sí, pero es también porque el bote es de cerámica y te lo cobran bien cobrado. La pastilla en sí sale por alrededor de 8€.

El Bea no lo he probado (si me paso por algún Mercadona un día de estos igual cae). El Wilkinson sí y no me gustó nada; lo acabé usando para la ducha. Lo de picarlo para meterlo en un bote es lo que yo hago con el stick de La Toja, que así me resulta mucho más cómodo para usarlo.


----------



## ponzi (3 Oct 2012)

Cajero Jefe dijo:


> Las Derby van en el lote porque venían con la maquinilla de regalo, igual que tu caso. También le he preparado una cajita con varias cuchillas de Feather, Astra y alguna más que ya no recuerdo. Que vaya probando a ver cuál le viene mejor.
> Y tienes razón con lo de no regalarle tanta mandanga de afters/aceites, pero es que de ese lote, lo único que he tenido que comprar ha sido la maquinilla. El resto ya lo tenía comprado y stockado para futuro uso personal.
> Tengo el Aqua Velva y comparto tu opinión, es muuuuy fresquito y no huele tan a vejete como el Floïd. Uso ambos indistintamente, aunque ahora que empieza el frío tiro más hacia los bálsamos.
> 
> ...



He conseguido crear de forma eficiente mis propios jabones a gusto del consumidor.Tendriais que ver la espuma que consigo con oliva y aloe vera y todo natural . Acabo de descubir un mundo.Ademas como manejo jabon liquido puedo optar por uno u otro recipiente  Creo que podria crear un jabon parecido al Tabac por 3/4 eu a mano


----------



## Cajero Jefe (3 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> He conseguido crear de forma eficiente mis propios jabones a gusto del consumidor.Tendriais que ver la espuma que consigo con oliva y aloe vera y todo natural . Acabo de descubir un mundo.Ademas como manejo jabon liquido puedo optar por uno u otro recipiente  Creo que podria crear un jabon parecido al Tabac por 3/4 eu a mano



Pues si te preparas una pequeña guía manual, lo mismo nos animamos unos pocos a hacer jabones caseros. Yo tengo plantas de aloe en casa que podría utilizar.


----------



## Doctor Casa (3 Oct 2012)

Acabo de ver que me pillé mi Mühle R106 a finales/mitad de Enero. 

Eso significa que en 9 meses más o menos me he gastado: los euros de la Mühle + el pack de cuchillas + jabón + brocha.
... Así a bote pronto, al acabar el año me saldrá a unos 6,5 euros escasos (al mes) el afeitado sin lonchafinear mucho (la Mühle la pude comprar más barata por internet, pero como era novato, preferí en tienda física, el jabón es Nomad, muy bueno, y la brocha Vie Long de caballo tb muy buena). La amortización pasados *dos* años promete!!! (menos de 4 euros al mes, con buenas calidades). 

Además de eso, ahora afeitarme es un placer, y el apurado y la sensación, mucho mejor. 

Por cierto, acabo de hacer un pedido por 4 euros envío incluído a vuestra tienda turca que en tienda online de hispanistán me costaba 9,5 euros. Ya os diré qué tal


----------



## murpi (3 Oct 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Por cierto, acabo de hacer un pedido por 4 euros envío incluído a vuestra tienda turca que en tienda online de hispanistán me costaba 9,5 euros. Ya os diré qué tal



Sí que son económicos los envíos del turco.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> He conseguido crear de forma eficiente mis propios jabones a gusto del consumidor.Tendriais que ver la espuma que consigo con oliva y aloe vera y todo natural . Acabo de descubir un mundo.Ademas como manejo jabon liquido puedo optar por uno u otro recipiente  Creo que podria crear un jabon parecido al Tabac por 3/4 eu a mano



Ya tardas en poner recetas y fotos..........por favorrrrr


----------



## murpi (3 Oct 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Acabo de ver que me pillé mi Mühle R106 a finales/mitad de Enero.
> 
> Eso significa que en 9 meses más o menos me he gastado: los euros de la Mühle + el pack de cuchillas + jabón + brocha.
> ... Así a bote pronto, al acabar el año me saldrá a unos 6,5 euros escasos (al mes) el afeitado sin lonchafinear mucho (la Mühle la pude comprar más barata por internet, pero como era novato, preferí en tienda física, el jabón es Nomad, muy bueno, y la brocha Vie Long de caballo tb muy buena). La amortización pasados *dos* años promete!!! (menos de 4 euros al mes, con buenas calidades).
> ...



Viendo los gastos de envío, ¿qué has comprado para gastar tan sólo 4 euros? Imagino que algo que pese poco.


----------



## Doctor Casa (3 Oct 2012)

murpi dijo:


> Viendo los gastos de envío, ¿qué has comprado para gastar tan sólo 4 euros? Imagino que algo que pese poco.



Nada, un mini pack de 10 wilkinson y otro de 10 Astra, por probar. Porque aquí se pone muy bien a las Astra, y Wilkinson es lo que siempre use antes de pasarme al clásico. 

De momento he probado varias y ganan las Personna; a ver qué tal estas dos. Si me gustan menos ya me pido un pack grande de Personna.


----------



## kemado (3 Oct 2012)

Para los que buscan cuchillas. Hasta ahora tenía como fijas las Astra y las Polsilver. 
Ayer probé las Iridiun Súper, de Polsilver y me dejaron encantado. Muy afiladas y suaves a la vez.
muuuuy recomendables.
PDF : de todas maneras para los principiantes, probad, probad y probad, que cada piel es un mundo.


----------



## Cajero Jefe (3 Oct 2012)

Mi primer pedido a la tienda del turco (si es que ponéis unas cosas que uno no se puede resistir a comprar aunque sea por curiosidad):

-	Maquinilla Yuma (con caja): 2,42€
-	10 hojas Astra Green 0,85€
-	10 hojas asco 0,90€
-	10 hojas Astra Blue 0,87€
-	Cuenco de madera de acacia 2,85€
-	Brocha de pelo de caballo 1,99€
9,89€ más 4,80€ de gastos de envío, 14,69€

A ver qué tal es la maquinilla Yuma esa. Mi idea es usarla para cuando salgo de viaje y no llevarme mi Edwin Jagger.

Los jabones y after shave turcos no me llaman la atención, aunque he leído cosas buenas del stick arko... Lo dejo para otro pedido.


----------



## ponzi (3 Oct 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ya tardas en poner recetas y fotos..........por favorrrrr



Pues el de glicerina de oliva con aloe vera.En primer lugar fundi los ingrefientes al baño maria los mezcle y lo puse en un vaso.En 8 horas solidifico. Aqui hay una receta bastante maja 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHzWszgDkKo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ponzi (3 Oct 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ya tardas en poner recetas y fotos..........por favorrrrr



Yo use una base de glicerina asi que parti con ventaja.Si eres muy muy madmaxista puedes hacer el jabon desde 0, te pongo un ejemplo. Yo a ese jabon le echaria algun ingrediente extra para conseguir una densa espuma


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1KiS-0YsBo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ponzi (5 Oct 2012)

brasidas dijo:


> Hay cuchillas que cortan mas que las Astra pero tienen una relaccion precio muy buena.
> En mi opinion de lo que he probado.
> ASTRA muy buenas, baratas y duraderas
> DERBY malas
> ...



Confirmado las Derby son malas. Al 3 afeitado ya no funcionan


----------



## alopaco (5 Oct 2012)

Después de probar las 5 Bolzano que compré a los amigos de Gift&Care, tengo que decir que están a la altura de las Personna Roja. 

El filo igual de suave y aguantan los tres afeitados perfectamente. 







A las derby les tengo pánico, pero son las siguientes... ::


----------



## Gorkako (5 Oct 2012)

Mierda... con la tontería me pasé al afeita chorra... con unas simple Guilette y una máquina de mi abuelo, jabón la toja en stick jodoooooooo! se nota...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Oct 2012)

alopaco dijo:


> Después de probar las 5 Bolzano que compré a los amigos de Gift&Care, tengo que decir que están a la altura de las Personna Roja.
> 
> El filo igual de suave y aguantan los tres afeitados perfectamente.
> 
> ...



Las Derby parecían buenas al principio , pero se quedan al nivel de las Gillette.

La prueba para entrar en la secta es probar las Derby ::


----------



## ponzi (5 Oct 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Las Derby parecían buenas al principio , pero se quedan al nivel de las Gillette.
> 
> La prueba para entrar en la secta es probar las Derby ::



Y me vienen 100 derby de camino:banghead: Es inceeible como defraudan 1) afeitado genial 2) aceptable 3) ya ni afeitan...Espero con las Astra correr mejor fortuna, tengo pedidas 500


----------



## fulanita (5 Oct 2012)

Mierdaseca dijo:


> O con una pala, gensanta lo que llega a encontrar uno en internec ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con una pala!! :ouch::8::8::8:


----------



## Doctor Casa (8 Oct 2012)

Mi equipito, con el que estoy la mar de satisfecho:


----------



## Thepunisher85 (9 Oct 2012)

¿Hay mucha diferencia entre las red personna y las personna normales?
Las derby extra no me han gustado nada. Cortan mucho, llegan demasiado a la piel, y se gastan muy rapido. Las personna son mas uniformes. Tambien he comprado unas wilkinson economicas pero aun no las he probado.
De after shaves, estoy con el de Occitane de Cade, rollo crema, pero estoy mirando de comprarme una locion rollo aqua welva de Williams, ya que me gustan mas los clasicos con alcohol que las mierdas metrosexuales. El Floid y el Varon Dandy los veo muy de abuelo por si quedas con una chati. Recomendaciones?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Doctor Casa (9 Oct 2012)

Thepunisher85 dijo:


> ¿Hay mucha diferencia entre las red personna y las personna normales?
> Las derby extra no me han gustado nada. Cortan mucho, llegan demasiado a la piel, y se gastan muy rapido. Las personna son mas uniformes. Tambien he comprado unas wilkinson economicas pero aun no las he probado.
> De after shaves, estoy con el de Occitane de Cade, rollo crema, pero estoy mirando de comprarme una locion rollo aqua welva de Williams, ya que me gustan mas los clasicos con alcohol que las mierdas metrosexuales. El Floid y el Varon Dandy* los veo muy de abuelo por si quedas con una chati.* Recomendaciones?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Que te preocupes menos por el qué dirán. Es les suele gustar a las "chatis" y a la gente que se respeta a sí misma.


----------



## ponzi (9 Oct 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Que te preocupes menos por el qué dirán. Es les suele gustar a las "chatis" y a la gente que se respeta a sí misma.



Yo estoy encantado con mi aqua velva


----------



## Sealand (10 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo use una base de glicerina asi que parti con ventaja.Si eres muy muy madmaxista puedes hacer el jabon desde 0, te pongo un ejemplo. Yo a ese jabon le echaria algun ingrediente extra para conseguir una densa espuma
> 
> 
> Jabón de aloe vera casero - YouTube



Yo soy más madmaxista que todo eso y hago jabón desde cero con sosa cáustica y la pulpa de aloe natural, pero lo uso para la lavadora y para lavarme las manos cuando vuelvo muy sucio de la sierra o de manipular las macetas. No sé si valdría para el afeitado o la sosa sería perjudicial ienso:

¿Has probado a hacer jabón para afeitado 100% con productos naturales sin usar jabones base, productos envasados y demás?


----------



## ponzi (16 Oct 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> Yo soy más madmaxista que todo eso y hago jabón desde cero con sosa cáustica y la pulpa de aloe natural, pero lo uso para la lavadora y para lavarme las manos cuando vuelvo muy sucio de la sierra o de manipular las macetas. No sé si valdría para el afeitado o la sosa sería perjudicial ienso:
> 
> ¿Has probado a hacer jabón para afeitado 100% con productos naturales sin usar jabones base, productos envasados y demás?



Si creo que lo probare pero al aire libre cuando pueda


----------



## ponzi (16 Oct 2012)

Aun no he recibido las cuchillas.Me estoy empezando a mosquear con el turko


----------



## brasidas (16 Oct 2012)

Parece que esta mas duro el tema de aduanas pero a mi me llego el otro dia un paquete sin problemas, hasta ahora el turco a sido serio. Creo que tendras un numero para hacer un seguimiento del envio. Paciencia.


----------



## ponzi (16 Oct 2012)

brasidas dijo:


> Parece que esta mas duro el tema de aduanas pero a mi me llego el otro dia un paquete sin problemas, hasta ahora el turco a sido serio. Creo que tendras un numero para hacer un seguimiento del envio. Paciencia.



Y tan duro llevan ya 15 dias :


----------



## ponzi (18 Oct 2012)

NO	TARIH (Date)	EVENT	YAPILAN ISLEM	ISLEM YERI (Process Place)	OFIS (Event office)
12/10/12 09:59 2012-10-12 09:59:20 Receive item from customer (Otb) Gonderi musteriden alinmistir TÜRKIYE 
12/10/12 09:59 2012-10-12 09:59:20 Send item to domestic location (Otb) Yurticinde sevk edildi TÜRKIYE 
14/10/12 07:52 2012-10-14 07:52:22 Insert item into bag (Otb) Gonderi yurt disina sevk edildi (Giden) TÜRKIYE 
*17/10/12 *20:49 2012-10-17 20:49:00 Receive item at office of exchange (Inb) Gonderi (Varis)alip verme merkezinde alindi SPAIN (Yurt Disi) 


Por lo visto mi pedido acaba de entrar en España....


----------



## ponzi (19 Oct 2012)

Sigo sin recibir las cuchillas y ya van 17 dias:


----------



## murpi (19 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Sigo sin recibir las cuchillas y ya van 17 dias:



Si están en España no deberían tardar.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Oct 2012)

Tranquilo Ponzi, ya te cortarás


----------



## ponzi (19 Oct 2012)

murpi dijo:


> Si están en España no deberían tardar.



Espero que no tarden mucho mas ya que solo me queda un recambio de gillete.Con 600 cuchillas de camino no tengo ganas de comprar cartuchos.


----------



## Cajero Jefe (19 Oct 2012)

Tron, pero mete el tracking en correos.es, que ahi te viene en cristiano dónde está el paquete y el estado de entrega. Mi pedido al turco me lo traen hoy a casa:



> 12/10/2012 Admitido
> 14/10/2012 Salida de la Oficina Internacional de origen
> 17/10/2012 Llegada a la Oficina Internacional de destino
> 17/10/2012 En tránsito
> 19/10/2012 En proceso de entrega


----------



## murpi (19 Oct 2012)

Me están dando ganas de hacerle un pedido al turco. 

Creo que las ultimas cuchillas que compré fueron unas del Mercadona, de la marca Lord, que me costaron más de 2 euros el paquete de 10.


----------



## ponzi (19 Oct 2012)

Acabo de recibir el pedido del turko....El turko me ha regalado una maquina de afeitar clasica .Por cierto recomiendo el uso de la piedra de alumbre


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Acabo de recibir el pedido del turko....El turko me ha regalado una maquina de afeitar clasica .Por cierto recomiendo el uso de la piedra de alumbre



Bienvenido a la hermandad 

A disfrutar, menos con las Derby


----------



## ponzi (19 Oct 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Bienvenido a la hermandad
> 
> A disfrutar, menos con las Derby



Por cierto que diferencia hay con las otras astra??


----------



## Doctor Casa (19 Oct 2012)

¿Creeis que las Astra son mejores que las Red Personna? yo diría que al contrario, ¿Qué pensáis?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Por cierto que diferencia hay con las otras astra??



No he probado las otra Astra, tampoco las Persona.

Sólo he probado 5.

Wilkinson normales, Mercadona ( israelies), Derby, Astra ( hechas en Rusia ) y otra hace mucho tiempo que no recuerdo.


----------



## ponzi (20 Oct 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> No he probado las otra Astra, tampoco las Persona.
> 
> Sólo he probado 5.
> 
> Wilkinson normales, Mercadona ( israelies), Derby, Astra ( hechas en Rusia ) y otra hace mucho tiempo que no recuerdo.



Cual te gusto mas? Con las turkas estas contento no?Yo las astra aun no las he probado, pense que si eras capaz,de afeitarte toda la vida con una misma marca esta debia ser la leche


----------



## ponzi (20 Oct 2012)

Por cierto propongo realizar intercambios de cuchillas que os parece?Si alguien vive en Madrid intercambio Astra o Derby por otras marcas por probar


----------



## ponzi (20 Oct 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> ¿Creeis que las Astra son mejores que las Red Personna? yo diría que al contrario, ¿Qué pensáis?



Donde las compras?Para pedir una muestra de 10


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Cual te gusto mas? Con las turkas estas contento no?Yo las astra aun no las he probado, pense que si eras capaz,de afeitarte toda la vida con una misma marca esta debia ser la leche



La mejor que he probado, puede haber mejores....pero ya elegí una para toda la vida


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Oct 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> ¿Creeis que las Astra son mejores que las Red Personna? yo diría que al contrario, ¿Qué pensáis?



La gente dice que mejor la Red Persona.


----------



## ponzi (20 Oct 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> La mejor que he probado, puede haber mejores....pero ya elegí una para toda la vida



Lo bueno de estas cuchillas es que son muy baratas. Pedire una muestra de personna para probarlas


----------



## A1 Iluso (20 Oct 2012)

alopaco dijo:


> Si estáis hartitos de las maquinillas desechables y de los afeitados mediocres os propongo un cambio. :
> 
> Antes de nada, hay que tener en cuenta que el afeitado es un placer que se ha perdido con las prisas y el estrés que sufrimos, por lo que este método hay que llevarlo a cabo tomándolo casi como un ritual... es decir, sin prisas.
> 
> ...



Yo hace años que uso una Merkur Futur: Una joya. Uso cuchillas Gillete, pues he probado otra marcas, y no duran tantos afeitados. Para jabón suelo usar La Toja, pero si tienes una buena brocha, puedes sacar muy buena espuma de cualquier jaboncillo. Aclarar bien-bien, que si algo estropea el pellejo son los restos de jabón. De aftershave te vale cualquier hidratante, los aftersun suelen ser muy bueno. 
Pero lo más importante de todo: TIEMPO. Con estas maquinillas te ahorras una pasta importante, pero no se llevan bien con las prisas, a no ser que te molo el rollo "me acabo de pelear con un gato rabioso". 

Un saludo.


----------



## murpi (20 Oct 2012)

A1 Iluso dijo:


> Yo hace años que uso una Merkur Futur: Una joya. Uso cuchillas Gillete, pues he probado otra marcas, y no duran tantos afeitados. Para jabón suelo usar La Toja, pero si tienes una buena brocha, puedes sacar muy buena espuma de cualquier jaboncillo. Aclarar bien-bien, que si algo estropea el pellejo son los restos de jabón. De aftershave te vale cualquier hidratante, los aftersun suelen ser muy bueno.
> Pero lo más importante de todo: TIEMPO. Con estas maquinillas te ahorras una pasta importante, pero no se llevan bien con las prisas, a no ser que te molo el rollo "me acabo de pelear con un gato rabioso".
> 
> Un saludo.



Cuando te acostumbras no tardas mucho más que con una maquinilla desechable. Yo me suelo afeitar bastante deprisa y no suelo cortarme, a no ser que me pase la cuchilla muchas veces para apurar a tope. 

De las cuchillas del turco, ¿cuáles diríais que cortan más?


----------



## Ergotámico (20 Oct 2012)

Las guillette que se hacían en Sevilla sí que eran buenas. Qué pena que cerrasen la fábrica.


----------



## Sealand (20 Oct 2012)

Acabo de leer en art of manliness un artículo sobre productos para después del afeitado y me ha sorprendido que recomendaban el listerine (o versión lonchafinista). Por lo visto el producto comenzó su carrera comercial como antiséptico quirúrgico en las trincheras de la 1ª guerra mundial. :: Por otra parte, Aqua Velva inició su carrera comercial como enjuague bucal :XX: y no fue hasta 1935 que pasó a venderse como after shave.


----------



## ponzi (21 Oct 2012)

murpi dijo:


> Cuando te acostumbras no tardas mucho más que con una maquinilla desechable. Yo me suelo afeitar bastante deprisa y no suelo cortarme, a no ser que me pase la cuchilla muchas veces para apurar a tope.
> 
> De las cuchillas del turco, ¿cuáles diríais que cortan más?



En el foro de afeitadoclasico hablan muy bien de las astra de Caronte (verdes).Mañana probare.


http://www.afeitadoclasico.com/foro...-verde-satisfechos-donde-comprais-t11289.html


----------



## ponzi (21 Oct 2012)

http://foroafeitado.com/foro/showthread.php?t=6398

Por lo general la gente prefiere las verdes, son menos agresivas por el platinum. Las azules deben ser como las feather


----------



## kemado (21 Oct 2012)

Las Astra verdes, sin duda. Afiladas y no irritan.
Las Polsilver, también, un poco menos afiladas pero mas suaves y duraderas.
Las 2 muy bien de precio.
He probado bastantes y me quedo con estas. Pero cada piel es un mundo....
He probado hace poco las Iridiun, de Polsilver, y son las mejores que he probado, pero no las encuentro bien de precio, así que como tengo casi 300 de las anteriores, además de Derbis, Persona......creo que de momento aguantare.


----------



## tempore (21 Oct 2012)

Para mi, las Astra verdes, las mejores. Cada barba es un mundo.


----------



## tasator (21 Oct 2012)

Efectivamente cada barba es un mundo, a mi las que más me gustan son *las feather,* con una pasada me dejan un apurado más que considerable, me duran muchos afeitados y a pesar de su "fama" todavía no he tenido ningún percance con ellas y la irritación es prácticamente nula.

En cuanto al tiempo de afeitado, como ya comentan antes, es algo que enseguida se reduce, cuando uno le coge el punto a estas maquinillas prácticamente se tarda lo mismo que con las otras, donde se demora un poco el asunto es haciendo la espuma, un par de minutos, y luego puedes tardar más si le dedicas tiempo al pre y al postafeitado, pero esto ya es casi más por gusto que por necesidad.

Y hablando pres y post, como preafeitado a mi me va de lujo un primer aclarado/lavado de cara con jabón de glicerina, luego retirar este jabón con agua y usar *la loción Myrsol *mientras hago la espuma y espumar la cara sobre la loción.
Y como post, después de aclarar la espuma de la cara, paso la piedra de alumbre, dejo actuar mientras limpio la brocha y el bol, aclaro de nuevo y me ha sorprendido muy gratamente *el aqua velva*, a veces al ratito añado un bálsamo, pero no siempre.


----------



## ponzi (21 Oct 2012)

Las astra la verdad es que afeitan muy bien, me han gustado.Me he pasado un poco y me he cortado pero bueno tb es que me habia acostumbrado a las derby y cortan mucho menos. Sobre el jabon el que mas me gusta es el de Wilkinson sword que ademas viene con su cajita y para,brocha,esta genial, el de lea tb me ha gustado y el que menos el de la toja (le noto mucha quimica). De momento mi pack : muhle r89+astra+jabon wilkinson+alumbre+aqua velva


----------



## djvaro (23 Oct 2012)

Yo muchos dias me afeito debajo de la ducha, si no tienes mucha barba no hace falta nada, una maquinilla bic y a correr.


----------



## Doctor Casa (23 Oct 2012)

¿Cuánto os ha tardado el envío del Turco? Yo voy ya para 15 días y no es que viva aislado (madrid centro).


----------



## ponzi (23 Oct 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> ¿Cuánto os ha tardado el envío del Turco? Yo voy ya para 15 días y no es que viva aislado (madrid centro).



17 dias y vivo en Madrid centro. Mira con el localizador si esta ya en España


----------



## Cajero Jefe (23 Oct 2012)

Yo el mío lo pedí el miércoles 3 de octubre y lo recogí el sábado 20. Solo la he usado 2 veces, pero teniendo en cuenta el precio de 2€ +gastos de envío, os recomiendo la brocha de pelo de caballo. El cuenco de madera de acacia también está muy bien, aunque se me hace algo pequeño, pero el tacto de la madera me gusta más que el del bol de cerámica o metal.

Afeitarme con la maquinilla Yuma de 2€ lo dejo para el fin de semana, por si me hago un roto en la cara… Es realmente pequeñita, y pesa na y menos (está hueca).


----------



## ponzi (23 Oct 2012)

A mi me duran poco las cuchillas. Las astra solo 2 afitados ,las derby 1. He probado el jabon tabac y es muy recomendable, el mejor de los 4 que llevo sin lugar a dudas


----------



## Doctor Casa (24 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi me duran poco las cuchillas. Las astra solo 2 afitados ,las derby 1. He probado el jabon tabac y es muy recomendable, el mejor de los 4 que llevo sin lugar a dudas



PAra mi el mejor jabón que he probado, ya lo mencioné, es el Nomad este del bol de madera. Tanto el olor como la textura y la protección me molan. El Tabac admito que no lo he probado.... no olerá a tabaco, verdad? :vomito:

Por cierto: CORREOS debe estar precarizado 100%. (y sigo sin noticias del turco) :: Antes una carta normal de madrid a barcelona tardaba un día o dos. Ayer me llamó un amiguete para agradecerme una postal que le envié a Barna .....10 días después!!!!! ::

AH, he visto una reseña muy buena sobre las Gilette 7oclock de caja amarilla, igual este finde paso por el rastro a por una cajita que as he visto, a ver qué tal.


----------



## ponzi (24 Oct 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> PAra mi el mejor jabón que he probado, ya lo mencioné, es el Nomad este del bol de madera. Tanto el olor como la textura y la protección me molan. El Tabac admito que no lo he probado.... no olerá a tabaco, verdad? :vomito:
> 
> Por cierto: CORREOS debe estar precarizado 100%. (y sigo sin noticias del turco) :: Antes una carta normal de madrid a barcelona tardaba un día o dos. Ayer me llamó un amiguete para agradecerme una postal que le envié a Barna .....10 días después!!!!! ::
> 
> AH, he visto una reseña muy buena sobre las Gilette 7oclock de caja amarilla, igual este finde paso por el rastro a por una cajita que as he visto, a ver qué tal.



Tengo que pedirme uno de nomand...antes voy a gastar alguno de los que tengo. Las astra no estan mal pero yo por lo menos les saco pocos afeitados. Busca el codigo del turko y mira en su pagina dobde esta y si ya ha llegado a españa pon ese localizador en la pag de correos. El tabac huele muy bien y hace mucha espuma, a mi me gusta, en el ECI lo tienes.Te pongo los ingredientes, el jabon es de Aleman


----------



## ponzi (24 Oct 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> PAra mi el mejor jabón que he probado, ya lo mencioné, es el Nomad este del bol de madera. Tanto el olor como la textura y la protección me molan. El Tabac admito que no lo he probado.... no olerá a tabaco, verdad? :vomito:
> 
> Por cierto: CORREOS debe estar precarizado 100%. (y sigo sin noticias del turco) :: Antes una carta normal de madrid a barcelona tardaba un día o dos. Ayer me llamó un amiguete para agradecerme una postal que le envié a Barna .....10 días después!!!!! ::
> 
> AH, he visto una reseña muy buena sobre las Gilette 7oclock de caja amarilla, igual este finde paso por el rastro a por una cajita que as he visto, a ver qué tal.



Donde compraste el nomand?He visto varias versiones en Amazon


----------



## murpi (25 Oct 2012)

Tabac, bol de madera....

¿Esto no es un foro de consumo responsable? Que uno empieza por probar otro jabón y termina con colecciones como las que se ven en los foros de afeitado clásico. 

:XX::XX:


----------



## Doctor Casa (26 Oct 2012)

Gracias por las aclaraciones sobre el Tabac  je je... 

Ah y el Nomad lo compre en Amazon Uk pero entre envió y demás te viene a salir por lo mismo en cuchilleria simon de madrid centro. Y hay una variante de ese jabon que se llama sandalwood que no he olido aún. 

PD: la web de correos me dice que mi envio aun no está ...es decir, que por ese número no le viene nada. Saliço de allí el 4 de oct. en fin.....


----------



## tripack (26 Oct 2012)

Hay algo a medio camino entre estas máquinas de afeitar con cuchillas y las normales gilettes con recambio? Me da miedo afeitarme con estas cosas tan afiladas sin protección.


----------



## brasidas (26 Oct 2012)

Llevo un año con la maquinilla de 8 euros del turco y no me he cortado ni una vez, recuerdo de chaval con la de mi padre haberme cortado y buenos tajos.
Asi que creo que depende mucho de la maquinilla, la pericia.
Hay maquinillas mas agresivas que apuran mas que otras y son mas "peligrosas".

Por cierto probadas una vez y asi a bote pronto.
PERMA-SHARP. Excelente, cero irritacion.
ASTRA AZUL. Buena, similar a la verde.
SUPERMAX diamond platinum. Pelea a muerte con un felino rabioso.


----------



## ponzi (26 Oct 2012)

tripack dijo:


> Hay algo a medio camino entre estas máquinas de afeitar con cuchillas y las normales gilettes con recambio? Me da miedo afeitarme con estas cosas tan afiladas sin protección.



No te preocupes ,es dificil cortarse. Eso si, te recomiendo que empieces con las derby, yo no me corto con ellas y con las astra un peq corte si que me lleve.A mi las derby me gustan pero duran muy poco.


----------



## ponzi (26 Oct 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Gracias por las aclaraciones sobre el Tabac  je je...
> 
> Ah y el Nomad lo compre en Amazon Uk pero entre envió y demás te viene a salir por lo mismo en cuchilleria simon de madrid centro. Y hay una variante de ese jabon que se llama sandalwood que no he olido aún.
> 
> PD: la web de correos me dice que mi envio aun no está ...es decir, que por ese número no le viene nada. Saliço de allí el 4 de oct. en fin.....



Mira el localizador por la,web del turko. El pedido deberia estar ya en España


----------



## ponzi (27 Oct 2012)

kiff35 dijo:


> Las Perma-Sharp son las mejores hojas que he probado hasta ahora, una lástima que sean de las mas carillas, aunque les saco cinco afeitados.
> 
> El turco tiene auntenticas gangas:
> 
> ...



Las perma tambien las compras en el turko?


----------



## BlackBlood (28 Oct 2012)

Dejo un par de enlaces para mostrar la diferencia de precios que hay en ebay con respecto a hojas de afeitar:

PERMA-SHARP

1000'S PERMA-SHARP DOUBLE EDGE SAFETY RAZOR BLADES | eBay *Price:£120.00*
500'S PERMA-SHARP DOUBLE EDGE SAFETY RAZOR BLADES | eBay *Price:£65.00*
100'S PERMA-SHARP DOUBLE EDGE SAFETY RAZOR BLADES | eBay *Price:£14.00*

ASTRA PLATINUM

1000 ASTRA PLATINUM DOUBLE EDGE BLADE - SPECIAL OFFER | eBay *Price:£60.00*
500 ASTRA PLATINUM DOUBLE EDGE BLADE - SPECIAL OFFER | eBay *Price:£32.00*
ASTRA Superior Platinum 100 Double Edge Razor Blades | eBay *Price:£16.49*

DERBY EXTRA

DERBY EXTRA 1000 PIECES DOUBLE EDGE BLADE -FREE SHIPPING- DONT MISS | eBay *Price:£52.00*
DERBY EXTRA 500 PIECES DOUBLE EDGE BLADE -FREE SHIPPING- DONT MISS | eBay *Price:£30.00*
Derby Extra 100 Double Edge Razor Blades | eBay *Price:£10.99*

GILLETTE 7 O CLOCK YELLLOW

1000 GILLETTE 7 O CLOCK YELLLOW DOUBLE EDGE SAFETY RAZOR CUT THROAT BLADES | eBay *Price:£130.00*
100 GILLETTE 7 O CLOCK YELLLOW DOUBLE EDGE SAFETY RAZOR CUT THROAT BLADES | eBay *Price:£15.00*

WILKINSON SWORD

WILKINSON SWORD DOUBLE EDGE RAZOR BLADES, 500 BLADES | eBay *Price:£46.00*
100 Wilkinson Sword CLASSIC Double Edge Razor Blades - Made in GERMANY | eBay *Price:US $24.99
Approximately £15.52*

Se puede ver que las astra son muy baratas en lotes de 1000 o 500, pero más caras que las gillette y las perma-sharp en lotes de 100.

1000 perma-sharp (£120.00) = 2x1000 astra (£60.00)
100 perma-sharp (£14.00)< 100 astra (£16.49)

Bueno, para finalizar me gustaría decir que para iniciarse en el afeitado clásico las derby son muy recomendables ya que es casi imposible cortarse o irritarse con ellas incluso afeitandote a contrapelo. Mucha gente dice que las astra son mejores, pero no creo que sea así, las astra a mí me han cortado de la ostia dejandome el cuello lleno de sangre y con una irritación monumental. Ahora solo las uso para los afeitados diarios a favor del crecimiento del pelo. Cuando quiero afeitarme a contrapelo uso las derby, que incluso pasandola sin tener espuma en la cara no me irritan nada, eso si, sin ejercer presión.

La maquina que utilizo es una merkur futur.


----------



## menos_16 (28 Oct 2012)

Me apunto al afeitado clasico aprovechando que tengo una maqiina heredada...

He pillado un lote de 50 cuchillas 
www.ebay.es/itm/321004498774?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Creo que no esta mal aunque no he buscado mucho, 4 minutos.:...
tontofonando

Editado para rectificar emlace.


----------



## BlackBlood (28 Oct 2012)

menos_16 dijo:


> Me apunto al afeitado clasico aprovechando que tengo una maqiina heredada...
> 
> He pillado un lote de 50 cuchillas
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=?tem.view&id=321004498774
> ...



Tu enlace no lleva a ningún producto.


----------



## Leovigildo (28 Oct 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Acabo de ver que me pillé mi Mühle R106 a finales/mitad de Enero.
> 
> Eso significa que en 9 meses más o menos me he gastado: los euros de la Mühle + el pack de cuchillas + jabón + brocha.
> ... Así a bote pronto, al acabar el año me saldrá a unos 6,5 euros escasos (al mes) el afeitado sin lonchafinear mucho (la Mühle la pude comprar más barata por internet, pero como era novato, preferí en tienda física, el jabón es Nomad, muy bueno, y la brocha Vie Long de caballo tb muy buena). La amortización pasados *dos* años promete!!! (menos de 4 euros al mes, con buenas calidades).



Hacía eones que no me pasaba por aquí y veo que ha crecido un montón el hilo. 

Me parece que en esta competición lonchafinista yo he gastado menos habiendo comprado la máquinilla sobre las michas fechas :: (ahora bien, no he probado otras cosas y ya me va tocando aventurarme).

La Edwin Jagger R89 (31) + un regalito de 5 cuchillas Derby (0) + 1 stick de la toja (1.80) + 1 brocha vielong de (9) + 1 aftershave que había por casa (0).

Total: 41.80 en 10 meses (a un ratio de afeitado cada 3-4 días). 

El stick está gastadito pero aún tiene tralla para rato. Al aftershave todavía le queda un culín. Sobre las cuhillas, me parece que he hecho el animal usando 4-5 veces cada filo numerado de la derby, pero oye, aún me queda una cuchilla sin estrenar. 

¿Para las que no están numeradas? ¿Cuántos usos hacéis vosotros? ¿Y para las no numeradas?


----------



## Cuerpo sin inquilino (28 Oct 2012)

Joder que megahilo, no había entrado porque no me afeito, me irritaba la cara, daba igual si me afeitaba con maquina eléctrica o cuchilla clásica, así que hace un porrón de años pase del tema, seguramente ya lo habrá dicho alguien, no me he leído las más de 50 pagina, por si acaso:







Con una maquina normal y corriente de cortar el pelo te afeitas y barba de tres días perpetua, fin del asunto y barato a mas no poder, no hace falta ni jabón, ni after shave, ni cuchillas, coste 0 o casi, lo que te cueste la maquina.


----------



## murpi (3 Nov 2012)

Acabo de hacer mi primera compra al turco: 10 Bic, 10 astra superior, 10 derby, 10 shark, 1 bloque de aluminio y el jabón de lavanda que habéis puesto antes. 

Iba a pedir algo más, pero por el peso del jabón, al añadir otro los gastos de envío se iban a 9,90$. 

Ahora a esperar un par de semanas a que llegue.


----------



## ponzi (3 Nov 2012)

Despues de 2 semanas me gustan mas las derby, me veo mas confiado.Si alguien quiere astra verdes las cambio por derby


----------



## ponzi (3 Nov 2012)

murpi dijo:


> Acabo de hacer mi primera compra al turco: 10 Bic, 10 astra superior, 10 derby, 10 shark, 1 bloque de aluminio y el jabón de lavanda que habéis puesto antes.
> 
> Iba a pedir algo más, pero por el peso del jabón, al añadir otro los gastos de envío se iban a 9,90$.
> 
> Ahora a esperar un par de semanas a que llegue.



Aluminio??: Te refieres al bloque de alumbre. Al dartelo por las heridas pica un poco pero hace coagule al instante y todos los cortes se curan en menos de un dia,es mano de santo.


----------



## murpi (3 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Aluminio??: Te refieres al bloque de alumbre. Al dartelo por las heridas pica un poco pero hace coagule al instante y todos los cortes se curan en menos de un dia,es mano de santo.



Sí que me refiero al alumbre. Ya llevaba tiempo con ganas de tener uno para pasármelo por la cara después de afeitarme. 

En cuanto al picor no hay problema. He sido usuario del Floid mentolado vigoroso )


----------



## ponzi (3 Nov 2012)

murpi dijo:


> Sí que me refiero al alumbre. Ya llevaba tiempo con ganas de tener uno para pasármelo por la cara después de afeitarme.
> 
> En cuanto al picor no hay problema. He sido usuario del Floid mentolado vigoroso )



Aun no he probado el floid, de momento estoy con aqua velva y muy contento.El alumbre yo te recomendaria que solo lo uses para las heridas ya que si no te dejara una sensacion un poco extraña en la piel.


----------



## murpi (3 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Aun no he probado el floid, de momento estoy con aqua velva y muy contento.El alumbre yo te recomendaria que solo lo uses para las heridas ya que si no te dejara una sensacion un poco extraña en la piel.




¿Puedo haber leído en foros de afeitado clásico que se suelen pasar el alumbre después de afeitarse? 

Creo que la razón para ello es que desinfecta la piel, lo que hace que no salgan granos.


----------



## ponzi (3 Nov 2012)

murpi dijo:


> ¿Puedo haber leído en foros de afeitado clásico que se suelen pasar el alumbre después de afeitarse?
> 
> Creo que la razón para ello es que desinfecta la piel, lo que hace que no salgan granos.



Creo que ademas es desinfectante.Yo nunca he tenido el problema de los granos asi que en ese aspecto no puedo ayudarte.Lo que si se es que cicatriza las heridas al momento y eso ya vale su peso en oro. A mi me gusta mas la sensacion del tonico aqua velva para despues del afeitado que el alumbre pero eso ya ira en funcion de gustos.


----------



## tasator (3 Nov 2012)

Mi postafeitado normalmente consiste en una pasada de alumbre que dejo actuar mientras limpio la brocha y el bol, para aplicar después de aclarar el alumbre aqua velva (cada día me gusta más), y si tengo ganas a veces al cabo de un rato echo un bálsamo (nivea o weleda, este último bueno aunque algo graso).

Pero en esto cada uno es de una manera y lo mejor es ir probando e ir viendo que es lo que mejor te va o lo que te resulta más agradable, no esta mal probar siguiendo los consejos ajenos, pero al final cada cual tiene sus rutinas y procedimientos y lo que a uno le va bien o agrada no tiene necesariamente que irte bien a ti... lo mejor, probar y experimentar, y a partir de ahí encontrar tu propia rutina de afeitado.


----------



## Doctor Casa (3 Nov 2012)

:: Bueno hamijos, yo empiezo a impacientarme con este tema: 
Esto es lo que sale en mi cuenta de la tienda turca. Resalto la fecha de pedido y el número referencia: 






Y esto, lo que sale en Correos.es cuando introduzco ese código: :ouch:







Por cierto, el alumbre tb es un excelente desodorante lonchafinista. Y es verdad que cicatriza genial. 

¿Alguien sabe si en el corte inglés venden las 7'oclock de caja amarilla? 8:





ponzi dijo:


> Antes me daba grima pasarme la cuchilla de 4 hojas por la cara y ahora afeitarse es un placer.



Tienes razón: antes era un engorro y lo hacía con ganas de terminar. Ahora es un ratito tranquilo que me dedico, y del que disfruto.


----------



## ponzi (3 Nov 2012)

tasator dijo:


> Mi postafeitado normalmente consiste en una pasada de alumbre que dejo actuar mientras limpio la brocha y el bol, para aplicar después de aclarar el alumbre aqua velva (cada día me gusta más), y si tengo ganas a veces al cabo de un rato echo un bálsamo (nivea o weleda, este último bueno aunque algo graso).
> 
> Pero en esto cada uno es de una manera y lo mejor es ir probando e ir viendo que es lo que mejor te va o lo que te resulta más agradable, no esta mal probar siguiendo los consejos ajenos, pero al final cada cual tiene sus rutinas y procedimientos y lo que a uno le va bien o agrada no tiene necesariamente que irte bien a ti... lo mejor, probar y experimentar, y a partir de ahí encontrar tu propia rutina de afeitado.



Has probado el Tabac? a mi cada dia me gusta mas. Ese y el wilkinson son mis favoritos.Cuando se me acabe probare el nomad que algunos han hablado muy bien de el. Lo que si puedo decir es que usando jabon,brocha y una maq clasica la calidad del afeitado se incrementa de forma considerable. Antes me daba grima pasarme la cuchilla de 4 hojas por la cara y ahora afeitarse es un placer.


----------



## Doctor Casa (3 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Cuando se me acabe probare el nomad que algunos han hablado muy bien de el.
> 
> El Nomad es jabón, ojo, no loción.
> Consejo sobre mi post de arriba, please.


----------



## ponzi (3 Nov 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> ponzi dijo:
> 
> 
> > Cuando se me acabe probare el nomad que algunos han hablado muy bien de el.
> ...


----------



## ramiro (4 Nov 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> :: Bueno hamijos, yo empiezo a impacientarme con este tema: Esto es lo que sale en mi cuenta de la tienda turca. Resalto la fecha de pedido y el número referencia:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Lo ponen en transporte un mes después ? :: Bueno, eso te garantiza que el manipulado ha sido extensivo, la firgen..... Has contactado con ellos?

tema alumbre: im-presionante para los tajos cochineros; lo mejor.


----------



## brasidas (4 Nov 2012)

Te lo habra "perdido" correos. A mi el ultimo envio que era pequeño y no lo pedi certificado me vino "explorado" y como no les pareceria util llego todo sin problemas, Con los certificados me ha llegado todo bien siempre. Suerte


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2012)

brasidas dijo:


> Te lo habra "perdido" correos. A mi el ultimo envio que era pequeño y no lo pedi certificado me vino "explorado" y como no les pareceria util llego todo sin problemas, Con los certificados me ha llegado todo bien siempre. Suerte



A mi tambien me tardo mucho, como un mes. En mi pedido fue por culpa de las aduanas, tardo mas dentro de España que de Turkia a España.


----------



## murpi (4 Nov 2012)

Estoy pensando en comprarme una maquinilla buena, como por ejemplo una Merkur. 

La que tengo ahora la consiguió mi padre en un estanco de pueblo, que estaba liquidando lo que tenía por 1€, pero es bastante mala y el paso del tiempo le está sentando muy mal.


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2012)

murpi dijo:


> Estoy pensando en comprarme una maquinilla buena, como por ejemplo una Merkur.
> 
> La que tengo ahora la consiguió mi padre en un estanco de pueblo, que estaba liquidando lo que tenía por 1€, pero es bastante mala y el paso del tiempo le está sentando muy mal.



La mulher r89 es muy buena y vale 30 eu


----------



## murpi (4 Nov 2012)

kiff35 dijo:


> En este sitio tienen buenos precios, yo también las estoy mirando, me compré para empezar una Wehisi y el tornillo empieza a dar muestras de fatiga, así que le pediré a los reyes una Edwing Jeager o una Mulhe.
> 
> Maquinas Clasicas De Afeitar



Estaba mirando esta tienda. Casi seguro la compraré aquí o en Gifts And Care - Gifts&Care si no me indicáis una tienda mejor. Ambas son españolas y los gastos de envío son bastante contenidos.


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2012)

murpi dijo:


> Estaba mirando esta tienda. Casi seguro la compraré aquí o en Gifts And Care - Gifts&Care si no me indicáis una tienda mejor. Ambas son españolas y los gastos de envío son bastante contenidos.



La maquina la compre en una web que se posteo en este mismo hilo. No es ninguna de las dos que has puesto. Muhle r89 =30 eu


----------



## murpi (4 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> La maquina la compre en una web que se posteo en este mismo hilo. No es ninguna de las dos que has puesto. Muhle r89 =30 eu



¿Recuerdas la tienda? He estado mirando en dos tiendas inglesas. En una no la tenían en stock, y en la otra creo que cobraban 10 libras de gastos de envío.


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2012)

murpi dijo:


> ¿Recuerdas la tienda? He estado mirando en dos tiendas inglesas. En una no la tenían en stock, y en la otra creo que cobraban 10 libras de gastos de envío.



http://www.casa-rodriguez.com/


----------



## Zhukov (4 Nov 2012)

Leovigildo dijo:


> Sobre las cuhillas, me parece que he hecho el animal usando 4-5 veces cada filo numerado de la derby, pero oye, aún me queda una cuchilla sin estrenar.
> 
> ¿Para las que no están numeradas? ¿Cuántos usos hacéis vosotros? ¿Y para las no numeradas?



¿El número ese sirve para algo? : No entiendo cómo lo haces para afeitarte siempre con el mismo lado a menos que uses una navaja. Yo le doy vueltas a la maquinilla en la mano me afeito hasta que está llena de espuma y pelos y entonces le doy la vuelta y uso el otro lado, y cuando ese también está sucio, aclaro.

Por otra parte, que yo sepa, una cuchilla sólo tiene dos filos, da igual que la pongas por la cara A (1-2) o la B (3-4). Yo me afeito a diario y cambio la cuchilla cada semana.

Pienso que necesito una maquinilla mejor porque con la Wilkinson de plástico me hago puntos rojos y algún corte si no tengo cuidado o me afeito con prisas. También es que mis hojas Gillete Premium rusas son bastante afiladas.


En cuanto a los cortes y el alumbre. Compré una vez una barrita de esas en el Carrefour, una estafa, no paraba nada el sangrado y se deshizo enseguida. Ya no lo venden, porque era un producto malísimo. Luego probé con un bálsamo aftershave de Sanex que lleva alumbre disuelto. Tampoco me ha convencido, porque es muy pastoso, y no hay forma de sacarlo del bote, sospecho que precisamente porque lleva alumbre disuelto, o igual he comprado un bote malo. Por lo menos ayudaba algo.

Por curiosidad pregunté en la farmacia si tenían alumbre, y aunque me han clavado 4 euros por el "Stick cortasangre Maries" tengo que reconocer que ha sido buena compra. El efecto es casi instantáneo, y funciona de verdad! Mano de santo. Eso sí, escuece bastante al aplicarlo en la herida. Si alguien sabe dónde comprar el alumbre barato para ahorrarme dinero y derramamiento de sangre, ruego me lo indiquen.


A pesar de los cortes y la irritación, que parecen inevitables, me compensa el dinero que me ahorro y el apurado es incomparable. Creo que lo que necesito es una maquinilla mejor a tornillo que no se afloje de repente como la de plástico y me permita graduar mejor cuanta cuchilla asoma y el ángulo de corte.

¿Sugerencias?


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2012)

Zhukov dijo:


> ¿El número ese sirve para algo? : No entiendo cómo lo haces para afeitarte siempre con el mismo lado a menos que uses una navaja. Yo le doy vueltas a la maquinilla en la mano me afeito hasta que está llena de espuma y pelos y entonces le doy la vuelta y uso el otro lado, y cuando ese también está sucio, aclaro.
> 
> Por otra parte, que yo sepa, una cuchilla sólo tiene dos filos, da igual que la pongas por la cara A (1-2) o la B (3-4). Yo me afeito a diario y cambio la cuchilla cada semana.
> 
> ...



Con la muhle r89, cuchillas derby y jabon tabac dudo que te cortes. El alumbre del turko es bueno y barato


----------



## BlackBlood (4 Nov 2012)

murpi dijo:


> Estaba mirando esta tienda. Casi seguro la compraré aquí o en Gifts And Care - Gifts&Care si no me indicáis una tienda mejor. Ambas son españolas y los gastos de envío son bastante contenidos.



Yo te recomiendo gifts and care. Yo compré ahí hace un mes más o menos y fue todo bien. Fue una compra de 115€ con gastos de envío gratis y con regalo.

Si vas a comprar maquinilla te recomiendo la Merkur Futur ajustable que es la que yo compré o la Edwin Jagger "Barley" DE89.


----------



## murpi (4 Nov 2012)

BlackBlood dijo:


> Yo te recomiendo gifts and care. Yo compré ahí hace un mes más o menos y fue todo bien. Fue una compra de 115€ con gastos de envío gratis y con regalo.
> 
> Si vas a comprar maquinilla te recomiendo la Merkur Futur ajustable que es la que yo compré o la Edwin Jagger "Barley" DE89.



La Futur se me va mucho de precio. Viendo tiendas he visto una Merkur de peine abierto que me gusta bastante, e igual va a ser la elegida. 

También he visto una de tipo "slang", pero a pesar de que ya llevo varios años afeitándome con maquinilla de doble hoja, y sólo me he cortado una vez, no me atrevo a comprarme una maquinilla tan agresiva.


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> http://www.casa-rodriguez.com/











murpi dijo:


> La Futur se me va mucho de precio. Viendo tiendas he visto una Merkur de peine abierto que me gusta bastante, e igual va a ser la elegida.
> 
> También he visto una de tipo "slang", pero a pesar de que ya llevo varios años afeitándome con maquinilla de doble hoja, y sólo me he cortado una vez, no me atrevo a comprarme una maquinilla tan agresiva.



Te posteado la tienda donde yo compre la muhler r89 por 30 eu, yo estoy muy contento.


----------



## Doctor Casa (5 Nov 2012)

Yo ando muy contento con mi *Muhle R106*, pero vamos que no soy experto en el tema. 

Me alivia lo que dice *Ponzi* de que el envío le tardó un mes. Me da esperanzas de que no esté del todo perdido. De todas maneras, hace que la tienda turca sea para pensárselo, dados estos tiempos de entrega. 

Por cierto, va un thanks para Vd por lo de Casa Rodríguez. Muy buenos precios. Tiene delito lo mío: 6 años viviendo en Valencia centro y no lo conocía. Habré pasado x delante mil veces, pero no sabía que tenían estas cosas.


----------



## BlackBlood (5 Nov 2012)

murpi dijo:


> La Futur se me va mucho de precio. Viendo tiendas he visto una Merkur de peine abierto que me gusta bastante, e igual va a ser la elegida.
> 
> También he visto una de tipo "slang", pero a pesar de que ya llevo varios años afeitándome con maquinilla de doble hoja, y sólo me he cortado una vez, no me atrevo a comprarme una maquinilla tan agresiva.



Antes de comprarte una maquinilla te recomiendo que te pases por afeitadoclasico.com y foroafeitado.com y mires las revisiones de las maquinillas y los comentarios de las revisiones, así te harás una idea de como es la maquinilla.

Las maquinillas de peine abierto tienen fama de ser más agresivas.


----------



## murpi (6 Nov 2012)

No me extraña que el turco tarde. 

Hice el pedido el sábado, y sigue procesándolo. Es normal que el fin de semana no trabaje, pero en varias tiendas online españolas ya tendría el pedido en casa.


----------



## Doctor Casa (6 Nov 2012)

murpi dijo:


> No me extraña que el turco tarde.
> 
> Hice el pedido el sábado, y sigue procesándolo. Es normal que el fin de semana no trabaje, pero en varias tiendas online españolas ya tendría el pedido en casa.



Pues según han dicho por aquí, el problema parece estar en Hispanistán, rollo aduana. Aunque en mi caso es un sobre con dos cajitas de 10, así que es como una carta normal ::


----------



## Sons of Anarchy (6 Nov 2012)

A mi me pasa igual con un paquete de 100 de Derby's. Espero que llegue pronto porque a este paso...

Saludos


Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## murpi (6 Nov 2012)

Sons of Anarchy dijo:


> A mi me pasa igual con un paquete de 100 de Derby's. Espero que llegue pronto porque a este paso...
> 
> Saludos
> 
> ...



Mi pedido sigue en proceso. Se ve que los turcos son un poco lentos trabajando :XX:


----------



## ponzi (7 Nov 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Yo ando muy contento con mi *Muhle R106*, pero vamos que no soy experto en el tema.
> 
> Me alivia lo que dice *Ponzi* de que el envío le tardó un mes. Me da esperanzas de que no esté del todo perdido. De todas maneras, hace que la tienda turca sea para pensárselo, dados estos tiempos de entrega.
> 
> Por cierto, va un thanks para Vd por lo de Casa Rodríguez. Muy buenos precios. Tiene delito lo mío: 6 años viviendo en Valencia centro y no lo conocía. Habré pasado x delante mil veces, pero no sabía que tenían estas cosas.



De nada  La tienda la conoci gracias a otro forero que la posteo. Por cierto si estas interesado tengo astra(verdes) y derby.Si quieres te vendo alguna por si quieres ir probando


----------



## Doctor Casa (7 Nov 2012)

Sons of Anarchy dijo:


> A mi me pasa igual con un paquete de 100 de Derby's. Espero que llegue pronto porque a este paso...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2



Según se ha dicho por aquí en este hilo, la ha cagado Vd al comprar tantas Derbys; al parecer no son gran cosa. Yo las que he usado me van muy bien el primer afeitado y a partir de ahí se ponen correosas 



ponzi dijo:


> De nada  La tienda la conoci gracias a otro forero que la posteo. Por cierto si estas interesado tengo astra(verdes) y derby.Si quieres te vendo alguna por si quieres ir probando



Gracias! Pues si en unas semanas no me llegan las Astra, se lo digo y así las pruebo de todas formas. Por lo visto estamos ambos en Madriz centro, así que no sería difícil. 

Por cierto, he estado leyendo reseñas sobre jabones (Wool Fat, Taylor of Old Bond Street Avocado/ Lime & Lemon, otros de Crabtree & Evelyn, etc.) y apetece probar alguno de ellos, que la gente pone bastante por las nubes; pero el "problema" es no tener un lugar físico para ir y _olisquear_ un poco. 
Si son todos como el Nomad, pueden durar un par de años cada uno (apenas se ha gastado en todo este tiempo), y si pides uno y no te gusta nada el olor o algo... en fin. ¿habéis probado alguno de estos?


----------



## alopaco (7 Nov 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Por cierto, he estado leyendo reseñas sobre jabones (Wool Fat, Taylor of Old Bond Street Avocado/ Lime & Lemon, otros de Crabtree & Evelyn, etc.) y apetece probar alguno de ellos, que la gente pone bastante por las nubes... en fin. ¿habéis probado alguno de estos?



EL MWF es la suavidad prensada en jabón, es muy bueno, imagino que será por la lanolina que lleva... y si puedes, compra el bol de cerámica porque es muy bonito. El olor no es ninguna maravilla, pero es una compra muy buena.

El Siena de Crabtree es como el Nomad en cuanto a composición, pero tiene un olor más.... serio, como de afeitado inglés, no se si me explico... Y el bol de madera de esta marca es fantástico.

El Tobs Avocado es genial, pero su olor es muy característico, o te gusta (mi caso) o lo odias (el de muchos) Este no lo compraría sin olerlo antes... :no:

En cualquier caso, antes de estos, compraría el Stick de La Toja si no lo has hecho ya. Es mejor que muchos jabones mucho más caros y el aroma es fantástico. :baba:

Saludos. 

PD. Para los Crab y MWF compraría en amazon.uk; el Tobs creo que lo tienen en Gift&Care y son de aquí, además de muy serios.


----------



## Sons of Anarchy (7 Nov 2012)

Me pedí tantas porque las había probado y no me parecieron tan malas....pero ya me estoy arrepintiendo. Según el correo, hoy me las ha enviado el turco...al menos que no lleguen demasiado tarde.

Eso sí, soy de barba cerrada, muy cerrada y cualquier cuchilla de las que he probado hasta ahora me duran como mucho cuatro afeitados, algunas tres.
De momento las que más me gustan las Personna, y ya he encargado unas Feather.

Las Derby, las gastaré rápido creo, si no me las comeré con patatas.

Saludos.


Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (7 Nov 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Según se ha dicho por aquí en este hilo, la ha cagado Vd al comprar tantas Derbys; al parecer no son gran cosa. Yo las que he usado me van muy bien el primer afeitado y a partir de ahí se ponen correosas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si eso mandame un privado. No he probado esos jabones. El de wilkinson sword vale 3 eu y sale muy bueno y el tabac es de una calidad suprema, este ultimo lo tienes en la,seccion de afeitado de ECI (yo lo compre en el de Goya)


----------



## ponzi (7 Nov 2012)

Sons of Anarchy dijo:


> Me pedí tantas porque las había probado y no me parecieron tan malas....pero ya me estoy arrepintiendo. Según el correo, hoy me las ha enviado el turco...al menos que no lleguen demasiado tarde.
> 
> Eso sí, soy de barba cerrada, muy cerrada y cualquier cuchilla de las que he probado hasta ahora me duran como mucho cuatro afeitados, algunas tres.
> De momento las que más me gustan las Personna, y ya he encargado unas Feather.
> ...



Si quieres te cambio un paquete de Astra por otro de Derby. Si no tendre que comprar mas derby ya que me quede corto con el pedido


----------



## kemado (7 Nov 2012)

BlackBlood dijo:


> Antes de comprarte una maquinilla te recomiendo que te pases por afeitadoclasico.com y foroafeitado.com y mires las revisiones de las maquinillas y los comentarios de las revisiones, así te harás una idea de como es la maquinilla.
> 
> Las maquinillas de peine abierto tienen fama de ser más agresivas.



*No os lo toméis como dogma de lo que leáis por ahí, a cada uno le va de distinta manera.
*
Yo, asesorado por un conocido que tenia varios modelos, me compre la Merkur 25C de peine abierto. Según los foros "supuestamente más agresiva".
Ni un problema, salvo las irritaciones primeras hasta que aprendes a no apretar tanto y a evitar los desplazamientos que no van en la dirección del mango. Tengo barba cerrada y fuerte.

*Es más, creo que es una muy buena maquina para empezar, ya que el peine te marca el angulo adecuado a usar, pues o te lo dibuja o no te afeita. *

Muchas veces, cuchillas y maquinas que has usado durante el periodo de practicas y no te han gustado, con el tiempo te dan sorpresas...


----------



## Sons of Anarchy (7 Nov 2012)

Por mi perfecto y así las pruebo. En cuanto me lleguen te lo digo y si te interesa podemos hacer el cambio.

Saludos


Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## murpi (7 Nov 2012)

Ya me ha enviado el paquete el turco. Ahora a esperar unas semanas.


----------



## tripack (7 Nov 2012)

Me suelo afeitar una vez en semana y cuando ya tengo la barba que me pica. Es decir, o me paso la maquinilla del pelo primero antes (llevandome unos cuantos tirones desagradables) o tardo un buen rato con cuchilla gillete proglide.

¿El afeitado clásico puede irme bien o es sólo para afeitarte a diario sin tener el pelo demasiado largo?


----------



## Cajero Jefe (7 Nov 2012)

tripack dijo:


> Me suelo afeitar una vez en semana y cuando ya tengo la barba que me pica. Es decir, o me paso la maquinilla del pelo primero antes (llevandome unos cuantos tirones desagradables) o tardo un buen rato con cuchilla gillete proglide.
> 
> ¿El afeitado clásico puede irme bien o es sólo para afeitarte a diario sin tener el pelo demasiado largo?



Con maquinilla clásica no vas a tener el problema de que se te atasque con los pelos largos y te de tirones como con la multihoja.

Yo me afeito sin mayor problema ya me haya tirado una semana sin afeitarme como habiéndome afeitado el día antes. Únicamente haces una pasada o dos más y ya está.

Mi esquema normal es este:
Pasada 1 – A favor del pelo
Pasada 2 – De lado/oblicuo
Pasada 3 – A contrapelo

Con esto me afeito y quedo decente aunque no suave suave, pero para el día a día lo prefiero, para no irritar mucho la piel.


----------



## Doctor Casa (9 Nov 2012)

No os váis a creer lo que he visto. :

-Cuchillería Simón, calle Espoz y Mina, Madriz. 

UN paquetito de 10 cuchillas Merkur (que no tienen además muy buena fama, pero bueno), lo pretenden colar por nada menos que 11 Euros!!!!!! 
Que no, que no es broma. En este hilo la gente compra paquetes de 10 cuchillas Personna por 0,80!!!! 

Supongo que habrán pensado que _si pica alguno, pues picó._

Esa es una de las cosas que más echo de menos de vivir en UK. Allí al menos no tienes esa cansina sensación de que en el momento que no estés alerta, alguien te la va a clavar bien clavada. Es agotador. 

Por desconocimiento total, en su día compré en la otra cuchillería simón mi Mühle R106, pero sólo era una pizca más cara que online y me apetecía verla antes y tal.... pero vamos que casi todos los artículos estaban infladísimos. Jabón de afeitar por 35 euros y demás....


----------



## BlackBlood (9 Nov 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> No os váis a creer lo que he visto. :
> 
> -Cuchillería Simón, calle Espoz y Mina, Madriz.
> 
> ...



Es que te iva a regalar también un cuchillo y te lo iva a envolver para regalo con la piel de tu espalda para dejarte así ::


----------



## guruguru (9 Nov 2012)

no se si ya lo ha puesto alguien, pero aceite de oliva en toda la barba 5 minutos antees del afeitado, te afeitas y los pelos caen solos. Además de quedarte la cara bien hidratada


----------



## El Asesor Enmajcarao (10 Nov 2012)

Alguien ha probado estas?

http://bimg1.mlstatic.com/hojita-de...argentina-sin-uso_MLA-F-2696058947_052012.jpg

Para mi son de las más afiladas y duraderas que he probado, aunque perdonan muy poco. 

¿Como las comparais con las demás?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Nov 2012)

Cajero Jefe dijo:


> Con maquinilla clásica no vas a tener el problema de que se te atasque con los pelos largos y te de tirones como con la multihoja.
> 
> Yo me afeito sin mayor problema ya me haya tirado una semana sin afeitarme como habiéndome afeitado el día antes. Únicamente haces una pasada o dos más y ya está.
> 
> ...



Me ha parecido interesante.

Con Navaja ( Diestro ):

- A contrapelo desde la nuez hasta oreja ( Lado izquierdo )
- A favor mejilla derecha, desde oreja hasta cuello.
- A contrapelo lado derecho desde nuez mejilla derecha.
- Oblicuo y a favor bigote.


----------



## El Asesor Enmajcarao (10 Nov 2012)

Con navaja, lo peor es el bigote. Para mí son los pelos más duros, que dejo para el final cuando ya no me queda paciencia.

Muchas veces aparco la filarmónica y me paso a la doble filo tradicional antes de liarla y usarla como una slant



Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Me ha parecido interesante.
> 
> Con Navaja ( Diestro ):
> 
> ...


----------



## bladu (11 Nov 2012)

Hola, 

Yo uso las Gilette de plastico azules desechables nunca consigo el apurado perfecto y ira que me jode porque me afeito dos veces, me duran alrededor de 4 afeitados, despues empiezan a irritarme demasiado la piel y me hago cortes, (tengo la piel fina). 

Vamos que son una mierda. 

Antes de empezar a usar las cuchillas Gilette usaba maquina de afeitar, pero tampoco me convencia mucho su resultado, tampoco llegaba al apurado y me irritaba la piel.

Quiero cambiar de cuchillas, una que apure, pero sin dejarme la piel y que duren de tiempo, ¿me recomendais alguna de dichas caracteristicas en relacion-calidad precio?

Gracias


----------



## ponzi (11 Nov 2012)

bladu dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Yo uso las Gilette de plastico azules desechables nunca consigo el apurado perfecto y ira que me jode porque me afeito dos veces, me duran alrededor de 4 afeitados, despues empiezan a irritarme demasiado la piel y me hago cortes, (tengo la piel fina).
> 
> ...



Muhler r89 por 30 eu + para empezar cuchillas Derby (apuran bien y respetan bastante la piel) + jabon tabac


----------



## Garbatella (11 Nov 2012)

La verdad es que de las diversas prácticas snob en las que he podido incurrir (o incurro) en mi día a día, el afeitado nunca me lo había planteado.

Mi caso es algo especial... Digamos que me gusta (y está comprobado que me queda bien) el rollo de la barba de 1, 2 y hasta 3 días. Con lo cual uso una cortadora de barba, esta para ser más exactos:







La uso sin peine directamente, así el afeitado es casi como el de un día después de haberse afeitado con una maquinilla eléctrica. Me parece muy cómodo, limpio (ya que tiene un sistema de aspiración de aire) y rápido. 

Pero como digo, me llama la atención este mundo del afeitado clásico, y quizás me de por un cambio de aires. Lanzo preguntas de novato:

¿Pasar a un afeitado clásico mejorará el trato a mi piel? (en un principio, el recortado de máquina no parece hacerme mal)
¿Qué duración tiene un afeitado clásico?
Adquirida práctica, ¿de cuánto tiempo hablamos para un afeitado?

saludos y gracias!


----------



## Cosmopolita (13 Nov 2012)

Para cortes gel de PRORASO.


----------



## Cajero Jefe (13 Nov 2012)

Garbatella dijo:


> La verdad es que de las diversas prácticas snob en las que he podido incurrir (o incurro) en mi día a día, el afeitado nunca me lo había planteado.
> 
> Mi caso es algo especial... Digamos que me gusta (y está comprobado que me queda bien) el rollo de la barba de 1, 2 y hasta 3 días. Con lo cual uso una cortadora de barba, esta para ser más exactos:
> 
> ...




Pos hombre, si a ti te gusta llevar barba de 2-3 días no se me ocurre otra cosa mejor que la que haces, porque con el aparato ese te apañas la barba rapidamente y te deja con el largo ese que te gusta. Y no te irrita ni nada.

Para el caso de pegarte un afeitado a fondo de vez en cuando, usar maquinilla clásica, jabón y brocha es algo mil veces mejor que usar maquinilla de afeitar o multihojas y geles/espumas de bote. Por la enorme variedad de productos y por el propio ritual del afeitado, que se estira mucho más y personalmente yo disfruto bastante. Y la irritación es mucho menor, pues al menos para mí las maquinas eléctricas eran muy agresivas y me llenaban la cara de rojeces y lo mismo con la multihoja, que tienes 4-5 cuchillas pasando varias veces por la cara cuando con la clásica es solo una cuchilla que te la pasas por la cara vez por pasada, y con tres o cuatro estás afeitado.

Las primeras veces te puedes tirar fácil 25-30 minutos entre que montas espuma y te vas dando pasadas. Luego irás adquiriendo más soltura y confianza con la brocha y maquinilla y todo se hará más rápido, y un afeitado exprés lo tienes en menos de 10 minutos. Pero los buenos y que se disfrutan son los largos, los que haces sin prisa.


----------



## Garbatella (13 Nov 2012)

Intesante... Creo que podria alternarlo alternarlo con el afeitado de maquina, de tal forma que cada 2 semanas darme un afeitado clasico.

Un kit para empezar con un presupuesto de 50-75e?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## alopaco (13 Nov 2012)

Garbatella dijo:


> Intesante...
> Un kit para empezar con un presupuesto de 50-75e?



Para empezar en el mundillo del afeitado clásico yo recomiendo siempre lo siguiente:






Mühle R89 - Maquinilla de culto, con el peso adecuado, el peine cerrado y el mango perfecto para empezar, al llevar estriado no se te resbalará como otras...
MÜHLE R89 Classic wet shave Safety Razor






Brocha Semogue 1305 - Una brocha muy buena y bonita, que hidratándola cumple como las de tejón o mejor. Ideal para jabones duros...
Semogue 1305 Shaving Brush [Boar Hair] - &euro;11.34 : Vintage Scent, Products for Gentlemen






Jabón Tabac - Perfecto para espumar fácilmente, hidratante y un aroma brutal. Este viene con bol de vidrio blanco...
Jabon afeitar Tabac 125 grs. bol ceramica - ® Varonia Personal Care






Cuchillas Red Personna - Las más suaves para comenzar con un buen apurado, aunque te recomiendo un pack variado para que encuentres la que mejor se te adapte. 
Lote 50 hojas ( Red Personna + Perma-sharp + Personna + Derby + Rapira) - ® Varonia Personal Care






Floïd Vigoroso - El aftershave por excelencia. Sencillamente perfecto. 
Floid Vigoroso After Shave 150ml - Gifts&Care

Este kit son unos 80€ aproximadamente, pero empezarías como un señor. :Aplauso::Aplauso:

Claro, que también puedes ir por el lado lonchafinista (around 15€) y coger una Wilkinson Classic (brocha, cuchilla y maquinilla) un stick La Toja (muy recomendable también), y un after cualquiera... pero no será lo mismo. :S

Saludos.


----------



## Cajero Jefe (13 Nov 2012)

Yo el Tabac lo cambiaría por 4 barritas de La Toja.Me gusta bastante más y te salen las 4 por menos de 8€ (frente a los 16€ del Tabac). Las cortas en rodajas, las humedeces y las metes en un envase tipo crema de manos comprimiéndolo un poco. De esta manera te haces una pastilla de jabón bien maja que se maneja mucho mejor que el stick.

Y no olvidar la brocha. Una Vie Long de 10€ da la talla para empezar bien sin irse de precio. Mejor de caballo que cerda. Míralas en Hipercor. La de tejón de Carrefour está bien, pero si la pillas de oferta (yo compré varias a 3€). No compres las Wilkinson de tejón del Mercadona, que son muy bastas.

Y usar aceite de preafeitado Floïd mejora mucho el afeitado, al menos en mi caso. Sale a unos 6,5€.


----------



## brasidas (13 Nov 2012)

A los que quieren empezar y hasta saber si les gusta, yo no les recomendaría gastarse una pasta en productos que de lonchafinistas no tienen nada, mas bien bastante lorealistas.

Jabón : La Toja, menos de 2 euros bueno, bonito y barato, te puede durar un año.

Maquinilla: La de 8 euros en el turco, no apura mucho pero es dificil cortarse.

Cuchillas: Es un mundo, no compres mucha cantidad de ninguna,para mi las Astra verdes son la mejor opción, precio-duracion.

Locion: Yo solo uso el alumbre del turco, unos 2 euros y te dura mas de un año.

Brocha: Eso no puedo recomendar, tengo una de pelo de tejon que me costo 14 euros en un comercio local y que posiblemente llevara años en la tienda. No se que tal saldran las del turco.
Con poca pasta te afeitas un año como un señor y al año siguiente incluso con menos si no cambias de maquinilla y de brocha.


----------



## Sealand (13 Nov 2012)

alopaco dijo:


> Para empezar en el mundillo del afeitado clásico yo recomiendo siempre lo siguiente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero si te pones a comprar las cosas por separado en internet con los gastos de envío te saldrá por un pico, ¿no hay ningún kit decente para desvirgarse en esto del afeitado clásico que se pueda comprar en una sola web o tienda física a buen precio?


----------



## ponzi (13 Nov 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> Pero si te pones a comprar las cosas por separado en internet con los gastos de envío te saldrá por un pico, ¿no hay ningún kit decente para desvirgarse en esto del afeitado clásico que se pueda comprar en una sola web o tienda física a buen precio?



Comprate la muhle r89 (30eu) que viene con una derby de prueba y el jabon wilkinson en alcampo(4 eu) y si te gusta te pillas el tabac por 18 eu.


----------



## Doctor Casa (14 Nov 2012)

Al final, tanto esperar (para nada, porque aún no me ha llegado) mi diminuto pedido de prueba en el Turco (dos packs de cuchillas de nada)... 

...Y resulta que he encontrado un sitio en Madrid donde venden cuchillas a precios de gifts & care o la Casa Rodríguez de Valencia. Ayer compré tres paquetes de Astra (5 cuchillas c/u) y tres de Red Personna (10 c/u) por poco más de 4 eurillos. 45 cuchillas buenas. 
Las Personna, por ejemplo a 0.80 Eypos. Lo mismo pero sin gastos de envío 
Se llama Montané y está en plaza de Herradores 10, en Madrid junto a la Calle Mayor. 

También tienen Elios y un par de marcas más, brochas, cosas Proraso, etc. Y muy amable la chavala que me atendió. Le comenté los 11 euros de las Merkur en Cuchillería simón y se partío de risa.


----------



## la_tortue (14 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Comprate la muhle r89 (30eu) que viene con una derby de prueba y el jabon wilkinson en alcampo(4 eu) y si te gusta te pillas el tabac por 18 eu.



En ningún sitio encuentro la Mühle R89 por 30 €... suele costar un poco más (más bien unos 32€ y con los gastos de envío se sube a más de 35 €... a este precio, no es muy lonchafinismo... pero puede ser buena idea de regalo... 
Para el jabón o la crema, el tubo de 150 ml de crema La Toja sale por menos de 2 € (1,75 € si recuerdo bien en el AhoraMas).


----------



## alopaco (14 Nov 2012)

Siempre puedes buscar una tiendecita en tu ciudad; en Valencia suelo comprar en Casa Rodríguez y Cuchillería Eureka (tienen brochas Vie-Long y Semogue, maquinillas Merkur y Mühle, cuchillas Personna, etc.)

Te ahorrarás los gastos de envío y son muy majos. :Aplauso:

Saludos.


----------



## la_tortue (14 Nov 2012)

alopaco dijo:


> Siempre puedes buscar una tiendecita en tu ciudad; en Valencia suelo comprar en Casa Rodríguez y Cuchillería Eureka (tienen brochas Vie-Long y Semogue, maquinillas Merkur y Mühle, cuchillas Personna, etc.)
> 
> Te ahorrarás los gastos de envío y son muy majos. :Aplauso:
> 
> Saludos.



Correcto , pero Valencia me pilla un poco lejos... vivo en la afueras de Madrid, trabajo en Madrid, por lo que para una tienda física, tiene que ser por Madrid...
tampoco me parece mal pagar unos eurillos para el porte, al final a veces no sale tan caro si comparamos con ir (sea metro, coche, etc) a comprarlo...


----------



## ponzi (14 Nov 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Al final, tanto esperar (para nada, porque aún no me ha llegado) mi diminuto pedido de prueba en el Turco (dos packs de cuchillas de nada)...
> 
> ...Y resulta que he encontrado un sitio en Madrid donde venden cuchillas a precios de gifts & care o la Casa Rodríguez de Valencia. Ayer compré tres paquetes de Astra (5 cuchillas c/u) y tres de Red Personna (10 c/u) por poco más de 4 eurillos. 45 cuchillas buenas.
> Las Personna, por ejemplo a 0.80 Eypos. Lo mismo pero sin gastos de envío
> ...



Cual es la direccion?


----------



## ponzi (14 Nov 2012)

la_tortue dijo:


> Correcto , pero Valencia me pilla un poco lejos... vivo en la afueras de Madrid, trabajo en Madrid, por lo que para una tienda física, tiene que ser por Madrid...
> tampoco me parece mal pagar unos eurillos para el porte, al final a veces no sale tan caro si comparamos con ir (sea metro, coche, etc) a comprarlo...



Yo la compre en casa rodriguez muhle r89

http://www.casa-rodriguez.com


No hace falta ir alli, la pides por internet y te la mandan a casa


----------



## Doctor Casa (14 Nov 2012)

la_tortue dijo:


> Correcto , pero Valencia me pilla un poco lejos... vivo en la afueras de Madrid, trabajo en Madrid, por lo que para una tienda física, tiene que ser por* Madrid*...
> tampoco me parece mal pagar unos eurillos para el porte, al final a veces no sale tan caro si comparamos con ir (sea metro, coche, etc) a comprarlo...





ponzi dijo:


> Cual es la direccion?



Hijos míos, lo pongo ahí, la dirección es *Plaza Herradores 10*, next to la calle mayor. metro opera o sol. 8: Se llama Montané (no Montaner, sino Montané).


----------



## murpi (14 Nov 2012)

Hacía mucho que no me cortaba, pero ayer puse una cuchilla nueva de marca Lord y hoy llevo dos pequeños cortes en la cara.


----------



## alopaco (14 Nov 2012)

murpi dijo:


> Hacía mucho que no me cortaba, pero ayer puse una cuchilla nueva de marca Lord y hoy llevo dos pequeños cortes en la cara.



¿Las cuchillas Lord son las del Mercadona? Porque si son esas no me extraña, son caras y malas. :no:

Compra unas Red Personna o Bolzano por Internet y notarás la diferencia.


----------



## murpi (14 Nov 2012)

alopaco dijo:


> ¿Las cuchillas Lord son las del Mercadona? Porque si son esas no me extraña, son caras y malas. :no:
> 
> Compra unas Red Personna o Bolzano por Internet y notarás la diferencia.



Correcto, son las del Mercadona. Estoy esperando un pedido de 40 cuchillas del turco, de diferentes marcas.


----------



## Doctor Casa (14 Nov 2012)

murpi dijo:


> Correcto, son las del Mercadona. Estoy esperando un pedido de 40 cuchillas del turco, de diferentes marcas.



Pues espere usted sentado con paciencia.... :rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (14 Nov 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Pues espere usted sentado con paciencia.... :rolleye:



A mi el pedido si que me llego y tengo otro de camino.Si alguien quiere astra verdes se las vendo, me gustan mas las derby


----------



## murpi (14 Nov 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Pues espere usted sentado con paciencia.... :rolleye:



Ya estoy preparado para esperar con paciencia. El pedido salió ayer de Turquía con destino a España, así que veremos a ver lo que tarda.


----------



## Sons of Anarchy (14 Nov 2012)

pues mis Derby deben de estar viniendo en caballo.
Hoy hace 16 días del pedido...paciencia es lo que nos queda.
Saludos.


----------



## cielos de abril (14 Nov 2012)

Cuidadito con el turco, a mi me ha resuelto la disputa hoy, Paypal, pedido del 2 de octubre que nunca ha llegado...


----------



## Sons of Anarchy (14 Nov 2012)

pues creo que sino llega esta semana, disputa al canto.
saludos


----------



## Doctor Casa (15 Nov 2012)

cielos de abril dijo:


> Cuidadito con el turco, a mi me ha resuelto la disputa hoy, Paypal, pedido del 2 de octubre que nunca ha llegado...



Yo también quiero hacer lo mismo ¿Cómo puedo hacerlo?


----------



## cielos de abril (15 Nov 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Yo también quiero hacer lo mismo ¿Cómo puedo hacerlo?



Entrar en la página de Paypal.
Seleccionar pestaña de Centro de resoluciones
Donde pone ¿no ha recibido el articulo?, entrar en Informar de un problema
Una vez hecho esto la página va dirijiendo todos los pasos a seguir


----------



## murpi (15 Nov 2012)

A los que no os ha llegado, ¿tenéis número de tracking para saber donde están vuestros paquetes?


----------



## Sons of Anarchy (15 Nov 2012)

a mi no me ha dado número de tracking. Estoy esperando su contestación. 

Saludos.


----------



## murpi (15 Nov 2012)

Sons of Anarchy dijo:


> a mi no me ha dado número de tracking. Estoy esperando su contestación.
> 
> Saludos.



Mi paquete ya ha salido de Turquía. Por lo que decís lo espero como regalo de Navidad:XX:


----------



## cielos de abril (15 Nov 2012)

Yo no tenia tracking.
Me puse en contacto por él, por mail y nunca contestó.
Elevé disputa en paypal, a los 30 dias.
Han pasado 43 dias, no he recibido el pedido y paypal ha aceptado la disputa.

pd: aquí puede pasar una cosa, como se "pierdan" muchos envios a España, pasarán de enviar a este, "nuestro" país, como hacen muchos vendedores de ebay extranjeros, que no envían a España.


----------



## Doctor Casa (15 Nov 2012)

Me acabo de registrar en Paypal. Antes de proceder con la disputa me tienen que ingresar unos céntimos en la cuenta para verificarla, y cobran un euro en la tarjeta que luego dicen que devuelven, para verificar la tarjeta también ¿Es correcto esto? De momento, cuando pongo el código ese me dice que no lo ha encontrado. 
Al turco le escribí esta mañana y aún no ha contestado. Le he vuelto a escribir ahora en inglés... y con ayuda de google translate, también el mismo mensaje en turco.


----------



## tripack (15 Nov 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Me acabo de registrar en Paypal. Antes de proceder con la disputa me tienen que ingresar unos céntimos en la cuenta para verificarla, y cobran un euro en la tarjeta que luego dicen que devuelven, para verificar la tarjeta también ¿Es correcto esto? De momento, cuando pongo el código ese me dice que no lo ha encontrado.
> Al turco le escribí esta mañana y aún no ha contestado. Le he vuelto a escribir ahora en inglés... y con ayuda de google translate, también el mismo mensaje en turco.



Si te has registrado hoy en Paypal, con qué método pagaste al turco?


----------



## cielos de abril (15 Nov 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Me acabo de registrar en Paypal. Antes de proceder con la disputa me tienen que ingresar unos céntimos en la cuenta para verificarla, y cobran un euro en la tarjeta que luego dicen que devuelven, para verificar la tarjeta también ¿Es correcto esto? De momento, cuando pongo el código ese me dice que no lo ha encontrado.
> Al turco le escribí esta mañana y aún no ha contestado. Le he vuelto a escribir ahora en inglés... y con ayuda de google translate, también el mismo mensaje en turco.



ienso:
Si no pagaste por paypal, no puedes reclamar a paypal.
Si pagaste con tarjeta de crédito, lo tienes jodido si el turco no te responde.


----------



## brasidas (15 Nov 2012)

A mi me ha llegado siempre todo, la ultima vez me llego inspeccionado por un gentil funcionario que no lo encontro de utilidad. Con el envio certificado no deberia haber problemas. Tener en cuenta que un envio ordinario no tiene ninguna anotacion de entrega entre funcionarios y si desaparece nadie sabe nada. No creo que sea un problema del turco, que lo que quiere es vender, si no de los funcionarios de aqui de alli o de ambos.


----------



## ecito (15 Nov 2012)

Yo he hecho dos pedidos al turco y sin problemas.Eso si tarda unos días, pero con el seguimiento no hay problemas.


----------



## murpi (15 Nov 2012)

kiff35 dijo:


> En ebay hay más vendedores turcos de productos de afeitado, si no os da confianza el turco de best-shave. Al del primer link le compré un pack de muestras y llegó en unos 20 días.
> 
> eBay My World - yukcell_020
> 
> ...



Gracias por los links, luego les dedico un rato. 

Yo estoy deseando que llegue mi pedido, pero aún tardará. Las cuchillas Lord que tenía guardadas no son de lo mejor. Hoy era el segundo afeitado y me he tenido que dar un montón de pasadas por el bigote y aún así no me he podido apurar.


----------



## Cajero Jefe (16 Nov 2012)

Yo hice un nuevo pedido al turco el otro día y ayer me mandó un mail para informarme que el pedido había salido y dándome un número de tracking.

Todos los que han tenido problemas con los envíos, se trataba de envíos que iban por correo ordinario en lugar de certificado??

Como consejo, pedid que el envío sea siempre certificado, con su tracking. A mi correos nunca me ha perdido un envío certificado, pero ordinarios unos pocos (cosas de EEUU, UK, China… etc). Son en esos paquetes en los que no hay posibilidad de trazabilidad donde los de correos (de aquí o el extranjero) saben que pueden meter mano con total impunidad.


----------



## Doctor Casa (16 Nov 2012)

Seguramente mi envío no iba certificado por ser sólo dos packs de cuchillas (10 Wilkinson y 5 astra) En total con gastos de envío y todo eran menos de 5 euros, así que lo voy a dar por perdido. 

En cuanto a lo de PAYPAL, yo ví que mi pago con MasterCard lo procesaba Paypal cuando hice el pedido, aún sin tener cuenta. Incluso tengo un código, pero veo que habría de haber quedado registrado como movimiento ESTANDO registrado ya, así que no podré ni poner disputa ni nada.


----------



## Doctor Casa (16 Nov 2012)

ACTUALIZACIÓN: El señor turco se ha portado. Todo un señor. Tema solucionado.


----------



## ponzi (16 Nov 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> ACTUALIZACIÓN: El señor turco se ha portado. Todo un señor. Tema solucionado.



He hecho pedidos mas o menos grandes (600 cuchillas y ahora 400).Ya me ha facilitado el TI para el de 400. Solo con la gente de este foro debe conseguir una buena facturacion, yo ya me he gastado 86 eu.


----------



## la_tortue (16 Nov 2012)

brasidas dijo:


> A mi me ha llegado siempre todo, la ultima vez me llego inspeccionado por un gentil funcionario que no lo encontro de utilidad. Con el envio certificado no deberia haber problemas. Tener en cuenta que un envio ordinario no tiene ninguna anotacion de entrega entre funcionarios y si desaparece nadie sabe nada. *No creo que sea un problema del turco, que lo que quiere es vender, si no de los funcionarios de aqui de alli o de ambos.*



A mi me pasó este año con unos envios de DX y DINO DIRECT que nunca llegaron hasta mi buzón...
Habrá algunos H.d.P. en Correos que se llevan para casa "regalitos"...
en general los que se dedican a la venta online a (casi) todos los paises no ponen pegas, para reembolsar, pero llegará un día que dejarán de vender a Hispanistan (como ocurre ya para paises muy "exoticos" o con Italia...).


----------



## Sons of Anarchy (16 Nov 2012)

a partir de ahora el envío certificado.


----------



## Enterao (16 Nov 2012)

la_tortue dijo:


> A mi me pasó este año con unos envios de DX y DINO DIRECT que nunca llegaron hasta mi buzón...
> Habrá algunos H.d.P. en Correos que se llevan para casa "regalitos"...
> en general los que se dedican a la venta online a (casi) todos los paises no ponen pegas, para reembolsar, pero llegará un día que dejarán de vender a Hispanistan (como ocurre ya para paises muy "exoticos" o con Italia...).



se puede facilmente aportar una prueba de envio mediante foto . no obstante el mangoneo puede estar en el correos de origen tambien..


----------



## Doctor Casa (17 Nov 2012)

A lo mejor os mola este video:


How Its Made - Double Edge Razor Blades - YouTube


----------



## kemado (17 Nov 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> A lo mejor os mola este video:
> 
> 
> How Its Made - Double Edge Razor Blades - YouTube



Gracias por el video. Interesante ver como se fabrican, pero ni de coña usaré unas CROMA-MERKUR. 

Sigo recomendando que probéis las Iridium Super, los que las podáis localizar a buen precio....

PD: Las MERKUR afeitan bien, sin ser la bomba, pero pagar 3, 4 o 5 € por 10 cuchillas me parece un abuso.
Ademas, como son las que regalan al comprar una Merkur, y con las que aprendes al principio, no tienes recuerdos mas que de irritaciones y cortes...


----------



## Rexter (17 Nov 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> A lo mejor os mola este video:
> 
> 
> How Its Made - Double Edge Razor Blades - YouTube



Interesante. Yo creía que el proceso sería más facilito, pero ya debe ser complicado fabricarlas.


----------



## Doctor Casa (17 Nov 2012)

¿Usáis agua fria para la cuchilla durante el afeitado? He leído que es mejor usar agua caliente y sin embargo a mi el pasarme la cuchilla pasada por agua fria me da un efecto relajante en la piel. 

Ojo, no digo el agua para hacer la espuma ni para humedecer la brocha, sino una vez hecho esto, el agua con la que se moja la maquinilla para dar las pasadas.


----------



## Sons of Anarchy (18 Nov 2012)

yo siempre la mojo con agua caliente,tengo mejores sensaciones. Eso si, el aclarado de la espuma de la cara lo hago con agua fría para cerrar los poros.

Saludos.


----------



## Doctor Casa (18 Nov 2012)

En afeitado clásico había un hilo el otro día sobre música para afeitados en días que uno tiene tiempo y ganas de dedicarse un rato de cuidado. A mi la verdad es que me mola Chris Rea o Pink Floyd para un rato así, o para conducir en un viaje.


----------



## ponzi (18 Nov 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> ¿Usáis agua fria para la cuchilla durante el afeitado? He leído que es mejor usar agua caliente y sin embargo a mi el pasarme la cuchilla pasada por agua fria me da un efecto relajante en la piel.
> 
> Ojo, no digo el agua para hacer la espuma ni para humedecer la brocha, sino una vez hecho esto, el agua con la que se moja la maquinilla para dar las pasadas.






Doctor Casa dijo:


> En afeitado clásico había un hilo el otro día sobre música para afeitados en días que uno tiene tiempo y ganas de dedicarse un rato de cuidado. A mi la verdad es que me mola Chris Rea o Pink Floyd para un rato así, o para conducir en un viaje.





Yo siempre con agua caliente,me gusta mas. Para estar fresco ya uso aqua velva.Que quieres llevarte la minicadena al baño?


----------



## murpi (19 Nov 2012)

Pedido de turco recibido. Lo envió el día 9 de Noviembre y me acaba de llegar.


----------



## Cajero Jefe (19 Nov 2012)

Hijos del lonchafinismo, amigos del ahorro y enemigos de la obsolescencia programada, traigo malas noticias para todos aquellos que tengan maquinillas de afeitar Edwin Jagger, Merkur, Muhle, etc. (yo mismo soy poseedor de una ED89L):

Afeitadoclasico.com &bull; Ver Tema - ¡Ojo! ¿Se fabrican las maquinillas con zamak?

Los cabezales están hechos con una aleación llamada zamak que hace que sea mucho más fácil una rotura por golpe o que si se pierde el cromado, la aleación se vea expuesta a la humedad y se empiece a desintegrar.
Vamos, que estas maquinillas es posible que no lleguen a durar tanto como esperabamos.

Yo ya estoy por pillarme la Feather Popular, que es de plástico y acero y solo vale 17€, e ir ahorrando para alguna de acero inoxidable, que eso sí está hecho para durar años y años.

Y pensar que llevaba tiempo pensando en gastarme 60-70€ en una Merkur Futur...


----------



## alopaco (19 Nov 2012)

Ni idea de lo del Zamak este de marras, pero mi Mühle r89 está como el primer día (y tiene unos 3 años...) aunque yo la limpio y la uso con tranquilidad y mimo... :: 

Imagino que no durarán 50 años como antiguamente pero tampoco lo pretendo: 

La uso cada dos días, la limpio y seco con papel higiénico... (las toallas pueden arañar la superficie). 

Las brochas las escurro y dejo secar en su soporte boca abajo, para que no se llegue a pudrir el nudo.

Los jabones, simplemente cierro el bol...

Así tengo todo como el primer día y espero que me dure más que a los del link :ouch:


----------



## Sealand (19 Nov 2012)

Cajero Jefe dijo:


> Hijos del lonchafinismo, amigos del ahorro y enemigos de la obsolescencia programada, traigo malas noticias para todos aquellos que tengan maquinillas de afeitar Edwin Jagger, Merkur, Muhle, etc. (yo mismo soy poseedor de una ED89L):
> 
> Afeitadoclasico.com &bull; Ver Tema - ¡Ojo! ¿Se fabrican las maquinillas con zamak?
> 
> ...



Que me perdonen el sacrilegio los sumos pontífices del afeitado clásico pero:

Plastic Safety Razor - $1.75 : Bestshave.net, International supplier of shaving equipment (1,75 $)

Amazon.com: Ri'Mei Double Edge Safety Razor: Health & Personal Care (3,99 $)

Vale, son chinas y no pueden ser muy buenas pero es que por el precio de la Feather pop te compras 10 de las de plástico y por el de la Merkur te compras 15 chinas de metal que no dejará de ser una copia de un diseño europeo o americano que por lo visto vienen con obsolescencia programada de serie :fiufiu:

Respecto a lo de música para el afeitado yo escucho de todo un poco, pero últimamente suelo escuchar música clásica otomana:

[YOUTUBE]--Zztr6nhTE[/YOUTUBE]



Spoiler



Off topic: el compositor de esta pieza era un esclavo polaco de la corte del sultán, su vida da para peli: Wojciech Bobowski - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



[YOUTUBE]f7EJbyPylKc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Cug1FLNBLaU[/YOUTUBE]

Son mis costumbres y hay que respetarlas


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Nov 2012)

Para afeitarme ni quiero ni me gusta la música.

Si ya solo a veces me despisto, pensando en otra cosa que no sea el afeitado me he cortado.

Silencio absoluto.


----------



## Sealand (19 Nov 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Para afeitarme ni quiero ni me gusta la música.
> 
> Si ya solo a veces me despisto, pensando en otra cosa que no sea el afeitado me he cortado.
> 
> Silencio absoluto.



A no ser que tu cuarto de baño esté en un bunker siempre tendrás ruidos y distracciones: las crías, tu mujer, la tele y los inevitables como música de los vecinos, los coches, etc. Desde mi punto de vista, para oir ruidos molestos ajenos prefiero elegirlos yo, si no te gusta la música tb puedes poner trinos:

[YOUTUBE]Es0W8gYDC6Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## murpi (19 Nov 2012)

Primer afeitado con productos del turco. 

El jabón de lavanda no me ha gustado demasiado. O no hace mucha espuma o no he sabido sacarle espuma. 

En cuanto a las cuchillas estoy encantado. Desde hace años me afeito con cuchillas del Mecadona, primero Personna y ahora Lord, y he descubierto que son una mierda. He probado las astra azules y cortan mucho, justo lo que yo quería. 

Tengo que ir probando las demás, pero en cuanto se me acaben las astra es probable que pida un pack de 100.


----------



## Ciudadano KO (19 Nov 2012)

Hola:

Yo me compré en ebay una guillette superspeed del año 53. 59 años tiene, después de limpiarla y desinfectarla está como el primer día y me puede durar más de lo que me queda de vida.
La gané en subasta por 11 euros con gastos de envio incluidos.

Hay bastante material guillette en el ebay americano.

Saludos


----------



## Stock Option (19 Nov 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Para afeitarme ni quiero ni me gusta la música.
> 
> Si ya solo a veces me despisto, pensando en otra cosa que no sea el afeitado me he cortado.
> 
> Silencio absoluto.



Pues yo estoy enganchado a las tertulias radiofónicas : Para el afeitado , tareas domésticas , dormir ...

En silencio todo se me hace eterno .

Y respecto a otras intervenciones : El agua caliente dilata los poros . Siempre es mejor afeitarse recien levantado porque la piel está más relajada y circula menos sangre .


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Nov 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> A no ser que tu cuarto de baño esté en un bunker siempre tendrás ruidos y distracciones: las crías, tu mujer, la tele y los inevitables como música de los vecinos, los coches, etc. Desde mi punto de vista, para oir ruidos molestos ajenos prefiero elegirlos yo, si no te gusta la música tb puedes poner trinos:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Es0W8gYDC6Y[/YOUTUBE]



Por suerte no tengo casi ruidos de esos 

Los vecinos no ponen música, no tengo ni arriba ni abajo.
La tele casi no se pone, y no se oye en el lavabo.
Coches casi no hay, es un calle con acceso particular.
La mujer sabe que no me puede hablar si me afeito, nada de nada .

E intento hacerlo cuando no están los niños, que ya han visto lo que corta este asunto, y el material fuera de su alcance.

Y sí me gusta la música , pero para afeitar nada.....yo y el acero.


----------



## Doctor Casa (20 Nov 2012)

Cajero Jefe dijo:


> Hijos del lonchafinismo, amigos del ahorro y enemigos de la obsolescencia programada, traigo malas noticias para todos aquellos que tengan maquinillas de afeitar Edwin Jagger, Merkur, Muhle, etc. (yo mismo soy poseedor de una ED89L):
> 
> Afeitadoclasico.com &bull; Ver Tema - ¡Ojo! ¿Se fabrican las maquinillas con zamak?



Pues oye, es todo un tema, y es interesante lo del material ese.... 

Yo pensaba que era latón cromado (el de mi Muhle R 106 por ejemplo, que es casi la misma), pero no tenía ni idea de esto.....Es grave porque una de las razones por las que me (nos) gusta el afeitado clásico es por el rollo obsolescencia y menos residuos, etc... si es así, intentaré conseguir una que sea acero inox. 
Hay una nueva fabricada por Feather que es muy bonita en acabado mate, pero es *cara*, unos 165 dólares usa.  esta sí que debe ser toda inox. 

...Yo pensaba que la merkur futur era all stainless, pero veo que no.... 

El otro día en el foro de afeitado clasico creo, habia una dirección de unos tíos en USA que te la recubrían de RODIO, que al parecer es un metal que ni se oxida ni se estropea ni pierde brillo....¿Alguien sabe sobre esto?


----------



## Cajero Jefe (20 Nov 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Pues oye, es todo un tema, y es interesante lo del material ese....
> 
> Yo pensaba que era latón cromado (el de mi Muhle R 106 por ejemplo, que es casi la misma), pero no tenía ni idea de esto.....Es grave porque una de las razones por las que me (nos) gusta el afeitado clásico es por el rollo obsolescencia y menos residuos, etc... si es así, intentaré conseguir una que sea acero inox.
> Hay una nueva fabricada por Feather que es muy bonita en acabado mate, pero es *cara*, unos 165 dólares usa.  esta sí que debe ser toda inox.
> ...



Pienso igual que tu.

Ojo, que tampoco es que se vayan a cascar las maquinillas en un año de uso, pero como el cromado sea algo malo o le des un mal golpe a la maquinilla… 

Lo que me parece peor de todo esto es que uno se piense que compra un aparato con una durabilidad y resistencia como la de esas “maquinillas del abuelo” y resulta que eso no es así. Que si te gastas 20-30€ pues lo asumes, pero de este material también se venden maquinillas de 70-100€, y eso no me parece de recibo.

Yo tengo el ojo puesto en esa Feather, que parece ser excepcional en cuanto a material y acabados, pero se me hace muy cara. Todo será cuestión de ahorrar algo dinero.


----------



## Doctor Casa (20 Nov 2012)

Cajero Jefe dijo:


> Pienso igual que tu.
> 
> Ojo, que tampoco es que se vayan a cascar las maquinillas en un año de uso, pero como el cromado sea algo malo o le des un mal golpe a la maquinilla…
> 
> ...



Yo me he hecho usuario en afeitadoclasico.com hoy porque he visto info sobre el tema,* y también* a un par que tienen o han tenido la Feather All Stainless y quiero que me cuenten de primera mano...falta que tengan la genitleza de contestarme. 

En cuanto a lo del *material*, me siento un poco estafado. 35 euros no es poco dinero para una maquinilla (3 partes sin piezas móviles... no es, pongamos, un MP3). 

Vale que de momento estoy feliz con ella, pero me la compré con la intención de ser yo ese abuelo que se tira toda la vida con la misma maquinilla de aqui a 40 años. 

Estoy como digo, pensando en la Feather a medio plazo. Y dejo la Mühle para el set de viajes y demás.
Ah en cuanto a lo de los GOLPES: vi un hio en el que un usuario pedía dónde comprar sólo cabezal de la maquinilla porque al caerse se le había roto la rosca. 
Me pasó con la hebilla de un cinturón el otro día.


----------



## Doctor Casa (20 Nov 2012)

Ante la duda de este foro y del otro, me he decidido a enviarles la pregunta directamente a los imputados, (a Mühle a través de su web (también a su e-mail de "info@")...y este el es texto que les he enviado: :-| Me he tomado la libertad de hablar en nombre del foro aunque este es mi segundo mensaje : Igual me banean. 



> Hello dear people at Mühle.
> I write in the name of a rather large group of users who wonder about an issue that recently popped up in discussion forums in general.
> 
> We would like to know if the Safety Razors you manufacture are made of steel (and which type, if possible), with no ZAMAK or variations of metal in its composition, as I have (of late) read extensively.
> ...



*Ahora, a ver si se atreven a responder.....y qué responden.*


----------



## tripack (21 Nov 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Ante la duda de este foro y del otro, me he decidido a enviarles la pregunta directamente a los imputados, (a Mühle a través de su web (también a su e-mail de "info@")...y este el es texto que les he enviado: :-| Me he tomado la libertad de hablar en nombre del foro aunque este es mi segundo mensaje : Igual me banean.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ahora, a ver si se atreven a responder.....y qué responden.*



Alguien les escribió (no sé si a Muhle o a Merkur) preguntándole lo mismo. Le respondieron que sí, que la aleación es zamak y que en la industria llevan fabricando maquinillas de este tipo con este material durante 40 años. Y es lo que hay.

El acero inoxidable es caro, así que no creo que pudieran ofrecer lo mismo en este material al mismo precio.

Yo me he comprado una maquinilla del turco por 8,99 $. Ya diré cuando me llegue, aunque siendo novato total, mi opinión no será muy valiosa.
Para viajes, estoy buscando la wilkinson classic, que todo el mundo la pone por las nubes.


----------



## Sons of Anarchy (21 Nov 2012)

yo estoy por cogerme alguna viejuna en ebay.
Todavía estoy en fase de documentación, viendo cuál es la que más me convendría.


----------



## Doctor Casa (21 Nov 2012)

Yo busco una maqunilla para toda la vida (si puede ser y no la pierdo) :

Me acabo de comprar la *Feather All Stainless*....ya veremos qué tal cuando llegue, que tardará. 

Es quizá lo menos lonchafinista que he hecho en mi vida


----------



## tripack (21 Nov 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Yo busco una maqunilla para toda la vida (si puede ser y no la pierdo) :
> 
> Me acabo de comprar la *Feather All Stainless*....ya veremos qué tal cuando llegue, que tardará.
> 
> Es quizá lo menos lonchafinista que he hecho en mi vida



Personalmente, me parece un derroche. Y más teniendo en cuenta las opiniones:
http://foroafeitado.com/foro/maquin...29/feather-stainless-steel-safety-razor-2422/


----------



## la_tortue (21 Nov 2012)

tripack dijo:


> Yo me he comprado una maquinilla del turco por 8,99 $. Ya diré cuando me llegue, aunque siendo novato total, mi opinión no será muy valiosa.
> Para viajes, *estoy buscando la wilkinson classic*, que todo el mundo la pone por las nubes.



Pues lo mismo, en un principio estoy buscando esta para probar el AC y no hay forma de encontrarla (estoy en Madrid).
He visto en un post en http://foroafeitado.com o ttp://www.afeitadoclasico.com
que en E.LECLERC lo podrian tener... a ver si me puedo pasar por el E.LECLERC de Vallecas y hay suerte...

Es que me iba a decantar para una Mühle, pero viendo los posts sobre el zamak, pues no. no es lo que busco...
Buscando entonces que fuera de acero inoxidable, vi lo de la Weber, pero indigando, pues tampoco era la solución.
Las 100% "stainless steel" son carisimas (>120 €)... pues no es lonchafinismo...
Por lo que a seguir mirando y buscando...


----------



## Doctor Casa (21 Nov 2012)

tripack dijo:


> Personalmente, me parece un derroche. Y más teniendo en cuenta las opiniones:



Bueno, me he estudiado a fondo mil opiniones y estuve a puntito de pedir la iKon OSS, de doble peine y tal... peroeste hilo de otro foro me hizo cambiar de opinión. 

Probaré! A veces hay que ariesgarse y realmente tengo ganas de tener una maqunilla "para siempre" y sin rollos del Zamak ni mierdas. 



la_tortue dijo:


> Buscando entonces que fuera de acero inoxidable, vi lo de la Weber, pero indigando, pues tampoco era la solución.
> Las 100% "stainless steel" son carisimas (>120 €)... pues no es lonchafinismo...
> Por lo que a seguir mirando y buscando...



Me desilusionó muchísimo saber lo del Zamak. De alguna forma me siento medio engañado.

Tienes Gilette's vintage aquí: Razor Emporium | A gentleman&rsquo;s source for his vintage shaving needs.


----------



## caralimon (21 Nov 2012)

Yo gasto las desechables de bic triple hoja van de lujo un par de meses luego a tirar. Valen 4 duros


----------



## Cajero Jefe (21 Nov 2012)

La Wilkinson Classic la pillé hace un par de semanas en el leclerc de Pinto: 3€. Por 3€ no se puede pedir más. Fuera de eso, prefiero mi Edwin Jagger.

Respecto a la Feather All Stainless, pues ya nos contarás qué tal, Doctor Casa. Lo de que sea suave para mi es un plus. Dónde la has comprado? En Hairizon?


----------



## Doctor Casa (21 Nov 2012)

Cajero Jefe dijo:


> La Wilkinson Classic la pillé hace un par de semanas en el leclerc de Pinto: 3€. Por 3€ no se puede pedir más. Fuera de eso, prefiero mi Edwin Jagger.
> 
> Respecto a la Feather All Stainless, pues ya nos contarás qué tal, Doctor Casa. Lo de que sea suave para mi es un plus. Dónde la has comprado? En Hairizon?



En Amazon usa. Un amiguete vuelve pronto de allí y le he pedido que me haga los portes.


----------



## Beto (22 Nov 2012)

esto es mano de santo


----------



## Doctor Casa (23 Nov 2012)

Hoy he probado la combinación de nueva barrita LEA + Astra verde. 
Muy, pero que muy bien. Apurado sin irritación fácil.


----------



## ponzi (23 Nov 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Hoy he probado la combinación de nueva barrita LEA + Astra verde.
> Muy, pero que muy bien. Apurado sin irritación fácil.



Que ha pasado con el turko?Le envio otro pedido?


----------



## tripack (23 Nov 2012)

Hice un pedido al turco el viernes pasado de varias cuchillas diferentes y una maquinilla tipo Ming Shi por 8,99$. Ya contaré que tal va. El muy mamón no envió el paquete hasta ayer por la tarde, así que imagino que en 10-12 días llegará.

Como tenía ya ganas de probar el AC y me iba a hacer falta una maquinilla para llevarla en el neceser de viajes, me acerqué a un ECI y compré por 4,65 € una Wilkinson Classic, la cual tiene muy buena fama.

El otro día probé el primer afeitado clásico total (brocha, jabón y maquinilla doble filo) y la verdad es que con la Wilkinson, no me pareció para nada peligroso ni agresivo. 
Parecido a la multihojas, pero con la enorme ventaja de no quedarse atascadas las cuchillas ni sufrir tirones. El apurado, eso sí, no fue gran cosa. Y algunas zonas para esta maquinilla no son muy accesibles (justo debajo de la nariz).
Como era la primera vez no quise hacerlo a contrapelo. A ver cuando me lleguen las astra del turco si mejora un poco más, aunque de momento me gustó la cosa.


----------



## Doctor Casa (23 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que ha pasado con el turko?Le envio otro pedido?



No, aquello nunca llegó. Estas Astra las compré en Montané, cerca de la Puerta del Sol. Y la barrita LEA tienen ahora nueva fórmula, con lanolina y otras cosas. La compré en ECI por 1,60 eypos.



tripack dijo:


> Hice un pedido al turco el viernes pasado de varias cuchillas diferentes y una maquinilla tipo Ming Shi por 8,99$. Ya contaré que tal va. El muy mamón no envió el paquete hasta ayer por la tarde, así que imagino que en 10-12 días llegará.
> 
> Como tenía ya ganas de probar el AC y me iba a hacer falta una maquinilla para llevarla en el neceser de viajes, me acerqué a un ECI y compré por 4,65 € una Wilkinson Classic, la cual tiene muy buena fama.
> 
> ...



Tranquilo la ´tecnica y el apurado, y el confort y demás mejoran con un poco de práctica. La Wilkinson además no pesa nada, cuando pruebes una de metal metal verás como se desliza sóla usando su peso, sin aportar presión.


----------



## Sons of Anarchy (25 Nov 2012)

Buenas noches.
Las Derby del turco por fin me han llegado. Han tardado 27 días pero finalmente el cartero me las entregó este jueves, cuando las daba ya por perdidas.

Saludos

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Doctor Casa (25 Nov 2012)

Sons of Anarchy dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> Las Derby del turco por fin me han llegado. Han tardado 27 días pero finalmente el cartero me las entregó este jueves, cuando las daba ya por perdidas.
> 
> Saludos
> ...



Pruébalas y nos cuentas. En realidad van bastante bien el perimer par de veces. Es a la tercera que ya no se pueden usar, al menos para mí.


----------



## mike78 (25 Nov 2012)

Yo he pasado hace dos meses de la espuma a brocha + jabón y estoy encantado. Ahora tengo menos problemas de piel (antes casi siempre me salian granitos, ahora muy de vez en cuando).

Pero lo de la cuchilla no lo termino de ver muy claro. Me afeito dos veces en semana y mi Mach 3 me dura tanto que no se con que frecuencia cambio la cuchilla. 

Teniendo en cuenta que vale 2,30 € la Mach3 y suponiendo que la calidad del afeitado fuera la misma ¿Sale rentable comprar las cuchillas clásicas? Veo que casi todos comprais por internet. ¿No hay precios razonables en tiendas físicas?

Tengo una maquinilla clásica en casa (de mi padre) y no se si rescatarla


----------



## Doctor Casa (25 Nov 2012)

mike78 dijo:


> Yo he pasado hace dos meses de la espuma a brocha + jabón y estoy encantado. Ahora tengo menos problemas de piel (antes casi siempre me salian granitos, ahora muy de vez en cuando).
> 
> Pero lo de la cuchilla no lo termino de ver muy claro. Me afeito dos veces en semana y mi Mach 3 me dura tanto que no se con que frecuencia cambio la cuchilla.
> 
> ...



Deepende de dónde vivas. Yo por ejemplo en Madrid ciudad tengo tiendas a mano. Si vives en Socuéllamos, igual no.


----------



## ponzi (25 Nov 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> No, aquello nunca llegó. Estas Astra las compré en Montané, cerca de la Puerta del Sol. Y la barrita LEA tienen ahora nueva fórmula, con lanolina y otras cosas. La compré en ECI por 1,60 eypos.
> 
> 
> 
> Tranquilo la ´tecnica y el apurado, y el confort y demás mejoran con un poco de práctica. La Wilkinson además no pesa nada, cuando pruebes una de metal metal verás como se desliza sóla usando su peso, sin aportar presión.



Cuando pruebes el tabac ya no querras otro. No se que pasa con las aduanas en España pero no estoy recibiendo ningun pedido.Ahora mismo tengo una tablet,un teclado usb y 400 cuchillas que no se ni donde estan. No funciona ni un solo localizador


----------



## Doctor Casa (25 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Cuando pruebes el tabac ya no querras otro. No se que pasa con las aduanas en España pero no estoy recibiendo ningun pedido.Ahora mismo tengo una tablet,un teclado usb y 400 cuchillas que no se ni donde estan. No funciona ni un solo localizador



El Tabac lo encontré el otro día (el último que les quedaba) a 12 euros en una drogueria junto al mercado de la cebada en la latina.  Lo pensaba probar hoy mismo. 

ya voy acumulando jabones: Nomad, Proraso blanco, Lea y Tabac. 

Me molaría probar el after Proraso Azul y la crema after blanca. A ver si me paso pronto a ver amiguetes por Valencia y de paso, por gifts&care. 


De las aduanas, espérese Vd cualquier cosa. Este país es de chiste.


----------



## tasator (25 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Cuando pruebes el tabac ya no querras otro. No se que pasa con las aduanas en España pero no estoy recibiendo ningun pedido*.Ahora mismo tengo una tablet,un teclado usb y 400 cuchillas que no se ni donde estan. No funciona ni un solo localizador*



También yo tengo algún envío missing, es de amazon, así que no estoy muy preocupado, si no llega reenvío al canto, ... pero no parece muy normal tanta incidencia en estos días.

Confirmo que la emulsión Myrsol que recomienda otro forero unos post atrás es mano de santo como él dice, totalmente recomendable.


----------



## Doctor Casa (25 Nov 2012)

Bueno, acabo de probar el Tabac y mis impresiones son muy buenas. 

El olor no me parece muy allá: no es malo pero tampoco es destacable. Casi me recuerda a perfume de casa antigua. No sé. Pero vamos que tampoco me disgusta; es bastante neutro. 

Donde destaca es en el desempeño: espuma muy facil y muy bien, y aguanta bastante agua, si nos pasamos. Desde luego me ha gustado. 

El otro día probé el Proraso Blanco: 5,5 Eypos en Montané. Totalmente recomendable. Y el olor es una delicia por suave y fresco a la vez. Genial. 

Tema aduana: últimamente mucha gente se empieza a quejar de que el rendimiento del tema postal ha bajado mucho. No sé si será coincidencia. Anteayer pregunté a un cartero que me crucé en la acera y me dijo un poco agobiado "pasamos cuando podemos". El tema incluso ha llegado a portada de Menéame vía El País.


P.D: Eso del Myrsol, qué es? sustituye a la espuma y al after tal cual o...?


----------



## tasator (25 Nov 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> ...
> 
> P.D: Eso del Myrsol, qué es? sustituye a la espuma y al after tal cual o...?




Es una emulsión que sirve como pre y como postafeitado, yo concretamente lo uso antes de afeitarme, primero me lavo y enjabono con un jabón de glicerina, aclaro la cara y me echo un poco de emulsión myrsol masajeando la cara, luego hago la espuma y la pongo en la cara sin aclarar la emulsión y me va fenomenal.

Según las indicaciones dicen que podría usarse para afeitarse sin brocha y jabón, solo con la emulsión, pero personalmente no he llegado a tanto, mi barba me temo que es demasiado dura para ello.

Myrsol Emulsión Pre/After 200ml. - Gifts&Care


----------



## whoseyes (26 Nov 2012)

Hoy he hecho mi primer afeitado semi-clásico.

Wikinson classic con las cuchillas de muestra que te vienen. Ha sido "semi" porque usé espuma (tengo barra de jabón y brocha, pero prefiero agotar primero mi último bote de espuma eroski).

Una sensación muy placentera. Y no me he cortado.

¡Muchas gracias por todo! De no haber ido siguiendo este hilo, jamás habría hecho el cambio.


PD: cuantos afeitados os suele durar cada filo de la hoja? Lo hacéis durar más frotándolo con cuero/toalla vieja?


----------



## alopaco (26 Nov 2012)

A mi me duran, perfectas, dos afeitados. 
El tercer afeitado lo dan bueno sólo algunas marcas: en mi caso Red Personna, Bolzano y Feather.

Bienvenido al afeitado clásico; cuando espumes con brocha y jabón, ya será otro mundo... :Aplauso:


----------



## Doctor Casa (26 Nov 2012)

Chicos a mi este hilo me ha abierto la puerta a una manera nueva de disfrutar algo que antes era un engorro que quitarse de encima. Ahora afeitarse es un placer. 

Pero es una enfermedad!!! Estoy en fase _culo veo culo quiero_ de probar cosas y tengo que parar. Ya tengo 4 after shaves diferentes! :ouch:

Hoy he finiquitado el tema cuchillas; he pasado por Montané y me he llevado una caja de 100 Astra verdes por sólo 10 euros.  Éstas, junto con las Red personna, son las que me molan, tras haber probado varias. 

A ver si mañana posteo toda la colección que vengo atesorando. Quizá tenga hasta el fin del mundo, porque si en un año entero el jabón Nomad apenas llega a un dedo escaso de gastado, ahora que lo voy a rotar con otros tres más, creo que nunca lo acabaré ::

P.D: el tema duración de cuchilla depende de varias cosas. A unos (como dice Alopaco) un par o tres de afeitados, y hay gente que le saca cinco a la misma cuchilla.


----------



## Comio (26 Nov 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> P.D: el tema duración de cuchilla depende de varias cosas. A unos (como dice Alopaco) un par o tres de afeitados, y hay gente que le saca cinco a la misma cuchilla.



Supongo que dependerá de la dureza de la barba de cada uno.

Al principio del hilo comenté que hacía tiempo no había podido afeitarme porque las cuchillas (bic) me mataban y alguien me comentó que era por las cuchillas. En efecto probé con unas Derby (las que me regalaron al comprarme una Edwin Jagger) y muchísimo mejor.

Lo malo es que como me afeito bastante poco, normalmente no lo puedo hacer con la maquinilla clásica porque los pelos saturan la maquina y lo hago con la match 3 que se satura menos (eso sí, con brocha y jabón), normalmente me es más rápido pillar el cortapelos, dejármelo al uno y luego afeitarme.


----------



## Sons of Anarchy (26 Nov 2012)

Bueno tras, probar mi primera Derby, me ha durado 4 afeitados, y he de reconocer que me ha ido muy bien, hasta el último. En éste he notado que la cuchilla ya estaba como desgastada, pero aún podría haberla apurado un poco más. 

De momerno contento con la compra, aunque como dice Doctor Casa, la fase culo veo culo quiero es muy mala. Ayer mismo encargué una merkur futur cromada... y la LEA mentolada este finde.
Pero tengo que reconocer que he encontrado placentero algo que anteriormente me suponía un suplicio. De hecho mi piel ha ido mejorando afeitado tras afeitado, y ya no parezco el chungo de una película de miedo, sangrando y con la cara roja, cada mañana.
He de decir que tengo mucha barba, y muy dura, pero mi piel no acampaña y es demasiado sensible, pero este tipo de afeitado ha hecho que vaya mejorando día a día. 

Ahora estoy con el proraso mentolado...y me he enamorado. Entre eso y el Floid mentolado vigoroso, cuando cojo la moto por la mañana estos días....joder que fresquito. 

Saludos.


----------



## tripack (27 Nov 2012)

Llevo un par de afeitados con brocha, jabón la Toja y wilkinson classic (con las cuchillas que trae). El afeitado no es malo, pero como dije antes, tampoco es fabuloso.
Y una cosa extraña que noto es que, antes al afeitarme con multihojas y gel gillete, al terminar, me notaba la cara muy tersa. Ahora no, al revés. Me noto la cara como más "flácida" y sin el afeitado uniforme y apurado. No sé si es la cuchilla o el jabón la Toja, porque el after que uso es el mismo, aloe vera del metadona.


----------



## alopaco (27 Nov 2012)

tripack dijo:


> Llevo un par de afeitados con brocha, jabón la Toja y wilkinson classic (con las cuchillas que trae). El afeitado no es malo, pero como dije antes, tampoco es fabuloso.



El problema de la Classic es que el cabezal de la maquinilla no pesa... En el afeitado clásico no hay que hacer fuerza, no hay que presionar la maquinilla contra la cara, el peso del cabezal hace la presión necesaria para que la cuchilla pase a ras de piel y afeite sin irritación. 

Deberías probar una maquinilla de metal (Mühle, Merkur, E&J...) y dejar la Classic para viajes. 

Comprobarás que el afeitado mejora (también con la práctica) y la sensación es mucho mejor y más estética.

El jabón La Toja es muy bueno. :Aplauso:

La brocha, si es de cerda, debes dejarla hidratarse unos minutos en agua caliente para que se ablande. Si es de Tejón, no tanto. A no ser que sea una brocha con los pelos recortados para que cuadren (estilo la Wilkinson del Mercadona ) y que son un puto desastre de brochas.... 

En resumen y bajo mi punto de vista: Prueba con una maquinilla de metal (una china o turca vale), prueba a tratar la brocha o incluso cámbiala.:Aplauso:

Saludos.


----------



## tripack (27 Nov 2012)

alopaco dijo:


> El problema de la Classic es que el cabezal de la maquinilla no pesa... En el afeitado clásico no hay que hacer fuerza, no hay que presionar la maquinilla contra la cara, el peso del cabezal hace la presión necesaria para que la cuchilla pase a ras de piel y afeite sin irritación.
> 
> Deberías probar una maquinilla de metal (Mühle, Merkur, E&J...) y dejar la Classic para viajes.
> 
> ...



Tengo pedido al turco varias cuchillas diferentes y una maquinilla tipo Ming shi. Comentare cuando lleguen. 

Brocha tengo una omega de cerda del ECI que tiene muy buena critica aunque aun tiene que ablandarse un poco creo.


----------



## Doctor Casa (27 Nov 2012)

Sons of Anarchy dijo:


> Ahora estoy con el proraso mentolado...
> 
> Saludos.



Como Roberto Begnini!  
To Rome With Love - Official Trailer [HD] - YouTube


----------



## Sons of Anarchy (27 Nov 2012)

ostras qué bueno!!! le hacemos forero??? tiene pinta de afeitado clásico en toda regla.


----------



## Doctor Casa (27 Nov 2012)

Bueno, este es el material que llevo a día de hoy; el Tabac me ha gustado como jabón, pero no me termina de gustar su olor... ¿Qué hago con él? 







Esto de lonchafinista tiene poco, de momento, porque quieres probarlo todo. Sí es verdad que si no te arrebatas, en un año amortizas con creces (mucho). 

Y aqui cómo me he apañado mi kit de viaje con un estuche cutre que pillé por 6 euros en una tienda de bolsos y mochilas. El plástico del huevo kinder es perfecto para un corte de barrita LEA y el botecito vacío es para el after.


----------



## ponzi (27 Nov 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Bueno, este es el material que llevo a día de hoy; el Tabac me ha gustado como jabón, pero no me termina de gustar su olor... ¿Qué hago con él?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te has pasado 3 pueblos.A mi el olor del tabac me encanta y con una buena tecnica de brocha consigues una espuma densa y de calidad.


----------



## tempore (27 Nov 2012)

Las Astra verdes son las que más me gustan.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (27 Nov 2012)

Maquinillas y geles no puedo opinar. Pero el mejor after shave es agua caliente. Mas barato que eso yo ya no se.


----------



## pajarito (27 Nov 2012)

Yo me afeito de domingo en sábado y en ocasiones especiales ,o sea que necesito una máquina con mucho tragante ( gillette II ),perdonar pero me da pereza leer las taytantas páginas.


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (28 Nov 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-bueno-jabon-afeitado-toja-3.html#post7772911

3 meses... media barra de latoja de un euro y pico


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (28 Nov 2012)

¿alguien sabe donde comprar feather baratas?


----------



## El Heraldo Español (28 Nov 2012)

PherMouri dijo:


> Masaje Floid , dios mio, es el que usaba mi abuelo.... que recuerdos.. aun quedara algun bote... creo que era rojo, mas que naranja...pero el mismo, recuerdo el fuerte olor perfectamente, no se olvida...



Yo lo uso siempre, hasta ahora no encontré otro que le supere, en frescor, suavidad, hidratación, incluso el olor que deja es agradable.
Conoceis alguno mejor?


----------



## Doctor Casa (28 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Te has pasado 3 pueblos.A mi el olor del tabac me encanta y con una buena tecnica de brocha consigues una espuma densa y de calidad.



Pues se lo dejo a Vd si lo quiere. Usado UNA sola vez, en su bol cerámico...y además sin gastos de envío porque si vives en madriz te lo puedo dar en mano. Por 11 eurillos no está mal. Me da pena desprenderme del bol, que es un rato bonico. 

Como digo, es un jabón estupendo. Espuma increible y buena calidad. Es sólo por el olor....sobre gustos ya se sabe.


----------



## Doctor Casa (28 Nov 2012)

Bandicoot CRASH dijo:


> ¿alguien sabe donde comprar feather baratas?



En gifts&Care no las tienes mal de precio....mírate Casa Rodríguez a ver. Si vives en Madrid, píllate unas Astra en Montané, que las tienes mucho mejor de precio y son casi iguales. La diferencia es que las Feather son más agresivas, perdonan menos errores.


----------



## ponzi (28 Nov 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Pues se lo dejo a Vd si lo quiere. Usado UNA sola vez, en su bol cerámico...y además sin gastos de envío porque si vives en madriz te lo puedo dar en mano. Por 11 eurillos no está mal. Me da pena desprenderme del bol, que es un rato bonico.
> 
> Como digo, es un jabón estupendo. Espuma increible y buena calidad. Es sólo por el olor....sobre gustos ya se sabe.



Ya tengo mi tabac sorry


----------



## Doctor Casa (28 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya tengo mi tabac sorry



Nada, al final creo que apaño un intercambio por el Taylor of Old Bond Street Avocado, que me han contado maravillas de él.


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (29 Nov 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> En gifts&Care no las tienes mal de precio....mírate Casa Rodríguez a ver. Si vives en Madrid, píllate unas Astra en Montané, que las tienes mucho mejor de precio y son casi iguales. La diferencia es que las *Feather son más agresivas, perdonan menos errores.*



Más que agresivas son más afiladas, no aptas para novatos.

pero para pieles sensibles son lo mejor pues no notas prácticamente un tirón, cero irritación.

quiero comprar un pack tocho como el que se pilló Caronte de cuchillas 4 life.


----------



## Doctor Casa (29 Nov 2012)

Bandicoot CRASH dijo:


> Más que agresivas son más afiladas, no aptas para novatos.
> 
> pero para pieles sensibles son lo mejor pues no notas prácticamente un tirón, cero irritación.
> 
> quiero comprar un pack tocho como el que se pilló Caronte de cuchillas 4 life.



Ademas de gifts&care también las tienen en filotienda o en shaving.ie , y tienes packs tb de 50, 100 y 200 creo que en los tres sitios.


----------



## ponzi (29 Nov 2012)

Acaba de llegar mi 2 pedido del turko (400 derbys).Eso si en aduanas han perdido la tablet


----------



## tripack (29 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Acaba de llegar mi 2 pedido del turko (400 derbys).Eso si en aduanas han perdido la tablet



Te salía en la web de correos ejpañola o en la turca?


----------



## ponzi (29 Nov 2012)

tripack dijo:


> Te salía en la web de correos ejpañola o en la turca?



Este ultimo pedido en niguna, el anterior en las dos. Las aduanas se estan empezando a poner peligrosas


----------



## Bliss (29 Nov 2012)

¿Cuál es la maquinilla más lonchafinista? Quiero empezar en este tipo de afeitados y los precios de las maquinas los veo algo deshorbitados, ¿las baratunas del turco están bien? Gracias


----------



## ponzi (29 Nov 2012)

Bliss dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la maquinilla más lonchafinista? Quiero empezar en este tipo de afeitados y los precios de las maquinas los veo algo deshorbitados, ¿las baratunas del turco están bien? Gracias



Las de plastico dejan bastante que desear. Es mejor una muhler r89 por 30 eu, yo estoy muy contento con ella


----------



## tripack (29 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Este ultimo pedido en niguna, el anterior en las dos. Las aduanas se estan empezando a poner peligrosas



Pero supongo que será problema de correos en Turquía, que no dé de alta el envío, no?


----------



## tripack (29 Nov 2012)

Bliss dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la maquinilla más lonchafinista? Quiero empezar en este tipo de afeitados y los precios de las maquinas los veo algo deshorbitados, ¿las baratunas del turco están bien? Gracias



Yo he pedido la de 8,99$ del turco, que por lo visto es una "Ming Shi" o "Derby Razor". Estas no tienen mala crítica.

Cuando llegue diré que tal, aunque sólo podré comparar con la Wilkinson Classic.


----------



## ponzi (29 Nov 2012)

tripack dijo:


> Pero supongo que será problema de correos en Turquía, que no dé de alta el envío, no?



Habra sido el localizador.A mi los dos pedidos me han llegado sin problemas.


----------



## tripack (29 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Habra sido el localizador.A mi los dos pedidos me han llegado sin problemas.



Recemos porque no metan la mano en envíos certificados también.


----------



## ponzi (29 Nov 2012)

tripack dijo:


> Recemos porque no metan la mano en envíos certificados también.



Yo ya tengo 1000 cuchillas y creo que pedire 1500/2000 mas He calculado que gastare 90/100 cuchillas al año


----------



## brasidas (29 Nov 2012)

Pedido lonchafinista al turco.
Maquinilla de 8 euros, una maquinilla muy digna por ese precio.
Cuchillas Astra verde, mejor relaccion calidad precio, son las unicas que me duran 4 afeitados.
After- save,alumbre, bloques super baratos y si no te convencen los utilizas como desodorante y va ser ver para creer.
Brocha no tengo ni idea de la calidad de las del turco.
Jabon, barra de La Toja a la venta en cualquier establecimiento, huele muy bien y es barata.
Cuenco para hacer espuma, te vale cualquier cosa que tengas por casa.


----------



## tripack (29 Nov 2012)

brasidas dijo:


> Pedido lonchafinista al turco.
> Maquinilla de 8 euros, una maquinilla muy digna por ese precio.
> Cuchillas Astra verde, mejor relaccion calidad precio, son las unicas que me duran 4 afeitados.
> After- save,alumbre, bloques super baratos y si no te convencen los utilizas como desodorante y va ser ver para creer.
> ...



¿Lo tienes ya o acabas de pedirlo?

Yo tengo pedida esa maquinilla también, a ver si llega de una maldita vez.


----------



## whoseyes (29 Nov 2012)

brasidas dijo:


> Pedido lonchafinista al turco.
> Maquinilla de 8 euros, una maquinilla muy digna por ese precio.
> Cuchillas Astra verde, mejor relaccion calidad precio, son las unicas que me duran 4 afeitados.
> After- save,alumbre, bloques super baratos y si no te convencen los utilizas como desodorante y va ser ver para creer.
> ...



Cómo usas el alumbre? Lo humedeces y te lo restregas por la cara? No te enjabonas la cara después de afeitarte ni/o te echas otro producto? Entiendo que el alumbre puede servir para cortar hemorragias, pero si lo que quieres es tener una sensación de frescor y que no se te irrite/infecte la cara tras el afeitado...


----------



## Doctor Casa (3 Dic 2012)

kiff35 dijo:


> Yo lo probaré mas adelate cuando gaste el Tabac que acabo de pedir, que empezé en esto por ahorrar y cada vez compro más pegotes...



Es lo malo; yo hice cuentas y se ahorraba un montón, pero te pones a mejorar el material y a probar cosas y de repente me sobran jabones y afters y tengo tres brochas. :: Y he gastado un pastón. Eso sí, tengo material para YA SI no gastar nada más en años. 

Aprovecho para decir que me sobra una crema de afeitar Williams que huele muy bien y está apenas empezada, si alguien la quiere (cobraría sólo lo que me cueste el envío). Regalo un paquete de cuchillas Bic y entrego en Madrid si estáis por aquí, o envío y tal.


----------



## Fatty (3 Dic 2012)

Yo soy de Gillete o Wilkinson mas espuma y a correr, pero de un tiempo a esta parte me he empezado cortar el pelo tipo años 20/30 (undercut). Asi que en vez de gomina o fijadores uso pomada para el pelo, como antiguamente, y la pillo en una pagina alemana donde ademas tiene un surtido muy grande de pre-shaves, after-shaves, jabones de afeitado, etc de antaño.

Os dejo el enlace y le echais un vistazo a ver que os parece.

Pomade Shop - Klassische Haarstyling- und Haarpflegeprodukte der 1920er bis 1950er Jahre: Pomade, Brilliantine und Hair Tonic von Murray's, DAX Wax, Sweet Georgia Brown, Black & White, Lucky Tiger, Royal Crown, Duke, Lucky-13 Barber Supplies, Cock Gr

Saludos!


----------



## Doctor Casa (8 Dic 2012)

kiff35 dijo:


> Tercer afeitado con el TABAC y la verdad que es un buen jabón si te gusta el olor como a mí. Ahora si lo comparo con la barrita La Toja la espuma que hace es muy similar en calidad, quizás deje una mejor sensanción postafeitado pero sin gran diferencia, pero desde luego en cuanto precio no se justifica la diferencia. El stick de 100g de Tabac me ha costado 8,20€ y la misma cantidad de barrita La Toja cuesta 3,10€. Lonchafinismo win¡¡¡¡



Tengo la nueva barrita LEA con lanolian y tal, y funcionar funciona bien: el olor no es lo más pero es perfecta para kit de viaje. 
El Tabac lo malo es el olor marcado a talcos, que a algunos no nos termina de gustar. 

Jabones buenos y no muy caros (5.5 eur en montané), me encanta el proraso blanco, aparte de tener un olor suave y a limpio muy agradable.


----------



## ecito (8 Dic 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Tengo la nueva barrita LEA con lanolian y tal, y funcionar funciona bien: el olor no es lo más pero es perfecta para kit de viaje.
> El Tabac lo malo es el olor marcado a talcos, que a algunos no nos termina de gustar.
> 
> Jabones buenos y no muy caros (5.5 eur en montané), me encanta el proraso blanco, aparte de tener un olor suave y a limpio muy agradable.



Como se pasan aquí en España con el jabon proraso.Lo compré la semana pasada en un super de Italia a un euro y pico y la loción verde de 100cc a unos cuatro euros.Tenía que haber comprado alguno más visto los precios de aquí.
Los jabones de la tienda del turco están a buen precio y tienen buena reputación.
Saludos.


----------



## Doctor Casa (8 Dic 2012)

ecito dijo:


> en un super de Italia a un euro y pico y la loción verde de 100cc a unos cuatro euros..



Ahora me siento un poco idiota, la verdad. :ouch:


----------



## Doctor Casa (9 Dic 2012)

Ah por cierto para los que seáis de Madriz y un día queráis probar el afeitado clásico a navaja, me han dicho que en el 15 de cuchilleros (junto a la plaza mayor) te lo hacen y no es caro. Es una peluquería antigua de toda la vida y muchos famosos pasan por ahi.


----------



## tripack (14 Dic 2012)

Finalmente el turco me la ha jugado.

Hice un pedido y me dió un número de seguimiento. El número se tiro 12 días inactivo y al final se ve que no lo envió hasta 15 días mas tarde desde que me lo dió. 

Pues el gilipollas no sé que habrá hecho, que el paquete aparece como entregado y a mi casa no ha llegado nada. Llamo a correos y me dicen que el paquete ha sido entregado en Zaragoza!!

Se lo comento por correos, pasan los días y al final me contesta que el lo envió a mi dirección.

Abro la disputa por paypal, le comento la situación de nuevo, no responde. Ayer decidí elevar a reclamación.

A ver en que acaba. Me da cosa porque había pedido cuchillas y una maquinilla muy baratita que tenía ganas de catar, que la que uso actualmente es la wilkinson classic.


----------



## whoseyes (14 Dic 2012)

tripack dijo:


> Finalmente el turco me la ha jugado.
> 
> Hice un pedido y me dió un número de seguimiento. El número se tiro 12 días inactivo y al final se ve que no lo envió hasta 15 días mas tarde desde que me lo dió.
> 
> ...



No se si lo has hecho ya, pero asegurate que el paquete que ha mandado a zaragoza es el tuyo (preguntandole al turco).

No creo que "te la haya jugado" enviandole tu pedido a un amiguete suyo zaragozano... creo que es mas probable que se haya equivocado al darte el codigo de seguimiento y que tu paquete aun este por llegar.

Si no es asi y realmente se ha quedado contigo... suerte y espero que todo acabe bien!


----------



## tripack (14 Dic 2012)

whoseyes dijo:


> No se si lo has hecho ya, pero asegurate que el paquete que ha mandado a zaragoza es el tuyo (preguntandole al turco).
> 
> No creo que "te la haya jugado" enviandole tu pedido a un amiguete suyo zaragozano... creo que es mas probable que se haya equivocado al darte el codigo de seguimiento y que tu paquete aun este por llegar.
> 
> Si no es asi y realmente se ha quedado contigo... suerte y espero que todo acabe bien!



Hombre, si le pido que revise el número de seguimiento por si no es el mío y me sigue diciendo que él lo ha enviado bien, a mi dirección y con ese número de seguimiento, pues o se está quedando conmigo o Correos ha enviado el paquete a donde le ha salido del pijo. Opto más por lo primero.

El turco debería al menos llevar un control de lo que se envía y a donde.


----------



## Doctor Casa (14 Dic 2012)

Mira, por mi experiencia, más vale intentar pillarlo en persona o en tienda online de por aquí (tienes varias y no están mal). Al turco, por si acaso, no pienso pedirle nada más. Esperar un poco no pasa nada, pero mes y medio por las cosas no me mola.


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (14 Dic 2012)

yo hecomprado 100 maquinillas Feather por ebay 21 euros y sin problemas.


pasando completamente de las tiendas físicas, como buen lonchafinista


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (14 Dic 2012)

porcierto que bien huele floyd, es que engancha


----------



## Doctor Casa (14 Dic 2012)

querrás decir 100 cuchillas ::


----------



## chernorat (14 Dic 2012)

Bandicoot CRASH dijo:


> porcierto que bien huele floyd, es que engancha



Pues a mí me parece olor como a viejuno...ienso: Casi me gusta más el de Aqua Velva, aunque no es tan refrescante.


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (15 Dic 2012)

chernorat dijo:


> Pues a mí me parece olor como a viejuno...ienso: Casi me gusta más el de Aqua Velva, aunque no es tan refrescante.



huele a padre.

mezclado con el olor de la colonia es un mojabragas


----------



## tripack (15 Dic 2012)

Bandicoot CRASH dijo:


> huele a padre.
> 
> mezclado con el olor de la colonia es un mojabragas



Si te vas a por cincuentonas, quizás.


----------



## bladu (15 Dic 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> Pero si te pones a comprar las cosas por separado en internet con los gastos de envío te saldrá por un pico, ¿no hay ningún kit decente para desvirgarse en esto del afeitado clásico que se pueda comprar en una sola web o tienda física a buen precio?



Esto mismo opino, yo, la idea me resulta atrayente, pero sale un pico, ¿no hay ninguna pagina tipo ebay, donde comprar esos mismos productos, pero a un precio mas barato?


----------



## Doctor Casa (15 Dic 2012)

bladu dijo:


> Esto mismo opino, yo, la idea me resulta atrayente, pero sale un pico, ¿no hay ninguna pagina tipo ebay, donde comprar esos mismos productos, pero a un precio mas barato?



Dentro de poco quizá ponga a la venta mi Mühle R 106, que tiene menos de un año de edad....con una brocha Wilkinson tejón y alguna muestra de jabón. Si quieres, espera unos días (a que me llegue la nueva maquinilla) y acordamos algo.


----------



## ecito (15 Dic 2012)

Pues, yo al turco le he hecho un par de pedidos y sin problemas.Pensaba pedirle una brocha de pelo de caballo y una caja de 100 cuchillas para tener guardadas para el futuro.Por internet es posible encontrar algún vendedor de la india que tiene alguna que otra cuchilla, pero me gustan más las marcas del turco.Espero que no me la juegue. en mi próximo pedido.
Saludos.


----------



## tripack (17 Dic 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> Pero si te pones a comprar las cosas por separado en internet con los gastos de envío te saldrá por un pico, ¿no hay ningún kit decente para desvirgarse en esto del afeitado clásico que se pueda comprar en una sola web o tienda física a buen precio?





bladu dijo:


> Esto mismo opino, yo, la idea me resulta atrayente, pero sale un pico, ¿no hay ninguna pagina tipo ebay, donde comprar esos mismos productos, pero a un precio mas barato?



En el ECI: 
- Wilkinson Classic con 5 cuchillas 4,65 €
- Brocha Omega cerda: 8 € y pico.
- Barrita La Toja: 2 €

Es lo que estoy usando yo para probar y de momento no va mal.

He pillado la barrita Bea en Mercadona, que me parece que hace deslizar mejor la cuchilla que La Toja, aunque quizás sea algo subjetivo.


----------



## Atrezu (17 Dic 2012)

Mierda, me estáis pegando las ganas de probar y todo después de leer el hilo. Y solo tendría que pillar la maquinilla porque mi padre ya usa jabón y brocha con las desechables.
Una pregunta, ¿usáis un cuenco para hacer la espuma?


----------



## inmi_soy (17 Dic 2012)

Atrezu dijo:


> Mierda, me estáis pegando las ganas de probar y todo después de leer el hilo. Y solo tendría que pillar la maquinilla porque mi padre ya usa jabón y brocha con las desechables.
> Una pregunta, ¿usáis un cuenco para hacer la espuma?



¿ Maquinilla ?:

Pero qué dices ?

Dejate de maquinillas :








El cuenco es indispensable para la espuma.


----------



## tripack (17 Dic 2012)

Yo no uso cuenco. Espumo en la cara.


----------



## Atrezu (17 Dic 2012)

Después de ver sweeney todd no me acerco a la cara una navaja de esas ni cerrada xD


----------



## Doctor Casa (17 Dic 2012)

inmi_soy dijo:


> ¿ Maquinilla ?:
> 
> Pero qué dices ?
> 
> ...



No vayas de duro  La navaja es un escalón superior. hay quien lo sube y quien se queda a gusto con las maquinillas. 
Es mucho pensar que un novato pasa de aquello a la navaja, hombre.

Ah y yo espumo bien sin cuenco.


----------



## automono (17 Dic 2012)

en k pagina del hilo sale alguna navaja k este bien de precio?
hasta ahora, me he afeitado con shavvette, y tengo ganas de dar el salto


----------



## el ganador (18 Dic 2012)

He hecho un pedido ayer en filotienda y poniendo este código descuento al pagar me han hecho un 10% dto.

quieroafeitarmebarato

En gift and care creo que es:

foroafeitado


de ná.


----------



## la_tortue (18 Dic 2012)

tripack dijo:


> Yo no uso cuenco. Espumo en la cara.



Hago lo mismo: crema de afeitar (La Toja) + brocha y espumo en la cara.
Funciona muy bien. Así te evitar un trasto más.


----------



## Sons of Anarchy (18 Dic 2012)

teneís razón. El bol al final lo tengo apartado en un rincón lleno de trastos. 
Espumo en la cara directamente, con la brocha y la barrita wilkinson que compré en Andorra. 

Saludos.


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (19 Dic 2012)

tripack dijo:


> Si te vas a por cincuentonas, quizás.



esas no se acuerdan a que olía aquel padre que de ellas pasaba.

las más jóvenes sí.


----------



## Doctor Casa (19 Dic 2012)

Hoy me ha llegado la Feather y la verdad, es otro rollo, es otro nivel. Qué maquinón. Qué apurado y qué suavidad. Cuesta creer que sea la misma cuchilla. Sobre todo qué suavidad, creo que no me cortaría ni queriendo.


----------



## ecito (19 Dic 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Hoy me ha llegado la Feather y la verdad, es otro rollo, es otro nivel. Qué maquinón. Qué apurado y qué suavidad. Cuesta creer que sea la misma cuchilla. Sobre todo qué suavidad, creo que no me cortaría ni queriendo.



Hola, ¿Cual te has pillado?.Supongo que será la Luxury.Es muy bonita, pero se me sale de presupuesto.Seguiré con mi Edwin Jagger DE86 y mi Gillette Knack.


----------



## Doctor Casa (19 Dic 2012)

ecito dijo:


> Hola, ¿Cual te has pillado?.Supongo que será la Luxury.Es muy bonita, pero se me sale de presupuesto.Seguiré con mi Edwin Jagger DE86 y mi Gillette Knack.



Pues si, es carísima; es la AS-D1 (así se llama el modelo). 






155 euros por amazon usa (me la trajo un amiguete en su maleta, yo la pedí con entrega en su casa de alli). Pero al menos sé que salvo accidente, tengo máquinilla para el resto de mi vida. 

Un capricho, pero estoy encantado.


----------



## ecito (19 Dic 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Pues si, es carísima; es la AS-D1 (así se llama el modelo).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que la disfrutes y si un día te cansas de ella aquí estoy yo.
Saludos.


----------



## favelados (19 Dic 2012)

Yo ando buscando una brocha, el lunes vi una en el Eroski por dos y pico euros supuestamente de cerda y no la compré, después no he encontrado en AhorraMás ni en Dia y hoy he visto en MercaDroga la de Wilkinson (creo que de tejón?) a mas de 6 euros... 

En tiendas especializadas no me molesto en buscar por que no creo q tengan ninguna < 3e

Visto lo visto creo que voy a pillar la de Eroski a no ser que haya muy buenos motivos para que me rasque el bolsillo un poco mas en una de tejón (juraría haber leído no se si aquí q la de Wilkinson costaba sobre los 4e en Carrefour?)


----------



## la_tortue (20 Dic 2012)

favelados dijo:


> Yo ando buscando una brocha, el lunes vi una en el Eroski por dos y pico euros supuestamente de cerda y no la compré, después no he encontrado en AhorraMás ni en Dia y hoy he visto en MercaDroga la de Wilkinson (creo que de tejón?) a mas de 6 euros...
> 
> En tiendas especializadas no me molesto en buscar por que no creo q tengan ninguna < 3e
> 
> Visto lo visto creo que voy a pillar la de Eroski a no ser que haya muy buenos motivos para que me rasque el bolsillo un poco mas en una de tejón (juraría haber leído no se si aquí q la de Wilkinson costaba sobre los 4e en Carrefour?)



Estoy contigo: yo tengo la de Wilkinson, porque en su tiempo fue la única que encontré (en MarcaDoña)... pero si en Eroski puedes pillar una por < 3€... me parece genial.
Yo probé la crema de afeitar + brocha para quitarme el gasto excesivo de la espuma de afeitar en bote... asi que tampoco era para gastarme más en pijadas... ¡ojo! respecto totalmente la gente que se gasta dinero en esto porque le gusta y tienen el gusanillo: yo también me quedo con la bava viendo la Feather AS-D1... he pedido para Navidad - Reyes o mi cumple una EJ o una Mühle y no he podido resistir y he encargado una Gillette Slim Adjustable del 1972...:fiufiu: para poder quitarme del vicio de la maquinillas multihojas (aunque sean de marca blanca)...

Me pasaré en un Eroski para ver si pillo la brocha que comentas ya que la wilkinson se está haciendo un poco "mayor"...


----------



## LuigiDS (20 Dic 2012)

Donde has pillado la Gillette Slim vintage, yo tengo ya una muhle r89 y me pica el gusanillo de una clasica. Por ebay la verdad no entiendo de modelos y años.


----------



## Sons of Anarchy (20 Dic 2012)

Tengo la muhle r89 y la merkur futur. Ésta última la compré porque no me atrevía a buscar viendo algunas cosas por ebay.
Aunque una gillete viejuna llama mucho la atención. 
Saludos

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## alopaco (20 Dic 2012)

Doctor Casa dijo:


>



Esa Feather es mi oscuro -y carérrimo- objeto de deseo, ¡enhorabuena!


----------



## Doctor Casa (20 Dic 2012)

alopaco dijo:


> Esa Feather es mi oscuro -y carérrimo- objeto de deseo, ¡enhorabuena!



 Pues entonces te dedico una fotillo 







Y cómo no, unos accesorios...







Las hojas Wilkinson, según he leído, sólo si tienen el 5 dorado en la caja, son de las "buenas" hechas en UK, ya descontinuadas. 

La verdad que para cuando me han llegado las muestras de TOBS, ya me habia encaprichado con los "de verdad", me pasa por impaciente. ::


----------



## la_tortue (20 Dic 2012)

LuigiDS dijo:


> Donde has pillado la Gillette Slim vintage, yo tengo ya una muhle r89 y me pica el gusanillo de una clasica. Por ebay la verdad no entiendo de modelos y años.



eBay... hay que ser paciente.
hay unos vendedores americanos que suelen tener modelos en bueno estado (puedo buscar la tienda a quien lo he comprado: estoy todavía a la espera de recibir el paquete...).
sino en
Razor Emporium | A gentleman&rsquo;s source for his vintage shaving needs.
podrás encontrar lo que buscas: para comprar y consultar la fecha de una maquinilla.


----------



## Sealand (20 Dic 2012)

New Rimei Traditional Double Edge Safety Manual Razor # A2001 | eBay

6,30 € puesto en casa.







La diferencia con las de >30 € tiene que estar en algún sitio, pero para empezar ya me vale.

Yo tb soy de la plataforma de afectados por la brocha de mer k donna, dicen que es de tejón pero la hija de p huele a tigres :: Lo que estoy haciendo es cada vez que me ducho es darle un buen enjuagón de agua caliente y darle un buen repaso con champú y el excedente de jabón que queda siempre en la esponja.


----------



## Cajero Jefe (20 Dic 2012)

Yo no recomiendo la wilkinson tejón del Mercadona. La mía pincha porque tiene el pelo recortado.

La de Tejón del Carrefour no está mal si la pillas a buen precio (yo compré varias a 3€ cada una). Es más suave que la Wilkinson y te viene con un soporte de plástico. Eso sí, para jabones duros no acaba de rascarlos bien. Con las cremas sí va bien.

Y la brocha que sí recomiendo por calidad-precio es esta de 2€ del turco de bestshave: Wooden Handled Shaving Brushes no:6 [brush6] - $2.45 : Bestshave.net, International supplier of shaving equipment

Me rasca el Tabac maravillosamente y hace un espumón de narices. Y es grandecita y con mango de madera, que lo prefiero a los de plástico.

Doctor Casa, algún día esa maquinilla será mía. Gastos imprevistos han evitado que caiga en estas fechas, pero caerá. Disfrutala.

Y edito para añadir que llevo varios días afeitandome con la maquinilla de plástico de Wilkinson y hojas Astra verdes y debo decir que estoy muy muy gratamente sorprendido. 3€ en Leclerc la maquinilla.


----------



## Zhukov (20 Dic 2012)

Bueno, en serio, ¿qué maquinilla clásica recomendáis para un principiante? Me he hartado de la Wilkinson de plástico porque me hago puntos rojos y arañazos con regularidad, y quiero probar con una mejor, a ver si me corto menos.

La quiero de 3 piezas a rosca, nada de mariposa, y con un mango largo de 10 cm aprox. He mirado las Merkur y Muhle, pero son todas de peine abierto: , y por lo que he leído, para mí será mejor una de peine cerrado. Si me recomendáis una tienda física en Madrid, perfecto, si no, qué tienda online que no sea pedir al turco ese.


----------



## Sealand (20 Dic 2012)

Zhukov dijo:


> Bueno, en serio, ¿qué maquinilla clásica recomendáis para un principiante? Me he hartado de la Wilkinson de plástico porque me hago puntos rojos y arañazos con regularidad, y quiero probar con una mejor, a ver si me corto menos.
> 
> La quiero de 3 piezas a rosca, nada de mariposa, y con un mango largo de 10 cm aprox. He mirado las Merkur y Muhle, pero son todas de peine abierto: , y por lo que he leído, para mí será mejor una de peine cerrado. Si me recomendáis una tienda física en Madrid, perfecto, si no, qué tienda online que no sea pedir al turco ese.



Échale un vistazo a la maquinilla china que he puesto arriba, es la que he pedido yo para empezar. Tiene muy buenas críticas en internet y no vas a encontrar nada más barato a no ser que te vayas a una maquinilla de plástico.

[YOUTUBE]Z9m4MU7ALJU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ecito (20 Dic 2012)

Hola, en este enlace teneis la maquinilla Rimei por poco más de 5 dolares:
Manual Razors New Men's Portable Washable Shaver Razor Shaving Razor M2001a-in Razor from Beauty & Health on Aliexpress.com.
No está mal la maquinilla por lo que vale, yo la compré y uso su mango para una Lord que compré en ebay.El mango de la Lord es muy largo y de aluminio y se fastidia la rosca con el tiempo.El cabezal de la Lord me gusta más por ser parecido al de la Merkur y al de la Edwing Jagger y la Rimei no la utilizo.
Referente a brochas la del turco que ha mencionado antes un forero es muy buena y hace barbaridad de espuma.Ayer le hice un pedido y le pedí otra brochas junto con unas cuchillas y un masaje para despues del afeitado Arko.
Saludos y buen afeitado.


----------



## Doctor Casa (21 Dic 2012)

Zhukov dijo:


> Bueno, en serio, ¿qué maquinilla clásica recomendáis para un principiante? Me he hartado de la Wilkinson de plástico porque me hago puntos rojos y arañazos con regularidad, y quiero probar con una mejor, a ver si me corto menos.
> 
> La quiero de 3 piezas a rosca, nada de mariposa, y con un mango largo de 10 cm aprox. He mirado las Merkur y Muhle, pero son todas de peine abierto: , y por lo que he leído, para mí será mejor una de peine cerrado. Si me recomendáis una tienda física en Madrid, perfecto, si no, qué tienda online que no sea pedir al turco ese.



Hombre, yo te recomendaría que ya que estás, te compraras algo con lo que estuvieses más "encantado" y algo más duradero. 

Mírate por ejemplo la E&J Barley, que tiene mango largo y el cabezal es el "standard" que llevan las Müle y las E&J y que es bastante neutro, ni muy agresivo ni muy suave. Afeita muy bien. 
Lo mismo de las Merkur 20C y las 23C, de mango extra largo. 

Es el que lleva mi otra máquina, la Mühle R 106. Por eso lo conozco (equivalente a la Edwin Jagger DE86811BL) 

Tienda física en Madrid son un pelín caras: yo la pediría online en amazon o Filotienda, Gifts&Care (desconozco si envían a Rusia, pero si vienes por navidad a España y tal, la puedes pedir).


----------



## Sons of Anarchy (21 Dic 2012)

La muhle r89 es la que me aconsejaron para volver a esto del afeitado clásico y para empezar es muy buena, bonita y barata.
Saludos.

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (21 Dic 2012)

Sons of Anarchy dijo:


> La muhle r89 es la que me aconsejaron para volver a esto del afeitado clásico y para empezar es muy buena, bonita y barata.
> Saludos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2



Yo es la que tengo y estoy contento,la tienes por 30 eu


----------



## Zhukov (3 Ene 2013)

Creo que me voy a comprar la Edwin en esta tienda, porque es muy frustrante buscar tiendas en España o en ebay

Por lo visto, es elegir entre la Muhle o la Jagger, y yo lo que quiero es afeitarme sin irritación ni puntos rojos

Edwin Jagger DE89L


----------



## Johnny Drama (3 Ene 2013)

Zhukov dijo:


> Creo que me voy a comprar la Edwin en esta tienda, porque es muy frustrante buscar tiendas en España o en ebay
> 
> Por lo visto, es elegir entre la Muhle o la Jagger, y yo lo que quiero es afeitarme sin irritación ni puntos rojos
> 
> Edwin Jagger DE89L



Yo tengo la EJ DE89 y es una maravilla.

Recomendable totalmente.

Yo compré en giftsandcare.com y todo muy bien


----------



## Doctor Casa (4 Ene 2013)

Lo que pasa es que este chico está en Rusia, no? Bueno, pero si va a visitar Espain ya le dicen que en una de las tiendas que le decimos se lo envían rápido. 
Ya nos contará. Yo de momento encantado con la Feather. La Mühle ya sólo la uso para viajar.


----------



## chernorat (4 Ene 2013)

Como regalo de reyes he pedido una Ikon inoxidable con dos cabezales: standard y OSS (un lado abierto y otro cerrado).

A ver si llega pronto y comento qué tal va frente a mi actual EJ DE89


----------



## murpi (5 Ene 2013)

Sigo probando hojas del turco. Ya sé que no debo comprar más hojas de marca Shark, ya que no cortan una mierda.


----------



## ecito (5 Ene 2013)

A mi me han llegado unas hojas Rapira del turco, en cuanto las pruebe os digo como van.El otro día me afeite con una Astra verde y no son nada del otro mundo, esperaba algo más tras lo que había leído en algún foro.También tengo Racer,Derby, Shark, Feather y alguna otra para probar.Eso si al turco le he hecho tres pedidos de unos 20 dolares cada uno y solo me ha regalado una hoja de afeitar Perma-sharp, no se estira mucho el tío.


----------



## Atrezu (6 Ene 2013)

Ey gente, quiero pillarme una Wilkinson classic. He leído que se pueden pillar en ECI. ¿En la zona de supermercado o de afeitado? ¿Sabéis de algún otro sitio?

Un saludo.


----------



## Garbatella (6 Ene 2013)

Buenas compañeros lonchafinistas bohemios.

Resulta que un familiar quiere hacerme un regalo de unos 50-70e, me ha dado a elegir, y no lo he dudado: PACK AFEITADO CLÁSICO.

Así que, con este presupuesto (si es diferencial subir hasta 90e, se sube) y teniendo en cuenta que tendría que comprarlo en Madrid (ya sea en la tienda de la plaza mayor, ECI, la que sea) ¿qué material me recomendáis para un iniciado en la materia?

Saludos y mil gracias!


----------



## Zhukov (6 Ene 2013)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que este chico está en Rusia, no? Bueno, pero si va a visitar Espain ya le dicen que en una de las tiendas que le decimos se lo envían rápido.



No hombre no, yo vivo en Hispanistán, lo que pasa es que paso algunos meses al año en Ucrania, aunque estas navidades no he podido irme. : Por eso, ya que voy tanto por allá, me compro las hojas de afeitar.

Y de chico ando más cerca de los 40 que de los 30 pero se agradece el cumplido. 

Aún no he hecho el pedido, así que estás a tiempo de indicarme una tienda online en España, para que me lo traigan a casa, si eres tan amable y me haces el favor, porque ya he preguntado un par de veces dónde se compran las maquinillas y nadie me ha contestado. :|

Al final tras mucho buscar encontré la tienda esa de Britania, porque en ebay no encuentro nada.

Me he decidido por la Jagger porque corta menos, pero ahora me entra la duda de si apurará menos, si tengo que apretar para apurar al máximo y me corto igual, entonces no me sirve, y como a los ingleses les tengo manía igual es mejor la marca alemana, la Muhle, así que agradezco enlaces a ésta, total salen casi igual de precio. Escogí la Jagger porque la Muhle no la tenían en la tienda.


Por cierto, espero que las dos el mango sea de 10 cm mínimo, es lo que tiene la Wilkinson cutre y no me siento cómodo con un mango más corto.

Muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Doctor Casa (6 Ene 2013)

Zhukov dijo:


> Aún no he hecho el pedido, así que estás a tiempo de indicarme una tienda online en España, para que me lo traigan a casa, si eres tan amable y me haces el favor, porque ya he preguntado un par de veces dónde se compran las maquinillas y nadie me ha contestado. :|
> 
> Al final tras mucho buscar encontré la tienda esa de Britania, porque en ebay no encuentro nada.
> 
> ...



Empezando por el final, aunque te pilles una edwin jagger o una mühle, el cabezal es el mismo, que por cierto no es nada malo y tiene un buen compromiso intermedio entre suavidad y agresividad. Perdona bastante. 

Así que sea la R89, la Barley, o la mía, la R 106, el cabezal será el mismo. Eso sí, en un mensaje anterior te respondía (quizá no lo leíste) con un par de ejemplos de mango largo, todos por debajo de los 30 eurillos, 35 como mucho. 

En cuanto a tiendas, tienes Filotienda en Valencia y Gifts & Care en la misma ciudad que funcionan bastante bien online y tienen mucho mucho surtido. 
Luego Casa Rodríguez, también en Valencia, tienes cosas. 

En Madrid tienes Montané cerca de la puerta del sol (plaza herradores), donde tienen sobre todo brochas y cuchillas muy bien de precio...y más cosas.
Luego tienes Perfumería Núria en la Cale Lagasca, aunque ésta última es algo más cara y tal, pero tienen buen surtido. 

Luego que funcionen bien y de fuera tienes shaving.ie, The Portugal Online Shop, o Don Guapo, también en Portugal. Googlea los nombres y compara a ver qué te mola más.


----------



## Deimos (6 Ene 2013)

Aqui otro que planea pasarse. Llevo años con electrica y es un engorro aunque parezca lo contrario, la unica ventaja es que es materialmente imposible hacerlo mal. Estoy pasandome a las cuchillas desechables para hacer tecnica y luego me pasare el clasico.
Una maquina electrica buena puede costar 200€, por ese precio puedes tener material para toda la vida.


----------



## Doctor Casa (6 Ene 2013)

Garbatella dijo:


> Buenas compañeros lonchafinistas bohemios.
> 
> Resulta que un familiar quiere hacerme un regalo de unos 50-70e, me ha dado a elegir, y no lo he dudado: PACK AFEITADO CLÁSICO.
> 
> ...



Pues tienes brochas buenas y duraderas y jabones que no están mal nada caros. Yo en plan básico sin dejar de lado la calidad me pillaría:

*Proraso pieles sensibles (el blanco, que tiene un olor muy agradable pero muy suave, no tan fuerte y mentolado como el Proraso normal de envase verde). Lo tienes por 6 eur en ECI y por 5,5 en Montané, por ejemplo. 

*Pack de cuchillas variadas. Cada piel es un mundo y así vas probando a ver cuáles se adaptan mejor a tu caso particular. 

*Brocha sencilla Omega (italianas), Vie Long (españolas) o Semogue (portuguesas), que sin irte a gamas altas tienes sintéticas o de cerda o de caballo, etc,...por unos 8, 9 eur más o menos. No más de 15 como muchísimo. 

*Maquinilla Mühle o E&J (son casi lo mismo), que por 29 euros tienes cuchilla buena y bonita para muchos años. Y hay bastantes modelos a elegir. Yo no caería en Parker (no hablan muy bien de ellas), o modelos "extraños" por si acaso. Si te tira lo nacional, Vie Long acaba de sacar sus propias maquinillas. 
Y si vas en plan lonchafina, la Wilkinson Classic de plástico no está mal, pero cuidado con las cuchillas que vienen de regalo que dicen que son infames. 

Total unos 60 euros sin privarte de buenas calidades.






Deimos dijo:


> Aqui otro que planea pasarse. Llevo años con electrica y es un engorro aunque parezca lo contrario, la unica ventaja es que es materialmente imposible hacerlo mal. Estoy pasandome a las cuchillas desechables para hacer tecnica y luego me pasare el clasico.
> Una maquina electrica buena puede costar 200€, por ese precio puedes tener material para toda la vida.



Pues sí. Por ese precio tienes una de acero inoxidable, buena brocha y cuchillas a tutiplén. Y un jabón triple prensado (tipo Crabtree & Evelyn o similar) que te va a durar AÑOS.


----------



## kemado (7 Ene 2013)

murpi dijo:


> Sigo probando hojas del turco. Ya sé que no debo comprar más hojas de marca Shark, ya que no cortan una mierda.



Yo probé hace poco las Perma, que se supone que eran mejores, y me han decepcionado bastante.

Sigo con Astra, Polsilver Iridium y normal, como las de referencia.

Para los que buscan una maquinilla para comenzar. Poco agresiva, barata y fácil de usar la Merkur 15C (mango corto) o la 25C (mango largo)
http://foroafeitado.com/foro/revisiones-maquinillas-30/merkur-15c-7631/
http://foroafeitado.com/foro/maquinillas-tradicionales-cuchillas-29/merkur-25c-4648/


----------



## Doctor Casa (9 Ene 2013)

ayer pase en persona por casa rodriguez en valencia y la verdad muy buena atención, precios y surtido.....mola. no compre nada porque voy sobrado de cantidad en todo...


----------



## Zhukov (10 Ene 2013)

Hola de nuevo.

Hice el pedido en filotienda, me han traído la maquinilla al día siguiente, hoy. Me he comprado la Edwin Jager Barley, que es la DE89, pero con un mango cuadrillado para mejor agarre. Lo malo es que cada vez que me afeite me va a recordar a la forera winded_barley :: :ouch:

Como nunca he tenido una maquinilla de éstas antes, si no una Wilkinson de plástico, no sabía qué esperar. 

Primera impresión, ¡halaaaa, qué bonita es! :baba: parece instrumental quirúrgico.

Segundo, primera sorpresa, el peso. Que la Wilkinson aunque de plástico tiene una barra de acero como lastre dentro, y ya pesaba más que una Mach 3. Joer, debe pesar sus buenas tres onzas. EDITO: Anda, he acertado, 76 gramos, para ser exactos.

Tercero, longitud. Es un par de centimetros más corta que una Wilkinson, pero a menos que tengas manos de simio, el agarre es bueno. Es increíblemente anatómico, y el meñique descansa sobre el rayado del pomo. Se siente uno como empuñando Excalibur.


He decidido estrenarla. Nueva cuchilla (Gillete Rubie rusa), y he abierto la barra La Toja. También tenía preparado el alumbre y las tiritas por si acaso. La verdad es que asusta un poco acercar ese hierro a la cara.:

Leo atentamente el manual de instrucciones en inglés por si acaso hay algo que se me pasa por alto. Vale, lo de espumar ya lo aprendí, pasadas cortas y aclarar con frecuencia, dice que por debajo del borde de la mandíbula _"... te afeites en dirección del crecimiento de la barba"_

¿Mande?: A ver, las barbas crecen hacia abajo, y normalmente uno se afeita de arriba a abajo, salvo en el cuello que siempre me cortaba y mejor afeitarse a contrapelo. El manual nos previene

"Afeitarse a contrapelo puede producir rojeces, incomididad y pelos enquistados" Ay madre, :8:

Bueno, con la determinación de un francotirador que abre el cerrojo de su fusil, abrimos el cabezal. Llama la atención que sea de dos piezas y que el mango sea una pieza aparte. Muy impresionado con el acabado de las piezas, su encaje y el roscado. Colocar la cuchilla y retirarla parece una operación más segura que con la Wilkinson.

Para mi alivio, el peine es cerrado, no me sentía seguro aplicándome a la cara algo que me recuerda a los dientes de una pala excavadora, como las Muhle. Eso sí, tiene unos rebajes a lo largo del borde inferior, que ignoro que función tienen. A lo mejor es para sujetar el cabezal mientras pones la cuchilla, aunque yo la agarro por los extremos cortos.

Tras la preparación, enjabonando la cara con el método del rallaquesos, ha llegado la hora. ¡Calen bayonetas! 

Colocamos la cuchilla y la roscamos a tope, para asegurarnos de que el ángulo de incidencia sea lo más oblicuo posible, y con firmeza y decisión atacamos sin miedo a cortarnos la yugular, dispuestos a aguantar estoicamente el inevitable derramamiento de sangre. Bueno, en realidad estoy acojonado y aplico la cuchilla con suavidad a la piel...

... oye, que esto _corta _ ¡y no me corto!

Gradualmente voy dando pasadas. No apura mucho, pero otra pasada y queda genial. Poco a poco le voy perdiendo el miedo y voy deslizando la cuchilla en varios ángulos, con más rapidez, a contrapelo. ¡Sorpresa! puedo afeitarme la piel del pelo sin irritación ni los inevitables puntos rojos. Hasta los puñeteros pelos rebeldes del borde de la mandíbula desaparecen sin dejar un rastro sangriento. Joer, si hasta me puedo afeitar la zona de la cicatriz en la barbilla. 

Y la prueba definitiva es el mentón, antes siempre tenía que dar muchas pasadas o aflojar un poco la rosca para exponer más la cuchilla, al precio de parecer que me estaba pasando una garlopa por la barbilla.

Al terminar, estoy alucinando, un afeitado increíble que pocas veces consigo, sin un solo corte, ni rojeces, ni puntos rojos. Sólo uno de estos y porque puede ser que me haya llevado la costra de hace dos días.

Lo flipo porque generalmente cuando estreno cuchilla, siempre me corto mucho porque está tan afilada, y los mejores resultados los consigo después de un par de días cuando ya está un poco desgastado el filo y no corta tanto. También lo reflipo porque me afeité ayer, y la barba recién crecida es más difícil de cortar que la de dos días que es más flexible.


Estoy alucinando. El cabezal se queda en su sitio, no tiene la mala costumbre de la Wilkinson de aflojarse en el momento más inoportuno.

La piel me ha quedado tan suave y lisa que brilla. Me queda la piel suave como la piel de una chica. Me dan ganas de besarme a mí mismo. ¡Qué pena que mi mujer no vuelva hasta dentro de una semana!

De verdad que no acabo de creérmelo. Me he afeitado hace varias horas, y si me paso la mano por la piel parece que me acabo de afeitar. Y no he usado loción ni nada.

Lo que más destaco es la uniformidad del afeitado. Con la Wilkinson tenía zonas que me quedaban muy bien, y otras que por contraste rascaban como lija, y perdía mucho tiempo con muchas pasadas igualando. Ahora he conseguido un apurado perfecto en una fracción del tiempo, y sin prisas. 

De verdad que no estoy exagerando. Me siento rejuvenecido, me ha quedado la piel como cuando tenía ventipocos años.

Analizando, veo que la culpa por fin no era de las cuchillas rusas. Mirando en internet resulta que las Gillete Rubie son de lo mejor que hay. Puede que las haya mejores aún, pero a mí ya me satisface de sobra el resultado, aparte de lo baratas que me salen y que tengo para un año. En la caja me regalaban una muestra de cuchillas Derby, que supongo que son el no va más, pero no creo que haya diferencia.

Si por la cuchilla no es, ¿por qué tanta diferencia?

En primer lugar por el peso. La inercia, en especial para los manazas como yo, ayuda a controlar mucho mejor los movimientos y evita que a veces se te escape el cabezal y se deslice pegándote un tajo. Me siento mucho más seguro con ella.

En segundo lugar, el agarre. Creo que el rayado del mango es un gran acierto, así no te resbala, y la empuñadura se adapta perfectamente a mi mano. 

Y por último y lo más importante, el cabezal. Pensaba que o me iba a cortar, o no iba a apurar nada. Ahora veo que la hoja no es nada sin un buen cabezal. Sorprende el grado de curvatura que alcanza la hoja, y eso era lo que me fallaba, el ángulo de incidencia de la cuchilla, que no podía compensar variando el ángulo con el mango , porque la Wilki no daba más de sí. y por eso siempre me irritaba la piel del cuello, porque era difícil afeitar sin lastimar.


Luego el peso del cabezal, que hace que la cuchilla por sí sóla, sin hacer presión, apriete la carne y alise la piel, exponiendo los pelos al filo de la cuchilla sin llevarse también la piel.

Lo que me pasaba con la Wilki es que para apurar tenía que presionar, y acaba además de pelos llevándome por delante las irregularidades de la piel.


El único pero que le podemos poner es que esto requiere una técnica de afeitado algo diferente, pues no desliza tan bien, hace falta una lubricación constante. Ahora entiendo por qué dan tanto la brasa con lo de espumar. Sin espuma no desliza. No pega tirones cuando la barba está crecida, no es eso a lo que me refiero, si no a que si no hay espuma se para. Con cualquier maquinilla de poco peso, como la Mach3 o la Wilki, podías apurar con la cara enjabonada, hasta con agua, y en seco para algunos pelitos rebeldes. Eso con esta es impensable.

Ahora bien, como vas mucho más rápido, no se seca la espuma y no tienes que darte tantas veces. Creo que solo me he dado brochazos dos veces. Para lonchafinar, como bol para espumar uso un cenicero de cristal mangado de un bar de la playa, aunque en realidad lo uso para tener algo donde dejar la maquinilla y las cuchillas. 


Sigo sin créermelo, me siento completamente estúpido por no haberme comprado una maquinilla de éstas antes:o. En mi descargo diré que la Wilkinson cutre era lo único que encontré, y que las experiencias con las maquinillas clásicas de mariposa y ajustables de mi padre fueron... sangrantes. A lo mejor ha evolucionado la técnica y la Jagger es mejor que lo que había hace cincuenta años.

Doctor Casa, no sabes cuánto te agradezco la cantidad de dolor, irritación, sangre y lágrimas que me has ahorrado. :Aplauso: Con esto no necesito ni lociones, ni alumbres ni nada. Mi esposa también te lo agradecerá cuando vuelva. :X

No sé, igual he dado por pura suerte con la combinación ideal de maquinilla y cuchillas para mi piel, pero por lo que dicen otros comentarios, esta máquina es ideal para novatos y manazas. Una de las mejores inversiones que he hecho en toda mi vida. Por 30 euros sale barata. En pocos meses la amortizas, y sobre todo lo que me voy a ahorrar en lociones y cortasangres.


Eso sí, creo que voy a conservar la Wilki para afeitarme los sobacos, porque desliza mejor con poco jabón o sólo con agua, y si se me cae en la ducha no pasa nada, pero con esta hay que tener cuidado de no dejarla caer, porque puede romperse o hacer un agujero en el suelo.

En una palabra: Afeitarse con ésta es un placer.


Aquí una crítica de experto en foroafeitado.

http://foroafeitado.com/foro/revisi...gger-89-ba-11-barley-maquinilla-afeitar-5453/

Y recordemos, la podéis comprar en 

Articulos de peluqueria, estetica y afeitado clasico


¡Gracias Doctor Casa!


----------



## Doctor Casa (10 Ene 2013)

Joe, me alegra muchísimo haberte podido ayudar. En serio!!! 

Yo mismo cumplo ahora un año en esto del afeitado a la antigua, y los primeros días también sentía eso de "dónde ha estado esto todos estos años" al mirar a mi maquinilla y el resto del kit. 

No cambio mi Feather por nada


----------



## alopaco (10 Ene 2013)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> J...dónde ha estado esto todos estos años...



Tal cual.


----------



## Cajero Jefe (10 Ene 2013)

Me alegro por su satisfactorio afeitado Zhukov. También tengo la Edwin Jagger y es una gran compra y un rato bonita.

Yo tengo esperando en la oficina de Correos mi Feather Popular. Dejo para más adelante el hacerme con la Feather Satinless de Doctor Casa.

La Popular es de mariposa, con la parte superior de acero y plástico y el mango de plástico.

Ya sus contaré qué tal.


----------



## Leovigildo (10 Ene 2013)

Saludos compañeros de la brocha y la espuma.

Creo que lo dije ya, pero lo repito, cojonudo el jabón tabac. Un poco más aparatoso que el stick de la toja, pero merece la pena y tiene pinta de durar un par de vidas. 

Y gracias a un pack que compré por ahí de set de cuchillas variadas probé:

Red personna, no estan mal. Superiores a las Derby, aunque echo en falta que haya un número en la hoja indicando el filo.
Astra verde, cojonudas, de momento mis favoritas. aunque el día que contrataron al que echa pegamento en el sobre que envuelve la cuchilla debían de haber recortado mucho en la plantilla, porque madre mía que pegotes echan que llegan hasta el filo ::
Feather, decepcionantes porque me esperaba más. Tan afiladas que se me clavan en la piel y me hacen filetitos. No sangro, ni me hago cortes (salvo imperfecciones en la piel que se las lleva por delante), pero no me noto la cara irritada y escocida tras el afeitado. 

Próximas, las iridium.


----------



## Sealand (10 Ene 2013)

Me he afeitado con jabón lagarto y contesto a vuestras preguntas 

Antecedentes: en navidades pasó las fiestas un pariente lejano, me vió la rimei y la brocha y se congratuló de que me hubiera pasado al afeitado clásico. Hablando me dijo que el se había afeitado toda su vida con jabón lagarto (o en su defecto jabón de castilla, jabón casero...), con lo mismo que lava la ropa se lava el y se afeita. Nunca ha tenido problemas de piel ni se le ha caído el pelo.

El olor es "raro", no diría que llega a ser desagradable pero no me cuadra, igual para salir del paso sirve: espuma hace bastante, efecto en la piel a largo plazo ni idea, ahora me ha dado por probar todos los jabones que hay en casa cuando acabe la rotación igual vuelvo a probar con él :XX: 

Con lo que estoy muy satisfecho es con la maquinilla de seguridad de doble hoja así que iré gastando de mala gana las desechables que me quedan y el bote de espuma y adieu. Ahora toca ir probando cuchillas a ver qué tal.


----------



## la_tortue (14 Ene 2013)

Hola buenas:

Durante las vacaciones me llegó la maquinilla Gillette Adjustable comprada en eBay... y encargue la semana pasada cuchillas.
Unas ASTRA superior platinum (verde). En eBay, a un turco ("yukcell_020")... y me han llegado hoy !!!.. 100 cuchillas (5 x 20) por 12,50 USD (<10 €).
Le doy un 10 al turco...
Pensaba que iban a tardar mucho más... por eso la semana pasada compre una (mierda) de cuchillas Personna en el AhorraMás: son las israelí, pero las malas...::
No merece la pena de pasar por la tienda shave.net, del otro turco... y pedir por 50 USD para ahorrarse los gastos de envio...

También me he pedido unas DORCO platinum... en aliexpres.. a ver que tal estas cuchillas...

Un saludo,


----------



## chernorat (14 Ene 2013)

He probado la Ikon OSS y la verdad es que está muy bien: por un lado tiene peine abierto y por el otro cerrado. He usado una cuchilla Shark y he dado la primera pasada con el abierto y una segunda con el cerrado.

Creía que al ser la primera vez que me afeito con un peine abierto me cortaría más, pero la verdad es que no, como un afeitado normal. Con el peine cerrado la cuchilla queda bastante atrás, con lo que parece que hay que forzar mucho para llegar a cortarse la piel. Parece que ese lado está bastante indicado para hacer el contrapelo.

Se nota cierta mejoría respecto a la Edwin Jagger, pero no estoy seguro de que la diferencia de precio haga merecer la pena pasarse a la Ikon. Supongo que dependerá de la durabilidad de la EJ: la Ikon es de acero inoxidable mecanizado (de una pieza, sin soldaduras), con lo que debería de durar una vida o más...


----------



## brasidas (14 Ene 2013)

Recibido pedido del turco en 9 dias y todo perfecto, unos 50 euros para afeitarme media vida. Gastos de envio certificado gratuito. Tercera vez que pido y sin incidencias excepto en un envio pequeño que pedi sin certificar y vino explorado pero integro.
He pedido mucho por que me temo que no dure la permeabilidad en la frontera.
Ademas me ha regalado un paquete de Derby(regalo envenenado) y alumbre. 
Me parece que algunos les fastidia el negocio de turco pero el afeitado bohemio y lonchafinista va de esto.


----------



## Sealand (14 Ene 2013)

¿Dónde se puede comprar un surtido de hojas de distintas marcas y modelos para ir probando? Algo parecido a esto: 19 double edge razor blades sampler pack [Bladesampler] - $6.25 : Bestshave.net, International supplier of shaving equipment


----------



## favelados (14 Ene 2013)

kiff35 dijo:


> Pues para ese precio tiene muy buena pinta es maquinilla Rimei, parece copia de una Gillete Tech, ya nos contarás. En cuanto a brochas baratas, depués de leer mucho en los foros de AC, La de Eroski parece ser que pincha, la de Carrefour se le cae el pelo, y la de mercadona yo la veo pequeña, además parece que no huele bien y no es muy suave.Lo mejor son las Omega de cerda que se pueden encontrar en los corte inglés, esta a 6€.
> 
> y mejor aún esta, a 8,70€ que hasta trae soporte y un tubito para viaje.



Gracias... había comprado ya la brocha de Eroski... la compré un jueves, le metí un buen meneo equivalente a tres o cuatro afeitados (hice la espuma en la mano con una manopla de baño y jabón lagarto, después enjuago manopla y brocha en el barreño y vuelta a empezar...)

El sábado compré la Omega en ECI, otro meneo para las dos y algún rato en remojo...

El domingo ya pude afeitarme con la Omega... la domesticación de la de Eroski iba para largo...

Hice la espuma en una taza para evitar hacerlo en la cara como siempre, después de hacerla sin darme cuenta empecé a hacerla de nuevo sobre la cara por inercia... 

En el segundo afeitado con la Omega ya prescindí de la taza. Todavía no está todo lo suave que debería estar pero la estoy usando desde el siguiente día...

La de Eroski la he tenido un poco abandonada pero el otro día la estrené, esta vez sí necesité la taza, sigue durilla y picosa aunque ha perdido ya el olor, pero confío en que acabará domesticada.

Esta es la Omega:

6.20e en ECI hace como unos 20 días, el modelo (para quien quiera googlear) es el *10098*







Cuando la usas por primera vez tienes la sensación mas de que vas a pintar una pared que a afeitarte


----------



## Atrezu (14 Ene 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> Me he afeitado con jabón lagarto y contesto a vuestras preguntas
> 
> Antecedentes: en navidades pasó las fiestas un pariente lejano, me vió la rimei y la brocha y se congratuló de que me hubiera pasado al afeitado clásico. Hablando me dijo que el se había afeitado toda su vida con jabón lagarto (o en su defecto jabón de castilla, jabón casero...), con lo mismo que lava la ropa se lava el y se afeita. Nunca ha tenido problemas de piel ni se le ha caído el pelo.
> 
> ...



Joder tu pariente debe ser un santo lonchafinista!


----------



## Doctor Casa (16 Ene 2013)

Esto se anda poniendo de moda.....en el nuevo ECI del antiguo edificio windsor hay un surtido nada desdeñable de cosas....


----------



## Brecolo (21 Ene 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> Me he afeitado con jabón lagarto y contesto a vuestras preguntas
> Antecedentes: en navidades pasó las fiestas un pariente lejano, me vió la rimei y la brocha y se congratuló de que me hubiera pasado al afeitado clásico. Hablando me dijo que el se había afeitado toda su vida con jabón lagarto (o en su defecto jabón de castilla, jabón casero...), con lo mismo que lava la ropa se lava el y se afeita. Nunca ha tenido problemas de piel ni se le ha caído el pelo.
> El olor es "raro", no diría que llega a ser desagradable pero no me cuadra, igual para salir del paso sirve: espuma hace bastante, efecto en la piel a largo plazo ni idea, ahora me ha dado por probar todos los jabones que hay en casa cuando acabe la rotación igual vuelvo a probar con él :XX:



Una duda para aclararme. Entiendo que cargas la brocha espumando sobre la misma pastilla de jabón, y de ahí a la cara ¿no?. ¿Y luego va bien el afeitado? ¿No es demasiado "ligera"? Algún día tengo que probarlo


----------



## Sealand (21 Ene 2013)

Brecolo dijo:


> Una duda para aclararme. Entiendo que cargas la brocha espumando sobre la misma pastilla de jabón, y de ahí a la cara ¿no?. ¿Y luego va bien el afeitado? ¿No es demasiado "ligera"? Algún día tengo que probarlo



Sí, la brocha se carga directamente sobre el bloque de jabón lagarto/de castilla y luego en un cuenco. A mi el afeitado me va de coña. Como vengo de afeitado con bote de espuma de afeitar y desechables no es difícil impresionarme, igual deberías contrastar con algún veterano del afeitado clásico. 

Lo que si te puedo decir es que con mi maquinilla y hojas chinas, barrita Lea/jabón lagarto y frotándome la cara con trozos de penca de aloe vera como after shave estoy notando el cambio. No quiero ni pensar cómo sería la experiencia con aceites pre afeitado, maquinilla de más de 30€, brocha pofezioná, cuchillas caras y un aftershave como dios manda 

PD: No esperes que fragancias sofisticadas del jabón lagarto porque irás oliendo a pueblo :: el que avisa no es traidor. Otra opción es si tienes tiempo y te apetece reciclar aceite usado que tengas por casa y hacer un jabón personalizado con todas las mariconadas que le quieras poner, yo lo haré cuando vaya gastando lo que tengo ya.


----------



## necho (21 Ene 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> New Rimei Traditional Double Edge Safety Manual Razor # A2001 | eBay
> 
> 6,30 € puesto en casa.
> 
> ...





Sealand dijo:


> Échale un vistazo a la maquinilla china que he puesto arriba, es la que he pedido yo para empezar. Tiene muy buenas críticas en internet y no vas a encontrar nada más barato a no ser que te vayas a una maquinilla de plástico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por el tip. Lo cierto es que sí que tiene buenas referencias esta maquina (aunque todas en inglés). En DealExtreme (los que la compraron allí también le dejan buenas reseñas) salen a 4,05 EUR puestas en casa. Voy a ver si me pido 3, para mí y para regalar y así de paso me sale el tracking del envío gratis


----------



## favelados (2 Feb 2013)

Cajero Jefe dijo:


> Me alegro por su satisfactorio afeitado Zhukov. También tengo la Edwin Jagger y es una gran compra y un rato bonita.
> 
> Yo tengo esperando en la oficina de Correos mi Feather Popular. Dejo para más adelante el hacerme con la Feather Satinless de Doctor Casa.
> 
> ...



Cuéntanos mas...!

Estuve googleando sobre las maquinillas low cost:
:X
Wilkinson Classic, la Feather popular y las chinas...

De las dos chinas, La RiMei y la Weishi hay clones que pueden ser iguales o con pequeñas variaciones vendidos bajo diferentes marcas además de la suya, no pongo enlaces por que no lo tengo fresco pero la Rimei por ejemplo se puede comprar en la tienda del turco con marca Derby o tal vez ver y tocar en alguna tienda física por que Vie-long tb la vende. Incluso hay gente que las ha encontrado en tiendas de los chinos.

Hay una empresa alemana que vende una Weishi bajo su marca, máquina china packed in Solingen 

Bueno, el caso es que la Feather me llama mucho la atención, mas incluso que máquinas mas caras, por lo leído es realmente una low cost pensada para venderse en supermercados japoneses pero aquí en Hispanistán el precio está un poco inflado...

Creo que puede tratarse de una máquina underrated, por prejuicios sobre el plástico.

Feather 'Popular' Safety Razor

Al final me he comprado la Wilkinson Classic que es la mas accesible de las 4 (y tb la mas barata salvo sorpresas en tiendas de chinos) 

Pero sigo intrigado con esa maquinita y si la pudiera encontrar mas barata la probaría...


----------



## Cajero Jefe (4 Feb 2013)

favelados dijo:


> Cuéntanos mas...!
> 
> Estuve googleando sobre las maquinillas low cost:
> :X
> ...



Desde que la tengo la habré usado unas 8 veces y todavía le tengo que pillar el punto para sacar un buen afeitado. Eso sí, el que tuve ayer fue bastante bastante bueno.

Me parece mejor maquinilla que la Wilkinson y peor que mi Edwin Jagger (el peso hace bastante).

La calidad de construcción es muy buena, mejor que Wilkinson.

Puede que sea cara teniendo en cuenta que es de plástico, pero yo no me arrepiento de haberla comprado y al menos las partes metálicas son de acero, nada de zamak y porquerías de esas.

La maquinilla con mejor calidad en plan lonchafina sería la Wilkinson, pero esta va después y antes que las Beter y las maquinillas chinas.


----------



## tripack (4 Feb 2013)

Tengo una wilkinson classic y estaba pensando en pillarme una china (Rimei, Lord, Derby...).

Hay mucha diferencia entre estas y la wilkinson? y entre estas y una muhle o EJ?


----------



## la_tortue (4 Feb 2013)

Acabo de recibir las cuchillas Dorco (made in Korea).
Os contaré.


----------



## la_tortue (6 Feb 2013)

la_tortue dijo:


> Acabo de recibir las cuchillas Dorco (made in Korea).
> Os contaré.



Me autocito.
He probado esta mañana las Dorco: de momento yo las veo muy bien, comparables a las Astra Platinum que tengo... Me han costado unos 6 USD las 10 cajas de 10 (compradas en aliexpress), la mitad del precio de las Astra...

Un saludo,


----------



## taskmgr (7 Feb 2013)

Harto de los tirones en el bigote de la Match 3 y de lo caro de sus recambios me he animado a iniciarme en el afeitado clásico y estoy encantadísimo. Es cierto que se disfruta más del afeitado, y la seguridad sigue siendo la misma que con la tironeadora de 3 hojas.
Mi combinación la componen la Feather Popular (Una maravilla de maquinilla. Hay quien dice que es muy cara porque aquí cuesta 16 euros mientras que en Japón, su tierra natal, la venden por 6 euros. Pero puedo asegurar que vale sobrada cada uno de los céntimos que nos cuesta en España), una suave brocha de caballo (Por 10 euros tienes una, gastarte poco menos en una de cerda es tirar el dinero pudiendo tener una de estas por 10 euros), y un número suficiente de las excelentes cuchillas Astra Platinum (Desde Turquía con amor) como para dejar en herencia a mis nietos, y aún no tengo hijos.
Tanto la maquinilla como la brocha la pueden encontrar en Giftsandcare con un 10% de descuento si usan el código foroafeitado. Las cuchillas las encuentras en Bestshave a un precio imbatible, y también tienen unas brochas de cerda por solo 2 euros que si bien no molan tanto como las de caballo la calidad que tienen es más que aceptable, y con mango de madera, todo un regalo.
Para terminar con mi experiencia en esto del afeitado clásico que en gran parte ha sido animado por vuestros comentarios quiero recomendaros a los que compréis en Giftsandcare que probéis la pasta dentífrica que venden, la de marca Marvis con sabor a regaliz. Es un poco cara pero después de probarla no usaréis otra, lo garantizo ante notario si hace falta xD.


----------



## ecito (10 Feb 2013)

He probado las hojas Rapira (made in rusia) que vende el turco y me gustan bastante por el precio que tienen.Ahora voy a ver si pido unas Dorco si las veo a buen precio en aliexpress que dice un forero que van bien.
Saludos.


----------



## ecito (10 Feb 2013)

la_tortue dijo:


> Me autocito.
> He probado esta mañana las Dorco: de momento yo las veo muy bien, comparables a las Astra Platinum que tengo... Me han costado unos 6 USD las 10 cajas de 10 (compradas en aliexpress), la mitad del precio de las Astra...
> 
> Un saludo,



Hola, te importaría decirme el vendedor de aliexpress, pues las he visto a unos 10 dolares las 100 hojas, pero no al precio que mencionas.
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## la_tortue (11 Feb 2013)

Hola:

oups... fueron 8,98 USD (me habré liado con la conversión en EUR, en el recibo de mi tarjeta).
Aliexpress.com : Buy 100 pcs per pack Dorco Platnum ST300 Stainless steel double edge blade safety razor blade from Reliable double edge blade suppliers on Ray Lay Beauty

siento la confusión.


----------



## taskmgr (17 Feb 2013)

A ver qué os parece este jabón. De los pocos que he probado es el que más me gusta por su aroma francamente bueno. Fantasia 85103 - Jabón de afeitar en bote metálico redondo con aroma a sándalo (ø 7,5 cm, 100 g), color plateado: Amazon.es: Hogar


----------



## ecito (21 Feb 2013)

Bueno, por fin me llegó mi Gillette Super Speed de los años 50 ganada en ebay.Me ha salido por 19 dolares puesta en casa con caja y todo.La he limpiado y desinfectado, la verdad es que estaba en muy buenas condiciones comparada con otras que había pujado, he tenido suerte con la adquisición.La he puesto una cuchilla Rapira comprada en el turco y me ha gustado más que mi Edwin Jagger al ser la Gillette más compacta y tener el cabezal más pequeño.Bueno os pongo el enlace de la maquinilla para que la veais: Vintage Old Gillette Safety Razor with Case Used Y4 Date Model | eBay
Saludos.


----------



## Diek (17 Mar 2013)

Por cierto, mirad que he visto en amazon:

Limpiador y afilador de maquinillas de afeitar...

*Amazon Reino Unido (co.uk)*
*Razorpit Razor Blade Sharpener*
*Precio: GBP 12.99 (EUR 15)*







*Evolución de Precios*






*ASIN:* B004W2UMDW
*Google URL Shortener:* Razorpit Razor Blade Sharpener: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Beauty


```
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W2UMDW/Razorpit-RP-O-B-Razor-Blade-Sharpener/
```
Powered by ShurAmazon


----------



## tumbito (19 Mar 2013)

aqui uno que se ha apuntado al afeitado tradicional.
Jabon proraso para pieles sensibles y after save floid y se me ha ido en menos de una semana la mitad de las rojeces que me quedaban en el cuello despues de afeitarme.


----------



## Sealand (16 Abr 2013)

Diek dijo:


> Por cierto, mirad que he visto en amazon:
> 
> Limpiador y afilador de maquinillas de afeitar...
> 
> ...



Para cuando se usan maquinillas desechables lo mejor es usar un pantalón vaquero que ya no usemos, lo leí por aquí y lo he vuelto a ver comentado en otros foros: se frota energicamente a contra-hoja las veces que haga falta y aparentemente alarga la vida de la maquinilla/recambio sin tener que comprar nada.

Edito: ya he visto donde conseguir las gráficas con la evolución de precios en amazon no he preguntado nada :fiufiu:


----------



## KinderWeno (16 Abr 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> Pregunta de perogrullo, ¿de dónde sacan ustedes las gráficas con la evolución de precios de amazon? Las he visto ya en varios sitios pero no soy capaz de dar con ellas en su web.



Yo veo las gráficas en Amazon price tracker, Amazon price history charts, price watches, and price drop alerts. | camelcamelcamel.com, había más pero no me acuerdo del nombre. Pones el enlace de amazon directamente y te sale la gráfica.


----------



## midelburgo (18 Abr 2013)

Ultimamente he descubierto que en los Alcampos tienen las tarrinas de 125gr de jabon Wilkinson a 3.18, cuando las recordaba cerca de 6. Me gusta mas el jabon de la toja, pero yo soy de shaving mug. 







La lleno con el agua caliente que sobra despues de hacerme un te

Tambien he decidido volver a mis origenes, o sea a la Gillette Contour de dos hojas, que aguantaban mejor el filo que las posteriores Sensor y todos esos engendros multihoja. Claro que Contour (mango Atra) ya no es una marca que exista, pero los cucos estos la siguen fabricando para el mercado ruso com Slalom o para el sudeste asiatico como Vector. Los cabezales los he encontrado a medio euro.


----------



## la_tortue (18 Abr 2013)

midelburgo dijo:


> Tambien he decidido volver a mis origenes, o sea a la Gillette Contour de dos hojas, que aguantaban mejor el filo que las posteriores Sensor y todos esos engendros multihoja. Claro que Contour (mango Atra) ya no es una marca que exista, pero los cucos estos la siguen fabricando para el mercado ruso com Slalom o para el sudeste asiatico como Vector. *Los cabezales los he encontrado a medio euro*.



¿Donde podemos encontrar estos cabezales?


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (18 Abr 2013)

alopaco dijo:


> Si estáis hartitos de las maquinillas desechables y de los afeitados mediocres os propongo un cambio. :
> 
> Antes de nada, hay que tener en cuenta que el afeitado es un placer que se ha perdido con las prisas y el estrés que sufrimos, por lo que este método hay que llevarlo a cabo tomándolo casi como un ritual... es decir, sin prisas.
> 
> ...



Yo cambie a la maquinilla clásica hace 4 años y ya no la dejo ,precisión límite y apurado perfecto.Las maquinas modernas de 16 hojas tambien cortan la piel si no tienes cuidado.


----------



## midelburgo (19 Abr 2013)

la_tortue dijo:


> ¿Donde podemos encontrar estos cabezales?



ebay es tu amigo...

UK, Thailandia y Singapur.


----------



## jose7413 (19 Abr 2013)

Me gustaría probar esta tipo fe afeitado , que cuchillas , máquina ,espuma ,brocha after save me recomendais comprar y donde lo puedo comprar

Enviado desde mi MT15i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Johnny Drama (19 Abr 2013)

*___*

En El Corte Inglés puedes comprar la Wilkinson Classic, por unos 5 euros, y creo que trae alguna cuchilla. No es ninguna maravilla, pero por probar, ver sensaciones y tal vale...







En Mercadona te puedes pillar una brocha de tejón por unos 6 euros, creo que es Wilkinson también. 

http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/5056/img3346medium.jpg

Y una barrita de jabón La Toja o Lea. Creo que menos de 2 euros.







Con ésto puedes empezar. Si tienes un aftersahave por ahí, mejor, sino, en Mercadona por 5.50 te pillas el Floïd Vigoroso, que es una pasada








Con esto, por menos de 20 euros empiezas. Si te gusta, la maquinilla la sustituiras enseguida por una buena (En torno a 30 euros)


----------



## alopaco (19 Abr 2013)

Sí, además la wilkinson classic puedes dejarla para viajes cuando cambies a una mejor, que lo harás... porque el que entra no sale. :fiufiu:


----------



## jose7413 (19 Abr 2013)

Hay mucho cambio de una de recambios a.estas , por que me da un poco miedo hacerme una maleza

Enviado desde mi MT15i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Emilio Izquierdo (19 Abr 2013)

Yo voy con frecuencia a Asia y allí todavía se venden hojas Gillette, cosa que yo en España no encuentro. Yo siempre me he afeitado con una máquina de rastrillo que me regaló mi padre. Luego me he ido comprando otras (en China) y las hojas las compro allí, porque las de aquí no van igual de bien. 

Estas, las mejores.







Como 80 cts de euro un paquete de 2*5 hojas.


----------



## murpi (19 Abr 2013)

Yo me he actualizado recientemente. He dejado la maquinilla china y me he comprado una Edwind Jager. La diferencia es abismal. 

Con la china me costaba mucho afeitarme el bigote y con la Edwin Jager ni me entero. El cabezal es buenísimo, y afeita con mucha suavidad.


----------



## taskmgr (19 Abr 2013)

jose7413 dijo:


> Me gustaría probar esta tipo fe afeitado , que cuchillas , máquina ,espuma ,brocha after save me recomendais comprar y donde lo puedo comprar
> 
> Enviado desde mi MT15i usando Tapatalk 2



La mejor tienda que conozco para estas cosillas es esta Gifts And Care - Gifts&Care además usando el código de descuento "foroafeitado" (sin las comillas) obtendrás un 10% de descuento.


----------



## alopaco (10 May 2013)

Ahora que empieza el calorcito me he agenciado un aftershave que tenía entre los futuribles:







Lo mejor que tiene es el aroma :babaque dura y dura....) y la hidratación. 
No llega a los niveles de frescor del Floid vigoroso pero es un producto muy bueno. Lleva alcohol, por cierto.

Lo peor, el precio. 23€ ::

De esta marca la crema y el bálsamo son espectaculares :Aplauso::Aplauso:. El after en loción queda un pelín por debajo...


----------



## taskmgr (10 May 2013)

Por ese precio me compro casi un litro de Floid =)


----------



## jose7413 (10 May 2013)

Hola , ya tengo casi mi set de afeitado clasico , tego la brocha de wilkinson del mercadona , el jabon nivea pieles sensibles ,Floid after shave vigoroso, unas cuantas cuchillas que me dieron y me he pedido esta makina de DX y voy ha hacer un pedido de cuchillas a esta otra pagina , que las veo muy economicas , que opinais para empezar

RIMEI de acero inoxidable de doble hoja de afeitar Edge - Plata - sin Gastos de Envío - DealExtreme

Safety Razors Blades : Bestshave.net, International supplier of shaving equipment


----------



## taskmgr (10 May 2013)

La elección de la maquinilla es lo más importante. Para empezar y a no ser que seas un gorila peludo  lo mejor es una con la apertura estrecha como la Wilkinson de plástico o por un poco más la excelente Feather Popular, que es la que yo uso. Compré por probar en Bestshave una maquinilla de acero muy parecida a esta que nos muestras y solo la usé una vez, con eso te lo digo todo.


----------



## taskmgr (10 May 2013)

Mejor dejemos los aparatos vibratorios para las señoras que harán de ellos un uso más provechoso =) Yo probé la brocha y el jabón no hace mucho, animado por los eruditos maestros del afeitado que han compuesto este hilo, y es algo que ya me acompañará siempre. No vuelvo a la espuma y las desechables ni harto vino, porque me gusta esta manera de afeitarme y porque tengo repuestos de jabones y hojas para muchísimo tiempo xD


----------



## jose7413 (10 May 2013)

taskmgr dijo:


> La elección de la maquinilla es lo más importante. Para empezar y a no ser que seas un gorila peludo  lo mejor es una con la apertura estrecha como la Wilkinson de plástico o por un poco más la excelente Feather Popular, que es la que yo uso. Compré por probar en Bestshave una maquinilla de acero muy parecida a esta que nos muestras y solo la usé una vez, con eso te lo digo todo.



La rimei la de DX he leído en un foro de afeitado que es un poco mejor que la wilkinson , y tengo ganas de probar 

Enviado desde mi bq Pascal 2 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## luisito (10 Jun 2013)

muy buen hilo.

recién lo pillo.

cuando termine las desechables que tengo, me paso a este sistema.


----------



## Sealand (10 Jun 2013)

Como dije hace tiempo me ha dado por probar a afeitarme con todo jabón que encuentro por casa. Pues los últimos afeitados he dejado la barrita de lado y he probado un jabón que me regaló una amija ser de luz. Es charcoal soap aka jabón de carbón vegetal, la pinta es parecida a esto:







No sé qué ingredientes tendrá aparte de los típicos porque es jabón artesano de mercadillo. El caso es que huele de lujo, hace mucha espuma y el acabado es excelente. 100% recomendable.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (10 Jun 2013)

Le regalé medio de coña a mi hermano, que es un barba de acero, una maquinilla de estas "clásicas", y encantado de la vida, le apuraba de puta madre.


----------



## pixel_chuck (8 Jul 2013)

Hola,

Iba abrir un hilo sobre este mismo tema.... me alegro de que ya exista!

Añadir que estas cuchillas son de mayor calidad y más baratas (1€ una caja de 10) que las Personna del Mercadona, que últimamente las he visto a 2,6€ la caja de 10:







A PARTIR DE AQUÍ LA COSA YA ES MENOS LONCHAFINISTA:

También recomendar esta crema de afeitar por su gran calidad:







Sale por 17€ el bote, mucho menos lonchafinista que la crema La Toja de 2,5€. Pero teniendo en cuenta que dura de 4 a 6 meses, sin duda es mucho mejor alternativa que la espuma de afeitar Gillete y similares.

Por útimo recomendaros este after shave:







Su precio ronda los 16€ el bote y dura mucho. Esto ya es menos lonchafinista que el Floyd, pero más que los Nivea esos que duran poquísimo. Esto ya es mucha calidad, es un masaje natural de romero, espliego, tomillo con alcohol. A diferencia del Floyd que huele a viejuno, su olor es muy agradable.


----------



## Bronnoya (8 Jul 2013)

Loccitane no es una marca muy lonchafinista que digamos ::


----------



## pixel_chuck (8 Jul 2013)

Bronnoya dijo:


> Loccitane no es una marca muy lonchafinista que digamos ::



Por eso lo he advertido, no es lonchafinista, pero si me resulta mucho más económico que cuando usaba espumas y geles que no me duraban nada... al menos este bote me dura más de 4 meses.


----------



## Ciudadano KO (9 Jul 2013)

jose7413 dijo:


> Hola , ya tengo casi mi set de afeitado clasico , tego la brocha de wilkinson del mercadona , el jabon nivea pieles sensibles ,Floid after shave vigoroso, unas cuantas cuchillas que me dieron y me he pedido esta makina de DX y voy ha hacer un pedido de cuchillas a esta otra pagina , que las veo muy economicas , que opinais para empezar
> 
> RIMEI de acero inoxidable de doble hoja de afeitar Edge - Plata - sin Gastos de Envío - DealExtreme
> 
> Safety Razors Blades : Bestshave.net, International supplier of shaving equipment



La maquinilla Rimei de DX va de puta madre, es una imitación de la guilltte tech, una clásica. Yo he comprado ya tres para ir iniciando a compañeros de trabajo y están encantados, Si no te gusta sólo pierdes cuatro euros, si te gusta puedes comprarte luego una mejor.

Inscribiros en el foro AfeitadoClasico &bull; Portal que se aprende mucho y se hacen compras conjuntas de cuchillas que salen muy bien de precio. También hay un forero, Jabonman, que hace unos jabones artesanales que flipas a unos 10 euros, totalmente naturales.

Yo hace tiempo que compré una guillette de segundamano en ebay que tiene 60 años, una superspeed de 1953 y después de limpiarla y esterilizarla está como el primer día. Compre dos y puestas en casa me salieron por 20 euros las dos, una para mi hermano. Hay que tener paciencia para conseguirlas a buen precio. Luego un amigo peluquero, después de limpiarlas, las esterilizó en su máquina.

Saludos


----------



## Infandos (9 Jul 2013)

Yo utilizo maquinillas desechables, aunque las apuro más allá de lo imaginable, incluso cuando el filo no corta prácticamente nada. Me afeito a base de enjabonarme la cara y dar múltiples pasadas hasta que consigo eliminar buena parte de la barba. Tampoco me dejo una barba muy larga. Cuando me salen los pelos y me pican, ya estoy rasurándome. A veces me corto, pero son heridas que enseguida curan.


----------



## murpi (9 Jul 2013)

Ciudadano KO dijo:


> La maquinilla Rimei de DX va de puta madre, es una imitación de la guilltte tech, una clásica. Yo he comprado ya tres para ir iniciando a compañeros de trabajo y están encantados, Si no te gusta sólo pierdes cuatro euros, si te gusta puedes comprarte luego una mejor.
> 
> Inscribiros en el foro AfeitadoClasico &bull; Portal que se aprende mucho y se hacen compras conjuntas de cuchillas que salen muy bien de precio. También hay un forero, Jabonman, que hace unos jabones artesanales que flipas a unos 10 euros, totalmente naturales.
> 
> ...



¿La maquinilla Rimei de DX tiene peso? Normalmente las chinas no pesan nada. 

Antes tenía una maquinilla china y ahora tengo una EJ, y la diferencia de peso es brutal.


----------



## taskmgr (9 Jul 2013)

Infandos dijo:


> Yo utilizo maquinillas desechables, aunque las apuro más allá de lo imaginable, incluso cuando el filo no corta prácticamente nada. Me afeito a base de enjabonarme la cara y dar múltiples pasadas hasta que consigo eliminar buena parte de la barba. Tampoco me dejo una barba muy larga. Cuando me salen los pelos y me pican, ya estoy rasurándome. A veces me corto, pero son heridas que enseguida curan.



Con lo baratas que salen las excelentes cuchillas Astra Platinum no merece la pena andar haciendo esto que haces.

100 Astra platinum razor blades (green pack) - $8.49 : Bestshave.net, International supplier of shaving equipment


----------



## jose7413 (10 Jul 2013)

Ya tengo la makina rimei de DX y por ahora bastante bien , los últimos afeitados casi sin ningún corte y muy contento con el cambio , con lo que me costaba un pack de recambios , ahora tengo la makina , jabón nívea , after save y cuchillas para por lo menos un año , que compre en una conjunta del foro afeitadoclasico , a sido un acierto el cambio 

Enviado desde mi JY-G3


----------



## Eldenegro (10 Jul 2013)

Recientemente me he pasado yo tambien al afeitado clasico y muy buenas sensaciones.

De momento uso las hojas Astra Platinum. Ya probare otras mas adelante


----------



## alopaco (10 Jul 2013)

Yo pillé el pack que tienen en Gift&Care de cuchillas para probar algo distinto de las Red Personna de toda la vida y que conté por aquí: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-bohemio-y-lonchafinista-28.html#post6345014

Hasta ahora las Bolzano y las Derby extra han sido una grata sorpresa... Muy recomendables.


----------



## Alberto García (10 Jul 2013)

Lo lonchafinista en el afeitado de toda la vida es esto:


----------



## Deimos (10 Jul 2013)

Yo voy a probar la Wilkinson classic, pero tengo que encontrarla en algún súper, me jode pagar 6€ de gastos de envío si la pillo por internet por algo que vale 4€.


----------



## jose7413 (10 Jul 2013)

Deimos dijo:


> Yo voy a probar la Wilkinson classic, pero tengo que encontrarla en algún súper, me jode pagar 6€ de gastos de envío si la pillo por internet por algo que vale 4€.



Por eso me cogí yo de Rimei de DX por que por 3€ la tienes en casa , no encontré la wilkinson en ninguna tienda física

Enviado desde mi JY-G3


----------



## alopaco (10 Jul 2013)

Yo compré mi wilkinson classic en el Corte Inglés por 5€

Mirad si aun tienen...


Enviado con Tapatalk, perdonen las molestias.


----------



## cieloliquido (10 Jul 2013)

En los supermercados E.Leclerc por 3.95 estaba hace poco la Wilkinson Classic con 5 cuchillas Wilkinson.


----------



## Ciudadano KO (10 Jul 2013)

murpi dijo:


> ¿La maquinilla Rimei de DX tiene peso? Normalmente las chinas no pesan nada.
> 
> Antes tenía una maquinilla china y ahora tengo una EJ, y la diferencia de peso es brutal.



Aquí te dejo una revisión de la rimei que hicieron en el foro afeitado clásico.
Pesa 35 gramos

AfeitadoClasico &bull; Ver Tema - Revisión maquinilla RIMEI

Por cierto, las cuchillas astra verdes esas que ponéis, están muy bien, yo he probado una de una compra conjunta para probar, y le he sacado 8 afeitados. lonchafinismo total

Saludos


----------



## Eldenegro (16 Jul 2013)

Esta mañana he probado las iridium súper y muy grata experiencia. Buen apurado y sin irritacion

tapatalkeando... disculpen las molestias


----------



## Emilio Izquierdo (16 Jul 2013)

kiff35 dijo:


> Las Rimei tienen buena pinta como maquinilla de inicio, el cabezal es copia de las últimas Gillette Tech que se vendieron, tiene fama de suave aunque no se lleva bien con las barbas duras. Por cierto, Gillette sigue fabricando el cabezal de la Tech aunque con mango de plástico. Lo podeís encontrar en Ebay como Rapira (rusa) o bien como Gillette 7o'clock (India).



Yo compro las 7 O'clock en China. Es idéntica. Gillete ShangHai. Os la recomiendo totalmente. Yo llevo barba, así que sólo me la perfilo, pero le saco más de 8 afeitados, quizá 10-12.







Tengo dos cabezales, uno en casa y otro en la maleta y están como nuevos después de 3 o 4 años.


----------



## Franciscus Xaverius (16 Jul 2013)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Esta mañana he probado las iridium súper y muy grata experiencia. Buen apurado y sin irritacion
> 
> tapatalkeando... disculpen las molestias



Esas son las que mejor me van a mí .Se tarda un tiempo en conocer cual es la que mejor te va .


----------



## Eldenegro (17 Jul 2013)

Franciscus Xaverius dijo:


> Esas son las que mejor me van a mí .Se tarda un tiempo en conocer cual es la que mejor te va .



De momento me han gustado mucho las astra platinum y las super iridium.

Las personna platinum no me han terminado de convencer del todo y las derby tampoco.

Tengo que probar todavia unas merkur, lord platinum, polish silver y las feather (pedi varias para probar)

Las que me gustaria probar tambien (ya haremos otro pedido) son las astra azules, a ver si son como las verdes o mas suaves


----------



## KinderWeno (17 Jul 2013)

Una pregunta para los entendidos, me afeito 1 vez al mes , ahora mismo no necesito afeitarme frecuentemente, y me gusta llevar un poco de barba, pero cuando tengo que afeitarme, utilizo una EJ clásica y en seguida se "atasca" la maquinilla y tengo que quitarlo manualmente, lo mismo me pasa con una match3.

He pensado en comprarme una navaja, pero necesita demasiado mantenimiento, ¿qué opinais de una shavette?, siempre he querido probar una, ¿se atascaría igual que la clásica?


----------



## Emilio Izquierdo (17 Jul 2013)

La navaja es un coñazo. Me regalaron una y me afeité tres veces. Media hora no te la quita ni tu padre.


----------



## favelados (17 Jul 2013)

KinderWeno dijo:


> Una pregunta para los entendidos, me afeito 1 vez al mes , ahora mismo no necesito afeitarme frecuentemente, y me gusta llevar un poco de barba, pero cuando tengo que afeitarme, utilizo una EJ clásica y en seguida se "atasca" la maquinilla y tengo que quitarlo manualmente, lo mismo me pasa con una match3.
> 
> He pensado en comprarme una navaja, pero necesita demasiado mantenimiento, ¿qué opinais de una shavette?, siempre he querido probar una, ¿se atascaría igual que la clásica?



La alternativa es una máquina de peine abierto. Originalmente estaban pensadas para los barbudos del siglo XIX que se afeitaban de higos a brevas o las usaban para recortar sus pobladas barbas. El diseño clásico de dientes finos recogía los pelos y los llevaba hasta la cuchilla.

Hoy en día existen algunas máquinas de peine abierto con diente mas gorditos pensados para estirar la piel (la última de IKON la Deluxe, es así frente al modelo anterior de diente fino)

Alternativa buena y barata a la IKon es la Muhle R41, a la que yo tengo echado el ojo pero todavía no he comprado.

La mas barata es la FATIP, de diseño convencional (puas estrechas)


----------



## KinderWeno (17 Jul 2013)

Emilio Izquierdo dijo:


> La navaja es un coñazo. Me regalaron una y me afeité tres veces. Media hora no te la quita ni tu padre.



Cierto, aunque con barba de un mes, tardo media hora igualmente, aunque sea con la match3 superturbochampionedition:



favelados dijo:


> La alternativa es una máquina de peine abierto. Originalmente estaban pensadas para los barbudos del siglo XIX que se afeitaban de higos a brevas o las usaban para recortar sus pobladas barbas. El diseño clásico de dientes finos recogía los pelos y los llevaba hasta la cuchilla.
> 
> Hoy en día existen algunas máquinas de peine abierto con diente mas gorditos pensados para estirar la piel (la última de IKON la Deluxe, es así frente al modelo anterior de diente fino)
> 
> ...



Es verdad, ya no me acordaba de las de peine abierto, cuando me compré la edwin jagger deseché las de peine abierto por la menor permisividad, no se me había ocurrido esto...:ouch:

Gracias por la info, quizá me compre una shavette baratilla (una 3 claveles o similar), y si no me va bien al menos me habré quitado el gusanillo, guardo la Muhle en la recámara.

PD: Vaya precios los de la Ikon Deluxe :8:


----------



## Eldenegro (17 Jul 2013)

Yo me tengo que afeitar casi a diario y he empezado en el afeitado clasico con una Muhle R89 de peine cerrado.

El peine abierto es mas "agresivo" y va bien para cuando tienes bastante pelo. En mi caso, me compensa mas el peine cerrado


----------



## favelados (17 Jul 2013)

KinderWeno dijo:


> Gracias por la info, quizá me compre una shavette baratilla (una 3 claveles o similar), y si no me va bien al menos me habré quitado el gusanillo, guardo la Muhle en la recámara.
> 
> PD: Vaya precios los de la Ikon Deluxe :8:



Si al final no te apañas con la shavette prueba mejor con la FATIP, te costará la mitad que la Muhle R41 2011 y se presta mas al uso que le quieres dar, la R41 está pensada para un uso mas habitual y apurar al máximo pero no va a atrapar igual de bien los pelos de tu barba que la FATIP, los dientes van montados sobre una barra delantera para estirar la piel mejor antes de cortar a diferencia de la R41 de toda la vida


----------



## KinderWeno (17 Jul 2013)

La Fatip también la tengo en favoritos


----------



## Gürtelito (27 Jul 2013)

Me llego la Rimei que pedí en DX y me salió por 3,12€ puesta en casa. ::

Mi primer afeitado con la cuchilla que viene de prueba no ha estado mal, pese a que iba con un miedo de cagarse para no cortarme. La verdad, es que pese a todo me ha dejado un buen afeitado. Mejor que con mi Gilette de dos cuchillas de toda la vida. Eso sí, con algún poro sangrante. 


Lo que si que veo es que tiene el mango pequeño para mis manazas. Supongo que si me acaba gustando esto, me buscaré alguna otra un poco "más cara" y con algo más de mango. Pero para "iniciarme" la veo cojonuda.

A ver si me acerco por la tienda esa de Valencia del centro y me aprovisiono con 3 o 4 marcas de cuchillas para probarlas y ver cual me viene mejor.


----------



## kemado (29 Jul 2013)

favelados dijo:


> La alternativa es una máquina de peine abierto. Originalmente estaban pensadas para los barbudos del siglo XIX que se afeitaban de higos a brevas o las usaban para recortar sus pobladas barbas. El diseño clásico de dientes finos recogía los pelos y los llevaba hasta la cuchilla.
> 
> Hoy en día existen algunas máquinas de peine abierto con diente mas gorditos pensados para estirar la piel (la última de IKON la Deluxe, es así frente al modelo anterior de diente fino)
> 
> ...




Cuidadito con la R41, no es para principiantes ni gente con piel delicada? Eso si, el mejor apurado que hay. Pero todas las veces me he hecho algún pequeño corte o punto rojo, además de necesitar luego calmar la piel.
En resumen, apurado espectacular pero afeitado algo tenso.

Para empezar como quieres y con peine abierto te recomiendo la Merkur 15C o 25C. Suave y muy permisiva. Con ella no uso ni after.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Jul 2013)

panqueque dijo:


> Es que a afeitarse a navaja con destreza y rapidez requiere mucha paciencia, y mucho tiempo. Mínimo medio año, diría yo.



Para afeitarse a navaja es necesario tranquilidad, sirve para desconectar, con práctica en 10 minutos tienes de sobras.

Pero cierto que mínimo 3 meses y siempre con la misma.

Los cortes con navaja no te los quita ni dios , es lo que hay.

Seguimos gastando las Astra 1 año despues y de momento excelentes.

PD: Vamos por 18 años con Navaja.


----------



## KinderWeno (30 Jul 2013)

Uff, 18 años con navaja, tendrás una destreza que ni Curro Jimenez.

Al final me compré una shavette para probar, me costó 5,5€ en una tienda de accesorios de peluquería. Me afeité con mucha precaución y con una cuchilla usada para probar a ver qué tal, y el resultado perfecto, no apuré mucho por eso, pero no se atascaba la cuchilla de pelos que es lo que yo quería. De momento pasa a ser mi "afeitadora" titular


----------



## Hans_Asperger (29 Ago 2013)

Hola Foreros:

Como ya expliqué en otro hilo http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/9632328-post58.html he realizado la transición de los botes de espuma tipo Gillete, con aceites provenientes del petróleo, y por tanto dañinos para la piel, a la brocha y las barritas de jabón de afeitar La Toja/Lea, hechas de jabón natural y por tanto totalmente respetuosas con la piel; llevo un tiempo tentado de completar la transición y hacerme con una maquinilla clásica.
El caso es que como me afeito solamente dos veces por semana, había pensando en una maquinilla de peine abierto, y estaba entre la Fatip grande (italiana) y la Mülhe R41; no obstante, en todos los foros de Internet de la temática -y también en este hilo- advierten de que antes de utilizar dichas máquinas es necesario tener cierta destreza en el afeitado clásico, y por tanto haber empezado con alguna “para principiantes” tipo _Wilkinson Sword Classic_... y ahí está el problema, que no encuentro ni la anteriormente citada, ni ninguna otra de estas “sencillas”... he visitado todo tipo de centros comerciales (incluído El Corte Inglés), tiendas de barrio, y de momento nada... Tampoco es que me haya pasado tardes enteras buscando, supongo que insistiendo un poco algo acabará apareciendo, no obstante me da que muy probablemente el vivir en Asturias restringa significativamente las posibilidades de éxito... muchos de los foreros que escribís en este hilo vivís en grandes urbes o capitales de provincia, y allí las posibilidades de encontrar este tipo de cosas son mucho mayores...

Obviamente seguiré buscando... pero me pica la curiosidad: ¿tan sumamente peligrosa puede ser por ejemplo una Mülhe R41?; ¿de verdad corro peligro de cortarme la yugular?::; ¿nadie se ha iniciado en el afeitado clásico con una Fatip o una Mülhe?


----------



## tempore (29 Ago 2013)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Hola Foreros:
> 
> Como ya expliqué en otro hilo http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/9632328-post58.html he realizado la transición de los botes de espuma tipo Gillete, con aceites provenientes del petróleo, y por tanto dañinos para la piel, a la brocha y las barritas de jabón de afeitar La Toja/Lea, hechas de jabón natural y por tanto totalmente respetuosas con la piel; llevo un tiempo tentado de completar la transición y hacerme con una maquinilla clásica.
> El caso es que como me afeito solamente dos veces por semana, había pensando en una maquinilla de peine abierto, y estaba entre la Fatip grande (italiana) y la Mülhe R41; no obstante, en todos los foros de Internet de la temática -y también en este hilo- advierten de que antes de utilizar dichas máquinas es necesario tener cierta destreza en el afeitado clásico, y por tanto haber empezado con alguna “para principiantes” tipo _Wilkinson Sword Classic_... y ahí está el problema, que no encuentro ni la anteriormente citada, ni ninguna otra de estas “sencillas”... he visitado todo tipo de centros comerciales (incluído El Corte Inglés), tiendas de barrio, y de momento nada... Tampoco es que me haya pasado tardes enteras buscando, supongo que insistiendo un poco algo acabará apareciendo, no obstante me da que muy probablemente el vivir en Asturias restringa significativamente las posibilidades de éxito... muchos de los foreros que escribís en este hilo vivís en grandes urbes o capitales de provincia, y allí las posibilidades de encontrar este tipo de cosas son mucho mayores...
> ...



Yo no creo que corras tanto peligro. Con cuidado, con precisión, sin prisas, con buena iluminación, con buen jabón, no tienes porqué cortarte. Yo hace ahora más o menos un año que me pasé al afeitado clásico, así, de un día para otro, y ya no he vuelto a tocar otro tipo de afeitado. Compré por internet Gifts And Care - Gifts&Care en esta tienda casi todo lo necesario, y sin ningún problema. Compré una Edwin Jager. Esta tienda, no se si ya la conocerás, tiene muy buenos precios, sobre todo en las hojas. Yo, que me afeito diariamente, gasto las astra verde, y van de maravilla. Envío muy rápido y barato. Son Valencia.

Un saludo, y adelante con el afeitado clásico.


----------



## Corew (29 Ago 2013)

4,4 Euros -> maquinilla Wilkinson, de plastico. Llevaba 5 cuchillas.

1 Euro -> 10 cuchillas marca Elios, me las paso el barbero, a el le cuesta un pelin mas, creo que sobre 22 Euros el pack de 200 cuchillas. Aun no he tenido que cambiar la primera, tira suficientemente bien. Llevare 4 o 5 afeitados, no mas.

Las cuchillas Wilikinson que venian con la maquinilla eran peores. A los 3 o cuatro afeitados ya me hacen daño, y las tiro.

El barbero me ha re comendado, ya de lujo unas platinum o no se que, pero no las he probado.

Jabon: el que uso de las manos, o cualquiera que pillo. Brocha no uso, con la manita. 

La ventaja de la brocha todavia no la veo clara, pero seguro que mejoraria.


----------



## Cosmopolita (29 Ago 2013)

pasad por foro de afeitado: wwe.afeitadoclasico.com

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## automono (29 Ago 2013)

pues yo llevo un par de años usando shavvette, y fenomenal.
Ahora por 23 euros pillé en londres una nueva toda en acero + 10 paquetes de cuchillas wilkinson (a mi me gustan, muy afiladas), y con eso creo que tengo para unos dos años y pico de afeitados.

Cuando me sobre algo de pasta, si quiero probar la navaja tradicional, aunque tenga más rollo de afilar, mantener...


----------



## Ciudadano KO (29 Ago 2013)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Hola Foreros:
> 
> Como ya expliqué en otro hilo http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/9632328-post58.html he realizado la transición de los botes de espuma tipo Gillete, con aceites provenientes del petróleo, y por tanto dañinos para la piel, a la brocha y las barritas de jabón de afeitar La Toja/Lea, hechas de jabón natural y por tanto totalmente respetuosas con la piel; llevo un tiempo tentado de completar la transición y hacerme con una maquinilla clásica.
> El caso es que como me afeito solamente dos veces por semana, había pensando en una maquinilla de peine abierto, y estaba entre la Fatip grande (italiana) y la Mülhe R41; no obstante, en todos los foros de Internet de la temática -y también en este hilo- advierten de que antes de utilizar dichas máquinas es necesario tener cierta destreza en el afeitado clásico, y por tanto haber empezado con alguna “para principiantes” tipo _Wilkinson Sword Classic_... y ahí está el problema, que no encuentro ni la anteriormente citada, ni ninguna otra de estas “sencillas”... he visitado todo tipo de centros comerciales (incluído El Corte Inglés), tiendas de barrio, y de momento nada... Tampoco es que me haya pasado tardes enteras buscando, supongo que insistiendo un poco algo acabará apareciendo, no obstante me da que muy probablemente el vivir en Asturias restringa significativamente las posibilidades de éxito... muchos de los foreros que escribís en este hilo vivís en grandes urbes o capitales de provincia, y allí las posibilidades de encontrar este tipo de cosas son mucho mayores...
> ...




Más que por la dificultad que pueda entrañar afeitarte con la maquinilla de peine abierto, creo que es mejor empezar por una sencilla por si luego no te gusta para que no te gastes tanta pasta.
Prueba la Rimei, que es de peine cerrado, vale unos tres euros en DealXtrem y es muy suave. Te tardará unos 10 días en llegar Es una réplica de la guillette Tech, aquí tienes una revisión:
AfeitadoClasico &bull; Ver Tema - Revisión maquinilla RIMEI

La tienen tres amigos y para empezar va de fábula, Una vez que tengas destreza ya pasas a la de peine abierto.


Te paso el enlace de dónde la venden.

RIMEI Stainless Steel Double-Edge Blade Razor - Silver - Free Shipping - DealExtreme

Saludos


----------



## Eldenegro (29 Ago 2013)

Corew dijo:


> 4,4 Euros -> maquinilla Wilkinson, de plastico. Llevaba 5 cuchillas.
> 
> 1 Euro -> 10 cuchillas marca Elios, me las paso el barbero, a el le cuesta un pelin mas, creo que sobre 22 Euros el pack de 200 cuchillas. Aun no he tenido que cambiar la primera, tira suficientemente bien. Llevare 4 o 5 afeitados, no mas.
> 
> ...



Las Elios son una kk. Justamente esta semana he probado unas guillete que son una pasada, al nivel de las Iridium o las Astra.

Registrate en AfeitadoClasico &bull; Portal y habla con Milo para comprar Iridium, las tiene muy bien de precio.

Y para las Astra platinum (verdes) o las stainless (azules) en el turco (bestshave.net) las tienes tiradas de precio. Comprate una caja de 100 que no te arrepentiras


----------



## Gürtelito (29 Ago 2013)

Al final me reconverti al afeitadoclasicismo. 

Duda.

Uso la Red Personna y sólo me duran 2 afeitados buenos. El tercero ya empieza a costarle.

Es normal o soy yo que soy un torpe.


----------



## Ciudadano KO (29 Ago 2013)

Gürtelito dijo:


> Al final me reconverti al afeitadoclasicismo.
> 
> Duda.
> 
> ...



Es normal, cada uno tiene su tipo de barba y su dureza. 
Yo a las red persona les saco unos 8 afeitados, pero por ejemplo a las supermax sólo les saco 2.

De todas formas, ve buscando la que te pueda ir mejor y más te dure, aunque lo importante es que aunque les des sólo un uso, ese uso sea bueno.
En mi caso he pasado a no irritarme nada con este afeitado, y en cuanto la cuchilla noto que va un poco mal, la tiro.
Compra una muestra con varias conjuntas para comparar. En afeitadoclasico.com a veces hacen compras conjuntas y a veces hay packs de prueba a muy buen precio y con gran variedad de marcas.

Saludos


----------



## Corew (30 Ago 2013)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Las Elios son una kk. Justamente esta semana he probado unas guillete que son una pasada, al nivel de las Iridium o las Astra.
> 
> Registrate en AfeitadoClasico &bull; Portal y habla con Milo para comprar Iridium, las tiene muy bien de precio.
> 
> Y para las Astra platinum (verdes) o las stainless (azules) en el turco (bestshave.net) las tienes tiradas de precio. Comprate una caja de 100 que no te arrepentiras



Tomo nota, para cuando me hagan falta todas esas opciones.

Con las cuchillas que tengo, lo que me duran, y lo poco que me afeito (2 veces por semana mas o menos), tengo para 4 meses lo menos. Por 5 euros o 6 no esta nada mal...


----------



## Hans_Asperger (30 Ago 2013)

tempore dijo:


> Yo no creo que corras tanto peligro. Con cuidado, con precisión, sin prisas, con buena iluminación, con buen jabón, no tienes porqué cortarte. Yo hace ahora más o menos un año que me pasé al afeitado clásico, así, de un día para otro, y ya no he vuelto a tocar otro tipo de afeitado. Compré por internet Gifts And Care - Gifts&Care en esta tienda casi todo lo necesario, y sin ningún problema. Compré una Edwin Jager. Esta tienda, no se si ya la conocerás, tiene muy buenos precios, sobre todo en las hojas. Yo, que me afeito diariamente, gasto las astra verde, y van de maravilla. Envío muy rápido y barato. Son Valencia.
> 
> Un saludo, y adelante con el afeitado clásico.



Eso es lo mismo que sospecho yo, que con buen jabón, buena iluminación y sobre todo sin prisas no debería ocurrir mayor percance, salvo obviamente algún ligero cortecillo... pero es que tal como te lo ponen, totalmente pareciera que las maquinillas de peine abierto fueran asesinas seriales  . Sí, ya conozco Gifts&Care, thanks. Muchas gracias por tu aportación, y sí, seguiré adelante en mi transición al afeitado clásico.

---------- Post added 30-ago-2013 at 13:34 ----------




Ciudadano KO dijo:


> Más que por la dificultad que pueda entrañar afeitarte con la maquinilla de peine abierto, creo que es mejor empezar por una sencilla por si luego no te gusta para que no te gastes tanta pasta.
> Prueba la Rimei, que es de peine cerrado, vale unos tres euros en DealXtrem y es muy suave. Te tardará unos 10 días en llegar Es una réplica de la guillette Tech, aquí tienes una revisión:
> AfeitadoClasico &bull; Ver Tema - Revisión maquinilla RIMEI
> 
> ...



Muchísimas gracias por tu aportación... vamos a ver si lo he entendido bien... No es que la _Rimei_ cueste tres euros, y luego haya que sumarle los gastos de envío... es que la pido a DealXtrem, y la tengo en casa por 4 dólares, o sea unos 3.10 euros EN TOTAL ... :8: ¿¿¿ES ESO POSIBLE??? De ser así, que Dios te lo pague con una buena jembra 

De confirmarse lo anterior, el que quiera permanecer en el afeitado moderno ya no podrá esgrimir como "contra" el coste económico de hacerse con el kit para el afeitado clásico... Maquinilla clásica de peine cerrado Rimei a 3 euros, Barrita de Jabón de Afeitar La Toja/Lea a poco más de 1 euro, brocha de tejón Wilkinson a 4.88 € en el Alcampo, un pack de cuchillas del turco, y ya tenemos material para afeitarnos más de un año, literalmente...


----------



## Ciudadano KO (30 Ago 2013)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Eso es lo mismo que sospecho yo, que con buen jabón, buena iluminación y sobre todo sin prisas no debería ocurrir mayor percance, salvo obviamente algún ligero cortecillo... pero es que tal como te lo ponen, totalmente pareciera que las maquinillas de peine abierto fueran asesinas seriales  . Sí, ya conozco Gifts&Care, thanks. Muchas gracias por tu aportación, y sí, seguiré adelante en mi transición al afeitado clásico.
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-ago-2013 at 13:34 ----------
> 
> ...



Así es Hans_Asperger Hans:

La maquinilla Rimei cuesta unos 3 euros con gastos de envío incluidos. Eso sí, tardara unos diez dias en llegarte. 

Yo he comprado tres así para tres amigos que se han iniciado en el afeitado clásico y aún siguen con ella.
Si luego te gusta mucho esto y te quieres comprar una mejor, pues ya has cogido práctica.

Aún hay otra más barata de plástico que sale por un euro y pico que es una copia de la filomatic española, aunque no conozco a nadie que la haya probado. Te pongo el enlace:

CLOUD Plástico + acero inoxidable manual de máquina de afeitar Razor - Negro - sin Gastos de Envío - DealExtreme

Yo uso una guillete slim ajustable que compré por ebay por 20 euros, tiene 49 años pero está como nueva y afeita que no veas.

El que quiera ahorrar dinero, con el afeitado cĺásico si se quiere puedes ahorrar un montón.

Pero lo mejor es lo bien que se afeita uno, sin irritación sobre todo.
Lo malo es que engancha y uno quiere probar jabones, máquinas etc.
Te recomiendo el foro de afeitadoclásico.com. Métete que aprenderás mucho.

Saludos


----------



## Hans_Asperger (31 Ago 2013)

Ciudadano KO dijo:


> Así es Hans_Asperger Hans:
> 
> La maquinilla Rimei cuesta unos 3 euros con gastos de envío incluidos. Eso sí, tardara unos diez dias en llegarte.
> 
> ...



*AWESOME*!!!

Y todavía pones como "contra" que tarda 10 días en llegar... joer, como si tarda un mes, una maquinilla clásica por 3 euros, es simplemente IN-SU-PE-RA-BLE :8:. Me pillo una de éstas RIMEI Stainless Steel Double-Edge Blade Razor - Silver - Free Shipping - DealExtreme sí o sí...
Una preguntilla, tú que la tienes... ¿¿¿son compatibles todas las hojas con dicha máquina??? Sí, ya sé que en teoría deberían de valer todos los recambios para cualquier maquinilla clásica, ya que la forma de las hojas es única, la que patentó Gillete en su día, pero luego te encuentras con testimonios de gente que te asegura que algunas hojas no valen para su máquina, de ahí que prefiera preguntarte...

By the way, ¿alguien podría decirme si las shavettes utilizan las mismas hojas que las maquinillas clásicas, o por el contrario requieren de recambios específicos? De darse la primera opción, igual me pillo también ésta RIMEI Stainless Steel Double-Edge Blade Razor - Silver - Free Shipping - DealExtreme, tiene buena pinta...


----------



## Ciudadano KO (31 Ago 2013)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> *AWESOME*!!!
> 
> Y todavía pones como "contra" que tarda 10 días en llegar... joer, como si tarda un mes, una maquinilla clásica por 3 euros, es simplemente IN-SU-PE-RA-BLE :8:. Me pillo una de éstas RIMEI Stainless Steel Double-Edge Blade Razor - Silver - Free Shipping - DealExtreme sí o sí...
> Una preguntilla, tú que la tienes... ¿¿¿son compatibles todas las hojas con dicha máquina??? Sí, ya sé que en teoría deberían de valer todos los recambios para cualquier maquinilla clásica, ya que la forma de las hojas es única, la que patentó Gillete en su día, pero luego te encuentras con testimonios de gente que te asegura que algunas hojas no valen para su máquina, de ahí que prefiera preguntarte...
> ...



La rimei no la tengo yo, la tienen varios amigos y están encantados con ella, de momento no se han comprado ninguna otra, date cuenta que es una buena réplica de la guillette tech.
Afeita muy bien y apura bastante. 

Valen todas las cuchillas. 
Sólamente tienen cuchillas especiales unas maquinillas antiguas de principios de siglo XX. Las savettes creo que usan como unas cuchillas partidas, pero son también muy baratas, de este tema no controlo tanto. Donde venden cuchillas normales también tienen.

Como cuchillas te puedo recomendar para empezar las red personna, que son bastante permisivas. Luego las astra verdes también están bien, cortan un poco más.
Las más afiladas son las feather, también son muy caras, para empezar no te las recomiendo. Las superiridiun también son muy afiladas.
Yo compraría un pack de muestra, varias marcas y vas probando a ver cual es la que más te gusta y te va a tu tipo de barba.

Los dos enlaces que has puesto son de la misma máquinilla rimei, no sé por qué en la página salen dos rimei, pero es la misma, no gastes de más a no ser que quieras dos iguales.

Saludos


----------



## Hans_Asperger (1 Sep 2013)

Ciudadano KO dijo:


> La rimei no la tengo yo, la tienen varios amigos y están encantados con ella, de momento no se han comprado ninguna otra, date cuenta que es una buena réplica de la guillette tech.
> Afeita muy bien y apura bastante.
> 
> Valen todas las cuchillas.
> ...



Me debí equivocar yo, el primer enlace que puse es el de la RIMEI, pero en el segundo enlace debería de haber sido éste, el de la shavette: Professional Replaceable Blade Folding Straight Razor Shelf Frame - Black - Free Shipping - DealExtreme . No obstante, me dijeron por privado que ni se me ocurriera iniciarme con una shavette sin tener antes la suficiente destreza con maquinilla clásica, así que de momento lo voy a dejar en stand by.

Me han localizado también un establecimiento aquí en Asturias que sí tiene la _Wilkinson Sword Classic_ por unos 6 euros, así que estoy en un dilema: ¿RIMEI o _Wilkinson Classic_? He ahí la cuestión... ¿por cuál te decantarías tú, tal?; ¿qué opinais el resto? Saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## Ciudadano KO (1 Sep 2013)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Me debí equivocar yo, el primer enlace que puse es el de la RIMEI, pero en el segundo enlace debería de haber sido éste, el de la shavette: Professional Replaceable Blade Folding Straight Razor Shelf Frame - Black - Free Shipping - DealExtreme . No obstante, me dijeron por privado que ni se me ocurriera iniciarme con una shavette sin tener antes la suficiente destreza con maquinilla clásica, así que de momento lo voy a dejar en stand by.
> 
> Me han localizado también un establecimiento aquí en Asturias que sí tiene la _Wilkinson Sword Classic_ por unos 6 euros, así que estoy en un dilema: ¿RIMEI o _Wilkinson Classic_? He ahí la cuestión... ¿por cuál te decantarías tú, tal?; ¿qué opinais el resto? Saludos y muchas gracias.



Pues no sé qué decirte, la wikilson es de plástico y tendrás que presionar un poco. La rimei es de metal y no hay que presionar casi nada.

Yo me decantaría por la rimei, pero la otra también está bien para iniciarse. Tienes que decidir si la quieres ya, entonces la wikilson, o si puedes esperar unos días, y entonces la rimei.

Saludos


----------



## Cajero Jefe (2 Sep 2013)

Mejor la Rimei, que es una copia de Gillette Tech.
La Wilkinson de plástico no está mal, pero una vez que pillaras pericia con la rimei u otra similar de metal, la dejarías de lado, porque apuras mucho mejor con las de metal (al menos eso me ha pasado a mi).

Jabón La Toja, que es bien barato, y pide al turco de bestshave unas Astra verdes y la brocha de 2-3€ con mango de madera, que es muy muy buena (yo tengo dos).


----------



## Hans_Asperger (5 Sep 2013)

Al final me pillé la _Wilkinson Sword Classic_ por 6.95 € (venía con un cargador con 5 cuchillas Wilkinson).
El primer afeitado ha sido excepcional, cero irritación y buen apurado: eso sí, el hecho de no haberme hecho ni un solo cortecillo me hace sospechar que tanto la Classic como las propias cuchillas Wilkinson no son precisamente "agresivas".
No me olvido la RIMEI, igual me la autoregalo por Navidades. Seguiremos informando.

P.D. A los que estais pensando en realizar el cambio... ¡¡¡ÁNIMO, NO OS ARREPENTIREIS!!!


----------



## murpi (5 Sep 2013)

Yo pedía hace unos días una Rimei. Tengo una maquinilla bastante mejor, una Edwin Jagger, pero como leí que la Rimei era una copia de una Gillette y dado su bajo precio la he pedido a ver que tal es.


----------



## Cajero Jefe (18 Sep 2013)

murpi dijo:


> Yo pedía hace unos días una Rimei. Tengo una maquinilla bastante mejor, una Edwin Jagger, pero como leí que la Rimei era una copia de una Gillette y dado su bajo precio la he pedido a ver que tal es.



Yo igual. Hice un pedido a Dealextreme de algunas cosillas y ya puestos, por el precio que tiene…
Así no hace falta que me lleve de viaje la Edwin Jagger.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (18 Sep 2013)

yo creia que este hilo iba de afeitado bohemio y lonchafinista y me encuentro con unos derrochadores que se gastan los cuartos en cuchillas.


----------



## taskmgr (18 Sep 2013)

Muchas gracias a los que habéis recomendado la Rimei, me ha encantado. Está muy bien hecha y afeita perfecto, al contrario que otra máquina sin marca que probé no hace mucho y tuve que tirar a la basura. Si fuera de acero inoxidable sería perfecta.


----------



## El grito (18 Sep 2013)

Yo uso la misma máquina para el pelo y la barba. Me deja el pelo corto y la barba rollo Miami Vice. 40 euros me costó la máquina hace 7 años.


----------



## YakDaniels (18 Sep 2013)

En la cadena Aldi ( similar a Lidl ) :

ALDI España - Cortador de cabello y barba 5 en 1



> *Cortador de cabello y barba 5 en 1*
> 
> Para un corte de pelo y afeitado perfecto, una barba bien cuidada y para recortar los pelos de nariz y orejas.
> Incluye: 5 accesorios de peines, cepillo de limpieza, tijeras y frasco de aceite.
> ...










¿Alguien lo conoce?


----------



## murpi (18 Sep 2013)

Me ha llegado la Rimei. Nada que ver con la EJ, aunque es 10 veces más barata.


----------



## Deimos (30 Sep 2013)

Acabo de hacer un pedido en filotienda de 400 hojas personna platinum por 40€. Creo que tengo para los próximos 20 años.


----------



## Doctor Casa (11 Oct 2013)

Hacía tiempo que no pasaba por este hilo pero veo que está bastante decaído. Se ve que a todos nos pasa que una vez se pasa la fiebre de comprar cosillas, se estabiliza la cosa.


----------



## murpi (11 Oct 2013)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Hacía tiempo que no pasaba por este hilo pero veo que está bastante decaído. Se ve que a todos nos pasa que una vez se pasa la fiebre de comprar cosillas, se estabiliza la cosa.



Es que si empiezas no paras. Yo debo tener como 50 cuchillas, 5 o 6 after, 4 jabones, dos cremas, dos maquinillas, etc. 

Me he propuesto estarme quietecito y no comprar más hasta que vaya gastando algo. Con lo que tengo creo que me puedo afeitar un par de años sin problemas.


----------



## Doctor Casa (12 Oct 2013)

murpi dijo:


> Es que si empiezas no paras. Yo debo tener como 50 cuchillas, 5 o 6 after, 4 jabones, dos cremas, dos maquinillas, etc.
> 
> Me he propuesto estarme quietecito y no comprar más hasta que vaya gastando algo. Con lo que tengo creo que me puedo afeitar un par de años sin problemas.



Es posible que incluso mucho más. Por ejemplo, ahora que vivo en otro sitio, me he traído sólo el jabón Proraso y usándolo unas 4 veces por semana o más, es que apenas se gasta lo imperceptible. Me puedo echar un par de años perfectamente con este solo, hoyga. 
Del pack de 100 astra verde ni te cuento! ::


----------



## ponzi (12 Oct 2013)

Yo llevare un año y ya esta todo el equipo amortizado, Deben quedarme como 500 astra y 400 derby (del turco), al final solo uso las astra.Aun tengo el jabon de hace 1 año y creo que aguanta otro mes mas


----------



## KinderWeno (12 Oct 2013)

Yo me compré un bote de jabon Tabac hace muchísimo y me suelo afeitar cada 15 días, así que creo que me durará toda la vida


----------



## pepitoacojonado (12 Oct 2013)

Yo calculo que tengo cuchillas para aproximadamente para 6 años.

Los de Gillete Proglide y demas gaitas me van a echar de menos durante bastante tiempo


----------



## Eldenegro (12 Oct 2013)

Deimos dijo:


> Acabo de hacer un pedido en filotienda de 400 hojas personna platinum por 40€. Creo que tengo para los próximos 20 años.



¿Te van bien las personna?

Porque yo he probado tanto las platinum como las del mercadona y prefiero las astra

Hay mucha gente que me habla maravillas de las personna pero a mi no me terminan de llenar (eso si, la cajita te viene de coña para los viajes)


----------



## Doctor Casa (12 Oct 2013)

Eldenegro dijo:


> ¿Te van bien las personna?
> 
> Porque yo he probado tanto las platinum como las del mercadona y prefiero las astra
> 
> Hay mucha gente que me habla maravillas de las personna pero a mi no me terminan de llenar (eso si, la cajita te viene de coña para los viajes)



Dejemos claro de una vez por todas que la Personna del mencabrona son una MIERDA y no tienen nada que ver. Las personna de cajita blanca, 10uds, etiqueta azul y letras rojas (o etiqueta roja) son unas cuhillas que todo el mundo coincide en que son las mas suaves o menos agresivas, ideales para sensibles o gente que comienza. No están mal de durabilidad pero el punto medio ideal *para mi* (cada barba y cada caso son un mundo, en serio) son las astra verdes. Las Feather son my buenas pero sólo las puedo usar con mi maquinilla Feather porque son agresivas y me irritan un poco. 

También hay que decir que yo soy de piel bastante sensible, hay quien encuentra el ideal ahí, por ejemplo...

8: UNA PREGUNTA: Estoy pensando hacer un regalillo a un amiguete para que se inicie en esto del AC. La WEISHI y la RIMEI estas que son super baratas en Deal Extreme, son iguales? cuál es mejor?


----------



## Eldenegro (12 Oct 2013)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Dejemos claro de una vez por todas que la Personna del mencabrona son una MIERDA y no tienen nada que ver. Las personna de cajita blanca, 10uds, etiqueta azul y letras rojas (o etiqueta roja) son unas cuhillas que todo el mundo coincide en que son las mas suaves o menos agresivas, ideales para sensibles o gente que comienza. No están mal de durabilidad pero el punto medio ideal *para mi* (cada barba y cada caso son un mundo, en serio) son las astra verdes. Las Feather son my buenas pero sólo las puedo usar con mi maquinilla Feather porque son agresivas y me irritan un poco.
> 
> También hay que decir que yo soy de piel bastante sensible, hay quien encuentra el ideal ahí, por ejemplo...
> 
> 8: UNA PREGUNTA: Estoy pensando hacer un regalillo a un amiguete para que se inicie en esto del AC. La WEISHI y la RIMEI estas que son super baratas en Deal Extreme, son iguales? cuál es mejor?



He probado las dos personna y son suaves, pero prefiero el nivel de las astra

La weishi no la he probado, pero la rimei esta muy bien. Ideal para llevarsela de viaje y no es muy agresiva.


----------



## alopaco (12 Oct 2013)

Yo compro algún aftershave, cuchillas raras o alguna brocha que me recomiendan de vez en cuando...

Pero si tienes tu tabac, 100 personna platinum, Floid vigoroso y una maquinilla decente... No necesitas nada más hasta la III WWW.

Lo que compres es más por probar y tal, que por necesidad. Que tampoco está mal, todo hay que decirlo....

Enviado desde un dispositivo móvil, disculpa las molestias.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (12 Oct 2013)

Yo os hice caso (y a otros foros) y estoy esperando la Rimei de DX, mientras viene, ya pillé barrita de jabón Lea y brocha Wilkinson... me falta pillarme hojas. Aftershave aún tengo.

De hecho, ahora tengo barba pero estoy un poco cansado de ella y caeré en breve... ¿qué hojas recomendáis a un futuro ex-barbudo de piel sensible y barba de dureza media tirando a baja?

El alumbre para el jeto, ¿es recomendable?


----------



## Eldenegro (12 Oct 2013)

Datem dijo:


> Yo os hice caso (y a otros foros) y estoy esperando la Rimei de DX, mientras viene, ya pillé barrita de jabón Lea y brocha Wilkinson... me falta pillarme hojas. Aftershave aún tengo.
> 
> De hecho, ahora tengo barba pero estoy un poco cansado de ella y caeré en breve... ¿qué hojas recomendáis a un futuro ex-barbudo de piel sensible y barba de dureza media tirando a baja?
> 
> El alumbre para el jeto, ¿es recomendable?



Prueba varias marcas para ver cual te va mejor. Mis favoritas son las astra verdes y las súper iridium.

El alumbre es tu fiel compañero por si acaso y te sirve de desodorante

tapatalkeando... disculpen las molestias now Free


----------



## Gürtelito (12 Oct 2013)

Pregunta.

Tenga la zona del cuello algo sensible y se me suele irritar una parte cuando le doy un par de pasadas para apurar.

Me recomendáis algún preafeitado?


----------



## ponzi (12 Oct 2013)

Gürtelito dijo:


> Pregunta.
> 
> Tenga la zona del cuello algo sensible y se me suele irritar una parte cuando le doy un par de pasadas para apurar.
> 
> Me recomendáis algún preafeitado?



Comprate una mejor cuchilla y da solo una pasada.Las astra verdes son.muy buenas.A mi me viene muy bien el after de williams y es muy barato (2-4 eu)


----------



## tasator (12 Oct 2013)

Gürtelito dijo:


> Pregunta.
> 
> Tenga la zona del cuello algo sensible y se me suele irritar una parte cuando le doy un par de pasadas para apurar.
> 
> Me recomendáis algún preafeitado?




Además de dar una sola pasada y probar con varias cuchillas diferentes hasta que des con la adecuada como te comentan, a mi me gusta mucho como preafeitado la emulsión Myrsol, la recomiendo.

Coincido en el after de Williams, para mi estupendo.


----------



## Deimos (12 Oct 2013)

Eldenegro dijo:


> ¿Te van bien las personna?
> 
> Porque yo he probado tanto las platinum como las del mercadona y prefiero las astra
> 
> Hay mucha gente que me habla maravillas de las personna pero a mi no me terminan de llenar (eso si, la cajita te viene de coña para los viajes)



Yo con las personna tengo que dar más pasadas, pero son más suaves y me duran muchísimo más. Al principio me costó hacerme a ellas pero a base de insistir les pillé el truco y ahora estoy encantado.

---------- Post added 12-oct-2013 at 20:52 ----------

¿Y cómo limpiáis la maquinilla para que no se vayan acumulando restos de jabón?


----------



## Eldenegro (13 Oct 2013)

Deimos dijo:


> Yo con las personna tengo que dar más pasadas, pero son más suaves y me duran muchísimo más. Al principio me costó hacerme a ellas pero a base de insistir les pillé el truco y ahora estoy encantado.
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-oct-2013 at 20:52 ----------
> 
> ¿Y cómo limpiáis la maquinilla para que no se vayan acumulando restos de jabón?



Jeje, yo intento dar menos pasadas (tengo que afeitarme antes de ir al curro y me doy 3 pasadas favor, traves y contra)

Para limpiar la maquina puedes usar el sistema de las monedas: bandeja de aluminio/papel de plata, agua caliente y bicarbonato. La sumerges unos minutos y luego a secar/frotar con un paño.

Para quitar restos de cal puedes utilizar agua caliente y vinagre. Tambien puedes pillarte el limpiador de ultrasonidos del Lidl.

Tambien hay un post de JR en foroafeitado muy completo



> Se trata de elegir uno o varios elementos de cada apartado, según:
> Maquinilla usada: 1+2+3+4+5
> Maquinilla nueva: 2+4+5
> 
> ...


----------



## Sealand (13 Oct 2013)

La batalla continúa... lonchafinistas, viejaescuelistas y modernillos unidos contra un mismo enemigo  :

How the hipster beard has been blamed for blunting the market edge of America's razor industry and causing profits to fall
Disposable razor companies report drop in sales
Fashion for unshaven look and traditional barber shop shaves ends decades of growth 

By Jessica Jerreat

PUBLISHED:06:04 GMT, 7 August 2013| UPDATED: 06:05 GMT, 7 August 2013
It has long been the sign of a hipster, but while the trend for facial hair has grown, the market for disposable razors has been cut short.

As Gillette maker Procter & Gamble complained that razor sales were falling, and Energizer reported a 10 per cent drop in sales in the past year, hipsters have shouldered the blame. 


It would seem the 'vogue for stubble' and the acceptance of the unshaven look at work have had a negative impact on the razor industry, according to Bloomberg Businessweek. 

Loss: The trend for hipster beards has been blamed for damaging the profits of razor companies

The declines were 'the largest ... we have ever seen, Energizer's chief executive Ward Klein told the Wall Street Journal. 

After decades of growth in sales, with constant new gimmicks and blade styles, it would seem that the market edge razor makers enjoyed for so long has been blunted. 


According to MSN, companies have been pushing their updated razors for so long that a Saturday Night Live skit was devoted to as far back as 1975. 


But, with their array of facial hair styles, and a penchant for traditional wet shaves, hipsters have cut the need for disposable razors. 


The fashion for barbers shops has also led to a rise in licenses, from 225,000 to 245,000 over two years, Charles Kirkpatrick, of the National Association of Barber Boards of America, told the New York Times.




Retro: A resurgence of wet shaves at barber shops has also had an impact on the disposable razor industry



However, companies such as Gillette are trying to get in on the trend by marketing facial hair stylers, complete with a catalogue of styles.

From the Gunslinger and Horseshoe, to the Van Dyke and Pencil Thin mustache, the Gillette Pro Glider offers video guides on how to perfect the look - and the tools to do it.




More...
Lavish estate once owned by glittering society queen who inspired movie The Philadelphia Story faces being carved up into half-acre plots
The furry Fuhrer! And, from moustaches to love hearts, this cat is not the only animal with bizarre markings


The drive for innovative shaving devices however, has also been highlighted as a possible cause for the drop in sales.


While sales of more pricey replacement blades have struggled, cheap disposable razors rose by 4 per cent in the last quarter, the Wall Street Journal reported.


Read more: How the hipster beard has been blamed for blunting the market edge of America's razor industry and causing profits to fall | Mail Online
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## rubasic (13 Oct 2013)

Gürtelito dijo:


> Pregunta.
> 
> Tenga la zona del cuello algo sensible y se me suele irritar una parte cuando le doy un par de pasadas para apurar.
> 
> Me recomendáis algún preafeitado?



Me pasa lo mismo que a ti, de hecho creo que todo el mundo tiene esa piel más sensible...La emulsión MYRSOL va de perlas, pero es cara y dificil de encontrar. Yo la pedía por internés, pero al final no me salia a cuenta. He descubierto el *aceite de ARGÁN*, y es de lo mejorcito que mi face ha probado. Lo uso de pre cuando tengo tiempo y me pongo en plan sibarita. Lo uso de post y es de lo mejor ta,bién. Lo uso cuando mo me afeito como hidratante...no te deja la cara aeitosa si alguno lo puede pensar. Lo único que hay que mirar al comprarlo es que venga libre de excipientes y/o perfume, y que sea de buena calidad.


----------



## automono (13 Oct 2013)

yo uso a veces cuando tengo ganas de entretenerme, un aceite de la marca Floyds, va bastante bien.
Me pongo aceite, y encima, la espuma, y un poco más suave si que va


----------



## tasator (13 Oct 2013)

Gürtelito dijo:


> Pregunta.
> 
> Tenga la zona del cuello algo sensible y se me suele irritar una parte cuando le doy un par de pasadas para apurar.
> 
> Me recomendáis algún preafeitado?





rubasic dijo:


> Me pasa lo mismo que a ti, de hecho creo que todo el mundo tiene esa piel más sensible...*La emulsión MYRSOL va de perlas, pero es cara y dificil de encontrar.* Yo la pedía por internés, pero al final no me salia a cuenta. He descubierto el *aceite de ARGÁN*, y es de lo mejorcito que mi face ha probado. Lo uso de pre cuando tengo tiempo y me pongo en plan sibarita. Lo uso de post y es de lo mejor ta,bién. Lo uso cuando mo me afeito como hidratante...no te deja la cara aeitosa si alguno lo puede pensar. Lo único que hay que mirar al comprarlo es que venga libre de excipientes y/o perfume, y que sea de buena calidad.




No soy de la misma opinión, el envase de 200 ml cuesta del orden de 12-13 €, sin embargo dura muchísimo ya que con una pequeña cantidad es suficiente, con lo que el concepto de "caro" como casi siempre es bastante relativo.

Por otra parte encontrarla, si bien en tiendas físicas puede no ser fácil, en internet es bastante sencillo, personalmente la compro aquí:

Myrsol Emulsión Pre/After 200ml. - Gifts&Care


Y repito, a mi me va muy, pero que muy bien.


----------



## rubasic (13 Oct 2013)

tasator dijo:


> No soy de la misma opinión, el envase de 200 ml cuesta del orden de 12-13 €, sin embargo dura muchísimo ya que con una pequeña cantidad es suficiente, con lo que el concepto de "caro" como casi siempre es bastante relativo.
> 
> Por otra parte encontrarla, si bien en tiendas físicas puede no ser fácil, en internet es bastante sencillo, personalmente la compro aquí:
> 
> ...



Respeto tu opinión, a mi me pareció un preparado extraño, me dejaba la cara blanquecina o tono "iniesta" usada como after, y su eficacia como pre siempre estará por detrás de un componente aceitoso. 100 ml de aceite de argán de la mejor calidad cuesta sobre los 20 eur, y con eso hay para una temporada muy larga.

También decir que el principal componente del myrsol es la lanolina. Un tarro de lanolina de 1/4 de litro cuesta unos 14 eur. De ahí nos sale para una temporada enorme, sólo hay que mezclarlo con nuestro after favorito.


----------



## favelados (13 Oct 2013)

No os compliqueis mucho la vida con el pre-afeitado.


Lo mas lonchafinista es la toallita caliente pero limpiar antes la cara ayuda, los jaboncitos de pre-afeitado son tirar el dinero directamente, yo antes de pasarme al AC usaba una crema limpiadora BIO del Carrefour con una etiqueta muy limpia (ingredientes: Agua, aloe vera, Caprylic / capric triglycerides ...) por 2 euros teneis para muchos meses.


Cuando empecé a picar julianas con las cuchillas compré directamente aceite de coco fraccionado *(Caprylic Capric Triglycerides)* es la mejor relación entre eficacia y lonchafinismo que podeis encontrar, normalmente se vende como ingrediente no para uso directo (tiendas jaboneras, online) y lo suyo es usarlo como base pero yo he estado mas de seis meses usandolo a pelo y ahora que ando probando a mezclarlo con aceites mas porqueyolovalguistas os puedo asegurar que el beneficio de gastar mas dinero es muy marginal...


----------



## tasator (13 Oct 2013)

rubasic dijo:


> Respeto tu opinión, a mi me pareció un preparado extraño, me dejaba la cara blanquecina o tono "iniesta" usada como after, y su eficacia como pre siempre estará por detrás de un componente aceitoso. 100 ml de aceite de argán de la mejor calidad cuesta sobre los 20 eur, y con eso hay para una temporada muy larga.
> 
> También decir que el principal componente del myrsol es la lanolina. Un tarro de lanolina de 1/4 de litro cuesta unos 14 eur. De ahí nos sale para una temporada enorme, sólo hay que mezclarlo con nuestro after favorito.




Yo lo uso como pre, como after no ve va, ahí me quedo con la loción willians.

A ver, no voy discutir que o cual va mejor o peor o como tu dices _"estará por detrás o por delante"_, eso es una cuestión muy personal y cada uno cuenta la feria según le va en ella.

A mi personalmente los aceites como pre, sin que vayan mal, me gustan menos que el Myrsol, y he probado varios, así que como dice la publicidad lo mejor es "prueba, compara y si... pues eso.

En cuanto al precio, si 250 ml de lanolina valen 14 € y 200 ml de Myrsol valen 13 €.... pues hombre, calificar a este último de caro es algo excesivo, entiendo yo, que como ya he dicho con un bote de Myrsol tengo para rato (un año aproximadamente me viene durando). Por cierto el principal componente del Myrsol no es la lanolina tal vez te refieras a que es su principal principio activo, y en eso podría ser discutible, ya que en mayor cantidad en su formulación lleva el ácido esteárico y la trietanolamida, además de acompañar o complementar a la lanolina con la glicerina.

Pero vamos, no se trata aquí de dirimir cual es mejor opción, sobre todo porque como parece claro eso va a depender en gran medida de la subjetividad y experiencia de cada uno, simplemente son opciones y lo suyo es que cada uno pruebe hasta que encuentre lo que mejor le va... incluso sin pre hay mucha gente encantada y que lo prefiere o lo recomienda.


----------



## rubasic (13 Oct 2013)

tasator dijo:


> Yo lo uso como pre, como after no ve va, ahí me quedo con la loción willians.
> 
> A ver, no voy discutir que o cual va mejor o peor o como tu dices _"estará por detrás o por delante"_, eso es una cuestión muy personal y cada uno cuenta la feria según le va en ella.
> 
> ...




Si, queria decir principio activo. EL acido estarico y la trietanolamina son ingredientes, pero lo que hace un producto *top* es la lanolina. Es igual que esas cremas hidratates que anuncian en su composición aceite de argán, cuando en el mejor de los casos no lleva ni un 10%, el resto es mierda para dar la apariencia y el olor de crema comercial al uso.

No es cuestión de ver quien lleva más razón, el myrsol es un gran producto que a mi me fue regular. El aceite de argán es otro gran producto que merece la pena que se sepa.

Y en tu último parrafo llevas la verdad. Yo no uso nada de pre-afeitado, salvo cuando llevo mucha prisa y no he hecho "las cosas correctamente" y el riesgo de irritación/corte es grande. Es más importante una buena técnica, sin duda.


----------



## tasator (13 Oct 2013)

rubasic dijo:


> Si, queria decir principio activo. EL acido estarico y la trietanolamina son ingredientes, pero lo que hace un producto *top* es la lanolina. Es igual que esas cremas hidratates que anuncian en su composición aceite de argán, cuando en el mejor de los casos no lleva ni un 10%, el resto es mierda para dar la apariencia y el olor de crema comercial al uso.
> 
> No es cuestión de ver quien lleva más razón, el myrsol es un gran producto que a mi me fue regular. El aceite de argán es otro gran producto que merece la pena que se sepa.
> 
> Y en tu último parrafo llevas la verdad. Yo no uso nada de pre-afeitado, salvo cuando llevo mucha prisa y no he hecho "las cosas correctamente" y el riesgo de irritación/corte es grande. Es más importante una buena técnica, sin duda.



Si, estamos de acuerdo entonces , aquí cada uno contamos nuestras experiencias e intentamos así ayudar a los demás, pero queda claro que no todo lo que a uno le va bien o mal se puede universalizar, _"ca uno es ca uno, y ca dos una piragua" _ :


----------



## Gnomo (13 Oct 2013)

A raíz de este post he probado con Floïd y la verdad es que cuando te acostumbras no está mal, pero a las mujeres que conozco el intenso y peculiar olor del Floïd les echa para atrás ¿ cuál es vuetra experiencia al respecto?

---------- Post added 13-oct-2013 at 17:27 ----------

Ah, la pequeña fábrica de Myrsol está al lado de mi casa  y yo sin saberlo todos estos años.


----------



## Cajero Jefe (13 Oct 2013)

Yo me hago un aceite de preafeitado casero que me va muy bien. Para 50 ml:

-15ml de aceite de oliva
-25ml de aceite de ricino (3,33€ los 250ml en Manuel Riesgo)
-7ml de aceite de calendula (4,48€ los 100ml en Manuel Riesgo)
-2-3ml de alcohol (esto sirve para desespesar la mezcla)
-Unas gotas de aceite de arbol de te (10,35€ los 60ml en Manuel Riesgo, pero si pillais un bote pequeño de 10ml en un herbolario mejor, porque solo hay que echar unas cuantas gotas, que es muy fuerte).

Por menos de 15€ tienes para hacer 10 botes de 50ml de aceite preafeitado. A 1,5€ el bote. El de Floid sale por entre 5€ y 6€. Yo gasto un bote de estos cada 6 meses o así.


----------



## pasta_base (15 Oct 2013)

Yo también me pase al afeitado clásico hace tiempo y menuda alegría me he llevado.
En mi caso uso la Edwin Jagger db89l con cuchillas bic y la crema de afeitar la Toja. 
He probado recientemente el after shave del carrefour y es barato y me deja la cara suave y sin que quede pegajosa como me pasa con muchos aftershaves. Lo pongo aquí por si alguien lo quiere probar:


----------



## murpi (16 Oct 2013)

Si os gusta la sensación que deja el Floid, pero no su aroma, podéis probar el after de Williams, que es deja una sensación de frescos como la del Floid, y aunque huele a viejuno es algo más discreto


----------



## mildiez (21 Oct 2013)

Otro que lleva tiempo afeitándose así. 

Me gustaría jubilar mi maquinilla vintagera. Si alguien sabe de alguna maquinilla ajustable con apertura de mariposa y mango largo, me interesaría mucho. Gracias.


----------



## Doctor Casa (21 Oct 2013)

mildiez dijo:


> Otro que lleva tiempo afeitándose así.
> 
> Me gustaría jubilar mi maquinilla vintagera. Si alguien sabe de alguna maquinilla ajustable con apertura de mariposa y mango largo, me interesaría mucho. Gracias.



La Feather Popular, que vale unos 19 euros creo.


----------



## uranoscopus (21 Oct 2013)

Buenas noches.

Quiero retomar este tipo de afeitado ya que asi fue como empece y estoy cansado de gastar el dinero tontamente. Hoy he comprado las cuchillas Personna del mercadona, es mi primera compra para probarlas.

Donde compro el soporte? En ebay, corte ingles, etc? Alguna recomendacion?

Gracias

Enviado desde mi Nexus One usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cajero Jefe (22 Oct 2013)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> La Feather Popular, que vale unos 19 euros creo.



La popular es de mariposa, pero no es ajustable.

Ajustables baratas solo conozco las viejunas de segunda mano de ebay.



uranoscopus dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> Quiero retomar este tipo de afeitado ya que asi fue como empece y estoy cansado de gastar el dinero tontamente. Hoy he comprado las cuchillas Personna del mercadona, es mi primera compra para probarlas.
> 
> ...



Por soporte te refieres a maquinilla? Yo te recomendaria las Rimei de Dealextreme, que valen menos de 5€ con gastos de envio incluido. Es muy suave y apura bastante una vez le pillas el punto. Y encima el cabezal es metal estampado, nada de zamak. Me gusta más que mi Edwin Jagger o la Feather Popular.


----------



## kemado (22 Oct 2013)

Cajero Jefe dijo:


> La popular es de mariposa, pero no es ajustable.
> 
> Ajustables baratas solo conozco las viejunas de segunda mano de ebay.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo contigo.
Tengo una Merkur 25C y una Muhle R41. Cada una con sus peculiaridades y por probar(3€) pedí la Riméis de DX. 
Me ha sorprendido gratamente, afeitado fácil y suave. Por sacarle un fallo...el mango me gustaría más gordo y pesado, pero lo arreglo poniendo el de la Muhle
Perfecta para empezar o afeitados rápidos.
Creo sin temor a equivocarme que es la perfecta maquinilla lonchafinista.
En cuchillas recomiendo las Astra verdes del Turko.


----------



## uranoscopus (22 Oct 2013)

ok, las buscare en Dealextreme.
Gracias


----------



## mildiez (22 Oct 2013)

Cajero Jefe dijo:


> La popular es de mariposa, pero no es ajustable.
> 
> Ajustables baratas solo conozco las viejunas de segunda mano de ebay.



Ajustable a precio razonable puede ser la Merkur 51C... pero no es de mariposa. Y además, la punta parece plasticorro.

La Merkur Futur no me acaba de convencer por ese motivo. Y la Merkur Vision es cara con ganas.

En fin, seguiremos con la viejuna.


----------



## flanagan (22 Oct 2013)

Aquí uno con Rimei de DX, jabon en barra Bea, brocha Semogue de cerda, soporte la la brocha de <2€ y floid mentolado vigoroso.
Cuchillas me pille un muestrario de esos con varias: Astra verdes y azules, guillettes 7o'clock amarillas y verdes y otras que no me acuerdo. Eso si, no tengo webos a afeitarme con la cuchilla que venia con la Rimei...

Lo mejor el Floid oiga


----------



## la_tortue (22 Oct 2013)

flanagan dijo:


> Aquí uno con Rimei de DX, jabon en barra Bea, brocha Semogue de cerda, *soporte la la brocha de <2€* y floid mentolado vigoroso.
> Cuchillas me pille un muestrario de esos con varias: Astra verdes y azules, guillettes 7o'clock amarillas y verdes y otras que no me acuerdo. Eso si, no tengo webos a afeitarme con la cuchilla que venia con la Rimei...
> 
> Lo mejor el Floid oiga



Hola:
¿Cual es este soporte de brocha por <2€?

Un saludo,


----------



## alopaco (22 Oct 2013)

flanagan dijo:


> ...
> 
> Lo mejor el Floid oiga



Coincido. La sensación de frescor es extrema.


----------



## uranoscopus (22 Oct 2013)

uranoscopus dijo:


> ok, las buscare en Dealextreme.
> Gracias



Al final la he comprado en ebay por 6 euros

Enviado desde mi Nexus One usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## flanagan (22 Oct 2013)

la_tortue dijo:


> Hola:
> ¿Cual es este soporte de brocha por <2€?
> 
> Un saludo,



Este

No se espere un soporte en titanio por ese precio


----------



## pepitoacojonado (22 Oct 2013)

Ahora que estais hablando de soportes para brocha, aporto una idea lochafinista de soporte y para secar brocas.

Yo tengo un mueble colgado en el baño, encima del lavabo, de espejo, de estos que abres y puedes dejar cosas dentro....pues bien debajo del mueble que es de madera he pegado un iman que da justo al centro del lavabo...y en la brocha he pegado en su culo una moneda de 5 centimos...cuando termino de afeitarme, aclaro la brocha y la pego al iman...y la dejo alli pegada boca abajo escurriendo al lavabo....sencillo, barato y efectivo...y cuando esta seca la quito del iman y a dentro del mueble.

Por si es de ayuda.


----------



## Doctor Casa (22 Oct 2013)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> Ahora que estais hablando de soportes para brocha, aporto una idea lochafinista de soporte y para secar brocas.
> 
> Yo tengo un mueble colgado en el baño, encima del lavabo, de espejo, de estos que abres y puedes dejar cosas dentro....pues bien debajo del mueble que es de madera he pegado un iman que da justo al centro del lavabo...y en la brocha he pegado en su culo una moneda de 5 centimos...cuando termino de afeitarme, aclaro la brocha y la pego al iman...y la dejo alli pegada boca abajo escurriendo al lavabo....sencillo, barato y efectivo...y cuando esta seca la quito del iman y a dentro del mueble.
> 
> Por si es de ayuda.



Je je, yo hice casi lo mismo: puse un pequeño imán en la brocha y la guardaba bajo un pequeño botiquín de chapa en el baño...


----------



## chemachu (22 Oct 2013)

Yo tengo una Edwin Jagger básica y la verdad es que el afeitado es una pasada. He probado las Derbie y las Persona, me gustan ambas y apuran bastante.
Empecé utilizando la crema de afeitado Omega, pero dejaron de traerla en el ECI... ¿Recomendáis alguna que sea parecida?
¿Recomendáis alguna aftershave y alguna página de confianza para comprarlo?

Por último mi costilla me ha regalado una máquina eléctrica, ya que sabe lo perezoso que soy para afeitarme y la verdad que es una pasada. No es para nada lonchafinista pero es una auténtica maravilla el poder ir haciendo cosas por la casa mientras te afeitas.


----------



## flanagan (23 Oct 2013)

chemachu dijo:


> Yo tengo una Edwin Jagger básica y la verdad es que el afeitado es una pasada. He probado las Derbie y las Persona, me gustan ambas y apuran bastante.



Fijense que acabo de localizar en el amazon de la perfida albión la "Edwin Jagger De89bl Chrome Plated Double Edge Safety Razor" (copien-peguen la frase entre comillada en el buscador de la tienda, paso de poner enlaces por si los referidos y esas mierdas) por 14,84 libras esterlinas (rebajada casi un 40%).
Incluye un paquete de 5 cuchillas derby extra.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (23 Oct 2013)

Yo compré un pack de 16 recambios compatibles Mach3 por 20 euros que estoy usando ahora, y tengo para año y medio de afeitados. ¿Soy lonchafinista? 

Resto del pack:

- Toallita de tela (mojar y microondear)
- Crema Lea piel sensible
- Brocha (pelo animal)
- Bálsamo sensible Deliplus

Editado: son 16 cuchillas, no 12... y más tiempo claro.


----------



## la_tortue (23 Oct 2013)

chemachu dijo:


> Yo tengo una Edwin Jagger básica y la verdad es que el afeitado es una pasada. He probado las Derbie y las Persona, me gustan ambas y apuran bastante.
> Empecé utilizando la crema de afeitado Omega, pero dejaron de traerla en el ECI... ¿Recomendáis alguna que sea parecida?
> ¿Recomendáis alguna aftershave y alguna página de confianza para comprarlo?
> 
> *Por último mi costilla me ha regalado una máquina eléctrica, ya que sabe lo perezoso que soy para afeitarme y la verdad que es una pasada. No es para nada lonchafinista pero es una auténtica maravilla el poder ir haciendo cosas por la casa mientras te afeitas.*



No te creas: un máquina eléctrica puede resulta lo más lonchafinisto que hay.
Una vez comprada, que muchas no cuestan más que el kit brocha + maquinilla + jabón / crema de afeitar + etc., solo consumen muy poco electricidad.
Lo único es que ha de valer: si tienes barba dura y piel sensible, olvídate...

acabo de pinchar el link: 123,48 € la Philips RQ1155/17, efectivamente es "un poco caro"...


----------



## Gürtelito (24 Oct 2013)

En su día me compré una maquinilla eléctrica. A la semana la heredó mi hermano. 

Para los que somos de piel sensible, son una jodida carnicería. Podía tirarme un día entero con la cara irritada. 

Eso si, creo que a lonchafinista y si tampoco necesitas un gran apurado, no le gana nadie.


----------



## Eldenegro (24 Oct 2013)

Por cierto, tengo que hacer un pedido al turco para un encargo que me han hecho dos amigos

Si alguien quiere pedir algo que me lo diga y se hace una conjunta


----------



## la_tortue (24 Oct 2013)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Por cierto, tengo que hacer un pedido al turco para un encargo que me han hecho dos amigos
> 
> Si alguien quiere pedir algo que me lo diga y se hace una conjunta



¿Donde vives?


----------



## Eldenegro (24 Oct 2013)

la_tortue dijo:


> ¿Donde vives?



En provincia de Barcelona aunque trabajo en Girona

tapatalkeando... disculpen las molestias


----------



## Gnomo (24 Oct 2013)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Por cierto, tengo que hacer un pedido al turco para un encargo que me han hecho dos amigos
> 
> Si alguien quiere pedir algo que me lo diga y se hace una conjunta





Perdona mi ignorancia, ¿qué es el turco?


----------



## murpi (24 Oct 2013)

Gnomo dijo:


> Perdona mi ignorancia, ¿qué es el turco?



Esta tienda Bestshave.net, International supplier of shaving equipment


----------



## Johnny Drama (24 Oct 2013)

*___*

Por cierto, aunque no me gusta mucho El Corte Inglés, he pasado "de casualidad" y me he comprado el Floid Vigoroso de 400 ml a 12,90 (Muy bien de precio) y la Crema Omega por 2,25 (Tarro de 150 ml)

Muy buenos precios.


----------



## Doctor Casa (25 Oct 2013)

todavia venden el floid azul? es facil de encontrar?


----------



## Eldenegro (25 Oct 2013)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> todavia venden el floid azul? es facil de encontrar?



No es fácil pero algo se encuentra... Sobre todo made un italy

Hay una tienda bazar en el pueblo q se jubilan y tenían un bote. Si quieres les pregunto x cuanto

Tapatalkeando.... disculpen las molestias


----------



## tumbito (25 Oct 2013)

yo voy al lonchafinismo extremo.

Jabon monsavon a 1.20 el bote y las cuchillas las Gillette a 1,75 el paquetito y suaves como el culo de un bebe.

Menos mal que facturo la maleta q si no a ver como coño llevo las cuchillas para España.


----------



## Eldenegro (25 Oct 2013)

tumbito dijo:


> yo voy al lonchafinismo extremo.
> 
> Jabon monsavon a 1.20 el bote y las cuchillas las Gillette a 1,75 el paquetito y suaves como el culo de un bebe.
> 
> Menos mal que facturo la maleta q si no a ver como coño llevo las cuchillas para España.



El jabón muy bien... Pero un paquete d 100 astras en el turco te sale mejor de precio

Tapatalkeando.... disculpen las molestias


----------



## Johnny Drama (25 Oct 2013)

*___*



> todavia venden el floid azul? es facil de encontrar?



Creo que te refieres a este, no?

Floid After Shave "Blue" 400ml - Gifts&Care

Se vende, pero no es muy lonchafinista... Al menos en esta tienda


----------



## tumbito (25 Oct 2013)

el after mas lonchafinista que conozco es el varon dandy.
botella de 1 litro 6,50...eso si espantas a las féminas.


----------



## Medianoche (25 Oct 2013)

Me habeis picado tanto que me voy a comprar el Floid solo por principios.


----------



## Ignacio Esteban (25 Oct 2013)

La *piedra de alumbre* es, de largo, el _after_ más económico, saludable y efectivo que yo conozco.


----------



## Johnny Drama (25 Oct 2013)

*__*



Medianoche dijo:


> Me habeis picado tanto que me voy a comprar el Floid solo por principios.




Floid hay que tenerlo Si o Si.
Aunque solo sea por ser marca española (Bueno, de Barcelona, pero vamos...)


----------



## Eldenegro (26 Oct 2013)

Por cierto, me acaba de regalar mi primo un jabon Tabac. Lo unico es que yo estoy usando un Edwin Jagger de Aloe y un Cabtree & Evelyn Sandalwood y tengo hasta que los gaste como un año o asi.

Si alguien quiere el Jabon Tabac sin usar y un Prorasso para pieles sensibles casi sin usar (lo he usado una semana) se los vendo por 20 ebros (quiero comprarme una maquinilla de acero jejejeje)

Interesados por mp


----------



## automono (26 Oct 2013)

sabeis de alguna navaja que esté bien y con buen precio? 
ahora me afeito con una shavette, y me gustaría cambiar a navaja, pero las que he visto, se me van de precio...

¿van mucho más finas que las de intercambiables?


----------



## Deimos (26 Oct 2013)

Ignacio Esteban dijo:


> La *piedra de alumbre* es, de largo, el _after_ más económico, saludable y efectivo que yo conozco.



El alumbre no decían que producía cáncer y Alzheimer?


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (26 Oct 2013)

Deimos dijo:


> El alumbre no decían que producía cáncer y Alzheimer?



Una cosa es aplicárselo en la cara dejándolo un ratito y otra cosa es chuparlo ::

Lo que sí se sabe es que hay que tener cuidado con los utensilios de cocina hechos de aluminio cuando se someten a altas temperaturas y se rallan, por eso que tú dices.


----------



## tobias (26 Oct 2013)

entre el cambio y el descuento se queda a 2.80 euros la Rimei puesta en casa


----------



## euriborfree (26 Oct 2013)

He encontrado una en ebay que quiza sea de interes

Men Traditional Style Safety Silver Double Edge Blade Shaving Hair Razor T7 | eBay







es de mariposa y no es de acero, dice "aleacion", asi que a saber que aleacion es. Visualmente se parece a esta Timor Razor Travel Set Satin 23016 - Shavemac 

Mas fotos de este producto en Russia Free Shipping New Men Durable Traditional Style Safety Silver Double Edge Blade Shaving Razor-in Razor from Beauty & Health on Aliexpress.com

y aqui Men Traditional Style Safety Double Edge Blade Shave Shaving Hair Razor + Mirror+ shaving brush 1 pc-in Razor from Beauty & Health on Aliexpress.com
dice que es aleacion de aluminio.

por 2$, alrededor de *1.5€,* quiza merezca la pena probar

Tambien he visto en DX 100 cuchillas Merkur por 5.20$, dudo mucho que DX venda un producto "fabricado en Alemania" y creo que sera falso 
MERKUR Stainless Steel Corn Blades Set - Silver + Black (10 x 10 PCS) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme - EDITO: *No son de afeitar, son de cortar maiz*


----------



## Eldenegro (26 Oct 2013)

A mi personalmente, las hojas Merkur no me gustan, ademas que se venden bastante caras. A mi me da que esas ofrecidas x dealextreme son copias baratas.

He pedido unas "Rapira" rusas a ver que tal jejejeje. Si alguien las quiere probar que me avise


----------



## pepitoacojonado (26 Oct 2013)

Eldenegro dijo:


> A mi personalmente, las hojas Merkur no me gustan, ademas que se venden bastante caras. A mi me da que esas ofrecidas x dealextreme son copias baratas.
> 
> He pedido unas "Rapira" rusas a ver que tal jejejeje. Si alguien las quiere probar que me avise



Pues como tus "Rapira" sean tan buenas como las Vosctok de teflon rusas que estoy probando ...no te las aguro buenas...menos mal que me queda 2 cuchillas pero son lo peor que he probado..

Yo de todas las que he probado ahora...me quedo con las Personna Rojas, mira que me queda por probar muchas porque pedi un Bulk Pack en que venia varios paquetes...pero estas las Personna Rojas son suaves y buenas para mi piel...

Saludos


----------



## jose7413 (26 Oct 2013)

Entre la makina que pone el compañero de arriba y la rimei cuán creéis q sera mejor

Enviado desde mi JY-G3 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## euriborfree (26 Oct 2013)

Pues me respondo yo mismo

una busqueda por "nanjie" en afeitadoclasico.com ha dado con un monton de comentarios negativos, incluido el de una persona a la que literalmente se le desmonto en las manos y otro que se encontró con que la cuchilla que venia incluida no cortaba, por contra los comentarios hacia la RiMei son muy positivos.




euriborfree dijo:


> He encontrado una en ebay que quiza sea de interes
> 
> Men Traditional Style Safety Silver Double Edge Blade Shaving Hair Razor T7 | eBay
> 
> ...





jose7413 dijo:


> Entre la makina que pone el compañero de arriba y la rimei cuán creéis q sera mejor
> 
> Enviado desde mi JY-G3 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eldenegro (27 Oct 2013)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> Pues como tus "Rapira" sean tan buenas como las Vosctok de teflon rusas que estoy probando ...no te las aguro buenas...menos mal que me queda 2 cuchillas pero son lo peor que he probado..
> 
> Yo de todas las que he probado ahora...me quedo con las Personna Rojas, mira que me queda por probar muchas porque pedi un Bulk Pack en que venia varios paquetes...pero estas las Personna Rojas son suaves y buenas para mi piel...
> 
> Saludos



Mirando comentarios, hablan bien de las Rapira. Es una hojilla economica con unos resultados aceptables. En afeitadoclasico.com varios usuarios las ponen por encima de las bic e incluso alguien las compara con las iridium (aunque eso me parece exgerado)

Me decidi a pedir para probar por los comentarios positivos de otros usuarios. Ya os contare cuando las pruebe



euriborfree dijo:


> Pues me respondo yo mismo
> 
> una busqueda por "nanjie" en afeitadoclasico.com ha dado con un monton de comentarios negativos, incluido el de una persona a la que literalmente se le desmonto en las manos y otro que se encontró con que la cuchilla que venia incluida no cortaba, por contra los comentarios hacia la RiMei son muy positivos.



Yo tengo la Rimei de 4$ y me ha sorprendido gratamente. La R89 que suelo usar es mejor, pero no te creas que por mucho.


----------



## Deimos (27 Oct 2013)

Estoy pensando en probar el afeitado con navaja. Desde la absoluta ignorancia, algún consejo de como iniciarme sin que acabe rebanándome el cuello?


----------



## olof (27 Oct 2013)

Hay un par de foros donde encontraras información. 
Foroafeitado y afeitadoclasico.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (27 Oct 2013)

Ya te lo han dicho:

AfeitadoClasico &bull; Ver foro - AfeitadoClasico.com

Añado que hay una legión de expertos.... es acojonante a la par que muy curioso


----------



## Johnny Drama (31 Oct 2013)

Por cierto, que productos de los que usáis son Made In Spain?

Según entiendo yo:

Floïd y Myrsol se fabrican en barcelona.
Lea/Bea en Vitoria.
La Toja antes se fabricaba en galicia aunque ahora creo que en Polonia.

Alguna marca/producto más?


----------



## euriborfree (31 Oct 2013)

brasidas dijo:


> Si alguno esta interesado en probar le mando a precio de coste:
> 1 Derby, 1 Racer, 1 Shark, 1 Supermax platinum, 1 Supermax marron, 1 Supermax diamond, 1 Laser verde, 1 Laser Azul, 1 Astra azul, 1 Astra verde.
> La astra verde me duele pero para completar 10.



1 cuchilla o 1 paquete de cuchillas?


----------



## tumbito (2 Nov 2013)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Por cierto, que productos de los que usáis son Made In Spain?
> 
> Según entiendo yo:
> 
> ...



Varon Dandy en barcelona pero la empresa ya es francesa (dicen que es la nueva arma quimica de los franceses). Fuera bromas para lo que cuesta no es nada malo.


----------



## Noob Tuber (2 Nov 2013)

El Floid aquí me cuesta un cojón conseguirlo, así que he acabado comprando una loción Proraso para probar.

Al final también he acabado comprando una Mühle r89.


----------



## Mustangburger (3 Nov 2013)

Ostia, el OP se afeita como lo hacía mi abuelo, dios lo tenga en los altares.

Yo probé hace muchos años una maquinilla de hojas intercambiables de gillete. Me pareció una puta mierda. Resultaba super cara, no era más cómoda que la eléctrica, y ni siquiera apuraba más.

Así que sigo con mi máquina eléctrica. Ahora uso una philips de cabezales que se adaptan al perfil del jeto. Lo bueno es que me compro una, y no me preocupo ni de mantenimientos, ni de recambios ni de nada. Cuando acabo de afeitarme la abro, la sacudo y la vuelvo a cerrar. Ya tengo para años.


----------



## Cazarr (6 Nov 2013)

¿Cómo mantenéis vosotros la barba de tres días? ¿Alguna maquinilla en especial?


----------



## Medianoche (6 Nov 2013)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿Cómo mantenéis vosotros la barba de tres días? ¿Alguna maquinilla en especial?



Define primero que es para ti barba de tres días.


----------



## euriborfree (7 Nov 2013)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿Cómo mantenéis vosotros la barba de tres días? ¿Alguna maquinilla en especial?



con una cortapelos sin usar los peines de plastico, con eso tendras una eterna barba de 3 dias


----------



## autobuserocabron (7 Nov 2013)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Floid hay que tenerlo Si o Si.
> Aunque solo sea por ser marca española (Bueno, de Barcelona, pero vamos...)



*POZÍ (Vamos a dejarlo en peninsular, pa no herir susceptibilidades naci o nalistas*::

¿Donde cony encuentro "baratico" el azul, que se me está acabando el vigoroso?


----------



## Cazarr (7 Nov 2013)

Medianoche dijo:


> Define primero que es para ti barba de tres días.



Una barba que sin ser "larga", se vea bien. Con un tono oscuro tirando a negro, no gris que parece recién afeitado. Quizá debería decir "barba de cinco días".



euriborfree dijo:


> con una cortapelos sin usar los peines de plastico, con eso tendras una eterna barba de 3 dias



Es que a mí me la deja demasiado corta, y no me gusta. Pero poniéndole el peine más corto no me afeita nada.


----------



## Eldenegro (12 Nov 2013)

Bueno, tras varios dias probando las Rapira stainless debo decir que me han sorpendido.







Una cuchilla normalita, pero que cumple perfectamente. Inferior a mis queridas Astra, pero mucho mejores que las Personna, las Merkur o las Lord

Ademas, para lo economicas que son, cumplen sobradamente.


----------



## euriborfree (12 Nov 2013)

A mi me acaba de llegar la maquinilla RiMei y solo me falta hacer acopio de valor para pasarme eso por la cara, tengo la sensacion de que la cuchilla esta demasiado fuera del aparato.

Si me aficiono entonces comprare cuchillas, hare un pedido al turco con Astra y Derby, que las ponen muy bien en los foros, y quiza una segunda maquinilla (la Yuma de 1.99$) para aprovechar el envio y quiza para hacer un regalo


----------



## murpi (12 Nov 2013)

euriborfree dijo:


> A mi me acaba de llegar la maquinilla RiMei y solo me falta hacer acopio de valor para pasarme eso por la cara, tengo la sensacion de que la cuchilla esta demasiado fuera del aparato.
> 
> Si me aficiono entonces comprare cuchillas, hare un pedido al turco con Astra y Derby, que las ponen muy bien en los foros, y quiza una segunda maquinilla (la Yuma de 1.99$) para aprovechar el envio y quiza para hacer un regalo



La Rimei es de las suaves, de las que esconde más la hoja, así que va a ser difícil que te cortes. Eso si, yo no me afeitaría con la hoja que viene de regalo.


----------



## kemado (12 Nov 2013)

murpi dijo:


> La Rimei es de las suaves, de las que esconde más la hoja, así que va a ser difícil que te cortes. Eso si, yo no me afeitaría con la hoja que viene de regalo.



Pues yo te ánimo a que la uses.
Es suave y permisiva y la cuchilla que trae no es mala, sin ser de las buenas.
Voy a pedir varias más, a ese precio es un chollo y para empezar o tener en el curro son perfectas.
Además la caja en que viene es muy práctica, si no te la rompen durante el envio:


----------



## favelados (12 Nov 2013)

euriborfree dijo:


> A mi me acaba de llegar la maquinilla RiMei y solo me falta hacer acopio de valor para pasarme eso por la cara, tengo la sensacion de que la cuchilla esta demasiado fuera del aparato.
> 
> Si me aficiono entonces comprare cuchillas, hare un pedido al turco con Astra y Derby, que las ponen muy bien en los foros, y quiza una segunda maquinilla (la Yuma de 1.99$) para aprovechar el envio y quiza para hacer un regalo



Para compras pequeñas de Astra y Permasharp hay otros turcos sin gastos de envío (busca en ebay)

En el turco tienes dos alternativas para evitar los 4,90 de g.e.

El pack de muestras que incluye mucha morralla pero algunas aprovechables y otras muy buenas (free sh.) incluso puedes revender alguna.

Y hasta 8 cajitas máx. puedes elegir envío por correo ordinario sin tracking por 2,75$, haz la simulación

Si finalmente pagas los g.e. compra de paso la brocha de presunto caballo (la buena es la número 6)


----------



## euriborfree (12 Nov 2013)

kemado dijo:


> Pues yo te ánimo a que la uses.
> Es suave y permisiva y la cuchilla que trae no es mala, sin ser de las buenas.
> Voy a pedir varias más, a ese precio es un chollo y para empezar o tener en el curro son perfectas.
> Además la caja en que viene es muy práctica, si no te la rompen durante el envio:



Me ha llegado entera

por cierto, estos dias han puesto varios packs de cuchillas en DX, de 100 y 200 cuchillas a precios aceptables, otra cosa es que sean de calidad, tienen unas "Gillette" chinas que no creo que sean autenticas, 

Gillette Super Stainless Steel Dual Blades - Silver (5 x 20PCS) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme

no seria la primera vez que ponen algo falso en DX, hay mas cuchillas a menos de 4€ las 100 cuchillas pero son cuchillas chinas y mi confianza en los productos chinos de afeitado es nula.


@Eldenegro: Donde has comprado esas *Rapira*?


----------



## Noob Tuber (13 Nov 2013)

Yo el otro día compré 100 Astra verdes por 9 euros, no sé que precios tenéis por ahí, pero es lo mejor que he encontrado yo.


----------



## euriborfree (13 Nov 2013)

Noob Tuber dijo:


> Yo el otro día compré 100 Astra verdes por 9 euros, no sé que precios tenéis por ahí, pero es lo mejor que he encontrado yo.



¿tienda fisica o online? si es online, ¿donde?


----------



## Noob Tuber (13 Nov 2013)

euriborfree dijo:


> ¿tienda fisica o online? si es online, ¿donde?



Amazon, vendido por una empresa de UK y enviado por Amazon. La empresa creo que se llama Shavingworld. Fueron 100 Astra verdes a 9,50, el envío gratis, no se si sólo a los que tengan Amazon Prime.

El enlace es este: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001QY8QXM

Supongo que en Amazon.co.uk también estará, y es posible que en Amazon.es también.


----------



## euriborfree (13 Nov 2013)

Noob Tuber dijo:


> Amazon, vendido por una empresa de UK y enviado por Amazon. La empresa creo que se llama Shavingworld. Fueron 100 Astra verdes a 9,50, el envío gratis, no se si sólo a los que tengan Amazon Prime.
> 
> El enlace es este: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001QY8QXM
> 
> Supongo que en Amazon.co.uk también estará, y es posible que en Amazon.es también.



En Amazon.es no hay mas que cuatro cosas y el .co.uk cobra portes igual que el .de.

En el turco estan a 8.49$ + 4.90$ de envio (si solo pido eso), total 13.39$, 10€ al cambio actual, en ebay tambien rondan ese precio, 

¿Son tan buenas como dicen?


----------



## Noob Tuber (13 Nov 2013)

euriborfree dijo:


> En Amazon.es no hay mas que cuatro cosas y el .co.uk cobra portes igual que el .de.
> 
> En el turco estan a 8.49$ + 4.90$ de envio (si solo pido eso), total 13.39$, 10€ al cambio actual, en ebay tambien rondan ese precio,
> 
> ¿Son tan buenas como dicen?



Pues yo acabo de empezar en esto. He probado sólo las Derby Extra, y las Astra verdes. Para mí las Astra son mucho mejor, no me destroza la cara y todo más suave. La máquina que tengo es una Mühle R89.
También hablan muy bien de las Feather, pero con esas aún no me atrevo, parece que el afilado es extremo y hay que tener mucho cuidadín. Como novato que soy, me las dejo para más adelante.

¿El turco ese que nombre tiene en eBay?


----------



## euriborfree (13 Nov 2013)

Noob Tuber dijo:


> Pues yo acabo de empezar en esto. He probado sólo las Derby Extra, y las Astra verdes. Para mí las Astra son mucho mejor, no me destroza la cara y todo más suave. La máquina que tengo es una Mühle R89.
> También hablan muy bien de las Feather, pero con esas aún no me atrevo, parece que el afilado es extremo y hay que tener mucho cuidadín. Como novato que soy, me las dejo para más adelante.
> 
> ¿El turco ese que nombre tiene en eBay?



ese turco tiene web, www.bestshave.net


----------



## Eldenegro (13 Nov 2013)

Euribor, las rapira se las pille al turco (bestshave) junto con astras verdes y azules.

A mi me encantan las astra verdes (justo ahora mismo me acabo de afeitar con una) y al barbero del pueblo que le lleve unas muestras se pirra por las astras azules.


----------



## la_tortue (13 Nov 2013)

En eBay las Astra verde se encuentran por unos 12,5 USD con gastos de envío incluidos desde Turquía.
Yo las compre a yukcell_020 por 12,50 USD y me llegaron rápidamente (1 semana).

rectifico: acabo de ver que ahora este turco las vende por 13,95 USD...

en eBay actualmente lo más barato es este anuncio:
Astra Platinum Razor Blades -Free shipping / With whosale option | eBay


----------



## favelados (13 Nov 2013)

euriborfree dijo:


> En Amazon.es no hay mas que cuatro cosas y el .co.uk cobra portes igual que el .de.
> 
> En el turco estan a 8.49$ + 4.90$ de envio (si solo pido eso), total 13.39$, 10€ al cambio actual, en ebay tambien rondan ese precio,
> 
> ¿Son tan buenas como dicen?



Son afiladas (relativamente) y suaves, son las mejores en relación calidad/precio en términos absolutos las hay mejores, pero es algo tan *subjetivo* que yo evitaría comprar cajas de 100 sin probar... aunque te salga mas caro es mejor comprar la primera vez pocas cajitas de varias marcas y luego ir a tiro hecho por que no es nada agradable comerte con patatas unas cuchillas que no te gustan por muy baratas que las consigas.

Es como comprar unos zapatos, las hopiniones de los demás te sirven de muy poco.

Tampoco hay que cargarse demasiado de las típicas cuchillas para empezar: Personna, Derby, Shark etc... las cuchillas poco afiladas estan bien para empezar pero en cuanto pruebas algo afilado dejas de lado estas castañas.




la_tortue dijo:


> En eBay las Astra verde se encuentran por unos 12,5 USD con gastos de envío incluidos desde Turquía.
> Yo las compre a yukcell_020 por 12,50 USD y me llegaron rápidamente (1 semana).
> 
> rectifico: acabo de ver que ahora este turco las vende por 13,95 USD



Han subido tb en otros turcos, solo se mantienen mas baratas que en Bestshave las Permasharp, vienen de la misma fábrica rusa, son mas afiladas y duran mas:

Perma Sharp Single Edge Razor Blades Free Shipping with Tracking Number | eBay


----------



## murpi (13 Nov 2013)

Noob Tuber dijo:


> Pues yo acabo de empezar en esto. He probado sólo las Derby Extra, y las Astra verdes. Para mí las Astra son mucho mejor, no me destroza la cara y todo más suave. La máquina que tengo es una Mühle R89.
> También hablan muy bien de las Feather, pero con esas aún no me atrevo, parece que el afilado es extremo y hay que tener mucho cuidadín. Como novato que soy, me las dejo para más adelante.
> 
> ¿El turco ese que nombre tiene en eBay?




Cuanto mayor es el afilado menos te cortas. Afeitarte con una cuchilla que no esté muy afilada es un suplicio.


----------



## Cajero Jefe (13 Nov 2013)

murpi dijo:


> Cuanto mayor es el afilado menos te cortas. Afeitarte con una cuchilla que no esté muy afilada es un suplicio.



Efectivigüonder,

Las Feather son muy muy afiladas y el problema lo puedes tener si usas una maquinilla que exponga mucho la hoja. Ahí debes andarte con más cuidado al afeitarte. Y como tengas algún granito, te lo siega sin piedad!

Por eso las maquinillas Feather son tan suaves, porque descansan mucho en que uses una hoja Feather para conseguir los mejores resultados.

Y sigo recomendando la Rimei + Astras Verdes. Es una maravilla por 4€ puesta en casa. Estoy convencido de que están hechas con maquinaria de Gillette con las que hacían las Tech, porque el cabezal es calcado (imagino/supongo que en su momento, cuando en Gillette dejaron de hacer maquinillas clásicas, debieron vender la maquinaria a los chinorris y estos siguen dándole uso, para alegría nuestra).


----------



## kemado (13 Nov 2013)

favelados dijo:


> Son afiladas (relativamente) y suaves, son las mejores en relación calidad/precio en términos absolutos las hay mejores, pero es algo tan *subjetivo* que yo evitaría comprar cajas de 100 sin probar... aunque te salga mas caro es mejor comprar la primera vez pocas cajitas de varias marcas y luego ir a tiro hecho por que no es nada agradable comerte con patatas unas cuchillas que no te gustan por muy baratas que las consigas.
> 
> Es como comprar unos zapatos, las hopiniones de los demás te sirven de muy poco.
> 
> ...



Y en el enlace que habéis puesto de las Astra, el precio es para 50 cuchillas


----------



## euriborfree (13 Nov 2013)

favelados dijo:


> Son afiladas (relativamente) y suaves, son las mejores en relación calidad/precio en términos absolutos las hay mejores, pero es algo tan *subjetivo* que yo evitaría comprar cajas de 100 sin probar... aunque te salga mas caro es mejor comprar la primera vez pocas cajitas de varias marcas y luego ir a tiro hecho por que no es nada agradable comerte con patatas unas cuchillas que no te gustan por muy baratas que las consigas.
> 
> Es como comprar unos zapatos, las hopiniones de los demás te sirven de muy poco.
> 
> ...



Esas permasharp son medias cuchillas, asi que me resultan caras ademas del riesgo de que se quede "bailando" dentro de la maquinilla

---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 14:14 ----------




kemado dijo:


> Y en el enlace que habéis puesto de las Astra, el precio es para 50 cuchillas



Yo veo 100 cuchillas ahi, aunque da opcion a elegir 25, 50 y 75, ademas de otros lotes superiores


----------



## Occam (13 Nov 2013)

Yo he pedido a Rusia por eBay
50 GILLETTE RUBIE PLATINUM PLUS DOUBLE EDGE CLASSIC SAFETY RAZOR BLADES | eBay
Estas las fabrican en San Petesburgo. De todas las que he probado son las que mejor me van por ahora. A ver si recibo el pedido sin problemas y está todo correcto, que en los foros de afeitado me han dicho que este vendedor es de confianza.


----------



## Eldenegro (13 Nov 2013)

Si alguien quiere probar las rapira o astras de las verdes o azules q m envíe un mp

Les vendo las cajitas sueltas (las rapura de 10 o las astra de 5). Entrega en mano en Girona o en Barcelona

Tapatalkeando.... disculpen las molestias


----------



## murpi (13 Nov 2013)

Cajero Jefe dijo:


> Efectivigüonder,
> 
> Las Feather son muy muy afiladas y el problema lo puedes tener si usas una maquinilla que exponga mucho la hoja. Ahí debes andarte con más cuidado al afeitarte. Y como tengas algún granito, te lo siega sin piedad!
> 
> ...



La Riemi está bien para empezar, pero en cuando se aprende un poco, lo mejor es comprar una maquinilla buena, que está en torno a los 30€. 

La Rimei parece que no pesa si la comparas con una ED y con una Merkur.


----------



## Cajero Jefe (13 Nov 2013)

murpi dijo:


> La Riemi está bien para empezar, pero en cuando se aprende un poco, lo mejor es comprar una maquinilla buena, que está en torno a los 30€.
> 
> La Rimei parece que no pesa si la comparas con una ED y con una Merkur.



No estoy de acuerdo.

Tengo una Edwin Jagger y prefiero la Rimei. El cabezal de la EJ pesa más, pero porque es Zamak. Al menos la Rimei no es de aleación (es algún metal estampado).

Una vez te acostumbras a peso y afinas el ángulo y presión, yo consigo mejor apurado con la Rimei que con la otra, y eso que con la Edwin Jagger llevo dos años y con la Rimei un mes escaso.

El salto cualitativo yo lo situaria en ir a por una maquinilla ajustable o a una "all stainless steel" (Feather no, que igual te viene con radiación de Fukushima :. En mi opinión, la Rimei se come por las patas las maquinillas del rango de 30€.


----------



## murpi (13 Nov 2013)

Cajero Jefe dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> Tengo una Edwin Jagger y prefiero la Rimei. El cabezal de la EJ pesa más, pero porque es Zamak. Al menos la Rimei no es de aleación (es algún metal estampado).
> 
> ...



Yo tampoco estoy de acuerdo contigo. 

Cuando tienes la Riemi te parece que estás sosteniendo un juguete. Yo me afeito con las dos, pero prefiero la Edwin Jagger. Tengo pendiente hacerme con una maquinilla mucho más agresiva, porque las dos me parecen muy suaves.


----------



## favelados (13 Nov 2013)

euriborfree dijo:


> Esas permasharp son medias cuchillas, asi que me resultan caras ademas del riesgo de que se quede "bailando" dentro de la maquinilla





Se me ha ido la olla he puesto un enlace a cuchillas para shavette!


---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 18:18 ----------

Mi RiMei está en camino desde hace dos semanas largas , yo la pedí a Fasttech no a DealEx por que tb compré cigarritos electrónicos. Me la pensaba llevar de vacaciones pero a este paso hasta Diciembre no voy a probarla...

Una alternativa mas para comprarla:

$4.51 RiMei Stainless Steel Double-Edge Blade Shaver Razor at FastTech - Worldwide Free Shipping



> Y sigo recomendando la Rimei + Astras Verdes. Es una maravilla por 4€ puesta en casa. Estoy convencido de que están hechas con maquinaria de Gillette con las que hacían las Tech, porque el cabezal es calcado (imagino/supongo que en su momento, cuando en Gillette dejaron de hacer maquinillas clásicas, debieron vender la maquinaria a los chinorris y estos siguen dándole uso, para alegría nuestra)



Se han limitado a fusilarla, la réplica "oficial" chinil de la tech es esta:







Mas fotos aquí:
AfeitadoClasico &bull; Ver Tema - Maquinilla Super Gillette Blue Blades + 1 caja cuchillas

A ver si convencemos a Emilio Izquierdo para que se traiga una maleta llena, no está demasiado barata en Ebay al menos para lo que debe de costar en una tienda china.


----------



## Hans_Asperger (13 Nov 2013)

Cajero Jefe dijo:


> Y sigo recomendando la Rimei + Astras Verdes. Es una maravilla por 4€ puesta en casa. Estoy convencido de que están hechas con maquinaria de Gillette con las que hacían las Tech, porque el cabezal es calcado (imagino/supongo que en su momento, cuando en Gillette dejaron de hacer maquinillas clásicas, debieron vender la maquinaria a los chinorris y estos siguen dándole uso, para alegría nuestra).



Pedí la _Rimei_ a _DealExtreme_ hace exactamente díez días, se supone que es a partir de ahora cuando ya me pueda llegar, ¿verdad?; ¿cuánto os tardó en llegar a vosotros?
Y en último lugar... ¿es cierto que es superior a la _Wilkinson Classic_? Esta última es la que utilizo, y la verdad que para iniciarme me ha ido bien. Muchas gracias.


----------



## euriborfree (13 Nov 2013)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Pedí la _Rimei_ a _DealExtreme_ hace exactamente díez días, se supone que es a partir de ahora cuando ya me pueda llegar, ¿verdad?; ¿cuánto os tardó en llegar a vosotros?
> Y en último lugar... ¿es cierto que es superior a la _Wilkinson Classic_? Esta última es la que utilizo, y la verdad que para iniciarme me ha ido bien. Muchas gracias.



La pedi el 27 de Octubre, en DX pone que la enviaron el 29, el paquete tiene matasellos del 1 de Noviembre y me llegó ayer 12 de Noviembre.

No puedo ser mas preciso


----------



## Hans_Asperger (14 Nov 2013)

euriborfree dijo:


> La pedi el 27 de Octubre, en DX pone que la enviaron el 29, el paquete tiene matasellos del 1 de Noviembre y me llegó ayer 12 de Noviembre.
> 
> No puedo ser mas preciso



Muchas gracias, entonces debe de estar al caer... ¿la has probado?, cuenta, cuenta...  .


----------



## euriborfree (14 Nov 2013)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Muchas gracias, entonces debe de estar al caer... ¿la has probado?, cuenta, cuenta...  .



es mi primera maquina clasica, yo suelo afeitarme con una Philipshave electrica, apenas uso las cuchillas.

Puedo decir que se llevaba el pelo de mi cara a la primera pasada, pero tambien me irrito el cuello, tenia el espejo empañado asi que me afeite un poco a ciegas, en algunas partes de la cara creia que no me habia afeitado y la pase varias veces.

al acabar desmonte la cuchilla, al limpie la sequé, una cosa que odio de las desechables es que se acumula una masa de pelos y espuma que dificulta el uso, con la Rimei esa pasta se acumuló entre la cuchilla y el soporte, al desmontar puse sacar esa pasta,lavar la cuchilla al grifo y secarla para que no se oxide.

El proximo dia que la use ya veremos que tal se da.

He comprado un pack de cuchillas Supermax en ebay, 200 cuchillas por 7.50€ envio incluido desde UK


----------



## Eldenegro (15 Nov 2013)

euriborfree dijo:


> es mi primera maquina clasica, yo suelo afeitarme con una Philipshave electrica, apenas uso las cuchillas.
> 
> Puedo decir que se llevaba el pelo de mi cara a la primera pasada, pero tambien me irrito el cuello, tenia el espejo empañado asi que me afeite un poco a ciegas, en algunas partes de la cara creia que no me habia afeitado y la pase varias veces.
> 
> ...



Las maquinillas se desmontan y limpian despues de cada uso. Agua y una toalla

Ojo con las supermax, hay algunas que tienen version "ataque de gato rabioso"


----------



## euriborfree (15 Nov 2013)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Las maquinillas se desmontan y limpian despues de cada uso. Agua y una toalla
> 
> Ojo con las supermax, hay algunas que tienen version "ataque de gato rabioso"



No les tengo miedo, he usado toda clase de desechables baratas y no he tenido problema, desde las BIC de hace 20 años pasando por toda clase de cuchillas de todo100 (Laser, Lea, Dia, Carrefour, Mercadona-Personna).

De todos modos no arriesgo mucho


----------



## Gürtelito (15 Nov 2013)

Pues tras probar las Derby, sigo con las Red Personna.

Me daba tirones hasta siendo nuevas...

Tengo un paquete de Lord, a ver que tal me van estas.


----------



## Gnomo (15 Nov 2013)

Estoy utilizando Floïd y me gusta mucho, pero su peculiar olor me ha llevado a mirar otras cosas, hoy me he pasado por el Mercadona y me he comprado la Loción after shave para piel normal con extractos de algas marinas ¿Alguien la ha probado?


----------



## murpi (16 Nov 2013)

Gürtelito dijo:


> Pues tras probar las Derby, sigo con las Red Personna.
> 
> Me daba tirones hasta siendo nuevas...
> 
> Tengo un paquete de Lord, a ver que tal me van estas.



Las Derby no son las cuchillas que más cortan. En cuanto a las Lord, son las peores cuchillas que he probado.


----------



## euriborfree (18 Nov 2013)

He visto en ebay una maquinilla que a primera vista podria ser interesante, a ver si alguno la conoceis y podeis dar alguna pista sobre ella



























Usa el sistema de mariposa, segun el vendedor esta fabricada en aluminio y me inquita especialmente esa pieza de plastico que se ve en la primera imagen, que no se para que servirá

El precio es tentador, 2.37$, no llega a 2 euripidos al cambio, asi que probarla no seria una gran perdida, pero un verdadero lonchafinista no tira ni un centimo sin preguntar antes.

*NO COMPRAR sin leer antes el post de favelados, 3 post mas abajo, es una porqueria de plastico*
A Traditional TTO Safety Razor Gillette Super Thin Shaving Double Edged Blade He | eBay
*NO COMPRAR sin leer antes el post de favelados, 3 post mas abajo, es una porqueria de plastico*

Pd: Estoy encantado con la Rimei


----------



## Stitch (18 Nov 2013)

En mi caso, Merkur+Feather, brocha y espuma Proraso. Llevo 3 años,y encantado. La Rimei, para las vacaciones,y no va mal...pero la Merkur es otra división.

Enviado desde Mordor, usando la palantir de Sauron


----------



## Eldenegro (19 Nov 2013)

Euribor, no he probado ninguna mariposa, asi que no puedo decirte. Un compañero de trabajo si usaba una hace años y estaba muy contento. Todo es buscar el grado de "agresividad" que quieras


----------



## favelados (19 Nov 2013)

euriborfree dijo:


> El precio es tentador, 2.37$, no llega a 2 euripidos al cambio, asi que probarla no seria una gran perdida, pero un verdadero lonchafinista no tira ni un centimo sin preguntar antes.



Yo no la compraría...

[YOUTUBE]6IdT_PObvRc[/YOUTUBE]

Phatty

http://sharpologist.com/2012/09/3-cheap-razors.html


----------



## euriborfree (19 Nov 2013)

Gracias, el chino dice que es aluminio, pero el video dice que es plastico, como para fiarse del chino

Gracias a ti mas de uno va a salvar la cara ::


----------



## Hans_Asperger (23 Nov 2013)

euriborfree dijo:


> es mi primera maquina clasica, yo suelo afeitarme con una Philipshave electrica, apenas uso las cuchillas.
> 
> Puedo decir que se llevaba el pelo de mi cara a la primera pasada, pero tambien me irrito el cuello, tenia el espejo empañado asi que me afeite un poco a ciegas, en algunas partes de la cara creia que no me habia afeitado y la pase varias veces.
> 
> ...



Finalmente me llegó la Rimei el pasado miércoles, exactamente 17 días después de haberla pedido a _DealExtreme._
Venía en una cajita pequeña "sellada" con un trocito de celo, convenientemente situado por los chinorris para dar una sensación de calidad/profesionalidad, y así demostrar que el producto no había sido manipulado después del proceso de fabricación :rolleye:.
Una vez abierta la cajita de cartón, me encontré con la caja de plástico que contiene la citada Rimei. Decir que dicha cajita de plástico tiene una pestañita en la parte inferior que permite la apertura de la caja, lo cual lo hace ideal como "estuche" de la maquina clásica o para transportarla durante viajes, ya que sin apretar dicha pestañita no se abre ni p'atrás, oiga...:ouch: .

Una vez abierta pude ver y manipular la _Rimei_... lo primero que llama la atención -además de su reducido peso y tamaño- es la gran calidad de los acabados... va a ser verdad eso de que los chinorris compraron las máquinas a Gillete una vez que éstos abandonaron la fabricación de maquinillas clásicas, si no no se comprende tal grado de perfección y similitud de la copia con el original.
En cuanto a los materiales, está fabricada 100% con acero inoxidable, ahí no hay duda...
Por lo demás, es la típica maquinilla de tres piezas, muy fácil de montar y desmontar, y que facilita enormemente la limpieza después de su uso.

Hasta ahora venía utilizando la _Wilkinson Classic_, y he de reconocer que la Rimei está un peldaño por encima: por un lado posee unas barras protectoras en la zona de los filos de la cuchilla que prácticamente elimina la posibilidad de cortes, y al mismo tiempo apura más que la _Wilkinson Classic_...
Sinceramente, yo estoy encantado... y todo esto por 2.97 euros GASTOS DE ENVÍO INCLUÍDOS... creo que estamos pues ante la maquinilla clásica más lonchafinista del mercado... buena, bonita y barata .

Euriborfree, respecto a tus primeras impresiones con tu RIMEI, has de tener en cuenta que en el afeitado con maquinilla clásica la técnica lo es TODO. 
En mis primeros afeitados con mi _Wilkinson Classic_ me pasó exactamente como a ti, quitaba los pelos de la cara sin irritación, pero ni conseguía un gran apurado ni disfrutaba con el afeitado. A diferencia de las desechables, en las maquinillas clásicas la cuchilla está emplazada de forma totalmente horizontal, con lo que es menester inclinar el cabezal unos 45 grados, amén de buscar tu propia técnica dependiendo de tus preferencias.
Respecto a la irritación, yo tengo la piel blanquecina y delicada, así que la zona del cuello tan solo le doy una pasada a pelo, y en la zona comprendida entre la nariz y el labio superior y en la barbilla una a pelo y una segunda muy, muy suave a contrapelo; todo esto frente a las tres de rigor (una a pelo, y dos a contrapelo) del resto de la cara. Así consigo combinar un apurado muy decente con la total ausencia de irritación.
Hay que tener en cuenta que en la zona del bigote, la barbilla y especialmente el cuello, la piel es más fina, por lo que hay más posibilidades de que aparezcan signos de irritación.
No obstante, mucho me temo que en tu primer afeitado hayas utilizado la cuchilla que venía con la Rimei... yo directamente ni la he abierto, me han dicho que es mala de narices... yo la Rimei la probé con una cuchilla Wilkinson (concretamente del cargador con 5 cuchillas que venía con la _Wilkinson Sword Classic_) y me fue de lujo... así que -además de depurar tu técnica- prueba con diferentes cuchillas hasta dar con la ideal para tu tipo de piel.
La verdad que debería comprar un pack de diferentes cuchillas para dar con la apropiada, es mi asignatura pendiente, no obstante como tengo la piel tan sensible y delicada, y viendo que las Wilkinson me han ido bien, estoy esperando a que se me acaben (además de las que venían con la _Wilkinson Classic_, compré otro cargador de 5 cuchillas en la tienda, a 3.95 €).

Saludos y sigue adelante con el afeitado clásico, una vez le cojas el tranquillo comenzarás a disfrutar.


----------



## euriborfree (23 Nov 2013)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Finalmente me llegó la Rimei el pasado miércoles, exactamente 17 días después de haberla pedido a _DealExtreme._
> Venía en una cajita pequeña "sellada" con un trocito de celo, convenientemente situado por los chinorris para dar una sensación de calidad/profesionalidad, y así demostrar que el producto no había sido manipulado después del proceso de fabricación :rolleye:.
> Una vez abierta la cajita de cartón, me encontré con la caja de plástico que contiene la citada Rimei. Decir que dicha cajita de plástico tiene una pestañita en la parte inferior que permite la apertura de la caja, lo cual lo hace ideal como "estuche" de la maquina clásica o para transportarla durante viajes, ya que sin apretar dicha pestañita no se abre ni p'atrás, oiga...:ouch: .
> 
> ...



Por ahora la experiencia es satisfactoria, solo llevo 2 afeitados con ella ya que soy mas de la electrica y la maquinilla la uso para ocasiones concretas.

Te aconsejo que pruebes la cuchilla Ri-Mei, no soy un especialista en cuchillas pero si te digo que no me ha dado ningun problema.

Cuando pruebe las cuchillas supermax ya contaré en el hilo, pero facilmente puedo tardar un mes en hacerlo


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (23 Nov 2013)

Un detalle de lonchafinismo premium: ¿hay alguna forma de aprovechamiento de hojas usadas?


----------



## euriborfree (24 Nov 2013)

Datem dijo:


> Un detalle de lonchafinismo premium: ¿hay alguna forma de aprovechamiento de hojas usadas?



Hay formas de alargar su vida, por un lado despues de usarlas hay que enjuagarlas y secarlas, pero no frotarlas ya que algunas llevan alguna pelicula protectora.

Por otro lado hay un truco de pasarlas por un trozo de tela vaqueta a contrapelo unas 20 o 30 veces. En esta web puedes ver un video del proceso How to extend the life of your Razor Blade keeping it sharp for months and months

El objetivo es evitar la formacion de oxido en el filo

En un blog vi unas fotografias del filo con microscopio antes y despues de hacer la operacion, pero ahora recuerdo la direccion


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (24 Nov 2013)

euriborfree dijo:


> Hay formas de alargar su vida, por un lado despues de usarlas hay que enjuagarlas y secarlas, pero no frotarlas ya que algunas llevan alguna pelicula protectora.
> 
> Por otro lado hay un truco de pasarlas por un trozo de tela vaqueta a contrapelo unas 20 o 30 veces. En esta web puedes ver un video del proceso How to extend the life of your Razor Blade keeping it sharp for months and months
> 
> ...



Me lo anoto, yo ya hacía lo de enjuagar y secar con cuidado. Yo me refería a encontrar algún aprovechamiento a las cuchillas ya desechadas que vas a tirar.


----------



## Frela (24 Nov 2013)

Excelente post. Yo me afeito a lo clásico también. 
Las maquinillas de ahora son un timo. No duran nada las cuchillas y son demasiado caras para lo que son. Ahora ando buscando una nueva brocha. Estoy pensando comprar un Semogue de cerda pero de nunca haberla usado no se si serán mejor que las de tejón.


----------



## Eldenegro (24 Nov 2013)

Datem dijo:


> Me lo anoto, yo ya hacía lo de enjuagar y secar con cuidado. Yo me refería a encontrar algún aprovechamiento a las cuchillas ya desechadas que vas a tirar.



Yo las usadas las voy metiendo en una hucha de hojalata de los chinos para llevar a reciclar


----------



## Sons of Anarchy (24 Nov 2013)

Yo también las guardo para llevarlas a reciclar.

Saludos

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## tobias (24 Nov 2013)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Yo las usadas las voy metiendo en una hucha de hojalata de los chinos para llevar a reciclar



¿llevarlas a reciclar? a que te refieres a un ecoparque o a una chatarrería


----------



## Sons of Anarchy (24 Nov 2013)

Yo las llevo al puesto que tiene mi ayuntamiento para reciclar.
Saludos

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## peixet (25 Nov 2013)

Me pierdo en este hilo con mas de 1000 respuestas. ¿alguien puede decirme donde comprar las maquinillas?
También sería interesante saber donden venden las mejores cuchillas de recambio.


----------



## euriborfree (25 Nov 2013)

peixet dijo:


> Me pierdo en este hilo con mas de 1000 respuestas. ¿alguien puede decirme donde comprar las maquinillas?
> También sería interesante saber donden venden las mejores cuchillas de recambio.



La maquinilla RiMei la puedes comprar en RIMEI Stainless Steel Double-Edge Blade Razor - Silver - Free Shipping - DealExtreme, pero en esa web ni se te ocurra comprar las cuchillas, las que tienen son malas cuchillas chinas o unas falsificaciones de la Gillette que adivina como te dejan la cara.

Para las cuchillas hay varias tiendas online con precios muy competitivos.

Buy Shaving Brushes, Shaving Creams, Shaving Soaps, Razors & Razor Blades | Men's Grooming Products - Shaving World este vende en ebay.es y tiene buenos precios
www.bestshave.net - tambien conocido como "el turco"
Articulos de peluqueria, estetica y afeitado clasico 

¿Que cuchilla es mejor? por lo que voy leyendo depende mucho de la piel y el tipo de pelo que tenga cada uno, la cuchilla que a uno le va bien a otro le sienta como una patada en el estomado, si puedes comprar en alguna drogueria local un paquetito de 10 para probar alguna marca pues mejor.


----------



## Franciscus Xaverius (25 Nov 2013)

Frela dijo:


> Excelente post. Yo me afeito a lo clásico también.
> Las maquinillas de ahora son un timo. No duran nada las cuchillas y son demasiado caras para lo que son. Ahora ando buscando una nueva brocha. Estoy pensando comprar un Semogue de cerda pero de nunca haberla usado no se si serán mejor que las de tejón.



Pues no tengas reparo con las brochas de cerda , yo tengo la Semogue 1800 y encantado .Rigida sin ser aspera , no tragona y por un precio razonable ( sobre 12 euros) tienes brocha para largo tiempo.


----------



## Eldenegro (26 Nov 2013)

tobias dijo:


> ¿llevarlas a reciclar? a que te refieres a un ecoparque o a una chatarrería



Sip, piensa que es acero. Aqui en Catalunya lo llaman "Deixalleria", en otros sitios "Punto Limpio"


----------



## uranoscopus (26 Nov 2013)

Buenos días

Hace unos dias me llego la RIMEI comprada en ebay. La probe con la cuchillas Personna que venden en Mercadona, y todo bien. Creo que me hare lonchafinista y compaginare la maquinilla electrica con la RIMEI y las cuchillas del Mercadona.

Cuando se me terminen las cuchillas ya vere cuales me compro.-


----------



## soca1 (29 Nov 2013)

En Gifts & care hoy teneis ofertas... Black Friday - Gifts&Care

Yo quiero una brocha nueva, pero no se por cual decidirme....


----------



## Hans_Asperger (27 Dic 2013)

euriborfree dijo:


> No les tengo miedo, he usado toda clase de desechables baratas y no he tenido problema, desde las BIC de hace 20 años pasando por toda clase de cuchillas de todo100 (Laser, Lea, Dia, Carrefour, Mercadona-Personna).
> 
> De todos modos no arriesgo mucho



¿¿¿Has probado ya las _Supermax_??? Cuenta, cuenta...


----------



## CGarces (28 Dic 2013)

euriborfree dijo:


> En un blog vi unas fotografias del filo con microscopio antes y despues de hacer la operacion, pero ahora recuerdo la direccion



Creo que te refieres a este vídeo
How To "Sharpen" and resue An Old Razor Blade Method - YouTube


----------



## Tebb (28 Dic 2013)

Afeitarse es lo menos lonchafinista que existe.

El lonchafinista de verdad se quita la barba una vez al año, justo después del momento anual del autocorte de pelo.


----------



## euriborfree (28 Dic 2013)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> ¿¿¿Has probado ya las _Supermax_??? Cuenta, cuenta...



No, por ahora solo me he afeitado 3 veces con la maquinilla, soy mas de usar la electrica y la cuchilla solo cuando necesita un apurado extra o me es imposible usar la electrica, por tanto sigo con la cuchilla RiMei original a la que por ahora solo he dado uso a una de las hojas (me fijo en que lado uso)



CGarces dijo:


> Creo que te refieres a este vídeo
> How To "Sharpen" and resue An Old Razor Blade Method - YouTube



Lo que yo vi fueron unas fotografias en un blog, pero ese video tambien trata el tema, gracias por el link



Tebb dijo:


> Afeitarse es lo menos lonchafinista que existe.
> 
> El lonchafinista de verdad se quita la barba una vez al año, justo después del momento anual del autocorte de pelo.





Timetwister dijo:


> Los verdaderos lonchafinistas no se afeitan.



Eso sera lo que haga cuando decida vivir en una cabaña en el bosque y hablar con las ardillas, mientras tanto como broma esta bien, pero nada mas.


----------



## euriborfree (29 Dic 2013)

Si le interesa a alguien la RiMei, en ebay hay un vendedor que las tiene a 2.52$, ni 2 euros

Hot Traditional Style Men Safety Razor Double Edge Blade Hair Shaving Tool Gift | eBay

Acabo de comprar otra para tener repuesto, le quedan 25


----------



## Eldenegro (29 Dic 2013)

Justo le he regalado una rimei al tio de mi mujer que al final lo he convencido jejejeje

Por cierto, he conseguido una Gillette Tech ball end con mango de aluminio y caja de baquelita marrón (como nueva. Creo que es de alrededor de 1950, según la web de Mr. Razor) y va muy fina.

Si alguien la quiere que me lo diga (mi mujer me ha regalado una gillette aristocrat y va mejor jejejeje)


----------



## euriborfree (30 Dic 2013)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Justo le he regalado una rimei al tio de mi mujer que al final lo he convencido jejejeje
> 
> Por cierto, he conseguido una Gillette Tech ball end con mango de aluminio y caja de baquelita marrón (como nueva. Creo que es de alrededor de 1950, según la web de Mr. Razor) y va muy fina.
> 
> Si alguien la quiere que me lo diga (mi mujer me ha regalado una gillette aristocrat y va mejor jejejeje)



Lo de usar maquinillas de segunda mano ya me parece un tema delicado, el problema es la forma de limpiarla y desinfectarla con total y absoluta seguridad.


----------



## KinderWeno (30 Dic 2013)

euriborfree dijo:


> Si le interesa a alguien la RiMei, en ebay hay un vendedor que las tiene a 2.52$, ni 2 euros
> 
> Hot Traditional Style Men Safety Razor Double Edge Blade Hair Shaving Tool Gift | eBay
> 
> Acabo de comprar otra para tener repuesto, le quedan 25



Pone que también incluye brocha ::::
Supongo que se habrá equivocado o algo porque si no....

_"Included
1 x Shaving razor
1 x Blade
1 x Brush"_


----------



## euriborfree (30 Dic 2013)

KinderWeno dijo:


> Pone que también incluye brocha ::::
> Supongo que se habrá equivocado o algo porque si no....
> 
> _"Included
> ...



no es brocha de afeitar, es un cepillito para limpiar la maquina, pero creo que el tio se ha confundido, en la RiMei no viene el cepillito, en la que si viene es en la Nanjie.

La Nanjie que por lo que *he leido es muy mala *
New Men Style Safety Silver Double Edge Blade Shaving Hair Razor Manual Razor | eBay
creo que refiere a ese cepillito amarillo, pero como digo con la RiMei no viene, en la foto no sale y en la que compre yo no venia.

Y hay una que me llama la atencion, tengo curiosidad por esta otra, Shenglong SL-378 de tipo mariposa
Manual Moritaka SL-378 de aleación de zinc de los hombres Razor máquina de afeitar - Plata - sin Gastos de Envío - DealExtreme

Pero me da miedo acabar con 40 maquinillas en casa :XX:


----------



## Eldenegro (31 Dic 2013)

euriborfree dijo:


> Lo de usar maquinillas de segunda mano ya me parece un tema delicado, el problema es la forma de limpiarla y desinfectarla con total y absoluta seguridad.



Piensa que las hojillas las cambias y pones tu. Yo suelo hacer un tratamiento a todas las maquinillas (nuevas o segunda mano) de agua con jabon, lavavajillas, limpiador ultrasonico y 24 horas sumergido en alcohol de farmacia

No he tenido problema alguno


----------



## euriborfree (31 Dic 2013)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Piensa que las hojillas las cambias y pones tu. Yo suelo hacer un tratamiento a todas las maquinillas (nuevas o segunda mano) de agua con jabon, lavavajillas, limpiador ultrasonico y 24 horas sumergido en alcohol de farmacia
> 
> No he tenido problema alguno



Me parece que no es suficiente, algo me dijo una enfermera en una ocasion sobre que el alcohol no lo mata todo.


----------



## KinderWeno (31 Dic 2013)

euriborfree dijo:


> no es brocha de afeitar, es un cepillito para limpiar la maquina, pero creo que el tio se ha confundido, en la RiMei no viene el cepillito, en la que si viene es en la Nanjie.
> 
> La Nanjie que por lo que *he leido es muy mala *
> creo que refiere a ese cepillito amarillo, pero como digo con la RiMei no viene, en la foto no sale y en la que compre yo no venia.
> ...



ok, gracias por la aclaración, ya me parecía a mí...

Yo es que por 2 o 3$ iría comprando (he estado a punto de comprar la Rimei), pero al final amontonaría sin sentido, además ahora estoy dejando un poco de lado la Edwin Jagger desde que he descubierto las shavettes.


----------



## Finissimas (5 Ene 2014)

Cuando tenia 18 años, le pedí a mi madre que me regalara una navaja de afeitar. Estuve afeitándome un año con ella. Todavía la tengo, incluso el afilador.

Afeitarse a navaja es una experiencia que recomiendo. Nada que ver con afeitarte con maquinilla.

Es un ritual.

Es hacer las cosas bien hechas.

Sin prisas.

Es sentir como la hoja corta el pelo, siempre que la hoja esté bien afilada. Si no es así, sientes como te lo arranca.

El afeitado puede no ser tan apurado como con las maquinillas; si necesitas cuidar cuidar tu imagen, debes afeitarte a diario.

Pero puedo asegurar que no necesitaras ni after shave, ni aloe vera, ni leches en vinagre.

Eso sí, si no tienes tiempo, olvídate.

Después me pasé a las Wilkinson de doble hoja. Rapidez y comodidad, pero la cara echa unos zorros. El after shave, imprescindible.

Ya hace años que uso Mercawoman; las uso hasta que arrancan el pelo.

Pero no es lo mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## Sons of Anarchy (7 Ene 2014)

llevo ya casi dos años con las 100 cuchillas Derby que comrpré por menos de 20 euros, y estoy encantado de haber descubierto el afeitado clásico y barato. 

Saludos.


----------



## euriborfree (7 Ene 2014)

Sons of Anarchy dijo:


> llevo ya casi dos años con las 100 cuchillas Derby que comrpré por menos de 20 euros, y estoy encantado de haber descubierto el afeitado clásico y barato.
> 
> Saludos.



y si miras en ebay tienes las 100 derby por menos de 10 ;-)


----------



## Sons of Anarchy (7 Ene 2014)

Ya en aquella época era el precio. Ahora están bastante más baratas. Pero prefiero las personna son mucho mejores o al menos las que mejor se adaptan a mi cara.

Saludos

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ciudadano KO (7 Ene 2014)

euriborfree dijo:


> Lo de usar maquinillas de segunda mano ya me parece un tema delicado, el problema es la forma de limpiarla y desinfectarla con total y absoluta seguridad.




No pasa nada por usar maquinillas de segunda mano siempre que estén bien limpias y esterilizadas.

Hay máquinas y productos para desinfectar material quirúrgico que se utilizan.
Por ejemplo el Darodor 2000. Éste sí que mata todo, lo usan los dentistas.

Si entráis en el foro afeitado clásico hay un hilo donde se explica como desinfectar una maquinilla. Está todo muy bien explicado.

http://www.afeitadoclasico.com/foro/maquinillas-cuchillas/tema4635.html

Saludos


----------



## euriborfree (17 Ene 2014)

Acaba de llegarme la segunda RiMei que compre en ebay por 2.52$ y ya la he entregado al feliz nuevo propietario a quien todavia me va a costar un poco que la pruebe, se le irrita la piel hasta con la philipshave


----------



## Teiste (5 Feb 2014)

Hola a todos !

Soy Teiste , uno de los fundadores de Redirecting... , y me entere de este hilo gracias a otro forero , y que placer ver que hay un hilo con 101 paginas sobre afeitado tradicional ! Desde luego , esto engancha que es una barbaridad.

Espero que sigais disfrutando de vuestros afeitados y aqui os dejo el ultimo video para el canal de foroafeitado en youtube que acabo de colgar , de un forero que ha decidido grabar su primer afeitado clasico :

[YOUTUBE]NhyE-eTa0TA[/YOUTUBE]​
Un cordial saludo a todos y nos leemos por aqui.


----------



## euriborfree (19 Feb 2014)

en DIA tienen de oferta el after shave Bonté (marca blanca de DIA) en un 3x2 y sale a *solo 1.29€* la botella de 100ml comprando las 3, en el foro de teiste lo ponen bastante bien.

Que la fina loncha sea con vosotros hermanos


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (19 Feb 2014)

Teiste dijo:


> Hola a todos !
> 
> Soy Teiste , uno de los fundadores de Redirecting... , y me entere de este hilo gracias a otro forero , y que placer ver que hay un hilo con 101 paginas sobre afeitado tradicional ! Desde luego , esto engancha que es una barbaridad.
> 
> ...



Bienvenido a este foro, ya no sé en cuántos te he visto... no te pierdes uno


----------



## euriborfree (19 Feb 2014)

Teiste dijo:


> Hola a todos !
> 
> Soy Teiste , uno de los fundadores de Redirecting... , y me entere de este hilo gracias a otro forero , y que placer ver que hay un hilo con 101 paginas sobre afeitado tradicional ! Desde luego , esto engancha que es una barbaridad.
> 
> ...



Bienvenido seas.

Supongo que eres soltero o divorciado, o tu pareja tiene un armario el doble de grande 

Fotos de la coleccion de teiste





































que barbaridad

esto *NO* es lonchafinismo, no pido tu baneo de aqui porque me banearias de tu foro :XX:


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (20 Feb 2014)

dejaos de chorradas, la barba viene pegando fuerte y es lo mas lonchafinista.

creo que no me voy a afeitar ni a cortarme el pelo en una año por lo menos.


----------



## flanagan (20 Feb 2014)

Que barbaridad.
Tiene mas stock que un mayorista de productos de afeitado.


----------



## antonio estrada (20 Feb 2014)

Acabo de ver las fotos del armario de marras y me hallo ojiplático.

No sé. A mí me gusta muchísimo follar, creo qeue lo que más, y no tengo un armario de condones. 

Yo me doy el jabón con barra de La Toja, haciendo la espuma en un tupper del IKEA con una brocha que mangué en el Alcampo, porque valía 7 pavos. O somos lonchafinas o no somos, joder.

Me afeito con una Gillete ShangHai (tengo otra en la maleta) que compré por un euro cada una hace unos 5 años en China, aquí no he visto. Es una con el mango de baquelita.

Las cuchillas las compro allí porque voy muy a menudo y he probado varias marcas aquí (blancas) y ninguna me ha gustado más.







Soy completamente antisionista, que no antisemita. Una vez intenté comprar unas cuchillas en el Mercadona para probarlas y me quemaron en la mano al cogerlas porque son israelíes.


----------



## euriborfree (20 Feb 2014)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Yo me doy el jabón con barra de La Toja, haciendo la espuma en un tupper del IKEA con una brocha que mangué en el Alcampo, porque valía 7 pavos. O somos lonchafinas o no somos, joder.



Lonchafinismo no consiste en mangar cosas, ha entendido mal la fe.

Lonchafinismo es buscar una brocha decente en 3 o 4 tiendas de chinos hasta que uno da con un modelo razonablemente satisfactorio (sin el cuello metalico=oxido, con la madera barnizada, pelo decente) por 0.75€


----------



## antonio estrada (20 Feb 2014)

Tampoco es exacto "la mangué". La verdad es que saqué toda la compra y se quedó en el carro. Pasé el carro por el arco, empecé a meter las cosas y entonces la ví en el carro y me callé como un cabrón en vez de ponerla en la cinta. No hubo intencionalidad, sólo hubo ocasión aprovechada, digamos. Una vez me pasó con un pack de latas de cerveza en la parte de debajo del carro, no me había dado cuenta de que no las había pagado hasta llegar al coche. No volví a entrar, claro. Jesucristo dijo que fuéramos hermanos, de ser primos, no dijo nada.

Lo de los chinos ya lo miré y en mi barrio eran una mierda las que había.


----------



## pepitoacojonado (20 Feb 2014)

antonio estrada dijo:


> "Una vez me pasó con un pack de latas de cerveza en la parte de debajo del carro, no me había dado cuenta de que no las había pagado hasta llegar al coche. No volví a entrar, claro. Jesucristo dijo que fuéramos hermanos, de ser primos, no dijo nada."



YA, mi tambien me pasaba con frecuencia con las cajas de leche hace bastante tiempo......


----------



## euriborfree (21 Feb 2014)

La maquinilla Rimei ahora a solo 2$

Hot Traditional Style Men Safety Razor Double Edge Blade Hair Shaving Tool Gift | eBay

quedan 15 maquinillas disponibles, yo estoy encantado con la mia y ya he regalado una, dentro de mi limitada experiencia la recomiendo como maquinilla lonchafinista.


----------



## Cajero Jefe (21 Feb 2014)

euriborfree dijo:


> La maquinilla Rimei ahora a solo 2$
> 
> Hot Traditional Style Men Safety Razor Double Edge Blade Hair Shaving Tool Gift | eBay
> 
> quedan 15 maquinillas disponibles, yo estoy encantado con la mia y ya he regalado una, dentro de mi limitada experiencia la recomiendo como maquinilla lonchafinista.



Yo tengo dos Rimei y son, de largo, mejores que estas otras que tengo:

-Edwin Jagger 89 (20€)
-Wilkinson Classic (3€)
-Feather Popular (12€)


----------



## la_tortue (21 Feb 2014)

panqueque dijo:


> Se me están a punto de terminar las hojillas de afeitar. ¡2 años me han durado!
> 
> Considerando que pagué unos 18 euros, a 9 euros por año, no están mal.
> 
> ...



betshave.net, si recuerdo bien

sino mira en ebay, con gastos de envio inlcuido puede que salga un poco más barato (también desde Turquia).


----------



## mildiez (21 Feb 2014)

euriborfree dijo:


> La maquinilla Rimei ahora a solo 2$
> 
> Hot Traditional Style Men Safety Razor Double Edge Blade Hair Shaving Tool Gift | eBay
> 
> quedan 15 maquinillas disponibles, yo estoy encantado con la mia y ya he regalado una, dentro de mi limitada experiencia la recomiendo como maquinilla lonchafinista.



Gracias. Tenía una que dejé en el pueblo y que prefiero de largo a la Wilkinson de plástico. Así no llevo "la buena" cuando voy de viaje.


----------



## euriborfree (21 Feb 2014)

panqueque dijo:


> Se me están a punto de terminar las hojillas de afeitar. ¡2 años me han durado!
> 
> Considerando que pagué unos 18 euros, a 9 euros por año, no están mal.
> 
> ...



Acabo de comprarle 100 Astra platinum a este turco
ant egg oil, original items in zokum store on eBay!

ahora las tiene en 10.75$ las 100 con envio incluido (1x Box 100 Pcs Astra Superior Platinum Double Edge Safety Razor Blades | eBay) , mas barato que bestshave, y tambien tiene otras cantidades, el tipo esta constantemente publicando.

A mi me han llegado en solo 6 dias y por correo certificado


----------



## jose7413 (21 Feb 2014)

Acabó de acabar el tuvo de jabón nívea pieles sensibles , alguna recomendación para la adquisición de un nuevo jabón

Enviado desde mi JY-G3 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## euriborfree (21 Feb 2014)

jose7413 dijo:


> Acabó de acabar el tuvo de jabón nívea pieles sensibles , alguna recomendación para la adquisición de un nuevo jabón
> 
> Enviado desde mi JY-G3 usando Tapatalk 2



Barrita de jabon LEA, 0.75€ en los todo100, espuma abundante 

aqui tienes un review de ese producto
Lea jabón de afeitar: formulación 2012 - Foro Afeitado

Por 0.75€ tienes un producto de calidad a un precio lonchafiista y... Made in Spain


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (21 Feb 2014)

jose7413 dijo:


> Acabó de acabar el tuvo de jabón nívea pieles sensibles , alguna recomendación para la adquisición de un nuevo jabón
> 
> Enviado desde mi JY-G3 usando Tapatalk 2



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/508980-barba-a-taliban-arrasa.html


----------



## Wallebot (21 Feb 2014)

jose7413 dijo:


> Acabó de acabar el tuvo de jabón nívea pieles sensibles , alguna recomendación para la adquisición de un nuevo jabón
> 
> Enviado desde mi JY-G3 usando Tapatalk 2



Para mi lo que mejor me va es el champu. Resbala mas y la maquinilla se obstruye infinitamente menos.
Mas barato y ecologico casi imposible.

He probado, espuma de La toja y no recuerdo si gilette o wiliams y jabon en barra Y sin apice de duda lo mejor para es estilo Champu o gel. 
No todos son los ideales, pero creo que lo de champu es lo más eficaz.

Pero hay que dar una cantidad un poco generos. Unas cuantas pulsaciones en el chisme o algo menos de la cantidad que se usa para el pelo.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (21 Feb 2014)

euriborfree dijo:


> Acabo de comprarle 100 Astra platinum a este turco
> ant egg oil, original items in zokum store on eBay!
> 
> ahora las tiene en 10.75$ las 100 con envio incluido (1x Box 100 Pcs Astra Superior Platinum Double Edge Safety Razor Blades | eBay) , mas barato que bestshave, y tambien tiene otras cantidades, el tipo esta constantemente publicando.
> ...



Joder con el turco, tiene de todo ::

Tiene aceite de huevo de hormiga, para evitar la caída del pelo...


----------



## euriborfree (22 Feb 2014)

Datem dijo:


> Joder con el turco, tiene de todo ::
> 
> Tiene aceite de huevo de hormiga, para evitar la caída del pelo...



:XX: y las hormigas tienen pelo? )


----------



## la_tortue (15 Mar 2014)

No entra.

Enviado desde mi MI 1S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## euriborfree (15 Mar 2014)

kiff35 dijo:


> Le he comprado al vendedor Turco de Ebay Zokum, el paquete de 100 Astra. Algún forero que las haya comprado me puede decir si el paquete cabe en un buzón normal. Es que por las mañanas no hay nadie en casa. Otros vendedores me mandan los paquetitos de cuchillas en un sobre acolchado normal, pero es la primera vez que le compro a este.
> 
> 1X BOX 100 PCS ASTRA SUPERIOR PLATINUM DOUBLE EDGE SAFETY RAZOR BLADES | eBay



yo le compre a ese mismo vendedor

envia por correo certificado y te da codigo de seguimiento, asi que te lo entregaran en mano, no lo meteran en el buzon

me tardo una semana en llegar


----------



## sindios (4 Jun 2014)

No conocía este "peazo" hilo, he estado ojeandolo por encima (joder son mas de 100 paginas) y, aunque no lo he visto, seguro que lo habeis tratado.
En resumen, que vengo a "venderos" el mejor jabón para afeitado... El vuestro. El que te puedes hacer tu mismo con unos resultados alucinantes, nada que ver con los comerciales. Increible como hidrata, como desliza la cuchilla y como te deja la piel. 
Cada uno tiene que buscar su receta. La que hago yo y que seguiré mejorando (por ejemplo me gustaría que diera un poquito más de espuma) lleva como base el aceite de oliva y la manteca de karité, sin olvidar la arcilla blanca que es la que ayuda a deslizar la cuchilla.
Para los que sabeis formular con calculadoras es muy fácil. Se busca una receta con dureza baja, mucha espuma persistente, poca limpieza y un acondicionado muy muy alto.
Jamás en mi vida había "disfrutado" del afeitado, siempre dando un montón de pasadas, irritándome la piel... siempre buscando espumas y geles para pieles sensibles... Ahora cada vez que me afeito me acuerdo de mi abuelo, espumando el jabón con la brocha... 
Lo dicho, un ritual y un placer. 
Animaos a jabonear, no es nada dificil.


----------



## euriborfree (4 Jun 2014)

sindios dijo:


> No conocía este "peazo" hilo, he estado ojeandolo por encima (joder son mas de 100 paginas) y, aunque no lo he visto, seguro que lo habeis tratado.
> En resumen, que vengo a "venderos" el mejor jabón para afeitado... El vuestro. El que te puedes hacer tu mismo con unos resultados alucinantes, nada que ver con los comerciales. Increible como hidrata, como desliza la cuchilla y como te deja la piel.
> Cada uno tiene que buscar su receta. La que hago yo y que seguiré mejorando (por ejemplo me gustaría que diera un poquito más de espuma) lleva como base el aceite de oliva y la manteca de karité, sin olvidar la arcilla blanca que es la que ayuda a deslizar la cuchilla.
> Para los que sabeis formular con calculadoras es muy fácil. Se busca una receta con dureza baja, mucha espuma persistente, poca limpieza y un acondicionado muy muy alto.
> ...



Podrias dar algunas cifras de cuanto poner de cada cosa? yo hago jabon natural pero no lo uso para afeitado, hace muy poca espuma


----------



## Saryon (4 Jun 2014)

Un pack basico para iniciarse? 

Los últimos links que pusisteis ya no están disponibles. Por lo que he visto por aquí recomendáis:

- Maquinilla Rimei
- Cuchillas astra superior platinum double edge
- Espuma Lea de los chinos

De la brocha que me diríais?

After save ya tengo. Faltaría algo más?


----------



## sindios (4 Jun 2014)

euriborfree dijo:


> Podrias dar algunas cifras de cuanto poner de cada cosa? yo hago jabon natural pero no lo uso para afeitado, hace muy poca espuma



Lo de la espuma es muy relativo. Realmente se necesita poca, pero estamos acostumbrados a ponernos la cara llena de espuma...
Por supuesto hay que espumar con brocha.

Para una pastilla de unos 200gr:

Oliva Virgen, aceite de ........... 50gr
Ricino, aceite de ................... 16gr
Coco, aceite de ..................... 2gr
Karité, manteca de ................ 40gr
Girasol, aceite de .................. 23gr
Ácido Esteárico ..................... 13gr
Arcilla blanca (caolín) ............. 2gr

Sobreengrasado .................... 20%
Concentración ....................... 28%

Agua ................................ 39gr
Sosa ................................ 15gr

Esta es la última receta que he hecho. Se puede simplificar o complicar al gusto de cada uno. El acido estearico se puede sustituir por cera de soja. 
Los resultados son: Dureza 46, Burbujas 44, Persistencia 66, Limpieza 36 y Acondicionado 66. 
Hay que jugar con los ingredientes y las cantidades en la calculadora sabiendo más o menos lo que quieres conseguir.


----------



## euriborfree (4 Jun 2014)

Saryon dijo:


> Un pack basico para iniciarse?
> 
> Los últimos links que pusisteis ya no están disponibles. Por lo que he visto por aquí recomendáis:
> 
> ...



Brocha uso una de los chinos, de cerda, en foroafeitado hablan mucho de una brocha de pelo de Tejon que venden en Mercadona por solo 6.75€, marca Wilkinson

Link a la maquinilla Rimei
Hot Traditional Style Men Safety Razor Double Edge Blade Hair Shaving Tool Gift | eBay
Precio de salida 1.46$, no te emociones pujando, yo me he llevado una por 1.46$ y otra por 1.71$, por 1.76$ habia una con "compre ahora" hace unos dias, este vendedor suele tenerlas, familiarizate con la foto por si se la ves a otro vendedor, pero este recibe pocas pujas

Por si tienes la tentacion de pujar por encima de 1.97$
Old Style Double Edge Mens Junjie Blade Razor Shaver Sharp Veneer Hair Razor | eBay
New Mens Junjie Old Style Double Edge Blade Razor Shaver Sharp Veneer Hair Razor | eBay

Cuchillas astra, busca en ebay "100 astra platinum", ordena por precio + envio mas bajo y encontraras algun turco vendiendo por debajo de 12$ ;-)

El Jabon BEA lo he visto entre 0.75 y 1.25 en los chinos el de caja de carton y cuando viene con capuchon de plastico entre 0.80 y 1.25, todo depende de lo que le inflen el precio en la tienda.



sindios dijo:


> Lo de la espuma es muy relativo. Realmente se necesita poca, pero estamos acostumbrados a ponernos la cara llena de espuma...
> Por supuesto hay que espumar con brocha.
> 
> Para una pastilla de unos 200gr:
> ...



Muchas gracias, el caolin lo compras en una tienda de manualidades? va en polvo?


----------



## sindios (4 Jun 2014)

euriborfree dijo:


> Muchas gracias, el caolin lo compras en una tienda de manualidades? va en polvo?



La mayoría de los ingredientes los compro en proveedores de jaboneo por internet como:
Jabonarium
Jabon y vida
Suval

Si sólo necesitas caolín puedes encontrarlo en herbolarios (si tienen en grado cosmético mejor, porque la que tienen para ingerir es carísima). Creo que también te serviría cualquier arcilla, como la verde o la roja.
La arcilla es en polvo y se añade diluyéndola en un poquito de agua.


----------



## la_tortue (4 Jun 2014)

euriborfree dijo:


> Brocha uso una de los chinos, de cerda, en foroafeitado hablan mucho de una brocha de pelo de Tejon que venden en *Mercadona por solo 6.75€, marca Wilkinson*



La brocha Wilkinson, que es la que uso, la vi por unos 5,55 € en Carrefour (La Gavia, Madrid) el otro día. Me quedé con el precio puesto que me acordaba que en Mercadona está por más de 6 €.


----------



## sindios (4 Jun 2014)

la_tortue dijo:


> La brocha Wilkinson, que es la que uso, la vi por unos 5,55 € en Carrefour (La Gavia, Madrid) el otro día. Me quedé con el precio puesto que me acordaba que en Mercadona está por más de 6 €.



¿Qué tal es la brocha Wilkinson? Estoy usando una de los chinos y no me va mal, pero claro, no he probrado otras...


----------



## Cajero Jefe (4 Jun 2014)

Yo tengo una Wilkinson de tejón y no merece la pena. Tiene las puntas recortadas, es basta y mala.

Si queréis gastar poco, mil veces mejor una Vie Long de cerda o caballo de las baratunas (por 8-9€ las hay en el Hipercor).


----------



## bladu (4 Jun 2014)

Hola a todos, 

Me empezado en esto del afeitado a maquinilla, pero la verdad es que con resultados no muy satisfactorios, la verdad, supongo que algo estaré haciendo mal. 

La sensación que tengo es que no consigo apurar y quitar la barba de raiz, aun haciendo hasta 3 o 4 pasadas.

Utensilios que uso:

Para afeitarme uso esta joyita "arqueologica" propiedad de un familiar mio, cuando hizo la mili. http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/8486/img004go.jpg

Cuchilla de afeitar, la Gilette Platinum http://www.cosmeticos24h.com/images/cuchillas gillette platinum.jpg

Jabon, stick la Toja.

Preguntado por ahi, me dicen que es normal, que no apure hasta la raiz, porque al fin y al cabo se trata de una sola hoja, y no es posible que apure tanto como con una de 3 hojas o 5 hojas. 

Pero, luego consulto este foro, y la sensacion que tengo es la contraria, y que algo estoy haciendo mal. Pero , ¿que?. ¿Son las Astra Superior Platinum mejor que las Gilette Platinum, o es otro factor el diferenciador?


----------



## Cajero Jefe (4 Jun 2014)

bladu dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Me empezado en esto del afeitado a maquinilla, pero la verdad es que con resultados no muy satisfactorios, la verdad, supongo que algo estaré haciendo mal.
> 
> ...



No me carga la foto de tu maquinilla.

Te recomiendo algo de paciencia.

Según vayas adquiriendo más pericia conseguirás mejores resultados. Yo cosigo mejores afeitados con las clásicas que con las multihojas, pero al principio era todo lo contrario.

Y si no te importa rascarte algo el bolsillo, pillate una Rimei chinorris en ebay o dealextreme y unas Astra verde. Con esto comprobarás si realmente el problema pudiera residir en la maquinilla que tienes y en la cuchilla. La Rimei es la hostia de buena para lo que vale y con las Astra verde a mi me va de vicio.

Del jabón no te digo na. Es lo mejor que se puede comprar en España y buena parte del extranjero (donde los que lo han probado se pirran por el).


----------



## euriborfree (4 Jun 2014)

la_tortue dijo:


> La brocha Wilkinson, que es la que uso, la vi por unos 5,55 € en Carrefour (La Gavia, Madrid) el otro día. Me quedé con el precio puesto que me acordaba que en Mercadona está por más de 6 €.



La de carrefour es de Cerda y la de mencabrona es de Tejon, son diferentes

Yo tengo una de los chinos, 0.75€, tras desbrabarla con jabon casero se esta portando bastante bien

---------- Post added 04-jun-2014 at 15:47 ----------




bladu dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Me empezado en esto del afeitado a maquinilla, pero la verdad es que con resultados no muy satisfactorios, la verdad, supongo que algo estaré haciendo mal.
> 
> ...



La famosa maquinilla Santa Barbara.


----------



## Cci (4 Jun 2014)

Siguiendo los consejos del foro me terminé comprando la maquinilla Rimei por 3 euritos con gastos de envio incluidos en Dale Extreme.

A parte me pillé las hojillas en la web del turco por unos 10 euros, el pack de 100.

Sólo decirles que el cambio ha sido fantástico la verdad, desconfiaba bastante con el tema de las hojillas, ya que pensaba que iba a cambiar el color de la toalla de blanco a rojo jeje, pero nada...repasando algunos videos que colgaron los foreros sobre el afeitado clásico y tachan! Otro fan!!! Que pena no haber cambiado antes.


----------



## Saryon (5 Jun 2014)

euriborfree dijo:


> Brocha uso una de los chinos, de cerda, en foroafeitado hablan mucho de una brocha de pelo de Tejon que venden en Mercadona por solo 6.75€, marca Wilkinson
> 
> Link a la maquinilla Rimei
> Hot Traditional Style Men Safety Razor Double Edge Blade Hair Shaving Tool Gift | eBay
> ...



Gracias mil


----------



## euriborfree (5 Jun 2014)

Saryon dijo:


> Gracias mil



Por lo que veo, la subasta quedo con una sola puja en 1.46$, el vendedor ha vuelto a poner otra subasta

Hot Traditional Style Men Safety Razor Double Edge Blade Hair Shaving Tool Gift | eBay

como te dije antes, no pujes mucho que por 1.97$ la tienes en "compra ahora", pero si las pillas por 1.46$ son solo 1.11€ al cambio, una ganga


----------



## bladu (5 Jun 2014)

euriborfree dijo:


> La de carrefour es de Cerda y la de mencabrona es de Tejon, son diferentes
> 
> Yo tengo una de los chinos, 0.75€, tras desbrabarla con jabon casero se esta portando bastante bien
> 
> ...



En efecto http://pictures2.todocoleccion.net/tc/2013/05/24/37376287.jpg


----------



## euriborfree (29 Jun 2014)

Andalucia Lamentable dijo:


> ¿Que os parece esta maquinilla para empezar?
> 
> Gracias
> 
> Maquinilla de Afeitar Clasica Desmontable de Acero Inoxidable Lujo mas 5 Cuchillas de Cromo Vie Long 10000Rb: Amazon.es: Hogar



Esa es la maquinilla Rimei 2001 pero mas cara.

La Rimei 2003 es el mismo cabezal con distinto mango por 2 euretes.

Si no te fias, comprate la Wilkinson Classic por unos 4.50€, viene la maquinilla de plastico con 5 hojas de respuesto, las tienen en algunas perfumerias y en la seccion de afeitado de El Corte Irlandes (no en el supermercado, sino en la zona de perfumeria)


----------



## Loco_Ivan (29 Jun 2014)

Gracias a euriborfree en el hilo de gilette he descubierto este hilo. Hasta ahora me afeitaba con las match 3 o la de 5 hojas, ya que como a muchos de aquí pues me dura un paquete un año y luego de aftershave usaba aquavelva.

Intenté comprarme maquinilla de recambios clásica, pero en mercadona solo venden las cuchillas. Ahora que he descubierto esto he pedido la maquina esa de ebay, y compraré las cuchillas turcas y la brocha del mercadona.


----------



## euriborfree (29 Jun 2014)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Gracias a euriborfree en el hilo de gilette he descubierto este hilo. Hasta ahora me afeitaba con las match 3 o la de 5 hojas, ya que como a muchos de aquí pues me dura un paquete un año y luego de aftershave usaba aquavelva.
> 
> Intenté comprarme maquinilla de recambios clásica, pero en mercadona solo venden las cuchillas. Ahora que he descubierto esto he pedido la maquina esa de ebay, y compraré las cuchillas turcas y la brocha del mercadona.



respecto a la brocha del mercadona, hay un hilo en forofeitado donde la llaman "mercatejona picona", si vas a espumar en la cara quiza te suceda lo mismo y te parezca que te "pincha"

Echate un ojo a este hilo por si acaso Ablandar un brocha picona para Novatos - Foro Afeitado antes de comprarte la brocha de mencabrona


----------



## euriborfree (30 Jun 2014)

Para quien quiera la Wilkinson

Fotografia sacada el sabado 28 en El Corte Irlandes de Preciados por un forero de foroafeitado







Fuente: Compras de junio - Página 22 - Foro Afeitado


----------



## favelados (30 Jun 2014)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Gracias a euriborfree en el hilo de gilette he descubierto este hilo. Hasta ahora me afeitaba con las match 3 o la de 5 hojas, ya que como a muchos de aquí pues me dura un paquete un año y luego de aftershave usaba aquavelva.
> 
> Intenté comprarme maquinilla de recambios clásica, pero en mercadona solo venden las cuchillas. Ahora que he descubierto esto he pedido la maquina esa de ebay, y compraré las cuchillas turcas y* la brocha del mercadona*.



Si vas a hacer pedido al turco compra la nº 6 de presunto caballo, de caballuna tiene poco pero no es posible encontrar una mejor relación calidad/precio. Es un nudo ancho con poca densidad que espuma muy bien, seca relativamente rápido y traga poco, perfecta para la cara

Wooden Handled Shaving Brushes no:6 [brush6] - $2.45 : Bestshave.net, International supplier of shaving equipment


----------



## Cajero Jefe (30 Jun 2014)

La brocha del turco es la bomba para el precio que tiene. Y como dices, el pone que es caballo, pero yo creo que es cerda. Ni de coña huele como las de caballo.


----------



## euriborfree (30 Jun 2014)

Este otro turco vende mas barato

https://www.klasiktiras.com/Tiras-Fircalari.html

pero tienes que andar con el google translate, cuando vaya consumiendo mi stock le hare un pedido a ver que tal se maneja, el jabon ARKO cae fijo, una maquinilla Rapid y la brocha profesional LIDER


----------



## Cajero Jefe (30 Jun 2014)

euriborfree dijo:


> Este otro turco vende mas barato
> 
> https://www.klasiktiras.com/Tiras-Fircalari.html
> 
> pero tienes que andar con el google translate, cuando vaya consumiendo mi stock le hare un pedido a ver que tal se maneja, el jabon ARKO cae fijo, una maquinilla Rapid y la brocha profesional LIDER



Esa brocha la tengo y es gigantesca!! Es como un Hummer. No hace falta que sea tan grande ni es para todos los días, pero mola.

El Arko está muy bien, pero me sigo quedando con la barrita de La Toja convertida en pastilla como jabón bueno bonito y barato de referencia.


----------



## euriborfree (30 Jun 2014)

Cajero Jefe dijo:


> Esa brocha la tengo y es gigantesca!! Es como un Hummer. No hace falta que sea tan grande ni es para todos los días, pero mola.
> 
> El Arko está muy bien, pero me sigo quedando con la barrita de La Toja convertida en pastilla como jabón bueno bonito y barato de referencia.



tu eres de los que rallan varias barritas de jabon y lo compactan en un tarro?

en un todo100 cercano tienen LaToja a 1.20€ pero creo que hare lo mismo con las BEA de 0.75€


----------



## murpi (30 Jun 2014)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Gracias a euriborfree en el hilo de gilette he descubierto este hilo. Hasta ahora me afeitaba con las match 3 o la de 5 hojas, ya que como a muchos de aquí pues me dura un paquete un año y luego de aftershave usaba aquavelva.
> 
> Intenté comprarme maquinilla de recambios clásica, pero en mercadona solo venden las cuchillas. Ahora que he descubierto esto he pedido la maquina esa de ebay, y compraré las cuchillas turcas y la brocha del mercadona.



Si las cuchillas del mercadona son las de marca Lord no las compres. Si las has comprado tíralas sin abrirlas.


----------



## euriborfree (30 Jun 2014)

murpi dijo:


> Si las cuchillas del mercadona son las de marca Lord no las compres. Si las has comprado tíralas sin abrirlas.



Las de Mencabrona son Personna, pero no se si son las Israelies o las fabricadas en USA

Las israelies les gustan a alguno, las de USA segun dicen las puedes usar para rascar la vitro ::

Y dejaos de cuchillas del mercadona, compradlas en ebay que valen menos de la mitad


----------



## alfredo garcia (1 Jul 2014)

Cajero Jefe dijo:


> La brocha del turco es la bomba para el precio que tiene. Y como dices, el pone que es caballo, pero yo creo que es cerda. Ni de coña huele como las de caballo.




La verdad es que éste hilo va por unos derroteros..:vomito:. Puede que parezca un enfermo pero me he imaginado cosas cochinas con hembras de cerda y caballo y prefiero no ilustrar con fotos.. Sobre el hilo en sí da igual cerda o yegua yo desde que me afeito con maquinilla clásica y mi jabón Proraso (que además me dura meses) me he olvidado de irritaciones de cara para siempre.


----------



## Cajero Jefe (1 Jul 2014)

euriborfree dijo:


> tu eres de los que rallan varias barritas de jabon y lo compactan en un tarro?
> 
> en un todo100 cercano tienen LaToja a 1.20€ pero creo que hare lo mismo con las BEA de 0.75€



Sí, me es mucho más cómodo que usar la barrita. Corto el stick en rodajas finas, las mojo un poco y voy compactandolas en algún tarro ancho tipo crema de manos o alguna jabonera vacía que tenga. Con 3-4 sticks (depende del tarro) te haces una pastillaca de jabón para más de un año.

Antes de comprar varios sticks, usa uno de cada para probar los jabones. A mi La Toja me parece varias veces mejor que Lea y no me merecería la pena aunque la Lea costase menos de la mitad (y el stick a 1,20 es un precio muy bueno). La espuma me gusta mucho más, muy untuosa y fácil de hacer. Al nivel del Tabac.


----------



## euriborfree (1 Jul 2014)

Cajero Jefe dijo:


> Sí, me es mucho más cómodo que usar la barrita. Corto el stick en rodajas finas, las mojo un poco y voy compactandolas en algún tarro ancho tipo crema de manos o alguna jabonera vacía que tenga. Con 3-4 sticks (depende del tarro) te haces una pastillaca de jabón para más de un año.
> 
> Antes de comprar varios sticks, usa uno de cada para probar los jabones. A mi La Toja me parece varias veces mejor que Lea y no me merecería la pena aunque la Lea costase menos de la mitad (y el stick a 1,20 es un precio muy bueno). La espuma me gusta mucho más, muy untuosa y fácil de hacer. Al nivel del Tabac.



Yo he comprado un bol de acero para hacer la misma operacion, pero por ahora no tengo el jabon adecuado.

Tengo una barrita de La Toja de los años 90 y otra sin estrenar con el precio en pesetas, huele divino, pero coges el La Toja actual y no tiene ni punto de comparacion, se lo han cargado.

Quiza termine comprando 4 o 5 barritas de BEA para llenar ese bol, pero como apenas gasto jabon tardare bastante en hacerlo, quiza termine comprando 4 de ARKO para llenarlo


----------



## Cajero Jefe (1 Jul 2014)

euriborfree dijo:


> Yo he comprado un bol de acero para hacer la misma operacion, pero por ahora no tengo el jabon adecuado.
> 
> Tengo una barrita de La Toja de los años 90 y otra sin estrenar con el precio en pesetas, huele divino, pero coges el La Toja actual y no tiene ni punto de comparacion, se lo han cargado.
> 
> Quiza termine comprando 4 o 5 barritas de BEA para llenar ese bol, pero como apenas gasto jabon tardare bastante en hacerlo, quiza termine comprando 4 de ARKO para llenarlo



Creo que el La Toja antiguo llevaba sebo y el actual es 100% vegetal. Aun así es de lo mejor y más barato que hay por ahí (y el stick Palmolive que venden en UK a menos de una libra en los Tescos también es muy bueno).

En cuanto a rellenar el bote, si lo haces de Arko, ten en cuenta que la barrita de Arko es de 75 gramos frente a los 50 de la Toja. Yo tengo un bote de cada uno 

Mi consejo, como persona con jabones comprados para los siguientes 10 años, es que antes de comprar mucha cantidad de alguno, los pruebes todos, un stick de cada, a ver cual te convence más.


----------



## euriborfree (1 Jul 2014)

Comprados alrededor del año 95, aunque el capuchon sea diferente se compraron en el mismo sitio (Repon, ahora Makro) los tenian en una zona de liquidacion.







99 pesetas + IVA

todavia tengo que gastarlos (uno esta a medias), mas una barra de BEA, asi que tardare en comprar el ARKO, si es que lo hago porque el jabon es un producto de bajo valor pero alto peso con lo que no sale rentable el porte.


----------



## Sealand (1 Jul 2014)

Señores, se me acaban las cuchillas. Hasta ahora he usado unas _Yilette_ chrome platinum que me regalaron y genial.

Todos recomiendan e-bay pero no tengo ni cuenta allí ni pay-pal y no creo que merezca la pena hacérmela solo para esto. ¿Alguna otra tienda lonchafinista física o de internet donde me merezca la pena encargar una caja de cuchillas?


----------



## euriborfree (1 Jul 2014)

Sealand dijo:


> Señores, se me acaban las cuchillas. Hasta ahora he usado unas _Yilette_ chrome platinum que me regalaron y genial.
> 
> Todos recomiendan e-bay pero no tengo ni cuenta allí ni pay-pal y no creo que merezca la pena hacérmela solo para esto. ¿Alguna otra tienda lonchafinista física o de internet donde me merezca la pena encargar una caja de cuchillas?



no quieres hacerte cuenta en ebay pero si que estas dispuesto a abrirte una cuenta en una tienda online ::

Bueno, alla tu, echate un ojo a estas
KlasikTiras.com (google translator es tu hamijo)
Bestshave.net, International supplier of shaving equipment
Buy Shaving Brushes, Shaving Creams, Shaving Soaps, Razors & Razor Blades | Men's Grooming Products - Shaving World (este tiene tienda en ebay y vende mas barato en ebay que en su tienda)

y en españa
http://www.giftsandcare.com
Articulos de peluqueria, estetica y afeitado clasico

Para que te hagas una idea de lo que hay en ebay
100x Astra Superior Platinum Double Edge Razor Blades Shaving Blade | eBay
100 Astra Platinum por menos de 9€ al cambio, incluyendo envio certificado desde Turquia, tardan un par de semanas en llegar.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (1 Jul 2014)

favelados dijo:


> Si vas a hacer pedido al turco compra la nº 6 de presunto caballo, de caballuna tiene poco pero no es posible encontrar una mejor relación calidad/precio. Es un nudo ancho con poca densidad que espuma muy bien, seca relativamente rápido y traga poco, perfecta para la cara
> 
> Wooden Handled Shaving Brushes no:6 [brush6] - $2.45 : Bestshave.net, International supplier of shaving equipment



Esa no la tiene en ebay no? Porque no la encuentro. A mí es que lo de ir registrandome en tiendas.... prefiero cuenta única en ebay y pagar por paypal.


----------



## Sealand (1 Jul 2014)

euriborfree dijo:


> no quieres hacerte cuenta en ebay pero si que estas dispuesto a abrirte una cuenta en una tienda online ::
> 
> Bueno, alla tu, echate un ojo a estas
> KlasikTiras.com (google translator es tu hamijo)
> ...



Me explico fatal, yo el problema no lo tengo con E-bay ni con ninguna otra plataforma, lo que me tira para atrás es no poder comprar con mi tarjeta y que me obliguen a hacerme una cuenta en paypal.


----------



## euriborfree (1 Jul 2014)

Sealand dijo:


> Me explico fatal, yo el problema no lo tengo con E-bay ni con ninguna otra plataforma, lo que me tira para atrás es no poder comprar con mi tarjeta y que me obliguen a hacerme una cuenta en paypal.



pues para mi es mucho mejor no andar dando los datos de mi tarjeta por ahi, con la cantidad de tunantes y chapuceros.

Hace 2 semanas me llamaron del banco para cancelarme una tarjeta por orden directa de visa, parece ser que a alguna tienda online le robaron los datos de las tarjetas, es la segunda vez que me pasa en un año, y aparte de eso, en los ultimos 10 años he tenido que poner 3 denuncias por fraude con mis tarjetas, siempre he recuperado el dinero pero es un marron


----------



## euriborfree (1 Jul 2014)

panqueque dijo:


> Probablemente sea desde que Henkel se llevó la fabricación a Polonia. Antes se hacía en Galicia. Puede que cambiaran la formulación.



exacto, es lo que se comenta en los foros, el color es muy blanquecino y no tiene ningun aroma apreciable.

Pero si te interesa, en el Todo100 (que no es chino) que esta en la Avda Valladolid, frente a la antigua prision, casi junto al antiguo Danisa, los tienen a 1.20€ la barra, buen precio considerando que en El corte irlandes esta a 2.35€ y carrefour lo tiene a 1.96€


----------



## Franciscus Xaverius (2 Jul 2014)

Sealand dijo:


> Señores, se me acaban las cuchillas. Hasta ahora he usado unas _Yilette_ chrome platinum que me regalaron y genial.
> 
> Todos recomiendan e-bay pero no tengo ni cuenta allí ni pay-pal y no creo que merezca la pena hacérmela solo para esto. ¿Alguna otra tienda lonchafinista física o de internet donde me merezca la pena encargar una caja de cuchillas?



Contacta con el forero "milo" del foro afeitado clásico, trabaja las Iridium que van muy bien .


----------



## murpi (2 Jul 2014)

Sealand dijo:


> Me explico fatal, yo el problema no lo tengo con E-bay ni con ninguna otra plataforma, lo que me tira para atrás es no poder comprar con mi tarjeta y que me obliguen a hacerme una cuenta en paypal.




Creo que te la han puesto antes: Bestshave.net, International supplier of shaving equipment

Yo he pagado con Paypal, pero por lo que veo acepta tarjeta. Es una tienda fiable en la que hemos comprado muchos foreros.


----------



## Occam (2 Jul 2014)

Yo uso las "Gilette rubie", compradas por ebay a un ruso. Baratas y van genial. Las "feather" japonesas también van muy bien.
De brocha, una "vie long" de caballo grandota, fabricada en Valencia. Llevo un año con ella y me va muy bien.
Y como after, el "Floïd vigoroso" de toda la vida.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (2 Jul 2014)

Franciscus Xaverius dijo:


> Contacta con el forero "milo" del foro afeitado clásico, trabaja las Iridium que van muy bien .



Ése forero también vende las Voskhod rusas, van de fábula... están revestidas de teflón, apuran bien, son suaves y duran bastante.


----------



## Sealand (2 Jul 2014)

murpi dijo:


> Creo que te la han puesto antes: Bestshave.net, International supplier of shaving equipment
> 
> Yo he pagado con Paypal, pero por lo que veo acepta tarjeta. Es una tienda fiable en la que hemos comprado muchos foreros.



Es la primera página que miré, en concreto quería pillarme esto: 100 Astra platinum razor blades (New) : Bestshave.net, International supplier of shaving equipment pero cuál es mi sorpresa que ya no pone el precio de los productos y pide que te pongas en contacto con él ::

Habrá visto que sus paisanos están vendiendo los mismos productos por ebay más baratos y habrá activado el modo regateo bazaresco.


----------



## euriborfree (2 Jul 2014)

Sealand dijo:


> Es la primera página que miré, en concreto quería pillarme esto: 100 Astra platinum razor blades (New) : Bestshave.net, International supplier of shaving equipment pero cuál es mi sorpresa que ya no pone el precio de los productos y pide que te pongas en contacto con él ::
> 
> Habrá visto que sus paisanos están vendiendo los mismos productos por ebay más baratos y habrá activado el modo regateo bazaresco.



El tio tuvo la decoracion de navidad hasta Marzo o Abril, asi que lo mismo la ha pifiado con la tienda online y se queda asi una temporada


----------



## Johnny Drama (4 Jul 2014)

Nadie usa las shark que vende el turco?
A mí me van de maravilla. Son más bien suaves


----------



## cieloliquido (4 Jul 2014)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Nadie usa las shark que vende el turco?
> A mí me van de maravilla. Son más bien suaves



Yo las he usado y, en mi opinión, son delicadas de usar porque cortan que da gusto, por lo menos usadas en mi carita de angel :XX::XX:


----------



## Johnny Drama (4 Jul 2014)

Ufff
A mi me cortan mucho más las Astra.
Supongo q depende de personas


----------



## cieloliquido (4 Jul 2014)

A mí sin embargo las astra me van muy bien, lo que tu dices, depende de la persona.


----------



## ®®®® (3 Ago 2014)

Buenos dias, maquinilla barata barata 1,65€ tipo rimei del dx:
Kit de afeitado con maquinilla de afeitar doble hoja seguridad Antiguo D1 - eBay Móvil (artículo 221396628448 15/08/2014 14:07:13)

Cuando me llegue comento, saludos.


----------



## euriborfree (4 Ago 2014)

®®®® dijo:


> Buenos dias, maquinilla barata barata 1,65€ tipo rimei del dx:
> Kit de afeitado con maquinilla de afeitar doble hoja seguridad Antiguo D1 - eBay Móvil (artículo 221396628448 15/08/2014 14:07:13)
> 
> Cuando me llegue comento, saludos.



Es la Junjie, no hablan bien de ella, quedamos a la espera de tu comentario.


----------



## ®®®® (24 Ago 2014)

Recibida, es una junjie, me llego en un blister. Afeita correctamente pero falla en la calidad de acabados, las esquinas están muy afiladas y hay que limarlas. Por lo que cuesta no se puede pedir mas, saludos.


----------



## kopas (25 Ago 2014)

Me he dejado el estuche de afeitarme este finde en el pueblo. :facepalm:


----------



## sekhet (28 Ago 2014)

Aqui mi aportación, que no sé si ya se ha comentado.

Emplear *Piedra de alumbre* como aftershave. Compreis la que compreis os saldrá barato por lo que dura. Viene a costar unos 7€, pero es más facil que se rompa a que se acabe...

Yo la empleo desde hace mucho como desodorante, y me va muy bien. Como after shave hace su trabajo: Es astringente.

Aunque la cara queda un poco seca. Creo que es mejor aclarar con agua despues del deseado efecto. 







_Durante siglos, el mineral de alumbre ha sido utilizado como desodorante para controlar el olor corporal, y también para evitar la irritación de la piel después del afeitado o la depilación, entre otras muchas aplicaciones.
La carga iónica negativa de alumbre de potasio y su particular estructura molecular hace que no pueda ser absorbido por la piel, a diferencia de otros componentes de aluminio a veces utilizados como antitranspirantes por la industria de los desodorantes.

Al ser una sal cristalina soluble en agua, podemos beneficiarnos de sus propiedades: desodorantes, antibacterianas, cicatrizantes, reafirmantes y antisépticas.
*
Desodorante: eficaz contra el mal olor.*

El mineral de alumbre fue utilizado dese la antigüedad como desodorante natural en muchos lugares del mundo. Aplicado en las axilas, pies o en otra parte del cuerpo forma una fina película invisible de microcristales de sal mineral.
Después de la ducha o baño y tras humedecer la piedra alumbre con agua, se frota la piel durante cinco o diez segundos. El mineral de alumbre proporciona un eficaz efecto desodorante gracias a su capacidad natural para destruir las bacterias que, al descomponer el sudor, son las verdaderas causantes del mal olor corporal. Una fina capa invisible, formada por millones de microcristales ofrece una sensación de frescura natural y asegura una protección eficaz durante todo el día. La piedra de alumbre no enmascara los malos olores, actúa antes de su desarrollo.

Los desodorantes convencionales dificultan el proceso natural de transpiración, controlando el sudor y ocultando el mal olor corporal con perfumes. Las sustancias químicas que utilizan este tipo de desodorantes reducen la transpiración, pero no eliminan las bacterias causantes del mal olor, y obstruyen los poros de la piel. Además, el clorhidrato de aluminio que incorporan los desodorantes convencionales puede resultar perjudicial para nuestra salud. El cristal mineral no enmascara los malos olores con una fragancia artificial, los combate actuando contra las bacterias que los provocan. 

*Afeitado y Depilación: cicatrizante y calmante de la piel.*

El uso de la piedra de alumbre después del afeitado es una práctica antiquísima. Tiene propiedades astringentes, cicatrizantes y ayuda a prevenir irritaciones e infecciones de la piel.
Es una piedra hemostática, eficaz para detener la hemorragia de los pequeños cortes, pero sobre todo, tiene también una extraordinaria eficacia contra la irritación y los microcortes del afeitado, muy recomendable, por lo tanto, para las personas con piel sensible. 
*
Otros Usos*

La piedra alumbre fue usada tradicionalmente como reafirmante de tejidos.

*En Resumen: ventajas del mineral de alumbre.*

• Es un buen desodorante, cicatrizante, reafirmante y antiséptico.
• Tiene un efecto bactericida natural, sin antitranspirantes, por consiguiente, evita la aparición del olor corporal.
• No obstruye los poros de la piel. Sólo permanece en la piel sin perjudicar la respiración natural de nuestro cuerpo.
• Posee propiedades astringentes, antiinflamatorias y antihemorrágicas por lo que se puede aplicar después de la depilación y afeitado.
• No contiene alcohol ni perfume.
• No contiene clorhidrato de aluminio ni circonio de aluminio.
• No contiene derivados del petróleo, disolventes ni químicos peligrosos.
• Indicado para pieles sensibles o con alergias.
• Efectivo a lo largo del día.
• Es de larga duración. Resulta económico.
• No deja manchas ni en la piel ni en la ropa.
• Es invisible en la piel.
• No es pegajoso.
• No contamina._


----------



## Occam (28 Ago 2014)

Las pieles secas tienden a irritarse un poco al afeitarse. 
A la mayoría de gente le basta con ducharse antes o simplemente lavarse la cara, pero a otros (como a mí) no.

Si cuando haces varias pasadas sobre las zonas de pelo más duro ves que quedan trocitos de piel levantada, probablemente sea tu caso.

La solución es usar un aceite lubricante para el pre-afeitado. Yo estoy usando el de Floïd, me pongo unas gotas tras lavarme la cara, y luego la cuchilla se desliza mucho mejor, mejor incluso que después de una larga ducha.


----------



## Cajero Jefe (28 Ago 2014)

Occam dijo:


> Las pieles secas tienden a irritarse un poco al afeitarse.
> A la mayoría de gente le basta con ducharse antes o simplemente lavarse la cara, pero a otros (como a mí) no.
> 
> Si cuando haces varias pasadas sobre las zonas de pelo más duro ves que quedan trocitos de piel levantada, probablemente sea tu caso.
> ...



El aceite de afeitado para mí es un imprescindible. Noto mucho cuando no lo uso. Rescato mi receta de aceite de afeitado casero que puse hace tiempo. A mi me funciona igual de bien que el aceite de Floid, y a un precio mucho más reducido:



Cajero Jefe dijo:


> Yo me hago un aceite de preafeitado casero que me va muy bien. Para 50 ml:
> 
> -15ml de aceite de oliva
> -25ml de aceite de ricino (3,33€ los 250ml en Manuel Riesgo)
> ...


----------



## murpi (28 Ago 2014)

Cajero Jefe dijo:


> El aceite de afeitado para mí es un imprescindible. Noto mucho cuando no lo uso. Rescato mi receta de aceite de afeitado casero que puse hace tiempo. A mi me funciona igual de bien que el aceite de Floid, y a un precio mucho más reducido:



Pregunta tonta del día: ¿Tienen fecha de caducidad los aceites que mencionas?


----------



## euriborfree (28 Ago 2014)

sekhet dijo:


> Aqui mi aportación, que no sé si ya se ha comentado.
> 
> Emplear *Piedra de alumbre* como aftershave. Compreis la que compreis os saldrá barato por lo que dura. Viene a costar* unos 7€*, pero es más facil que se rompa a que se acabe...



Que sablazo, claro que acabo de verlas a 7 y 8€ en una feria medieval.

Vale *2.45€ *en Eroski/Familia
*2.95€* en Carrefour, lo tienen en la seccion de desodorantes femeninos, pero vale para sobacos masculinos 
la del mercadona es la mitad de pequeña, creo que de 60 gramos y vale 3 o 3,50€, mejor comprad las de los sitios anteriores que son de 125 gramos


----------



## Cajero Jefe (28 Ago 2014)

murpi dijo:


> Pregunta tonta del día: ¿Tienen fecha de caducidad los aceites que mencionas?



Los botes ponen fecha, pero hablamos de aceite. Guardándolo en un bote opaco no deberían mermar mucho sus propiedades.


----------



## alopaco (19 Sep 2014)

He estado unos días en Estambul y me he traído un par de estos para casa. Son muy recomendables:


----------



## Krinkle (2 Oct 2014)

Pedí la RIMEI por DealExtreme y no me ha llegado en 3 meses. Les he puesto un ticket y dice que me mandan otra, pero que debería pedir las cosas registradas.


----------



## Cajero Jefe (2 Oct 2014)

Warren dijo:


> buenas, aquí otro que a base de "picotear" el hilo me ha entrado el gusanillo.... he visto esta máquina, en la tienda física de esta misma web:
> 
> Maquinilla de Afeitar Clasica 3 claveles | Afeitado
> 
> ...



Yo la Wilkinson no la recomiendo. Hace su trabajo, pero la Rimei es superior. Tengo ambas maquinillas. No te gastes el dinero porque acabarás comprando la Rimei y arrinconarás la otra. Casi mejor pilla un Rimei de repuesto 

La 3 claveles no la conozco, pero a simple vista parece un Rimei remarcada. No me extrañaría que les vinieran a los de 3 claveles de la misma fábrica de China. Con lo que vale te compras 2 Rimei.




Krinkle dijo:


> Pedí la RIMEI por DealExtreme y no me ha llegado en 3 meses. Les he puesto un ticket y dice que me mandan otra, pero que debería pedir las cosas registradas.



A Dealextreme mejor hacer pedidos de 15$, que así te incluyen el correo certificado gratuito. Si pides menos te lo mandan por correo ordinario y mira qué casualidad, que algunos se pierden, cuando por certificado no se “descuida” ni uno. Hablo por experiencia propia.


----------



## euriborfree (2 Oct 2014)

Warren dijo:


> buenas, aquí otro que a base de "picotear" el hilo me ha entrado el gusanillo.... he visto esta máquina, en la tienda física de esta misma web:
> 
> Maquinilla de Afeitar Clasica 3 claveles | Afeitado
> 
> ...



Si, es la Rimei, en España la venden remarcada con las marcas 3 Claveles y Vie Long

Pillatela en ebay que las tienen ahora por 2$ varios vendedores



Krinkle dijo:


> Pedí la RIMEI por DealExtreme y no me ha llegado en 3 meses. Les he puesto un ticket y dice que me mandan otra, pero que debería pedir las cosas registradas.



Los de DX son un poco caraduras, ya te estan cobrando la que no te ha llegado, venden por 4$ lo que en ebay vale ahora 2$

Hot Men Junjie Old Style Double Edge Blade Razor Shaver Sharp Veneer Hair Razor | eBay
Classic Vintage Stainless Steel Manual Shaver Double Edge Blade Safety Razor | eBay
New Mens Junjie Old Style Double Edge Blade Razor Shaver Sharp Veneer Hair Razor | eBay

si te llega una diferente a la de la foto le montas la bronca al chino y te devuelven la pasta.
Las fotos deben reflejar lo que se va a enviar, lo digo porque uno de esos anuncios dice "Junjie" y la Junjie es muy mala, las fotos muestran la Rimei

Edito: Por lo que veo en los negativos de esos vendedores *estan enviando una maquinilla diferente a la de las fotos*, una mala, quien quiera probar suerte que vaya mentalizado de que quiza tenga que poner una reclamacion para recuperar su dinero


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (3 Oct 2014)

Warren dijo:


> buenas, aquí otro que a base de "picotear" el hilo me ha entrado el gusanillo.... he visto esta máquina, en la tienda física de esta misma web:
> 
> Maquinilla de Afeitar Clasica 3 claveles | Afeitado
> 
> ...



Si no es la Rimei, se parece un huevazo...


----------



## euriborfree (8 Oct 2014)

Warren dijo:


> sigo completando mi "kit de iniciación"...
> 
> para los neófitos que anden buscando una brocha lonchafinista, en EROSKI compré el pasado sábado una de cerda muy resultona por 2,45 euros, a primera vista el "mocho" es identico a la wilkinson del mercadona, pero a mitad de precio, llevo usandola toda la semana (todavia con las maquinillas gilette que me van quedando) y la diferencia de usar crema+brocha con respecto al gel es enorme...
> 
> ...



yo compre una en los chinos por 0.75, una brocha bastante grande pero que olia un poco a gorrino, tras 3 o 4 lavados con agua caliente y jabon natural (casero) se le fue el olor y quedo bastante desbrabada y espuma bastante bien, aunque todavia es un poco dura.

Hace unos meses tuve la ocasion de tocar una Plisson en una tienda de L'Occitane, era suave a morir pero los 44€ :: que marcaba no me parecieron especialmente lonchafinistas.


----------



## la_tortue (9 Oct 2014)

Warren dijo:


> sigo completando mi "kit de iniciación"...
> 
> para los neófitos que anden buscando una brocha lonchafinista, en EROSKI compré el pasado sábado una de cerda muy resultona por 2,45 euros, a primera vista el "mocho" es identico a la wilkinson del mercadona, pero a mitad de precio, llevo usandola toda la semana (todavia con las maquinillas gilette que me van quedando) y la diferencia de usar crema+brocha con respecto al gel es enorme...
> 
> ...



¡Gracias ! 
a ver si puedo encontrarla...


----------



## montella (9 Oct 2014)

Yo nunca utilice crema y brocha...¿Tanta diferencia hay con el gel y espuma?

Me estoy picando.....yo soy de los me afeito cada 3 o 4 dias con un pelo medio largo


----------



## antonio estrada (9 Oct 2014)

montella dijo:


> Yo nunca utilice crema y brocha...¿Tanta diferencia hay con el gel y espuma?
> 
> Me estoy picando.....yo soy de los me afeito cada 3 o 4 dias con un pelo medio largo



Yo también encuentro mucha diferencia de la crema al gel, siendo que el gel tampoco está mal.

Me compré hace unas semanas una shavette y la voy usando con cuchillas Gillette ShangHai que aún me quedan unos paquetes. 

Solo puedo decir una cosa:Extraordinario.

Unos 5 ó 6 afeitados con cada media hoja.


----------



## Zhukov (9 Oct 2014)

Por cierto, sobre el dichoso alumbre.

No lo compréis por internet, es un timo. En el Carrefour o el Mercadona si rebuscáis en la sección de desodorantes femeninos encontraréis "Piedra de alumbre" desodorante natural.

Yo lo compré en el Carrefour, barato no es, costaba unos 4 euros, pero sale más barato que comprarlo por internet, lo tengo desde hace más de un año, o dos, y todavía me queda por la mitad. Incluso en caso de apuro te vale como desodorante.


----------



## montella (9 Oct 2014)

Yo al alumbre en 3 años le habre comido menos de medio centimetro entre en un tienda de gays q estaba de oferta y en la seccion de afeitado me dije me voy a llevar esta pijada y ...joder lo descubri tarde.


----------



## isis007 (9 Oct 2014)

Lo de la piedra de alumbre, la verdad ...genial!!, después de las sesiones de depilación laser me salían cantidad de granitos, ni cremitas ni hostias... probé echar el alumbre y oye!! ni un solo granito. gran invento el pedrusco este.


----------



## Sealand (11 Oct 2014)

Ayer pasé por un multiprecio para comprar un paquete de folios y cual fue mi sorpresa cuando vi un paquete de 10 hojas chinorris al módico precio de 0.50 eypos. Concretamente estas:







Menuda decepción, son lo peor de lo peor. Nunca mais, si las ven no se dejen llevar por el instinto lonchafinista. Avisados están.


----------



## euriborfree (11 Oct 2014)

Sealand dijo:


> Ayer pasé por un multiprecio para comprar un paquete de folios y cual fue mi sorpresa cuando vi un paquete de 10 hojas chinorris al módico precio de 0.50 eypos. Concretamente estas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y en general huyan de cualquier cuchilla china, nuestro pelo y el de los chinos es muy diferente.

Con la cantidad de cuchillas buenas y decentes que hay en el mercado, tienes las Astra en ebay en torno a los 12$ las 100 cuchillas, las gillette indias (a veces son de fabricacion china pero dicen que son buenas, no las he probado) salen 200 por 16.99$

la calidad puede ser muy lonchafinista


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (11 Oct 2014)

Yo le compro las Astra Superior Platinum a maveraeuropeemail en ebay 11€, envio incluido. Me parece un buen precio.


----------



## El Asesor Enmajcarao (11 Oct 2014)

Sealand dijo:


> Ayer pasé por un multiprecio para comprar un paquete de folios y cual fue mi sorpresa cuando vi un paquete de 10 hojas chinorris al módico precio de 0.50 eypos. Concretamente estas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las he usado. Malas de cojones pero puedes afeitarte con paciencia, aunque solo sea para no tirarlas. Solo para una vez.

He intentado usar cosas peores, sin éxito


----------



## uikeafro (12 Oct 2014)

Hola, he mitado la RIMEI en dx.com y hay dos modelos. Cual es mas recomendable? A mi me parecen los dos iguales. Con respecto a las cuchillas donde se compran buenas, bonitas y baratas.
Gracias

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sealand (12 Oct 2014)

euriborfree dijo:


> y en general huyan de cualquier cuchilla china, nuestro pelo y el de los chinos es muy diferente.
> 
> Con la cantidad de cuchillas buenas y decentes que hay en el mercado, tienes las Astra en ebay en torno a los 12$ las 100 cuchillas, las gillette indias (a veces son de fabricacion china pero dicen que son buenas, no las he probado) salen 200 por 16.99$
> 
> la calidad puede ser muy lonchafinista



Tienes toda la razón, pero lo que es triste y vergonzoso es que uno tenga que andar tirando de internet hasta para lo más básico si no quieres que te tomen el pelo; que haya que meterse en internet, contactar con un comerciante chino, hacerle el pedido y que te manden por correo una objeto básico de un valor ínfimo que deberías poder comprar en cualquier tienda de la esquina a un precio razonable y que con todo el sobrecoste energético, transporte, manipulación y tal salga más barato. Manda huevos. A mi personalmente me crea cargo de conciencia.

Luego tenemos casos como el de Warren, que resulta que se ha comprado la misma RiMei que nosotros por el doble :: así por las buenas, ¿con qué justifican el sobrecoste? Si todavía estuvieran fabricadas en La Rioja y supieras que tu dinero está manteniendo puestos de trabajo pero ni por esas.


----------



## uikeafro (14 Oct 2014)

Hola, estoy pensando en comprar la REMEI en dealextreme pero hay dos modelos. Cual es la recomendable? Las cuchillas donde se compran a buen precio?
Gracias

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cajero Jefe (16 Oct 2014)

uikeafro dijo:


> Hola, estoy pensando en comprar la REMEI en dealextreme pero hay dos modelos. Cual es la recomendable? Las cuchillas donde se compran a buen precio?
> Gracias
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk



Si son las que yo les compré, el cabezal es el mismo, solo cambia el moleteado del mango y que una es de tres piezas y otra de cuatro.

El cabezal es exactamente igual. Por el precio que tiene, pide las dos y sales de dudas. Es lo que yo hice


----------



## Eldenegro (27 Oct 2014)

Normalmente las cuchillas chinas son malas a matar. Las Astra son unas cuchillas muy decentes. Las Gillette Wilkinson Hindues son mas suaves y estan bien. Si buscas algo muy afilado tienes las Feather japonesas (pero no perdonan). Las Super Iridium tambien son muy afiladas y duras.

La maquinilla de Rimei esta muy bien para iniciarse. El resto de maquinillas de DX que he probado son una kk

Normalmente yo le compro al turco (bestshave.net) y si alguien esta interesado tengo una caja sin abrir de Astras verdes (100 hojillas) y tengo una caja tambien sin abrir de Rapira rusas (100 hojillas) Si alguien las quiere se las dejo a precio de coste. Interesados por MP.

Tambien tengo un bote de crema de afeitar de L'occitane (CADE) que he usado tres veces cogiendo polvo (definitivamente no me gustan las cremas, me quedo con la pastilla de jabon)


----------



## tobias (29 Oct 2014)

me han devuelto el dinero por el pedido de varias Rimei que luego resultaron ser otras, las que envía son de peor calidad y no coincide ni el tipo de mango ni el embalaje reflejado en las fotos.

http://tinyurl.com/lzyl32o


----------



## zaero (29 Oct 2014)

tobias dijo:


> me han devuelto el dinero por el pedido de varias Rimei que luego resultaron ser otras, las que envía son de peor calidad y no coincide ni el tipo de mango ni el embalaje reflejado en las fotos.
> 
> Hot Men Junjie Old Style Double Edge Blade Razor Shaver Sharp Veneer Hair Razor | eBay



Normalmente para esto Ebay es mano de santo. A mi me han devuelto pasta por bombillas que no tenían la potencia que prometían, placas mal soldadas, alimentadores claramente deficientes...
...y la mayor parte de casos sin ni siquiera elevar la disputa a paypal.


----------



## tumbito (31 Oct 2014)

Tengo la percepcion de que en el tema del afeitado nuestros vecinos franceses y portugueses nos vuelven a ganar tanto en precios como en facilidad para encontrar productos de calidad.

En portugal encontre sin matarme mucho:

crema de afeitar o veleiro------>3,50
crema de afeitar lavanda------->3,75
crema de afeitar palmolive------>2
crema de afeitar skino---------->0,90
crema de afeitar top secret----->2€
crema de afeitar demin---------->2,50€

en franciaesto encontrado en el mismo estante del carrefour)
Crema monsavon--------------->1€
jabon la maison du barbier------>5€
crema la maison du barbier------>4€
Crema de afeita palmolive------->1,08€
crema de afeitar williams-------->1,60€

Aparte de que en todos lados esta la omnipresente nivea.

joder pero aqui sales de lea y nivea y ya no encontras nada mas


----------



## euriborfree (3 Nov 2014)

tobias dijo:


> me han devuelto el dinero por el pedido de varias Rimei que luego resultaron ser otras, las que envía son de peor calidad y no coincide ni el tipo de mango ni el embalaje reflejado en las fotos.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/lzyl32o



A mi tambien me lo han devuelto pero el chino se hacia el sueco, no respondia al reclamo y tuve que escalarlo a ebay.

de todos modos la que envia no tiene tan mala pinta, en mi caso fue la Rimei RM:A2001, es mucho mas tosca pero no parece insegura como las Gilere, me atreveria a afeitarme con ella.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (9 Nov 2014)

En los eroskis, por 0,85 e. paquete de 10 maquinillas doble hoja.

Van bien.


----------



## euriborfree (10 Nov 2014)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> En los eroskis, por 0,85 e. paquete de 10 maquinillas doble hoja.
> 
> Van bien.



yo antes usaba ese tipo de maquinillas pero resulta odioso que se atascan por los restos de pelos, yo metia un cutter entre las hojas para limpiarlas.

Ahora con la maquinilla clasica no tengo ese problema, un chorrito de agua y se desatasca y en los casos mas drasticos con aflojar un poco la cuchilla mano de santo.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (26 Ene 2015)

Resubo este valioso hilo. Ya he encargado mi "pack", ya os contaré que tal va.


----------



## Cci (27 Ene 2015)

Yo la verdad que desde que me cambié al afeitado clásico estoy la mar de contento. Ahorro dinero y cortes y encima disfruto afeitándome. Cosa que antes no ocurria.

:Aplauso:


----------



## queco (31 Ene 2015)

No se si conoceis esta tienda.

Inicio - bytheshave

A favor: buen servicio, precios decentes y portes gratis en cualquier pedido

En contra: menos variedad que en gifts and care, pero si tienen lo que buscas es buena opcion.


----------



## Kovaliov (31 Ene 2015)

tempore dijo:


> Parecido a esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da un gustirriniiiiiin!!! !!! !


----------



## El Asesor Enmajcarao (31 Ene 2015)

Estas cortaban un huevo. Las super platinum perdonaban más


----------



## Perchas (31 Ene 2015)

Bueno, me llegaron las 100 Astra de Amazon, como la Fake que compre por Ebay que dice que la enviaban desde Suiza, falso, la envian desde Singapur,

Tardara en llegar, mientras tanto compré un wilkinson de plastico en el Tajo Britanico y esta mañana debajo de la ducha he realizado por primera vez en mi vida un afeitado a la antigua usanza, 

Ha sido magnifico, un poco mas irritado pero facilisimo, sin un corte, me ha gustado bastante.


----------



## Perseval (31 Ene 2015)

Perchas dijo:


> Bueno, me llegaron las 100 Astra de Amazon, como la Fake que compre por Ebay que dice que la enviaban desde Suiza, falso, la envian desde Singapur,
> 
> Tardara en llegar, mientras tanto compré un wilkinson de plastico en el Tajo Britanico y esta mañana debajo de la ducha he realizado por primera vez en mi vida un afeitado a la antigua usanza,
> 
> Ha sido magnifico, un poco mas irritado pero facilisimo, sin un corte, me ha gustado bastante.



Tienes cuchillas para aburrir. Yo hace casi un año que pille el paquete de 100 y le vengo sacando de cuatro a cinco afeitados por cuchilla. ::


----------



## euriborfree (31 Ene 2015)

Perchas dijo:


> Bueno, me llegaron las 100 Astra de Amazon, como la Fake que compre por Ebay que dice que la enviaban desde Suiza, falso, la envian desde Singapur,
> 
> Tardara en llegar, mientras tanto compré un wilkinson de plastico en el Tajo Britanico y esta mañana debajo de la ducha he realizado por primera vez en mi vida un afeitado a la antigua usanza,
> 
> Ha sido magnifico, un poco mas irritado pero facilisimo, sin un corte, me ha gustado bastante.



Menudo morro se gastan "la familia Schmidt", de "artesanos suizos", de la Suiza de Singapur ::

¿Que nos puedes decir del producto? ¿Calidad de fabricacion? ¿resultado de afeitado?

Aclaracion: Lo de la maquinilla Schmidt en realidad viene de este otro hilo http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-edge-safety-razor-maquinilla-clasica-5.html


----------



## queco (31 Ene 2015)

La mejor maquinilla en relacion calidad-precio que existe.
Ahi la teneis

RIMEI de acero inoxidable de doble hoja de afeitar Edge - Plata - sin Gastos de Envío - DealExtreme

Lonchafinismo de calidad.


----------



## Perchas (1 Feb 2015)

euriborfree dijo:


> Menudo morro se gastan "la familia Schmidt", de "artesanos suizos", de la Suiza de Singapur ::
> 
> ¿Que nos puedes decir del producto? ¿Calidad de fabricacion? ¿resultado de afeitado?
> 
> Aclaracion: Lo de la maquinilla Schmidt en realidad viene de este otro hilo http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-edge-safety-razor-maquinilla-clasica-5.html



Aun no la he recibido, pero al menos he detectado que son unos farsantes, han creado tres paginas web mediante proxi para ocultar el propietario, hasta han creado una como empresa oficial de envio.

Lo intentare poner en el otro hilo


----------



## Mitsou (1 Feb 2015)

Me estáis convenciendo para probar, pero son tantas páginas con tantos datos que uno acaba loco de mirar...

¿Alguien podría aconsejarme lo imprescindible para empezar? Por ejemplo en maquinillas tengo más o menos claro que la Rimei (que no será la mejor pero para probar es muy digna según los foreros), pero en cuchillas ya me pierdo totalmente. Supongo que también hace falta la brocha y jabón, y de eso también ando perdidísimo.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## setone (1 Feb 2015)

Mitsou dijo:


> Me estáis convenciendo para probar, pero son tantas páginas con tantos datos que uno acaba loco de mirar...
> 
> ¿Alguien podría aconsejarme lo imprescindible para empezar? Por ejemplo en maquinillas tengo más o menos claro que la Rimei (que no será la mejor pero para probar es muy digna según los foreros), pero en cuchillas ya me pierdo totalmente. Supongo que también hace falta la brocha y jabón, y de eso también ando perdidísimo.
> 
> Muchas gracias!



Pues para empezar:

Brocha del carrefour o mercadona, sobre 9 €
Barra jabón o tubo la toja, o tubo nibea o lea, sobre 2€
Maquinilla (yo con la reimi no he conseguido un buen afeitado nunca), te aconsejaría una superprobada y a mi criterio muy efectiva y que te durará años, la merkur 34c sobre 25~30.
En cuanto a cuchillas, aquí está la parte delicada, ya que a cada piel se le adapta mejor una u ota, comprate uno de esos packs combinados y prueba.

Con paciencia aprenderás y ya no volverás a las multihujas ni desechables.


----------



## Ciudadano KO (1 Feb 2015)

Mitsou dijo:


> Me estáis convenciendo para probar, pero son tantas páginas con tantos datos que uno acaba loco de mirar...
> 
> ¿Alguien podría aconsejarme lo imprescindible para empezar? Por ejemplo en maquinillas tengo más o menos claro que la Rimei (que no será la mejor pero para probar es muy digna según los foreros), pero en cuchillas ya me pierdo totalmente. Supongo que también hace falta la brocha y jabón, y de eso también ando perdidísimo.
> 
> Muchas gracias!



Para empezar te recomendaría la Rimei. Luego si te gusta mucho el afeitado clásico te compras una mejor. También van muy bien las guilletes vintage de segunda mano que en ebay suelen estar bastante bien de precio, es cuestión de mirar. Éstas últimas hay que desinfectarlas. En el foro de afeitado clásico que te pongo abajo te dicen cómo hacerlo.

En cuanto a brocha, lo que te dicen por arriba: en carrefour o mercadona.
El jabón la toja o lea. 

Y en cuanto a cuchillas, para empezar te recomendaría las personna rojas. Las puedes comprar en internet o si eres de valencia en Casa Rodríguez:

Casa Rodriguez - Articulos peluqueria, cuchilleria, esquilador

Casa Rodriguez - Articulos peluqueria, cuchilleria, esquilador

Hay páginas que venden lotes de cuchillas de varias marcas y así pruebas la que mejor te vaya.

En este hilo de afeitado lonchafinista. Ahí tienes mucha información.

En este foro tienes mucha información. A veces hacen compras conjuntas y te puedes hacer con un lote de varias marcas de cuchillas.

AfeitadoClasico

Saludos


----------



## queco (1 Feb 2015)

Mitsou dijo:


> Me estáis convenciendo para probar, pero son tantas páginas con tantos datos que uno acaba loco de mirar...
> 
> ¿Alguien podría aconsejarme lo imprescindible para empezar? Por ejemplo en maquinillas tengo más o menos claro que la Rimei (que no será la mejor pero para probar es muy digna según los foreros), pero en cuchillas ya me pierdo totalmente. Supongo que también hace falta la brocha y jabón, y de eso también ando perdidísimo.
> 
> Muchas gracias!



Un pack de iniciacion digno podria tener:

Maquinilla:
Feather popular 14 €
Maquinilla Feather Popular Mariposa Peine Cerrado - Soloafeitado.com

Brocha:
omega de pelo de cerda 6 €

Omega 10065 Cerda - Soloafeitado.com

Pack 40 cuchillas para probar. 6 €

Pack Cuchillas Soloafeitado Nº 1 40 uds - Soloafeitado.com

Jabon stick la toja: 1,80 €

Jabón de afeitar La Toja en Stick - Soloafeitado.com

After shave balsamo lea 2,80 € 

Bálsamo Aftershave LEA 125 ml - Soloafeitado.com

Unos 30€ y un 10% de descuento con el codigo foroafeitado.

Si te gusta y luego quieres gastar mas, ese puede ser un perfecto kit de viaje.


----------



## euriborfree (1 Feb 2015)

Mi pack de iniciacion

Maquinilla Rimei, 3€, con la cuchilla que viene tienes para probar y saber si te gusta, brocha y jabon ya tenia, si no tienes ve a un todo100, brochas (malas) por 0.75€ y barras de bajon por debajo entre 0.75 y 1€ el BEA.

A partir de ahi, si te resulto satisfactorio podras comprar 100 cuchillas por 10€ en Turquia o India y comprarte una brocha de bamboo con pelo de Nylon por unos 3€ en china, similar a la Plisson de 30€


----------



## Mitsou (1 Feb 2015)

gracias por los consejos, voy a hacer el pedido y en cuanto me llegue y pruebe comentaré mis experiencias, que estoy hasta los cojones de pagar barbaridades por 4 cuchillas


----------



## Ciudadano KO (1 Feb 2015)

euriborfree dijo:


> Mi pack de iniciacion
> 
> Maquinilla Rimei, 3€, con la cuchilla que viene tienes para probar y saber si te gusta, brocha y jabon ya tenia, si no tienes ve a un todo100, brochas (malas) por 0.75€ y barras de bajon por debajo entre 0.75 y 1€ el BEA.
> 
> A partir de ahi, si te resulto satisfactorio podras comprar 100 cuchillas por 10€ en Turquia o India y comprarte una brocha de bamboo con pelo de Nylon por unos 3€ en china, similar a la Plisson de 30€



Yo no probaría la cuchilla china que trae la Rimei ya que es muy mala y ello puede ser una mala experiencia que te aleje del afeitado clásico.

Normalmente el afeitado clásico es mucho más satisfactorio que el de las desechables, siempe con la cuchilla adecuada que vaya bien a cada uno.

*Cualquier otra cuchilla pero la de la Rimei no por favor.*

Saludos


----------



## euriborfree (1 Feb 2015)

Ciudadano KO dijo:


> Yo no probaría la cuchilla china que trae la Rimei ya que es muy mala y ello puede ser una mala experiencia que te aleje del afeitado clásico.
> 
> Normalmente el afeitado clásico es mucho más satisfactorio que el de las desechables, siempe con la cuchilla adecuada que vaya bien a cada uno.
> 
> ...



A mi esa cuchilla me ha ido perfectamente, me he afeitado unas 15 veces con ella haciendole el asentado sobre tela vaquera despùes de cada uso, y ahora esa cuchilla esta dando servicio en otra maquinilla que compre y que uso para rasurarme el bello corporal que es bastante mas suave.

Para la cara estoy usando ahora unas supermax y te aseguro que la experiencia con estas es peor que con la cuchilla de Rimei.

El dia que abra un caja de Astra ya veremos que tal me va.

Si alguien no quiere usar la cuchilla Rimei que se vaya a un todo a 100 y pregunte si tiene cuchillas, en un todo100 compre un paquete de Wilkinson Economie en cajita de plastico, 5 cuchillas 0.75€ (todavia no las estrené, tengo la caja de supermax a medias)


----------



## uzbxa (1 Feb 2015)

Ciudadano KO dijo:


> *Cualquier otra cuchilla pero la de la Rimei no por favor.*





euriborfree dijo:


> A mi esa cuchilla me ha ido perfectamente, me he afeitado unas 15 veces con ella haciendole el asentado sobre tela vaquera despùes de cada uso, y ahora esa cuchilla esta dando servicio en otra maquinilla que compre y que uso para rasurarme el bello corporal que es bastante mas suave.



Eso de las cuchillas depende de cada piel y barba: una cuchilla buena para mi a ti te puede ir fatal y viceversa.
Eso sí, la cuchilla que venía con la rimei no me he atrevido a usarla


----------



## ecito (1 Feb 2015)

Pues opino que la cuchilla que me venía con mi Rimei me ha gustado.La tenía abandonada por ser china y tras probarla me ha gustado más otras que había probado (tengo astra, shark,rapira, father,derby,etc) y creo que está a la altura de astra y por encima de las shark o rapira.Las uso con un cabezal Lord.Claro es mi opinión personal y otros foreros pueden tener otras experiencias con esta hoja de afeitar.
Saludos.


----------



## Mitsou (5 Feb 2015)

Bueno hoy hice el primer intento. Dos pasadas a favor. La cara muy bien, el cuello regular, tanto en apurado cómo en i irritaciones pero por lo que leí en el foro afeitado entra en lo normal hasta pilar un poco de tecnica


----------



## euriborfree (7 Mar 2015)

Localizada una maquinilla Gillette (autentica) en China por solo 2.99$ (la tienen rebajada de 3,30$), Gillette sigue fabricandolas para China, India, Tailandia y creo que Rusia, la de tailandia es una mierda de plastico al estilo de la vieja Filomatic, pero con la tapa de plasticazo.






GILLETTE Fusion Two-sided Manual Razor for Male HLI-156470 - TinyDeal


----------



## favelados (7 Mar 2015)

euriborfree dijo:


> Localizada una maquinilla Gillette (autentica) en China por solo 2.99$ (la tienen rebajada de 3,30$), Gillette sigue fabricandolas para China, India, Tailandia y creo que Rusia, la de tailandia es una mierda de plastico al estilo de la vieja Filomatic, pero con la tapa de plasticazo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tengo varias por que las compré por himbersión y ahora veo que he perdido dinero, bueno es broma me alegro de que esten ahora algo mas baratas...

Es demasiado suave pero por ese dinero para empezar y como 2ª máquina de viaje está muy bien aunque sin haber probado la Rimei sospecho que apura mas esta última.

Tb es interesante como objeto de colección para lonchafinistas por que aunque tal vez no sea la mas barata es el diseño mas minimalista, el cabezal es poco mas que una chapita estampada y el mango de plástico esta hueco.




El cabezal es una réplica de la Tech de fabricación actual, las Tech antiguas en blister sin estrenar se podían comprar por <20e a un tio de Canarias, eran las low cost de la época por su menor coste de fabricación, no quise comprarl por que ya tengo estas y la verdad es que no apuran demasiado y no la sacaría del blister


----------



## euriborfree (3 Abr 2015)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Para comprar desde España la Muhle r89 (o similar) ¿cuál página recomiendan?
> 
> Amazon UK no realiza envío a España.



Por ejemplo Maquinillas de Afeitar MÃ¼hle - Gifts&Care

SoloAfeitado


----------



## stardustalmeria (14 Abr 2015)

¿ Cómo sois capaces de comprar una cuchilla de afeitar china!!?

:ouch:


----------



## la_tortue (15 Abr 2015)

Warren dijo:


> up !
> 
> sigo con mi "tour" de novato probando diversas cuchillas en mi rimei/3 claveles, y de lo que podido catar hasta ahora: bic, bolzano, elios (un horror), personna del mercadona (muy caras) y alguna más *me quedo con las astra verdes*. un verdadero descubrimiento tanto en apurado como sobre todo en suavidad (cero irritación). me pedí el sample pack de amazon del que quedan por probar las shark, astra azules y alguna otra que no recuerdo... pero insisto para el novato que nos esté leyendo (y teniendo en cuenta que cada barba/piel es distinta a otra) las astra verdes me parece una buena recomendación para iniciarse.



Totalmente de acuerdo: al final las astra verdes son una apuesta 100% fiable.
Excelente apurado, y buscando (eBay: vendedores turcos) salen muy bien de precio.


----------



## alopaco (17 Abr 2015)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Para comprar desde España la Muhle r89 (o similar) ¿cuál página recomiendan?
> 
> Amazon UK no realiza envío a España.



Yo te recomiendo Gifts&Care, son muy serios, amables y profesionales.


----------



## taskmgr (18 Abr 2015)

Después de probar unas cuantas marcas ya tengo mi top 3; Gillette Rubie, Iridium Super y como no, Feather. Pero las Gillette Rubie no se ven por ningún lado, ¿Alguno de ustedes las sigue comprando?


----------



## euriborfree (18 Abr 2015)

taskmgr dijo:


> Después de probar unas cuantas marcas ya tengo mi top 3; Gillette Rubie, Iridium Super y como no, Feather. Pero las Gillette Rubie no se ven por ningún lado, ¿Alguno de ustedes las sigue comprando?



se siguen viendo en ebay pero no son nada baratas

se fabrican en la factoria de Protec&Gamble de San Petersburgo, de la misma fabrica salen las Astra, por los comentarios que leo sobre estas ultimas pudieran ser un digno sustituto en tu top 3


----------



## reekoner (18 Abr 2015)

en serio hay un foro de afeitado?


----------



## euriborfree (18 Abr 2015)

reekoner dijo:


> en serio hay un foro de afeitado?



hay mas de uno

foroafeitado
AfeitadoClasico
Afeitado Vintage
Index - The Shave Nook
Home - Badger & Blade

asi de memoria, y seguro que hay mas


----------



## tumbito (18 Abr 2015)

tengo al alcance de la mano estas a 1,60 el paquete que os parece como compra?


----------



## euriborfree (18 Abr 2015)

tumbito dijo:


> tengo al alcance de la mano estas a 1,60 el paquete que os parece como compra?



el paquete es de 5 o de 10 cuchillas? (no se cuantas vienen)

supongo que estas en Francia, alli las Gillette Blue son mas baratas, aqui rondan los 4€ el paquete de 5 hojas.

1.60 € es buen precio en comparacion con el precio español, si son 10 hojas mejor aun 

si vas a usar muchas o piensas en el largo plazo te diria que mirases los paquetes de 100 Astra Platinum en ebay que por unos 12€ te haces con 100 hojas de afeitar de calidad similar


----------



## taskmgr (18 Abr 2015)

euriborfree dijo:


> se siguen viendo en ebay pero no son nada baratas
> 
> se fabrican en la factoria de Protec&Gamble de San Petersburgo, de la misma fabrica salen las Astra, por los comentarios que leo sobre estas ultimas pudieran ser un digno sustituto en tu top 3



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Es una pena no volverlas a ver.
Respecto a tu recomendación, de hecho, tengo 600 Astra verde que compré al turco =) Pero raspan un poco, no son tan suaves como las de mi top 3.

Ahora mismo, si tuviera que pedir un cargamento de cuchillas de la máxima calidad, compraría las Iridium Super, que están a muy buen precio en Gifts & Care (Estas también son de San Petersburgo).


----------



## tumbito (18 Abr 2015)

euriborfree dijo:


> el paquete es de 5 o de 10 cuchillas? (no se cuantas vienen)
> 
> supongo que estas en Francia, alli las Gillette Blue son mas baratas, aqui rondan los 4€ el paquete de 5 hojas.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, es en Francia. Siempre llevo las cosas de afeitar de aqui: La crema Palmolive a 1,30 me parece bien de precio y el monsavon por un euro tambien me parece una compra maestra.

Estas cuchillas son paquetes de 5. De todas maneras acabo de mirar en el e.leclerc y son a 1,41...la pela es la pela.


----------



## Doctor Casa (18 Abr 2015)

Me habéis convencido y le he pillado la RiMei a un colega como regalo, que anda mal de pasta y creo que le vendrá bien si se aficiona al afeitado clásico. ¿Lo veis buena idea? Tengo unas cuchillas de marca variada por casa para que vea cuales le van mejor. 
Yo hace ya como tres años que me pasé: no cambio mi Muhle R106 y Feather AS por nada


----------



## janchy (19 Abr 2015)

Yo llevo años sin afeitarme, cada 3 o 4 días me paso la maquina corta pelos al mínimo en cabeza y cara a la vez, respetando simplemente la perilla. Superadme si podeis, derrochadores


----------



## euriborfree (19 Abr 2015)

janchy dijo:


> Yo llevo años sin afeitarme, cada 3 o 4 días me paso la maquina corta pelos al mínimo en cabeza y cara a la vez, respetando simplemente la perilla. Superadme si podeis, derrochadores



depende de como quieras ir

Yo me afeito a diario con un philipshave que compre en el año 97, me gasto el mismo dinero que tu y llevo la cara afeitada

luego de guindas a brevas cuando me apetece o necesito un mayor nivel de apurado me doy un afeitado con cuchilla usando maquinilla o incluso shavette.

Hace una semana me he cortado el pelo con la shavette, melon afeitado al completo claro


----------



## tumbito (19 Abr 2015)

os voy a dar mi pequeño ranking de cremas de afeitar y afters segun lo que llevo probado:

cremas y jabones (no compro ninguna en españa, todas en portugal o francia)

1º Crema Skino (marca blanca de pingo doce): relacion calidad precio excepcional unos 0.98€ el tubo en supermercados pingo doce

2º Palmolive classic: mi souvenir favorito de francia. 1,30 el tubo. Muy buena.

3º O veleiro: si vais a portugal y la podeis comprar son los 3,50 mejor invertidos para vuestro afeitado. Una de las mejores cremas de afeitar que probe.

4º Lavanda: otro clasico portugues, eso si a unos 4,5€ ya no me parece lonchafinista

5º Monsavon: crema en bote que simplemente cumple pero tengo la sensacion cuando me afeito que lo hago con el detergente de lavar la ropa por el olor que deja. por un euro es totalmente apto para los mas acerrimos lonchafinistas.

6º La maison du barbier: fue el unico jabon que probe y me gusto pero 7 euros la pastilla no es lonchafinista.

After's

1º Mennem: Es mi after favorito. Aroma muy fresco y agradable. Le doy el 10. El frasco de 125 ml unos 4,50 euros.

2º Lea classic: Me enamoro el olor. Me parece un after muy bueno. 

3º Brummel: Olor clasico donde los haya. Muy buena relacion calidad precio.

4º Varon dandy: El after para el lonchafinista de verdad. 10 euros el litro. El aroma espanta a las mujeres pero funciona muy bien como after.

5º Floid otro olos clasico junto al varon dandy. Me gusta mucho.

6º Brut. 3.80 en e.leclerc tuvieorn la culpa de que me aficionase a los aromas que nos vienen de francia. No tan bueno como los anteriores pero tiene un aroma excelente.


os pido perdon por el ladrillo.


----------



## taskmgr (19 Abr 2015)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Me habéis convencido y le he pillado la RiMei a un colega como regalo, que anda mal de pasta y creo que le vendrá bien si se aficiona al afeitado clásico. ¿Lo veis buena idea? Tengo unas cuchillas de marca variada por casa para que vea cuales le van mejor.
> Yo hace ya como tres años que me pasé: no cambio mi Muhle R106 y Feather AS por nada



Yo también quiero una de esas, no la Rimei, sino la Feather AS =)


----------



## Doctor Casa (4 May 2015)

taskmgr dijo:


> Yo también quiero una de esas, no la Rimei, sino la Feather AS =)



No te creas que la Feather es para cualquiera, porque a muchos les parece demasiado suave...


----------



## taskmgr (4 May 2015)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> No te creas que la Feather es para cualquiera, porque a muchos les parece demasiado suave...



Lo sé, de hecho uso la Feather Popular con la que estoy encantadísimo.


----------



## Torimbia (16 May 2015)

Estaba dándole vueltas a darme de alta en algún foro de afeitado pero antes mucho más fácil preguntar aquí:
¿Qué estoy haciendo mal? Acabo de afeitarme con una cuchilla Astra azul que va por el octavo afeitado. Y me pasa una y otra vez, los resultados mejoran según envejece la cuchilla. Cuando es nueva, aparece sangre a la mínima, muy especialmente en las zonas laterales de la zona entre boca y barbilla. También el en cuello.
Pero la cosa va mejorando con los usos. Ahora mismo no tengo trazas de sangre por ninguna parte y cero irritación.
Intento hacer la presión justa y sólo doy dos pasadas, una a favor y otra contrapelo. El apurado es total. La máquina es una Edwin Jagger.

Un saludo.


----------



## euriborfree (16 May 2015)

Torimbia dijo:


> Estaba dándole vueltas a darme de alta en algún foro de afeitado pero antes mucho más fácil preguntar aquí:
> ¿Qué estoy haciendo mal? Acabo de afeitarme con una cuchilla Astra azul que va por el octavo afeitado. Y me pasa una y otra vez, los resultados mejoran según envejece la cuchilla. Cuando es nueva, aparece sangre a la mínima, muy especialmente en las zonas laterales de la zona entre boca y barbilla. También el en cuello.
> Pero la cosa va mejorando con los usos. Ahora mismo no tengo trazas de sangre por ninguna parte y cero irritación.
> Intento hacer la presión justa y sólo doy dos pasadas, una a favor y otra contrapelo. El apurado es total. La máquina es una Edwin Jagger.
> ...



supongo que no tienes el pelo muy duro, supongo que la cuchilla no corta lo suficiente como para cortarte la cara, pero lo suficiente como para cortar el pelo, a mi me pasa. En los foros de afeitado las cuchillas las usan 3 o 4 afeitados, no mas


----------



## petate (16 May 2015)

kiff35 dijo:


> Os dejo un truco para conseguir una superespuma incluso con cremas baratas como LEA. Pasar una pastilla de jabón de glicerina humedecida por la barba hasta que se impregne toda y luego espumar en la cara con la crema. O bien cargar la brocha con el jabón de glicerina y luego espumar con la crema (funciona igual). Yo uso el jabón LIDA de coco+Crema Lea y mejora mucho la calidad de la espuma que sale mas densa y protectora además deja la piel mas hidratada después.




interesante truco, me lo guardo para cuando toque ir de compras para pillar el jabon de glicerina y probarlo con mi crema Nivea, 

gracias Kiff.


----------



## Infandos (16 May 2015)

Yo recomendaría unas cuchillas de afeitar de Carrefour, Perfect 2, con tres hojas, que son bastante baratas. Me pasé a estas, después de hacerme un corte en el labio, que sangraba como si me lo hubiera hecho con una navaja de afeitar, aunque no era muy grande, con unas cuchillas de afeitar de las más caras. Estas que menciono apuran bien, y dejan la cara suave.


----------



## Mitsou (16 May 2015)

Advocatus Diaboli dijo:


> Después de probar muchos jabones y cremas, dentro de la gama de los asequibles, el que mejor resultado me da es el jabón sólido Proraso, el de la caja roja, con manteca de carité, con una brocha 100% de tejón. Las de cerda raspan demasiado, y las de caballo y las sintéticas, me parecen excesivamente suaves.
> 
> Mi maquinilla es una Parker 89R, aunque empecé con una Wilkinson Classic. Uso cuchillas Astra Platinum. Como cortasangre uso la piedra de alumbre de Mercadona.
> After shave Floid, mentolado vigoroso. Y antes de salir de casa, crema hidratante y antiedad Bulldog.
> ...



A mi el proraso me parece un jabon muy bueno, más aún mirando calidad /precio. Además espuma fácil, se encuentra en comercios locales... El de caja roja con mentol para días de calor es gloria bendita.


----------



## murpi (18 May 2015)

Mitsou dijo:


> A mi el proraso me parece un jabon muy bueno, más aún mirando calidad /precio. Además espuma fácil, se encuentra en comercios locales... El de caja roja con mentol para días de calor es gloria bendita.



El que tiene mentol es del bote verde. Si te gusta la sensación de frescor que da el mentol te recomiendo la crema de afeitar LEA mentolada, la que viene en la caja de color verde. 

Es lonchafinista a más no poder y tiene más mentol que el Proraso verde, que para mi gusto es algo flojo.


----------



## uzbxa (23 May 2015)

@Cansinoerrante, lee este hilo desde el principio (ya lo sé , 120 y pico paginas es un palizón) y/o busca en foros especializados, seguro que encontrarás buenos consejos. Aquí va el primero: el error no ha sido no usar after sino usar espuma de bote. La espuma con brocha (bien con jabón bien con crema) es mil veces mejor.


----------



## Eldenegro (23 May 2015)

Cansinoerrante dijo:


> Os pido consejo.
> 
> Soy un desastre del afeitado.
> 
> ...



Yo te sugeriria que te leyeses este hilo, como te han indicado o que pruebes en un foro especialiado como afeitadoclasico.com

Yo me tengo que afeitar a diario por mi trabajo y desde que me pase al AC ha sido un cambio y adios a las irritaciones.

Te sugiero que pruebes alguna maquinilla no muy agresiva, y prueba hojillas hasta que encuentres la que te vaya bien. Usa un buen jabon para hacerte la espuma y usa after shave siempre. Yo personalmente suelo hacer una "portuguesa" que es mezclar en la mano un poco de balsamo (hidrata) con loción (mejor con un poco de alcohol para matar algunas bacterias de la piel que causan irritaciones y granitos) y me va de fabula

Pero en serio, prueba el AC


----------



## Abeluqui (23 May 2015)

Cansinoerrante dijo:


> Os pido consejo.
> 
> Soy un desastre del afeitado.
> 
> ...



Te aconsejo desde lo poco que te puedo aconsejar de mi corta experiencia. llevo unos tres meses con el afeitado clásico y mi cara ha mejorado bastante.

Antes usaba las proglide, así que no me costó gastarme un poco más y hacer una pequeña inversión. Leí bastante, pregunté, y me convencí de que comprar una maquinilla o una brocha barata me iba a hacer comprar dos veces, la barata y la cara.

No sé cómo andarás de presupuesto, pero te voy a decir lo que después de mis pruebas me compraría:

Maquinilla Edwin Jagger DE89BL Cromo Peine Cerrado






Cuchillas, me han ido desde primera hora muy bien las Feather, que todos te dirán que son muy afiladas, y es verdad, pero precisamente por eso notas que te dañan menos la cara. A mí me daban un poco de caquita, pero son muy seguras.
Un jabón que te proteja bastante: por ejemplo Tabac




o un jabón de los mejores el Kent, que es el mismo que el Mitchells Wool Fat. 
Y una brocha, que yo me compré la Semogue 1305 de cerda.






Lo que te he puesto son unos 60€. No sé si me van a echar del hilo lonchafinista, pero sí te digo que si tienes una cara como la mía, no te sirve lo más barato, te sirve lo que te trate bien la piel.

Te recomiendo leer mucho sobre el tema antes de decidirte completamente por un material u otro. 

En cuanto al afeitado, con lo que dices del apurado, te recomiendo que lo suavices. Yo, actualmente, hago una pasada de arriba a abajo y otra en horizontal (para que me entiendas, desde la oreja hacia la nariz, vas haciendo pasadas paralelas). Así he conseguido un afeitado bastante apurado sin necesidad de ir a contrapelo. 

Espuma de confort y un after alcohólico. Aunque tengo Myrsol, suelo usar uno del Aldi (Men Sunrise Orange) que es barato, me gusta como huele y me deja bien la piel.

Ve leyendo, probando, y en unos meses nos cuentas qué has hecho y qué tal te ha ido. ¡No te olvides de contarnos el desenlace!


----------



## Eldenegro (24 May 2015)

Yo no recomendaria las cuchillas feather para empezar. Son muy afiladas, muy duraredas y dejan un apurado perfecto, pero no admiten fallos, a la que te mueva un poco la maquinilla corte seguro. Mejor probar varias hojillas a ver la que mejor se adapta a tu pelo y tu piel y despues ir perfeccionando tecnica


----------



## Mitsou (24 May 2015)

murpi dijo:


> El que tiene mentol es del bote verde. Si te gusta la sensación de frescor que da el mentol te recomiendo la crema de afeitar LEA mentolada, la que viene en la caja de color verde.
> 
> Es lonchafinista a más no poder y tiene más mentol que el Proraso verde, que para mi gusto es algo flojo.



Cierto cierto, se me fue la pinza. La lea mentolada tengo ganas de probarla pero tengo que ir gastando lo que tengo antes


----------



## uzbxa (25 May 2015)

Abeluqui dijo:


> Leí bastante, pregunté, y me convencí de que comprar una maquinilla o una brocha barata me iba a hacer comprar dos veces, la barata y la cara.



Tengo que disentir: una rimei en dealextreme (4 dolares), la brocha n.6 del turco de bestshave.net (menos de 2€) y cuchillas variadas para probar siempre del turco (45 cuchillas de 5 marcas distintas, 3€, lástima de los 4€ adicionales de gastos de envío), una barrita lea del mercadona es material estupendo para empezar y para seguir (a una cuchilla por semana tienes casi un año de afeitados), por menos de 15€ (contando gastos de envío).
De hecho tengo otra brocha mucho más cara de tejón que me han regalado y prefiero la brocha del turco.


----------



## queco (31 Jul 2015)

Maquinillas baratas para los que sufris diogenes como yo...

http://www.ebay.es/itm/MAQUINILLA-CUCHILLA-DE-AFEITAR-CLASICA-METAL-CON-HOJA-DE-AFEITAR-PARA-MAQUILLAJE-/261852440318?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item3cf79f26fe]MAQUINILLA CUCHILLA DE AFEITAR CLÃSICA METAL CON HOJA DE AFEITAR PARA MAQUILLAJE | eBay

http://www.ebay.es/itm/Clasica-Maquina-De-Afeitar-Maquinilla-Cuchilla-Afeitado-Razor-Silver-Blade-/291275946608?hash=item43d1663a70]Clasica MÃ¡quina De Afeitar Maquinilla Cuchilla Afeitado Razor Silver Blade | eBay

http://www.ebay.es/itm/Maquinilla-de-Afeitar-Clasica-Desmontable-Cuchilla-Navaja-doble-Filo-Razor-Caja-/351372117390?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item51cf69058e]Maquinilla de Afeitar Clasica Desmontable Cuchilla Navaja doble Filo Razor Caja | eBay

http://www.ebay.es/itm/Clasica-Maquina-De-Afeitar-Maquinilla-Cuchilla-Afeitado-Razor-Blade-Silver-/351224636810?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item51c69ea58a]Clasica MÃ¡quina De Afeitar Maquinilla Cuchilla Afeitado Razor Blade Silver | eBay

http://www.ebay.es/itm/Clasica-Maquina-De-Afeitar-Maquinilla-Cuchilla-Afeitado-Shaver-Safety-Razor-/281652347814?hash=item4193c9c3a6]Clasica MÃ¡quina De Afeitar Maquinilla Cuchilla Afeitado Shaver Safety Razor | eBay

Las rimei se estan subiendo a la parra...

http://www.ebay.es/itm/RIMEI-Stainl...395?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35ed65305b


----------



## euriborfree (31 Jul 2015)

queco dijo:


> Maquinillas baratas para los que sufris diogenes como yo...
> 
> http://www.ebay.es/itm/MAQUINILLA-CUCHILLA-DE-AFEITAR-CLASICA-METAL-CON-HOJA-DE-AFEITAR-PARA-MAQUILLAJE-/261852440318?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item3cf79f26fe]MAQUINILLA CUCHILLA DE AFEITAR CLÃSICA METAL CON HOJA DE AFEITAR PARA MAQUILLAJE | eBay
> 
> ...



De las que has puesto, las 4 primeras son una mierda, la Gilere la venden en los chinos y es de un cutre que asusta.
la de la caja de plastico azul, la Nanjie, tiene partes en plastico y la cuchilla no se alinea bien
la de la caja con bandeja roja es toda ella de plastico, la he tenido en mis manos y es como un mal juguete chino de *plastico* pintado con pintura metalizada para que de el pego en foto.
La cuarta es la misma que la segunda, la Nanjie, mala a morir

La quinta, la Jing Jili, parece como la Gillette Blue china, no tengo informacion al respecto, el que quiera arriesgarse que la pruebe.

Y la quinta, la Rimei, una maravilla pero los vendedores chinos a veces envian otra parecida, aqui la tienes por 2.13$ 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Mens-Ju...-Hair-Razor-/291143739610?hash=item43c984e8da

Yo me acabo de pedir esta otra http://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-Style-D...190?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58c1407d96 la pille en subasta y me salio por 2$ nada mas, es una imitacion de la Merkur 1904 y en foroafeitado la ponen como "decente" (alli son de gustos caros) 

en ebay.*es* es generalmente mas caro que en ebay.*com*


----------



## Akela 14 (31 Jul 2015)

Hace tiempo por probar me compré una edwin jagger pero no sé, no acabo de acostumbrarse, he probado diferentes cuchillas y nada, me hago muchos cortes, seré yo que no lo acabo de pillar el punto. 

Ahora me he pasado a las del Carrefour de tres hojas que cuestan la mitad que las match 3.

Saludos.


----------



## queco (31 Jul 2015)

euriborfree dijo:


> De las que has puesto, las 4 primeras son una mierda, la Gilere la venden en los chinos y es de un cutre que asusta.
> la de la caja de plastico azul, la Nanjie, tiene partes en plastico y la cuchilla no se alinea bien
> la de la caja con bandeja roja es toda ella de plastico, la he tenido en mis manos y es como un mal juguete chino de *plastico* pintado con pintura metalizada para que de el pego en foto.
> La cuarta es la misma que la segunda, la Nanjie, mala a morir
> ...



Lo sospechaba. Pero como el hilo estaba tan parado, algo habia que hacer. 

Yo tengo la rimei como maquinilla de viaje, que va muy bien con su estuche.

Pero para diario me regalaron hace 6 meses una merkur futur y de ahi no me muevo.

---------- Post added 31-jul-2015 at 18:32 ----------




Akela 14 dijo:


> Hace tiempo por probar me compré una edwin jagger pero no sé, no acabo de acostumbrarse, he probado diferentes cuchillas y nada, me hago muchos cortes, seré yo que no lo acabo de pillar el punto.
> 
> Ahora me he pasado a las del Carrefour de tres hojas que cuestan la mitad que las match 3.
> 
> Saludos.



Si te pasa con todas las cuchillas, es problema de tecnica. O bien coges mal el angulo, o casi seguro que aprietas demasiado.
El afeitado con maquinilla clasica exige no apretar. Nada. Que el trabajo lo haga simplemente el peso del cabezal. Es como jugar a desgastar la barba. Primero espuma y a favor de pelo. Otra vez espuma y en diagonal. Otra vez espuma y a contra...
La Maquinilla tiene que flotar en la mano y apoyarse suavemente en la cara. 
En las multihoja por mucho que aprietes es dificil cortarse porque la superficie de contacto es mayor y se reparte la fuerza. 
En las de afeitado clasico solo hay una hoja, bastante expuesta y si aprietas en perpendicular a ella corta.


----------



## brasidas (2 Ago 2015)

Akela 14 dijo:


> Hace tiempo por probar me compré una edwin jagger pero no sé, no acabo de acostumbrarse, he probado diferentes cuchillas y nada, me hago muchos cortes, seré yo que no lo acabo de pillar el punto.
> 
> Ahora me he pasado a las del Carrefour de tres hojas que cuestan la mitad que las match 3.
> 
> Saludos.



Compre una Edwin Jagger despues de mucho tiempo afeitandome con maquinas baratas y estas son mis impresiones:
1. Ha mejorado el rendimiento de todas las marcas de cuchillas que tenia, tanto en suavidad como en duracion, algunas de las que tenia por muy malas ahora pasan a decentes. De las marcas que tengo las Astra siguen siendo imbatibles con diferencia.
2. Al fin he conseguido el "cero irritacion" que es lo que buscaba y por lo que me pase a este tipo de afeitado.
3. Con una marca concreta me corto, supongo que no se adapta a la maquinilla, de todas maneras tengo pocas y las tenia por muy malas. Con el resto me corto igual o menos que con las desechables, son cortes de nada y de vez en cuando.


----------



## toroloco (2 Ago 2015)

me afeito con una electrica y me repaso a pelo con una desechable.

Eso sí es barato.


----------



## brasidas (2 Ago 2015)

Si tu piel lo admite la electrica es lo mas barato despues de dejarse barba pero para muchos la electrica, nos resulta una pelea con un gato rabioso.
De todas maneras con una Astra de 8 centimos me afeito de 4 a 6 veces, que comparado con cualquier multihoja desechable que a veces no llega a terminar un afeitado y te ponen la cara como un patatal, es mas que razonable.


----------



## Akela 14 (2 Ago 2015)

queco dijo:


> Lo sospechaba. Pero como el hilo estaba tan parado, algo habia que hacer.
> 
> Yo tengo la rimei como maquinilla de viaje, que va muy bien con su estuche.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la información, ya he visto vídeos en youtube y ya lo he intentado, afeitarme a favor de pelo, espuma y en contra y sin apretar mucho pero nada, no hay manera, no acabo de pillar el truco.

Saludos.


----------



## uzbxa (6 Ago 2015)

brasidas dijo:


> Compre una Edwin Jagger despues de mucho tiempo afeitandome con maquinas baratas



¿Qué maquinas baratas exactamente?


----------



## El Asesor Enmajcarao (6 Ago 2015)

La primera ni con un palo



queco dijo:


> Maquinillas baratas para los que sufris diogenes como yo...
> 
> http://www.ebay.es/itm/MAQUINILLA-CUCHILLA-DE-AFEITAR-CLASICA-METAL-CON-HOJA-DE-AFEITAR-PARA-MAQUILLAJE-/261852440318?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item3cf79f26fe]MAQUINILLA CUCHILLA DE AFEITAR CLÃSICA METAL CON HOJA DE AFEITAR PARA MAQUILLAJE | eBay
> 
> ...


----------



## queco (6 Ago 2015)

El Asesor Enmajcarao dijo:


> La primera ni con un palo



Ojo, que la rosca del mango es compatible con la rimei. Asi que al menos sirve como palo.


----------



## euriborfree (6 Ago 2015)

queco dijo:


> Ojo, que la rosca del mango es compatible con la rimei. Asi que al menos sirve como palo.



prefiero con creces el mango de la rimei, tu argumento tendria interes si la Rimei no tuviera mango, este fuera muy malo o tuviera tendencia a romperse.

Si quieres una verdadera joya lonchafinista tienes la *Gillette Blue china* GILLETTE Fusion Two-sided Manual Razor for Male HLI-156470 - Wholesale Supplier: TinyDeal por menos de 3€ una *autentica* maquinilla Gillette clasica de uno de los pocos paises donde todavia se fabrican.

Y hablando de las roscas, el tornillo de la Gillette no tiene la misma metrica que la Rimei, es algo inferior, sin embargo el mango de la Rimei se puede usar en el cabezal de la Gillete, pero el mango de la Gillette no admite la rosca de la Rimei.


----------



## brasidas (7 Ago 2015)

uzbxa dijo:


> ¿Qué maquinas baratas exactamente?



1.Una de mariposa del turco: 
Lo mejor, era casi imposible cortarse con ella.
Lo peor, no apuraba nada y acabo desencajada en un par de años.
2. Una BETER de viaje, peine abierto.
Lo mejor, llega bien a las zonas dificiles.
Lo peor, muy muy agresiva, era facil cortarse e irritaba un monton.
3. Una del DX, no se si seria la famosa Rimei.
Lo mejor, afeitaba bien y era barata.
Lo peor, se gasto la rosca en poco tiempo, tengo que decir que tampoco tuve ningun cuidado con ella.


----------



## uzbxa (7 Ago 2015)

gracias @brasidas estoy muy contento con mi rimei (llevo un año ya y no tiene pinta de que se esté desgastando la rosca) por lo que no creo que vaya a comprar una Edwin Jagger.


----------



## brasidas (8 Ago 2015)

uzbxa dijo:


> gracias @brasidas estoy muy contento con mi rimei (llevo un año ya y no tiene pinta de que se esté desgastando la rosca) por lo que no creo que vaya a comprar una Edwin Jagger.



Que yo no soy representante de Edwin, es una decision despues de probar estas maquinas buscando no tener que comprar ninguna mas en toda la vida, ya veremos. 
Se van haciendo depositos (supongo de cal) en la rosca y eso unido a un material blando creo que fue lo que desgasto la rosca hasta no apretar.
Para mejorar la duracion hay que meter la maquina cada tres meses una hora en vinagre ( no mas), eso es lo que pone en para la E.J y me imagino que sera valido para el resto.


----------



## uzbxa (8 Ago 2015)

No, si en ningún momento he pensado que eras un representante, como yo tampoco lo soy de rimei  pero también es cierto que no noto ni cal ni desgaste en la rosca después de un año. Eso sí, lavo y seco la maquinilla después de cada uso.


----------



## euriborfree (8 Ago 2015)

Sres, no todos tenemos la misma cantidad de cal en nuestros respectivos suministros de agua, lo que puede explicar que algunos tengan problemas con la cal y otros no.

En mi Rimei cromada ni rastro de cal, quiza la superficie tambien influya pero esta ciudad no tiene mucha cal en el agua


----------



## Leovigildo (21 Sep 2015)

Preguntas traigo. ¿Cuánto cuesta y cómo se llama uno de estos utensilios para fabricar bombillas?

video

¿Corta pelos clásico? ¿Maquinilla manual? No termino de dar con la tecla en google.


----------



## euriborfree (21 Sep 2015)

Leovigildo dijo:


> Preguntas traigo. ¿Cuánto cuesta y cómo se llama uno de estos utensilios para fabricar bombillas?
> 
> video
> 
> ¿Corta pelos clásico? ¿Maquinilla manual? No termino de dar con la tecla en google.



Maquinilla manual

no creo que eso se siga fabricando considerado lo baratas que son las maquinillas electricas, quiza en alguna vieja cuchilleria o de segunda mano en mercadillos o anticuarios lo encuentres


----------



## Leovigildo (21 Sep 2015)

Pues no obtengo muchos resultados satisfactorios. Me aparecen más guillettes que cacharros de estos.


----------



## hectorbilbao (21 Sep 2015)

Hola gente estoy leyendo el foro y hay muchas recomendaciones y expertos en el tema. 
¿cual sería la mejor maquinilla cuchilla para afeitarse así por primera vez y teniendo una barba del quince(no de largura sino de volumen y fuerza con la que sale) con piel sensible? 

Gracias de antemano. 

Enviado desde mi D6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## euriborfree (21 Sep 2015)

hectorbilbao dijo:


> Hola gente estoy leyendo el foro y hay muchas recomendaciones y expertos en el tema.
> ¿Que sería lo mejor para afeitarse así por primera vez y teniendo una barba del quince con piel sensible?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.
> ...



podarte con una electrica primero y si la piel es muy sensible darte aceite de preafeitado.
Si no tienes aceite de preafeitado puedes probar a frotarte 1 o 2 gotas de aceite de oliva en la cara, lo justo para dar elasticidad a la piel frotando bien para que penetre, mientras preparas el jabon de afeitar su piel lo puede ir absorviendo, te das el jabon y te afeitas con normalidad evitando el contrapelo


----------



## grga (21 Sep 2015)

Leovigildo dijo:


> Preguntas traigo. ¿Cuánto cuesta y cómo se llama uno de estos utensilios para fabricar bombillas?
> 
> video
> 
> ¿Corta pelos clásico? ¿Maquinilla manual? No termino de dar con la tecla en google.



La consigues en aliexpress por unos 5,50 euros
Old Fashioned Manual Clippers Haircut Hand Fader Push No Noise No Electric Need-in Hair Trimmers from Health & Beauty on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## hectorbilbao (23 Sep 2015)

Hola gente estoy leyendo el foro y hay muchas recomendaciones y expertos en el tema. 
¿cual sería la mejor maquinilla cuchilla para afeitarse así por primera vez y teniendo una barba del quince(no de largura sino de volumen y fuerza con la que sale) con piel sensible?
Por favor contestarme. 

Gracias de antemano. 

Enviado desde mi D6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cajero Jefe (23 Sep 2015)

hectorbilbao dijo:


> Hola gente estoy leyendo el foro y hay muchas recomendaciones y expertos en el tema.
> ¿cual sería la mejor maquinilla cuchilla para afeitarse así por primera vez y teniendo una barba del quince(no de largura sino de volumen y fuerza con la que sale) con piel sensible?
> Por favor contestarme.
> 
> ...



Teniendo en cuenta calidad-precio:

-Maquinilla Rimei (son hechas con maquinaria antigua de Gillette, cabezal de acero estampado, te durarán una vida) en Dealextreme por menos de 5€
-Cuchillas Astra Verdes. Afiladas y suaves. En ebay o el turco de bestshave.net
-Stick La Toja. Menos de 2€ en Carrefour o Alcampo o El Corte Ingles. Solo hay uno mejor y más barato, el Palmolive del Tesco, a 0,7€ el stick, pero ese solo lo pillas en Tescos grandes de UK o Irlanda. Por ebay ya no suele salir a cuenta.
-Brocha. El turco de bestshave tiene buenas brochas baratas. Son de cerda aunque el ponga que son de caballo. Mucho pelo. Si no, una Omega o una Vie Long/Tres Claveles, de la gama de menos de 10€.

A partir de ahí todo es ir probando y comprando otras cosas, pero como equipo de inicio, me parece imbatible en calidad-precio.


----------



## flanagan (23 Sep 2015)

Cajero Jefe dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta calidad-precio:
> 
> -Maquinilla Rimei (son hechas con maquinaria antigua de Gillette, cabezal de acero estampado, te durarán una vida) en Dealextreme por menos de 5€
> -Cuchillas Astra Verdes. Afiladas y suaves. En ebay o el turco de bestshave.net
> ...



Añadiría
- en el tema cuchillas se podría agenciar un lote de diferentes cuchillas para ir probando cuales le van mejor.
- Stick de Bea (=lea), mas económico que el la toja.
- Una piedra de alumbre nunca viene mal para heridas e higiene personal (desodorante).
- "Last but not least": aftershave Floid mentolado vigoroso. Imprescindible


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (23 Sep 2015)

Si tienes barba fuerte y piel delicada, te conviene una cuchilla muy afilada, como las Feather... pero ojo con ellas. De todas formas lo mejor es pillar un surtido y probar la que te vaya bien a ti, que no tiene por qué ser la que te digamos aquí.


----------



## Johnny Drama (23 Sep 2015)

*___*



> -Cuchillas Astra Verdes. Afiladas y suaves. En ebay o el turco de bestshave.net



A mí las Astra me van fatal. Son las que más tajazos me pegan. No las tendré dominadas.... Yo probaría varias marcas antes de quedarme con una.

En maquinillas, yo no escatimaría tanto. Iría a por una como ésta, o similar de la misma marca:

Edwin Jagger Kelvin Chrome - Maquinilla de afeitar para hombre, color plateado: Amazon.es: Belleza

Van de puta madre y son para toda la vida.
Las de los chinos igual también, ojo, pero aquí aciertas seguro.


----------



## Cajero Jefe (23 Sep 2015)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> A mí las Astra me van fatal. Son las que más tajazos me pegan. No las tendré dominadas.... Yo probaría varias marcas antes de quedarme con una.
> 
> En maquinillas, yo no escatimaría tanto. Iría a por una como ésta, o similar de la misma marca:
> 
> ...



Sí, lo de las hojas es ir probando, claro. Cada cara y piel es un mundo. Yo ya solo compro Astras Verdes (he usado Personna, Bic, Wilkinson, Feather, Rapira… etc).

En lo de la maquinilla sí que no estoy de acuerdo. Las Edwin Jagger son muy buenas, sí (yo tengo una D89L), pero es muy probable que te duren menos que la Rimei que digo porque el cabezal está hecho de Zamak.
La Rimei es cabezal de acero estampado. No es igual de bueno en cuanto a apurado que el de la Edwin Jagger, un pelín inferior, pero es mucho mejor que el de la Wilkinson de plástico o la Feather Popular. El zamak es una aleación que se degrada muy rápido al contacto con el agua, de manera que como se te vaya el cromado (desconchón por golpe) ya te puedes despedir de ella.

Yo no recomendaría que se gastara +20€ cuando por 5€ o menos la Rimei es excelente.

Y como dice Flanagan, el Floïd que no falte! Al Lea/Bea no acabo de encontrarle la gracia, la espuma es poco densa y se me hace poco protector con mi piel (igualmente, con el La Toja hay gente que le pica la cara por la de minerales que tiene).


----------



## Johnny Drama (23 Sep 2015)

> (he usado Personna, Bic, Wilkinson, Feather, Rapira… etc).



A mi la Rapira me va de puta madre y las Shark


----------



## hectorbilbao (24 Sep 2015)

Gracias chicos vaya nivel. 

Enviado desde mi D6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## uzbxa (25 Sep 2015)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> A mi la Rapira me va de puta madre y las Shark



Coincido en la bondad de Rapira y del resto de cuchillas que salen de la misma fábrica Mostochlegmash(Vokshod y Lada), pero para mi Shark es la peor basura que hay.
Cada cara es un mundo, piensa que a mi me van bien las Derby, que por regla general no gustan a nadie.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (25 Sep 2015)

Pensad en lo distinta que es la cara, piel, pelo... de cada uno... ¿cómo cojones se pueden hacer maquinillas de afeitar que se venden por millones por todo el mundo a todo tipo de gente? ¿Se supone que afeitan bien a todos? y una mierda.


----------



## tripack (28 Sep 2015)

A los que tenéis Rimei, se os atasca al usarla? Eso no me pasaba con otra que tengo de estas chinorris.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (28 Sep 2015)

tripack dijo:


> A los que tenéis Rimei, se os atasca al usarla? Eso no me pasaba con otra que tengo de estas chinorris.



A mí no, puede que eso dependa de la espuma.


----------



## Obelixyco (28 Sep 2015)

Dónde se puede comprar una jabonera de afeitado a buen precio? 

La muhle son 24 napos!


----------



## Cajero Jefe (28 Sep 2015)

Obelixyco dijo:


> Dónde se puede comprar una jabonera de afeitado a buen precio?
> 
> La muhle son 24 napos!



Yo pillé una en el Primark por 6 u 8€. Venía con una brocha chunga que está por estrenar.
No me lo creía cuando lo vi, que tuvieran algo así en el Primark. En la zona de hogar, hace cosa de 8 meses. No creo que lo tengan ya, porque estas cosas las rotan mucho, pero por mirar…

Dicho esto, para mí no merece la pena el gasto, siquiera por lo que pagué yo. Tras usarla los primeros días, volví al cuenco de madera de haya y al cuenco de acero inoxidable del Ikea.


----------



## antonio estrada (28 Sep 2015)

Un tupper redondo del IKEA es la solución.


----------



## euriborfree (28 Sep 2015)

yo uso una tarrina de plastico de un postre, para mi tiene el tamaño y forma apropiados, pesa poco y si se me cae no se rompe


----------



## tripack (28 Sep 2015)

Yo no uso ningún bol. Simplemente refriego la brocha por el jabón si es en un bote o por si es una barra me doy con ella por la cara. Luego ya espumo directamente en la cara.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (28 Sep 2015)

Obelixyco dijo:


> Dónde se puede comprar una jabonera de afeitado a buen precio?
> 
> La muhle son 24 napos!



Yo compre un bol de acero inoxidable en los chino por 2 pavos, tiene 6 años y esta como el primer día.

Es parecido a una pequeña flanera pero con reborde en la zona superior, tipo a esto:







Me basé en esto:







Mejor acero que porcelana, puede que enfríe la espuma ligeramente pero no parte al caer.

Lo mejor como dicen es espumar directamente en la cara.


----------



## Obelixyco (28 Sep 2015)

Yo utilizo un bol de crema algo pequeño, era por tener algo más grande.

He visto otra carísima "Truefitt & Hill" (49 euros), pero es curiosa, se pone agua caliente en el recipiente inferior y un cacho de jabón arriba que se va derritiendo.


----------



## Erich Weiss (28 Sep 2015)

Como vea la luz está cuchilla que funciona mediante láser, diré adiós a las que uso ahora:

Skarp, la cuchilla de afeitar lÃ¡ser


----------



## euriborfree (8 Dic 2015)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> Como vea la luz está cuchilla que funciona mediante láser, diré adiós a las que uso ahora:
> 
> Skarp, la cuchilla de afeitar lÃ¡ser



Es un timo, Kickstarter les cerro el chiringuito 

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/skarp/the-skarp-laser-razor-21st-century-shaving?ref=card

No tienen un prototipo viable y pretenden pasar a produccion, de hecho ellos mismos lo dicen, que no han conseguido que corte pero que esperan que se resuelva al pasar a produccion, lo cual no es nada logico.


----------



## Nuts (8 Dic 2015)

Es lonchafinista si no te aficionas , sinó es tan caro como otro Hobby. En mi caso estoy demasiado aficionado, y tengo un poco de todo, navajas, shavette feather, brochas, distintos jabones... Pero me afeitaría igual de bien con una feather popular (de las baratas, mil veces mejor que la rimei, no hay color), una tejona barata, una barrita de lea y aqua velva.


----------



## Eldenegro (8 Dic 2015)

Una cosa, en Ikea venden unos cuencos metalicos que van muy bien. Y para los 24€ del Muhle de ceramica, te paso el contacto de un colega y te hacen un cuenco en ceramica estilo mortero japones increible


----------



## hectorbilbao (9 Dic 2015)

Hola gente :
Me decidí a comprar la cuchilla de toda la vida y la de la tienda me dijo que comprase myrsol y no me hacía falta ni jabón ni nada. Que es una maravilla así que le hice caso. La verdad que es un producto caro ¿Que opináis? 

Enviado desde mi D6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nuts (9 Dic 2015)

Poder se puede, pero saldrá mucho mas caro que afeitarse con jabón y brocha.

Afeitándote exclusivamente con emulsión myrsol, gastarás al menos un bote de 13 € al mes, em cambio, un jabón muy bueno como el Mitchell's wool fat de 10€ te puede durar 6 meses.


----------



## ismarub (21 Jun 2016)

Lo refloto. Se puso tanto de moda el afeitado clásico que tire a probarlo. Decían que se conseguía mejores resultados y que era menos malo para la piel.

Llevo 2 afeitados con una wilkinson classic + jabón la toja y no hay manera. Cortes e irritaciones. Aparte que tardas más que con una desechable o eléctrica.

He intentado hacer los procedimientos de los tutoriales, pero hay zonas que se resiste a pasar la cuchilla. Bigote por ejemplo. Cosa que con una desechable no hay problemas.

Para los cortes uso piedra de alumbre y va muy bien, pero es importante el destrozo que me hago en la cara.


----------



## euriborfree (21 Jun 2016)

ismarub dijo:


> Lo refloto. Se puso tanto de moda el afeitado clásico que tire a probarlo. Decían que se conseguía mejores resultados y que era menos malo para la piel.
> 
> Llevo 2 afeitados con una wilkinson classic + jabón la toja y no hay manera. Cortes e irritaciones. Aparte que tardas más que con una desechable o eléctrica.
> 
> ...



has probado con cuchillas de otra marca? las hojas de afeitar de wilkinson no son las mas apreciadas entre los aficionados.

cuenta la experiencia en foroafeitado, que los expertos te den sus consejos sobre ese bigote


----------



## Cosmopolita (22 Jun 2016)

ismarub dijo:


> Lo refloto. Se puso tanto de moda el afeitado clásico que tire a probarlo. Decían que se conseguía mejores resultados y que era menos malo para la piel.
> 
> Llevo 2 afeitados con una wilkinson classic + jabón la toja y no hay manera. Cortes e irritaciones. Aparte que tardas más que con una desechable o eléctrica.
> 
> ...



Hay que practicar y practicar. Me pasó lo mismo.

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Perchas (22 Jun 2016)

ismarub dijo:


> Lo refloto. .............................
> 
> *Llevo 2 afeitados con una wilkinson classic + jabón la toja y no hay manera. Cortes e irritaciones.* Aparte que tardas más que con una desechable o eléctrica..



He realizado dos Makrofotos de dos hojas nuevas de afeitar, Wilkinson y Astra, la primera ofrece un corte con muy mal afilado con mellas. la segunda Astra, simplemente perfecta.

Espero que te sirva.


----------



## soca1 (22 Jun 2016)

ismarub dijo:


> Lo refloto. Se puso tanto de moda el afeitado clásico que tire a probarlo. Decían que se conseguía mejores resultados y que era menos malo para la piel.
> 
> Llevo 2 afeitados con una wilkinson classic + jabón la toja y no hay manera. Cortes e irritaciones. Aparte que tardas más que con una desechable o eléctrica.
> 
> ...



Comprate un pack de cuchillas de diferentes marcas, para probar. 

Yo me quedo con las PERSONNA de gillete. Y aun asi hay días que me dejo la cara hecho un cristo. Con las Feather mucho ojo con el pulso 

Y como dicen por arriba.. practicar y practicar


----------



## chernorat (22 Jun 2016)

A mí me pasó también lo mismo: al principio me hacía muchos destrozos en la cara. Según hacía mejor espuma, el afeitado mejoraba bastante. También utilizar otras cuchillas, mejores maquinillas (ya tengo más de 10) y depurar la técnica ayudó mucho.

Un defecto que hacía que me cortase bastante era el de mover la maquinilla con la muñeca en vez de con el brazo entero: la cuchilla tiene que quedar siempre más o menos a la misma distancia de la cara, y girando la muñeca no se consigue eso. Hay que mantener la muñeca firme y mover todo el brazo.

Echa un vistazo a los videos de Mantic59, son bastante ilustrativos:

mantic59 - YouTube


----------



## Mitsou (22 Jun 2016)

Otro que pasó por lo mismo. Como te han aconsejado, prueba distintas cuchillas. A mi el jabón de la toja tampoco me iba nada bien. Si quieres probar con otro que sea barato mira el proraso. Yo uso Haslinger y se nota mucho la protección, especialmente cuando todavía no tienes una técnica depurada.
Empecé con una máquina que supuestamente era muy suave y sin embargo el mejor resultado lo tengo con una slant, que supuestamente es más agresiva.... prueba diferentes combinaciones


----------



## ismarub (25 Jun 2016)

Por lo que veo al final tendré que dejarme más dinero en mil cuchillas distintas y jabones. Me da que al final tiraré por otra eléctrica y dejare las cuchillas para el fin de semana.


----------



## queco (25 Jun 2016)

ismarub dijo:


> Por lo que veo al final tendré que dejarme más dinero en mil cuchillas distintas y jabones. Me da que al final tiraré por otra eléctrica y dejare las cuchillas para el fin de semana.




Ademas de la cuchilla, el error mas comun de cualquier principiate es el de apretar la maquinilla contra la cara. En el afeitado clasico la maquinilla tiene que deslizarse por su propio peso practicamente. Apretar contra la cara solo consigue irritación.


----------



## non12 (25 Jun 2016)

Yo también estoy empezando y me pasa lo mismo con el jabón la toja, al final estoy usando espuma normal de la toja, uso unas cuchillas marca ladas. El jabón lo estoy usando para limpiarme la cara. Con la Gilette fusión y la espuma que hago si puedo afeitarme, pero con la clásica no.


----------



## chernorat (25 Jun 2016)

ismarub dijo:


> Por lo que veo al final tendré que dejarme más dinero en mil cuchillas distintas y jabones. Me da que al final tiraré por otra eléctrica y dejare las cuchillas para el fin de semana.



El jabon de la toja es bueno, no haría falta cambiarlo. Otros baratos y buenos serían el Lea o Bea que venden en el mercadona y la barrita azul de Wilkinson (esta me gusta más que el Lea).

Respecto a las cuchillas, venden packs económicos con cuchillas de varias marcas para ir probando y encontrar la que te va mejor.

La wilkinson classic es muy decente, tampoco hace falta cambiarla (si se compran maquinillas mejores es por vicio ), yo la utilizo cuando estoy de viaje y da afeitados muy buenos. En cualquier caso, otra opción muy buena y económica es la Edwin Jagger Kelvin que venden en Amazon:

Edwin Jagger Kelvin Chrome - Maquinilla de afeitar para hombre, color plateado: Amazon.es: Belleza


----------



## Mitsou (29 Jun 2016)

En realidad tampoco es que un jabón sea bueno o malo, y con las cuchillas lo mismo. Es encontrar lo que te vaya bien a ti.


----------



## peixet (29 Jun 2016)

queco dijo:


> Ademas de la cuchilla, el error mas comun de cualquier principiate es el de apretar la maquinilla contra la cara. En el afeitado clasico la maquinilla tiene que deslizarse por su propio peso practicamente. Apretar contra la cara solo consigue irritación.



Totalmente de acuerdo.
Y añado un huevo duro:
Compra una maquinilla Merkur Slant y me lo cuentas. Verás que la irritación es mínima.

.


----------



## Eldenegro (30 Jun 2016)

Cuando coges práctica te puedes afeitar con maquinilla o con navaja en 10 minutos y con muy buenos resultados.

Sobre hojillas sugiero probar varias marcas. Cada piel y cada pelo es diferente. La mayoría de tiendas especializadas te ofrecen packs para probar 

Mi últimas compras de hojillas fueron 100 astra verdes al turco por menos de 10€ y un paquete de 250 Iridium por 43€

Las Iridium me encantan y me duran una semana entera de afeitado. Estoy gastando menos de 10€ al año en hojillas 

Te pillas un jabón Cella y tienes las tres B


Enviado desde el dispositivo de geolocalizacion portátil que uso como teléfono


----------



## euriborfree (30 Jun 2016)

ismarub dijo:


> Lo próximo que haré será comprar un kit de cuchillas de diferentes marcas como la persona, feather, etc..... La verdad es que me parece algo tedioso. Tengo la piel tan sensible y el pelo tan duro que incluso con una desechable de 3 hojas o más me corto igualmente.
> 
> Pensaba que con el afeitado clásico me duraría más el afeitado, pero da igual. Me crece tan rápido el pelo que da igual que me afeite con una katana. Al día siguiente parezco el duque y por supuesto no puedo quitarme la sombra de la barba fácilmente.
> 
> ...



Si tienes la piel tan sensible quiza puedas probar con aceite de preafeitado.

en foroafeitado hacen algunas recetas caseras con diferentes aceites y algunas hierbas pero si no te quieres complicar para probar puedes intentar con un par de gotas de aceite de oliva a frotarte la cara antes de afeitarte.

Mojate la cara con agua caliente para que se abra el poro, eso hace que el pelo salga un poco mas al exterior.
despues frotate el aceite, eso da mayor elasticidad a la piel, evitando el corte, en el tiempo en que preparas el jabon tu piel absorve el aceite.
ponte el jabon encima, no te quites el aceite.
afeitate como un señor 
Por ultimo lavate la cara con agua fria y jabon, quitaras los restos de aceite y ademas el poro se cerrará, dejandote una piel de "culito de bebe", el pelo ha sido cortado por debajo, tienes un afeitado que te dura de 36 a 48h


----------



## Chortina Premium (1 Jul 2016)

Hoy culito de bebé: Preafeitado con aceite casero, crema LEA, maquinilla E&J, cuchilla Astra Azul, espuma de confort y aftershave Williams Aqua Velva.


un placer como siempre.







Olvidaos de las multihojas y eléctricas, no os arrepentiréis.


----------



## Erich Weiss (1 Jul 2016)

Ya se nombró por aquí otras veces, pero te aseguro (aunque parezca una chorrada) que las cuchillas de seis hojas marca Carrefour son a-cojo-nantes. Una suavidad brutal y el mejor apurado que he probado.

Siempre pensé que eran cosas mías, pero hace poco encontré un blog de un tío que se dedica a probar distintas cuchillas y a ponerles nota, y la única con un 9,5 era esta. Pruébalas, no pierdes nada por ello, y no son caras.

Echa un vistazo aquí: 

Maquinilla 6 hojas de Carrefour | afeitatest

Carrefour 6 hojas, recambios nuevos | afeitatest


----------



## TomBolillo (2 Jul 2016)

Para la barba dura y piel sensible lo mejor es lavarse la barba previamente con agua caliente y jabón (el normal de ducha o el de manos) incluso 2 veces si hace falta. Ese consejo lo leí no sé si en este mismo hilo o en algún foro especifico de afeitado clásico y para mí es mano de santo, oiga. 

Y a mí las cuchillas Astra Superior Platinum me van muy bien. Cortan de lujo y son benevolentes con la piel. No así las Derby que tienen fama de suaves y aptas para principiantes pero conmigo las jodias hacen una Matanza de Texas


----------



## Advocatus reloaded (3 Jul 2016)

ismarub dijo:


> Pues mira, hoy me he afeitado otra vez con la philips eléctrica que tiene 11 años sin cambiar los cabezales y el afeitado es bastante decente para tardar sólo 5 minutos y sin cortes. Mejor calidad-precio imposible por los 50€ que costó en su momento.::
> 
> Para mí que me deje llevar por la emoción de un afeitado más natural para intentar retrasar el crecimiento del pelo, pero no me compensa. He usado en el pasado maquinillas mejores y da igual el apurado que consiga. En 12h ya me sale pelo y rasco. No sirve de nada probar mil historias, cremas, etc... para parecer el duque al día siguiente. El problema es que el pelo crece y en el tren superior me crece rapidísimo. Por lo tanto me he dado cuenta que da igual el tipo de afeitado que use.
> 
> ...



No es que seamos talibanes en foroafeitado, es que está demostrado que en un porcentaje altísimo de hombres que tenemos el mismo "problema" (piel sensible y fina, con barba poblada y dura como el alambre de espino), la única opción que te proporciona un buen apurado sin destrozarte la cara es el afeitado clásico, con todo lo que ello conlleva: perder 15-20 minutos todas las mañanas, después de ducharte, con un buen jabón (después de probar decenas y ver el que mejor se adapta a tu piel), una brocha robusta pero suave (que levante bien el pelo y exfolie pero sin irritar) y unas cuchillas afiladas. ¿Que hay gente a la que esto tampoco le funciona? Evidentemente, cada cara es un mundo y todos somos muy particulares, pero hoy por hoy en lo mejor que tenemos.

Yo mismo, por mi trabajo, y por coquetería propia (me gusta ir bien arreglado), tengo que lucir impecablemente afeitado todos los días, sin excepción. Y para mi era una tortura afeitarme con los geles y espumas y las multihojas, hasta que probé con una brocha y el stick de La Toja (y ya con el Proraso flipé, fue mi jabón de cabecera). Hoy, el 80% de mis afeitados los hago con una brocha Semogue de cerda y el jabón MWF (las cuchillas uso siempre las mismas, Astra verdes). A veces cambio y uso una tejona (tengo 11 brochas), y varío con el jabón (tengo unos 30)... pero por variar, por hobbie, y porque me gustan los distintos aromas. La inmensa mayoría de las veces, uso mi fiel Semogue y el MWF.

Una Semogue 1305 cuesta 16 euros (es una brocha extraordinaria). Un Parker 91R (la que uso casi siempre) la puedes encontrar por menos de 40. Tres pastillas de jabón Kent (MWF) te salen por menos de 30 euros. Y 100 cuchillas Astra te salen por 10-12. Es decir, por unos 90 euros tienes un kit completo de primera calidad y material para afeitarte todos los días durante un año. La brocha tiene una vida estimada de unos cinco años como mínimo, a un afeitado diario, y la Parker es indestructible, durará más que tú. El segundo año sólo tienes que comprar otras 100 cuchillas y otras tres pastillas (aprox. 40 euros, y contando un uso intensivísimo y afeitado diario sin fallar un sólo día). ¿40 euros al año por un material de primera y unos afeitados de primera, te parecen realmente caros?


----------



## Mitsou (3 Jul 2016)

ismarub dijo:


> Pues mira, hoy me he afeitado otra vez con la philips eléctrica que tiene 11 años sin cambiar los cabezales y el afeitado es bastante decente para tardar sólo 5 minutos y sin cortes. Mejor calidad-precio imposible por los 50€ que costó en su momento.::
> 
> Para mí que me deje llevar por la emoción de un afeitado más natural para intentar retrasar el crecimiento del pelo, pero no me compensa. He usado en el pasado maquinillas mejores y da igual el apurado que consiga. En 12h ya me sale pelo y rasco. No sirve de nada probar mil historias, cremas, etc... para parecer el duque al día siguiente. El problema es que el pelo crece y en el tren superior me crece rapidísimo. Por lo tanto me he dado cuenta que da igual el tipo de afeitado que use.
> 
> ...



A mi las eléctricas me machacan la cara, al final hay que usar lo que mejor le venga a cada uno.
Eso si, un afeitado en tres pasadas (favor,lateral y contra) no tiene nada que ver en cuando a apurado y tiempo que tarda en volver a mi notarse la barba con una eléctrica, con ninguna eléctrica


----------



## murpi (3 Jul 2016)

Yo tuve mala suerte con la EJ Barley. No sé si es porque estaba defectuosa, pero el tornillo del cabezal se me partió un poco después de los dos años. Compré otro cabezal, la parte superior, y se volvió a partir. 

Ahora tengo una Fatip de peine abierto, pero no tiene nada que ver con la EJ. Esta era mucho más suave y pese a tener el cabezal cerrado, cortaba mucho mejor. 

Habláis de las cuchillas, pero la maquinilla tiene mucho que ver. Compré una Wilkinson Classic, la que tiene el cabezal plástico, y no puede afeitarme más que una vez, porque no cortaba la barba.


----------



## ElMatareyes (4 Jul 2016)

Leeros en este hilo (que data de 2011) es un placer compañeros. Entre tanta "lumberjack beard" que hay pululando por la jodida moda de la barba talibana ya daba por perdido lo que es ver un hombre de verdad que se tome su ritual de afeitado en serio como dios manda. Asco de metrosexuales amariconados con la barba de los "navy seals" pero colgados a un iphone. A donde va la sociedad.

Enviado desde mi Che2-L11 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Zhukov (17 Jul 2016)

Zhukov dijo:


> Hola de nuevo.
> 
> Hice el pedido en filotienda, me han traído la maquinilla al día siguiente, hoy. Me he comprado la Edwin Jager Barley, que es la DE89,
> ...
> ...



Tres años y medio me ha durado :


No esperaba que durara toda la vida, pero me parece una faena que se haya roto ya. Que se abollen las esquinas porque se te caiga pues lo asumes. Pero empezó a saltar el cromado del portacuchillas, y hoy me pasó que el tornillo de cierre ya no enrosca. Creo que me la he cargado al meterla en el lavavajillas.


Me siento un poco estafado, creía que por ese precio me iba a durar más. También he leído en foros de afeitado que es posible que hayan ahorrado en los acabados y por eso se salta el cromado antes. Aún así, con lo que he ahorrado he amortizado el precio.

Ahora no sé si comprar la Jagger otra vez, otra marca cara como Muhle, o pillarme una maquinilla barata, total para lo que va a durar...:abajo:


¿Alguien sabe de una tienda que venda por internet para comprarla? Parece que filotienda cerró, porque ya no me funciona el enlace

EDITO: He encontrado esta

Tienda online de productos de afeitado clásico - Soloafeitado.com - SoloAfeitado

ahora veo que los cabezales se acaban rompiendo, y que se pueden comprar cabezales de recambio, entonces saldría algo más barato.


----------



## Zhukov (17 Jul 2016)

He decidido que la maquinilla sí que cuenta para la calidad del afeitado, y he decidido no comprar una Merkur, o una Parker que las hacen en India, pensando que lo barato sale caro.


Al final me he decidido por una Mühle R89 Grande Cromo Peine Cerrado por 45 euros, no sé si es caro o barato, pero ya me harté de mirar modelos, y como todos dicen que es la mejor marca y porquetiene el mismo peso que la Edwin Jagger y un mango grande, un centímetro más largo. Con la EJ no estaba del todo satisfecho porque mi barba es muy dura y tenía que apretar para apurar el afeitado y acababa con puntos rojos y algún corte. Cuando llegue veré si es cierto que el cabezal de las Muhle también se puede enroscar al mango de la EJ.

Lo que me gusta de la tienda es que también ofrecen jabones a precios asequibles, la verdad es que estoy un poco harto del jabçon La Toja que es el único que encuentro en el super, y nunca consigo que haga espuma, claro, que yo me afeito a diario y con prisas, por lo que empleo el método de rallaquesos y espumar directamente sobre la cara. He pillado un bote Proraso mentolado 150 ml por 3,85, y por rusofilia unas cuchillas Voskhod.


----------



## Akela 14 (17 Jul 2016)

Pues nada, lo he intentado pero me dejaba la cara con muchos cortes, me compré una Edwin Jagger, luego una Feather con apertura en mariposa, he probado las cuchillas Gillette, las Wilkinson y las Personna del Mercadona y nada, como digo me hacía muchos cortes.

De jabón utilizaba el clásico de la Toja en stick pero hace poco en una tienda vi el Proraso mentolado y me va bien.

Hace poco he comprado esta y estoy contento:

Maquinilla 6 hojas de Carrefour | afeitatest

Saludos.


----------



## JuanMacClane (20 Jul 2016)

Vuestros afeitados serán todo lo bohemios que querais pero poco lonchafinistas.

Ahi va lo que yo uso:
Maquinilla de mi abuelo, que ya no se le ve la marca, un día subiré una foto a ver si alguien me puede decir el modelo
Cuchillas Gillete (5€ el pack ) o BIC (a 1,35 el pack)... se nota la diferencia ,las BIC cortan mucho menos y dura menos también
Jabón en stick La Toja (2€ y pico), una barra me ha durado más de un año y voy a por la siguiente
Brochas: la primera fue del Mercabrona para probar y en navidades pillé una por amazon de una marca española (17€ con peana)

Me afeito 1 vez por semana de media, y la verdad , no tengo la piel sensible pero se nota la diferencia a mejor


----------



## Erich Weiss (20 Jul 2016)

Akela 14 dijo:


> Hace poco he comprado esta y estoy contento:
> 
> Maquinilla 6 hojas de Carrefour | afeitatest



Las mejores que he probado, sin duda.


----------



## euriborfree (20 Jul 2016)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Vuestros afeitados serán todo lo bohemios que querais pero poco lonchafinistas.
> 
> Ahi va lo que yo uso:
> Maquinilla de mi abuelo, que ya no se le ve la marca, un día subiré una foto a ver si alguien me puede decir el modelo
> ...



lo que te ahorras en la maquinilla del abuelo lo pringas en las cuchillas

tu pagas 5€ por un pack de gillette! (5 hojas de afeitar), por 5€ he comprado packs de 100 cuchillas de Rapira a un turco en ebay.
Mi maquinilla me costo casi 3$ en ebay, una china nueva (Rimei), con las cuchillas compenso con creces tu ahorro en la maquinilla, y el jabon, La Toja o Lea/Bea, buenos y baratos. Brocha china sintetica de 3 dolares, la versino china de la Plisson con mango de bambu, es una caricia para la cara


----------



## LuigiDS (21 Jul 2016)

Yo tengo varias muhle R89, merkur hd, la wilkinsin de plástico y la que mejor apurados me saca una gillette slim twist de 65 que pille de segunda mano. Eso sí no viste tanto como las otras


----------



## Chortina Premium (2 Nov 2016)

Soloafeitado echa el cierre y esta de liquidación


----------



## murpi (2 Nov 2016)

Pavement dijo:


> Soloafeitado echa el cierre y esta de liquidación



Gracias por el aviso.

Una pena porque la tienda tenía un servicio de atención al cliente magníico, como pude comprobar personalmente.


----------



## KinderWeno (2 Nov 2016)

Pavement dijo:


> Soloafeitado echa el cierre y esta de liquidación



"Gracias" por avisar, espero no dejarme una pasta, aunque sería capricho, he pasado a afeitarme poco, con shavette, utilizo un bote de Tabac que compré hace creo que 7 años (queda más de la mitad) y de aftershave aloe vera, más barato imposible.
¿Alguien recomienda una shavette BBB?, la que tengo es malilla.


----------



## Doctor Casa (4 Nov 2016)

Gracias por el aviso, me he pillado unos cuantos suministros en Soloafeitado para ir reponiendo.


----------



## chernorat (5 Nov 2016)

Yo también he comprado antes de que cierren. Lástima que no tuviesen recambio de Tabac (he pillado una pastilla de jabón Kent, a ver qué tal) ni que quedase emulsión Myrsol.

De regalo me ha venido un botecito de aftershave de Proraso, todo un detalle.


----------



## Carolo (5 Nov 2016)

Tengo pelo grueso pero me afeito una vez a la semana así que eso de dajarme 100€ como que no. También estoy hasta los huevos de las de plástico que te dejan la cara como un cromo al tercer afeitado. 

¿Cuál es la mejor clásica lonchafinista para empezar? He visto la Edwin Jagger Kelvin Chrome con 5 cuchillas Derby por 18,5€. Pensaba comprar además unas cuchillas Astra que he leído en el post que van finas. ¿Alguna alternativa mejor? 

Y otra cosa, ¿qué tal funcionan las clásicas en zonas complicadas como la nuez?


----------



## euriborfree (6 Nov 2016)

Carolo dijo:


> Tengo pelo grueso pero me afeito una vez a la semana así que eso de dajarme 100€ como que no. También estoy hasta los huevos de las de plástico que te dejan la cara como un cromo al tercer afeitado.
> 
> ¿Cuál es la mejor clásica lonchafinista para empezar? He visto la Edwin Jagger Kelvin Chrome con 5 cuchillas Derby por 18,5€. Pensaba comprar además unas cuchillas Astra que he leído en el post que van finas. ¿Alguna alternativa mejor?
> 
> Y otra cosa, ¿qué tal funcionan las clásicas en zonas complicadas como la nuez?



Yo tengo la Rimei china, ronda los 2 a 3$, tiene unos acabados normaluchos pero el cabezal es decente.

Respecto a la nuez que te puedo decir, son maquinillas con cabezal fijo (no basculante), tienes que se tu quien pille angulo correcto para afeitarte, la nuez es complicada con todas las maquinillas


----------



## Antiparras (7 Nov 2016)

Pues yo llevo lustros tirando el dinero con los recambios de Gillete, que te cobran la cuchilla a precio de centolla gallega, así que estoy evaluando la posibilidad de comprar una maquinilla electrica que merezca la pena, fijo que en menos de una año la tengo amortizada. ¿alguna recomendación?


----------



## Erich Weiss (7 Nov 2016)

Antiparras dijo:


> Pues yo llevo lustros tirando el dinero con los recambios de Gillete, que te cobran la cuchilla a precio de centolla gallega, así que estoy evaluando la posibilidad de comprar una maquinilla electrica que merezca la pena, fijo que en menos de una año la tengo amortizada. ¿alguna recomendación?



Yo te recomiendo que pruebes las cuchillas de seis hojas del Carrefour, son una maravilla, lo mejor que he probado hasta ahora.


----------



## euriborfree (7 Nov 2016)

Antiparras dijo:


> Pues yo llevo lustros tirando el dinero con los recambios de Gillete, que te cobran la cuchilla a precio de centolla gallega, así que estoy evaluando la posibilidad de comprar una maquinilla electrica que merezca la pena, fijo que en menos de una año la tengo amortizada. ¿alguna recomendación?



Philipshave, la mia esta a punto de cumplir 20 años, la mejor inversion


----------



## Zhukov (8 Nov 2016)

Pavement dijo:


> Soloafeitado echa el cierre y esta de liquidación



Gracias por el aviso. Una pena, para una vez que encuentro una tienda con buen surtido y buena página. Me entristece que cierre el negocio porque el servicio era excelente.

He aprovechado para hacer acopio para un año o más. La primera brocha de calidad que me compro en la vida, jabones Proraso, y un surtido de cuchillas rusas.

Por cierto, por pereza y falta de tiempo nunca publiqué mis experiencias. Tengo que decir que mi afeitado ha mejorado con la Muhle de mango largo, aunque sólo sea porque viene con manual de instrucciones y descubrí que me afeitaba mal, la máquina tiene que apoyarse perpendicularmente contra la piel, de modo que deslice sobre la curva del cabezal. Yo afeitaba oblicuamente, y claro, raspaba demasiado.

Pero la máquina mejora. Y las cuchillas he probado algunas que venían de promoción. Creo que dentro de lo que cabe, las diferencias entre cuchillas de marca buena no son muchas, pero entre una cuchilla buena y una mediocre se nota muchísimo.

Al final va a ser que cada persona es un mundo. Es cuestión de probar y encontrar la cuchilla que funcione mejor con tu maquinilla, el jabón que uses, la barba que tengas, y la maña que tengas.


Lo que sí que es imprescindible es el cuenco de espumar. Antes me quejaba de que el jabón La Toja era malo. Ahora veo que era yo el torpe. Si te pones a hacer espuma, tardas un par de minutos, pero si perseveras sale espuma. El truco es echar muy poca agua. En cuanto al jabón, yo corto con un cúter una rodaja fina del stick, o recogo con la punta un poco de jabón del cuenco.

Lo malo es que con el rollo de estar dándole vueltas a la brocha se te alarga el afeitado, por lo que no es recomendable para la gente que va justa de tiempo por las mañanas

El Toja es buen producto y debo reconocer que lubrica más que el Proraso mentolado, pero al final uno se harta siempre de lo mismo y te queda la piel mejor.

El cuenco, compré uno de bambú en el Ikea, es para sopa y tiene el tamaño ideal, además de ser bonito. Pesa poco y si se cae al suelo no se rompe ni raya. . También tienen cuencos de acero cromado, que quedan más bonitos y a juego con el baño, pero son más estrechos y pequeños.


BLANDA MATT Fuente - IKEA


Por cierto. ¿Alguien ha hecho el cálculo de cuánto ahorras con el afeitado clásico?

Yo hago esta cuenta, maquinilla aprarte. 50 cuchillas, una por semana, a 20 céntimos, 10 euros. Brocha buena que te dure un año 10 euros. Jabón, pues pongamos un stick al mes, 25 euros. 


Descontando luz y agua, me sale unos 50 euros al año. Creo que sólo en recambios de la Mach 3 me dejaba 100 euros al año como poco. Y ni te digo si le sumas los botes de espuma.


----------



## Cajero Jefe (8 Nov 2016)

Zhukov dijo:


> Lo que sí que es imprescindible es el cuenco de espumar. Antes me quejaba de que el jabón La Toja era malo. Ahora veo que era yo el torpe. Si te pones a hacer espuma, tardas un par de minutos, pero si perseveras sale espuma. El truco es echar muy poca agua. En cuanto al jabón, yo corto con un cúter una rodaja fina del stick, o recogo con la punta un poco de jabón del cuenco.
> 
> Lo malo es que con el rollo de estar dándole vueltas a la brocha se te alarga el afeitado, por lo que no es recomendable para la gente que va justa de tiempo por las mañanas
> 
> El Toja es buen producto y debo reconocer que lubrica más que el Proraso mentolado, pero al final uno se harta siempre de lo mismo y te queda la piel mejor.



La Toja es un gran jabón, pero lo del stick, una porquería. Te recomiendo que lo cortes en rodajas, como ya haces, y lo metas en un bol, haciéndote un remedo de pastilla de jabón (yo lo hago cortando, humedeciendo y apelmazando tres sticks de una vez). Con eso cargas la brocha en un santiamén y es mucho más cómodo que manejar el stick.

Y si La Toja es bueno, quien visite al Reino Unido (o Irlanda) que se haga con unos cuantos sticks de Palmolive, que es incluso mejor, y más baratuno. En cualquier Tesco de los grandes los venden por 60-70 peniques.


----------



## bric (11 Nov 2016)

Subo el hilo por si alguien a quien pudiera interesar no ha visto que soloafeitado está liquidando. 

Y aprovecho para comentar que hice ayer mi primera compra (a buenas horas, ahora que cierran  ), al rato tenía el nº de seguimiento del envío y esta tarde ya lo he recibido. Así que todo perfecto, buen precio (más aún con los descuentos) y buen servicio.


----------



## Zhukov (17 Nov 2016)

Cajero Jefe dijo:


> La Toja es un gran jabón, pero lo del stick, una porquería.



Amén y gracias por el consejo. El problema que tiene la barra es que es muy soluble. Lo que he visto es que si la dejas de pie y frotas la brocha con ella, o te la pasas por la cara, se derrite como la cera de una vela y se gasta más rápido. 

Por curiosidad he hecho la comparativa de precios. Un sólo recambio para Mach 3 cuesta más de 3 euros y medio y te dura una semana. 

Afeitado clásico 50 euros al año. 

Afeitado con multihojas, en torno a los 200 al año.


Y no es sólo el ahorro, lo que ganas en mejor afeitado, la piel mejor, y te ahorras accidentes escalofriantes. Con las cuchillas clásicas te haces puntitos de sangre y a veces algún corte, pero con una multihoja las consecuencias pueden ser brutales.


----------



## Kurniawan (4 Mar 2019)

Chavales, refloto el jilo porque necesito reemplazar mi Rimei y ya no la encuentro por ningún sitio... la verdad que era un chollaco por apenas 3 euros. ¿Cuál recomendáis ahora? Sin gastarme mucho más, que para eso semos lonchafinistas.


----------



## la_tortue (4 Mar 2019)

Kurniawan dijo:


> Chavales, refloto el jilo porque necesito reemplazar mi Rimei y ya no la encuentro por ningún sitio... la verdad que era un chollaco por apenas 3 euros. ¿Cuál recomendáis ahora? Sin gastarme mucho más, que para eso semos lonchafinistas.



Mira en el hilo de las cuchillas, si recuerdo bien, el otro día se comentó algo sobre una copia de la merkur en eBay.

Enviado desde mi SM-J730F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## euriborfree (4 Mar 2019)

Kurniawan dijo:


> Chavales, refloto el jilo porque necesito reemplazar mi Rimei y ya no la encuentro por ningún sitio... la verdad que era un chollaco por apenas 3 euros. ¿Cuál recomendáis ahora? Sin gastarme mucho más, que para eso semos lonchafinistas.



Te recomendaria... la Rimei otra vez

Aqui tienes la Rimei con mango de plastico
Men’s Traditional Classic Double Edge Chrome Shaving Safety Razor + 1 Blade New 843953076100 | eBay


Otra version de la Rimei
Vintage Useful Durable Men's Manual Hand Safety Razor Double Edge Shaver | eBay

y esta es la que yo tengo y estoy encantado con ella
JT_ Men's Traditional Double-Edge Blade Safety Razor Hair Beard Natty Manual S | eBay

luego si te mandan una diferente a la de la foto pones una reclamacion y recuperas la pasta, que a veces los chinos le echan mucho morro con lo de las fotos, hay una version de la Rimei bastante tosca que me mandaron una vez y tuve que reclamarle al chino.

Si no quieres la Rimei hay una ajustable copia de la Merkur Futur que ronda los 14$, pero los materiales con que esta hecha no me inspiran confianza en su durabilidad

BONUS: La Gillette china,
€ 2.32 48% de DESCUENTO|Gillette Super azul maquinilla de afeitar para hombres cuchillo 1 con 1 hoja oficial auténtica seguridad navajas de afeitar para los hombres afeitado en Maquinillas de afeitar de Belleza y salud en AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group
yo la tengo y es muy suave aunque solo la he usado una vez (tengo varias maquinillas), el punto flojo es el mango de plastico, no me atrae y no tiene la misma rosca que la Rimei por lo que no puedo cambiarle el mango


----------



## Cajero Jefe (4 Mar 2019)

euriborfree dijo:


> Te recomendaria... la Rimei otra vez
> 
> Aqui tienes la Rimei con mango de plastico
> Men’s Traditional Classic Double Edge Chrome Shaving Safety Razor + 1 Blade New 843953076100 | eBay
> ...



La merkur futur china no la recomiendo. Dinero tirado. No ajusta bien. Es una copia estética, el sistema de cierre y graduación es otro, peor, mas tosco.
La Rimei es una compra cojonuda. No hay nada mejor por ese precio.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Eldenegro (5 Mar 2019)

Si vas a buscar por AliExpress y similares mírate las Baili. Yo tengo una que uso para viajes y muy bien

Enviado desde mi dispositivo de geolocalizacion portatil que sirve como telefono


----------



## Chapapote1 (13 Abr 2019)

Buenas a todos. llebaba años con máquina eléctrica y a veces con desechables. Pero me he cansado de la calidad actual de muchas desechables y de la obsolescencia programada de muchas eléctricas.

He vuelto a usar la maquina wilkinson classic y he comprado cuchillas astra platinum. Consigo buen apurado, pero siempre me corto en la zona del cuello. Suelo hacer 3 pasadas sin apenas apretar, pero llevo varios afeitados y me pasa lo mismo. La zona del cuello y a veces la del mentón es una zona difícil donde la hoja pega tirones.

¿Alguna solución?.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (13 Abr 2019)

Chapahai dijo:


> He vuelto a usar la maquina wilkinson classic y he comprado cuchillas astra platinum. Consigo buen apurado, pero siempre me corto en la zona del cuello. Suelo hacer 3 pasadas sin apenas apretar, pero llevo varios afeitados y me pasa lo mismo. La zona del cuello y a veces la del mentón es una zona difícil donde la hoja pega tirones.
> 
> ¿Alguna solución?.



La Experiencia es la madre de la Ciencia.

Eso son los cortes del novato. El gaznate se hace a favor de pelo, variando la inclinación de la maquinilla y con pasadas muy suaves. Paciencia y en una docena de afeitados ya no te cortarás más.


----------



## euriborfree (13 Abr 2019)

Chapahai dijo:


> Buenas a todos. llebaba años con máquina eléctrica y a veces con desechables. Pero me he cansado de la calidad actual de muchas desechables y de la obsolescencia programada de muchas eléctricas.
> 
> He vuelto a usar la maquina wilkinson classic y he comprado cuchillas astra platinum. Consigo buen apurado, pero siempre me corto en la zona del cuello. Suelo hacer 3 pasadas sin apenas apretar, pero llevo varios afeitados y me pasa lo mismo. La zona del cuello y a veces la del mentón es una zona difícil donde la hoja pega tirones.
> 
> ¿Alguna solución?.



La hoja te pega tirones desde el primer uso o ya tiene varios usos?

Por lo demas, te diria lo mismo que el compañero anterior, a favor de pelo y si la maquinilla te resulta agresiva (no la tengo) quiza probar con otro modelo, tienes maquinillas chinas decentes (la Rimei) por poco mas de 2 pavos, pero mirate bien este hilo porque tambien hay maquinillas chinas que en la foto parecen metalicas y son de plastico cromado, en foto dan el pego y en la mano son una burla


----------



## Chapapote1 (13 Abr 2019)

Los tirones son desde el primero uso. Para las patillas y pómulos no tengo problemas. Pero en cuello y mentón lo tengo más difícil. Ahí tengo el pelo más cerrado y duro.


----------



## euriborfree (13 Abr 2019)

Chapahai dijo:


> Los tirones son desde el primero uso. Para las patillas y pómulos no tengo problemas. Pero en cuello y mentón lo tengo más difícil. Ahí tengo el pelo más cerrado y duro.



Un consejo que suelen dar es lavarse la barba antes con jabon y agua caliente, eso ablanda el pelo, hay incluso quien recomienda usar champu para el pelo que dicen que ablanda el pelo


----------



## 999999999 (14 Abr 2019)

Pero tú te crees q estamos por perder el tiempo con esas gilipolleces de pijo añejo

Ale ve


----------



## Brunno (15 Abr 2019)

Zipotako dijo:


> La gente alucinaría con lo efectivo que resulta el jabón de trozo de toda la vida para afeitarse. Sí, el de marca lagarto o el hecho en casa con el aceite usado de cocina.Y deja la cara muy suave.
> 
> Lo llevo usando más de un año y encantado, hoyga!



Se te va a decolorar la piel capulllo


----------



## Mitsou (15 Abr 2019)

Chapahai dijo:


> Buenas a todos. llebaba años con máquina eléctrica y a veces con desechables. Pero me he cansado de la calidad actual de muchas desechables y de la obsolescencia programada de muchas eléctricas.
> 
> He vuelto a usar la maquina wilkinson classic y he comprado cuchillas astra platinum. Consigo buen apurado, pero siempre me corto en la zona del cuello. Suelo hacer 3 pasadas sin apenas apretar, pero llevo varios afeitados y me pasa lo mismo. La zona del cuello y a veces la del mentón es una zona difícil donde la hoja pega tirones.
> 
> ¿Alguna solución?.



Prueba con otras cuchillas, cambia muchísimo de unas a otras. No necesariamente unas te van a ir bien por caras/buenas que sean.
Unas que son bastante suaves, aunque duran menos (al precio que están tampoco es relevante), son las vokshod. A mi me han ido muy bien, puedes pedir un pack con varias marcas e ir probando


----------



## Brunno (15 Abr 2019)

yanpakal dijo:


> yo si me afeito una vez a la semana(modo estar en paro), hacia un pasado rapido con la maquina de cortar el pelo y luego cuchilla
> 
> las cuchillas pillo de las de gillete desechables de 3 hojas, como las hojas son de bastante calidad me duran mucho, 3 o 4 meses, y siempre tengo una mas nueva y una que ya tiene igual 5 o 6 meses, uso siempre primero la vieja para quitar lo gordo pasando a pelo(a contrapelo no que ya esta hecha mierda) y luego ya la mas nueva para apurar mas
> 
> ...



Pero.....
Todavía usáis giyet?
Después de sus maraviyosos anuncios anti-hombre??


Iros a pedo joer!!


----------



## Brunno (15 Abr 2019)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> Lo flipo, yo a partir del tercer afeitado ya noto que desliza peor y tengo más riesgo de cortarme. Hasta la fecha solo las del Carrefour de seis hojas me dan un resultado muy superior al resto, pero tendré que darle una oportunidad a la del Lidl.



Os vais a hacer daaaño...!

Yo con una filips de 2cabezales, eléctrica, 40años funcionando, 
In cre i ble
Lonchafinismo supremm


----------



## Chapapote1 (19 Abr 2019)

He seguido algunos de vuestros consejos y no lo soluciono del todo. Me he echado champú antes del jabón de afeitar Es cierto que ablanda la piel, pero a la segunda pasada transversal 6 minicortes en el cuello.

Apenas aprieto y en los pómulos me sigue irritando algo la piel. Al pasarme el alumbre pica bastante incluso en zonas que no me he cortado.

Parece que para no cortarme tengo que ir antes a la sauna para que la maquina pase como si fuera el culito de un bebé. El problema de esto es que parece un arte. Requiere tiempo y dinero, para qué negarlo. No lo veo apto por si tienes prisa para ir al curro y tienes 10m máximo para afeitarse por la mañana todo dormido.

Con una desechable cutrilla de 3 o más hojas tienes menos irritación y tardas la mitad de tiempo en afeitarte. Si no fuera por la obsolescencia programa de las máquinas eléctricas baratas, seguiría con éstas.

Lo único que me queda por probar es otra máquina y el kit ése de varios fabricantes para ver qué cuchilla se adapta mejor. Como pruebe las famosas feather me quedan cicatrices en la cara. 

Lo malo de esto es que iba a hacer ejercicio y si sudo, no veas como pica la piel.


----------



## Cosmopolita (19 Abr 2019)

euriborfree dijo:


> Un consejo que suelen dar es lavarse la barba antes con jabon y agua caliente, eso ablanda el pelo, hay incluso quien recomienda usar champu para el pelo que dicen que ablanda el pelo



Sobre todo hay que dejar la espuma 1-2 minutos para que ablande la barba. 

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## uzbxa (21 Abr 2019)

Chapahai dijo:


> No lo veo apto por si tienes prisa para ir al curro y tienes 10m máximo para afeitarse por la mañana todo dormido.



10 minutos es precisamente lo que tardo en afeitarme con mi rimei, contando el tiempo para limpiarla cuidadosamente después del afeitado.


----------



## Chapapote1 (3 May 2019)

Refloto. A la tercera pasada me suelo hacer unos 5 cortes de media con las astra premium. He pillado las shark super chrome que dicen que son más suaves y aptas para novatos. A ver qué tal.


----------



## chernorat (3 May 2019)

Con esas Shark a mí me ha ido muy bien.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (3 May 2019)

Chapahai dijo:


> Refloto. A la tercera pasada me suelo hacer unos 5 cortes de media con las astra premium. He pillado las shark super chrome que dicen que son más suaves y aptas para novatos. A ver qué tal.



no son las hojas, es la maquina, yo con las astra no me corto nunca.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (3 May 2019)

Chapahai dijo:


> He seguido algunos de vuestros consejos y no lo soluciono del todo. Me he echado champú antes del jabón de afeitar Es cierto que ablanda la piel, pero a la segunda pasada transversal 6 minicortes en el cuello.
> 
> Apenas aprieto y en los pómulos me sigue irritando algo la piel. Al pasarme el alumbre pica bastante incluso en zonas que no me he cortado.




No uses champu... eso es una mierda... No estas haciendo la espuma bien... COmo la espuma no es buena... te rozas las cara.
Me juego un brazo a que entre el champu y la poca espuma que haces.. es casi liquida.... eso no crea una capa protectora.. y cuando pasas la cucchilla es casi como si lo hicieras en seco. Si te haces muchoss cortes es porque mete la cuchilla en un angulo muy cerrado.... tienes que desarrollar un poco de juego de muñeca. Despues echarte una locion after-shave.

Te pica la jeta por todo eso.. y una vez hecho el estropicio no cierras el poro... Tienes pinta de tener piel sensible atopica o algo asi.. como yo. Usa uno que no tenga alcohol...que es lo que te hace esa reaccion. Habria que ver el jabon que te pones... yo uso La Toja siendo lo unico catalan que entra en mi casa... y por no reventarme la cara.






A mi juicio lo que haces mal es esto....


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (4 May 2019)

yo utilizo la toja, espuma en spray, normalmente el aloe vera, pero ahora he comprado por probar una variedad nueva que ha salido, se llama protect 7, te deja la cara suavecita.

la toja es henkel, alemana, parte del oligopolio mundial de los 4.


----------



## ktini (4 May 2019)

No se si lo habréis puesto, me imagino que si.

En aliexpress está en promo la clon de la merkur futur por 9€ con una pinta exquisita.

La encontré buscando shaving razor. Tiene bastantes buenas criticas.


----------



## Chapapote1 (4 May 2019)

@*Lord en el Centeno Gracias por los consejos. El fallo es la forma de hacer la espuma. Yo cogía la brocha y mojada sacaba espuma con la barra como si fuera una batidora. Pero veo que la barra de jabón hay que dársela en la cara y luego sacar jabón desde ahí. 

Sobre la forma de afeitarse más o menos hacía lo mismo. EL jabón de afeitar es de la marca Lea. Estuve en el mercadona y era el único que había.*


----------



## euriborfree (4 May 2019)

ktini dijo:


> No se si lo habréis puesto, me imagino que si.
> 
> En aliexpress está en promo la clon de la merkur futur por 9€ con una pinta exquisita.
> 
> La encontré buscando shaving razor. Tiene bastantes buenas criticas.



Yo la compre hace un año por unos 6€, despues le pegaron un subidon hacia los 15$ y ahora esta bajando lentamente porque hay un clon de las clasicas Gillette ajustables, la Ming Shi 3000 que esta obteniendo buenas reviews

me gusta pero no confio mucho en los materiales que usaron, en el tornillo aprecio un residuo metalico con el uso y crel que se esta comiendo el tornillo, ademas como la cabeza es bastante gorda se hace dificil el afeitado debajo de la nariz


----------



## ktini (4 May 2019)

euriborfree dijo:


> Yo la compre hace un año por unos 6€, despues le pegaron un subidon hacia los 15$ y ahora esta bajando lentamente porque hay un clon de las clasicas Gillette ajustables, la Ming Shi 3000 que esta obteniendo buenas reviews
> 
> me gusta pero no confio mucho en los materiales que usaron, en el tornillo aprecio un residuo metalico con el uso y crel que se esta comiendo el tornillo, ademas como la cabeza es bastante gorda se hace dificil el afeitado debajo de la nariz



Cual es más agresiva? Me refiero en cuanto a corte.

Yo tengo una ej barley de hace ya como 8 años y se me queda corta, necesito mas angulo.


----------



## euriborfree (4 May 2019)

ktini dijo:


> Cual es más agresiva? Me refiero en cuanto a corte.
> 
> Yo tengo una ej barley de hace ya como 8 años y se me queda corta, necesito mas angulo.



No tengo la ming shi 3000 de la que hablo por lo que no puedo comparar

el clon de la futur es regulable, a mi me resulta satisfactoria, pero tambien tengo una Rimei de 3$ con la que estoy encantado.


----------



## 999999999 (5 May 2019)

Frikis del afeitado
Son ganas de hacer el chorra

Y en vez de coche, diligencia de caballos


----------



## Chapapote1 (11 May 2019)

Bueno. He hecho todo el ritual.

Palancana con agua caliente. Me mojo primero la barba y ahí limpio la chuchilla por cada pasada. Jabón bien echado por la cara. Las famosas 3 pasadas como se ve en los vídeos y ahora con chuchillas shark super chrome que son más suaves que las otras.

Si bien ya no me dejo la cara como al principio. Nunca evito 2-3 cortes y la piel irritada. Aunque no apriete, siempre necesito repasar ciertas zonas o es como si me afeitara con una eléctrica cutre. No es como en los vídeos que lo hacen en una simple pasada y se va todo. En la zona del mentón por ejemplo necesito repasos o no apura bien. Esto y debido a tener que hacer 3 pasadas completas es lo que me origina irritación en la piel.

El material usado es el siguiente:

Mango Wilkinson classic
Hojas Shark super chrome. Antes Astra Platinum
Jabón de afeitar Lea
Brocha con pelo animal (me costó más de 10€)
Piedra de Alumbra
Bálsamo post afeitado Cien del lidl

El afeitado es cada 2 días.

Con una de 6 hojas desechable lo bueno que tiene es que puedo pasar a contrapelo en casi todos los sitios. Por lo que evito irritación y más rápido. Aunque lo más cómodo para mí son las eléctricas. Más rápido y sin necesidad de usar cremas, etc.... Pero con éstas te tienes que afeitar cada día, ya que aunque pilles una buena, no apura igual que un afeitado corriente.

Pero aquí viene lo interesante. Las desechables cada vez tienen más obsolescencia programada. He visto que ciertas marcas baratas buenas las quitan para venderte otras peores. En 3 afeitados las tienes que cambiar y ya no apuran igual. Por no hablar que exige comprar muchos repuestos. No es lo mismo afeitarse una vez a la semana, que cada 2 días. la gillete famosa es la fusion ésa, pero la que más caro sale en repuestos.

Las eléctricas cada vez tienen más obsolescencia programada. Marcas que las cuchillas no duran nada, apuran menos que antes, baterías que mueren al poco tiempo. Tuve una vieja que duró 10 años. Ahora o te dejas mucho dinero o las asequibles tienen un periodo corto de caducidad.

Lo bueno del afeitado clásico es que afeitarse para 1 año sale más barato. Pero exige más tiempo y un resultado que a todo el mundo no le gustará.

Ya por último no sé si es que soy muy zoquete, es mi piel, que es de niña o necesito material premium. Pero cada vez me parece más un coñazo.


----------



## pulgui (11 May 2019)

Yo el otro día me afeité con jabón lagarto sólido y vi que la cuchilla no deslizaba nada mal.

No es broma.


----------



## Roque III (12 May 2019)

Joder, leyendoos me siento agradecido de mi piel y mi habilidad para el afeitado, yo me afeito con shavette sin espuma ni nada, y en mi vida me he hecho un solo corte (llevo 2 años haciéndolo), y rara vez se me irrita la piel.

Incluso, no pocas veces me he afeitado medio borracho (típica situación de que te vas de cañas, y antes de salir por la noche te apañas), y nunca me ha pasado nada. Además, suelo usar de las cuchillas más afiladas que hay, algunas veces feather, pero por precio suelo usar laser.

Nunca se me olvidará una vez que se la dejé a un amigo, que se afeita con maquinilla tradicional, y le tuve que terminar de afeitar yo porque se estaba desgraciando la cara.


----------



## euriborfree (12 May 2019)

ramos681 dijo:


> Joder, leyendoos me siento agradecido de mi piel y mi habilidad para el afeitado, yo me afeito con shavette sin espuma ni nada, y en mi vida me he hecho un solo corte (llevo 2 años haciéndolo), y rara vez se me irrita la piel.
> 
> Incluso, no pocas veces me he afeitado medio borracho (típica situación de que te vas de cañas, y antes de salir por la noche te apañas), y nunca me ha pasado nada. Además, suelo usar de las cuchillas más afiladas que hay, algunas veces feather, pero por precio suelo usar laser.
> 
> Nunca se me olvidará una vez que se la dejé a un amigo, que se afeita con maquinilla tradicional, y le tuve que terminar de afeitar yo porque se estaba desgraciando la cara.



A ver, osea que me estas diciendo que te afeitas

-Con *shavette*
-*Sin espuma de confort*
-Con una cuchilla *Feather*
-Y hasta *borracho*

y no te cortas

¿y cuantas nominaciones a los Oscars tiene esa peli?


----------



## Pepe la rana (12 May 2019)

Me han regalado esto:






¿Merece la pena o es una porquería? 
Soy nuevo en el mundillo este del afeitado clásico, si quisiera iniciarme que me faltaría. 
Gracias.


----------



## singermorning (12 May 2019)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Me han regalado esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues te faltaria jabon, aftersahve y cuchillas, basicamente. Comprate una barra de Lea o La Toja y alfun aftershave para ir probando.
No es mal equipamiento. El cuenco se me antoja chiquito, y la brocha quizas pinche un poco... pero no esta mal.


----------



## 999999999 (12 May 2019)

euriborfree dijo:


> A ver, osea que me estas diciendo que te afeitas
> 
> -Con *shavette*
> -*Sin espuma de confort*
> ...



Y lo hace, según él, en 10' (aunque tarde casi 20')

Anda y a correr con tantas chorradas...

Maquinillas desechables y espuma y a correr en 5'


----------



## euriborfree (12 May 2019)

999999999 dijo:


> Y lo hace, según él, en 10' (aunque tarde casi 20')
> 
> Anda y a correr con tantas chorradas...
> 
> Maquinillas desechables y espuma y a correr en 5'



No veo mencion al tiempo en ese mensaje, no obstante me he fijado que tambien dice que usa cuchillas de la marca Laser

Las Feather son de las mas afiladas, pero las Laser son bastante malas, la tipica cuchilla que te pega tirones a los 2 o 3 usos, y o tiene irritacion.

Si es cierto este tio tiene la cara de cuero de ubrique, cuando muera haran una cartera con sus 2 carrillos


----------



## Roque III (12 May 2019)

euriborfree dijo:


> No veo mencion al tiempo en ese mensaje, no obstante me he fijado que tambien dice que usa cuchillas de la marca Laser
> 
> Las Feather son de las mas afiladas, pero las Laser son bastante malas, la tipica cuchilla que te pega tirones a los 2 o 3 usos, y o tiene irritacion.
> 
> Si es cierto este tio tiene la cara de cuero de ubrique, cuando muera haran una cartera con sus 2 carrillos



Te aseguro que es verdad, no tengo necesidad para mentir. El tiempo necesario, pues no te se decir, voy con calma aunque como no uso espuma, tardo lo mismo aproximadamente que tarda la gente que veo en afeitarse con una maquinilla de doble filo.

La espuma la usaba en un principio, pero no me gusta porque dificulta la visión con exactitud de la piel, por lo que sentía que tenía mayor riesgo, luego me pasé a la emulsión de myrsol, y la verdad que me gustó bastante, pero por dejadez algún día me afeité solo con agua y vi que todo iba bien, y como soy un poco dejado, pues me he seguido afeitando solo con agua.

Cuchillas, he usado Feather, laser, treet classic y elios, esta última solo una vez, porque menuda basura de cuchillas. Las feather son un gustazo, pero es que se me hacen muy caras, y las laser son las que más uso, se que son poco duraderas, pero solo uso una vez cada filo, así que me da un poco igual (las feather las uso 2 veces), y me sale el paquete de 10 a 1€. Las treet classic, no están mal, pero son un poco duras.

También he usado un kamisori "vintage" unas cuantas veces, pero me aburre muchísimo todo el cuidado que conlleva una navaja tradicional.

Ah, y una aclaración, estando borracho lo que hago es un "repaso rápido", sin contrapelo ni nada.


----------



## Chapapote1 (15 Jul 2019)

Os comento mi experiencia después de un par de meses con el afeitado clásico. Tardas un tiempo en pillarle el truco. Entre 10 y 20 afeitados. No es tan rápido como la gente comenta.

Si tienes la piel sensible y barba dura, siempre tendrás tendencia a tener cortes. A veces mínimos, otras veces más grandes. Pero esto al menos me pasaba con las multihojas desechables. Puede que con una Erwin Jagger o Merkur podría tener mejor resultado. Pero de momento no voy a probar. Siempre con agua caliente.

La ventaja es que el apurado suele ser bueno si coges unas cuchillas decentes. Lo malo también es el tiempo que tardas en afeitarte. Mínimo suelo tardo 15 minutos. Si tengo prisa el riesgo de cortes aumenta exponencialmente. En mi opinión esto es lo más negativo de todo. Yo me afeito cada 2 días y siempre después del horario lectivo. El que se levante a currar con prisas y dormido, cuidado con esto.

Ahora hablemos de las cuchillas. Sólo he usado 3 marcas. Las wilkinson, las astra premium y las shark super chrome. Las Wilkinson me parecieron bastante malas. Las astra premium una vez le pillas el callo, cortan bastante bien. Las shark super chrome son las mejores para novatos al ser más suaves, pero no apuran tanto como las Astra. Para el que tenga dudas, la marca que cumple las 3 b, suele ser las Astra premium. A mí me suelen durar 3 afeitados. No más.

Si he vuelto a afeitarme como lo haría mi abuelo, ha sido por la obsolescencia programada de lo habitual para afeitarse. A mí me gustaban las eléctricas, pero tienen un negociete montado con los recambios que duran pocos meses. Modelos de philips que son cutre chinos, baterías que duran un suspiro.......

Sobre las desechables, estoy viendo que ya no las hacen igual que antaño. Recuerdo comprar de marcas blancas de 3 y 6 hojas y las sustituyen por otras de peor calidad. Si te vas por la buenas, al afeitarme cada 2 días saldría un dinero curioso al año. Si sigo con esto es simplemente porque es menos malo que las otras opciones.


----------



## Fermoselle (18 Jul 2019)

Chapahai dijo:


> Bueno. He hecho todo el ritual.
> 
> Palancana con agua caliente. Me mojo primero la barba y ahí limpio la chuchilla por cada pasada. Jabón bien echado por la cara. Las famosas 3 pasadas como se ve en los vídeos y ahora con chuchillas shark super chrome que son más suaves que las otras.
> 
> ...







Comprate Cuchillas "Laser Platinum" de un solo uso 200 cochillas 8 euros , todos los dias estrenas una .


----------



## euriborfree (18 Jul 2019)

Fermoselle dijo:


> Comprate Cuchillas "Laser Platinum" de un solo uso 200 cochillas 8 euros , todos los dias estrenas una .



donde las compras tan baratas? yo llegue a comprar en ebay hace unos años 200 supermax por 7.50€ a un vendedor que ya no esta, las peores cuchillas que he probado exceptuando las chinas que ni me atrevo a probar


----------



## Fermoselle (18 Jul 2019)

euriborfree dijo:


> donde las compras tan baratas? yo llegue a comprar en ebay hace unos años 200 supermax por 7.50€ a un vendedor que ya no esta, las peores cuchillas que he probado exceptuando las chinas que ni me atrevo a probar




En Madrid en Montane y en Valencia Casa Rofriguez


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (19 Jul 2019)

euriborfree dijo:


> No veo mencion al tiempo en ese mensaje, no obstante me he fijado que tambien dice que usa cuchillas de la marca Laser
> 
> Las Feather son de las mas afiladas, pero las Laser son bastante malas, la tipica cuchilla que te pega tirones a los 2 o 3 usos, y o tiene irritacion.
> 
> Si es cierto este tio tiene la cara de cuero de ubrique, cuando muera haran una cartera con sus 2 carrillos



Yo las cuchillas solo las uso una vez sean de la marca que sean ya que no son nada caras, por menos de 20 pavos tienes 200. Sin embargo, cuando usaba las match 3 y similares intentaba sacarles los maximos usos posibles porque aquí hablamos de 16 pavos cuatro cuchillas.

No seaís agarrados coño que las hojas tradicionales son super económicas, vuestra cara os lo agradecerá.


----------



## chernorat (20 Jul 2019)

Cada cuchilla las uso tres veces: por un lado, por el otro y un último afeitado volteando la cuchilla y usando los dos lados.


----------



## Chapapote1 (31 Jul 2019)

Pregunto. ¿Qué cuchillas compro?. Iba a comprar 100 de astra platinum. Pero las astra las hace gillete y actualmente por su propaganda NWO no es lo mejor para el hombre.

Busco cuchillas que no sean caras y apuren bien sin que corten como una Katana. Actualmente uso las shark superchrome.


----------



## euriborfree (31 Jul 2019)

Chapahai dijo:


> Pregunto. ¿Qué cuchillas compro?. Iba a comprar 100 de astra platinum. Pero las astra las hace gillete y actualmente por su propaganda NWO no es lo mejor para el hombre.
> 
> Busco cuchillas que no sean caras y apuren bien sin que corten como una Katana. Actualmente uso las shark superchrome.



Depende de tu tipo de piel y de como sea tu barba, es dificil hacer una recomendacion a ciegas pues la cuchilla que le va bien a uno le puede ir fatal a otro.

Podrias contarnos que tal te van las Shark superchrome y como es tu barba, si tienes pelos como duros alambres o blandos como el pelo de un hindú y alguien que haya probado varias podria decirte algo.

Yo apenas he probado 2 marcas y no me considero capacitado para recomendartelas


----------



## favelados (31 Jul 2019)

La competencia en Moscú de la fabrica de San Petersburgo comprada por Gillette



Mostochlegmash. Cuchillas Rusas


*Las Rapira Platinum o las Swedish steel.. A mí me gustan mas estas últimas, antes habia un ruso que las vendía por eBay


----------



## Chapapote1 (31 Jul 2019)

euriborfree dijo:


> Depende de tu tipo de piel y de como sea tu barba, es dificil hacer una recomendacion a ciegas pues la cuchilla que le va bien a uno le puede ir fatal a otro.
> 
> Podrias contarnos que tal te van las Shark superchrome y como es tu barba, si tienes pelos como duros alambres o blandos como el pelo de un hindú y alguien que haya probado varias podria decirte algo.
> 
> Yo apenas he probado 2 marcas y no me considero capacitado para recomendartelas



Barba dura, casi cerrada del todo y piel de niña. Lo que ocurre es lo que dices, cada uno que hace un análisis pone una cosa mejor que la otra. Si compro algo que no va bien, me quedo con las cuchillas Las super chrome me van bien, pero me gustaba más las astra porque apuraban mejor con menos pasadas.

Están las shark saintless que dicen que apuran mucho, pero no tengo referencias. Las derby parece que hay bastante gente que dicen que son malas.





favelados dijo:


> La competencia en Moscú de la fabrica de San Petersburgo comprada por Gillette
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ésas que dices las venden en amazon. Pero son 13€ respecto a los 8€ que salen las shark. Sobre referencias no he visto por la red. Al menos en español nada más que lo has puesto.


----------



## uzbxa (31 Jul 2019)

Chapahai dijo:


> Las derby parece que hay bastante gente que dicen que son malas.



Depende, a mi, cuando las probé, me iban bien, a cambio las astras no y las shark peor.




Chapahai dijo:


> Ésas que dices las venden en amazon. Pero son 13€ respecto a los 8€ que salen las shark. Sobre referencias no he visto por la red. Al menos en español nada más que lo has puesto.



El ultimo pedido de 100 rapiras platinum lux lo hice en noviembre de 2017 en ebay y me costó 9,61€.


----------



## Menchi (31 Jul 2019)

favelados dijo:


> La competencia en Moscú de la fabrica de San Petersburgo comprada por Gillette
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Que las Rapira y las Vodstok las ha comprado Gillette?

Me cago en su puta vida y en los monopolios de los cojones.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (31 Jul 2019)

Chapahai dijo:


> Barba dura, casi cerrada del todo y piel de niña. Lo que ocurre es lo que dices, cada uno que hace un análisis pone una cosa mejor que la otra. Si compro algo que no va bien, me quedo con las cuchillas Las super chrome me van bien, pero me gustaba más las astra porque apuraban mejor con menos pasadas.
> 
> Están las shark saintless que dicen que apuran mucho, pero no tengo referencias. Las derby parece que hay bastante gente que dicen que son malas.
> 
> ...



Las Personna ven muy bien y son muy agradecidas con la piel. Así de primeras te recomendaría Feather porque en apurado son lo mejorcito, pero si eres de piel delicada mejor Personna que no son tan agresivas y apuran bien.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (31 Jul 2019)

Menchi dijo:


> ¿Que las Rapira y las Vodstok las ha comprado Gillette?
> 
> Me cago en su puta vida y en los monopolios de los cojones.



No, a lo que se refiere el forero es que Rapira y Vodstok son competencia de la fábrica que compró Gillette que es donde se elaboran las cuchillas Astra. Así que puedes comprar Rapira con toda la tranquilidad del mundo.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (31 Jul 2019)

Es más barato dejarse las barbas a lo silvestre y además follarás con más chortinas.

Lo malo es esa fase entre 1-3 semanas donde tienes aspecto demigrante (ni barba buena, ni barba de 3 dias) y además te pica a rabiar.


----------



## Palpatine (31 Jul 2019)

Ir al barbero todas las semanas para afeitarte y repasarte el pelo manda, tomad nota betillas ! Saludos a mi peluquero david


----------



## Chortina Premium (1 Ago 2019)

RBP dijo:


> Ir al barbero todas las semanas para afeitarte y repasarte el pelo manda, tomad nota betillas ! Saludos a mi peluquero david



No homo  


Es broma


----------



## Registrador (1 Ago 2019)

RBP dijo:


> Ir al barbero todas las semanas para afeitarte y repasarte el pelo manda, tomad nota betillas ! Saludos a mi peluquero david



Cuanto gastas al año en barbero? Has tenido que vender las golden cadenas?


----------



## Espectrum (1 Ago 2019)

favelados dijo:


> Yo uso el stick de La Toja... me dura bastante mas de seis meses (no me afeito mas de 3 veces a la semana=
> 
> El jabón de ducha tb lo uso en stick, corto la pastilla en tres sticks, uno a lo ancho, después dos a lo largo y envuelvo en plastico...
> 
> ...



La madre del cordero que nivel de ahorrismo!!!!!!


----------



## Palpatine (1 Ago 2019)

Registrador dijo:


> Cuanto gastas al año en barbero? Has tenido que vender las golden cadenas?



Joder son 12 euros a la semana haz la cuenta, hay que ir siempre bien vestido y aseado


----------



## euriborfree (1 Ago 2019)

RBP dijo:


> Joder son 12 euros a la semana haz la cuenta, hay que ir siempre bien vestido y aseado



Y no sabes afeitarte tu mismo? Te afeitas solo una vez a la semana? entonces solo iras bien aseado ese dia de la semana.

Son 12 euros mas el desplazamiento al barbero, esperar turno, que ejecute y regreses a tus quehaceres, un tiempo del que no todo el mundo dispone


----------



## Palpatine (1 Ago 2019)

euriborfree dijo:


> Y no sabes afeitarte tu mismo? Te afeitas solo una vez a la semana? entonces solo iras bien aseado ese dia de la semana.
> 
> Son 12 euros mas el desplazamiento al barbero, esperar turno, que ejecute y regreses a tus quehaceres, un tiempo del que no todo el mundo dispone



Llevo barba, todas las semanas me la perfilo, me pilla de paso, le va bien al tio, solo coge con cita previa


----------



## euriborfree (1 Ago 2019)

RBP dijo:


> Llevo barba, todas las semanas me la perfilo, me pilla de paso, le va bien al tio, solo coge con cita previa



Sin acritud, entonces usted sobra en este hilo, no se afeita, se recorta la barba

no practica el lonchafinismo, gasta (12€x52 semanas=) 624€ al año en recortar la barba

Titulo del hilo: Afeitado bohemio y lonchafinista ;-)


----------



## Fermoselle (1 Ago 2019)

euriborfree dijo:


> Depende de tu tipo de piel y de como sea tu barba, es dificil hacer una recomendacion a ciegas pues la cuchilla que le va bien a uno le puede ir fatal a otro.
> 
> Podrias contarnos que tal te van las Shark superchrome y como es tu barba, si tienes pelos como duros alambres o blandos como el pelo de un hindú y alguien que haya probado varias podria decirte algo.
> 
> Yo apenas he probado 2 marcas y no me considero capacitado para recomendartelas



Las shark super chrome , me resultan asperas no cortan poco , las Super Inox son mas suaves y me duran tres afeitados.


----------



## Registrador (1 Ago 2019)

RBP dijo:


> Joder son 12 euros a la semana haz la cuenta, hay que ir siempre bien vestido y aseado



624 eurazos al año espero que el bueno de David te la chupe o algo payo.


----------



## Chapapote1 (29 Ago 2019)

Lo refloto. En las review siempre ponen que las chuchillas duran muchas veces entre 8 y 10 afeitados. En mi caso he descubierto que eso es falso. La media son 3 afeitados por cada hoja.

El que dice eso debe de tener 4 pelos y debe de ser panchito. En mi caso si estiro 4 afeitados ya parece que me estoy afeitando con papel de lija de los tirones que mete la cuchilla a la piel.


----------



## euriborfree (29 Ago 2019)

Chapahai dijo:


> Lo refloto. En las review siempre ponen que las chuchillas duran muchas veces entre 8 y 10 afeitados. En mi caso he descubierto que eso es falso. La media son 3 afeitados por cada hoja.
> 
> El que dice eso debe de tener 4 pelos y debe de ser panchito. En mi caso si estiro 4 afeitados ya parece que me estoy afeitando con papel de lija de los tirones que mete la cuchilla a la piel.



Yo la primera cuchilla que use me duro 10 afeitados y era una cuchilla china, no tengo cuatro pelos pero lo que hago despues de cada afeitado es secar la cuchilla y 'asentar' el filo sobre la toalla y de esa forma me duran mas las cuchillas y no se me oxidan, hay cuchillas a las que he llegado a sacarles 20 afeitados a base de cuidarlas, es importante que para sacarlas no las frotes, tambien seco la maquinilla pero no me complico mucho, con meter las piezas en los bolsillos del albornoz se van secando, la cuchilla la pongo en la toalla, doblo la toalla sobre la cuchilla pero no froto o se perderia el recubrimiento protector, con eso ya esta seca, 3 o 4 pasadas de asentado en el filo y la guardo para la siguiente vez, apenas son unos segundos lo que tardo, si lo guardas humedo puedes obtener oxido en la cuchilla y/o la maquinilla


----------



## Chapapote1 (29 Sep 2019)

Gracias por responder. Ahora seco la cuchilla al terminar. Pero de esta manera saco unos 5 afeitados. Nada más.


----------



## asiqué (29 Sep 2019)

yo uso unas cuchillas marca Cien del lidl, vienen un monton en una bolsa, son de 2 cuchillas y plastico azul , y ni jabon ni ostias, cuando salgo de la ducha me paso la maquinilla y punto. Truco lonchafinista; cuando las usas unas cuantas veces pierden el filo, pues yo lo que hago es pasar un afilador plano de diamante y vuelven a cortar como cuando son nuevas


----------



## abiba (17 Nov 2019)

Desde hace 16 años barba de 1 semana máximo 2, cuidada todas las semanas, la recorto con la misma maquinilla que uso para darme un rapado mensualmente. Con un pequeño espejo en la ducha.... niquelado. A mi contraria le mola más que afeitado y una vez que me la quité hasta los clientes me decían que me la dejara, eso sí hay que cuidarla para no ir hecho un Pablo Iglesias. Te ahorras una pasta, tiempo, no te arrasas la cara con la puta maquinilla y no apoyas a los manginas maricones que las venden (gillete y demás escoria)


----------



## Leovigildo (18 Nov 2019)

Me vuelvo a dejar caer por aquí. ¿Cómo asentáis o mantenéis el filo de las cuchillas? 

Con las Feather que uso, al terminar las seco con una toalla apretando por ambos lados pinzando con los dedos índice y pulgar, y si me da la vena a veces antes de usar hago lo propio con papel de WC y alcohol para desinfectar una reciclada o que no pude secar bien por prisa o pereza. 

Por lo general mis 3-4 afeitados a cada cuchilla se le saca sin problemas aunque no los cuento porque sólo cambio cuando realmente noto que ha perdido mucho filo. Depende y mucho de cómo esté de preparada la piel y el pelo (aka, hidratado y precalentado con toalla para tal menester) o si es en seco sin jabón ni nada.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (18 Nov 2019)

Leovigildo dijo:


> Me vuelvo a dejar caer por aquí. ¿Cómo asentáis o mantenéis el filo de las cuchillas?
> 
> Con las Feather que uso, al terminar las seco con una toalla apretando por ambos lados pinzando con los dedos índice y pulgar, y si me da la vena a veces antes de usar hago lo propio con papel de WC y alcohol para desinfectar una reciclada o que no pude secar bien por prisa o pereza.
> 
> Por lo general mis 3-4 afeitados a cada cuchilla se le saca sin problemas aunque no los cuento porque sólo cambio cuando realmente noto que ha perdido mucho filo. Depende y mucho de cómo esté de preparada la piel y el pelo (aka, hidratado y precalentado con toalla para tal menester) o si es en seco sin jabón ni nada.



Yo me afeito y las tiro a tomar por culo, por el precio que tienen una cuchilla por afeitado.


----------



## euriborfree (18 Nov 2019)

Leovigildo dijo:


> Me vuelvo a dejar caer por aquí. ¿Cómo asentáis o mantenéis el filo de las cuchillas?
> 
> Con las Feather que uso, al terminar las seco con una toalla apretando por ambos lados pinzando con los dedos índice y pulgar, y si me da la vena a veces antes de usar hago lo propio con papel de WC y alcohol para desinfectar una reciclada o que no pude secar bien por prisa o pereza.
> 
> Por lo general mis 3-4 afeitados a cada cuchilla se le saca sin problemas aunque no los cuento porque sólo cambio cuando realmente noto que ha perdido mucho filo. Depende y mucho de cómo esté de preparada la piel y el pelo (aka, hidratado y precalentado con toalla para tal menester) o si es en seco sin jabón ni nada.



Yo lo que hago es poner la hoja de afeitar sobre una toalla,la doblo tapando y no froto, como mucho presiono no un poco para que le quite la humedad

Seguidamente tomo la cuchilla con los dedos indice y pulgar y realizo el asentado de la cuchilla como hacen los barberos con las navajas, pasando en una direccion y la contraria sobre un trozo de tela vaquera o sobre la misma toalla, 5 a 10 pasadas con cada filo y la guardo en su papelito o si tengo prisa la vuelvo a montar en la maquinilla seca.

Para secar la maquinilla segun la voy desmontando meto las piezas en el bolsillo del albornoz.


----------



## 01001 (18 Nov 2019)

Cuando empleas hojas desechables también ayuda a sacarles más afeitados saber como pasar la cuchilla, rápido y sin apretar, de otro modo aunque estés usando una hoja nueva va a pegar tirones.


----------



## Registrador (22 Ene 2020)

Refloto el hilo, porque veo que aun hay gente en este foro que se afeita con maquinilla de plastico desechable (putos pringados)


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (22 Ene 2020)

Registrador dijo:


> Refloto el hilo, porque veo que aun hay gente en este foro que se afeita con maquinilla de plastico desechable (putos pringados)



Afeitarse con eléctricas, multihojas y desechables, y darse cremitas o bálsamos es de mariconas progres cagasemen.

Shavette, maquinilla tradicional, navaja barbera, brocha de tejón silver tip, jabón LEA, after Floïd mentolado vigoroso y chorretón generoso de Varón Dandy MANDAN.

Aprended a afeitaros como hombres de una puta vez atajo de maricones que os meto una hostia y os descoyunto la cabeza.


----------



## JuanMacClane (23 Ene 2020)

Registrador dijo:


> Refloto el hilo, porque veo que aun hay gente en este foro que se afeita con maquinilla de plastico desechable (putos pringados)



Además de contribuir al cambio climático, ya que se utiliza plástico.


----------



## Registrador (23 Ene 2020)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Además de contribuir al cambio climático, ya que se utiliza plástico.



Estoy seguro q la zorra de Greta se afeita el potorro con maquinilla de plastico.


----------



## euriborfree (23 Ene 2020)

Registrador dijo:


> Estoy seguro q la zorra de Greta se afeita el potorro con maquinilla de plastico.



Le recuerdo que hay determinados segmentos de poblacion que reniegan del afeitado, no solo del facial sino tambien del afeitado de otras zonas del cuerpo, por ejemplo los sobacos, no voy a entrar a debatir otras zonas tratandose de una menor de edad


----------



## Quisqueyano (23 Ene 2020)

Cuchillas Feather y Muhle R89 mandan.


----------



## juanforapor (23 Ene 2020)

Hola, pedazo de hilo..
Alguien que haya probado Match 3 y Sensor Proglide, ¿hay diferencia o solo en el precio?


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (24 Ene 2020)

juanforapor dijo:


> Hola, pedazo de hilo..
> Alguien que haya probado Match 3 y Sensor Proglide, ¿hay diferencia o solo en el precio?



Las dos son una puta mariconada, quien mancille su cara con eso merece ser violado por un moronegro con una muñequera de pinchos atada a la polla. Además gillette es pro feminazi y pro inmigración. Si preguntas por esas mierdas en este hilo es porque eres bujarra perdido ¿También te echas bálsamo después de afeitarte puto mariconazo de mierda? Sí el nivea for men y otros similares que parecen lefa.


----------



## dosuno (24 Ene 2020)

Ya puestos, voy a comentar en este hilo, que llevo siguiendo bastante tiempo y lo veo un poco "amuermado".
Me gustaría añadir, que llevo "metido" en el tema del afeitado clásico bastantes años, a pesar de ser "joven" y mucho antes de que la moda "hipster" siquiera existiese. Mucho antes de conocer este foro, etc...

Con el tiempo, experiencias y tal, voy a poner un listado de los elementos básicos con los que yo me quedaría, mínimos y baratos (si, baratos a largo plazo sabiendo que alguno serán heredados por nuestros nietos).

*Maquinilla:*
Claramente yo pondría la alemana Merkur 39c slant. un pelín más larga de mango que la famosa y más vendida 37c, pero para mi es la mejor slant (y maquinilla) la diferencia de precio es nimia:





Para los que las slant (que daría para un hilo aparte explicar) no les guste y les dé miedo o no las comprendan, pues de la misma marca alemana la Merkur Futur, regulable y quizá el mejor cabezal de la historia jamás inventado:





*Cuchillas:*
Para mi las japonesas Kai, son para mi el equilibrio perfecto entre afilado, filo y textura. Además tienen su modelo international, nadie las falsifica y son extremadamente baratas para su calidad.




*Brocha:*
La portuguesa Semogue 1305, hace tiempo lei que vale mil veces mas una brocha de cerda buena que una mediocre de tejón... esta cumple, ademas de ser todoterreno y barata:




*Espuma/jabón:*
La "Española-gallega"? barra/stick de La toja... comentarios sobran, que es un simple jabón? pues claro...:



.


No me voy a alargar más con los "pre" o los "post" del afeitado, ya que mi intención es comentar el mínimo de elementos. Igual posteo esto en más sitios más adelante.


----------



## TomBolillo (25 Ene 2020)

dosuno dijo:


> .



El otra día encontré por casa una barrita de éstas de un set de 2 barras que había comprado hace siglos. Lo volví a usar y madre mía, no recordaba la hostia de bueno que es éste jabón. Hasta hace poco venía usando el jabón de Wilkinson y vaya cambio. Con este de la Toja la cuchilla se desliza mejor, no irrita y el afeitado queda más apurado. Menuda porquería ese jabón de Wilkinson.


----------



## Quisqueyano (25 Ene 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> El otra día encontré por casa una barrita de éstas de un set de 2 barras que había comprado hace siglos. Lo volví a usar y madre mía, no recordaba la hostia de bueno que es éste jabón. Hasta hace poco venía usando el jabón de Wilkinson y vaya cambio. Con este de la Toja la cuchilla se desliza mejor, no irrita y el afeitado queda más apurado. Menuda porquería ese jabón de Wilkinson.



Es mejor La Toja Pieles Sensibles que lo venden en crema de afeitar.


----------



## TomBolillo (28 Ene 2020)

Quisqueyano dijo:


> Es mejor La Toja Pieles Sensibles que lo venden en crema de afeitar.



Me he hecho con uno de estos por 1,50€. Lo he comprado en el bazar de un paki que tenía productos varios del UK. A ver qué tan va...


----------



## Quisqueyano (28 Ene 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Me he hecho con uno de estos por 1,50€. Lo he comprado en el bazar de un paki que tenía productos varios del UK. A ver qué tan va...



Es de colgate la empresa, así que no debería ser mala.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (28 Ene 2020)

euriborfree dijo:


> Le recuerdo que hay determinados segmentos de poblacion que reniegan del afeitado, no solo del facial sino tambien del afeitado de otras zonas del cuerpo, por ejemplo los sobacos, no voy a entrar a debatir otras zonas tratandose de una menor de edad



las feministas lo llevan sin depilar y teñido de lila haciendo juego con el pelo de la cabeza.

las ecologistas de verde, las animalistas muy frondoso para dar cobijo a algun animalillo.


----------



## ProfePaco (28 Ene 2020)

Hay que ser mala persona para recomendar la Futur.

Vete a tomar por el culo. Y mejor no te cruces en mi camino.

Si queréis una maquinilla bonita, barata, y que no es agresiva arranca carne como esa mierda se la Futur...

Baili oro rosa.

Unos 11 euros puesta en casa


De nada


----------



## ProfePaco (28 Ene 2020)

Jabones en barrita Lea, Toja y Arko.

En envase Tabac. Hiper fácil de espumar.


----------



## dosuno (29 Ene 2020)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Hay que ser mala persona para recomendar la Futur.
> 
> Vete a tomar por el culo. Y mejor no te cruces en mi camino.
> 
> ...



Ya estamos... si no quieres o no puedes comprar la Merkur Futur original, que estará online entre 50/70 pavos, puedes comprarte una "clónica" (marcas b con autorización) por unos 20/25 pavos... más aún, puedes comprarla "aliexpressada" por una cantidad ridícula.
Esto último yo no lo haría, ya que mi filosofía es buscar la durabilidad, por eso he dicho lo de que lo heredarán nuestros nietos.

Si el problema que tienes es que te hace daño, precisamente he recomendado una "regulable" para que cualquier manco pueda empezar "suave" e ir mejorando su técnica y con el tiempo buscar y encontrar el "equilibrio" entre su barba, piel, maquinilla, habilidad o "ceporrocidad"... que veo que es tu caso. .
Cuando ya te conviertes en un "pro" pues vas aumentando.




ProfePaco dijo:


> Jabones en barrita Lea, Toja y Arko.
> 
> En envase Tabac. Hiper fácil de espumar.



No tiene sentido...

Yo he procurado mentar elementos baratos y accesibles, lógicamente si pretendemos buscar un poco más de calidad, el precio se incrementará, pero sinceramente, subir 5, 10, o 20 euros algo que te va a durar un año o décadas respectivamente... es un error planteárselo siquiera.

Siento haber respondido tan directamente a tu comentario concreto, pero realmente estoy respondiendo a "ideas" generales que no comparto de muchas opiniones de este hilo.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (29 Ene 2020)

del fabricante checo original de las astra, antes de ser rusas y de gillette.

100 Cuchillas de afeitar Tiger Platinum: Amazon.es: Salud y cuidado personal


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (29 Ene 2020)

egipcias

100 Asco Super Stainless - Cuchillas de afeitar: Amazon.es: Salud y cuidado personal

alemanas

100 Lamette da barba Bolzano Superinox Inossidabile: Amazon.it: Salute e cura della persona

ELIOS 100 Lama Da Barba: Amazon.it: Salute e cura della persona

japonesas

25 Cuchillas de afeitar KAI Stainless Steel: Amazon.es: Salud y cuidado personal

pakistanies

200 Cuchillas de afeitar Treet Platinum: Amazon.es: Salud y cuidado personal

ojo, hablan muy bien de las asco.


----------



## Eldenegro (29 Ene 2020)

De las Helios huid como de la peste

Malas a matar

Enviado desde mi aparato de geolocalización portàtil que uso como teléfono


----------



## Cosmopolita (29 Ene 2020)

Gangrel dijo:


> Afeitarse con eléctricas, multihojas y desechables, y darse cremitas o bálsamos es de mariconas progres cagasemen.
> 
> Shavette, maquinilla tradicional, navaja barbera, brocha de tejón silver tip, jabón LEA, after Floïd mentolado vigoroso y chorretón generoso de Varón Dandy MANDAN.
> 
> Aprended a afeitaros como hombres de una puta vez atajo de maricones que os meto una hostia y os descoyunto la cabeza.



Entre Shavette y una navaja, hay un mundo. Una Shevette la tienes que apretar más que una navaja. 

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TomBolillo (29 Ene 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Me he hecho con uno de estos por 1,50€. Lo he comprado en el bazar de un paki que tenía productos varios del UK. A ver qué tan va...



Lo he testeado hoy y es un aprobado justito. Huele a jabón de lavar ropa y no espuma tanto. La barrita de La Toja es de lejos mejor. Tengo que probar la LEA a ver qué tal...


----------



## Eremita (29 Ene 2020)

Gangrel dijo:


> brocha de tejón silver tip,



Eso es de invertidos.
Un hombre usa brocha de cerda o caballo, y monta la espuma en la cara.
Silver tip dice, el julandron.


----------



## Eremita (29 Ene 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Me he hecho con uno de estos por 1,50€. Lo he comprado en el bazar de un paki que tenía productos varios del UK. A ver qué tan va...



Para mí, el mejor jabón barato que existe actualmente. Muy por encima de la Toja y Lea.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (30 Ene 2020)

Eremita dijo:


> Eso es de invertidos.
> Un hombre usa brocha de cerda o caballo, y monta la espuma en la cara.
> Silver tip dice, el julandron.



Relajate maricona que te veo muy alterada.


----------



## Chapapote1 (30 Ene 2020)

Por cierto. ¿Por qué son tan caros los repuestos en tiendas y online valen dos duros?. Por ejemplo las personna de mercadona valen 10 hojas, 5€. En internet por el doble tienes 100.




El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> del fabricante checo original de las astra, antes de ser rusas y de gillette.
> 
> 100 Cuchillas de afeitar Tiger Platinum: Amazon.es: Salud y cuidado personal



Gracias. ¡Justo lo que estaba esperando!.


----------



## pocholito (30 Ene 2020)

me podeis recomendar una navaja barbera sin obsolescencia que sea buena que la compra una vez y me dure siempre cual seria la mejor.


----------



## Eremita (30 Ene 2020)

pocholito dijo:


> me podeis recomendar una navaja barbera sin obsolescencia que sea buena que la compra una vez y me dure siempre cual seria la mejor.



Estas dispuesto comprar y utilizar mínimo dos piedras de afilar de unos 150 euros de precio en total y un asentador?
Además si te afeitas a navaja a diario, deberías tener al menos dos.


----------



## Kevinjesus (31 Ene 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Lo he testeado hoy y es un aprobado justito. Huele a jabón de lavar ropa y no espuma tanto. La barrita de La Toja es de lejos mejor. Tengo que probar la LEA a ver qué tal...



Yo la rallo y la mezclo con una barrita Lea, meto todo en un bote y lo compacto bien...creo que la mezcla supera a cada una individual, pero no esperes maravillas. Son productos muy baratos. La mejor barrita que probé es la Arko, pero el olor es...particular.
tabac, proraso rojo, mwf, crema Lea Classic, cualquiera es más cara pero duran varios meses.


----------



## Ciudadano KO (31 Ene 2020)

Hola.
Jabones Beltrán, empresa casi centenaria de Almazora (Castellón) ha sacado un jabón de afeitar totálmente ecológico.

Jabon artesanal Essabo Afeitado 120g - Jabones Beltran

Es difícil encontrar jabones de este tipo ecológicos. Y de precio está bien porque dura mucho. 5,20€

Las cuchillas que mejor me van son las personna rojas. Las compro en Casa Rodríguez de Valencia.


----------



## sangean (31 Ene 2020)

Ciudadano KO dijo:


> Hola.
> Jabones Beltrán, empresa casi centenaria de Almazora (Castellón) ha sacado un jabón de afeitar totálmente ecológico.
> 
> Jabon artesanal Essabo Afeitado 120g - Jabones Beltran
> ...



Casa Rodriguez, ese lugar donde, supuestamente, son especialistas y no tienen de nada. En fin.

Que tal aguanta la humedad ese jabon que comentas?


----------



## singermorning (31 Ene 2020)

Ciudadano KO dijo:


> Hola.
> Jabones Beltrán, empresa casi centenaria de Almazora (Castellón) ha sacado un jabón de afeitar totálmente ecológico.
> 
> Jabon artesanal Essabo Afeitado 120g - Jabones Beltran
> ...




Pero espuma eso?


----------



## euriborfree (31 Ene 2020)

Ciudadano KO dijo:


> Hola.
> Jabones Beltrán, empresa casi centenaria de Almazora (Castellón) ha sacado un jabón de afeitar totálmente ecológico.
> 
> Jabon artesanal Essabo Afeitado 120g - Jabones Beltran
> ...



Segun esa pagina esta elaborado con aceite de coco y de oliva, permiteme que dude de que ese jabon sea bueno para afeitar.

El jabon de coco hace mucha espuma pero reseca la piel, no es por tanto el tipo de jabon que facilite el deslizamiento de la cuchilla, respecto al jabon de aceite de oliva, lo he probado personalmente para afeitar y no sirve, es un castigo intentar afeitarse con eso.

Pero con el rollo "ecologico" se pueden cobrar 5€ por pastilla, en foroafeitado lei el caso de otra persona que habia comprado un jabon de afeitar artesanal a base de aceite de oliva con pesimo resultado.

Por cierto, que en mi opinion la mayoria de jabones son ecologicos, todos se hacen con productos naturales, esencialmente grasas de procedencia natural (animales y plantas) saponificadas.

Una barrita de La Toja ronda los 1.35€ en el super, producto BBB, tambien teneis el BEA/LEA sobre el mismo precio


----------



## Ciudadano KO (31 Ene 2020)

euriborfree dijo:


> Segun esa pagina esta elaborado con aceite de coco y de oliva, permiteme que dude de que ese jabon sea bueno para afeitar.
> 
> El jabon de coco hace mucha espuma pero reseca la piel, no es por tanto el tipo de jabon que facilite el deslizamiento de la cuchilla, respecto al jabon de aceite de oliva, lo he probado personalmente para afeitar y no sirve, es un castigo intentar afeitarse con eso.
> 
> ...



Todo es probarlo a ver que tal. Nunca hay que dar nada por sentado. 
De precio lo veo bien porque los proraso ya cuestan eso en España.
A mi los latina, lea etc no me van bien. Uso o prorraso blanco de avena o unos artesanales que hacia un compañero del foro afeitado clásico, Jabón man, pero claro ese costaba unos 15€, un capricho, pero esta muy bien y dura mucho.

En cuanto a maquinillas gasto una guillete que tiene 55 años comprada por eBay a Eeuu por 15€. Después de limpiarla y desinfectarla por mi cuenta, la metió un amigo peluquero en su maquina de desinfectar y como nueva. Acero de primera.
Saludos


----------



## dosuno (31 Ene 2020)

pocholito dijo:


> me podeis recomendar una navaja barbera sin obsolescencia que sea buena que la compra una vez y me dure siempre cual seria la mejor.



Y probar antes con una tipo shavette? se le ponen las cuchillas de "usar y tirar".






Yo he comprado hace poco esta, *(de The Goodfellas´ Smile)*, la estoy probando y me está sorprendiendo lo cojonuda que está para lo que vale (entre 16 y 24 euros la tengo visto). Es una kamisori, navaja estilo japones:







Eremita dijo:


> Estas dispuesto comprar y utilizar mínimo dos piedras de afilar de unos 150 euros de precio en total y un asentador?
> Además si te afeitas a navaja a diario, deberías tener al menos dos.



Eres un exagerado


----------



## Chapapote1 (11 Mar 2020)

¿Está sobrevalorado afeitarse de forma clásica en barberías?. Lo ponen todo muy bonito, como si te van a dejar el afeitado perfecto, que tú nunca conseguirás. Es cierto, que si te afeitas con cuchillas bic, de ésas que vienen 5 o 10 en plan cutre, lo otro lo mejora. ¿Pero si ya te afeitas en casa en plan clásico?.

He visto vídeos por la red de diferentes países y gente siendo afeitada por "expertos". Las pegas que le veo. Te afeitan con shavete. No se puede hacer con navaja clásica por temas de higiene. Aparte de esto, usan cuchillas de mala calidad. Por ejemplo en España se usan mucho las Derby, que suelen apurar poco, pero muy baratas. No van a usar contigo unas feather.

Otra cosa. He visto bastante casos de cortes. ¿No se supone que son profesionales?. En el afeitado apenas hacen dos pasadas. La mayoría de la cara tiran de a favor del pelo y ya está. Aquí sabemos que se necesita mínimo 2 pasadas.

Luego te lo adornan con algún masaje en la cara, la toalla caliente y alguna crema. Pero pagas de media 15€, para que el resultado no sea como si fuera navaja de las de antes. Por eso pregunto.


----------



## euriborfree (11 Mar 2020)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> ¿Está sobrevalorado afeitarse de forma clásica en barberías?. Lo ponen todo muy bonito, como si te van a dejar el afeitado perfecto, que tú nunca conseguirás. Es cierto, que si te afeitas con cuchillas bic, de ésas que vienen 5 o 10 en plan cutre, lo otro lo mejora. ¿Pero si ya te afeitas en casa en plan clásico?.
> 
> He visto vídeos por la red de diferentes países y gente siendo afeitada por "expertos". Las pegas que le veo. Te afeitan con shavete. No se puede hacer con navaja clásica por temas de higiene. Aparte de esto, usan cuchillas de mala calidad. Por ejemplo en España se usan mucho las Derby, que suelen apurar poco, pero muy baratas. No van a usar contigo unas feather.
> 
> ...



No creo que haya diferencia en resultado entre un afeitado con shavette y uno con una navaja clasica, de hecho creo que con shavette tienes siempre un filo nuevo y la navaja clasica tiene el problema de que requiere un mantenimiento continuo de ese filo.

En barberia por motivos de salud tienen que usar una hoja nueva cada vez para evitar transmision de enfermedades, pero incluso si eso se salvara con desinfectantes el barbero tendria que invertir una parte sustancial de su tiempo en mantener el filo cuando por los 5 a 10 centimos que cuesta una hoja nueva se ahorra ese tiempo. El tiempo del barbero tambien vale dinero, mientras esta afilando una navaja no esta dando otro servicio. Un trabajo pagado a solo 6€ la hora son 10 centimos por minuto, un solo minuto del barbero vale mas que la hoja de afeitar.

Las pocas veces que me he afeitado con shavette han sido muy satisfactorias y con cuchillas economicas alguna vez me he cortado, no creo que me atreviera a usar una shavette con una feather, no creo que me fuese a apurar mas pero si que me cortaria mas.


----------



## Chapapote1 (11 Mar 2020)

euriborfree dijo:


> No creo que haya diferencia en resultado entre un afeitado con shavette y uno con una navaja clasica, de hecho creo que con shavette tienes siempre un filo nuevo y la navaja clasica tiene el problema de que requiere un mantenimiento continuo de ese filo.
> 
> En barberia por motivos de salud tienen que usar una hoja nueva cada vez para evitar transmision de enfermedades, pero incluso si eso se salvara con desinfectantes el barbero tendria que invertir una parte sustancial de su tiempo en mantener el filo cuando por los 5 a 10 centimos que cuesta una hoja nueva se ahorra ese tiempo. El tiempo del barbero tambien vale dinero, mientras esta afilando una navaja no esta dando otro servicio. Un trabajo pagado a solo 6€ la hora son 10 centimos por minuto, un solo minuto del barbero vale mas que la hoja de afeitar.
> 
> Las pocas veces que me he afeitado con shavette han sido muy satisfactorias y con cuchillas economicas alguna vez me he cortado, no creo que me atreviera a usar una shavette con una feather, no creo que me fuese a apurar mas pero si que me cortaria mas.



Creo que no entendiste lo que quiero decir. Sea mejor una shavette o una clásica, una barbería no ofrece ese extra "premium". Si tengo un máquina MÜHLE en casa o una shavette decente, ofrecen poco a cambio. La navaja clásica sí ofrecería esa distinción, porque es un coñazo su mantenimiento y poca gente la quiere por eso.

Es más, puede que tenga hasta recambios de mejor calidad que ahí. El que se afeite siempre con eléctrica o sólo va a recortarse ciertas partes de la barba, igual tiene sentido que note como es un afeitado bueno. 

Yo que tengo una piel de mierda y a veces me hago cortes, si paso por ahí para seguir teniendo cortes + afeitarte con recambios peores que los que tengo en casa, pues pierde su atractivo.

Yo entiendo que todo eso tiene un coste, pero haciéndolo desde casa con el material que tenemos hoy en día para comprar online, tiene poco valor añadido a que te afeiten a una barbería. Además como dije, en muchos casos ni llegan a hacer dos pasadas. Por lo que el apurado no es tan bueno como se espera.


----------



## euriborfree (11 Mar 2020)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> Creo que no entendiste lo que quiero decir. Sea mejor una shavette o una clásica, una barbería no ofrece ese extra "premium". Si tengo un máquina muller en casa o una shavette, ofrecen poco a cambio. La navaja clásica sí ofrecería esa distinción, porque es un coñazo su mantenimiento.
> 
> Es más, puede que tenga hasta recambios de mejor calidad que ahí. El que se afeite siempre con eléctrica o sólo va a recortarse ciertas partes de la barba, igual tiene sentido que note como es un afeitado bueno.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, hoy dia ir al barbero aporta poco respecto al afeitado en casa.

Pero eso es asi desde que King Camp Gillette patento su maquinilla en 1904, a partir de ese momento cualquiera podia afeitarse a si mismo con su maqunilla de seguridad (safety razor) por un precio muy inferior al de un barbero, con la comodidad de hacerlo en su hogar y sin esperas ni desplazamientos, inicialmente las cuchillas valian 1$ por una caja de 12 cuchillas

Nunca vi a nadie afeitarse en una peluqueria, de pequeño iba a un peluquero de barrio con sillones antiguos y alli la gente solo pedia cortes de pelo, hoy las unicas personas que conozco que van a un barbero es gente que tiene una barba poblada y desean que se la dejen bien perfilada, pero a rasurarse la cara muy pocos van.


----------



## Chapapote1 (13 Mar 2020)

Tenía saldo en una tarjeta prepago y he pedido 20 chuchillas de éstas:







Son demasiado suaves. Es complicado cortarse con ellas. Pero a causa de esto, hay que hacer más pasadas. Con riesgo a tener irritación. Ideal para novatos, pero necesitas hacer repasos para que apuren bien. 

Las shark superchrome que estaba usando ofrecen mejor mejor apurado, aunque sean algo menos suaves. A pesar de eso, esas chuchillas ofrecen mejor acabado que las típicas cutres que vienen en un pack de 5 o de 10. 




euriborfree dijo:


> Efectivamente, hoy dia ir al barbero aporta poco respecto al afeitado en casa.
> 
> Pero eso es asi desde que King Camp Gillette patento su maquinilla en 1904, a partir de ese momento cualquiera podia afeitarse a si mismo con su maqunilla de seguridad (safety razor) por un precio muy inferior al de un barbero, con la comodidad de hacerlo en su hogar y sin esperas ni desplazamientos, inicialmente las cuchillas valian 1$ por una caja de 12 cuchillas
> 
> *Nunca vi a nadie afeitarse en una peluqueria, de pequeño iba a un peluquero de barrio con sillones antiguos y alli la gente solo pedia cortes de pelo, *hoy las unicas personas que conozco que van a un barbero es gente que tiene una barba poblada y desean que se la dejen bien perfilada, pero a rasurarse la cara muy pocos van.



Yo sí lo vi. En la de un pueblo Paco. Pero esa gente iba por el pack completo. Corte de pelo, lavado y afeitado. Entonces ya estaba en desuso el afeitado clásico. A no ser que lo pidieras, te afeitaban con una multihojas y a lo sumo con una guillete mach 3.

Está claro que ya no era lo mismo que en el 1870, pero las barberías o peluquerías de caballeros sí que afeitaban a gente. Aunque en poca proporción respecto al pasado.

En los inicios de la crisis, empezó otra vez a proliferar este servicio de afeitado clásico en diferentes barberías y peluquerías. Cierta gente empezó a ir para ver cómo era. Otros se engancharon e iban mínimo una vez al mes. Pero poco después empezaron a salir info en foros y dónde comprar el material. Actualmente, ya en amazon puedes comprar material mucho mejor que el que usan en esos sitios. El extra ya no merece la pena, porque esto se ha vuelto otra vez algo accesible para las masas. Ya no es como antes, que no sabías qué comprar, ni dónde, ni cómo afeitarse.


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (13 Mar 2020)

Empecé a afeitarme con navaja ya que es el mejor método que se adapta a mi tipo de piel cutre, sensible y con tendencia a enconarse los puñeteros pelos.

Yo no recomiendo las shavettes, sobre todo para principiantes, ya que están muy pero muy afiladas, la capacidad de corte es tremenda, y tienes que tener mucho cuidado para no cortarte. Las shavettes cuando se traban con algo en la piel no paran, se lo llevan por delante.
Cuando llevan varios usos ya su uso se aproxima más a lo recomendable según mi parecer.
Las navajas de afeitar tradicionales me parecen más acertadas, ya que su capacidad de corte es menor, afeitan bien, y en caso de tropezar con algo en la piel, es mas difícil de provocar corte profundo.


----------



## Eremita (14 Mar 2020)

Enrique Burbuja dijo:


> Empecé a afeitarme con navaja ya que es el mejor método que se adapta a mi tipo de piel cutre, sensible y con tendencia a enconarse los puñeteros pelos.
> 
> Yo no recomiendo las shavettes, sobre todo para principiantes, ya que están muy pero muy afiladas, la capacidad de corte es tremenda, y tienes que tener mucho cuidado para no cortarte. Las shavettes cuando se traban con algo en la piel no paran, se lo llevan por delante.
> Cuando llevan varios usos ya su uso se aproxima más a lo recomendable según mi parecer.
> Las navajas de afeitar tradicionales me parecen más acertadas, ya que su capacidad de corte es menor, afeitan bien, y en caso de tropezar con algo en la piel, es mas difícil de provocar corte profundo.



Cuantas piedras de afilar tienes, y de que grano o nivel abrasivo?
¿Cuantas navajas?
¿Que material mínimo consideras imprescindible para afeitarte con navaja sin depender de terceros?
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (14 Mar 2020)

Eremita dijo:


> Cuantas piedras de afilar tienes, y de que grano o nivel abrasivo?
> ¿Cuantas navajas?
> ¿Que material mínimo consideras imprescindible para afeitarte con navaja sin depender de terceros?
> Gracias de antemano.



Piedras tengo una "china" de 12000, otra de 10000- 8000 de dos caras, y otra "cutre" de 7000-4000 de dos caras.
Lo del óxido de cromo pensé que era para darle un afilado muy fino, como el 12000 pero no, no lo recomiendo.
El toque final siempre es el cuero, con el cuero se consigue el afila último. El penúltimo es la con la tela que suele estar en la parte opuesta al cuero.
Con esto puedes reparar y dejar operativa una navaja echa polvo comprada de segunda mano. Con la 7000-4000, luego la 1000-8000 y así hasta el cuero, y ya está afilada.

Navajas tengo 13, 3 nuevas y las otras compradas en Ebay, no más de 30€.

Hay una marca que es muy conocida que es la Dovo, fue la primera que compré. Esta nunca la he dejado bien afilada, a pesar de ser capaz de cortar un pelo en el aire, luego siempre da la sensación de que raspa. Luego me agencié la Dovo Bismark, pensando que iba a ser mejor, pero no. Por tanto, es la única marca que no recomiendo.

La navaja de afeitado clásica con el filo más cortante que he visto es un por la que no pagué más de 12€, mango de plástico cutre, y la marca apenas se ve, Betty o algo así pone. Ni en internet aparece. A veces te llevas sorpresas, con las navajas. Otra cosa que distingue a una navaja de otra es el sonido de cuando corta el pelo. Una navaja de afeitado, no deja de sorprender que, siendo no más que un cuchillo afilado para cortar pelo, haya tanta diferencias de una a otra.


----------



## Ds_84 (6 Abr 2020)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> En foroafeitado recomendaron hace un tiempo unas cuchillas del Carrefour. Las probé, y ya no he vuelto a cambiar, pues tienen una suavidad brutal y me duran bastantes afeitados. Hasta entonces usaba las Wilckinson verdes, las que anunciaba Agassi; me encantaban, pero ahora pruebo una y parece que me estoy arrancando la piel a tiras. Gensanta, qué diferencia.



agassi, gran tenista y mejor persona.


----------



## CesareLombroso (28 May 2020)

Cajero Jefe dijo:


> Gran tema.
> 
> El stick de La Toja es una de las mejores relaciones calidad-precio a nivel mundial. Los guiris flipan con lo bueno que es y lo que vale en España. Lo mismo con el Floïd, por el que pagan entre 30-40€ por una botella de 400ml que aquí tenemos por 10€. Lo ponen por las nubes. Como no me gusta usar el stick, compro varios sticks, los desmenuzo y los convierto en una pastilla de jabón que meto en un bote tamaño Tabac.
> 
> ...




me mola el diseño de la edwin y el de la muhle

https://www.amazon.es/dp/B07YKYMDMZ...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


cual recomendais y eso para un novato que aun usa bic azules?


----------



## Quisqueyano (28 May 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> me mola el diseño de la edwin y el de la muhle
> 
> https://www.amazon.es/dp/B07YKYMDMZ...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=
> 
> ...



Mejor Muhle no pierde el cromado con el paso del tiempo y es muy suave es la que uso para afeitarme, junto con una cuchilla Feather. La mejor combinación.


----------



## CesareLombroso (28 May 2020)

Quisqueyano dijo:


> Mejor Muhle no pierde el cromado con el paso del tiempo y es muy suave es la que uso para afeitarme, junto con una cuchilla Feather. La mejor combinación.




me he registrado aqui

AfeitadoClasico • Ver Tema - Novato de burbuja con sqm sensibilidad quimica multiple


te puedes meter un tajo con eso siendo un manazas como soy yo?


----------



## Quisqueyano (28 May 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> me he registrado aqui
> 
> AfeitadoClasico • Ver Tema - Novato de burbuja con sqm sensibilidad quimica multiple
> 
> ...



Con la Muhle R89 no, es un peine cerrado es muy difícil hacerte un corte de importancia solo cortes pequeños sin importancia.


----------



## CesareLombroso (28 May 2020)

Quisqueyano dijo:


> Con la Muhle R89 no, es un peine cerrado es muy difícil hacerte un corte de importancia solo cortes pequeños sin importancia.



tiendas recomendadas no chinorris?


----------



## favelados (28 May 2020)

Yo hace años que no compro nada de material de afeitado pero recuerdo que los cabezales de Jaeger/Muhle se vendían por ahi procedentes del fabricante asiático, originales vamos..


----------



## Quisqueyano (28 May 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> tiendas recomendadas no chinorris?



Gift and Cares, es online pero muy seria. Cuchillería Moreno.


----------



## euriborfree (28 May 2020)

Quisqueyano dijo:


> Gift and Cares, es online pero muy seria. Cuchillería Moreno.



Los foreros de foroafeitado.com tienen un descuento en Gifts and care, ademas es un excelente foro para preguntar temas de afeitado


----------



## CesareLombroso (1 Jun 2020)

euriborfree dijo:


> Los foreros de foroafeitado.com tienen un descuento en Gifts and care, ademas es un excelente foro para preguntar temas de afeitado




me he registrado ya que otro foro de estos pasan de mi cara, nunca mejor dicho, juas


----------



## Fermoselle (3 Jun 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> tiendas recomendadas no chinorris?




Casa Rodríguez

https://www.giftsandcare.com/es/


----------



## Fermoselle (3 Jun 2020)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> Tenía saldo en una tarjeta prepago y he pedido 20 chuchillas de éstas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Con cuchillas suaves y poco afiladas es mas facil cortarse porque te confias demasiado .


----------



## JuanMacClane (6 Jun 2020)

Pregunta a los PCMS ¿Usáis algo del afeitado tradicional también para la calvorota? Durante la cuarentena me he afeitado la cabeza un par de veces, pero no me queda brillante, quiero que deslumbre al sol


----------



## CesareLombroso (7 Jun 2020)

Ya me compre una maquina, una rockwell, el mejor afeitado de mi vida, joder vicia y todo como decian, al acabar deseaba volver a afeitarme
pero ya no podia, juas


----------



## euriborfree (7 Jun 2020)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Pregunta a los PCMS ¿Usáis algo del afeitado tradicional también para la calvorota? Durante la cuarentena me he afeitado la cabeza un par de veces, pero no me queda brillante, quiero que deslumbre al sol



Yo me he afeitado la cabeza 3 veces con navaja, de greñudo a pelado en 10 minutos, para los remates uso la maquinilla

Respecto al brillo es cosa de tu piel, si tu piel es grasienta brillara, tu calva brillara lo que tu piel, luego para mantener el afeitado pues cada dia con la maquinilla o con la philipshave es mucho mas rapido el mantenimiento


----------



## CesareLombroso (7 Jun 2020)

favelados dijo:


> Yo hace años que no compro nada de material de afeitado pero recuerdo que los cabezales de Jaeger/Muhle se vendían por ahi procedentes del fabricante asiático, originales vamos..



no jodas, putas copias?


----------



## dosuno (7 Ene 2022)

Refloto este hilo, en parte para que no quede en el olvido y en parte para preguntar por tiendas online.
Estoy buscando una crema de afeitar de Taylor of old bond street y estoy flipando con los precios que se meten ahora algunas.


----------



## SolyCalma (7 Ene 2022)

Ir afeitado es de remero, barba corta es la auténtica salud.


----------



## vanderwilde (7 Ene 2022)

Ostia, yo me aficioné. Tengo ahí la tira, porque eso engancha. Tengo la Mühle R89, tengo la Wilkinson Classic y otra de mariposa que nunca recuerdo el nombre. Brochas, jabones, hojas... Al final, tengo una Panasonic de eléctrica de láminas, que con espuma, jabón o crema, que los estoy gastando porque tengo ahí para un siglo, me deja igual. 

Eso si, aunque me de con la eléctrica con mis jabones, mi Flöid mentolado vigoroso me encanta, y curiosamente mi mujer dice que también le gusta el olor.

Entre todo eso y las colonias, tengo botes para poner un puesto.


----------



## Quisqueyano (7 Ene 2022)

dosuno dijo:


> Refloto este hilo, en parte para que no quede en el olvido y en parte para preguntar por tiendas online.
> Estoy buscando una crema de afeitar de Taylor of old bond street y estoy flipando con los precios que se meten ahora algunas.



Gift and care y cuchilleria moreno son las que he usado. Otro forero te dirá mas pero yo te recomiendo esas que son las que uso.


----------



## JuanMacClane (23 May 2022)

Subo el hilo y aprovecho para preguntar cada cuanto hay que cambiar la brocha o como saber si toca cambiarla


----------



## euriborfree (23 May 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Subo el hilo y aprovecho para preguntar cada cuanto hay que cambiar la brocha o como saber si toca cambiarla



Yo solo he tirado una brocha, una mala de cerda que se le despegaban los pelos.

Yo creo que cuando toque deshacerse de ella te daras cuenta, vamos, que en mi opinion una brocha se cambia cuando te da motivos para cambiarla, que este deteriorada y no sirva para su cometido, no hay mas barba que cortar aqui


----------



## TomBolillo (23 May 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Subo el hilo y aprovecho para preguntar cada cuanto hay que cambiar la brocha o como saber si toca cambiarla



Cuando se empieza a quedar calva y no espuma bien.


----------



## JuanMacClane (23 May 2022)

Gracias, joder es que llevo varios años con ella y va perfecta. Vale que solo me afeito 1 o 2 veces semana pero entre eso y las cuchillas me da casi vergüenza gastar tan poco


----------



## euriborfree (23 May 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Gracias, joder es que llevo varios años con ella y va perfecta. Vale que solo me afeito 1 o 2 veces semana pero entre eso y las cuchillas me da casi vergüenza gastar tan poco



Como dicen en foroafeitado, "esto es para ahorrar" (y luego muestran fotos de sus enormes colecciones de maquinillas, brochas y jabones, tienen para afeitarse 3 vidas)


----------



## Sabor_a_Presunto (23 May 2022)

Estoy pensando en cambiar de maquinilla (Mühle) a navaja, ¿creéis que - desde el punto de visto lonchafinista- merece la pena?


----------



## singermorning (23 May 2022)

Sabor_a_Presunto dijo:


> Estoy pensando en cambiar de maquinilla (Mühle) a navaja, ¿creéis que - desde el punto de visto lonchafinista- merece la pena?



No. el mantenimiento de una navaja es caro comparado con la maquina, y eso sin mencionar que la navaja (buena, al menos decente) es batsante mas cara que una maquinilla. Yo preferir prefiero navaja, pero entre semana me afeito a maquinilla, y dejo la navaja para fines de semana.


----------



## Ds_84 (23 May 2022)

podeis recomendar cuchillas para un novato con piel más bien sensible?

siempre me acabo cortando joder 

De todos modos el afeitado con cuchilla para mi gusto es muy de remero tirando hacia Paco...me mola más barba de 2-3 dias arreglada con maquinilla electrica.

desprendo mucha más follabilidad con barba de 3 dias que afeitado rasurado....se me pone hasta cara de carapadre yendo bien afeitadito 

a alguien más le pasa?


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (23 May 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> podeis recomendar cuchillas para un novato con piel más bien sensible?
> 
> siempre me acabo cortando joder
> 
> ...



siempre me he sentido mas atractivo con barba de varios dias.


----------



## euriborfree (24 May 2022)

debeis ser jovenes, cuando uno llega a una edad en que la barba empieza a ponerse blanca la mejor forma de ocultarlo es afeitandola


----------



## JuanMacClane (24 May 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> siempre me he sentido mas atractivo con barba de varios dias.



eso tendrán que decidirlo las chorts a las que le metais caña, no vosotros. @Ds_84


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (24 May 2022)

En realidad esto era interesante cuando las únicas maquinillas solventes eran las Gilletes o Wilkinson que costaban un ojo de la cara. Ahora todos los hiper tienen maquinillas recargables muy válidas a precios mucho más comedidos. Por otros lado, los productos de afeitado clásico se han encarecido.

Por una cuestión de gusto puede, pero por una cuestión de ahorro ya no es interesante.


----------



## TomBolillo (24 May 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> debeis ser jovenes, cuando uno llega a una edad en que la barba empieza a ponerse blanca la mejor forma de ocultarlo es afeitandola



Esto. Más viejo (y moro) me hace parecer a mí. Cuando me afeito todo el mundo me dice que me he quitado 10 años de encima . De hecho en la cabeza apenas me salen canas, pero en la barba es una locura


----------



## Eldenegro (24 May 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> En realidad esto era interesante cuando las únicas maquinillas solventes eran las Gilletes o Wilkinson que costaban un ojo de la cara. Ahora todos los hiper tienen maquinillas recargables muy válidas a precios mucho más comedidos. Por otros lado, los productos de afeitado clásico se han encarecido.
> 
> Por una cuestión de gusto puede, pero por una cuestión de ahorro ya no es interesante.



Eso es que no has aprendido a afeitarte bien. Con las recargables esas das muchas pasadas en la piel

Yo agradezco el afeitado clásico, usar un buen jabon, buena brocha y buen after, y mi piel lo agradece, especialmente en el valle de clima extremo donde vivo ahora

No es un tema de coste, sino de calidad de vida contigo mismo

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (24 May 2022)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Eso es que no has aprendido a afeitarte bien. Con las recargables esas das muchas pasadas en la piel
> 
> Yo agradezco el afeitado clásico, usar un buen jabon, buena brocha y buen after, y mi piel lo agradece, especialmente en el valle de clima extremo donde vivo ahora
> 
> ...



A eso me refiero, por una cuestión de gusto vale, pero por una cuestión de ahorro no tiene sentido de ser.

Tengo varias máquinas entre ellas una gillete fat boy, merkur 570, la mítica Wilkinson negra...te quiero decir que se de lo que hablo y existe un excesivo componente comercial para algo tan simple como quitarse pelos de la cara que se diluye con el paso del tiempo.

La rapidez y el apurado de una multihoja difícilmente lo vas a encontrar en otra tipología. Además ahora van todas de puta madre y existen multiples opciones para escapar a la dictadura impuesta por Gillete u Wilkinson.

Mola dar una vuelta con un coche clásico pero hacer 100 km al día con él es un suplicio.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (24 May 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> En realidad esto era interesante cuando las únicas maquinillas solventes eran las Gilletes o Wilkinson que costaban un ojo de la cara. Ahora todos los hiper tienen maquinillas recargables muy válidas a precios mucho más comedidos. Por otros lado, los productos de afeitado clásico se han encarecido.
> 
> Por una cuestión de gusto puede, pero por una cuestión de ahorro ya no es interesante.



yo las sigo viendo igual de baratas, de momento tienes que seguir acudiendo a amazon y tiendas especalizadas, cuando veamos una seccion de afeitado tradicional en el corte ingles es cuando habra que preocuparse...


----------



## Thyr (24 May 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> A eso me refiero, por una cuestión de gusto vale, pero por una cuestión de ahorro no tiene sentido de ser.
> 
> Tengo varias máquinas entre ellas una gillete fat boy, merkur 570, la mítica Wilkinson negra...te quiero decir que se de lo que hablo y existe un excesivo componente comercial para algo tan simple como quitarse pelos de la cara que se diluye con el paso del tiempo.
> 
> ...



No estoy muy de acuerdo, la Wilkinson negra de la que habla la he llegado a ver por 2.99€, la crema de La Toja por 1.5€ y un paquete de 100 cuchillas Astra verdes por 9€. 
Con esto te afeitas una buena temporada y en mi caso prefiero un millón de veces el afeitado con cuchilla clásica, en mi caso una Merkur 37C Slant, a cualquier multihojas.

En lo que sí le doy la razón es en la subida de precios, hay cremas y jabones que han duplicado el precio en los últimos años.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (24 May 2022)

Thyr dijo:


> No estoy muy de acuerdo, la Wilkinson negra de la que habla la he llegado a ver por 2.99€, la crema de La Toja por 1.5€ y un paquete de 100 cuchillas Astra verdes por 9€.
> Con esto te afeitas una buena temporada y en mi caso prefiero un millón de veces el afeitado con cuchilla clásica, en mi caso una Merkur 37C Slant, a cualquier multihojas.
> 
> En lo que sí le doy la razón es en la subida de precios, hay cremas y jabones que han duplicado el precio en los últimos años.



Es que eso es lo que vale, al fin y al cabo es un plástico al que se le monta una cuchilla cuyo resultado no dista mucho de cualquier monohoja moderna desechable. A partir de ahí toneladas de marqueting. Una doble hoja desechable moderna ya es superior a esa Wilkinson clásica. Vale tres pavos, pero las he llegado a ver a 15+envio y como esto tantas otras cosas.

Es cuestión de gustos pero con recambios multi hoja a un pavo o menos, tan solventes como los de hoy día, es una tontería irse 40 años atrás, más que nada porque para cuando te afeitas con una clásica con una multihojas estas desayunado y saliendo de casa con un apurado muy superior.

A 5 pavos el recambio es otra cosa, pero a un pavo como los hay hoy en día es un sin sentido absoluto.


----------



## Thyr (24 May 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Es que eso es lo que vale, al fin y al cabo es un plástico al que se le monta una cuchilla cuyo resultado no dista mucho de cualquier monohoja moderna desechable. A partir de ahí toneladas de marqueting. Una doble hoja desechable moderna ya es superior a esa Wilkinson clásica. Vale tres pavos, pero las he llegado a ver a 15+envio y como esto tantas otras cosas.
> 
> Es cuestión de gustos pero con recambios multi hoja a un pavo o menos, tan solventes como los de hoy día, es una tontería irse 40 años atrás, más que nada porque para cuando te afeitas con una clásica con una multihojas estas desayunado y saliendo de casa con un apurado muy superior.
> 
> A 5 pavos el recambio es otra cosa, pero a un pavo como los hay hoy en día es un sin sentido absoluto.



Supongo que cada piel y cada persona es un mundo, en mi caso con las multihojas, ya sean de 2, 3 o 4 hojas, siempre he tenido peor apurado y más irritación que con el afeitado clásico, de hecho es lo que me llevó a pasarme al clásico. De las monohojas no hablo porque las que he probado marca blanca del supermercado eran en mi cara una carnicería. En lo único que les veo ventaja es en tiempo, para los que se afeitan por la mañana antes del trabajo seguramente sea un argumento decisivo.

En mi caso llevo casi dos décadas con el clásico, no sé como han evolucionado las multihojas ni sus precios, recuerdo que antiguamente los oficiales eran bastante caros y los compatibles no mucho más baratos siendo estos últimos de una calidad sensiblemente inferior. Si ahora hay en el mercado compatibles baratos y con un mínimo de calidad es bueno saberlo para una urgencia o un viaje.


----------



## Sabor_a_Presunto (24 May 2022)

singermorning dijo:


> No. el mantenimiento de una navaja es caro comparado con la maquina, y eso sin mencionar que la navaja (buena, al menos decente) es batsante mas cara que una maquinilla. Yo preferir prefiero navaja, pero entre semana me afeito a maquinilla, y dejo la navaja para fines de semana.



Lo sé, sobretodo si hay que depender de un profesional. En mi caso, tengo asentador y afilador (heredados); más no he probado nunca con ella.
La máquina también requiere de recambios de cuchilla (coste muy pequeño, sí) y no apura tanto como la navaja. 
Una Dovos decente, como la Bismarck, se puede encontrar por unos 100/120 euros. Y puede durar toda una vida.

Seguiré esperando, pero al final caerá una.

¡Gracias por tu respuesta!


----------



## singermorning (24 May 2022)

Sabor_a_Presunto dijo:


> Lo sé, sobretodo si hay que depender de un profesional. En mi caso, tengo asentador y afilador (heredados); más no he probado nunca con ella.
> La máquina también requiere de recambios de cuchilla (coste muy pequeño, sí) y no apura tanto como la navaja.
> Una Dovos decente, como la Bismarck, se puede encontrar por unos 100/120 euros. Y puede durar toda una vida.
> 
> ...



Afilar una barbera es un arte que lleva tiempo y es muy caro (no se a que te refieres con un afilador, para las barberas hacen falta piedras especificas)... mucha gente jode las primeras navajas y luego tiene que mandarlas a afilar....

En cualquier caso, suerte, yo tengo una Filarmonica que tendra sus buenos 100 años, o casi...


----------



## cacho_perro (25 May 2022)

A mi la maquinilla lonchafinista por excelencia me parece la egipcia Lord L122: es muy ligera, barata, el cabezal es planito por lo que llegas muy bien a todos los rincones para poder apurar por debajo de la nariz por ejemplo, es tremendamente manejera y fácil de usar (no tienes que estar tan pendiente del ángulo y la presión como otras doble filo) y con una cuchilla decente apura muy bien. Las hay con mejores acabados, más peso o más bonitas, pero si lo que prima es la mayor efectividad en el afeitado por el menor precio posible esta es imbatible... Aquí se puede comprar con gastos de envío baratos para España (tarifa plana de 3 pavos compres lo que compres), también tienen un surtido excelente de cuchillas a buen precio para acompañarla y por 1 euro más te adjuntan un peine extra abierto para días con barba más larga:





__





Razors - Razor Blades Club







www.razorbladesclub.com





Luego de brochas baratas lonchafinistas recomiendo un producto patrio: la Danidom barbera mediana de toda la vida: muy barata también, con cabezal desenroscable y pelo excelente que en un par de espumados está listo para su uso (no necesita largos tiempo de rodaje como otras cerdas). Aquí se puede comprar por 4 perras:









Brocha DANIDOM Endurance (mediana)


Brocha artesana Danidom con nudo de 20mm y 110mm de largo. Pelo ha sido tratado para más durabilidad. Los nudos hechos en Danidom no se recortan de las puntas, así el tacto con la piel es más suave y su exfoliación muy efectiva. La virola es de aluminio, reemplazando la tradicional de plomo. El...




elook.es


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (25 May 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> A mi la maquinilla lonchafinista por excelencia me parece la egipcia Lord L122: es muy ligera, barata, el cabezal es planito por lo que llegas muy bien a todos los rincones para poder apurar por debajo de la nariz por ejemplo, es tremendamente manejera y fácil de usar (no tienes que estar tan pendiente del ángulo y la presión como otras doble filo) y con una cuchilla decente apura muy bien. Las hay con mejores acabados, más peso o más bonitas, pero si lo que prima es la mayor efectividad en el afeitado por el menor precio posible esta es imbatible... Aquí se puede comprar con gastos de envío baratos para España (tarifa plana de 3 pavos compres lo que compres), también tienen un surtido excelente de cuchillas a buen precio para acompañarla y por 1 euro más te adjuntan un peine extra abierto para días con barba más larga:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Better comercializaba un modelo similar, muy manejable, mango corto y mucho contacto con la piel. Son buenas maquinillas.


----------



## T-34 (25 May 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Better comercializaba un modelo similar, muy manejable, mango corto y mucho contacto con la piel. Son buenas maquinillas.



que maquinilla recomiendas tu que tiene el recambio multihojas x 1 euro? no lo conozco, y tengo wilkinson


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (25 May 2022)

T-34 dijo:


> que maquinilla recomiendas tu que tiene el recambio multihojas x 1 euro? no lo conozco, y tengo wilkinson



Ahora tienes mil opciones en los diferentes supermercados, es cuestión de ir probando. Para mach3 hay mucho recambio barato, pero para no volverte muy loco puedes probar esta:






Incluso en Wilkinson, más barato, si prefieres:



Edito: No se porque no van los enlaces, bueno es igual. Busca "solimo" en Amazón.


*Marca Amazon- Solimo Maquinilla de afeitar de cinco hojas para hombre con 6 recambios*

Marca: Solimo


_4,1 de 5 estrellas_  17.153 valoraciones

| 45 preguntas respondidas

Amazon'sChoicede "solimo"





Precio:9,20 € (9,20 € / unidad)Precio final del producto


También tienes esto por 11,95 pavos:

*Wilkinson Sword Quattro Titanium - Pack de Maquinilla de Afeitar de 4 Hojas de Titanio para Hombre + 9 Recambios de Cuchillas Kit Afeitado Manual Masculino*


----------



## euriborfree (25 May 2022)

Hace unos dias vi esto en el Eroski, por unos 4,80 o algo asi




La vi de cerca y me parecia la Nanjie China, es una maquinilla de mariposa no muy solida, esta hecha de "chapa", dudo que por ese precio sea una Weishi

La podeis comprar por 4.10€ en Maquina de Afeitar Lea traditional
tienen envio gratis a partir de 25€ de compra, pero como digo la podeis ver en el Eroski y probablemente en otros supermercados o comprar la Nanjie en Aliexpress 

La Nanjie es esta 3.39€ 32% de DESCUENTO|Maquinilla de afeitar de doble filo para hombre y mujer, afeitadora en húmedo con mango de acero inoxidable clásico para viaje, afeitadora de seguridad con doble filo para cara|Maquinilla de afeitar| - AliExpress 
La de la caja azul, la otra no la compreis que es una mierda de plastico pintado de color metalizado, da el pego en foto pero en la mano es de juguete.
En este link esta cara, yo la compre por poco mas de 2$ hace unos años

En aliexpress teneis maquinillas bastante majas a buen precio, por ejemplo estas 2.45€ 25% de DESCUENTO|Maquinilla de afeitar de seguridad para hombres, maquinilla de afeitar de doble filo para cara, máquina de afeitar con hojas, maquinilla de afeitar ecológica con una hoja|Maquinilla de afeitar| - AliExpress

evitad los mangos de madera, se estropean con la humedad.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (25 May 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> Hace unos dias vi esto en el Eroski, por unos 4,80 o algo asi
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1069964
> 
> ...



Sigue sin merecer la pena, esas cuchillas son de usar y tirar y a esto le puedes sacar 15ó 20 afeitados a cada uno:









11.56€ 53% de DESCUENTO|Cuchillas de Afeitar para Gillette Fusion 5, Juego de Hojas, Cabezales de Afeitado, Repuesto para Afeitadora Facial, Funda, Accesorios para Hombre, Barba|Maquinilla de afeitar| - AliExpress


¡Compra fácil, vive mejor! Aliexpress.com




es.aliexpress.com


----------



## Falcatón (25 May 2022)

Mira que sóis anticuados en la era de la electrónica. O Braun o Phillips, no salgo de ahí, Por supueso que alguna vez me he afeitado con maquinillas y hasta con navaja clásica de afeitar que guardo en alguna parte por si todo va al carajo pero no hay nada como una máquina eléctrica y las modernas no tienen ni que estar enchufadas cuando te afeitas, puedes ir por la casa o estar duchándote mientras tanto.


----------



## napobalo (25 May 2022)

Llevo años con ella , una maravilla

Navaja afeitar 3 claveles


----------



## cacho_perro (25 May 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> Mira que sóis anticuados en la era de la electrónica. O Braun o Phillips, no salgo de ahí, Por supueso que alguna vez me he afeitado con maquinillas y hasta con navaja clásica de afeitar que guardo en alguna parte por si todo va al carajo pero no hay nada como una maquina eléctrica y las modernas no tienen ni que estar enchufadas cuando te afeitas, puedes ir por la casa o estar duchándote mientras tanto.



Las eléctricas son para los barbilampiños que tienen 4 pelos en la barba, como la tengas dura y cerrada no consigues el apurado de una buena maquinilla ni de coña por pura cuestión de física.... aparte del tema de que no puede con los pelos laterales/tumbados, te puede provocar irritación por las sucesivas pasadas con la eléctrica caliente y te puede incarnar los pelos de propina....


----------



## Falcatón (25 May 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Las eléctricas son para los barbilampiños que tienen 4 pelos en la barba, como la tengas dura y cerrada no consigues el apurado de una buena maquinilla ni de coña por pura cuestión de física.... aparte del tema de que no puede con los pelos laterales/tumbados, te puede provocar irritación por las sucesivas pasadas con la eléctrica caliente y te puede incarnar los pelos de propina....



A mí me va de maravilla y sin irritaciones. Por supuesto me doy jabón y lavo la cara con agua fría después. 

Llevé barba densa durante cerca de quince años pero empezaba a ponerse canosa y me envejecía. No soy barbilampiño pero puede que no tenga muchos pelos laterales/tumbados como dices ya que nunca los he tenido encarnados.

En definitiva, allá cada uno como le vaya mejor. A pesar del precio de la electricidad creo que ahorro en materiales. Una recarga de la batería le dura días de afeitados sucesivos y si la pones a cargar en horas valle pues mejor que mejor ya que soy lo suficientemente "tonto" como para aprovechar las horas menos caras y no haberme pasado al mercado libre, ni falta que me hace viendo mis facturas.


----------



## euriborfree (25 May 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Sigue sin merecer la pena, esas cuchillas son de usar y tirar y a esto le puedes sacar 15ó 20 afeitados a cada uno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo a una hoja de afeitar Astra Platinum le saco de 7 a 10 afeitados y vale 10 centimos la hoja.

Y las falsificaciones chinas de las gillete de aliexpress se caracterizan por ser una porqueria


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (25 May 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> Yo a una hoja de afeitar Astra Platinum le saco de 7 a 10 afeitados y vale 10 centimos la hoja.
> 
> Y las falsificaciones chinas de las gillete de aliexpress se caracterizan por ser una porqueria



7 a 10 afeitados a una cuchilla clásica diría que directamente es imposible, es más, diría que no hay vida más allá del tercero. En cualquier caso un recambio multihoja se las mea muy de largo comenzando porque te afeitas en menos de un minuto.

Fijate que Astra Platium que Astra Orium que Astra pollas. Dos putos centímetros cuadrados de acero inoxidable * 0,30 mm afilado no dan para tanto como el marqueting asociado pretende generar.


----------



## euriborfree (26 May 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> 7 a 10 afeitados a una cuchilla clásica diría que directamente es imposible, es más, diría que no hay vida más allá del tercero. En cualquier caso un recambio multihoja se las mea muy de largo comenzando porque te afeitas en menos de un minuto.
> 
> Fijate que Astra Platium que Astra Orium que Astra pollas. Dos putos centímetros cuadrados de acero inoxidable * 0,30 mm afilado no dan para tanto como el marqueting asociado pretende generar.



No todas las hojas de afeitar son iguales

Las supermax son malisimas, al 2º o 3º afeitado ya te dan tirones, mal acero y mal afilado, las que tengo las dejo para la vitroceramica
Las Astra Platinum (caja verde) o las Gillette Blue rusas te hacen perfectamente de 7 a 10 afeitados dependiendo de como sea tu barba
Las Feather son unas cuchillas afiladisimas, mas que las anteriores, cortan increiblemente bien
Las Shark no son tan buenas como las Astra pero van muy bien, 5 o 6 afeitados.

Las Gillette-Wilkinson indias estan bastante bien, pero hay que diferencias 2 tipos, las que pone made in india y las made in china y no tienen la misma calidad.

decir que es solo un par de centimetros cuadrados de acero inoxidable afilado es simplificar demasiado, el tipo de acero importa, los tratamientos que haya recibido tambien y como este afilado tambien, sino fuera asi todas las cuchillas serian iguales y no lo son.

Si crees que son todas iguales contestame a esto, pondrias sobre tu cara esto?




yo no y las he probado porque me venian de regalo con una maquinilla, ni la primera pasada le aguante a eso, como tampoco le aguante a alguna maquinilla de doble hoja de las de hotel.


----------



## vanderwilde (26 May 2022)

Yo me aficioné al afeitado clásico hará 10 años, hasta que levanté el pie del acelerador, porque tengo botes para parar un tren. Nunca me hice miembro de foroafeitado, pero estoy harto de leerlos, así me aficioné.

Di con ellos porque las de plástico no me las puedo acercar a la cara, y de hecho, cuando uso la de una hoja, siempre a favor del pelo.

Hojas me he quedado con las Astra verdes. Las que mejor me van, y relación calidad precio, muy, muy buena. Sí aguantan los 7 afeitados. Jabones y cremas tengo para dejar en herencia. La maquina que uso es la más barata que me costó, la Wilkinson classic.

Tengo dos eléctricas, una Braun y una Panasonic. Esta última se puede usar con jabón o espuma de afeitar. La última caja de 100 Astra me está durando años y años, porque con el jabón, la Panasonic no le teme a las hojas, nada de tirones y cero irritación. Me deja la cara como dicen en foroafeitado CDB.

No creáis, que incluso en seco, las eléctricas han evolucionado mucho, y apuran muy, muy bien.

Hoy le va a tocar al Proraso verde, pero yo me cojo mi brochita, y la Panasonic.


----------



## JuanMacClane (27 May 2022)

Los que decís que no se ahorra es que sois unos putos esclavos del marketing y la tonteria.

Una barra de jabón LaToja me dura como 1 año o más (a 1.5€ aproximadamente... o si quereis ponerle 2€, ya no recuerdo)
Maquinilla del abuelo heredada 0€ (o ponle una de 30€ para toda la vida)
pack de 80 cuchillas de distintos tipos comprada hace 4 años en amazon 20€
Brocha (compré una del mercadona que me duró algo menos de 1 año , no recuerdo precio y la que tengo ahora regalada , desde hace 2 años)

AfterShave -> regalado (cumple, navidades ,etc) o del LIDL / parafarmacia varia

Os dejo que hagais cuentas, si quereis artículos de más calidad aprovechad regalos como yo hago (cumple, navidades, etc)


----------



## kikelon (27 May 2022)

Maquinilla de mariposa y cuchillas, Wilkinson tiene a precio de risa ambas. También asentador de cuero, para apurar un poco más las cuchillas.
Jabón La Toja, imprescindible como muchos foreros de pro están diciendo, ojalá las hicieran más grandes y sin soporte de plástico, se ahorraría dinero y sería más ecológico. Brocha Wilkinson de pelo natural, la tengo hace 30 años y sigue en forma. Loción para después del afeitado: ninguna, la ducha de agua caliente es suficiente.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (27 May 2022)

Maquinilla merkur o muhle MANDAN.

Crema LEA mentolada MANDA.

Brocha de tejón silvertip MANDA.

Cuchillas Feather MANDAN.

Flöid mentolado vigoroso reforzado con cristales de mentol MANDA.


----------



## CANILLAS (27 May 2022)

Yo tiro de las Astra verdes y me duran un par de semanas (también es cierto que no me afeito todos los días). Sobre jabones, para mi, el mejor es el turco Arko, que de vez en cuando se encuentra a buen precio por lotes en Amzon o Ebay.


----------



## Eldenegro (27 May 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Maquinilla merkur o muhle MANDAN.
> 
> Crema LEA mentolada MANDA.
> 
> ...



Lo veo y subo a Myrsol fórmula K en lugar del Floïd (odio ese desinfectante de boinas)

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ciudadano KO (27 May 2022)

Alguien sabe donde comprar cuchillas persona rojas?
Las compraba a 1€ en una cuchillería de Valencia y hace un par de años que no iba, ya no traen.
Son las que mejor me van.


----------



## Quisqueyano (27 May 2022)

Para mí la mejor combinación es Merkur 25c con cuchillas feather y jabón de saponificio varesino opuntia o mitchell's wool fat.


----------



## singermorning (28 May 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> 7 a 10 afeitados a una cuchilla clásica diría que directamente es imposible, es más, diría que no hay vida más allá del tercero. En cualquier caso un recambio multihoja se las mea muy de largo comenzando porque te afeitas en menos de un minuto.
> 
> Fijate que Astra Platium que Astra Orium que Astra pollas. Dos putos centímetros cuadrados de acero inoxidable * 0,30 mm afilado no dan para tanto como el marqueting asociado pretende generar.



De que marketing hablas?
No he visto un anuncio en mi vida de Astras...
De lo que ai que veo es de multihojas, igual te has liado.


----------



## Akela 14 (28 May 2022)

Buen hilo.

He intentado dejar los recambios de Gillette, pero creo que no me va a quedar más remedio que volver a ellos.

He probado diferentes maquinillas desechables, las que mejor me van son las Wilkinson xtreme 3, aunque no me acaban de convencer del todo.

También he probada las maquinillas clásicas, la primera una edwin jagger, y no me iba bien, ahora tengo la Wilkinson classic , la de plástico y va algo mejor que la edwin.

He probado diferentes cuchillas, las personna y las wilkinson, son las que tengo en los comercios de mi zona , y lo mismo, no me van mucho.

Hace poco he pedido cuchillas voskhod y algo mejor pero no acabo de estar contento con el resultado.

Me falta de probar las cuchillas feather y las astra verdes , ya sé que es dar con las que mejor mejor resultado me den, pero me parece que tendré volver a las Gillette, muy a mi pesar.


----------



## estosiquevaadoler (28 May 2022)

A mi las que mejor me van son las Perma-sharp y las wizamet super iridium, quizá las Perma-sharp sean más fáciles de encontrar. Las wizamet son más complicadas, aunque se pueden comprar blister de 250 hojas en wallapop por 15 euros.


Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Quisqueyano (28 May 2022)

Akela 14 dijo:


> Buen hilo.
> 
> He intentado dejar los recambios de Gillette, pero creo que no me va a quedar más remedio que volver a ellos.
> 
> ...



Pero en que no te van bien?


----------



## Akela 14 (28 May 2022)

Quisqueyano dijo:


> Pero en que no te van bien?



No sé si será que no acabo de pillar la técnica pero me hago cortes en la cara con el afeitado clásico.


----------



## Quisqueyano (28 May 2022)

Akela 14 dijo:


> No sé si será que no acabo de pillar la técnica pero me hago cortes en la cara con el afeitado clásico.



Eso es la técnica prueba con una muhle r89 que es de peine cerrado y es dificil cortarse. Si eres principiante no uses un peine abierto hasta que no tengas práctica.
Con la maquinilla que te he dicho y siempre que te mantengas entre 35 y 45 grados de inclinación no te tendrías que cortar. Y usa un buen jabón de afeitar o crema, no uses espuma de afeitar.


----------



## Thyr (28 May 2022)

Akela 14 dijo:


> No sé si será que no acabo de pillar la técnica pero me hago cortes en la cara con el afeitado clásico.



Si te cortas con las Voskhod que son muy suaves y permisivas es que algo estás haciendo mal, intenta mejorar la técnica como te aconseja Quisqueyano. Revisa también que estés espumando bien el jabón/crema que utilices.

Ve con cuidado con las Feather, son cuchillas muy afiladas y algo bastas en contraposición a las Voskhod, te puedes hacer un buen destrozo como tengas la piel sensible, no les pilles bien el ángulo y des pasadas de más.


----------



## Zhukov (1 Jun 2022)

Akela 14 dijo:


> Buen hilo.
> 
> He intentado dejar los recambios de Gillette, pero creo que no me va a quedar más remedio que volver a ellos.
> 
> ...



Imagino que es troleo. Las de plástico son una porquería porque se afloja la rosca en medio del afeitado. Mira a ver si el problema es que no aprietas la rosca hasta el tope, si tienes una maquinilla Jagger no deberías tener problema.

El segundo error de principiante es que sujetas mal la cuchilla, tienes que apoyarla de forma que esté perpendicular a la piel, 90 grados, y luego ir inclinando un poco. Pero no la sujetes como haces con una desechable.

Y tampoco hagas fuerza.

El tercer problema es que seguramente no hagas bien la espuma con la brocha y el jabón, hay que menear bien la brocha un par de minutos y si la brocha no es de tejón echar un poco de agua en el cuenco para que espume y forme una crema como la que sale de un bote de afeitar, incluso más cremosa.

La lubricación lo es todo. Es lo más importante, si hay jabón, la cuchilla desliza bien y da igual cuál uses.


----------



## JuanMacClane (14 Jun 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Imagino que es troleo. Las de plástico son una porquería porque se afloja la rosca en medio del afeitado. Mira a ver si el problema es que no aprietas la rosca hasta el tope, si tienes una maquinilla Jagger no deberías tener problema.
> 
> El segundo error de principiante es que sujetas mal la cuchilla, tienes que apoyarla de forma que esté perpendicular a la piel, 90 grados, y luego ir inclinando un poco. Pero no la sujetes como haces con una desechable.
> 
> ...



La clave es una buena cuchilla , sujetarla correctamente y hacer bien la espuma, no hace falta ni usar un bol, yo mismo me la hago en la cara directamente.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (25 Jul 2022)

en zara home estan vendiendo una muhle a 10 euros en rebajas, corre que vuelan, ya se habia agotado pero vuelve a estar disponible.

el precio habitual son unos 40 euros.


----------



## kikelon (25 Jul 2022)

Yo hace años pillé una Wilkinson clásica y 20 cuchillas, aún estoy usando de esas 20 que compré y el apurado no tiene nada que ver. Jabón por supuesto LaToja en barra, brocha Wilkinson de pelo natural, la tengo como 30 años ya.


----------



## dedalus (25 Jul 2022)

Por lo visto lo mejor de afeitado clásico de super es la barra de jabón Lea y las cuchillas clásicas Bic que hay en algunos sitios, me suena para el jabón Mecadona y las cuchillas Arcampo.


----------



## Sabor_a_Presunto (25 Jul 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> en zara home estan vendiendo una muhle a 10 euros en rebajas, corre que vuelan, ya se habia agotado pero vuelve a estar disponible.
> 
> el precio habitual son unos 40 euros.



En la opción de envío/recogida sólo me deja seleccionar Bélgica, ¿es sólo a mí o a alguno más le pasa?

Ya he visto las otras dos veces que la han sacado, y llegué cuando estaban sold out. Y ahora esto…


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (25 Jul 2022)

Sabor_a_Presunto dijo:


> En la opción de envío/recogida sólo me deja seleccionar Bélgica, ¿es sólo a mí o a alguno más le pasa?
> 
> Ya he visto las otras dos veces que la han sacado, y llegué cuando estaban sold out. Y ahora esto…



actualiza la app.


----------

